# Sticky  Ultimate guide to renting an apartment in Dubai



## Bigjimbo

I thought that this might be useful for the forum, as it is a topic that comes up a lot, and is probably too big to be a section of the "read before posting" sticky.

When first coming to Dubai, one of the first things many people do is decide where to live. Depending on where they are coming from they have different expectations of the process. I will attempt to give a general guide that everyone can use!

Legal issues

In Dubai the rental contracts are for a fixed term of one year from the start date. As of today (10/9/2011) there is a legal requirement that obligates the landlord to offer the same terms the following year, however this is superceded by the actual terms on the contract, so read read them carefully.

It is legally impossible to rent a long term apartment without a valid residence visa. However the banks will allow you to open an account with a letter from your company stating that the visa is under process. This is somewhat a grey area, as DEWA will also accept this. If for any reason your visa does not happen you will forfeit any legal right to money spent on rent for the apartment.

Many landlords will only accept payment in one to four cheques. These cheques are payable at the start of the contract and in the event that you have agreed to pay in more then one, the others are post dated. This is very important as the cheques are more then just a method of payment in Dubai, they are a legally enforced bond, and there can be serious consequences if you don't cover the funds.

Generally there is a period of notice at the end of a contract, within which you tell the landlord whether or not you are staying. If you fail to give notice, then legally you are bound to renew on the same terms. This is really important as you don't want to be bound into two contracts if you have found a new place. 

Only make cheques payable to the registered owner. The only way of checking the owner is to see the title deed, or the sales contract. Either of these are valid proof. You may also make payment to a power of Attorney (poa). In this instance it is wise to have the POA document checked. There are commonly in Arabic, and will sometimes be dated and should always have the court stamps and stickers attached. If its a copy and you have doubts,then ask to see the original.

Agents

Everyones favorite people! There is a massive variety of people who operate in Dubai as real estate agents, reflecting the general diversity of the population. These differing people work to different ethics and standards, and you will have to find someone you trust and are comfortable working with. A word of warning however, most agents do not have very high professional standards, and will generally not respond to emails, texts etc. There are others that do but they are a minortiy.

The main source of properties in Dubai is a website called Dubizzle.com. Most agents in Dubai will put there properties on there on a daily basis. An important difference in Dubai as opposed to the UK is that there is no sole agency system in Dubai. A landlord can as will give his property to many different agents. This leads to problems when trying to arrnage viewings, as it is not uncommon to view the same property with different agents. It is also fairly common for an agent to send a client directly to a property without going to meet them. This leads to further issues such as doors being locked, or walking in on people who have just moved in. In order to avoid these occurances there are a few steps you can take, such as booking viewings a day in advance, and reconfirming an hour before you go. Ask who you are going to be meeting, and where. Try to confirm which apartment/villa you are going to see and check you haven't seen it already. If you find an apartment you like, only put the offer through the agent who showed you it. By shopping for a better price through a different agent, the landlord will think that there are several interested parties and will be firmer on his price. Also try to only see properties that an agent has direct, as if there are more agents invloved they will try to charge more commisssion to make it worthwhile.

The agent is responsible for arranging all the paper work, and drawing contracts. Before handing over any money you should see all the ownership documents, and also make sure that the agent is registered with RERA, as it is illegal to deal with an unauthorised free lance agent. Try to do the paper work in their office and NEVER make rent cheques payable to an agent unless they have a valid POA. Check the POA with the court if the agent is claiming to be the POA.

Bills

Almost as popular as agents! Every property in Dubai needs to have DEWA connected. Dubai Electric and Water is exactly that. On top of the actual amount of each that you use you will also be liable for a housing fee. This is essentially a tax collected through DEWA. The amount is 5% of the total rent for the year, split into monthly payments. You can pay DEWA online, at petrol stations, or a variety of other places. 

If you live in an apartment, depending on the area you may also have a chiller fee. This is where the AC is centralised and charged per apartment. All of the Palm and JBR is like this, as are some towers on the Marina and Downtown. You need to check how much this fee is as it can be scary, and make a cheap apartment look like less of a bargain.

Depending on where the property is determines who the service supplier is for TV, interent and Landline. It will be either Du or Etisalat, and there is no choice in the matter. They are both fairly expensive, and make sure you choose the package you want in the beginning as changing it is heartbreakingly difficult.

Gas supply changes from building to building, with most just being a simple canister arrangement, but check when you are viewing a property that you think you will like.

Areas

Difficult one this, and I will only give a very brief overview.

Arabian ranches

Very popular with families. Range from 2 bed townhouses to 6 bed Hattan villas. Prices from about 75k to 340k

Marina

Very popular with everyone. Bit noisy, massively varying quality in the different towers. Stick to developments by Emaar, Cayan, Trident and you will find a nice apartment. If you are a bigger family or have a bigger budget then the Original 6 is probably the best development.

Palm

Possibly the best place to live in Dubai! (I am biased!) Good mix of villas and apartments. All a little bigger then the norm in the Marina. Goes from modestly priced to very expensive. Contact me for specific information.

Downtown

This covers all the big towers of Shiekh Zayed and all the Emaar area around Dubai Mall. Very popular place, like the Marina but possibly better siuated with more amenities. DIFC is very close and is an upcoming area of Dubai

Tecom

Good mix of lower priced apartments, and again an area that is improving daily, with the development being finished and shops and ameninites setting up there.

Greens

Very nice lower priced family area with a nice mix of shops and facilities, and low and high rise apartments.

Al Barsha

Not a big fan myself, but close to the Mall Of Emirates and all the attendant facilities. Good liks to the Metro as well.

Diera/Bur Dubai

The older part of Dubai. A lot less western then the other areas mentioned, but no worse for it. Massive diversity of apartments and villas, and you would have to source a specialist too guide you through.

Jumeirah/Umm Sequim

Ranges from exclusive to dilapidated, and again an area that specialist agents have made their own. Source a good one and be guided

Mirdiff

Cheap and cheerful housing, larger than many other areas mentioned, but several pitfalls. Large parts of this area are directly under the flightpath of DXB, and it can be very noisy. The villas are independantly owned and maintenance can be hit and miss.

JBR

I am not a fan of this development at all, but there are positives, such as easy access to the shops bars and restaurants, and of course the beach, but the apartments are dark, with tiny balconies, and funny layouts
General tips

The standard of finishing in Dubai is not always as you'd hope and expect for such a new place. Moving into a brand new building is always a gamble, as there are nightmare stories that I have encountered. Be prepared to have to wait considerable amount of time to have problems rectified. 

When starting a new lease it is fair to expect it to be painted afresh, but make sure you request it. It is also understood that you will repaint when leaving. This amount can and is deducted from the security deposit at the end of the tenancy.

This is all I can think of at the moment, but I will add to it as I remember other stuff, and I hope it helps some people through the process!


----------



## Izzy77

Great guidance!


----------



## TallyHo

I'd also add that it's well worth the effort to check out as many Dubai communities as possible as each community does have its own character. The Greens and the Marina are only a few minutes from each other but they are a world apart in appearances and have quite different atmospheres and will appeal to different people.

Second, even within a Dubai community you will find a range of choices and quality.

A few notes in addition to the original post:

Marina: The most well known of the New Dubai communities, the Marina was built by multiple developers with the end result that towers vary greatly in quality. While the Marina has a number of lovely buildings it also has a number of cheap, basic apartments of indifferent quality. In general the towers closer to the south end of the Marina are cheaper than the ones to the north end. In recent years the Marina has truly come to life as many smaller shops and restaurants have opened up on the ground floors of the apartments and a lot of Marina residents never leave the Marina except to go to work.

The Marina can have a fun atmosphere with strong appeal to young western expats, but if you're a couple looking for a 1-2 bedroom apartment, be aware that you will only get one parking space and finding a second parking space on the public streets can be a nightmare. 

Traffic in and out of the Marina can be cumbersome but it varies greatly depending on where your apartment is located.

JBR has roomy apartments but people have a love/hate relationship with the complex. The Podium levels have never properly taken off and some of the clusters do have a down at heels look with boarded up shops and crumbling sidewalks. The Walk is perennially popular but also noisy at the weekends and well into the night.

Apartments generally start at 45,000 for a cheaper 1-bedroom, 55,000 for a mid-range one bedroom and 75,000 for a higher end one-bedroom. Two-three bedrooms are correspondingly higher. 

Jumeirah Lakes Towers: JLT is often written off as the ugly stepsister as it's directly opposite Sheikh Zayed from the Marina but the better JLT towers have very sizeable apartments with excellent finishes and much easier parking and higher prices than the cheaper Marina apartments. The cheaper JLT towers are cheaper for very good reasons. The tradeoff is far fewer amenities, difficulty of walking around on foot and a ridiculous road system. JLT is district cooling.

Apartments start at 35-40,000 for a cheaper one-bedroom. On the whole, JLT apartments are about 10,000 cheaper than a similar apartment in the Marina.

The Greens: Young people may find the Greens too quiet (although plenty still live there), but it has (by Dubai standards) fabulous landscaping and a nice community feel that may appeal to families, couples and older people, and within the Greens the low-rise apartments offer good value for space and convenience while the high rise apartments with their Emaar quality finishes and lush pools and views are among the more expensive in Dubai. The Greens is not district cooling and all AC usage is paid for by the landlord out of his maintenance fees, so your dewa bills will be much lower.

Greens apartments are about the same as the Marina, starting at 45,000 for the cheapest 1-bedroom in the low rises and about 60,000 for a small 1-bedroom in the towers, with prices going up with size and views. 

The Palm Jumeirah: The Palm can be a wonderful place to live but not all apartments on the Palm are created equal or even have pool/beach access. The Palm can have a holiday feel to the place and is popular with holiday lets, which means you run the risk of having unwelcome (if temporary) neighbours. The Palm is district cooling. 

The cheapest Palm apartments tend to go for about 65,000 for a one-bedroom in Golden Mile (no beach/pool acess or views). Proper one-bedrooms in the Shorelines usually start at 75,000.

Downtown Burj Khalifa: This, like the Greens, is a masterplanned community entirely built by one developer: Emaar, so Downtown has a cohesive "planned" finish that's very high quality. In addition to the Dubai Mall, hotels and Burj Khalifa, Downtown consists of several clusters of apartment complexes: the Burj Views and Lofts towers, 8 Boulevard Walk, The Residences (direct on the lake), Southridge, as well as "Old Town," a mock Arab low-rise complex. Finishes and amenities are quite high across the board and the Burj Views/Lofts offer excellent value given the location. The Residences are the most expensive apartments (outside the Burj itself) and have terrific views, but the nightly waterfountain displays can be too noisy for some people. Old Town is popular but its apartments tend to be dark. While Downtown offers easy and walkable access to the Dubai Mall and the bars/restaurants in the mall, the adjoining Souk al Bahar and hotels, these are more expensive and you won't find the cheap and cheerful corner shops and eateries you now find in the Marina. 

Downtown, as with any Emaar development, is not district cooling. 

Downtown start at about 60,000 for the cheaper 1-bedrooms in the Burj Views/Lofts. Pricewise it's the same as comparable buildings in the Marina. 

Business Bay: This is one of the newest areas in Dubai and is located just south and east of Downtown. Despite external appearances it is not part of Downtown and as of now one cannot drive direct from Business Bay into Downtown but must go via Sheikh Zayed. A large, 12 tower complex was one of the first to open in Business Bay and is called the Executive Towers. Apartments are large, similar to JBR, but the immediate vicinity is still a construction zone although a few amenities are creeping into place. A bunch of new towers, both apartments and commercial, have opened across Business Bay over the past six months. I can't comment too much on these other than that Business Bay apartments are offering some excellent deals, with one bedrooms going as low as 40,000 AED. The tradeoff is that it's still a construction zone and will be for the next few years.

Pricewise: 35,000 is the starting point for a cheap 1-bedroom in one of the new BB towers, with about 45K for a 1-bedrom in a midrange building ad 55K in the Executive Towers. 

TECOM: A cluster of apartment buildings on a ridiculous road system, this community adjoins the Greens but is a world apart in feel and character. Apartments in TECOM vary greatly in quality but are, on the whole, cheaper than the Greens or Marina. TECOM has a dusty feel to it with little to no landscaping, but a few bars exist in several of the hotels and few supermarkets have opened up, making it an ideal place to live if you don't mind some dust and want to save some of your housing allowance while only being a few minutes from the Marina.

Tecom 1-bedroom apartments start at 35K for the cheapest buildings to about 60K in the best buildings

Al Barsha: There are two Al Barshas: the high density Al Barsha immediately around the Mall of Emirates, and the far larger residential Al Barsha of single family villas. The Al Barsha by the mall is a duplication of Bur Dubai/Deira, although on a smaller scale. It does have a bit of a Hollywood movie set to it as it's a high density, urban environment plopped down into the middle of the desert and you can walk from a heavily built up area to large tracts of undeveloped sand in a block or two. Al Barsha apartments vary in quality and are generally cheaper. Some of the buildings look well maintained and habited by young professionals, others look like that they've beeon colonised by Asian workers sharing tiny apartments (4+ people to a room). Quite a few Indian/Arabic/Lebanese/Chinese restaurants have opened up in Al Barsha in the past two years. Al Barsha can be a fine place to live if you want a cheap, simple 1-bedroom apartment near the metro and with plenty of cheap dining and retail options withink walking distance, as well as the Mall of Emirates, but you must choose your apartment carefully. 

Al Barsha starts at 30K for the cheapest 1-bedrooms to 45K for the nicer buildings.

In all of the above, expect 20-bedrooms to be about 75% more than the one bedrooms. 

As you can infer, the price differentials between the major Dubai communities aren't necessarily that large. Paying a bit more in rent can land you in a much nicer building in a more popular area, while some of the cheaper options have higher utilities costs due to being in a district cooling scheme. The better buildings will often have much nicer pools as well as gym complexes that may justify the higher expenses. But if you only want the cheap and cheerful, you do have a number of options, and the great thing is that these options are often just as conveniently located to your work location as the more expensive and popular communities.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Forgot JLT! apologies...........


----------



## Belgian Brit

Great idea this, well done BigJimbo and also to TallyHo - will be a real help to the newbies.


----------



## mavzor

*International city*

*Design*ed around world regions and styled with architecture to match.

*Buildings* are 3-5 story, with central clusters ground level reserved for commercials. 

*Apartments *are Studio to 1 bdrm in the outlying, with some 2bdrms in the CBD.
*
Cost* 20k dhs / annum for a studio, 25 for an average 1bdrm (800sqft), 29 for a large/nice 1bdrm 900-1050 sqft). Q3'11

*Services* Within 200 steps from an example apartment (mine  ) is a carrefour express, medical clinic, locksmith, barber, ladies salon, 3 restaurants, internet cafe, locksmith...

*Residents* are mixed, but rarely western. Pakistan, India, Phillipines, China are your majority residents. Friendly and honest if illiterate.

*Parking* can be a struggle depending where you come from. If you're from NYC you'll be joyous, if you're from rural england, you're going to struggle. Get in before 9 pm and you'll reliably get a marked space. After that it starts becoming parking space innovation, and by 12pm onwards its double park territory.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I don`t feel recommending International City is a responsible thing to do.

gulfnews : International City: Squalor township


----------



## Bigjimbo

Felixtoo2 said:


> I don`t feel recommending International City is a responsible thing to do.
> 
> gulfnews : International City: Squalor township


Along the same lines, I didn't write about Discovery Gardens.............


----------



## zin

Small mention. If you want to live close to the airport then there's Garhoud, Rashidiya and Festival City/Al Badia as alternatives to Mirdiff.

Bigjimbo any opinion on these areas?


----------



## Bigjimbo

zin said:


> Small mention. If you want to live close to the airport then there's Garhoud, Rashidiya and Festival City/Al Badia as alternatives to Mirdiff.
> 
> Bigjimbo any opinion on these areas?


Al Badia is very nice, well built, and well serviced in terms of near amenities, such as the mall and reatuarants of Festival city. The same goes for Marsa Plaza.

I don't know enough about garhoud, rashidiya to comment, although I did live in al Quasias myself and wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## Felixtoo2

If you want to be out in the Mirdiff area i`d recommend Al Mizar instead, it`s all villas and predominently locals but it is away from most of the aircraft noise.


----------



## confused.dom

*Gazumped..well sort of..*

Great posting Jimbo. 
Just a quick write up of my first dealings in the Dubai rental market.
On thursday agreed a rental deal with agent (sole agent with keys) ,landlord accepted.Went through contracts over weekend and with help from your posting all seemed to make sense.
Ready to sign on dotted line and just been told by agent that another agent has promised to get a greater rent(50% more!!) ,so i've been sent to the sidelines.
Strange as i was the first to see it an offered full rental amount asked for.Perhaps i should have haggled and got it cheaper!.
Never mind back to dubizzle etc and sift through the duplicated listings ,i suppose until contracts are signed there are no ways to secure a property.
That aside not the sort of landlord i want to get tied to for my first year in Dubai.


----------



## Bigjimbo

confused.dom said:


> Great posting Jimbo.
> Just a quick write up of my first dealings in the Dubai rental market.
> On thursday agreed a rental deal with agent (sole agent with keys) ,landlord accepted.Went through contracts over weekend and with help from your posting all seemed to make sense.
> Ready to sign on dotted line and just been told by agent that another agent has promised to get a greater rent(50% more!!) ,so i've been sent to the sidelines.
> Strange as i was the first to see it an offered full rental amount asked for.Perhaps i should have haggled and got it cheaper!.
> Never mind back to dubizzle etc and sift through the duplicated listings ,i suppose until contracts are signed there are no ways to secure a property.
> That aside not the sort of landlord i want to get tied to for my first year in Dubai.


It happens unfortunately, and there are the occasional nutters who pay that kind of figure. Nothing is ever done till its signed, and I always try to get a contract finished as soon as I can after a deal is agreed.


----------



## mavzor

Felixtoo2 said:


> I don`t feel recommending International City is a responsible thing to do.
> 
> gulfnews : International City: Squalor township


You're probably right.
In fact it may not be responsible to assist people in moving to Dubai at all. Shame on us all.

Here's just one of the many reviews of our town, there are many more like it.
Laid-Off Foreigners Flee as Dubai Spirals Down - NYTimes.com



> Lurid rumors spread quickly: the Palm Jumeira, an artificial island that is one of this city’s trademark developments, is said to be sinking, and when you turn the faucets in the hotels built atop it, only cockroaches come out.


----------



## KidRukkus

Thanks for putting this all together. Great post.


----------



## TallyHo

International city is cheap and....cheap. Like Discovery Gardens it does vary from cluster to cluster. Some clusters are decent places to live, but other clusters have been colonised by bachelors and that is an entirely different environment and not one I would suggest to newcomers to Dubai, especially women or families.

If one wants to save money Silicon Oasis is a better place. Inexpensive rents, decent buildings and a better kept environment overall.





mavzor said:


> You're probably right.
> In fact it may not be responsible to assist people in moving to Dubai at all. Shame on us all.
> 
> Here's just one of the many reviews of our town, there are many more like it.
> Laid-Off Foreigners Flee as Dubai Spirals Down - NYTimes.com


----------



## dizzyizzy

mavzor said:


> You're probably right.
> In fact it may not be responsible to assist people in moving to Dubai at all. Shame on us all.
> 
> Here's just one of the many reviews of our town, there are many more like it.
> Laid-Off Foreigners Flee as Dubai Spirals Down - NYTimes.com


mavzor, the article you linked is two years old. No longer relevant.

the reality is that International City is cheap for a reason, and in all honesty if IC was the only place I could afford to live, I'd rather not live in Dubai at all. Good thing you are happy there though, each to their own.


----------



## zin

Someone mentioned Silicon Oasis in all this. How are the amenities etc.. there now? Does it still feel like its in the middle of the desert ?


----------



## katiepotato

zin said:


> Someone mentioned Silicon Oasis in all this. How are the amenities etc.. there now? Does it still feel like its in the middle of the desert ?


I don't live in Silicon Oasis, but I work close by in DOZ. Silicon Oasis is actually only a 20-minute drive out of Dubai - about the same distance out as the Ranches - and the amenites are improving. There is a big Spinneys just inside the Cedre Villas development, plus a Choitrams and a small independent supermarket in the mixed commercial/residential area. There are a couple of ladies' salons too. 

Obviously you don't have the same choice as restaurants and bars as the Marina or Downtown, but that's reflected in the prices. A colleague of mine pays the same for his detached villa as we do for our apartment in Old Town.

Personally, I wouldn't choose to live there - but I do think it is starting to lose its "middle of the desert" feel.


----------



## /dev/null

Is getting apartment viewings at night and on weekends normal or would that be an extra-ordinary request? I'm worried about my ability to find a permanent residence while working 8-4 with 3 hours total commute.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Its not out of the question, but as an agent I would want you to have a fairly good idea of what you want, and a realistic chance of you taking an apartment if we found something suitable. Saturdays are probably your best bet.


----------



## hachiko

I'm currently living in Karama and planning to shift somewhere else; is living in Al Nahda 2, Dubai ok? I haven't yet gone to that place and I don't know how the community is? Thanks.


----------



## Bigjimbo

hachiko said:


> I'm currently living in Karama and planning to shift somewhere else; is living in Al Nahda 2, Dubai ok? I haven't yet gone to that place and I don't know how the community is? Thanks.


Nahda is near Al Quasias if i am not mistaken, and it is ok. Dusty and noisy but there are shops and stuff around.


----------



## wazza2222

*Karama*

Is there something wrong with Karama? I haven't been there but was considering going there to check it out (location is good) Id appreciate your opinion!



hachiko said:


> I'm currently living in Karama and planning to shift somewhere else; is living in Al Nahda 2, Dubai ok? I haven't yet gone to that place and I don't know how the community is? Thanks.


----------



## Bigjimbo

I think Karama could be nice. Depends on the building of course, and its probably noiser then some parts of the city, but it has more life there.


----------



## TallyHo

Overwhelmingly lived in by South Asian expats, although there are some Filipinos who live there. It's the centre for the Indian/Pakistani community in Dubai. Lots of great restaurants. Home of the famous "fake souk." 

Locationwise - horrific traffic in/out during rush hour, lousy parking, building quality isn't all good, some are outright slums, few amenities. 

If you want to live somewhere in that side of town, the Mankhool area of Bur Dubai is a better bet. 





wazza2222 said:


> Is there something wrong with Karama? I haven't been there but was considering going there to check it out (location is good) Id appreciate your opinion!


----------



## MONAE

What about Lakes, Springs and Meadows ,the most liked destination for most families?Also Jumeirah islands?


----------



## Bigjimbo

MONAE said:


> What about Lakes, Springs and Meadows ,the most liked destination for most families?Also Jumeirah islands?


Good point. I shall attempt to answer:

Springs

Good range of housing, from 2 to 3 beds. The types are designated by number. 4's are the smallest, and either an E or an M, denoting end or middle. They get larger the smaller the number. 1 and 2's get a maids room as well I think.

Beware because most of these villas are looking very tatty now. The 4's in Springs 1 and 2 are a different and preferable layout.

Meadows

The meadows villas lie adjacent to the Springs, and are genrally independant villas, and are larger then their springs counterparts. Suffering the same problems of being older and not really cared for, although due to the amount of money they can generate in rental income, it is easier to find a nice one

Lakes

Probably the best option in terms of condition, and location. These are also more expensive then the Springs and the Meadows, like for like. Most if not all have pools, parks etc, and there is also the Lakes clubhouse, that is optional to join, and has tennis courts, big pool, bar gym etc.


How's that?

James


----------



## MONAE

Lots of them have been renovated and offer good value,also lots of very well placed expats with families( CEO's ,CFO's) who work in Jebel Ali prefer these places .Lots of amenities,location ,schools . Very good in terms of space, chiller fees etc Also,how about the islands?



speciall


Bigjimbo said:


> Good point. I shall attempt to answer:
> 
> Springs
> 
> Good range of housing, from 2 to 3 beds. The types are designated by number. 4's are the smallest, and either an E or an M, denoting end or middle. They get larger the smaller the number. 1 and 2's get a maids room as well I think.
> 
> Beware because most of these villas are looking very tatty now. The 4's in Springs 1 and 2 are a different and preferable layout.
> 
> Meadows
> 
> The meadows villas lie adjacent to the Springs, and are genrally independant villas, and are larger then their springs counterparts. Suffering the same problems of being older and not really cared for, although due to the amount of money they can generate in rental income, it is easier to find a nice one
> 
> Lakes
> 
> Probably the best option in terms of condition, and location. These are also more expensive then the Springs and the Meadows, like for like. Most if not all have pools, parks etc, and there is also the Lakes clubhouse, that is optional to join, and has tennis courts, big pool, bar gym etc.
> 
> 
> How's that?
> 
> James


----------



## Bigjimbo

Jumierah Islands

A collection of 4 and 5 bedroom villas. Not generally as well finished as the Lakes, but superior to lots of the Meadows villas. Amenities are a bit lacking, but this has improved recently with the clubhouse opening. A popular choice. Is now joined to the Springs/Meadows so access is getting better.


----------



## david421962

*Renting / Sharing*

Is flat sharing an option? Is there any sites / classified ads that list flatsharing? Moving out in Oct an looking for temp accomidation for 3-6 months whilst serving my 'probation' period, any find suitable accomidation of my own. Or is this not the done thing?:ranger:


----------



## Bigjimbo

david421962 said:


> Is flat sharing an option? Is there any sites / classified ads that list flatsharing? Moving out in Oct an looking for temp accomidation for 3-6 months whilst serving my 'probation' period, any find suitable accomidation of my own. Or is this not the done thing?:ranger:


Dubizzle.com is your friend. You can specify those criteria when searching.


----------



## sadubai

Hi. We're moving to Dubai by year-end and I had a few questions. If we see an apt end-Oct will we be able to start a lease say early Jan? Will a ll wait that long for us? I'm keen on downtown as we are apt rather than villa people - which of the buildings is most child-friendly (we have a toddler)? I get the sense apts are either 4 or 6 bedroom - will a ll agree to partition off part of the living room to give us a study? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TallyHo

To answer a few questions:

1. Can you sign a lease at the end of October but which will begin in January? Very unlikely. That's asking the landlord to let his property remain empty (no incoming cash flow) for two months. Leases are usually signed within a week or two of moving into the apartment.

Your company should be providing you with temporary housing for a month or so. You're better off moving into either the company provided housing or a hotel apartment for a month when you arrive in Dubai, and use that time to look for an apartment and sign a lease to begin on 1 February. 

2. None of the buildings in "Downtown" (by which I assume you mean the Burj Khalifa, Dubai Mall and its immediate vicintiy) are any more or less child friendly than the others. All will have baby pools and a play room and young couples with children. That said, my impression of Downtown is that it's mostly popular with singles and childless couples and families wanting apartments tend to prefer the Marina and Greens. There's a large apartment complex called the Executive Towers (12 towers) in Business Bay, just behind Downtown, and it does seem to have a lot of families.

3. Very few apartments in Dubai are either 4 or 6 bedrooms. The vast majority are 1-3 bedrooms. 

4. Subdividing a room? Well, if you want to be in Downtown (all Emaar properties) the apartments are not big. Trying to carve out another room from an existing room will be interesting, to say the least. I imagine you can do this by strategically placing a few bookcases, but for a more permanent division the landlord will probably say no. My lease specifically states no alterations to the apartment. 

There are quite a few apartments that come with a study, which is usually a windowless alcove. 



sadubai said:


> Hi. We're moving to Dubai by year-end and I had a few questions. If we see an apt end-Oct will we be able to start a lease say early Jan? Will a ll wait that long for us? I'm keen on downtown as we are apt rather than villa people - which of the buildings is most child-friendly (we have a toddler)? I get the sense apts are either 4 or 6 bedroom - will a ll agree to partition off part of the living room to give us a study? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sadubai

Thanks TallyHo. I guess we will use this trip to finalise bldg blocks we like and then once we relocate look at actual availability. By sub-divide a room I meant really cordon off part of the living room if it is very large. What is your opinion of Executive Towers? I see a lot of feedback that it is still a construction site. Also, which of the downtown blocks have villas as well as apts? Thanks again for your time.


----------



## TallyHo

Downtown has no villas. All apartments.

Executive Towers does have villas on the podium level. These aren't standalone villas and it's more realistic to think of them as duplexes attached in a row, so think of them as half apartments, half villas. 

Executive Towers apartments are larger than the downtown apartments but the finish quality is far inferior. The area around Executive Towers is still a construction zone with few amenities and it's not easy to walk anywhere, including the Dubai Mall/Downtown, but within the Towers there are several large pools. 

I'm not a fan of Executive Towers because every time you drive out you must pass through a Salik toll gate, so you pay the privilege of 4 AED every single time you leave your apartment! That said, Executive Towers is cheaper than Downtown. 



sadubai said:


> Thanks TallyHo. I guess we will use this trip to finalise bldg blocks we like and then once we relocate look at actual availability. By sub-divide a room I meant really cordon off part of the living room if it is very large. What is your opinion of Executive Towers? I see a lot of feedback that it is still a construction site. Also, which of the downtown blocks have villas as well as apts? Thanks again for your time.


----------



## sadubai

Thanks TallyHo. I get the feeling Exec Towers is not for us. I have dust allergies and we have a little one so we may not do well with all the construction. I think I'd heard about the Podium Villas but I'm not that keen on a duplex. Thanks again for replying.


----------



## John__

*Housing question*

HI Everyone, 

I will be moving to Dubai in January. I have been given between 160-180k PA housing allowance. 
I am 31, single and looking to get a balance between being in an area where there are other single people and I can go out meet people etc but reasonable quality living. 

I would also perhaps like to be close to the sea as I want to try sailing/watersports etc 

Could anyone advise on areas to live? 

Thanks 

john


----------



## basc

John__ said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai in January. I have been given between 160-180k PA housing allowance.
> I am 31, single and looking to get a balance between being in an area where there are other single people and I can go out meet people etc but reasonable quality living.
> 
> I would also perhaps like to be close to the sea as I want to try sailing/watersports etc
> 
> Could anyone advise on areas to live?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> john


I'm in the exact same position and narrowed down my choices to the Downtown area and the Marina for the same reasons you gave- I guess the Marina area would be perfect for you if you want easy access to the sea...


----------



## Bigjimbo

John__ said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai in January. I have been given between 160-180k PA housing allowance.
> I am 31, single and looking to get a balance between being in an area where there are other single people and I can go out meet people etc but reasonable quality living.
> 
> I would also perhaps like to be close to the sea as I want to try sailing/watersports etc
> 
> Could anyone advise on areas to live?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> john



The Palm. Message me!


----------



## Izzy77

John__ said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai in January. I have been given between 160-180k PA housing allowance.
> I am 31, single and looking to get a balance between being in an area where there are other single people and I can go out meet people etc but reasonable quality living.
> 
> I would also perhaps like to be close to the sea as I want to try sailing/watersports etc
> 
> Could anyone advise on areas to live?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> john


John I am looking within the same budget. Downtown wasn't for me due to it being fairly far away from my office. I very much liked the Marina but decided it was too noisy with the Sheikh Zayed road + another fairly large road. Last time I visited I went to have a look at the Palm residencies and was very impressed with the apartments, the space the facilities and the feeling of being on holiday. Given that working in Dubai is a rat race I decided that living in a "resort" would be a nice thing to come home to! So am now looking at Tiara, Oceana and Fairmont. All fab developments and within the budget you mentioned. 

BigJimbo showed us around and was greatly helpfull with all sorts of questions.

Good luck!


----------



## Jmrs33

So.. I am a short time lurker, first time poster, due to move out to join my husband in the new year, (he is there now). I came over a few weeks ago and looked at lots of apartments in the Marina (sorry bigjimbo, palm not for us!) and we found one we liked. 

The agent we were dealing with didn't get back to us about our offer within the time period we needed (24-36 hours), I kept having to call him and ask for updates. We offered 150k and two cheques against 160K and one cheque but the agent kept saying he couldn't get a hold of the owner. So we decided to move on ......however two weeks later it looks like the apartment is still available and when my husband called the agent we were dealing with (we had no contact in between) he confirmed it was. He says he has been unable to get a hold of the owner and will try again. 

My questions are: Is this normal? or are we being 'spun a line'? Also I think this apartment is being offered by other agents so should we be speaking to someone else? 

Yours hopefully


----------



## Bigjimbo

Yeah this is possible, although if I couldn't get hold of an owner for so long I would have stopped marketing the property.l Feel free to call the other agents but beware, as if they do speak to the owner then he may get the idea that there a few interested parties and hold firm on the price. This is a very common occurance and is also the best arguement for sticking to an agent that you trust.........


----------



## jj864

Big Jombo, with regard to Mirdiff when you say BIG pitfalls, is it only the sound issue cause of the airport.

IS there any other community area close to the Health care city?


----------



## Bigjimbo

Massive difference in quality of build, maintenance issues, age of buildings. I wouldn't ever live in a Dubai Properties developement again, so that rules out Sharooq. Uptown is quite nice, and I would live there.


----------



## gb226690

Jimbo - do you cover apartments in the Marina as well? Or just palm?

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo

gb226690 said:


> Jimbo - do you cover apartments in the Marina as well? Or just palm?
> 
> Thanks


Occasionally. Depending on the project, budget etc. What did you have in mind?


----------



## gb226690

Bigjimbo said:


> Occasionally. Depending on the project, budget etc. What did you have in mind?


I'm not looking for anything crazy just a one bed 65-70k. If it isn't something you could help me with, can you recommend someone to me please?

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo

No not really. Following the steps in the first post of this thread is the best bet. Good luck!


----------



## AlmostThem

Hi everyone! Been reading this post with interest as it looks like I'll be moving over in January. My early research suggests Motor City might be a good fit for our first year as it seems to be cheaper but only 15 minutes from my new office in TECOM and 15 minutes from my wife's new office. What's the verdict on Motor City in general? Not seen any mention in the above posts. We're a married couple in late 20's with no children

Thank guys


----------



## Bigjimbo

In short, nicely built, spacious apartments, pools and gyms, family friendly, no bars anywhere near, so social life will be taxi heavy.


----------



## TallyHo

The commute will be more than 15 minutes. 20 sounds more realistic. Traffic during rush hour coming down Umm Suqeim Road and then through Al Barsha, or Al Khail to the back road through TECOM is backed up.

Motor City is quiet and the apartments are large. But while they may appear cheap MC apartments are in a district cooling scheme, which means your utility bills will be much higher as you will need to pay a monthly DC charge regardless of the amount of AC you use.

Have you considered living in TECOM itself? Or the Greens? 




AlmostThem said:


> Hi everyone! Been reading this post with interest as it looks like I'll be moving over in January. My early research suggests Motor City might be a good fit for our first year as it seems to be cheaper but only 15 minutes from my new office in TECOM and 15 minutes from my wife's new office. What's the verdict on Motor City in general? Not seen any mention in the above posts. We're a married couple in late 20's with no children
> 
> Thank guys


----------



## AlmostThem

Thanks for your responses Bigjimbo and TallyHo, hadn't considered an increase in the cooling charges - Not as much of a bargain as they look! Will keep looking and will consider The Greens and TECOM too

Thanks again!


----------



## wandabug

15 mins drive if no traffic and all lights are on green. 30 mins is more realistic. The Greens, Marina, Jumeirah Lake Towers or Tecom would be much better locations. Where is your wife's office?


----------



## LindaLou

It's a bit further than 15mins. And if you don't drive can be a bit out of the way. Tecom/greens or Marina area would be much more convenient for your work and also for socialisng.


----------



## gracie_23

Bigjimbo said:


> In short, nicely built, spacious apartments, pools and gyms, family friendly, no bars anywhere near, so social life will be taxi heavy.


Hi there!

I have been living in Motor City for the past 2 months since I moved here and I think it's great. It's not in the hustle and bustle of the city, but a taxi to the 'middle of it all' is around 25 dhs which is very cheap!! AND, there are 2 bars within walking distance here - one at the polo club and one at Arabian Ranches Golf Club, both also do very reasonable and nice lunch/dinner packages. There's also cinema night beside the pool at the polo club once a week 

In terms of Motor City on the whole, its a lovely residential area - you can cycle/skate/run/walk around the place and upto the shops etc as there are actually pedestrian pathways unlike in most places in TECOM, Al Barsha etc.. The range of shops within walking distance is also good - a large spinneys supermarket, 2 indian restaurants, a lebanese, chinese, subway, fish n chips, salad and smoothy bar, starbucks, cafe nero, pharmacy, health centre, ladies fitness, pet shop, party shop, bookshop etc etc you get the idea..!

There are 6 pool areas within the complex and you are free to use whichever you like, all also have a small gym and fitness studio within them covered within the price of the apartment. The apartments are VERY spacious compared to others I've seen and all with balconies/terraces - some very large! There's also a good crowd of youngsters around here to get chatting to aswel as youngish families.

Regarding the cooler fees - it depends what you think is better value for yourselves - for me it suits paying a set fee each month because you dont ever have to worry how long you're leaving the AC/heating on for, and its handy to know the exact amount is the same each month..

Hope this helps a little as I know what it's like deciding where to be!! :confused2:


----------



## TallyHo

I do like Motor City. But just to clarify many of us in apartments without district cooling don't pay any AC charges. All AC is provided via an internal AC system in the building itself and is paid for by the landlord out of his maintenance charges. The electricity component of my DEWA bill has nothing to do with my AC usage.

Some of the apartments I looked at, especially on the Palm, required 6,000+ AED/year in district cooling charges alone. So I said no thanks.



gracie_23 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have been living in Motor City for the past 2 months since I moved here and I think it's great. It's not in the hustle and bustle of the city, but a taxi to the 'middle of it all' is around 25 dhs which is very cheap!! AND, there are 2 bars within walking distance here - one at the polo club and one at Arabian Ranches Golf Club, both also do very reasonable and nice lunch/dinner packages. There's also cinema night beside the pool at the polo club once a week
> 
> In terms of Motor City on the whole, its a lovely residential area - you can cycle/skate/run/walk around the place and upto the shops etc as there are actually pedestrian pathways unlike in most places in TECOM, Al Barsha etc.. The range of shops within walking distance is also good - a large spinneys supermarket, 2 indian restaurants, a lebanese, chinese, subway, fish n chips, salad and smoothy bar, starbucks, cafe nero, pharmacy, health centre, ladies fitness, pet shop, party shop, bookshop etc etc you get the idea..!
> 
> There are 6 pool areas within the complex and you are free to use whichever you like, all also have a small gym and fitness studio within them covered within the price of the apartment. The apartments are VERY spacious compared to others I've seen and all with balconies/terraces - some very large! There's also a good crowd of youngsters around here to get chatting to aswel as youngish families.
> 
> Regarding the cooler fees - it depends what you think is better value for yourselves - for me it suits paying a set fee each month because you dont ever have to worry how long you're leaving the AC/heating on for, and its handy to know the exact amount is the same each month..
> 
> Hope this helps a little as I know what it's like deciding where to be!! :confused2:


----------



## gracie_23

TallyHo said:


> I do like Motor City. But just to clarify many of us in apartments without district cooling don't pay any AC charges. All AC is provided via an internal AC system in the building itself and is paid for by the landlord out of his maintenance charges. The electricity component of my DEWA bill has nothing to do with my AC usage.
> 
> Some of the apartments I looked at, especially on the Palm, required 6,000+ AED/year in district cooling charges alone. So I said no thanks.


I see, well we don't pay any maintenance fees to landlordso I suppose it's all much of a muchness. You're also the 1 st person i've heard of where that happens. My friends all get air con bills!!


----------



## TallyHo

The only people who get separate AC bills are those in district cooling schemes. In district cooling the AC is generated in a central plant and pumped into each apartment building and then to the apartments itself. What this means is that district cooling is able to pass along the expenses of air conditioning to the occupiers of the individual flats, as opposed to being factored into the general maintenance fees for the owners of the apartments. 

My building, which is the case for all Emaar buildings, has an internal AC system for the building and doesn't rely on outside sources. The expenses of operating the AC system is covered by the owners' common maintenance fees - along with the pool, gym, common areas etc cetera. In theory the rent we pay allows the landlord to cover the maintenance fees but it's not a separate charge that can legally be passed along to the tenant. 

District cooling is a 'hidden cost' that many people don't carefully consider when deciding what apartment to rent.



gracie_23 said:


> I see, well we don't pay any maintenance fees to landlordso I suppose it's all much of a muchness. You're also the 1 st person i've heard of where that happens. My friends all get air con bills!!


----------



## Bigjimbo

TallyHo said:


> The only people who get separate AC bills are those in district cooling schemes. In district cooling the AC is generated in a central plant and pumped into each apartment building and then to the apartments itself. What this means is that district cooling is able to pass along the expenses of air conditioning to the occupiers of the individual flats, as opposed to being factored into the general maintenance fees for the owners of the apartments.
> 
> My building, which is the case for all Emaar buildings, has an internal AC system for the building and doesn't rely on outside sources. The expenses of operating the AC system is covered by the owners' common maintenance fees - along with the pool, gym, common areas etc cetera. In theory the rent we pay allows the landlord to cover the maintenance fees but it's not a separate charge that can legally be passed along to the tenant.
> 
> District cooling is a 'hidden cost' that many people don't carefully consider when deciding what apartment to rent.


This is almost correct. In certain Emaar developments, they use Emcool, and the Landlord will sometimes try to charge the tenant this, and it can be more expensive then District Cooling. As always check and recheck your contract prior to signing.


----------



## Jules2211

*help*



zin said:


> Small mention. If you want to live close to the airport then there's Garhoud, Rashidiya and Festival City/Al Badia as alternatives to Mirdiff.
> 
> Bigjimbo any opinion on these areas?


Any opinion on Discovery Gardena will be very helpful I'm viewing there next week!!


----------



## Jules2211

Hey Big Jimbo 
excellent information - whats your take on Discovery gardens i've just booked a viewing!! am i better with Greens?


----------



## Gavtek

Disco Gardens is mostly a dump. The Greens is 100 times better as is JLT.


----------



## Bigjimbo

They are also more expensive Gavtek. Disco gdns is ok if you are on a budget. I would sooner live in the Greens, and some towers of JLT. Other JLT towers are so bad thyat I would live in Disco gdns instead.


----------



## marc

Discovery Gardens is ok for budget living but the traffic in the morning and at night is an absolute nightmare!

20,000 people + 2 roads going in = :s 

I went to Ibn Battuta the other night at 6.30pm - what a mistake!!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Big Jimbo highlighted something which we haven`t really touched on but something that I fell victim to once. Always Always read the contract very very carefully. 

When I first came here I was doing the usual running around getting everything organised so I got my rental agents to fax me copies of the contract so that I could go through it at home. No problem, all was well so the very next day I went down to their office and signed the contract. 

I liked the apartment so we stayed for another year and just as that year was going to end I got a bill from Emaar for 20,000dhs, WTF. I contacted the landlord and the rental agency and they said please read the contract you signed, there was a clause on the back that said that if we stayed for more than one year the tennant would be liable for the apartment yearly service fees! You can imagine how stupid I felt that I had somehow missed this almost 2 years earlier, to be honest I was pretty down on myself and the wife wondered how I could have missed it. 

We obviously decided to move out as we felt we`d been shafted but it wasn`t until we started doing the packing that we found the original faxed copy of the contract that i`d be sent. There was no mention of this clause, the rental agency had added it overnight and not told me about it. To say I was angry would be an understatment and I went to the landlords house and the rental agents and went to RERA with all the documentation as for the second year my signature had been forged on some of the documentation.

Toi cut a long story short we waited until the landlord had got a new tenant arriving and then we called him to meet face to face to tell him that unless he refunded our money we would not be moving anywhere. We had somewhere to go in a couple of days but we deliberatly didn`t have anything packed up so that it looked like we were serious. 

Fortunately our gamble worked out and we got refunded but it wasn`t pretty and the estate agents who helped cheat us were very very rude. 
Lesson learned, never sign anything that you haven`t read immediately before you sign it!


----------



## Tokyorose

Thanks for your help - I don't like Al Barsha either but I guess that or near DIFC is an easy option for those of us who don't drive much as there are plenty of taxis and the metro...


----------



## Bigjimbo

over 5000 people have checked this thread now, and NOT one twitter request! It must be broken.................


----------



## Fullalove

Not broken; i'm on! look forward to any Shoreline proerties that come up!


----------



## Fullalove

Bigjimbo; any chance you can PM your number? The one on the website doesn't seem to work; I land in Dubai on Tuesday, would be great if I could catch up with you!?


----------



## jameslivingstone

Hi expats I'm James, I planning to move in to Dubai probably on December any place you do suggest for me to live on? I going to work on Media City.


----------



## Bigjimbo

jameslivingstone said:


> Hi expats I'm James, I planning to move in to Dubai probably on December any place you do suggest for me to live on? I going to work on Media City.


Depends on budget, but good areas are the Marina, Greens, Palm, etc.


----------



## petrovbulgakov

Hi James, I recently moved here and now living JBR ('jumeirah beach residence'). It's a great location and there's a lot of great properties at good prices. I used propertyfinder.ae and a broker call SPF property. I found propertyfinder pretty useful because they have loads of properties and loads of brokers.


----------



## PhilTykes

Hi everyone I have just recently moved into my flat in Dubai. I know you probably have seen hundreds of posts like this so I am sorry in advance!! I have seen a few cockroaches - nothing crazy just one or two within a couple of weeks! So I don't think I need to get 'pest control' in!

I went to the supermarket and having never needed to buy insecticde before I have no idea what to look for! can anyone help I me? I remember seeing: Pif Paf, Baygon, Raid, Combat etc .......but whats the difference!? and which one should I use!? Please help!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo

PhilTykes said:


> Hi everyone I have just recently moved into my flat in Dubai. I know you probably have seen hundreds of posts like this so I am sorry in advance!! I have seen a few cockroaches - nothing crazy just one or two within a couple of weeks! So I don't think I need to get 'pest control' in!
> 
> I went to the supermarket and having never needed to buy insecticde before I have no idea what to look for! can anyone help I me? I remember seeing: Pif Paf, Baygon, Raid, Combat etc .......but whats the difference!? and which one should I use!? Please help!!!!! Thanks!


Not really the thread for this question but, get professionals in. It doesnt cost much and where you see one there will be twenty. Call Cairo Maintenance on 043392088


----------



## Neat_stuff

Hey all,

Moving to Dubai in two weeks and have been looking around online at places to stay at.

I'll be working in the DIFC so would ideally like an apartment near there. I will need a two bed as well. I am assuming Old Town is the best place to look? What is decent rent there for a nice place?

Alternatively I am willing to travel a bit if I live in a house. What sort of an area is Springs? I have seen some decent properties there.

What are the other nice areas for a house. I think my budget can stretch to AED120k a year, would I be able to squeeze in a swimming pool for that amount?

Also, if a property has a stated asking price of AED130k, how far down do you think I can get it negotiated?

Thanks a lot in advance for your help!


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`d recommend looking at Old town as you work in DIFC, even though i`m a big Marina fan. At the start I feel it would be better to live in an apt. as you`ll be able to walk out to bars and shops rather than being stuck in a villa on your own in an area that you don`t know and having to rely on taxis to get out and about. 
Also the bills will be much smaller in an apt, if you rent a villa you could easily be running up water and electricity bills of almost 1000 quid a month if you are not careful. I`d recommend keeping it as simple as possible at the start until you get to know your way around.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Also check out Index Tower. I have always fancied living there, and have heard very good things about it.


----------



## Neat_stuff

Bigjimbo said:


> Also check out Index Tower. I have always fancied living there, and have heard very good things about it.


Thanks Jimbo, you are correct. Fittings look really nice.

Now I jsut need to find a two bed in it!

The issue I have is that most of the apartments I have seen on Dubizzle look to have bad fittings. I am currently living in a pretty nice apartment in the UK with good fittings so I dont want to trade down.

Could you recommend a few other places?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Bigjimbo

Not really. Old town and Old town Island are also nice, but more expensive I think. Avoid all of Businees bay.

The is always the Burj Khalifa?


----------



## TommyTGT

Does anybody have any info/advice on the Silicon Residences or anything else near DSO? I'm a single 26-yo male with a good offer in hand. Am I going to go nuts out at DSO, or is there enough nearby to keep me busy?


----------



## Neat_stuff

Bigjimbo said:


> Not really. Old town and Old town Island are also nice, but more expensive I think. Avoid all of Businees bay.
> 
> The is always the Burj Khalifa?


Ha Burj is too expensive!

Have you heard of Limestone House? The pictures I have seen make it look super plush. It actually has wood flooring which I havent see in any other property I've looked at. And the bathrooms are to die for.

Looks like I've found my home!


----------



## nayandave

Are apartments and villas fully furnished and AC fitted?

Does rent include Electricity, water and other local authority taxes?


----------



## wandabug

nayandave said:


> Are apartments and villas fully furnished and AC fitted?
> 
> Does rent include Electricity, water and other local authority taxes?


Some places are furnished, mostly not.
Every building has A/C.
You pay your own bills.
Housing Fee is 5% of annual rent paid monthly with your DEWA (water and electricity) bill.


----------



## averroes

I might be moving to Dubai soon, still haven't received a formal offer, but in negotiations/interviews stage. I'm primarily looking to rent unfurnished (I intend on spending 2-3 years in Dubai before making the jump), and expect my salary to be in the 22-25,000 AED monthly region. I was looking for something unfurnished - with appliances, central AC/heating - a communal gym and pool would be cool, but for less than 48,000AED annually. I just want something clean, decent and not too far from Media City and Internet City. Also, what hidden costs would I incur? Any words of wisdom?


----------



## wandabug

averroes said:


> I might be moving to Dubai soon, still haven't received a formal offer, but in negotiations/interviews stage. I'm primarily looking to rent unfurnished (I intend on spending 2-3 years in Dubai before making the jump), and expect my salary to be in the 22-25,000 AED monthly region. I was looking for something unfurnished - with appliances, central AC/heating - a communal gym and pool would be cool, but for less than 48,000AED annually. I just want something clean, decent and not too far from Media City and Internet City. Also, what hidden costs would I incur? Any words of wisdom?


You can get a studio in Marina for that or a 1 bed in Jumeriah Lake Towers. Most apts have appliances. All buildings have gym/pool and A/C. ( Heating - what for?????).
Check out Dubizzle.com and please read the sticky at the beginning of this thread, that Jimbo has kindly taken the time to write, to answer your questions about costs.


----------



## TallyHo

No one has heaters in Dubai.....

You may be able to find a one-bedroom in the Greens for just about 48,000, in the older buildings. 

Tecom has 1-bedrooms in your price range but it's not as pretty as the Greens. 

Both the Greens and Tecom are opposite Sheikh Zayed Road from Media/Internet City.

When doing your apartment search be careful to calculate the dewa and AC expenses. Some apartment complexes have separate billing schemes for the air conditioning, others have the AC included as part of your rent and you only pay the basic electricity/water usage. If you want to save money I'd avoid any apartments in district cooling schemes. 




averroes said:


> I might be moving to Dubai soon, still haven't received a formal offer, but in negotiations/interviews stage. I'm primarily looking to rent unfurnished (I intend on spending 2-3 years in Dubai before making the jump), and expect my salary to be in the 22-25,000 AED monthly region. I was looking for something unfurnished - with appliances, central AC/heating - a communal gym and pool would be cool, but for less than 48,000AED annually. I just want something clean, decent and not too far from Media City and Internet City. Also, what hidden costs would I incur? Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Ali.C

Hi,

I'm moving to Dubai on the 8th Nov, starting work on the 13th. I think i have narrowed my search for an apartment to the following areas, The Marina, JLT and the Greens. I'm looking for a 1 bed fully furnished. 

Can anyone advise if a property is say priced at 55,000aed what should you offer?

What would the average monthly cost for extras over and above the rent, i.e. water, electricity, DEWA, A/c?

Also anyone know of any good brokers?

Thanks


----------



## SebInDubai

Hello everyone,

I am currently working in Dubai and have been living in short term accommodation for a while. I am now looking at renting something for long term.

I have looked at studios and one bedroom flats but for my budget (40-45,000 AED/year) most of them are located in JLT, Business Bay or TECOM, which are areas I want to avoid.

I am now looking for expats who would like to *share a 2 or 3 bedroom flat* in areas such as Sheikh Zayed Rd, DIFC, Dowtown Dubai, Jumeirah, the Greens, the Links, etc. This would definitely *allow to rent a comfortable flat in a nice area!*.

I also think it would provide a good balance between some activity (a shared apt is always more lively!) and privacy.

What do you guys think? Is anyone interested?

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Best,

Seb


----------



## Will365

TommyTGT said:


> Does anybody have any info/advice on the Silicon Residences or anything else near DSO? I'm a single 26-yo male with a good offer in hand. Am I going to go nuts out at DSO, or is there enough nearby to keep me busy?


Hi Tommy, I work out in Silicon Oasis. As a 26 year old single guy, wouldn't advise you living there. Not much going on. If fairness, it is quite cheap so depends on budget and lifestyle of course. It certainly isn't a bad area, just a little out the way. Takes about 20-30 min driving to get from there down to SZR and on to Marina, JBR or Old Town at other end.


----------



## wazza2222

*Interesting!*



confused.dom said:


> Great posting Jimbo.
> Just a quick write up of my first dealings in the Dubai rental market.
> On thursday agreed a rental deal with agent (sole agent with keys) ,landlord accepted.Went through contracts over weekend and with help from your posting all seemed to make sense.
> Ready to sign on dotted line and just been told by agent that another agent has promised to get a greater rent(50% more!!) ,so i've been sent to the sidelines.
> Strange as i was the first to see it an offered full rental amount asked for.Perhaps i should have haggled and got it cheaper!.
> Never mind back to dubizzle etc and sift through the duplicated listings ,i suppose until contracts are signed there are no ways to secure a property.
> That aside not the sort of landlord i want to get tied to for my first year in Dubai.


I am about to follow in your footsteps and I wonder if you were asked to put down a deposit to secure the flat until the contract can be finalised? I have been asked for a refundable 5K cheque that will serve as the security deposit at such time as the contract is signed... In theory, I should not be gazumped after paying this?


----------



## Bigjimbo

wazza2222 said:


> I am about to follow in your footsteps and I wonder if you were asked to put down a deposit to secure the flat until the contract can be finalised? I have been asked for a refundable 5K cheque that will serve as the security deposit at such time as the contract is signed... In theory, I should not be gazumped after paying this?


No you can still be gazumped. the deposit is to show your intent and that you are serious. Until the contracts are signed by both parties a deal is not finished. The paperwork is the most important aspect of the deal.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Hi

I wanted to know which the best towers are in the Marina are that have easy access to Sheikh Zayed road. If anyone could help that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## IK5

SebInDubai said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently working in Dubai and have been living in short term accommodation for a while. I am now looking at renting something for long term.
> 
> I have looked at studios and one bedroom flats but for my budget (40-45,000 AED/year) most of them are located in JLT, Business Bay or TECOM, which are areas I want to avoid.
> 
> I am now looking for expats who would like to *share a 2 or 3 bedroom flat* in areas such as Sheikh Zayed Rd, DIFC, Dowtown Dubai, Jumeirah, the Greens, the Links, etc. This would definitely *allow to rent a comfortable flat in a nice area!*.
> 
> I also think it would provide a good balance between some activity (a shared apt is always more lively!) and privacy.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is anyone interested?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Seb


Seb, i am interested to share 2 bed room apartment (i need 1) if its located on Sheikh Zayed road.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to know which the best towers are in the Marina are that have easy access to Sheikh Zayed road. If anyone could help that would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


Generally speaking Emaar towers are considered the best. The original 6, the Promenade, Marina Quays, park Place are all good. Anything by Cayan is also ok. Trident is good, and be wary of everything else!


----------



## Beate

Thank you Bigjimbo for a great source of information which will benefit a lot of folks!

I live in a shared villa which works out very well since it located in an area which is super quiet fairly close to the Business Bay metro station, in a 'village' of mainly local people. My only concern is the relative proximity the national cement factory. I have reluctantly thought about packing up my gunny bags and finding another villa somewhere equally quiet. Have you any thoughts on where else in Dubai one could find similar accommodation?
Thank you.


----------



## Bigjimbo

If it was me looking for a shared villa then I would go for the Umm Sequiem and Jumeirah areas. I would also consider al Barsha, but you can afford to be choosy.


----------



## Beate

One more thing Bigjimbo, where is the best place to look so as to and find shared accommodation in a villa in the areas you mention...?
Thanks again!


----------



## Bigjimbo

I would check Dubizzle. I don't think other portals contain that field.

Also have a look on message boards in supermarkets in those areas. Spinneys and Choitrams have quite active message boards.

James


----------



## FItOutGuy

Any wise opinions on Dubailand and Layan Community in particular?


----------



## James321

Hi, 
I'll be moving to Dubai next week and quite fancy the Marina as a place to live, I've been looking through Dubizzle for the past few months and quite like 'The Torch' . I'm looking for a 2 bed apartment on a budget of AED85K so it fits in nicely really.

My other option would be a larger single bed on the Palm as I don't think I'll get a 2 bed for that price.

Is there any feed back on the Torch, it looks quite new and from the pictures, built to an ok standard but first hand experience is always nice.

Thanks.


----------



## happypriyaa

*A small addition to Ultimate guide to renting an apartment in Dubai*

Dear Tally, 
If I may add a small point to the DEWA section of your post under Bills.

5% housing fee is based on the rent you pay and is split into monthly payments which is absolutely correct. However I recently discovered that we need to notify DEWA each time our rental amount changes. For example if you live in the same apartment for a period of 2 years or more and were successful in re-negotiating your rent, then it is our responsibility to notify DEWA of the same in order for them to adjust the housing fee. To my surprise not many people are aware of this fact. 

Thank you for posting such a wonderful article that would help many expats. 



TallyHo said:


> I'd also add that it's well worth the effort to check out as many Dubai communities as possible as each community does have its own character. The Greens and the Marina are only a few minutes from each other but they are a world apart in appearances and have quite different atmospheres and will appeal to different people.
> 
> Second, even within a Dubai community you will find a range of choices and quality.
> 
> A few notes in addition to the original post:
> 
> Marina: The most well known of the New Dubai communities, the Marina was built by multiple developers with the end result that towers vary greatly in quality. While the Marina has a number of lovely buildings it also has a number of cheap, basic apartments of indifferent quality. In general the towers closer to the south end of the Marina are cheaper than the ones to the north end. In recent years the Marina has truly come to life as many smaller shops and restaurants have opened up on the ground floors of the apartments and a lot of Marina residents never leave the Marina except to go to work.
> 
> The Marina can have a fun atmosphere with strong appeal to young western expats, but if you're a couple looking for a 1-2 bedroom apartment, be aware that you will only get one parking space and finding a second parking space on the public streets can be a nightmare.
> 
> Traffic in and out of the Marina can be cumbersome but it varies greatly depending on where your apartment is located.
> 
> JBR has roomy apartments but people have a love/hate relationship with the complex. The Podium levels have never properly taken off and some of the clusters do have a down at heels look with boarded up shops and crumbling sidewalks. The Walk is perennially popular but also noisy at the weekends and well into the night.
> 
> Apartments generally start at 45,000 for a cheaper 1-bedroom, 55,000 for a mid-range one bedroom and 75,000 for a higher end one-bedroom. Two-three bedrooms are correspondingly higher.
> 
> Jumeirah Lakes Towers: JLT is often written off as the ugly stepsister as it's directly opposite Sheikh Zayed from the Marina but the better JLT towers have very sizeable apartments with excellent finishes and much easier parking and higher prices than the cheaper Marina apartments. The cheaper JLT towers are cheaper for very good reasons. The tradeoff is far fewer amenities, difficulty of walking around on foot and a ridiculous road system. JLT is district cooling.
> 
> Apartments start at 35-40,000 for a cheaper one-bedroom. On the whole, JLT apartments are about 10,000 cheaper than a similar apartment in the Marina.
> 
> The Greens: Young people may find the Greens too quiet (although plenty still live there), but it has (by Dubai standards) fabulous landscaping and a nice community feel that may appeal to families, couples and older people, and within the Greens the low-rise apartments offer good value for space and convenience while the high rise apartments with their Emaar quality finishes and lush pools and views are among the more expensive in Dubai. The Greens is not district cooling and all AC usage is paid for by the landlord out of his maintenance fees, so your dewa bills will be much lower.
> 
> Greens apartments are about the same as the Marina, starting at 45,000 for the cheapest 1-bedroom in the low rises and about 60,000 for a small 1-bedroom in the towers, with prices going up with size and views.
> 
> The Palm Jumeirah: The Palm can be a wonderful place to live but not all apartments on the Palm are created equal or even have pool/beach access. The Palm can have a holiday feel to the place and is popular with holiday lets, which means you run the risk of having unwelcome (if temporary) neighbours. The Palm is district cooling.
> 
> The cheapest Palm apartments tend to go for about 65,000 for a one-bedroom in Golden Mile (no beach/pool acess or views). Proper one-bedrooms in the Shorelines usually start at 75,000.
> 
> Downtown Burj Khalifa: This, like the Greens, is a masterplanned community entirely built by one developer: Emaar, so Downtown has a cohesive "planned" finish that's very high quality. In addition to the Dubai Mall, hotels and Burj Khalifa, Downtown consists of several clusters of apartment complexes: the Burj Views and Lofts towers, 8 Boulevard Walk, The Residences (direct on the lake), Southridge, as well as "Old Town," a mock Arab low-rise complex. Finishes and amenities are quite high across the board and the Burj Views/Lofts offer excellent value given the location. The Residences are the most expensive apartments (outside the Burj itself) and have terrific views, but the nightly waterfountain displays can be too noisy for some people. Old Town is popular but its apartments tend to be dark. While Downtown offers easy and walkable access to the Dubai Mall and the bars/restaurants in the mall, the adjoining Souk al Bahar and hotels, these are more expensive and you won't find the cheap and cheerful corner shops and eateries you now find in the Marina.
> 
> Downtown, as with any Emaar development, is not district cooling.
> 
> Downtown start at about 60,000 for the cheaper 1-bedrooms in the Burj Views/Lofts. Pricewise it's the same as comparable buildings in the Marina.
> 
> Business Bay: This is one of the newest areas in Dubai and is located just south and east of Downtown. Despite external appearances it is not part of Downtown and as of now one cannot drive direct from Business Bay into Downtown but must go via Sheikh Zayed. A large, 12 tower complex was one of the first to open in Business Bay and is called the Executive Towers. Apartments are large, similar to JBR, but the immediate vicinity is still a construction zone although a few amenities are creeping into place. A bunch of new towers, both apartments and commercial, have opened across Business Bay over the past six months. I can't comment too much on these other than that Business Bay apartments are offering some excellent deals, with one bedrooms going as low as 40,000 AED. The tradeoff is that it's still a construction zone and will be for the next few years.
> 
> Pricewise: 35,000 is the starting point for a cheap 1-bedroom in one of the new BB towers, with about 45K for a 1-bedrom in a midrange building ad 55K in the Executive Towers.
> 
> TECOM: A cluster of apartment buildings on a ridiculous road system, this community adjoins the Greens but is a world apart in feel and character. Apartments in TECOM vary greatly in quality but are, on the whole, cheaper than the Greens or Marina. TECOM has a dusty feel to it with little to no landscaping, but a few bars exist in several of the hotels and few supermarkets have opened up, making it an ideal place to live if you don't mind some dust and want to save some of your housing allowance while only being a few minutes from the Marina.
> 
> Tecom 1-bedroom apartments start at 35K for the cheapest buildings to about 60K in the best buildings
> 
> Al Barsha: There are two Al Barshas: the high density Al Barsha immediately around the Mall of Emirates, and the far larger residential Al Barsha of single family villas. The Al Barsha by the mall is a duplication of Bur Dubai/Deira, although on a smaller scale. It does have a bit of a Hollywood movie set to it as it's a high density, urban environment plopped down into the middle of the desert and you can walk from a heavily built up area to large tracts of undeveloped sand in a block or two. Al Barsha apartments vary in quality and are generally cheaper. Some of the buildings look well maintained and habited by young professionals, others look like that they've beeon colonised by Asian workers sharing tiny apartments (4+ people to a room). Quite a few Indian/Arabic/Lebanese/Chinese restaurants have opened up in Al Barsha in the past two years. Al Barsha can be a fine place to live if you want a cheap, simple 1-bedroom apartment near the metro and with plenty of cheap dining and retail options withink walking distance, as well as the Mall of Emirates, but you must choose your apartment carefully.
> 
> Al Barsha starts at 30K for the cheapest 1-bedrooms to 45K for the nicer buildings.
> 
> In all of the above, expect 20-bedrooms to be about 75% more than the one bedrooms.
> 
> As you can infer, the price differentials between the major Dubai communities aren't necessarily that large. Paying a bit more in rent can land you in a much nicer building in a more popular area, while some of the cheaper options have higher utilities costs due to being in a district cooling scheme. The better buildings will often have much nicer pools as well as gym complexes that may justify the higher expenses. But if you only want the cheap and cheerful, you do have a number of options, and the great thing is that these options are often just as conveniently located to your work location as the more expensive and popular communities.


----------



## gb226690

James321 said:


> Hi,
> I'll be moving to Dubai next week and quite fancy the Marina as a place to live, I've been looking through Dubizzle for the past few months and quite like 'The Torch' . I'm looking for a 2 bed apartment on a budget of AED85K so it fits in nicely really.
> 
> My other option would be a larger single bed on the Palm as I don't think I'll get a 2 bed for that price.
> 
> Is there any feed back on the Torch, it looks quite new and from the pictures, built to an ok standard but first hand experience is always nice.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi James,

I am moving out to Dubai on 19th November and I am also looking for a 2 bed in the Marina - and strangely have been looking at 2 beds in the Torch for around 85k. Would appreciate anyone's comments or if you find out any further info James. The internet is limited with opinions and comments on the Torch because of its 'newness' it seems. It is the good end of the Marina though - so thats a good start! 

Thanks


----------



## Bliksem

Seems like there are a few of us on this forum living in The Torch. As always there are some initial problems when moving in but its a great place to live. You will get a 2 bed unit for anything from 80k upwards.


----------



## Athina

*Dubai or Sharjah*

Good afternoon to All

I am moving permanently to the UAE shortly. I am going to work to the Dubai. My question is this:

Where is it better to hire apaprtment? Dubai or Sharjah? What are the prons and the cons of both of these options

Thank you in advance


----------



## Bliksem

Athina said:


> Good afternoon to All
> 
> I am moving permanently to the UAE shortly. I am going to work to the Dubai. My question is this:
> 
> Where is it better to hire apaprtment? Dubai or Sharjah? What are the prons and the cons of both of these options
> 
> Thank you in advance


If you are going to work in Dubai stay in Dubai. The traffic from Sharjah to Dubai is enough to put me off.


----------



## Athina

Bliksem said:


> If you are going to work in Dubai stay in Dubai. The traffic from Sharjah to Dubai is enough to put me off.



Thank you Bliksem for your reply..I suppose that the motorbikes are not a good solution over there, is this correct?

My point is that the traffic is terrible but the prices are considerably higher in Dubai comparing to the Sharjah.

With the money thatI can have a single bedroom appartment in the JBR, i can have a two bedrooms one at Sharjah


----------



## Bliksem

Athina said:


> Thank you Bliksem for your reply..I suppose that the motorbikes are not a good solution over there, is this correct?
> 
> My point is that the traffic is terrible but the prices are considerably higher in Dubai comparing to the Sharjah.
> 
> With the money thatI can have a single bedroom appartment in the JBR, i can have a two bedrooms one at Sharjah


Put it this way I wouldn't commute with a motorbike. What part of Dubai are you going to be working in?


----------



## Athina

I don't know exactly the name of the area. It is close to the Wafi (The Pyramid) Mall, close i think to the airport as well


----------



## Bliksem

Athina said:


> I don't know exactly the name of the area. It is close to the Wafi (The Pyramid) Mall, close i think to the airport as well


Then maybe look at the Mirdif area. Not sure what kind of lifestyle you are used to but I personally prefer Dubai and also bear in mind that Sharjah is a dry state.


----------



## Concepi

Hi guys,
Am reading about the "district cooling scheme" and understand that if an area is located within such a DC district, one has to pay this charge independent of the actual aircon usage. Can someone pls give me a ballpark figure on how much this fee amonts to? I have been reading of 6,000/year in the palm, is that a good average?


----------



## Fletch1969

Great thread for anyone looking to rent in Dubai - not there yet myself, and looking for some advice..

Considering a role in the Knowledge Village - expecting that I will be mobile so not based in that office all the time, but I would prefer to have a commute of less than 30 minutes if possible.

No agreed contract yet, so I'm not sure how much cash I will have to rent - what % of salary would be sensible to allow for rental? There may of course be an allowance for this from the firm - not sure if that's added on top of basic salary or will all be rolled into the salary figure.

I'm thinking of a two double bed apartment - ideally I'd use the second room as an office/occasional guest room. Parking I guess would be good, (not sure how else I would get to the office) and although I know it's not going to be usable all year, a balcony would be really good. 

I've seen a few places on dubizzle and propertyfinder that look good, but I need to narrow down an area/complex really. A couple of bars/restaurants in walking distance would be good. I'm early 40s, with a partner, (she probably won't be with me initially) and I'd like a bit of life to the area, but not party central.

The marina area looks good, but open to ideas..

Last question - furnished or not? Obviously got a lot of my own stuff here in the UK. I assume that I'll rent furnished, but interested to know pros and cons that might be specific to Dubai..

Thanks.


----------



## Dubvik

*Update on Silverene*

Hi all,

Anyone heard anything about living in Silverene? My agent of course tells me its "perfect", however it would be nice to know the word on the street about any "new-building" issues etc..

Apparently it is filling up quite rapidly. I went to have a look and the finish inside of the apartments is the nicest one I have seen so far.. But I guess I should not judge the book by its cover as they say. Gym still not open and the agent said it would be at least two more months..


Who is this Cayan developer by the way? Never heard of them. Do they have any other towers that have been up and running for a while?

Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek

Cayan seems to be a good developer, the Infinity Tower looks like it will be fantastic.

I went to view a 3 bedroom apartment at Silverene last week. The finishing was pretty good but the layout was a bit frustrating, no way I would have been able to get all my furniture in.

When I was there, they said they hadn't started "building" the gym yet, but I don't know if that means physically building something or refurbishing something that has already been built. I was told at least 4 months though.

The thing that put me off most, however, is that the swimming pool is only a metre deep in the deep end, despite there being several other small shallow pools for lounging in. You'd struggle to have a proper swim in that.


----------



## Bigjimbo

You can rely on the gym to be a minimum of 6 months at least. Personally I would not move into a new building, for a few reasons. The main one is that the prices ALWAYS come down in the months following a new building release. As an agent I very rarely work on brand new towers as the owners expectations are understandably high, and it takes a while to calm down. The other very important reason is that nearly everything that will go wrong does so in the first year, like swimming pool problems, fire alarms going off at 3 am, all sorts of problems really.


----------



## Kawasutra

Bigjimbo said:


> You can rely on the gym to be a minimum of 6 months at least. Personally I would not move into a new building, for a few reasons. The main one is that the prices ALWAYS come down in the months following a new building release. As an agent I very rarely work on brand new towers as the owners expectations are understandably high, and it takes a while to calm down. The other very important reason is that nearly everything that will go wrong does so in the first year, like swimming pool problems, fire alarms going off at 3 am, all sorts of problems really.


You forgot to mention the stuck elevator in the middle of the night...


----------



## Bigjimbo

lots of good reasons to never do this!


----------



## VitaEsMorte

Hi guys

Does anyone know about flat interest rate mortgages in Dubai? I think flat rates are a little bit different than I think (like a base rate plus floating margin) but I wonder if any banks or financial institutions apply flat rates for the whole maturity of the mortgage?


----------



## Bigjimbo

VitaEsMorte said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does anyone know about flat interest rate mortgages in Dubai? I think flat rates are a little bit different than I think (like a base rate plus floating margin) but I wonder if any banks or financial institutions apply flat rates for the whole maturity of the mortgage?


Its around 6% I think.


----------



## Niaari

*Maintainence*

Great info here! 

We are looking at moving to Dubai next month. Can somebody please help me redarding maintainence costs in Dubai? I read about District Cooling from TallyHo's fabulous post. Which areas have District cooling in Dubai? Also will be grateful if someone could tell me what kind of maintainence costs can I expect in Mirdiff/Greens 2-3 bed villas? Will it be substantially different from an apartment maintainence? We have to look at residential properties probably around mid December. Just want to have some sort of background info to work with. Thank you so much for your help!! 

Thanks and regards


----------



## Niaari

Ok. Possibly way too random info asked for. Can someone please guide me regarding maintainance in Dubai? What constitutes maintainance? Where does the landlord come in regarding maintainance? What is Empower? Are DEWA and Empower the same thing? There seem to be some good deals on villas in Mirdiff/Springs/Greens. What kind of maintainance I would be looking at if we chose live in a villa? I will be really, really grateful for any help! We would be looking for properties by mid December, and will have about a week to finalize. Would greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks and regards


----------



## wandabug

Landlord pays the maintenance/service fees. DEWA is Dubai Electricity and Water. Depending on where you live the a/c is in your DEWA bill or supplied by a separate company. Empower is a water cooling company that supplies the air con in some areas of Dubai.


----------



## Niaari

Hi Wandabug! Thank you so much for this info! 

Would you be able to tell me DEWA bills are significantly higher in villas than in apartments?

We were in Dubai 2 years back and will be relocating again this December. 2 years back we were in a company acco and just had to pay about 400-500 AED in DEWA bills. This time around we have been given a housing allowance and so we are in a fix as we know nothing about the renting matrix. I will be very grateful for any guidance! What must we be careful about/what needs be included in the rental agreement/what can prove to be fowler's snare?

We are hopeful our daughter will be able to secure a place in DIA. What would be the most cost effective areas to rent in around DIA? Grateful thanks in advance!


Regards


----------



## Niaari

Hi Wandabug! Thank you so much for this info! 

Would you be able to tell me if DEWA bills are significantly higher in villas than in apartments?

We were in Dubai 2 years back and will be relocating again this December. 2 years back we were in a company acco(apartment) and just had to pay about 400-500 AED in DEWA bills. This time around we have been given a housing allowance and so we are in a fix as we know nothing about the renting matrix. I will be very grateful for any guidance! What must we be careful about/what needs be included in the rental agreement/what can prove to be fowler's snare?

We are hopeful our daughter will be able to secure a place in DIA. What would be the most cost effective areas to rent in around DIA? Grateful thanks in advance!


Regards


----------



## Gilly Bean

*The Lofts - Downtown Dubai*

Hello there,

I'll be moving to Dubai in late December, I will be working near Sheikh Zayed Rd and was thinking about renting an apartment in the Lofts. 

Does anyone know of these apartments and can they possibly provide me with some tips/advice? 

Look forward to reading your comments.


Thank-you,


GB/


----------



## Bigjimbo

Gilly Bean said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'll be moving to Dubai in late December, I will be working near Sheikh Zayed Rd and was thinking about renting an apartment in the Lofts.
> 
> Does anyone know of these apartments and can they possibly provide me with some tips/advice?
> 
> Look forward to reading your comments.
> 
> 
> Thank-you,
> 
> 
> GB/


The lofts are small but nice. The one beds range from about 800 sq ft to I think 950. The 2 beds are again quite small but nice. East is probably the best tower as the views are unobstructed.


----------



## Gilly Bean

Bigjimbo said:


> The lofts are small but nice. The one beds range from about 800 sq ft to I think 950. The 2 beds are again quite small but nice. East is probably the best tower as the views are unobstructed.


Wonderful, thanks for your response BJ, it's greatly appreciated. - I'm really pleased that they're nice apartments! 

Would you know of any other apartments in the area, which are a little bigger, say 1000 sq ft upwards? I understand you handle properties in the Jumeirah area, but I don't think my budget will extend to what you have in that region. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 


Thank-you, 


GB/


----------



## Gilly Bean

Are there any further responses to my query above? Anyone, please?


----------



## Bigjimbo

Best advice is to have a look. I am not an expert in that area. I think Burj views are bigger but a little further away. Honestly either contact a specialist for that area or wait till you get here and arrange a day out looking.


----------



## Gilly Bean

Bigjimbo said:


> Best advice is to have a look. I am not an expert in that area. I think Burj views are bigger but a little further away. Honestly either contact a specialist for that area or wait till you get here and arrange a day out looking.


Thank-you Big Jimbo for taking the time to respond, this is greatly appreciated. 

Regards, 


GB/


----------



## Emaroyds

Hi folks,
My husband is checking out two possibilities for company provide accommodation. Any experienced views would be great fully received! 
Being very new to Dubai (2 days in!) he obviously doesn't know much about the areas and I'm back in the UK desperately trying to find out what I can using t'internet and google Earth!!!! 
We have been offered the choice of a villa in 'The Terraces' 20 B St off Al Wasl Rd (which I think is in Jumeirah) or Le Meridien Villas, al Sufouh Rd - which is apparently near Media City?!! We would really appreciate an 'insiders' knowledge to help us make the decision!!!!!
He has the awful job of deciding on our future home on his own - I'd love to be able to pass on my 'opinion' with a little help from my Expat friends!!!!
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo

I don't know the particular projects that you have mentioned, but it depends what you guys want. The Meridian villas are closer to a lot of the nightlife and shopping, but no idea of the quality. Good luck!


----------



## TallyHo

20B Street is in Jumeira 2, near Jumeira Beach Park. A very pleasant part of Dubai. Walking distance from the beach, near the various shopping centres along the Beach Road and only a few minutes from the Dubai Mall, Downtown and the assorted hotels along Sheikh Zayed Road. Plenty of shopping and nightlife to choose from, and if anything, the shopping is better in this part of Dubai than up in Al Sufouh (although this is splitting hairs a bit). 

Al Sufouh will be a bit further away from the beaches, or rather, beaches with public access and not walkable. It's newer and more 'raw' in this area and there's less of an established neighbourhood feel. But you are much closer to Dubai Marina and especially the Mall of Emirates, which is where most expats go for their everyday needs rather than the Dubai Mall. 

But one really won't go wrong with either location.


----------



## TallyHo

Burj Lofts and Burj Views are exactly the same, by the way, other than a few minor differences. Emaar used the same floor plans for the buildings.


----------



## Emaroyds

Many thanks Bigjimbo and TallyHo. From what you tell me it sounds as though the Jumeirah option will suit us better... Interestingly that's the one that my husband preferred based on a first look yesterday. Can't wait to get out there now!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo

TallyHo said:


> Burj Lofts and Burj Views are exactly the same, by the way, other than a few minor differences. Emaar used the same floor plans for the buildings.


I stand corrected, as a self declared non expert on the area............


----------



## oz75

whats wrong with discovery gardens - i live in the gardens and have been there for 6 years - green - quiet - mall is close by - got a good community feel to it - i have no issues there - i'm actually moving in to the garden villas at the back - best place in dubai to live i think - expection of green community - but the villas are big - a cheap when compared to other 4000sqft size places.

gardens rock!


----------



## Fiff

Very useful post as am gonna start looking apartment next week. Just by any chance if you know, which internet/phone provider at Dubai Marina and JLT? Cheers


----------



## JMUK

Fiff said:


> Very useful post as am gonna start looking apartment next week. Just by any chance if you know, which internet/phone provider at Dubai Marina and JLT? Cheers


That would be Du.

just put w w w dot, in front of the following.

du.ae/en/athome

(Sorry for the rubbish web site address. Apparently I can't post links yet)

Could someone help me? I've posted this before but it's been deleted for some reason. I don't think there is anything against the rules in my question.

Nevermind, it had been deleted by jojo but it's back now.

I'll leave it here anyway.

"Just a quick question, I hope someone can help.

I am leaving my apartment on the 22nd January and the agency have sent an email saying someone is coming to view the apartment at 5:30pm tomorrow.

Is this normal? Everywhere else I've lived, they have waited until I've moved out before sending random strangers into my apartment.

I'm not happy about having to be in at random times over the next month so people can come in and have a look."

Thanks.


----------



## Fiff

@JMUK, hi thanks for the info. re: someone will view your apartment, you need to check your tenancy agreement. It seems normal here that the landlord/agent will start offering the unit to other tenants before the current tenant moves out. However, the clause regarding this should be written down on the contract (normally they will have to give you notification first). If not, you may need speak to the agent. PS: I work for a relocation company, so I have learned this kinda thing. Hope this would help.


----------



## AB-Fit

Hey all,

Me and a colleague have been offered housing allowance and are looking for an area suitable for 2 young male singles. We work at Wafi so near the top of town along the Sheik Zayed Road, but looking at the DIFC, downtown, crowne court plaza hotel area. This would allow us convenience to get to work and the other end of town. Is this the sort of area that would be suitable for us? We like a drink and local amenities so thats important too. Or any other suggestions? Furthest south we could go is Emirates Mall, and needs to be no more than 15 mins from the metro.


----------



## AB-Fit

AB-Fit said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Me and a colleague have been offered housing allowance and are looking for an area suitable for 2 young male singles. We work at Wafi so near the top of town along the Sheik Zayed Road, but looking at the DIFC, downtown, crowne court plaza hotel area. This would allow us convenience to get to work and the other end of town. Is this the sort of area that would be suitable for us? We like a drink and local amenities so thats important too. Or any other suggestions? Furthest south we could go is Emirates Mall, and needs to be no more than 15 mins from the metro.


In addition to the above, which I think are out of our price range. Business bay opinions? 

Tecom looks good for what we need but may be too far!!


----------



## basc

AB-Fit said:


> In addition to the above, which I think are out of our price range. Business bay opinions?
> 
> Tecom looks good for what we need but may be too far!!


I've been looking in this area for the last few weeks and seen quite a few buildings - tell me what your budget is and I can give you some tips (either on here or PM if you want). Cheers.


----------



## AB-Fit

basc said:


> I've been looking in this area for the last few weeks and seen quite a few buildings - tell me what your budget is and I can give you some tips (either on here or PM if you want). Cheers.


Were looking at about 60-70k a month, there are decent sized 2 beds for that surprisingly. Were focusing more on Marina/JLT now because of this, as anything further north in DIFC, Business Bay area is out of our range plus we tend to go out a lot, lol. I saw 2 places today that were next to JLT metro but want to see a fair few more to get a good comparison on quality and location for the same sort of money. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## basc

AB-Fit said:


> Were looking at about 60-70k a month, there are decent sized 2 beds for that surprisingly. Were focusing more on Marina/JLT now because of this, as anything further north in DIFC, Business Bay area is out of our range plus we tend to go out a lot, lol. I saw 2 places today that were next to JLT metro but want to see a fair few more to get a good comparison on quality and location for the same sort of money. Any advice much appreciated.


yeah ok, I think this side of town is out for that budget... but if you get off at World Trade Centre and walk back towards Downtown on the Crowne Plaza side, you can go into each tower and ask the security guard if there are apartments available - that is what I did. These older towers are cheaper. For 2 beds in DIFC - the cheapest I found was 115k in Sky Gardens - Limestone and Index Tower were over 150k and Liberty was 115 - 135k. In Business Bay, the cheapest I found was Windsor Manor - 85k for a large 2 bed with maids (huge apartment) and a free 13th month rent. But you'd need a car.

Good luck!


----------



## brysurfing

I will be relocating to Dubai in the next couple months and have found a lot of good rental advice in this thread. one thing I need help with is the rental codes on dubizzle (e.g. 3M, 2E, etc). What do these codes mean?


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`ll take a guess that you are refering to villlas in the Springs, Ranches etc. in which case the codes refer to the relative floor plans. Just google the villa with the code and you`ll find the floor plans.


----------



## mmkayyali

silly question, is the price of the apartment (i.e. 75k) the annual price and divided into 12 payments or whatever the lease term is?


----------



## Ish

mmkayyali said:


> silly question, is the price of the apartment (i.e. 75k) the annual price and divided into 12 payments or whatever the lease term is?


Unless it specifically specifies the number of payments (or cheques as they say), that amount is due as a yearly lump sum.

I have been talking to an local businessman in the market that I met, & he is starting to see a trend where landlords are becoming more willing to divide the rent into multiple payments because of the downturn in the economy.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If someone is telling you they 'recently' became more willing, they realize you are green and probly are trying to get over on you. They have been willing since the downturn. The exception is the well sought after areas. And even still, those places are usually not doing lump sump. Lump sump though allows you to have more negotiating room to go down in price...


----------



## gionni_l

Howdy folks,

just been back from a week in Dubai where I had the chance to visit a bit the city to make up my mind before accepting my current company offer to move down there.

Forum suggestions have been definitely helpful, as I will be working in Al Mankhool, but after careful consideration I am not sure I will take accomodation near here, altough the place is cheap and requires no commute.
At least for my first year in Dubai I would have more peace of mind in what someone called "expat ghettos" like Marina and the Greens, altough that would mean a longer commute, or maybe in DIFC.

*Speaking of that, what do you think about DIFC towers like Sky Gardens or Index Tower ? They seem to fit my budget and are a convenient commute to Bur Dubai, would you reccomend those ? It seems to me still a huge construction field.*

Visiting Dubai in person I can understand why this kind of "western segregation" as I read also in this forum often takes place.
Even starting with the best intention and cultural awareness and will to meet and experience new cultures, let's speak frankly, you are new to the city and the last thing you want is to pay one year rent in advance in a building where you will soon discover the other 40 apartments are occupied by 8 to 10 people sharing 2BR apartments, overutilising the facilities and everything else, deep frying for an army, etc.

*Talking about cheques number and paying your rent in advance, I would appreciate your experience and suggestion again, how much do you think an owner asking for just 1 cheque will go down ?

I mean, even accepting a rent raise, do you think someone asking for one cheque as a starting point will go down up to say at least six cheques ?*

I see some ugly places accepting also 12ck but it is not the kind of property I am looking at.

Fact is, I discovered my housing allowance (60k aed) will be paid monthly by the company and needs to be documented, meaning they will pay "up to X aed", but if I have a rent agreement for 36k aed they will reimburse only 3k aed each month. Shame.

Needless to say at that point I want to exploit as much as I can, tentatively looking for a rent slightly higher than the allowance so I get the agreed amount in full, but on the other hand I can't pay 70k aed in advance, so ...wondering usually how much you can haggle these times.

Thanks for your help as usual


----------



## mmkayyali

Jynxgirl said:


> If someone is telling you they 'recently' became more willing, they realize you are green and probly are trying to get over on you. They have been willing since the downturn. The exception is the well sought after areas. And even still, those places are usually not doing lump sump. Lump sump though allows you to have more negotiating room to go down in price...


Can you or someone refer me to a good agent to help me find an apartment before i go at the end of January? All the ones I email will not respond. Many thanks


----------



## basc

gionni_l said:


> *Speaking of that, what do you think about DIFC towers like Sky Gardens or Index Tower ? They seem to fit my budget and are a convenient commute to Bur Dubai, would you reccomend those ? It seems to me still a huge construction field.*


If your budget is 70k per year, then I think Index Tower is out. Sky Gardens might have something however. There is a lot of landscaping / road work going on at that side of DIFC, but I wouldn't call it a construction site.



gionni_l said:


> *Talking about cheques number and paying your rent in advance, I would appreciate your experience and suggestion again, how much do you think an owner asking for just 1 cheque will go down ?*
> 
> *I mean, even accepting a rent raise, do you think someone asking for one cheque as a starting point will go down up to say at least six cheques ?*


Just speaking from my experience in the typical expat areas, if you are renting directly from the developer they ask for1 to 4 cheques. If renting from a private landlord, then they want the minimum number of cheques possible - 1 or 2. After that it's all down to negotiation and how desperate the landlord is to get the place rented. But, again from my experience, I'd say 4 cheques max in the areas you've mentioned.


----------



## basc

mmkayyali said:


> Can you or someone refer me to a good agent to help me find an apartment before i go at the end of January? All the ones I email will not respond. Many thanks


I had the same problem - agents don't want to know you until you are here and have your residence visa stamped in your passport so you can close on the deal straight away. I got ignored by several agents, and others called and told me they wouldn't waste their time showing me anything until I was in a position to rent straight away. (well, not as blunt as that, but that was the message). 

Just stick to checking the online ads to get an idea of the prices and areas you are interested in, and best to book a hotel apartment for the first few months while waiting for your paperwork.


----------



## JMUK

Sorry if it's all been spoken about in the thread somewhere.

Does anyone know where I can get cardboard moving boxes? 

I know someone with a van so I'm not using a moving company. 

I've been everywhere today looking for somewhere to get them from but nobody knows anywhere with them.


----------



## wandabug

JMUK said:


> Sorry if it's all been spoken about in the thread somewhere.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get cardboard moving boxes?
> 
> I know someone with a van so I'm not using a moving company.
> 
> I've been everywhere today looking for somewhere to get them from but nobody knows anywhere with them.


ACE Hardware - SZR and Festival City


----------



## JMUK

wandabug said:


> ACE Hardware - SZR and Festival City


I don't suppose you know of any others? I just called the SZR branch and the said they don't have any.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nicki D

Really useful info . What about family villas - so many developments. Any guidance?


----------



## Meri

Looking for an appartment in Dubai Marina with monthly rent, going to stay there for 3 months this spring. I would like to have an appartment with proper swimming pool as I do my sports excercise through swimming, so the pool would need to be proper lenght (25metres or more).
The Address Hotel Marina Mall I know, but they are slightly expensive - 2000 EUR / month for studio and 3000 EUR / month for one-bedroom. Anything else we should look at?


----------



## TallyHo

Very long swimming pools are unfortunately rare in Dubai.

Park Island in the Marina has a 30m lap lane pool, and theirs is probably the closest to a proper 25-50m pool in the Marina outside the hotels.

The Fairways in the Greens also has a 30m lap lane pool.

The alternative is to join the Lakes Club, which is a five minutes' drive from the Marina. 



Meri said:


> Looking for an appartment in Dubai Marina with monthly rent, going to stay there for 3 months this spring. I would like to have an appartment with proper swimming pool as I do my sports excercise through swimming, so the pool would need to be proper lenght (25metres or more).
> The Address Hotel Marina Mall I know, but they are slightly expensive - 2000 EUR / month for studio and 3000 EUR / month for one-bedroom. Anything else we should look at?


----------



## Hina

I am planning to move from sharjah to international city but heard its filled with labors?how much truth in it don't know?so is this would be right move as mostly people don't recommend Intl City but feel its away from traffic jams wouldn't this be better ?


----------



## rakeshtahil

*Seeking Information on 2 BHK Leased by Government Agencies*

Hi All,

We are looking to move into a 2 BHK apartment in Dubai this year with a budget of AED 65,000. We are looking to stay there for atleast 4 -5 years and hence would like a government (Wasl/ Nakheel) or a Corporate Landlord who does not want the flat vacated when he wants to sell it. Any ideas - open to areas but Definitely New Dubai


Cheers


----------



## polly600

Is 2 weeks likely to be enough time to find a nice 1 bed apartment in Marina? Will 50-60kAED pa get a nice 1 bed in Marina ? I hear that price is negotiable - how flexible does price tend to be?


----------



## TDOG

Hello, I am being offered a job in Dubai as a construction manager. I am looking for a nice place to live, quite, clean, and with all utilities included. I have a $22.000 usd budget for housing. Any help would be great

Thanks Tim


----------



## Bigjimbo

Tim Murphy said:


> Hello, I am being offered a job in Dubai as a construction manager. I am looking for a nice place to live, quite, clean, and with all utilities included. I have a $22.000 usd budget for housing. Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks Tim


Depends on a variety of factors, such as bedrooms location etc. Read the guide as it will probably be a help!


----------



## Bigjimbo

anj1206 said:


> Another aspect you should consider when renting an apartment in Dubai is the contract agreement. Remember if you need to vacate or cancel the contract early then the owner will expect you to pay at least 2 months rent as a penalty. There are ways around this if you are on good terms with the owner, he may let you off on one month rent but 2 months is the general standard which is built into any contract. So read the terms carefully before signing off on them.


This is not quite correct. It is not "built in" to an agreement. It is the RERA suggestion but unless you specify it at the contract stage of the negotiations then it will not be applicable and you will be liable for the total amount over the term of the contract.


----------



## haris77

hello i am a new member in this forum.can anyone give me some informations about Springs?i hear a lot of Greeks expats lives there!


----------



## donne

Hi, I am new to the forum and some ideas on where to lve is really great. Any suggestions on apartments close to Healthcare City?


----------



## Concepi

HI there,
finally landed in Dubai last week and have been house-hunting for a week now having seen 20+ apartments in the Marina. Guess we have to branch out to other areas as we have not yet seen the right place yet. A lot of agents keep telling us that in the Marina there is no room for price negotiations anymore as the prices have become more stable and firm. Is that just some sales BS or really a fair assessment of the agents?
Cheers


----------



## Bigjimbo

Concepi said:


> HI there,
> finally landed in Dubai last week and have been house-hunting for a week now having seen 20+ apartments in the Marina. Guess we have to branch out to other areas as we have not yet seen the right place yet. A lot of agents keep telling us that in the Marina there is no room for price negotiations anymore as the prices have become more stable and firm. Is that just some sales BS or really a fair assessment of the agents?
> Cheers


There is an element of truth in that, especially as you seem to be diligent about your search and therefor are probably looking for something nice! Try the Palm, if you Marina search hasn't yielded positive results. Email me on the link below! OR Twitter.............


----------



## TallyHo

Prices have stabilised and even increased slightly in certain buildings.

But always remember that it's not in the agent's interest for the property owner to accept a lower rent as that cuts into the agent's commission. Most agents will do everything they can to get you to pay a higher price and it's the tenant, not the owner, who pays the agent's commission. 

Prices do vary even wildly within a building. Marina view or Sheikh Zayed view or sea view? Low floor or high floor? North side of Marina or south end of Marina? On top of this you need to factor in the utilities costs. Many buildings have the air conditioning included as part of the rent, in other buildings you pay a separate air conditioning charge. 

It's worth it to put in a lower offer and see what happens. In general the fewer cheques you're willing to pay the lower the annual rent. If the apartment is being offered for 90K in four cheques, the landlord will quite often accept 85K (or even less) if you can pay in one cheque. 



Concepi said:


> HI there,
> finally landed in Dubai last week and have been house-hunting for a week now having seen 20+ apartments in the Marina. Guess we have to branch out to other areas as we have not yet seen the right place yet. A lot of agents keep telling us that in the Marina there is no room for price negotiations anymore as the prices have become more stable and firm. Is that just some sales BS or really a fair assessment of the agents?
> Cheers


----------



## smyr

What are the reasonable places near DIFC


----------



## RoBombay

Hi, i'm most probably moving in May. Waiting for the offer letter. What would be a convenient area to live in, if I'm going to be working in Dubai Media City? While I've got family in Karama (yes, I'm Indian!) i feel traveling could get painful. How are Al Barsha and Business Bay to live in? My last preference would be the Marina area. My budget is 60K and I'll be on my own.


----------



## wandabug

rohancornelio said:


> Hi, i'm most probably moving in May. Waiting for the offer letter. What would be a convenient area to live in, if I'm going to be working in Dubai Media City? While I've got family in Karama (yes, I'm Indian!) i feel traveling could get painful. How are Al Barsha and Business Bay to live in? My last preference would be the Marina area. My budget is 60K and I'll be on my own.


The Greens. Tecom, Barsha. Jumeirah Lake Towers. Good budget for all those areas and close to work.


----------



## RoBombay

wandabug said:


> The Greens. Tecom, Barsha. Jumeirah Lake Towers. Good budget for all those areas and close to work.


Sounds good, will check those out. Thanks a lot


----------



## Felifashion

Hello! I'm looking to do an internship in Dubai. What areas have the most reasonable rental prices? International city, Discovery gardens and Lago vista seem to be have very good apartments with amazing rent prices! Where else is really good for a young adult who wants to work in fashion? 

Thanks


----------



## ryanptom

*Howdy Everyone!!*

Just a quick hello from me, I'm starting in a role on the 1st. of April, I'm an Irish man living in London currently, and Im hoping to end up living close to/nearby other Irish and English people when I arrive. The company are putting me up in the Bonnington for 6 weeks, and I need to find somewhere to live during that time. I have made contact with the Bonnington about an apartment, but I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction as I'm quite a social animal and would love to meet up with similar people in my spare time. I considered the Marina and JBR but hear that traffic is manic, my budget is circa 160 to 200k AED pa. I will be working near the Trade Centre area, thanks in advance guy's  Tom.lane:


----------



## wandabug

ryanptom said:


> Just a quick hello from me, I'm starting in a role on the 1st. of April, I'm an Irish man living in London currently, and Im hoping to end up living close to/nearby other Irish and English people when I arrive. The company are putting me up in the Bonnington for 6 weeks, and I need to find somewhere to live during that time. I have made contact with the Bonnington about an apartment, but I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction as I'm quite a social animal and would love to meet up with similar people in my spare time. I considered the Marina and JBR but hear that traffic is manic, my budget is circa 160 to 200k AED pa. I will be working near the Trade Centre area, thanks in advance guy's  Tom.lane:


Well done with The Bonnington-it is really nice. Downtown Burj Khalifa is close to Trade Center and close to bars,clubs,restaurants, mall etc. Old Town is in the same area and nice apts. Your budget would get you into The Address Downtown which are furnished and serviced apartments. Plenty of expats in this area.


----------



## ryanptom

*Thank you kindly*



wandabug said:


> Well done with The Bonnington-it is really nice. Downtown Burj Khalifa is close to Trade Center and close to bars,clubs,restaurants, mall etc. Old Town is in the same area and nice apts. Your budget would get you into The Address Downtown which are furnished and serviced apartments. Plenty of expats in this area.


Advice much appreciated  Thanks very much, will check out the Residences also.:clap2:


----------



## jdelrey83

I have looked above and do not notice whether the rates are per month or per year. Thanks!!!!


----------



## basc

ryanptom said:


> Just a quick hello from me, I'm starting in a role on the 1st. of April, I'm an Irish man living in London currently, and Im hoping to end up living close to/nearby other Irish and English people when I arrive. The company are putting me up in the Bonnington for 6 weeks, and I need to find somewhere to live during that time. I have made contact with the Bonnington about an apartment, but I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction as I'm quite a social animal and would love to meet up with similar people in my spare time. I considered the Marina and JBR but hear that traffic is manic, my budget is circa 160 to 200k AED pa. I will be working near the Trade Centre area, thanks in advance guy's  Tom.lane:


If you work in the Trade Center area, then look in DIFC or Downtown Burj Khalilfa. Park Place on SZR is just across the metro bridge from WTC and well within your budget. You'll see once you arrive, but JLT (Bonnington) to WTC would be too long a commute for work for me - even considering the convenience of having McGettigans on my doorstep!


----------



## Bigjimbo

The Palm. That is all.


----------



## jarvo

Hopefully a quick one:

When signing a tenancy agreement for an apartment, does it need to be in one person's name? I will be sharing with 2 other guys (not related) and the agent is saying the tenancy agreement must be in one person's name, not the 3 of us?

Is this correct? Does that mean that one person will give the post-dated cheques for the rent payments (4 cheques)? And then the other 2 will pay the "lead" tenant?


----------



## wandabug

jarvo said:


> Hopefully a quick one:
> 
> When signing a tenancy agreement for an apartment, does it need to be in one person's name? I will be sharing with 2 other guys (not related) and the agent is saying the tenancy agreement must be in one person's name, not the 3 of us?
> 
> Is this correct? Does that mean that one person will give the post-dated cheques for the rent payments (4 cheques)? And then the other 2 will pay the "lead" tenant?


It will have to be in one name only. DEWA etc also will have to be in the same name as the Contract. Bachelor sharing is illegal. Where are you living?. Some areas state that it against Community Rules and Regs and your TC states that you must abide by the Community Rules and Regs. Not trying to scare you off but check that the Landlord is OK with you sharing ( tell the agent you need to ask him direct or have it in writing from him). If the Landlord is not aware you are sharing and finds out afterwards he is within his rights to kick you out and not refund you as you broke the terms of the contract. I have known Landlords allow unmarried couples to move in and then kick them out for being unmarried! The same could happen to guys sharing.


----------



## jarvo

Thanks wandabug

The agent is aware that we'll be sharing, but we'll have to make sure that the landlord has consented. The apartment is in DIFC.

I guess once we know that the landlord is ok with it, we'll need to decide who will be head tenant and also check the fine print in the contract!


----------



## Bigjimbo

I don't think it is illegal for bachelors to share Wanda. Never heard of it anyways......


----------



## ryanptom

Much appreciated, I/m coming over on the 1st. of March for some meetings so I might have a look around. At is all deceptive looking on a map


----------



## Elmpark

Thanks Bigjimbo for such a useful topic. I have to say though having read through a lot of this it is causing me some worry as we plan to move out in August with our two young children. We should be in a serviced apartment for a couple of months but then it will be up to me to find us a villa in one of the areas we like. We have settled on RDS for our kids, and hopefully will find a home in Uptown Mirdiff ideally. The worry I have is the mention of the agents that try and con you with added clauses to leases, mention of checking documents with courts, deposits paid and still you don't get the house, agents running off with moneis paid when you have paid up in full for a year. My question is, is there any way at all to ensure/reduce the chance of this happening ie is there someone out in Dubai that you can use to guide you through this process properly along the lines of an Estate Agent in the uk. I understand to use a RERA listed agent etc but even that does not seem to stop some of the things I have mentioned above

Thanks is advance for any ideas you may have!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Elmpark said:


> Thanks Bigjimbo for such a useful topic. I have to say though having read through a lot of this it is causing me some worry as we plan to move out in August with our two young children. We should be in a serviced apartment for a couple of months but then it will be up to me to find us a villa in one of the areas we like. We have settled on RDS for our kids, and hopefully will find a home in Uptown Mirdiff ideally. The worry I have is the mention of the agents that try and con you with added clauses to leases, mention of checking documents with courts, deposits paid and still you don't get the house, agents running off with moneis paid when you have paid up in full for a year. My question is, is there any way at all to ensure/reduce the chance of this happening ie is there someone out in Dubai that you can use to guide you through this process properly along the lines of an Estate Agent in the uk. I understand to use a RERA listed agent etc but even that does not seem to stop some of the things I have mentioned above
> 
> Thanks is advance for any ideas you may have!


Just exercise some caution and you should be fine. There is a real danger but i'll try and help when you come out. Message me closer to the time.

James


----------



## Elmpark

Super I will do that, the whole thing is causing me such a lot of worry at the moment!!!! Many thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Elmpark said:


> Super I will do that, the whole thing is causing me such a lot of worry at the moment!!!! Many thanks!


Don't worry too much. Thousands of people move every month in Dubai and the vast majority are fine.


----------



## othygooner

Hi All,
Need your advice on housing, will be moving to dxb in April Inchaallah, my work place will be in Dubai Media City, my child's school will be in the bur dubai/karama area.
Which area would you recommend that I look for housing?
Thanks
Gooners


----------



## RoxiRocks

othygooner said:


> Hi All,
> Need your advice on housing, will be moving to dxb in April Inchaallah, my work place will be in Dubai Media City, my child's school will be in the bur dubai/karama area.
> Which area would you recommend that I look for housing?
> Thanks
> Gooners


There is a fair distance between Bur Dubai/Karama and Dubai Media City. It all depends on your budget. live in Bur Dubai/Karama and metro it to/from work.


----------



## despicablesam

Hi Friends, 

My name is Sam. I am from India. I am joining in an American multinational as a Graduate Sales Engineer. I have completed my graduation from UAE itself. So, I have a Driving Licence and know U.A.E. quite well. 

I am looking for an apartment in close vicinity from Satwa area as my office is located there. I am 22, and single, therefore at the moment looking for a cheap Studio/1Br. My Budget is 20-30k. 

(I Don't want to cook, will always eat out. I've lived in Sharjah, Qusais, Nahda, Academic City & IC in my 4 yr tenure in Dubai. Trust me, i dont want to go back in any of them. Living alone, they turn out to be quite depressing after some time) 

I would also prefer to get an apartment on a monthly basis as I may have to live abroad for an extensive period as a part of my Graduate training. If I am not able to find one like the mentioned, I'll go for an yearly contract.

Any suggestions? 

I would also welcome the opportunity to get to know you people and would love to socialize with anyone within my age band(20-30). Nationality or race no bar. I'd love to make friends and meetup regularly.

So here goes my agenda for next few yrs in UAE : - 

1. Get an apartment in a decent locality, thereby reducing my expenses & travel time both at the same time and use them elsewhere fruitfully. 

2. Socialize; make friends for life and get to know different cultures and traditions and network amazingly well. 

3. Set a challenging path for career progression and achieve the same. 

PS : I love dancing, but I dont drink. So if anyone is interested in involving me along their clubbing group and don't mind my 'not drinking', Awesome, I am in. PM me. Trust me I don't need to drink to dance, I do it amazingly well already  


So, get in touch soon  
Despicable Sam ( Trying my best to turn it other way round )


----------



## othygooner

RoxiRocks said:


> There is a fair distance between Bur Dubai/Karama and Dubai Media City. It all depends on your budget. live in Bur Dubai/Karama and metro it to/from work.


Thanks Roxi,
Not really looking forward to live near Karama, however, french school for my son is a priority for me, I think the best solution will be to arrange for school transport and may be live in Dubailand or Sports City, I found some nice and affordable flats in Dubailand with pool & gym.
i am also considering Al Barsha but can't find something affordable, my budget is approx 48000 AED per annum for a 2bedroom flat.
regards
OG


----------



## Prodigy

Dubailand is far from Media City and Karama! You might be able to find a two bed flat in JLT, near Media City for 50k. You can have nice walks by the lake with your child in JLT whereas options are limited in Dubailand.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Tecom?


----------



## indoMLA

I don't see anywhere where this is covered (if it is, I am sorry)... but is there a law that states the max/min an owner can charge for security deposit? I was under the impression that the norm is 5% of the annual list price - this is of course for renters. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## waterproof teabag

Just for anyone trying to get their heads around the tower names in Dubai Marina and Downtown Burj Khalifa I have put two 'maps' together (would have saved me a lot of time whilst searching an apartment): 

Pictures by photomarinaanddowntown - Photobucket


----------



## wandabug

Or get Explorer Street Map-it names all the towers.


----------



## wandabug

indoMLA said:


> I don't see anywhere where this is covered (if it is, I am sorry)... but is there a law that states the max/min an owner can charge for security deposit? I was under the impression that the norm is 5% of the annual list price - this is of course for renters. Let me know. Thanks.


The norm is 5% but it is up to the Landlord.


----------



## waterproof teabag

wandabug said:


> Or get Explorer Street Map-it names all the towers.


sigh. Wished I knew that then!


----------



## othygooner

Thanks Guys for your replies.

Prodigy,
Are you sure about the 2 bed at JLT for 50k? can u provide any tip on where to find that?

Jynxgirl,
Would love to live in Tecom but can't find anything cheaper than 65k for a 2 bed, do you may be know an estate agent who can help with that?

Thanks Waterproof for the link, pretty helpful, I've saved it.

regards
OT


----------



## jitla7

is media city close to Dubai Marina? i guess then it would be better to look for apartment, in this area


----------



## riekie

advice for anyone about to rent, please make sure that the agent/landlord who is renting the apartment to you actually has the rights to do so before handing over money !! I have learned the hard way.. grrrr


----------



## Desertrose70

I am have been viewing several 4m type townhouses in the springs, but all of them in such a terrible state and completely filthy. The agent is saying it will be painted and cleaned before moving in, but can I rely on this? Any advice on how to find a 4M in a clean and neat state fit for renting?


----------



## wandabug

Desertrose70 said:


> I am have been viewing several 4m type townhouses in the springs, but all of them in such a terrible state and completely filthy. The agent is saying it will be painted and cleaned before moving in, but can I rely on this? Any advice on how to find a 4M in a clean and neat state fit for renting?


Landlords generally wait until they have a tenant before cleaning and repainting. The thinking behind it is they don't want to clean it and then have multiple agents/prospective tenants walking through it and having to do it again. Most times it will be done. If you are worried tell the agent you will pay the deposit but will give the rent chqs when you are happy it has been decorated. It can be cleaned/decorated in 2 days.:clap2:


----------



## Lili_AL

Hi, I am a bit confused with housing bill, DEWA, water/electricity, chiller... Could please someone help?

I've read about 5% DEWA housing bill. Is it the same as water and electricity? Why is it fixed then? It is not based on real consumption?

CHILLER - I was told that in JBR appartment I am potentially interested in chiller is not free. Is that true? Is Chiller then paid totally separately or it is part of DEWA bill?

The agent that showed me apartment was totally unable to explain all this 

Thanks!!!


----------



## wandabug

Have answered your questions on your other post. Housing Fee is a tax - nothing to do with consumption. It is 5% of your annual rent paid in addition to your electricity and water consumption.


----------



## shedxb

We are just about to move out of Dubai Marina and have enjoyed 3 years here.

Our apartment is 125k and has free A/C and 2 car parking spots in underground car park.
Also, major point,, we pay Monthly! yes 12 cheques a year!
The landlord agreed to it in 2009 but I'm not sure he would want to do it again.

We've watched the development coming to life since 2009 and every single visitor loves the location, the view and the HuGe balcony.
The 'Walk' is half a minute walk away and there is always something going on up there, but where we are,, right on the end,, the last building called Dorra Bay,, has the best of both worlds.
We can sit and watch the yachts go by, or the rowers, kayakers, crazy joggers!, jetskiers, dogwalkers and pushchair pushing strollers.. And then, on the other side of the building is the vibrancy of The Walk.
I can watch TV and see a bit of the sea and all of the waterway at the same time or just watch the marina waterway, all from the lounge and both bedrooms.

Why are we moving!?!? 

I want a garden! and after 3 years we want a 'home' like a 'house'.
Some of you will know what I mean :O)
So we are moving into a villa.

The negative decider for us though was the traffic at peak times when my husband comes home from Abu Dhabi. Sometimes the traffic jam under the bridge adds 10 minutes sitting time on to his journey. The RTA could solve this problem by simply leaving the lights on green for 10/15 seconds longer at these hours..... but that would be too simple, I think!

Dorra Bay is not the most opulent tower I've seen at this end,, but it is by far the best location both for view and for the sun. In the Winter the sun is facing our balcony all day long and in the Summer when it moves up we are in shade on the balcony,, which is Perfect.
I know that some other towers are cheaper as well. There are apartments in Opal Tower that are very impressive with a fantastic view and easy access off the SZR,, but,,, they hardly ever (if at all) get sun on the front ones facing the marina because it has it's back to the sun,, whereas we are facing the sun.. However, the tower itself is very very nice. (Only 1 car spot though).

I would not say that Cayan are the best developers from personal experience,, but this building has just had a new Facilities Management Team, and things are getting done quicker. So maybe Cayan were not to blame for the last FMteam's inefficiency on certain points.

I think one of the best things about living in Dubai Marina is that your guests can go 'somewhere' for a stroll and not need you to tag along every single time. You know what it's like ,, 5 days to do - everything you can do in Dubai - that you've done a dozen times )

Am I still typing!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Still playing with all the social media! Twitter makes no sense to me but Facebook does! Check and like this link!

https://www.facebook.com/thepalmj


----------



## shedxb

*Dirty Houses*



Desertrose70 said:


> I am have been viewing several 4m type townhouses in the springs, but all of them in such a terrible state and completely filthy. The agent is saying it will be painted and cleaned before moving in, but can I rely on this? Any advice on how to find a 4M in a clean and neat state fit for renting?


Hello. We have just (over last 3weeks) been through the process of renting a villa someone had moved out of quickly and with no care for the next tenants. We were told verbally and by text (before we handed over cheques)(underlined) that it would be cleaned and repairs done before we moved in, No Problem.
The repairs were stuff like shower-head missing(!), doors not locking properly, a minor water leak in the ceiling, gate door handle broken. There were about 10 all together. Some we could have done ourselves, which we resigned to that we would have to do in the end, and didn't really mind.

Then, after handing over the cheques the agent asked me if I would be cleaning it myself or getting in a service. I reminded him what he'd said and within minutes sent him back the text message that I still had on my phone from him.
This did not move him and we were at stalemate. 
DEWA connected the water and then after another few days the Cleaning-team went to the villa because I had proof (text) of what we were told.

Their tools-of-the-trade were laughable (honestly)! A scraggy mop and a half-dead squeegy thing. However,, they did a fairly reasonable job, I have to admit. The standard was not perfect and I took yet more photos highlighting after-cleaning work that still needed doing. I did this for the landlord to see that we did not do this. 
During the process I took hundreds (exaggerating) of photos and for these in particular I compiled an album with Windows Live and sent the agents a link to view. I also asked them to show the landlord.
The agents must've thought that I would give up and move in without repairs being done..... But Hell, No 
I waited and kept sending text's and emails about the repairs,, (they were ignoring my calls by now) all the time building up my 'case' if I took it to the Rent Committee or RERA.

In the end, a few days ago, I told them my husband had an appointment with top lawyers in Dubai to get this sorted out, and that I wouldn't be communicating with them any more because a representative from the Law Firm would be.

I would time the response to 3 hours :clap2:

All of a sudden the agents boss had taken over and things were moving along dramatically.
He told me that the Maintenance Team would be in the villa for 7:30 the next morning!

I asked him 'Should I tell my husband to cancel his appointment with Lawyer then, and leave it for a few days?'
'Yes,, no need'.,, was the response.

Over the last 2 days the Maintenance team (from Nakheel) have done a really wonderful job of the repairs and even painted the villa throughout inside. They were a good team and cleaned up after themselves as well.
The agent boss tells me that it was the landlord (Devil's advocate) not wanting to pay out 4k. but we shall be spending much more than that landscaping the garden!

The villa is almost like new again and the standard is high. We are very happy.
Just my luck that the villa I wanted was probably the only one in Jumeirah Village to have had a previous tenant! 

The Estate agents could have avoided all the aggrevation by doing what they promised in the first place.
It got to the point where it really did spoil the thrill of moving and we considered just giving up and doing the cleaning and repairs ourself. The agents probably thought this would happen ,,, but NO,, Not when they are messing with the Brits! 

The moral of this story?? I don't know,, I'll have to read everything I've written and decide later :clap2:

The agents will get away with what they can and not have a pang of guilt about it. They will NOT lose a winks sleep leaving you to do everything yourself.

My advice to you, Desertrose, is to go to Jumeirah Village instead. Nearly all of the houses are brand new and HuGe. We paid 90k, 3 cheques.
Also,, pay that little bit extra to go with a reputable agency.
Also, take a camera with you, every time.
Also (I'm getting carried away now) when you are emailing or texting agents, ask very basic quick questions to get yes or no answer. AND keep the email or text. Be Very Specific about what you are asking and ask 100 questions if you have to.


----------



## wandabug

In defence of agents ( and I know there will be backlash for this). It is the Landlord who has to pay for cleaning/repairs. Landlords have been known to tell agents a pack of lies as well. I used to be an agent and one of the reasons I gave it up was I was sick of dealing with unscrupulous Landlords and taking the flack off the tenants. There are many good and honest agents but it is difficult when dealing with Landlords who promise everything and deliver nothing. And before you all come back about the commission. The 5% commission goes to the agency not the agent. The agent gets a share of the commission (usually 50%) and works many many hours for no money at all. It is a stressful and often thankless task. I lost count of the times a customer would ask me to pick them up from their hotel on a weekend morning, only to be left waiting for no one to turn up. OR spend a week showing someone all over Dubai for them then to ignore my calls and emails and never hear from them again. Just my 2pennies worth in defence of all the good agents out there!


----------



## shedxb

wandabug said:


> In defence of agents ( and I know there will be backlash for this). It is the Landlord who has to pay for cleaning/repairs. Landlords have been known to tell agents a pack of lies as well. I used to be an agent and one of the reasons I gave it up was I was sick of dealing with unscrupulous Landlords and taking the flack off the tenants. There are many good and honest agents but it is difficult when dealing with Landlords who promise everything and deliver nothing. And before you all come back about the commission. The 5% commission goes to the agency not the agent. The agent gets a share of the commission (usually 50%) and works many many hours for no money at all. It is a stressful and often thankless task. I lost count of the times a customer would ask me to pick them up from their hotel on a weekend morning, only to be left waiting for no one to turn up. OR spend a week showing someone all over Dubai for them then to ignore my calls and emails and never hear from them again. Just my 2pennies worth in defence of all the good agents out there!


BRAVO! Well defended :clap2:
There just HAS to be good agents out there, somewhere! 
I think I could do a better job but after reading your post maybe I would get disillusioned as well.
There has to be a solution. I think paying someone to find properties for you and find out all the facts before you view would be a good idea. At least some financial reward and commitment would be upfront, by both parties.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Feel free to pay me in advance!


----------



## shedxb

Bigjimbo said:


> Feel free to pay me in advance!


We've got a place now


----------



## Concepi

a quick word of advice from a newbee to Dubai: If you consider the Palm as your new residence you gotta go with James from ERE (bigjimbo)! 
My wife has spend endless hours with (partially) useless agents and seen abt 40 apartments/villas.
When we extended our search to the palm we contacted James through this forum. Not only did he find our dream apartment, he also went the extra mile of dealing with and supervising the landlord's initial crappy renovation job when we were abt to move in. All that after we had long signed all papers/checks.
He was also available when we called him in the wee-hours from the DEWA office when we had to pay the previous tenant's final bill just to get our electricity/water up and running. Meantime we also go that money back. He dealt with the landlord for us perfectly and got all our extras negotiated into the contract.
In a nutshell, if you look on the Palm, James is one great agent to work with!


----------



## Desertrose70

This tread: ultimate guide to renting an apartment in Dubai. Is there a similar one for " ultimate guide to buy an apartment in Dubai"?
Looked around on the forum but could not find it.


----------



## Devyanisingh81

Thanks for this wonderful thread, great info. 

I will be shifting to Dubai from India, single. The office is in the Dubai Sports City. 

Could you suggest which areas I should look at for accommodation ? I would be looking at 1BHK where some facilities such as malls, Grocery etc are close-by so that I have things to do on weekends. Also, i would prefer that it is not a long commute to office. I would most probably be commuting by taxi for the first few months (I dont have much idea of taxi fares though)


----------



## Bigjimbo

I think motor city is the place for you...


----------



## Bigjimbo

Hey everyone. Check out the classified section of this forum. I will try to be more active and post the best deals weekly. If there is a demand for toher areas let me know!


----------



## Tricktrack

Bigjimbo said:


> Hey everyone. Check out the classified section of this forum. I will try to be more active and post the best deals weekly. If there is a demand for toher areas let me know!


I was going to pm you if you didn't mind but will check this it first...if I can find the classified section...!


----------



## othygooner

Thanks Bigjimbo,

A friend of mine also recommended Motor City, any idea of a good estate agents I can contact?

will also look at the classifieds.

regards
OG


----------



## Bigjimbo

No sorry I don't know anyone in that area...


----------



## Marthabelle

*Lakes? Springs? Greens? Other?*

Hi there,
We will be arriving in Dubai in three months and are working out where would be good for us. Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.

Early 30s couple (UK/NZ/US backgrounds)
No children
2 v large dogs (need garden)
Husband working in Internet City
Budget up to 135k
2bed + Study minimum

We would like to be away from construction sites (as much for the dogs as us), to be somewhere green with a community feel...I imagine we are looking for what most expats are - a place to be comfortable, settle in and make friends! We both like to bike, take the dogs out (where people won't run scared!) etc. 
We did a long weekend in Dubai and so far the springs, lakes & greens seem about right, with the Lakes a preference but at the top end of the budget. (in fairness we only saw Springs houses right on the road, hmmm and only outside of the greens so may not be best for dogs).

Regardless, any words on how you find these locations would be greatly appreciated

Also, Is there much negotiation on rates or is somewhere like Dubizzle fairly accurate?

Thank you kindly & have a good week!

M


----------



## AmericanBedou

Hello all -

I've read this entire thread and have been lurking this forum for a while now. I do have a question that was slightly touched upon before but that was a while back so I was hoping to get an updated answer. First here's some info on me -

Arab-American, single female, 25 years old
Work in PR/Social Media
Potentially moving to Dubai (final stages of interviewing)
Personal rental budget - about $4000 AED a month

Although I could potentially go higher in my budget I really don't want to. I want to take advantage of the tax-free living and save some money (or blow it on all traveling). Also I've seen a lot of studios/1 bedrooms in the Marina area that fit that budget range (please correct me if I'm wrong).

My question is regarding checks for rents. I've been researching cost of apartments and most of the apartments I've found request 1-4 checks for the yearly rent. I wish I had $48k AED in my bank account but I don't. Are landlords more willing to accept 12 checks now? If not how do people come up with the cash to pay these large sums? I was told by my recruiter that my rental allowance is paid out each month and not in one large sum. Is that incorrect or is that something I should try to negotiate? I've also heard about rental loans from the banks. Does anyone know more information on that?


----------



## Bigjimbo

AmericanBedou said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I've read this entire thread and have been lurking this forum for a while now. I do have a question that was slightly touched upon before but that was a while back so I was hoping to get an updated answer. First here's some info on me -
> 
> Arab-American, single female, 25 years old
> Work in PR/Social Media
> Potentially moving to Dubai (final stages of interviewing)
> Personal rental budget - about $4000 AED a month
> 
> Although I could potentially go higher in my budget I really don't want to. I want to take advantage of the tax-free living and save some money (or blow it on all traveling). Also I've seen a lot of studios/1 bedrooms in the Marina area that fit that budget range (please correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> My question is regarding checks for rents. I've been researching cost of apartments and most of the apartments I've found request 1-4 checks for the yearly rent. I wish I had $48k AED in my bank account but I don't. Are landlords more willing to accept 12 checks now? If not how do people come up with the cash to pay these large sums? I was told by my recruiter that my rental allowance is paid out each month and not in one large sum. Is that incorrect or is that something I should try to negotiate? I've also heard about rental loans from the banks. Does anyone know more information on that?



Rental loans are not particularly prevalent anymore. What 90% of people in your housing budget bracket do is the company will pay it for you and take the monthly allowance from you directly. Worth checking out


----------



## AmericanBedou

Bigjimbo said:


> Rental loans are not particularly prevalent anymore. What 90% of people in your housing budget bracket do is the company will pay it for you and take the monthly allowance from you directly. Worth checking out


Thanks. When we get down to negotiations I'll bring that up.


----------



## Marxx

*Short Term*

Hey guys, this seems an incredible website. Brilliant.

Was wondering if you guys can help me out. I'm sorry if this has been covered already, but reading 27 pages would be a nightmare.

I will be going to Dubai in June for one month and need a place to stay obviously. Hotel would have been the easiest option but they're just too expensive for a months worth of stay, especially the ones I have my eye on. Lol.

So having done some research I quite like the Dubai marina area. I've emailed dozens of agents/listings without one reply. I've found a couple apartments which interested me but obviously no reply means no progress.

I am looking for a studio apartment in a nice area, quite central. My budget is up to 6500 aed for the month. I really need guidance here on who to speak to or where to start. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wandabug

There are plenty of companies that specialise in short term rentals. Google Short Term Rentals Dubai and they will come up. PK Properties is also very good, they have their own website.


----------



## Marxx

wandabug said:


> There are plenty of companies that specialise in short term rentals. Google Short Term Rentals Dubai and they will come up. PK Properties is also very good, they have their own website.


Thank you for your reply.

The thing is, when I find a property that I fancy, I email and they just don't reply. 

That pk property looks great but they don't have many places in the areas I'm looking to rent in my price range.

Is there anyone I can maybe contact who is a sure thing to reply?


----------



## Marxx

Or do you think I should get a hotel for the 1st couple of nights and look for a place when I'm there?


----------



## m1key

Marxx said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> The thing is, when I find a property that I fancy, I email and they just don't reply.
> 
> That pk property looks great but they don't have many places in the areas I'm looking to rent in my price range.
> 
> Is there anyone I can maybe contact who is a sure thing to reply?


A lady at Edwards & Towers called Snezhana has been responsive in the past Just stick an @edwardsandtowers.com after the name to reach her.

Goldenwave Properties did reply with a nothing available after emailing them.

Olive Property Group replied too, but didn't follow up - presumably because he could find nothing to meet requirements.

PK Rentals and Arabian something or other never responded.

Good luck - you might find phoning gets more results!


----------



## Marxx

**

Thanks a lot mate! Will try them out. 

Do you reckon getting a hotel for the first few days and then apartment hunting is a better option than booking in advance from London, not knowing how the place exactly looks?


----------



## rsinner

Marxx said:


> Thanks a lot mate! Will try them out.
> 
> Do you reckon getting a hotel for the first few days and then apartment hunting is a better option than booking in advance from London, not knowing how the place exactly looks?


I would say it is. There are lots of cheap and decent options (like Ibis Al Barsha for less than 300 Dhs; many more in this category) where you can stay for a week or so before you get your bearings.


----------



## KC1

Hi all, 

This is great information that has helped so much! I'm curious if what is posted in here and/or on the Time Out Dubai links are still accurate? I understand the city changes very quickly. 

We are coming tomorrow for our preview trip and to hopefully find a house. This morning I realized that while I thought we were just looking at neighborhoods and areas, my husband was planning to actually secure a place! So now I'm really hoping someone can give me some thoughts on different areas. Here is some info:

~ Our budget is about $140k
~ My husband will be working near Safa Park for half the time and the airport half the time
~ We have a 23 pound dog (so we would prefer a villa, but at least must have a place that is dog-friendly)
~ We are mid-late 30s, and will likely be having kids soon
~ We'd really like to be in an area that has some community to it - other expats seems logical as we are all in the same boat, but any neighborhood where people are friendly and outgoing is fine
There are lots of other things we'd like - short commute (preferably by public transit), walkable area, local shops, an organic market would be ideal, but I know that's getting pretty specific...

Wow...I didn't realize how much we sound like hippies until I wrote it out like that. 

Anyway, from what I can tell from reading the forums, looking at maps, etc., it looks like Jumeirah and Umm Suqeim would fit most of these criteria, but I'm not sure if it has a community feel to it?? I'd also started looking at Mirdif, as it's about equal distance to work & airport. It seems to be more family-oriented with maybe a bit more community, but missing much "local" feeling. Are these about right?

Our relocation consultant suggested Al Barsha and the Greens. Any thoughts on those?  Where do most expats live (American or non-American doesn't matter).

Thanks so much!! Can't wait to be joining you in Dubai soon!


----------



## KC1

One more question....is negotiating rent in these areas still a possibility? I've been looking at places up to 150k hoping to be able to negotiate down to 140 with one check. Realistic?
Thanks!


----------



## another_joe

*Looking for input on Downtown Dubai*

Hi all,

been a lurker for awhile and have enjoyed this helpful community quite a lot. Now I'm finally about to relocate to Dubai (again, already spent some 6 months here about two years ago) and I would love any help and details on my thoughts on housing. This will be quite the long post so I understand if you don't want to regard all of it, but any and all input is greatly appreciated. I am 25 and single (thus will be living alone).

I'm relocating late summer to Dubai. I will be working in DIFC and I am looking to rent an apartment in Downtown Dubai.

My situation

Rental budget: Above 80 000 AED / yearly (but would not be sad to spend 60k-75k as money not spent on rent is mine to keep)

What I need:

*1 BR Apt. * - This size should be within budget, but I might consider large studio if you can convince me, but I prefer separate bedroom
*Ample supply of taxis very close by* - No waiting 10-15 min to hail a cab. I'm in a hurry in the morning and I sweat
*In Downtown Dubai area* - I'll work in DIFC, but I work long hours and want to get out of there have a proper change of environment every night
 *Not next to building site* - this is of course nearly impossible to know, but if I'm disturbed by a 24hr building site trying to get some sleep, I'll be an unhappy person  So what you know, please share regarding this
 *Amenities* - swimming pool, gym (not a deal breaker but they all have gyms so), CLOSE to late night supermarket/convenience store. Large plus if there is "community feel" to the development. No deserted building with building lots in all directions
 *Multiple checks*


Things I would _like_:

*Walking distance to Dubai Mall* - Okay, I know, it's terrible but it's also great, and rather than living very close to the mall but still needing to hail a cab to go there, actual walking distance would be nice


The following developments I have looked at/considered. Only been outside, but am looking to view apartments in the comming days. Please add your thoughts and correct me where I might be mistaken:


Burj Views - Seems to tick all the boxes, with the only exception that there are building lots surrounding it. Can I rent an apartment here withouth ending up here in construction noises 24/7 after a few months? Otherwise it looks good, late night supermarket, walking distance to mall/address etc, busy/lively community. Taxis? Anything else I should think about regarding this one?
Old Town - Great feel to the area, with a real community feel. Expensive though, will be hard to get anything under 80k AED, right? Also heard the apts are dark, b/c small bedroom windows. Otherwise it seems great - close to all things I need (?) and a "cosy" feel to the development. Yansoon and Rehan are closest to the mall/al manzil/address so I think I prefer them. Thoughs?
The Lofts - Just like Burj Views (brand new etc) but further away from everything (except Burj Khalifa), closer to DIFC but small gain in time. No supermarket yet, building sites next to it / across the road. Affordable and busy/lively. What are your experiences?
Burj Residences - Good location, albeit not walking distance to mall / souks (?). Nice view and lively area, but expensive. Probably can't afford a 1BR here.
 Claren Towers - Seems relatively expensive. Didn't get a good (outside) look at them, but I'm thinking not so good location, building sites etc. 


What is your experience of these developments? Are there any other I should consider (based on the list above)? Is there something else I should consider when renting?

Many thanks,

joe


----------



## wandabug

Have you considered The Address Downtown? A Studio would be 80-85k but that is fully furnished and including all bills sono monthly bills. The facilities are amazing, one of the best pools in Dubai, swim up bar. Fantastic Gym which is free for residents and is open 24 hrs. Taxis on your doorstep 24/7. And as close to Dubai Mall and Souk Al Bahar as you can get, about 15 steps into the Mall. The Residences have a separate entrance to the Hotel so you don't feel like you are in a hotel but you have all the benefits of a 5* Hotel.


----------



## another_joe

wandabug said:


> Have you considered The Address Downtown? A Studio would be 80-85k but that is fully furnished and including all bills sono monthly bills. The facilities are amazing, one of the best pools in Dubai, swim up bar. Fantastic Gym which is free for residents and is open 24 hrs. Taxis on your doorstep 24/7. And as close to Dubai Mall and Souk Al Bahar as you can get, about 15 steps into the Mall. The Residences have a separate entrance to the Hotel so you don't feel like you are in a hotel but you have all the benefits of a 5* Hotel.


Hi,

The Address Downtown would probably be an incredible place to live, but my understanding of it is that it is out of range for my budget. But interesting as you say that it would be without additional monthly bills. My preferences though, I'm thinking, would to rather have a 1 BR for less than what the Address would cost me, or a studio for _a lot less[/] (as the rent is not an allowance, but rather an advance for me). I have also considered the Address Dubai Mall, but my understanding was that it would set me back over 80k AED per year, so that the Address Downtown would be even more expensive. Thanks for the input though, I'll definately check it out. Also, thanks for the insights regarding the Residences. It sounds nice to have a 5-star hotel as your neighbour, although I might end up spending ridiculous amounts whenever I'd want a coffee or something like that _


----------



## ziokendo

Hi Guys, does someone knows rather well the JLT zone ?

I am shopping around and I have seen massive difference in the quality of the towers, ie, on the same square above the JLT metro stop for example you have Indigo which is very refined and well mantained, probably the best I have seen there in JLT, then Lake City which is utter crap, then Lake Terrace which I didn't see but being by Damac I imagine it at least decent.

On the other side, Silverene is good (but expensive!), what else could I check ?

Yet I can't believe how a tower can become so dilapidated and run-down in just 2-3 years, that's crazy. I don't think people like to destroy the buildings they live in, so the only explanation would be the finishing was really glued with the spit to the walls in some towers.

If someone has gone around viewing towers in the lower end of Marina/JLT and wants to share some advice on the decent ones, it will save me a lot of time dodging the squallid ones.

Especially because on the lower side of the market (around 60/year) this multiple agent rule is a nightmare, often they will show you a house which has been already rented or anyway when the owner has already gave word to another prospective tenant, and you realize only when you have decide to close the deal: it's a huge waste of time shopping for an house. Maybe on the high end is better since decent houses don't go that fast.

I would gladly pay someone to do this for me ... what ? This is what the agent is supposed to do ? hahaha, not in Dubai.


----------



## Marxx

*Jlt*



ziokendo said:


> Hi Guys, does someone knows rather well the JLT zone ?
> 
> I am shopping around and I have seen massive difference in the quality of the towers, ie, on the same square above the JLT metro stop for example you have Indigo which is very refined and well mantained, probably the best I have seen there in JLT, then Lake City which is utter crap, then Lake Terrace which I didn't see but being by Damac I imagine it at least decent.
> 
> On the other side, Silverene is good (but expensive!), what else could I check ?
> 
> Yet I can't believe how a tower can become so dilapidated and run-down in just 2-3 years, that's crazy. I don't think people like to destroy the buildings they live in, so the only explanation would be the finishing was really glued with the spit to the walls in some towers.
> 
> If someone has gone around viewing towers in the lower end of Marina/JLT and wants to share some advice on the decent ones, it will save me a lot of time dodging the squallid ones.
> 
> Especially because on the lower side of the market (around 60/year) this multiple agent rule is a nightmare, often they will show you a house which has been already rented or anyway when the owner has already gave word to another prospective tenant, and you realize only when you have decide to close the deal: it's a huge waste of time shopping for an house. Maybe on the high end is better since decent houses don't go that fast.
> 
> I would gladly pay someone to do this for me ... what ? This is what the agent is supposed to do ? hahaha, not in Dubai.


I'd like to know the same thing. I just booked to stay in the Dubai Arch Tower. I'm hoping I don't regret it.

Silverene does look good though


----------



## ziokendo

Marxx said:


> I'd like to know the same thing. I just booked to stay in the Dubai Arch Tower. I'm hoping I don't regret it.
> 
> Silverene does look good though


Silverene has impressive finishing and is a bearable walk to the metro also in the summer, also on the doorstep of Marina Mall, so seems a good choice to me.

Unfortunately at the same price of 1BR elsewhere you can only rent a studio there, and the agent seemed also quite stiff, I wouldn't enjoy giving him my money, but at least they seem to have the building as exclusive agent (don't see it advertised by others anywhere), which would mean a waste of money rather than a waste of time, which at this point is becoming preferable.

But I still would like to check some alternative before going to them.

Arch I didn't see yet, so I can't help you.


----------



## TallyHo

You are agonising too much over this.

A comfortable 1-bedroom flat in the Burj Views or Burj Lofts can be had for around 70,000 AED.

The Burj views are walkable to the Dubai Mall and the supermarkets on the ground floor level of the mall, which includes Waitroses and the Organics Market.

Old Town has a small Spinneys which is also within reasonable walk to the Views.



another_joe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> been a lurker for awhile and have enjoyed this helpful community quite a lot. Now I'm finally about to relocate to Dubai (again, already spent some 6 months here about two years ago) and I would love any help and details on my thoughts on housing. This will be quite the long post so I understand if you don't want to regard all of it, but any and all input is greatly appreciated. I am 25 and single (thus will be living alone).
> 
> I'm relocating late summer to Dubai. I will be working in DIFC and I am looking to rent an apartment in Downtown Dubai.
> 
> My situation
> 
> Rental budget: Above 80 000 AED / yearly (but would not be sad to spend 60k-75k as money not spent on rent is mine to keep)
> 
> What I need:
> 
> *1 BR Apt. * - This size should be within budget, but I might consider large studio if you can convince me, but I prefer separate bedroom
> *Ample supply of taxis very close by* - No waiting 10-15 min to hail a cab. I'm in a hurry in the morning and I sweat
> *In Downtown Dubai area* - I'll work in DIFC, but I work long hours and want to get out of there have a proper change of environment every night
> *Not next to building site* - this is of course nearly impossible to know, but if I'm disturbed by a 24hr building site trying to get some sleep, I'll be an unhappy person  So what you know, please share regarding this
> *Amenities* - swimming pool, gym (not a deal breaker but they all have gyms so), CLOSE to late night supermarket/convenience store. Large plus if there is "community feel" to the development. No deserted building with building lots in all directions
> *Multiple checks*
> 
> 
> Things I would _like_:
> 
> *Walking distance to Dubai Mall* - Okay, I know, it's terrible but it's also great, and rather than living very close to the mall but still needing to hail a cab to go there, actual walking distance would be nice
> 
> 
> The following developments I have looked at/considered. Only been outside, but am looking to view apartments in the comming days. Please add your thoughts and correct me where I might be mistaken:
> 
> 
> Burj Views - Seems to tick all the boxes, with the only exception that there are building lots surrounding it. Can I rent an apartment here withouth ending up here in construction noises 24/7 after a few months? Otherwise it looks good, late night supermarket, walking distance to mall/address etc, busy/lively community. Taxis? Anything else I should think about regarding this one?
> Old Town - Great feel to the area, with a real community feel. Expensive though, will be hard to get anything under 80k AED, right? Also heard the apts are dark, b/c small bedroom windows. Otherwise it seems great - close to all things I need (?) and a "cosy" feel to the development. Yansoon and Rehan are closest to the mall/al manzil/address so I think I prefer them. Thoughs?
> The Lofts - Just like Burj Views (brand new etc) but further away from everything (except Burj Khalifa), closer to DIFC but small gain in time. No supermarket yet, building sites next to it / across the road. Affordable and busy/lively. What are your experiences?
> Burj Residences - Good location, albeit not walking distance to mall / souks (?). Nice view and lively area, but expensive. Probably can't afford a 1BR here.
> Claren Towers - Seems relatively expensive. Didn't get a good (outside) look at them, but I'm thinking not so good location, building sites etc.
> 
> 
> What is your experience of these developments? Are there any other I should consider (based on the list above)? Is there something else I should consider when renting?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> joe


----------



## another_joe

TallyHo said:


> You are agonising too much over this.
> 
> A comfortable 1-bedroom flat in the Burj Views or Burj Lofts can be had for around 70,000 AED.
> 
> The Burj views are walkable to the Dubai Mall and the supermarkets on the ground floor level of the mall, which includes Waitroses and the Organics Market.
> 
> Old Town has a small Spinneys which is also within reasonable walk to the Views.


Haha, I do believe you are correct in that I might be agonising too much. But I'll be working 80-90hrs per week once my employment starts so I'll have zero time and energy to figure out things if I end up in an apartment that is not right, and I'll be spending more money on renting this apartment than on anything I've ever done before. Thanks for your pointers though, I've had some more time to look at the different developments and I think it will probably be Burj Views for me eventually


----------



## borouge2011

Hi Forumer, 

What is the rental for 3 bedroom apt in Dubai?? I have 4 kids and planning to move to Dubai in July... My office is located at Dubai International Financial Center. Looking forward to hear from you.... My budget is AED 10,000.00/mth ...


----------



## m1key

borouge2011 said:


> Hi Forumer,
> 
> What is the rental for 3 bedroom apt in Dubai?? I have 4 kids and planning to move to Dubai in July... My office is located at Dubai International Financial Center. Looking forward to hear from you.... My budget is AED 10,000.00/mth ...


For that budget you can get something in Executive Towers, Business Bay. Checkout Dubizzle for a good overview of prices in different areas...


----------



## Mabryhouse

*Family and Pets*

My husband is considering taking a job in Dubai. We are in the negotiation process but we need more information in order to negotiate the rental stipend. He will be working in the Jabel Ali Freezone and I will be home. We have two boys, 13 & 14 and 2 LARGE dogs. Where is a good place to live (westerner), are pets accepted, we would like at least a 3 bedroom, 2 bath, what rental reasonable rental amount should we ask for? I see a ton of information for singles but not much about family life. Please help as we need to make our wishes known soon. Thank you.

Kim


----------



## Bigjimbo

Mabryhouse said:


> My husband is considering taking a job in Dubai. We are in the negotiation process but we need more information in order to negotiate the rental stipend. He will be working in the Jabel Ali Freezone and I will be home. We have two boys, 13 & 14 and 2 LARGE dogs. Where is a good place to live (westerner), are pets accepted, we would like at least a 3 bedroom, 2 bath, what rental reasonable rental amount should we ask for? I see a ton of information for singles but not much about family life. Please help as we need to make our wishes known soon. Thank you.
> 
> Kim


Very much depends on the budget you have. Any ideas?


----------



## Bake

Ladies n Gents,

I've finally done it! Received word on Friday morning that I will be transferring to Dubai in June.

That said I need help finding the right place to live. I want to live with other expats from Britain or Europe or the USA. I also want an area that is new and not falling apart already. My preference is a villa rather than a tower but I'm happy to move into a duplex or loft style apartment / townhouse in a tower.

I need a 2 bed with maid room or a 1 bed with maid room. I'm looking to pay up to 130k but would prefer to pay less obviously. If I can get a villa with more bedrooms for this price then that would be great too.

Any ideas on areas would be good. My office will be in the Oasis Centre on Sheikh Zayed Road but I'm not sure what the area is called. Is it easy to get to? Can anyone help with ideas of places to live that won't be a nightmare commute?

I have been looking at Jumeirah village on the net as well at the marina, the palm area and Jumeirah beach residences. I have never been to Dubai and I am taking a huge leap of faith for what I hope will be an amazing life.

Help?!

Thanks...


----------



## Bigjimbo

Palm is good as always!


----------



## ziokendo

*parking slots*

Dear expert of deeds and transactions: let's say that the title deed of the house I have just rented has on it the number of parking slot allotted to the flat, how big are the chances that the number stated is wrong and usually who do you contact to be 100% sure of the parking allotted to a specific flat, the security guard ? It's in the greens.

I need to know before going beserk and kill someone that keeps parking in my spot his rental car.


----------



## wandabug

If it is on the deeds - it belongs to that apartment. Security will also have the list. Put a note on the car taking your space, he may not be aware they are allocated.


----------



## ziokendo

wandabug said:


> If it is on the deeds - it belongs to that apartment. Security will also have the list. Put a note on the car taking your space, he may not be aware they are allocated.


Yes of course I did that  and will check with the guard thanks for the tip.

Wanted just to make sure the number on these documents is realiable and not random, before waiting someone at his car to explain the situation, and then realize I was the one wrong


----------



## Mabryhouse

Bigjimbo said:


> Very much depends on the budget you have. Any ideas?


We are hoping to keep it under 200,000 AED, but we haven't got an offer yet.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Mabryhouse said:


> We are hoping to keep it under 200,000 AED, but we haven't got an offer yet.


That will get you a really nice villa in al barsha, Umm Sequiem or Jumeirah.


----------



## rsinner

ziokendo said:


> Yes of course I did that  and will check with the guard thanks for the tip.
> 
> Wanted just to make sure the number on these documents is realiable and not random, before waiting someone at his car to explain the situation, and then realize I was the one wrong


Also, a faster way for the guy to grasp your explanation would be to block his exit from the parking space, if possible. Also, you are well within your rights to call the police. Just saying (and also that is what the Emaar posters in the parking lots say)
The security guys cannot really do much except requesting the person.


----------



## ziokendo

rsinner said:


> Also, you are well within your rights to call the police. Just saying (and also that is what the Emaar posters in the parking lots say).


Indeed, I have noticed those, but before resorting to such a measure, would like to: a) make sure it's mine place b) avoid it's just a misunderstanding since the house has been recently bought by the owner and has probably been vacant for a while before me moving in next week.


----------



## Mabryhouse

Bigjimbo said:


> That will get you a really nice villa in al barsha, Umm Sequiem or Jumeirah.


One more question, we have a Rottweiler puppy. I know they are restricted to only Villas. When I research places in Dubizzle, sometimes High rises show up. I am guessing someone checked "Villa" instead of "Apartmen,' but I wanted to make sure. A "villa" will never been in a high rise, correct? I don't want to get there and have an issue with the puppy. Thank you for the help. 

Kim

PS, I looked at the Palm, but couldn't find a Villa


----------



## Desertrose70

Any advice how to renew the tenancy contract when the landlord is living outside U.A.E?
Or how to get the security deposit back in such case?
Renting from a landlord who is living outside U.A.E makes it complicated for a tenant.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Desertrose70 said:


> Any advice how to renew the tenancy contract when the landlord is living outside U.A.E?
> Or how to get the security deposit back in such case?
> Renting from a landlord who is living outside U.A.E makes it complicated for a tenant.


Depends if you are in direct contact with the Landlord or not? If not then yeah your gonna be snookered. Presumably the LL will have someone local who looks after his properties? Refuse to move out until you have the refund...


----------



## ziokendo

*Dewa for Emaar ?*

Hello,

are you aware of some new regulation that in order to connect DEWA to an Emaar development as a tenant you need to collect *owner *signature on the application form ?


----------



## Desertrose70

ziokendo said:


> Hello,
> 
> are you aware of some new regulation that in order to connect DEWA to an Emaar development as a tenant you need to collect *owner *signature on the application form ?


I have connected DEWA to an Emaar apartment 3 weeks ago and no signature of owner on DEWA application form was required. Besides your own ID and visa page copy you will have to bring a signed tenancy contract, passport copy owner, title deed or agreement of sales provided by owner.


----------



## taylor4friends

Hello Guys! I have been lurking and researching on this forum for months since last year. I have been to Dubai but when I was 14 which is a long time ago. I am currently working as a secretary for 4 years and I am about to finish my bachelors in business administration. I am about to have a phone interview on Thursday and I am unsure how much money I should be negotiating for regarding salary, relocation assistance, transportation, and most of all HOUSING. I know my salary needs to be over 10000 no questions asked. Secretary salary in Dubai seems to be all over the place. On Bayt they said executive assistant average income per month is 12762 AED, personal assistant is 11281 AED while secretary is 6843 AED. It seems like according to this forum 13000 aed will not be enough even with housing accommodations. I know people said add 1/3 to what you make which is $40000 USD before taxes but with 1/3 added I have over $53000 which will be about 200000 AED per year and a little over 16500 but apparently that will not enough from what I read on this forum. I am 21 years old single female and would like to live in the Marina, The Palm, Jumeirah, or any other area that good for young professionals. I don’t want to make unrealistic requests but I also don’t want to end but in a situation I am stuck in.

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo

Desertrose70 said:


> I have connected DEWA to an Emaar apartment 3 weeks ago and no signature of owner on DEWA application form was required. Besides your own ID and visa page copy you will have to bring a signed tenancy contract, passport copy owner, title deed or agreement of sales provided by owner.


This is a fact. If the owner is not registered to the property (some of the apartments are still registered to the developer or previous owner) then the owner does have to sign a form as a new landlord or they won't connect.

James


----------



## ziokendo

Bigjimbo said:


> This is a fact. If the owner is not registered to the property (some of the apartments are still registered to the developer or previous owner) then the owner does have to sign a form as a new landlord or they won't connect.
> 
> James


I suppose this is the case then, don't know the details because I have paid someone to do this on my behalf, let's hope it won't take ages -_-'

thanks both of you for your feedback btw


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Don't know if I'm allowed to post links yet, but here are pictures from my apartment hunting in the Marina.

The Torch
Al Sahab
Botanical

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3700002299886.169682.1270278031&type=1&l=a7caaeaa57

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3699945418464.169679.1270278031&type=1&l=e318bcea6d

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3692606434994.169538.1270278031&type=1&l=0681497166

You don't have to be on Facebook to view.


----------



## ahashan21

Hello,
already got that property rent in Dubai is high, expensive for me.
anyway, I'm coming to Dubai next month to join Emirates Airlines in a lower post.
They offered me 2345 dhs as for utility allowance or to take a studio apartment as company accomodation (don't know much about the accomodation though).
I planned to come myself for now and will bring my wife to me few months later. so, decided to take Utility Allowance instead of company accomodation.
But now after searching a few apartments on net, I'm now afraid.
Now I may share with my friends. But, I want an apartment with max 1 bedroom when she will come. if not found, studio will do. But not interested to spend over 30000/yr for housing including bills, better if get lower, but thinking impossible.
My choice is to live close to Dubai Inl't Airport, so better the location is Al Twar 3, Al Qusais 3, Mirdiff respectively.
I want greeny, silent environment.
What do you suggest me, now ?
taking company accomodation may be still an option...
an addition...
I don't prefer multi-storied apartments, specially over 4-5 floor


----------



## natalka87

Hi I'm really sorry if I'm being thick...but I can't seem to find a mention of Dubai Land?? Can anyone enlighten me on this part of town...?! Thankyou


----------



## chouquette

*how any cheques*

Hi all,

I have been visiting apartments in JLT and found sthg nice for 60K dirhams. however they're asking t pay in 1 cheque, as are all the other apartments I visited so far (with a relocation company).
However my colleagues telle me that no one pays in 1 cheque anymore, so I don't know what to think at this point.
when I asked the relocation company, they told me that everyone requests 1 cheque and only government -owned properties allow payments in 4 cheques.

Can you share your knowledge on this point, as paying upfront 60K dhs + deposit and real estate fee (an additional 6 K dhs) seems a bit difficult, especially as I'm newly arrived in Dubai.

No need to ask the company to give the housing allowance upfront, I've already asked and they won't do it.

thanks for any advice you may give on this.


----------



## wandabug

It is up to the Landlord whether he wants 1 or 12 cheques. Most landlords are happy with 2-4 cheques. You can usually negotiate a good discount for 1 cheque. When you find an apartment you like put an offer in for the number of cheques you can pay. If the Landlord doesn't accept then move on to the next appt. Agency Fee is normally 5% which would be dhs.3k. Plus a refundable security deposit - normally 5%.
Your relocation agent is talking rubbish.


----------



## blue_moon

I do not have a valid driving licence at the moment, so I can't get a car in Dubai for a few months and I will need to rely on the subway or Taxis. Thus I need to live somewhere where the subway is easily accessible even in summer. 

I looked at the Marina and it looks like (judging from the map) that the subway is quite far from some of the buildings, it could be as far as 1 or 2 km from some buildings.

Where could I live so that I could easily commute with the subway? How long is the train ride from the Marina to Deira? Are the trains packed or is it easily to find a place to sit. Finally, considering I would work in Deira what would be a best place to live in your opinion?

I also wonder if the Subway stations are air-conditioned or only the trains? I will be arriving in the middle of summer and I worry it will be too hot to use the subway or even walk 1km or 500 meters to the subway. I wouldn't like to come sweaty to work everyday.

I could also take a taxi every day from Marina or Downtown, but I worry it will be hard to get a taxi in the morning from Marina/Downtown to Deira. What are the taxi fees from Marina/Downtown to Deira?

Thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## ziokendo

blue_moon said:


> I do not have a valid driving licence at the moment, so I can't get a car in Dubai for a few months and I will need to rely on the subway or Taxis. Thus I need to live somewhere where the subway is easily accessible even in summer.


It won't take much time to get a driving license if you know how to drive, I guess it's 14 lessons that you could also do each other day, but I would strongly suggest to get the driving license in Germany if you are still there. Converting would be a piece of cake then.

Anyway even if you want to live just on the metro and taxis you have plenty of choices.



> I looked at the Marina and it looks like (judging from the map) that the subway is quite far from some of the buildings, it could be as far as 1 or 2 km from some buildings.


Correct. You want to live really on the metro.



> Where could I live so that I could easily commute with the subway?


The zone really depends on your budget.

I had a lot of similar questions before leaving, but then I realized I have wasted my time at home before coming, because, the way the estate market it is here, you will just go around for a couple of days yourself seeing houses, you will make a clear idea of what are you like and what you need (for example I found the marina not for me, even if on the paper it seemed the best place), and then after you have cleared your mind and seen what the market offers for the price you are targeting you will just pick up on the spot the next good one you will visit, as they come and go very fast and you will be very sick and tired by then with the stupidity of most agents, landlords, etc.



> How long is the train ride from the Marina to Deira?


Where exactly in Deira ? I work in Burjuman which is on top of "Khalid Bin Al Waleed" metro station, slightly before Deira coming from Marina, and we are talking of 40 minutes metro, which even if fully conditioned (both silver and gold class the trains, and the stations also) is often crowded with people who have a different concept of what is acceptable in terms of personal hygiene.

You can still travel "gold class" for a ridiculous low amount (like 1,50 euros, 8 aed, for marina-deira trip), and it could be easy to find a place to sit in that case (if you hop in at JLT or maybe marina).

Taxi would be easy to find but expensive (not by european standards, but for a daily commute yes, we are talking about 40 aed one way if there is not much traffic).



> Finally, considering I would work in Deira what would be a best place to live in your opinion?


How big do you need the house and what's your budget ?
I have been looking around for the past month (settled last than one week ago) so maybe I can give you some up to date advice.

For me best place would be DIFC anyway, near to Deira, there are some very nice towers on SZR (like Capricorn Tower for example which is near Emirates Tower metro station) and the zone is pretty lively at any hour and has 24/24 services like supermarkets and fast foods, along with some great clubs in DIFC zone. And you are also pretty close to Dubai mall.
You can still go to Marina with 20aed taxi in the weekends, and it's better to have convenience in reaching work that for leisure time... especially if like me you work at least 10 hours a day and you have only the weekends to go around, it's better to live in a quiet place.

I lived on Financial Center metro station at my company accomodation and has been great, unfortunately was out of my budget to stay there when paying out of my pocket, so now I am at the Greens which is a low rise community after the golf courses, before internet city metro station, but not walking distance (1km, which may represent a problem when summer is at full swing, especially if you need to wear a suit).

Also Marina if you like the place (most people from UK and northern europe seem to like it ...) has some good solutions, all the buildings near the Yatch Club (From "The Waves" up to "Silverene" when it comes to maximum acceptable walking distance to JLT metro station), and all the ones on the road side of the marina metro station near the beginning of the Marina Walk.

If you are on a budget also JLT has some building very handy for the metro, I visited several and I reccomend Indigo Tower for example, just on top of JLT station on the other side of SZR.


----------



## Tricktrack

*Payment schedule*

Hi
Just wondered if anyone could advise please? If we are renting a villa from July or August but if we agree things now and the contract is signed now, does anyone know what we would be expected to pay and when please? Just wondering if something will have to be paid now or if it waits until the rental start date?
Thanks in advance!x


----------



## TallyHo

blue_moon said:


> How long is the train ride from the Marina to Deira? Are the trains packed or is it easily to find a place to sit. Finally, considering I would work in Deira what would be a best place to live in your opinion?


The metro ride from the Marina to Deira (say Baniyas Square) will probably be 40minutes not including the walk to/from the metro station to/from your apartment or office. Altogether expect at least a hour's commute if you're within ten minutes walk of a metro station at each end. Taxis will be approximately 30 minutes door to door. 

Taxis are relatively cheap but taking them twice a day does add up. It's up to you to decide if you want to spend the money. Many do. 

If you're working in the Marina you may prefer to live in Downtown around the Dubai Mall or along Sheikh Zayed. Your commute would be cut in half. That said, Downtown is not handy to a metro stop unless you live in the Burj Lofts, or the Executive Towers in Business Bay. 

Few western expats live in Deira.


----------



## wandabug

*villa rental*



Tricktrack said:


> Hi
> Just wondered if anyone could advise please? If we are renting a villa from July or August but if we agree things now and the contract is signed now, does anyone know what we would be expected to pay and when please? Just wondering if something will have to be paid now or if it waits until the rental start date?
> Thanks in advance!x


You cant 'book' a villa in advance, unless you have an arrangement to take over the villa when the current tenants move out. In that instance you would pay the deposit, sign the agreement and hand over post dated cheques for the rent now.Otherwise you sign, pay and the lease starts immediately. Why would a landlord agree to have an empty villa with no income for 3 -4 months?


----------



## Tricktrack

Thanks! Yes it's from the end of the current tenancy.


----------



## TallyHo

Are you saying you have already found a villa to move into in 3-4 months as soon as the current tenant's lease is up?

In that case all you need to do is to sign the rental lease, establishing the date for the start of the lease and hand over the cheques beginning on that date (if you write the cheques now they will be post-dated). No additional costs although I'd personally be very leery of writing postdated cheques for a lease that doesn't begin until August as who knows what could happen between now and then. You could have your job offer rescinded and it's happened to people before. Cheques are not easily cancelled and there's stiff financial penalties for cancelling rental agreement, usually 2 months rent. 

If you haven't found a place yet then the simple reality is that most landlords don't start advertising their properties until it's either empty or very close towards the end of the current tenancy contract. Tenants usually alert their landlords of their intent to move out within 2-3 months of the lease expiration date (which will be written in the contract). Adverts for the property will go up within a few weeks of the tenant's moving out date as most people looking for property will expect to move in very soon.

In the two times I've had to look for property every single villa and apartment I viewed was empty and in both times I must have viewed at least 25 properties. These were mostly properties in prime areas. 

There are scores of property in Dubai. Unless you're looking for something very specific such as a 5-bed villa in the Meadows (rarer then hen's teeth) you will easily find property to suit your need within a few days of searching. 

QUOTE=Tricktrack;770890]Thanks! Yes it's from the end of the current tenancy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

I just wanted to give Bigjimbo a big thank you for helping us find a lovely home here. He was a pleasure to work with, a gentleman for sure. Unlike a lot of other people in his profession, he listens and doesn't deal in any B/S. A good man.


----------



## blue_moon

My budget is between 50k and 70k. I will work near the station Union Square (I guess that is Deira). I was wondering if there are any apartments near that area, but from what I read here there are only very old and dark apartments in Deira?

I will not have a driving licence so I need to rely on the Metro. I figured out that when I work in Union Square then Marina and JLT would not be a good places for me, because it is quite far from the subway or taxi (and I don't like a long commute).

So I think the best place to live for a single person would be near the Dubai Mall around the stations "Business Bay", "Dubai Mall", "Financial Centre", "Emirates Tower", "Al Jaiffiya", "Al Karama", "Khalid Bin Al Wealled" - anything good there?


----------



## ziokendo

blue_moon said:


> So I think the best place to live for a single person would be near the Dubai Mall around the stations "Business Bay", "Dubai Mall", "Financial Centre", "Emirates Tower", "Al Jaiffiya", "Al Karama", "Khalid Bin Al Wealled" - anything good there?


Behind Khalid Bin Al Waleed (Burjuman mall), there are very nice and well mantained apt within your budget, and the zone is served well by taxis, metro and bus and neighbourhood shops.
The zone is mostly inhabited by friendly indians/arab white collar expats families, not by many westerners tough. Don't know what kind of neighbours you are after.

I would avoid Karama, and al Al Jaffilya there is some good place but far from the metro.

There is world trade center then (es. sama tower 1br is 70k and is well finished and mantained still by developer so you don't have to deal with private landlords) which would fit your bill except is a bit desolated in the immediate neighbourhoods, but a walking distance to the metro and very short commute to your job.

Then you have to look at most towers near Financial Center / Emirates Tower metro, have a look and call all the number on the towers, most are expensive or don't have any studio 1br available, only from 2br, so I anticipate a waste of time.

You could find a studio for 65k in liberty house (would be super convenient, supermarket downstairs and 50 steps to DIFC metro and fantastic tower, but they are very difficult to come by), or a studio for 50k in oasis tower (on top of all the perks cafe, super convenient too for difc metro), a bit run down but value for money.

There are also 2 br for 70k aed in Kawakeb low rise complex of 4 apt buildings which are funny compared to the high rise around cause it's 8 floors tall, but very very well mantained and managed, also in this case you will not deal with the landlord so it's an hassle free experience.

Last in order of distance from your job you have executive tower in Business Bay, another zone desolated as WTC in the immediate neighbourhood, but on the plus side near Dubai Mall, so once you have a car it's quite convenient and central place where you can reach all the parts of Dubai easily. 
If you don't plan to have a car at all it will make no sense though, but it would make little sense to stay in dubai at all without.


----------



## chouquette

wandabug said:


> It is up to the Landlord whether he wants 1 or 12 cheques. Most landlords are happy with 2-4 cheques. You can usually negotiate a good discount for 1 cheque. When you find an apartment you like put an offer in for the number of cheques you can pay. If the Landlord doesn't accept then move on to the next appt. Agency Fee is normally 5% which would be dhs.3k. Plus a refundable security deposit - normally 5%.
> Your relocation agent is talking rubbish.


thanks Wandabug for your response  . Actually I asked for 4 cheques and the landlord agrees but only to raise the rent an additional 5K. 
I don't think that's really fair, so I will keep on looking.

or maybe I will get tired of viewing apartments and will accept anyway :confused2:


----------



## blue_moon

I did some research and I found that the DIFC might be a great place to live for single person as it appears to be walking distance to Dubai Mall (am I right?) and close to the subway. 

Any experience with Index Tower and Park Towers. I understand this would mean paying 10,000 to 20,000 AED extra compared to any other standard location in Dubai. 

However, I found some of the views from Index tower on Burj Khaifa breathtaking... well worth the price of admission.

The liberty house also looks good, but probably lacks in the impressive views on Burj Khaifa. I don't have a wife or kids, so I figured I could spend the extra buck on good view & location.


----------



## ziokendo

blue_moon said:


> I did some research and I found that the DIFC might be a great place to live for single person as it appears to be walking distance to Dubai Mall (am I right?) and close to the subway.


Depends on the tower, index tower is walking distance to dubai mall in the winter, if you don't mind to walk on what basically is a 4 lane in each direction highway (there is a traffic light tough, so you can cross at some point), but not walking distance to the metro.

It would be close the financial centre metro in line of sight (we are talking about 150 metres), but unlike in liberty house, you face on the road back, and since the deep excavation and the building works going on between index tower and libery house in the zone there is no way to cross whatsoever, you need to walk at least 2 km crossing behind the al fattan currency house, and going back to the emirates towers metro then, which is not pratical in the summer. Or maybe do the same walk in the other direction around the dusit thani which would be even worse itinerary to walk.

Sky gardens would be better for that purpose (and cheaper, with furnished studios at less than 70k) altough it's still almost 1km walk to emirates towers station, shortcutting behind the ritz carlton parking.

The same said for index tower accessibility by walkers, goes for the next one, damac park towers.

Whether having a view at burj khalifa or any other tower or highway would be "breath taking" it's a matter of taste indeed, so I don't comment, but as said as a suggestion, since you seem doing exactly what I did before coming (which is understandable for a control freak like me but didn't help), avoid to waste too much time beforehand as a single day strolling around in person will be worth one hundred times more than looking at the map; the map doesn't tell the whole story and hides a lot of significant stuff like construction fields, road convolutions (which is very typical of dubai, don't expect as a pedestrian to be able to walk everywhere like in europe, at a sudden time you will be faced by walls or highway crossings that are no accessible to walking people unless you want to risk your life, etc)

good luck with your new adventure


----------



## Bigjimbo

StewartC said:


> I just wanted to give Bigjimbo a big thank you for helping us find a lovely home here. He was a pleasure to work with, a gentleman for sure. Unlike a lot of other people in his profession, he listens and doesn't deal in any B/S. A good man.


Many thanks Stewart! Pleasure working with/for you...


----------



## woot79

I am moving to Dubai in a few months. The company I will be working for is paying for my housing for the first three months; at that point I will have to decide to stay where I am and have them take the rent directly out of my paycheck or I can find my own place. I have been looking on dubizzle at some places and my budget is 40-50k. My concern or question is the landlords that want the entire years rent in one cheques....I do not have that kind of cash up front....do banks finance your rent? Should I just pay a little extra to split it up into 4 cheques? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bigjimbo

woot79 said:


> I am moving to Dubai in a few months. The company I will be working for is paying for my housing for the first three months; at that point I will have to decide to stay where I am and have them take the rent directly out of my paycheck or I can find my own place. I have been looking on dubizzle at some places and my budget is 40-50k. My concern or question is the landlords that want the entire years rent in one cheques....I do not have that kind of cash up front....do banks finance your rent? Should I just pay a little extra to split it up into 4 cheques? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


For the budget that you are looking to spend I thknk you will find that Landlords are a lot more accepting of the fact that they won't get the rent fully upfront. I would also consider housesharing with that sort of budget.


----------



## woot79

Thanks bigjimbo....if I read it correctly you are a real estate agent? I'll let you know when I'm ready to start looking for a place. I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable having a roommate at first only because of trust issues so more than likely I'll be living by myself for a bit.


----------



## Bigjimbo

woot79 said:


> Thanks bigjimbo....if I read it correctly you are a real estate agent? I'll let you know when I'm ready to start looking for a place. I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable having a roommate at first only because of trust issues so more than likely I'll be living by myself for a bit.


I was thinking more that you should rent a room from someone first, not rent out a separate room. Thats what I would do if i started again from scratch in Dubai.


----------



## NotSure

Great information, how about Al-Quoz?


----------



## Bigjimbo

NotSure said:


> Great information, how about Al-Quoz?


Eh? Al quoz is great if you want to rent a lock up or warehouse....


----------



## nyanda

What about motorcity?


----------



## m1key

Why don't you start with where your work place is and go from there? Also factor in what you will want to do in your time off work and you'll likely find that narrows it down considerably for you...


----------



## nyanda

Ok, so I have a real question. Can someone please answer honestly without referring me to another post, even though I appreciate it. 

Is 92000 AED enough for a housing allowance? I'm single, no kids. I already own a house so I am not too interested in having a lavish place. I just want to live comfortably with no housing issues. I will be working near to Dubai Sports City with a car.


----------



## blue_moon

nyanda said:


> Ok, so I have a real question. Can someone please answer honestly without referring me to another post, even though I appreciate it.
> 
> Is 92000 AED enough for a housing allowance? I'm single, no kids. I already own a house so I am not too interested in having a lavish place. I just want to live comfortably with no housing issues. I will be working near to Dubai Sports City with a car.


It's enough for a single person in my view; you can get anything from a 1 bedroom 1000sqft to 2 bedroom 1500sqft for that. Swimming pool and gym in the building and a good view. You could probably even save some of the money if you get a cheaper place in Marina or further away from the subway.


----------



## FilmKrew

Hello informative friends,
I'll be starting an internship this month at the Business Central Towers (on Sheikh Zayed Road) for approximately 2 months. 

What is your advice for places/areas to stay considering I have to commute to the office daily? I was considering staying at a close by hotel for the first few days to get familiar with the area/transportation etc. before looking for another (more cost efficient) alternative.

Thanks, Francis from Canada


----------



## nyanda

Thank you for the reply blue Moon


----------



## de Mexicaan

Hi all, we are moving to Dubai in August (me, wife and 3yo daughter). We are considering to look for a 3br appt in Marina.
I scanned the topic quickly but i am still wondering about the prices of housing. Are the prices that they show on dubizzle fixed, or can you negotiate? I would expect the latter, but I have no clue on possible discounts. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Bigjimbo

If you read the first page of this thread I think that you'll find the answer. Generally speaking there will be some flexibility but again sometimes not. Depends on the building.


----------



## Abraxas

Hello all,

Any tips on where to live? Main concerns will be commute, availability of things to do nearby (sports, bars, movies, parks, beach, etc), and nearby shopping/grocery.

Mid-twenties, male, and single. Budget per month for housing would ideally be 75K-100K AED. Interested in a 1 bedroom with at least 1.5 bath with a shared gym and pool. I will be working near DXB airport and will not have a car/will be using metro.

Downtown, Business Bay, Marina, and JLT have been suggested.


----------



## Abraxas

Abraxas said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any tips on where to live? Main concerns will be commute, availability of things to do nearby (sports, bars, movies, parks, beach, etc), and nearby shopping/grocery.
> 
> Mid-twenties, male, and single. Budget per month for housing would ideally be 75K-100K AED. Interested in a 1 bedroom with at least 1.5 bath with a shared gym and pool. I will be working near DXB airport and will not have a car/will be using metro.
> 
> Downtown, Business Bay, Marina, and JLT have been suggested.


Edit: Budget per *year* for housing would ideally be 75K-100K AED.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Yeah those areas are probably best. Read the first page for more in depth info.


----------



## McKenzieT

great post, thanks everyone.


----------



## McKenzieT

Does anyone have any experience/info about the Jewels in Marina?


----------



## Bigjimbo

McKenzieT said:


> Does anyone have any experience/info about the Jewels in Marina?


This a great building. Well built, well managed, nice pool. Traffic is the only downer as it can be hard to get to.


----------



## McKenzieT

Bigjimbo said:


> This a great building. Well built, well managed, nice pool. Traffic is the only downer as it can be hard to get to.


Thanks Bigjimbo


----------



## Big Steve

Hello Expats:

My company brought me from Afghanistan to Dubai what a great move! I get a perdiem that barely covers a mid grade hotel. I dont have a resident visa and my company won't guarantee me work for the entire year in Dubai so I don't want to rent a place for a year. Are there any Apartments or efficiancies that rent month to month or am I just stuck with a long term hotel rental? Perhaps I need a new job? LOL

Thanks

Big Steve


----------



## Dubai1970

Hi all,

Relocating to Dubai imminently with my current employer and considering accomodation options. One thing that's struck me from looking at all the photos on Dubizzle etc is how poorly appointed many apartment interiors are. Godawful loos and shabby / tacky kitchens seem to be the order of the day, even in places advertised in the 130-150k range. Is that a common observation/complaint? 

I have seen a couple of properties advertised in the Residences that seem to have good standards of finishing - but they're very much the exception. Do the Residences have a good reputation in this regard? Thanks all.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Which Residences? There are about 15 developments I can think of with that in the name!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Big Steve said:


> Hello Expats:
> 
> My company brought me from Afghanistan to Dubai what a great move! I get a perdiem that barely covers a mid grade hotel. I dont have a resident visa and my company won't guarantee me work for the entire year in Dubai so I don't want to rent a place for a year. Are there any Apartments or efficiancies that rent month to month or am I just stuck with a long term hotel rental? Perhaps I need a new job? LOL
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Big Steve


Yes, there are, I've seen people mention them here a while back. Do a search through this forum.


----------



## Big Steve

*Thanks for quick response*



XDoodlebugger said:


> Yes, there are, I've seen people mention them here a while back. Do a search through this forum.


Thanks for the quick response XDoodlebugger


----------



## Dubai1970

Bigjimbo said:


> Which Residences? There are about 15 developments I can think of with that in the name!


Sorry - i was referring to the development comprising nine towers in the Downtown? (at least, I _think_ I was, better doublecheck.....) :confused2:


----------



## newdxbexpat

i shall be moving to Dubai in July and plan to rent an apartment close to a metro station till I get a driving license.(Too bad that i have to take the test).I was looking at apartments(2BR) in JLT and business bay areas.How is the quality of apartments in JLT(palladium,lake city tower,indigo).
An initial search indicated that these apartments have a central cooling.is this normally a part of the rent or should be paid separately to the utilities company.
any suggestion for alternate locations near metro stations would be appreciated


----------



## Italia06

Hello,

I was advised to rent a studio in Dubai Silicon Oasis, as rent would be around 30,000DHS including utilities. Does anyone know if this is true? No one in the apartment leasing office has replied to my email yet!

Also, is it mainly westerns there? If not, please advise on a place that is and is about 30,000-32,000DHS.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ziokendo

Italia06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was advised to rent a studio in Dubai Silicon Oasis, as rent would be around 30,000DHS including utilities. Does anyone know if this is true? No one in the apartment leasing office has replied to my email yet!
> 
> Also, is it mainly westerns there? If not, please advise on a place that is and is about 30,000-32,000DHS.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Dubai Silicon Oasis can indeed be that cheap, and is a decent place (it depends where you need to commute though) as some big companies (notably Emirates airline) have there their company accomodation, so it's generally decently mantained unlike most other cheap places.

About the neighbours though, be advised that any place that cheap will inevitably attract people in a lower income bracket , which is not the common case for westerners.


----------



## Italia06

ziokendo said:


> Dubai Silicon Oasis can indeed be that cheap, and is a decent place (it depends where you need to commute though) as some big companies (notably Emirates airline) have there their company accomodation, so it's generally decently mantained unlike most other cheap places.
> 
> About the neighbours though, be advised that any place that cheap will inevitably attract people in a lower income bracket , which is not the common case for westerners.



Thank you for your quick reply!

Work will be in Sharja, is that a bad commute from Dubai Silicon Oasis?

Also, what is not considered a low income bracket in Dubai, as far as rent goes? 
And what locations would you suggest for a studio? I would rather pay more on rent and sacrifice the going out to make sure I'm living in a good apartment complex.

Thank you again.


----------



## blue_moon

ziokendo said:


> Dubai Silicon Oasis can indeed be that cheap, and is a decent place (it depends where you need to commute though) as some big companies (notably Emirates airline) have there their company accomodation, so it's generally decently mantained unlike most other cheap places.
> 
> About the neighbours though, *be advised that any place that cheap will inevitably attract people in a lower income bracket , which is not the common case for westerners*.


... such as 19 to 22 year old flight attendants from exotic countries :clap2:

P.S. I heard International City is that cheap too, and also count in the cost of renting or buying a car as all the places are a bit out of the way.


----------



## Bigjimbo

blue_moon said:


> ... such as 19 to 22 year old flight attendants from exotic countries :clap2:
> 
> P.S. I heard International City is that cheap too, and also count in the cost of renting or buying a car as all the places are a bit out of the way.


More like 19 - 22 sub continent bachelors sharing a one bed next door!


----------



## tuljanvali

Hello everybody!
I got a job in Dubai and will be moving to UAE soon. I am looking JLT area, please advise which developments (towers) to look for. I am looking for 1 bedroom apartment. My budget would be around 1200$ per month... I am trying to find something along the metro line, my working place would be Emmar square, but the office will relocate to JLT later this year so I was advised to think in advance and to get my place over there.

Thanks


----------



## blue_moon

Big Steve said:


> Are there any Apartments or efficiancies that rent month to month or am I just stuck with a long term hotel rental? Big Steve


I am also interested in this for a different reason, as don't like to commit to one place for entire year. I prefer to move around every 3 to 6 months enjoying different locations a paying a bit extra. 

I was able to do this in many cities where I lived, by paying maybe 10 to 20% extra. However, from what I've seen in dubbizle or on property the cost of short-term rental in Dubai were incredibly high - as much as double the price relative to renting for 1 year.

So my question is: is it possible to rent the flat for 3 or 6 months instead of 12 months in some developments? Or that would be considered extremely uncommon? The feeling I got from my research is that in Dubai everybody is stuck with 1 year rental.

P.S. If someone can dig out the post where this was discussed in the past, that would be extremely helpful, as I lack the skills yet to dig it out.


----------



## ziokendo

Italia06 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply!
> 
> Work will be in Sharja, is that a bad commute from Dubai Silicon Oasis?


I am not familiar with Sharjah, but some colleagues live there. I guess is not that bad, since you would be going against traffic (most people live in Sharjah and go to work in Dubai each morning, creating traffic in the opposite direction).



> Also, what is not considered a low income bracket in Dubai, as far as rent goes?


I would assume that middle class household are above the 20k aed/month bracket mark in Dubai, so anything above 70k aed / year will give you that kind of neighbours (not necessarily westerners, which are anyway a minority in Dubai, but let's say that you won't find a tribe of 12 blue collar workers sharing a 2bedroom next door).

Low end is anything below 50k, which is dangerously near the treshold were bachelors will find convenient to share rooms, which does not mean necessarily bad, but in Dubai things can change and go bad in very short times for no apparent reason, so myself I would prefer to stay clear of those "potential" situations.

Truth is that at the end of the day, the average tenancy contract in Dubai is just one year, and if you are saving 50%, places like discovery gardens or silicon oasis may be well worth the risk, since you are not committing that much time.

You will realize the place "nature" as soon as you stay one hour in that place, so it will be a no brainer once you are here to choose where you feel confortable. 
And you can't rent a place in advance anyway, as you will need on average one month for the residency to be processed, so don't waste time already looking for an house on the internet, nobody will care about you, they will only the day that you are in a position to actually rent the flat.


----------



## abg

this is great, thanks!


----------



## Italia06

ziokendo said:


> in Dubai things can change and go bad in very short times for no apparent reason


What do you mean? Can you give some examples?



ziokendo said:


> You will realize the place "nature" as soon as you stay one hour in that place, so it will be a no brainer once you are here to choose where you feel confortable.
> And you can't rent a place in advance anyway, as you will need on average one month for the residency to be processed, so don't waste time already looking for an house on the internet, nobody will care about you, they will only the day that you are in a position to actually rent the flat.


Ok this is great to know! Any other pieces of info, in regards to how things work in Dubai, would great greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NotSure

Thanks all


----------



## Dubai1970

Couple of questions regarding accommodation generally in Dubai:

1. Is there a problem with noise? Do the apartment complexes in the more modern developments such as JBR, Dubai Marina, Downtown, generally have good levels of sound insulation? Are people in these areas reasonably considerate as neighbours?

2. Are the rental prices indicated on sites like propertyfinder and dubizzle generally negotiable?

Thanks all.


----------



## WCDMA

After having spent a couple of months in Dubai, im basically baffled by the number residential communities . There's discovery gardens, tecom, nahda, mirdiff, silicon oasis, sports city, motor city .......... to name a few. My budgets around 60K for a 2BR, 1400+ sq. feet in size, thats 20-25 minutes from the DIFC.

I've realised that finding something in that range is almost impossible these days. Discovery Garden's are all out of 2BR's, so's TECOM and AL Barsha. The ones that are available are small. Havent been to any other areas, but I was wondering what other options are available that arent too far from the DIFC ?


----------



## FR-One

wandabug said:


> Have you considered The Address Downtown? A Studio would be 80-85k but that is fully furnished and including all bills sono monthly bills. The facilities are amazing, one of the best pools in Dubai, swim up bar. Fantastic Gym which is free for residents and is open 24 hrs. Taxis on your doorstep 24/7. And as close to Dubai Mall and Souk Al Bahar as you can get, about 15 steps into the Mall. The Residences have a separate entrance to the Hotel so you don't feel like you are in a hotel but you have all the benefits of a 5* Hotel.


Hi Wandabug,

How far off is this from JLT, I mean trafficwise ?

Thanks


----------



## FR-One

Hi All,

First of all.. i


----------



## XDoodlebugger

FR-One said:


> Hi Wandabug,
> 
> How far off is this from JLT, I mean trafficwise ?
> 
> Thanks


Maybe 20-25 minutes? Will depend on how long to get on/off Sheik Zayed.


----------



## FR-One

Hi All,

First of all a big thank you to Bigjimbo for this very helpful topic, and off course to all of you who commented.

I'm a 31 yo single man from Belgium relocating to Dubai in the 4th Q of 2012. Will probably work out of JLT (still looking for offices)

What area would you recommend me ? Knowing I'm extrovert, open-minded, like to go out for a drink, meet new people, like fancy places like Zuma, Nobu, ... but also love having a kebab on a corner snack... Love playing tennis as well !

Dubai Marina? 
JLT? 
JBR? 
The Palm???
Is Medinat Jumeirah an area where you can rent something? (looks really nice)

The concept of THE ADDRESS Downtown, full serviced apartment, furnished, with hotel facilities is what would be my number 1... But it's approx 30 mins driving without traffic, so forget this for now.

My yearly HA would be somewhere around AED 160k ( with stretch if awesome ). All suggestions on where to have a look are welcome.
I'm in Dubai mid June for 1 week!

Thanks a lot,
M


----------



## blue_moon

FR-One said:


> Hi Wandabug,
> 
> How far off is this from JLT, I mean trafficwise ?
> 
> Thanks


The Address, Burj Khalifa, and Dubai Mall are at the exact same location... so it's same distance to JLT traffic-wise.


----------



## Beamrider

Dubai1970 said:


> Couple of questions regarding accommodation generally in Dubai:
> 
> 1. Is there a problem with noise? Do the apartment complexes in the more modern developments such as JBR, Dubai Marina, Downtown, generally have good levels of sound insulation? Are people in these areas reasonably considerate as neighbours?
> 
> 2. Are the rental prices indicated on sites like propertyfinder and dubizzle generally negotiable?
> 
> Thanks all.


Can't answer the first question as I'm in the final stages of getting a flat myself, but yes, more often than not you can negotiate if not the price, at least the number of cheques to pay the rent with.

Hope it helps


----------



## bornrelics

Hi,

Me and my family is moving to Dubai around the 1st or 2nd week of July 2012 and I need to find a apartment 2 to 3 bedroom. My company's office is base around the "Al Shatha Tower".

Could someone please let me know what apartment blocks is a good choice to stay at. 

Thanks


----------



## wandabug

Dubai Marina/ Al Soufha, or The Palm. You need to live close to Al Shatha Tower - it has the worst lifts in Dubai, it'll take you an hour to get out of the place (or hope the office is on a low floor!)


----------



## blue_moon

wandabug said:


> Dubai Marina/ Al Soufha, or The Palm. You need to live close to Al Shatha Tower - it has the worst lifts in Dubai, it'll take you an hour to get out of the place (or hope the office is on a low floor!)


If your office is on a high floor and you like paragliding, you should live at a place where you can easily land.


----------



## bornrelics

blue_moon said:


> If your office is on a high floor and you like paragliding, you should live at a place where you can easily land.


Thanks guys, but i hope there is alot more better things in Dubai that will make up for the bad lifts


----------



## Bigjimbo

FR-One said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all a big thank you to Bigjimbo for this very helpful topic, and off course to all of you who commented.
> 
> I'm a 31 yo single man from Belgium relocating to Dubai in the 4th Q of 2012. Will probably work out of JLT (still looking for offices)
> 
> What area would you recommend me ? Knowing I'm extrovert, open-minded, like to go out for a drink, meet new people, like fancy places like Zuma, Nobu, ... but also love having a kebab on a corner snack... Love playing tennis as well !
> 
> Dubai Marina?
> JLT?
> JBR?
> The Palm???
> Is Medinat Jumeirah an area where you can rent something? (looks really nice)
> 
> The concept of THE ADDRESS Downtown, full serviced apartment, furnished, with hotel facilities is what would be my number 1... But it's approx 30 mins driving without traffic, so forget this for now.
> 
> My yearly HA would be somewhere around AED 160k ( with stretch if awesome ). All suggestions on where to have a look are welcome.
> I'm in Dubai mid June for 1 week!
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> M


Why not the Address in MArina? Across the road from JLT.......


----------



## nekha123

That was really helpful, thanks!


----------



## wandabug

Bigjimbo said:


> Why not the Address in MArina? Across the road from JLT.......


Or The Bonnington in JLT


----------



## FR-One

Hi BigJimbo & Wandabug,

I actually am looking into both. How is the Grosvenor ? 
Any other nice ones?

Thanks,
M


----------



## molhambakir

*Good Questions*

I've lived in JBR and Downtown I don't know about the others. living in JBR or Downtown is very peaceful you can not hear anything outside your home!

I have read a lot of from people before I rent there 

Also people in these areas are separated with like 50 feet in each.

I recommend Google reviews try to find Holidays Shop.

about the prices I think yes its negotiable.

Hope this is a good answers 




Dubai1970 said:


> Couple of questions regarding accommodation generally in Dubai:
> 
> 1. Is there a problem with noise? Do the apartment complexes in the more modern developments such as JBR, Dubai Marina, Downtown, generally have good levels of sound insulation? Are people in these areas reasonably considerate as neighbours?
> 
> 2. Are the rental prices indicated on sites like propertyfinder and dubizzle generally negotiable?
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## blue_moon

molhambakir said:


> I've lived in JBR and Downtown I don't know about the others. living in JBR or Downtown is very peaceful you can not hear anything outside your home!
> 
> I have read a lot of from people before I rent there
> 
> Also people in these areas are separated with like 50 feet in each.
> 
> I recommend Google reviews try to find Holidays Shop.
> 
> about the prices I think yes its negotiable.
> 
> Hope this is a good answers


Okay so the soundproofing is generally good in Dubai? 

Even you are in an apartment facing SZR the windows are good enough to give you a good sleep? Is it double glass windows usually? I have a very light sleep and I don't like the SZR traffic in my dreams  

Does the noise level change with the floor? e.g. Living at floor 40 facing SZR is less noicy then floor 20?


----------



## molhambakir

HEHE to be honest I have no idea about that. but where I lived is the window thick and doubled. and no any sound can be heard once close the door.






blue_moon said:


> Okay so the soundproofing is generally good in Dubai?
> 
> Even you are in an apartment facing SZR the windows are good enough to give you a good sleep? Is it double glass windows usually? I have a very light sleep and I don't like the SZR traffic in my dreams
> 
> Does the noise level change with the floor? e.g. Living at floor 40 facing SZR is less noicy then floor 20?


----------



## Dubai1970

Beamrider said:


> Can't answer the first question as I'm in the final stages of getting a flat myself, but yes, more often than not you can negotiate if not the price, at least the number of cheques to pay the rent with.
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks for your response Beamrider - good luck to you as well finding a good apartment.


----------



## Dubai1970

molhambakir said:


> I've lived in JBR and Downtown I don't know about the others. living in JBR or Downtown is very peaceful you can not hear anything outside your home!
> 
> I have read a lot of from people before I rent there
> 
> Also people in these areas are separated with like 50 feet in each.
> 
> I recommend Google reviews try to find Holidays Shop.
> 
> about the prices I think yes its negotiable.
> 
> Hope this is a good answers


Very useful feedback - many thanks Molhambakir.


----------



## rsinner

blue_moon said:


> Okay so the soundproofing is generally good in Dubai?
> 
> Even you are in an apartment facing SZR the windows are good enough to give you a good sleep? Is it double glass windows usually? I have a very light sleep and I don't like the SZR traffic in my dreams
> 
> Does the noise level change with the floor? e.g. Living at floor 40 facing SZR is less noicy then floor 20?


I used to live in an apartment close to SZR, and I could hear the buzz/hum (not noise) of the traffic even with the windows closed (3rd floor) - very annoying. The quality of the building was not that great,
My office was literally on SZR and even on a high floor (15+) and with closed windows (actually we could not open windows but had floor to ceiling glass) I could hear the buzz of the traffic. This was a very high quality building.

In my current apartment, soundproofing is pretty good, but I am not in a noisy neighborhood in any case.

In short, you never know and you need to look at the apartment yourself


----------



## blue_moon

rsinner said:


> I used to live in an apartment close to SZR, and I could hear the buzz/hum (not noise) of the traffic even with the windows closed (3rd floor) - very annoying. The quality of the building was not that great,
> My office was literally on SZR and even on a high floor (15+) and with closed windows (actually we could not open windows but had floor to ceiling glass) I could hear the buzz of the traffic. This was a very high quality building.
> 
> In my current apartment, soundproofing is pretty good, but I am not in a noisy neighborhood in any case.
> 
> In short, you never know and you need to look at the apartment yourself


You cant really tell how bad the noise is, unless you try to sleep in the apartment. During the day it seems all nice and then in the night when you go to bed you suddenly hear all the little annoying noises around you including car horns, traffic, airplanes, and stuff like that. 

I'm mostly interested in the soundproofing in the DIFC area towers next to SZR (incl. the likes of Park Towers and Index Tower, Liberty house, Limestone, Sama, Capricorn, Park Place) and in Burj Khalifa. 

Are the Burj Khalifa apartments considered quite or noisy?


----------



## Bigjimbo

FR-One said:


> Hi BigJimbo & Wandabug,
> 
> I actually am looking into both. How is the Grosvenor ?
> Any other nice ones?
> 
> Thanks,
> M


I've been there and it is the best. you're looking at 200k for a one bed fo rthe year. I know the guys there so can show you round if you like.


----------



## cupo_mocha

*Found a place!*

Greetings, all.

Reading the forum prior to my move helped be get a better sense of the area, so thanks for that.

I opted for a 2BR furnished place in Silverene, Dubai Marina. The closets are a little small and the space is small compared to other places, but it being new, Carrefour on the ground floor, and steps to the Marina Mall were all too good to pass up. 

I like The Promenade, which had nice facilities, but something had to be #2 on the list. 

Even looked in Downtown Dubai (work in Dubai Media City), but it was just too busy ALL THE TIME. Fun place to visit, but wouldn't want to live there. It's like living on the Vegas strip...no thanks 

Some dumpy apartments and quality in the Marina. I was surprised at that. 

budget was 160KAED/year. 

cheers,
albert


----------



## bonji_nc

hi to all
so helpfull 
thanks for the grate gudince 
keep up the good work guys 

lest keep up dating the apartment rents 

cheers !!!!!


----------



## Dubai1970

cupo_mocha said:


> Greetings, all.
> 
> Reading the forum prior to my move helped be get a better sense of the area, so thanks for that.
> 
> I opted for a 2BR furnished place in Silverene, Dubai Marina. The closets are a little small and the space is small compared to other places, but it being new, Carrefour on the ground floor, and steps to the Marina Mall were all too good to pass up.
> 
> I like The Promenade, which had nice facilities, but something had to be #2 on the list.
> 
> Even looked in Downtown Dubai (work in Dubai Media City), but it was just too busy ALL THE TIME. Fun place to visit, but wouldn't want to live there. It's like living on the Vegas strip...no thanks
> 
> Some dumpy apartments and quality in the Marina. I was surprised at that.
> 
> budget was 160KAED/year.
> 
> cheers,
> albert


Moving to Dubai next month - visiting end of next week for a look-see. Was thinking Downtown looked most convenient (will be working in DIFC). Being able to get a bit of peace and quiet at the end of the day is pretty key though - so I was interested in your comments about how busy the area is. Did you check out the Old Town area? I gather the noise from the fountains is maddening but it's otherwise a very nice area. Also - did you look at anything in the Residences? I was wondering how the interiors scored for noise-proofing, finishing quality, storage, communal areas (decor and state of repair) and whether they had decent amenities and sports facilities (swimming pool, gym). So much to worry about, so little info.....


----------



## cupo_mocha

*Dubai housing*



Dubai1970 said:


> Moving to Dubai next month - visiting end of next week for a look-see. Was thinking Downtown looked most convenient (will be working in DIFC). Being able to get a bit of peace and quiet at the end of the day is pretty key though - so I was interested in your comments about how busy the area is. Did you check out the Old Town area? I gather the noise from the fountains is maddening but it's otherwise a very nice area. Also - did you look at anything in the Residences? I was wondering how the interiors scored for noise-proofing, finishing quality, storage, communal areas (decor and state of repair) and whether they had decent amenities and sports facilities (swimming pool, gym). So much to worry about, so little info.....


I looked at The Address residence connected to the Dubai Mall. It was a 1BR that wasn't as nice on the inside as I would've thought. The finishes were not first class, considering how nice the lobby was. Not very much storage either. The gym and amenities were nice, and of course, the Dubai Mall is connected, which is very nice, but always packed with people. Traffic in and out of the entire Dubai Mall/Burj Khalifa is constant it seems. I was there in the mid afternoon then in evening (around 9pm). I did hear the fountains going in the evening. Pretty and nice, but I didn't want to listen to them all night. 

I've heard The Lofts apartments are nice, but after my one afternoon looking at places in Downtown Dubai, I opted to stick just with the Marina area. 

I've heard the variety of apartments in Downtown Dubai runs from super nice to kinda dumpy, so during your visit, I would just view as many places as you can. 

If you work at DIFC, then perhaps one of your top considerations should be commute time.

good luck!
albert


----------



## Dubai1970

Many thanks Albert - that's very helpful.


----------



## AMJ3101

Im flying out next weekend to view a possible job in The Airport Free Zone. Where do you suggest i look for accomodation? I would like a 1 bed apartment or possibly a nice studio. Im looking for a commute of 30 mins max (in rush hour!) im happy to use the metro if thats a viable alternative. My only real wants are a balcony and a pool. Budget is up to approx 80000 AED

Edit.
Im a 44yr old single guy so im not looking for wild nightlife but being home alone i dont want to feel isolated either so it would be nice to have some local amenities.


----------



## blue_moon

AMJ3101 said:


> Im flying out next weekend to view a possible job in The Airport Free Zone. Where do you suggest i look for accomodation? I would like a 1 bed apartment or possibly a nice studio. Im looking for a commute of 30 mins max (in rush hour!) im happy to use the metro if thats a viable alternative. My only real wants are a balcony and a pool. Budget is up to approx 80000 AED
> 
> Edit.
> Im a 44yr old single guy so im not looking for wild nightlife but being home alone i dont want to feel isolated either so it would be nice to have some local amenities.


I think if you want a very good idea about the options you have for living, it is advisable that you read or look at all posts in this thread - there is a lot of good advice there - and the time you spent is just half an hour if you go through it quickly.

Dubai is a place where you need a car, so if you are comfortable with that idea you could get a nice place cheaper thanks to communities further from metro station are cheaper.

Marina is cool, but that is like 60KM away from the Airport and could take up to 1 hour with the subway. So if you want the metro access then you need to think of DIFC and Downtown and if car then someone suggested Midriff - you also have the Greens, but further away.

You could also live in next to the airport, although it a less expat of an area. The good news is that with your budget you can get something nice even downtown and if not you can safe by living in Mirdif which is close to airport but need car.

But I really recommend to look at the posts in this threat to learn about the different communities and options available in Dubai. You definitely can't do Marina or Palms coz it's too far from Airport, so read about the rest.


----------



## AMJ3101

Im fine with driving, im just thinking through all the options.

I have spent a lot of time reading through posts to the point i think my head will explode! I guess i really need to narrow down to a few options then actually go and see once im out there. What one person thinks is great another will hate and vice- versa.


----------



## blue_moon

AMJ3101 said:


> Im fine with driving, im just thinking through all the options.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time reading through posts to the point i think my head will explode! I guess i really need to narrow down to a few options then actually go and see once im out there. What one person thinks is great another will hate and vice- versa.


Absolutely, just write the residential areas down in a list and then go and see it for yourself. Google can get some pictures of the places already. And I was surprised even in youtube you find a lot of videos of the actual apartments. Just write in youtube for example "mirdif dubai" or "apartment downtown dubai' or "the greens dubai" and you will see some videos of people recording the places. In my opion, a single person can benefit from living close to large shopping malls and in an expat area. It does not help that you need to rent for 1 year in Dubai, and can't change easily if you don't like your original choice after a few months.


----------



## AMJ3101

Im looking at the Downtown area as for me i think Mirdif will be just too close to the airport. I will be playing with planes all day at work, the last thing i want is them bothering me in the eves and on days off!

To be honest, my biggest concern at the moment is whether the initial offer i have that equates to 21400AED a month will be enough to get by on in Dubai. Im supposed to be flying out at the weekend to talk turkey with my prospective employers, i might see if i can get some sort of housing allowance added to the package.


----------



## Dubai1970

I'm moving next month, so I'm no pro at Dubai living costs or anything. However on the basis of my research I'm proceeding on the basic working assumption that Dubai and London are pretty much the same cost of living. The big issues are: (1) any country move will entail one-off costs, and those can add up (shipping possessions, all the licences and medical charges, temporary accommodation and car rental in DXB, and so on); (2) do you want a wage that just affords a reasonable standard of living, or are you looking to put something by each month?; (3) are you supporting anyone else in DXB / back in England on that income? That would alter the maths considerably; (4) definitely seek a housing allowance and some relocation assistance. Even if they don't provide an agent to assist with relocation logistics they ought to provide a small sum (perhaps £2-3k) to cover those incidentals I referred to in (1); (5) Medical insurance for yourself and any spouse / dependant is crucial in my opinion. If there's no company medical centre (I assume there is if you are working for an airline - but do you get access to it?) then you're on your own and even a minor procedure can be expensive in the private sector anywhere.

Your wage is circa GBP£44k which as net income in UK would be absolutely fine of course. But just remember no NHS, beer at £7 a pint (reportedly), housing ain't cheap. Good luck. See you out there hopefully.


----------



## Dubai1970

Also don't forget you will need to pay some lump sum items up front when you get to DXB: (1) Housing - rent is all paid a year in advance or at best in quarterly installments in advance; (2) [Potentially] Estate Agents' fees (5% apparently); (3) Down-payment on car if you want to limit size of car loan; (4) Car Insurance (apparently this is a flat 5% of the car value - God only knows how that is calculated but I assume you pay up front like most policies in UK).

There is an expat council tax (5% of the lease on your home) - which you pay through your utilities provider DEWA (Dubai Electricity and Water). I'm not sure if that is a lump sum charge up front with your connection or paid monthly. 

Even if the costs are tolerable on an annualised basis you will probably have a bit of a cash crunch situations in your first two months out there - well, I know I will.


----------



## AMJ3101

The company is providing medical and life cover. The guy who contacted me initially about the position did say they would help with relocation although ive not had this officially from the company yet!

Im hoping that their "budget" of $70k USD is just their starting position not set in stone then i can negotiate up and they can do the same down. If nothing else im getting flown out at their expense at the weekend for a couple of days in Dubai and if i get a decent job offer from it then thats a bonus i guess! The trouble is that they dont seem to move overly quickly and im still waiting for flight details and some sort of itinery. I guess things just move slower than you want sometimes!


----------



## Dubai1970

AMJ3101 said:


> The company is providing medical and life cover. The guy who contacted me initially about the position did say they would help with relocation although ive not had this officially from the company yet!
> 
> Im hoping that their "budget" of $70k USD is just their starting position not set in stone then i can negotiate up and they can do the same down. If nothing else im getting flown out at their expense at the weekend for a couple of days in Dubai and if i get a decent job offer from it then thats a bonus i guess! The trouble is that they dont seem to move overly quickly and im still waiting for flight details and some sort of itinery. I guess things just move slower than you want sometimes!


Worth doing some research on pay scales for your role and rank and experience level ahead of the meeting - don't just say "I think it should be $100k" without having some good data you can produce to show that that's a fair market rate for your level. 

Have you looked on PPRUNE?

Not telling you anything you don't know already, just thinking out loud.....


----------



## Felixtoo2

I`d be looking for some sort of housing allowance is this is a pretty basic item in most contracts. I live in the marina and work at DXB, into my 5th year now. There is rarely a problem with the commute to work and it takes about 15 to 20 mins, 35kms, for me to get there and then almost as long getting from the car park through security to where I actually work. 
Enjoy your trip to Dubai but if the offer is not signifcantly better than what you are presently getting in the UK think seriously before accepting it as the first year out here is not cheap until you get settled in.


----------



## AMJ3101

Felixtoo2 said:


> I`d be looking for some sort of housing allowance is this is a pretty basic item in most contracts. I live in the marina and work at DXB, into my 5th year now. There is rarely a problem with the commute to work and it takes about 15 to 20 mins, 35kms, for me to get there and then almost as long getting from the car park through security to where I actually work.
> Enjoy your trip to Dubai but if the offer is not signifcantly better than what you are presently getting in the UK think seriously before accepting it as the first year out here is not cheap until you get settled in.


 Im suprised that your commute is a short as that, i was expecting much more, thats why i was looking at Downtown as it seemed a better commute. Im happy to drive 30 mins each way as im driving 45 mins now although its a rural commute and not on busy crowded multi lane highways in rush hour.

The job is as a Ramp Manager at Execujet who are in the Airport Free Zone so i guess the commute will be longer as its on the other side of the airport. Ive had dealings with them in one way or another for years and they seem a pretty safe company but if anyone has any info about their Dubai operation i would be very interested!


----------



## AMJ3101

Dubai1970 said:


> Worth doing some research on pay scales for your role and rank and experience level ahead of the meeting - don't just say "I think it should be $100k" without having some good data you can produce to show that that's a fair market rate for your level.
> 
> Have you looked on PPRUNE?
> 
> Not telling you anything you don't know already, just thinking out loud.....


I think the one huge factor in my favour is my experience and i think they appreciate that. 21yrs in aviation with 14 of those years in VVIP and several of those in a supervisory role. Without wishing to sound like a big head i think they will struggle to find anyone better qualified. Now whether they recognise that and will adjust the package accordingly remains to be seen!

Didnt think of PPRUNE, good call!


----------



## Dubai1970

Don't be too specific about the employer and role on PPRUNE - you might not be the only on looking at the job.....


----------



## AMJ3101

Dubai1970 said:


> Don't be too specific about the employer and role on PPRUNE - you might not be the only on looking at the job.....


Yeah i did think of that. Ijust put a post in the ground ops section refering to a Ramp managers job at DXB but not for whom! But if someone really does want the job then its on their website anyway!


----------



## Garth Vader

Any decent employer will offer assistance with rent.

Check when they interview you, but it's not uncommon for a company to pay the rent and deduct it from your salary. Handy if it's a 'one cheque' deal with the landlord.


----------



## james80

have to do a visa run next month if i dont get a job before that... but it seems like an easy thing to do no? anyone had any troubles?


----------



## james80

ops realized i posted in the wrong thread sorry guys! new here....


----------



## Jynxgirl

James, I could be wrong, but doesnt seem from your english you are actually from New Zealand.... do you have that passport? Checking to make sure we give you the right info about the visa runs.


----------



## vantage

hi all. A family and dog make a villa pretty much THE solution for us.
Can someone give me a _*realistic*_ monthly utilities bill for a 3 bedroom villa?
Is the online calculator right, generous, or a bit shy of reality?

thanks in advance


----------



## GoNucks

Coming from Canada we r Familiar with HOa fees or condo fees. Typically these fees cover the pool, fitness centre etc. Can we expect to pay these in Dubai if we r renting. Usually in Canada the owner not the renter pays so these fees r hidden in the rental fee. This will help to know when addressing our budget & deciding on apartment of villa for our family of 4. Pool is a must


----------



## DuBrummie

I'll be moving to Dubai in September, single guy looking for a 1 bedroom flat. My workplace is based in Oud Metha, I'm looking at a max budget of 4500aed per month, preferably furnished or at least part furnished as I can do without the hassle of sorting out furniture for a place I'm only going to stay in for a year! What areas would you guys recommend? The shorter commute the better really. Cheers


----------



## ziokendo

GoNucks said:


> Coming from Canada we r Familiar with HOa fees or condo fees. Typically these fees cover the pool, fitness centre etc. Can we expect to pay these in Dubai if we r renting. Usually in Canada the owner not the renter pays so these fees r hidden in the rental fee. This will help to know when addressing our budget & deciding on apartment of villa for our family of 4. Pool is a must


The rent you see advertised is inclusive of "condo" fees, and in several developments also of central air conditioning system.

Put on top 5% of the rent as housing fee (a sort of "council/municipality tax") and utilities.


----------



## Rainmaker

Can someone recommend a relatively better community in Old Town to rent 1 bedroom? Closer to Dubai Mall?


----------



## JohnJ.

Need some advice.

I checked all topics but couldn't find any answer.
Employer is willing to pay housing costs (furnished) and school fees (kids) for:
Senior Project Manager
Salary: 45k - 50k/month
Wife and 3 kids (age 13, 10 and 3)
Long term, open ended contract

I prefer Marina or Palm. Kids are real "urban kids".
What should be an acceptable offered housing budget in my position?

thanks


----------



## ns1976

I am considering taking up a position in Dubai, my biggest challenge is relocating with my dog. Can someone recommend what area / localities I should look at which are pet friendly.


----------



## Bigjimbo

JohnJ. said:


> Need some advice.
> 
> I checked all topics but couldn't find any answer.
> Employer is willing to pay housing costs (furnished) and school fees (kids) for:
> Senior Project Manager
> Salary: 45k - 50k/month
> Wife and 3 kids (age 13, 10 and 3)
> Long term, open ended contract
> 
> I prefer Marina or Palm. Kids are real "urban kids".
> What should be an acceptable offered housing budget in my position?
> 
> thanks


200 -250k sounds fair to me.


----------



## cupo_mocha

*dogs*



ns1976 said:


> I am considering taking up a position in Dubai, my biggest challenge is relocating with my dog. Can someone recommend what area / localities I should look at which are pet friendly.


I don't have a dog here in Dubai, but I just relocated to the Marina area. 

This morning when out on the Marina Walk, I saw about 5 or so owners with thier dogs enjoying the Walk as well. Since it's mainly highrise living, convenient, accessible green space is limited. 

best of luck.


----------



## ns1976

cupo_mocha said:


> I don't have a dog here in Dubai, but I just relocated to the Marina area.
> 
> This morning when out on the Marina Walk, I saw about 5 or so owners with thier dogs enjoying the Walk as well. Since it's mainly highrise living, convenient, accessible green space is limited.
> 
> best of luck.


Thank you so much for the input, I shall start exploring apartments in the nearby areas


----------



## JohnJ.

Bigjimbo said:


> 200 -250k sounds fair to me.


Thanks, but hard to find a 4 BR apartment. So expensive over there. Maybe add some own money to get one.


----------



## bmai

Hi,

My family is also an "urban" family- we live in a big city in the US and walk/bike/stroll/scoot all over the place- avoiding the car (and the MALL) whenever possible! I keep hearing that most families with kids move to a villa in a "compound" but I feel like that's the same advice I got when moving into the city here in the US- most families head to the suburbs for the yard, etc- not us! I prefer a smaller apartment in the city here that has an active, urban feel so I am assuming I would prefer to live in the most walkable part of Dubai as well. That being said, I know that we won't be walking all over the place when its 110 degrees or the road is more like a highway... Suggestions? I have never been to Dubai and unfortunately I am not going to get to come there before committing to the job so I want to have a really clear idea of rent/neighborhoods before we accept the offer.

Thanks!!


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

bmai said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family is also an "urban" family- we live in a big city in the US and walk/bike/stroll/scoot all over the place- avoiding the car (and the MALL) whenever possible! I keep hearing that most families with kids move to a villa in a "compound" but I feel like that's the same advice I got when moving into the city here in the US- most families head to the suburbs for the yard, etc- not us! I prefer a smaller apartment in the city here that has an active, urban feel so I am assuming I would prefer to live in the most walkable part of Dubai as well. That being said, I know that we won't be walking all over the place when its 110 degrees or the road is more like a highway... Suggestions? I have never been to Dubai and unfortunately I am not going to get to come there before committing to the job so I want to have a really clear idea of rent/neighborhoods before we accept the offer.
> 
> Thanks!!


I you want to be in the mix of the city maybe look at JBR or the marina. You are next to the beach & there are "walks" there that may be more suitable. I'm sure others who have more experience will suggest other places too


----------



## vantage

My issue is quite the opposite. I've spent time in cities and work in one, but am Mr Rural. We live a mile off road, dogs cats chickens etc, and children not used to busy roads. No neighbours, either. 
We've got a big change on our hands!!!
Quite like the idea of neighbours, albeit the right ones. 
Got to be a villa for the dog, though.


----------



## Felixtoo2

How can anyone comit to a job in a City that they have never visited? Maybe it`s just me but a week in Dubai on a visit can probably give you more information than a year surfing the net. What if you hate the place?


----------



## bmai

Felixtoo2 said:


> How can anyone comit to a job in a City that they have never visited? Maybe it`s just me but a week in Dubai on a visit can probably give you more information than a year surfing the net. What if you hate the place?


Trust me- it's not my ideal situation! However the company isn't willing to pay for us to go and I'm not willing to shell out thousands of dollars to go visit right now! I may get to go in late July (worst time for weather though so...) but we will have to technically have accepted the offer before that happens- although in our case we aren't signing a contract right away anyway.

I'm going to be hoping for the best- blindly optimistic I guess but it's the best I can do in the situation...


----------



## m1key

They want to send you half way round the world with family in tow without giving you a short visit to assess it?  Surely it is in their interests as much as yours to do so. Alarm bells would be ringing in my head for sure.


----------



## AMJ3101

m1key said:


> They want to send you half way round the world with family in tow without giving you a short visit to assess it?  Surely it is in their interests as much as yours to do so. Alarm bells would be ringing in my head for sure.


Too right!

Ive just come back from a whistle stop 2 days/3 nights in Dubai paid for by my prospective employer and all i have to say is WOW! 

Fortunately my employer stuck me in a taxi and i spent 2 hours being driven round looking at different places i might want to live. You just wont get the feel of the place unless you get yourself over here.

My initial impressions.....

It will be nice when its finished!  Lots of building work everywhere.

Glossy pics on the internet dont always translate to the same on the ground.

Driving in Dubai is a bit like russian roulette and indicators are optional!

JBR and Dubai Marina are maybe too far for me to commute to The Airport Free Zone every day.

I have a friend who lives at The Address Dubai Mall and they showed me round, i want to live there! 

As much as i would love to live close to the beach i think for ease of getting to work it will be Downtown for me........and the beach is accessible just not on my doorstep. Its still 50 miles nearer than it is now and sunnier too!

You really do need to come and check it out before commiting to anything though. Do you really want to commit and then in 3 months time find that its not for you? Its far too big a desicion to make without trying it on for size first.

I have just 24hrs left to make my mind up and let my prospective employer know. Gulp! :confused2: :noidea:


----------



## deniz

AMJ3101 said:


> Too right!
> 
> Ive just come back from a whistle stop 2 days/3 nights in Dubai paid for by my prospective employer and all i have to say is WOW!
> 
> Fortunately my employer stuck me in a taxi and i spent 2 hours being driven round looking at different places i might want to live. You just wont get the feel of the place unless you get yourself over here.
> 
> My initial impressions.....
> 
> It will be nice when its finished!  Lots of building work everywhere.
> 
> Glossy pics on the internet dont always translate to the same on the ground.
> 
> Driving in Dubai is a bit like russian roulette and indicators are optional!
> 
> JBR and Dubai Marina are maybe too far for me to commute to The Airport Free Zone every day.
> 
> I have a friend who lives at The Address Dubai Mall and they showed me round, i want to live there!
> 
> As much as i would love to live close to the beach i think for ease of getting to work it will be Downtown for me........and the beach is accessible just not on my doorstep. Its still 50 miles nearer than it is now and sunnier too!
> 
> You really do need to come and check it out before commiting to anything though. Do you really want to commit and then in 3 months time find that its not for you? Its far too big a desicion to make without trying it on for size first.
> 
> I have just 24hrs left to make my mind up and let my prospective employer know. Gulp! :confused2: :noidea:


Not all employers are as kind as yours.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Mine brings all its future employees here, they brought me for 5 days at there expense, but if they hadn`t I would have come out for myself to see what I was comitting my future to.


----------



## deniz

Felixtoo2 said:


> Mine brings all its future employees here, they brought me for 5 days at there expense, but if they hadn`t I would have come out for myself to see what I was comitting my future to.


Well, then we definitely don't work for the same employer. I read in an earlier post that you work for an aviation company. If state company. They may be freer to spend money vs financial services sector.. Then again it might be my specific company or my position that might make the difference.  who knows..


----------



## kisywisy

AMJ3101 said:


> Too right!
> 
> Ive just come back from a whistle stop 2 days/3 nights in Dubai paid for by my prospective employer and all i have to say is WOW!


did you apply for a job and they paid for you to visit??

glad you liked it  what do you do, job-wise??


----------



## vantage

I was offered the opportunity, but timescales and situation in the UK workwise means I pretty much have to go, so we're going!


----------



## kisywisy

is mirdif a no-go for a family?? i read on the first page they are mostly privately owned and under the flight path. is it really that noisy?? i lived next to a railway station growing up, which really didn't bother me, so is it loud enough to actually cause problems?? i probably wouldn't buy a property under a flight path as resale value and interest would be crap, but it's just renting.

what sort of people would stay there??

i quite like the sound of a gated community. what is the green community market like??


----------



## Comm6

Hi Finally moving to Dubai end of June. My office is in JVT and I would not have a car till I get a driving licence. What would be a good place to stay. Am single so need a one bedroom apartment. Looking for a place which is a bit green, lot of places where food can be ordered as I dont cook and laundry easily available as I dont iron. HAve a budget of 120K but as is an allowance, what ever I dont spend I keep. Initially will be at a service apartment on Sheikh Zayed road for 14 days till I find a place.


----------



## vantage

kisywisy said:


> is mirdif a no-go for a family?? i read on the first page they are mostly privately owned and under the flight path. is it really that noisy?? i lived next to a railway station growing up, which really didn't bother me, so is it loud enough to actually cause problems?? i probably wouldn't buy a property under a flight path as resale value and interest would be crap, but it's just renting.
> 
> what sort of people would stay there??
> 
> i quite like the sound of a gated community. what is the green community market like??


I'd be interested in the answer to this. Have seen a few advertised as not on flight path. Does this mean 15 ft to one side of the flight path!!??


----------



## rahuld

good review and i spent 2 /3 days looking over apartments in these are and agree with most of your comment. I though liked JBR as it was much more suitable for small children


----------



## Tylerv

Izzy77 said:


> Great guidance!



Great post can u tell me can u pay monthly on rent and I'm also looking for flat share with the possible intention of working in DIFC where would be a great ligation for 3000-4500 per month?


----------



## Bigjimbo

Tylerv said:


> Great post can u tell me can u pay monthly on rent and I'm also looking for flat share with the possible intention of working in DIFC where would be a great ligation for 3000-4500 per month?


Anywhere in Downtown or Shiekh Zayed rd would be good.


----------



## Volsfan

ly


kisywisy said:


> is mirdif a no-go for a family?? i read on the first page they are mostly privately owned and under the flight path. is it really that noisy?? i lived next to a railway station growing up, which really didn't bother me, so is it loud enough to actually cause problems?? i probably wouldn't buy a property under a flight path as resale value and interest would be crap, but it's just renting.
> 
> what sort of people would stay there??
> 
> i quite like the sound of a gated community. what is the green community market like??


I lived in Mirdif before. There will be areas that are off the flight path, and and some directly under it. We inherited a villa in the latter category and it was miserable. You really need to go to the place and check it out a couple of times to see what you can stand. 

Mirdif will be most villas and is a family area. You won't have issues with that.. City center is a definite bonus. One other downside is traffic at certain times is horrible.. The road next to the city center over emirates road backs up about a km in the afternoon. 

I was not impressed with either sharooq or gharoob when I looked at them. Small and badly laid out.


----------



## hungrytiger86

*Question on rent*

I have been checking on dubizzle and there seems to be some apartments/flats in my budget bracket and found the site very useful! 

However am i right in saying that 5% of the rent is known as housing allowance and has to be paid every month?

So eg if an apartment was for 40,000 AED for the year would i have to pay 2000 AED (5%) on top every month for the housing allowance ? or is the 2000 AED broken down over 12 monthly instalments? I know it sounds like a daft question but would appreciate your help.

Also Agent fees on dubizzle some state 2500 and some 3500 AED, are these paid as a one off ? 

Apart from the Housing allowance, DEWA are there any other major costs i would need to consider for housing/accomodation? 

In the UK most tennants have contents insurance.. anything like that needed to be taken out?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

hungrytiger86 said:


> I have been checking on dubizzle and there seems to be some apartments/flats in my budget bracket and found the site very useful!
> 
> However am i right in saying that 5% of the rent is known as housing allowance and has to be paid every month?
> 
> So eg if an apartment was for 40,000 AED for the year would i have to pay 2000 AED (5%) on top every month for the housing allowance ? or is the 2000 AED broken down over 12 monthly instalments? I know it sounds like a daft question but would appreciate your help.
> 
> Also Agent fees on dubizzle some state 2500 and some 3500 AED, are these paid as a one off ?
> 
> Apart from the Housing allowance, DEWA are there any other major costs i would need to consider for housing/accomodation?
> 
> In the UK most tennants have contents insurance.. anything like that needed to be taken out?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The housing allowance is split into 12 monthly payments not a 1-off but I believe the agents commission is paid upfront.

Just need to add on your tv/broadband package to your bills & you're pretty much covered.

Also, transport - could be a significant time/cost depending on where you live & work.

I think the insurance situation is the same a tenants get contents insurance but I'm not sure where the best place to get this would be


----------



## Bigjimbo

JusAdy_Glasgow said:


> The housing allowance is split into 12 monthly payments not a 1-off but I believe the agents commission is paid upfront.
> 
> Just need to add on your tv/broadband package to your bills & you're pretty much covered.
> 
> Also, transport - could be a significant time/cost depending on where you live & work.
> 
> I think the insurance situation is the same a tenants get contents insurance but I'm not sure where the best place to get this would be


Hardly anybody has insurance here as there is very little crime. The housing fee is correct. It is 5% of the total rent divided by 12 and added each month to the DEWA bill.


----------



## JohnJ.

Bigjimbo said:


> Hardly anybody has insurance here as there is very little crime. The housing fee is correct. It is 5% of the total rent divided by 12 and added each month to the DEWA bill.


It's not only crime. What about damage, fire, third party liability etc? Eg: What will happen if several apartments get destroyed due to you. These accidents happen all the time.


----------



## rsinner

JohnJ. said:


> It's not only crime. What about damage, fire, third party liability etc? Eg: What will happen if several apartments get destroyed due to you. These accidents happen all the time.


They do. In the last few months alone fires in Sharjah have gutted upwards of 100 flats each. 
Just the mindset or whatever it is, but most people do not buy insurance. Also maybe because they are expats here, so not as well settled or not as many possessions here as there are "back home". 
I suspect that once you start hunting for the insurance here you will find that (a) there are not too many options, (b) pricing may be a bit high


----------



## minimal

Double post


----------



## minimal

Hi Guys

Does anyone recommend an area with reasonably priced Villas, within driving distance to Al Quoz industrial areas? My budget is 75k - preferably 2 bedrooms with a garden?

I should be moving out in the first half of next month (July 12)

Thanks

Al


----------



## Franzouz

Dear all, 

First of all I am a French young graduate who will move to Dubai from August 1st. I was offered a "VIE" (a French international corporate placement programme for young professionals for those who don't know) at one of the world's leading luxury goods company.

I would like to know if the housing allowance is, regarding the region's standards, enough or not? Indeed, I will receive a 60K AED allowance/year for the rent. Besides that, my monthly salary will be, I guess, comfortable for a single mid-20's yo guy like me. As a matter of fact I could push my HA up to 75k AED a year. I have heard that with this amount, the maximum I can target is a studio or a 1 BR depending on the district. Do you confirm? I would like to live either around Dubai Marina for its quality of life or Downtown as it will apparently be close to my office (the offices are in the Emirates Towers). 

Looking forward to your help/advices I wish you a very good week. 

See you soon Dubai!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Check out the Loft apartment buildings near the Burj. For a young single guy they have some beautiful one bed with awesome views. My friend lived in one last year. The rent should be about 70-80k


----------



## rsinner

minimal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone recommend an area with reasonably priced Villas, within driving distance to Al Quoz industrial areas? My budget is 75k - preferably 2 bedrooms with a garden?
> 
> I should be moving out in the first half of next month (July 12)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Al


The Springs. However, you would need to bump up that budget by 5-10K. 
The only other villas in that price range would be in Mirdif, but not sure about the commute.


----------



## Franzouz

Bigjimbo said:


> Check out the Loft apartment buildings near the Burj. For a young single guy they have some beautiful one bed with awesome views. My friend lived in one last year. The rent should be about 70-80k


Thank you very much for the recommendation. I will check this out. Anyway I think you previously said that it is quite useless to start looking an accomodation before actually being at Dubai. Indeed, as I will be staying at the hotel for a maximum period of 3 weeks, you reckon this is more than enough to find something decent. Am I correct? Cheers.


----------



## rsinner

Franzouz said:


> Thank you very much for the recommendation. I will check this out. Anyway I think you previously said that it is quite useless to start looking an accomodation before actually being at Dubai. Indeed, as I will be staying at the hotel for a maximum period of 3 weeks, you reckon this is more than enough to find something decent. Am I correct? Cheers.


That is correct. In fact, no point in looking for an apartment unless you can move in within a few days as everyone here seems to want that you move in tomorrow after a viewing.


----------



## s-IaM

Dont know whether its appropriate to post this here,if not kindly delete it
Finally i moved to DIFC,got an nice fully furnished one bed room flat near the financial metro, SZR.
The thread and the forum was helpful while renting.Thanks!


----------



## satydg

*Need help !!*

Hi,
I am relocating to Dubai and my work place will be DMC (Dubai Media City). Should I stay in JLT or Karama or Bur Dubai or sumwhere else...

I am coming from Delhi, India. I will be working as a presales consultant for a media firm.

Please help...

Saty


----------



## satydg

I saw your message and thought will check with you.. I will be moving to Dubai end of July.. My workplace will be DMC - Media city..so should I stay in JLT or somewhere else? I wont have a car at the start so will be using the metro (I guess!!!).. hence dont want to travel a lot, if you know what I mean !!!

Need advice pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Saty




cupo_mocha said:


> Greetings, all.
> 
> Reading the forum prior to my move helped be get a better sense of the area, so thanks for that.
> 
> I opted for a 2BR furnished place in Silverene, Dubai Marina. The closets are a little small and the space is small compared to other places, but it being new, Carrefour on the ground floor, and steps to the Marina Mall were all too good to pass up.
> 
> I like The Promenade, which had nice facilities, but something had to be #2 on the list.
> 
> Even looked in Downtown Dubai (work in Dubai Media City), but it was just too busy ALL THE TIME. Fun place to visit, but wouldn't want to live there. It's like living on the Vegas strip...no thanks
> 
> Some dumpy apartments and quality in the Marina. I was surprised at that.
> 
> budget was 160KAED/year.
> 
> cheers,
> albert


----------



## m1key

satydg said:


> Hi,
> I am relocating to Dubai and my work place will be DMC (Dubai Media City). Should I stay in JLT or Karama or Bur Dubai or sumwhere else...
> 
> I am coming from Delhi, India. I will be working as a presales consultant for a media firm.
> 
> Please help...
> 
> Saty


JLT, Marina and Media City areas are most convenient for you. All depends on budget. Marina being the more expensive of the 3. Checkout Dubizzle for rental prices...


----------



## satydg

many thanks..will do.. will discovery gardens be far?


----------



## m1key

satydg said:


> many thanks..will do.. will discovery gardens be far?


Disco Gardens should be ok. If you can find somewhere in Zen Cluster (I think it is) you will be fairly close to the Metro and IBN Battuta Mall. Certainly the closest you can get in Disco Gardens.


----------



## satydg

Fab.. so JLT will do I guess.. i am getting better rental options in JLT that in Disco Gardens...many thanks... would you by any chance know how much will my spend be on the Metro to&fro? Silly Q... but thot will ask the "expert" 




m1key said:


> Disco Gardens should be ok. If you can find somewhere in Zen Cluster (I think it is) you will be fairly close to the Metro and IBN Battuta Mall. Certainly the closest you can get in Disco Gardens.


----------



## rsinner

satydg said:


> Fab.. so JLT will do I guess.. i am getting better rental options in JLT that in Disco Gardens...many thanks... would you by any chance know how much will my spend be on the Metro to&fro? Silly Q... but thot will ask the "expert"


Do you want to live in an "Indian" locality - I hope not because it will be quite far (bur Dubai/Karama). DG is actually quite "Indian". DG is a convenient option, but I don't like the place - too far off, and there are maintenance issues with some buildings. 
JLT and Marina are good options. You can also look for a studio in the Greens. DG will be cheaper for a studio, but the other 3 places should be c. 5K per month for a studio.
Metro should be 9 Dhs (1 zone) for a round trip or 11 Dhs for a round trip (2 zones) - the stations are divided in zones, so check the metro map. For Media City I do not think you will be able to walk to your office from the metro station, esp. in the summer. There are connecting buses from the station but it can take time. 
Taxis from the Greens to Media City should be less than 15 Dhs each way (30 Dhs a day, 660 Dhs a month).


----------



## satydg

na i would prefer staying in a non Indian locality..been in the UK for the last 6 yrs...i would fancy JLT then.. i saw in some sites that shared accomo avalbl in JLT for 2.5K pm.. and has all facilities...wud they be worth the ad?


----------



## rsinner

satydg said:


> na i would prefer staying in a non Indian locality..been in the UK for the last 6 yrs...i would fancy JLT then.. i saw in some sites that shared accomo avalbl in JLT for 2.5K pm.. and has all facilities...wud they be worth the ad?


Sounds low. Unless you want to share a one bedroom. 2.5K per person = 5K p.m = 60K per annum. 
Is your employer paying for your acco for the first two to four weeks of your stay here? This a fairly standard practice, and this should give you enough time to find your bearings and decide. DO NOT commit to any housing before you get here. 
if you need a place to temporarily stay in, there are decent hotels like City Max and Ibis in Al Barsha with c. 200 per night as room rent. Decent for a few days. 

I forgot to mention, but Al Barsha is a very value for money to live in as well. Close to Mall of Emirates and the metro, VERY convenient in terms of groceries and restaurants, and some inexpensive (as different from cheap) housing. And close to DMC


----------



## satydg

The employer is def giving me 1 months guest house stay. I guess I will go for a Studio then in JLT or Al Barsha. My only concern is travelling to/fro to office. I dont want to spend too much time there. I wont commit to anything till am there.. i also dont want to go through any broker coz again I guess that will incur Broker fees. 

I will carry some cash with me till I get my first sal so that even if I have to extend, I can use the hotels you have mentioned. I will make a note of them..

also, how about fooding and stuff.. if i dont splurge and eat out that often , I guess I can save some there... Some studio apts also come with gym and swimming pool...

I will now include Al Barsha as well in my list.. will hunt down once am thr I guess...

How about mobile post paids ?

Saty



rsinner said:


> Sounds low. Unless you want to share a one bedroom. 2.5K per person = 5K p.m = 60K per annum.
> Is your employer paying for your acco for the first two to four weeks of your stay here? This a fairly standard practice, and this should give you enough time to find your bearings and decide. DO NOT commit to any housing before you get here.
> if you need a place to temporarily stay in, there are decent hotels like City Max and Ibis in Al Barsha with c. 200 per night as room rent. Decent for a few days.
> 
> I forgot to mention, but Al Barsha is a very value for money to live in as well. Close to Mall of Emirates and the metro, VERY convenient in terms of groceries and restaurants, and some inexpensive (as different from cheap) housing. And close to DMC


----------



## rsinner

satydg said:


> The employer is def giving me 1 months guest house stay. I guess I will go for a Studio then in JLT or Al Barsha. My only concern is travelling to/fro to office. I dont want to spend too much time there. I wont commit to anything till am there.. i also dont want to go through any broker coz again I guess that will incur Broker fees.
> 
> I will carry some cash with me till I get my first sal so that even if I have to extend, I can use the hotels you have mentioned. I will make a note of them..
> 
> also, how about fooding and stuff.. if i dont splurge and eat out that often , I guess I can save some there... Some studio apts also come with gym and swimming pool...
> 
> I will now include Al Barsha as well in my list.. will hunt down once am thr I guess...
> 
> How about mobile post paids ?
> 
> Saty


Dubai does not have long commutes. I live in the Greens but travel 20 Km to work (I drive) and it takes me less than 20mins. So don't worry about your commute. It will not take long to get to DMC from any of these areas esp if you take taxis. Buses are infrequent.
Post paid - only two telecom companies here, Du and Etisalat and their packages are similarly priced. I find Du to be slightly cheaper.
Also, as you must have already read on the first page of this thread, set up costs are involved -like you need to pay 5% of annual rent as broker fees upfront (generally cant avoid because most rentals are advertised by brokers) etc.


----------



## satydg

oh damn.. guess I cant avoid that... ok got it...i hope mobiles aren't that expensive...I will get 1 month accommo from company so will utilize that. i saw ur note too that metros arent that expensive so tat helps. cool.. thanks a lot..u hv been so damn helpful.. also the rent is just fr the house ryte? and DEWA and tv license is additional????


----------



## omega_leed

Hi guys, im really sorry to ask this but i was reading through but still not too sure about the rates

IS AED 4500, enuff for a bachelor to rent a single room/apartment with the utilities & etc ??

Location of my office will be Jebel Ali Free Zone, so assuming a place nearby the area..


----------



## Bigjimbo

omega_leed said:


> Hi guys, im really sorry to ask this but i was reading through but still not too sure about the rates
> 
> IS AED 4500, enuff for a bachelor to rent a single room/apartment with the utilities & etc ??
> 
> Location of my office will be Jebel Ali Free Zone, so assuming a place nearby the area..


Yes


----------



## omega_leed

Bigjimbo said:


> Yes



How about cost of living needed ?


----------



## Kawasutra

omega_leed said:


> How about cost of living needed ?


I suggest Disco Gardens or Tecom...


----------



## rasskass

can anyone make any comment on the Maze Tower? if anyone has any experience with it I would love to get any feedback on size? quality of finish? and location if its close to any metro?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rasskass

can anyone make any comment on the Maze Tower? if anyone has any experience with it I would love to get any feedback on size? quality of finish? and location if its close to any metro?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ziokendo

rasskass said:


> can anyone make any comment on the Maze Tower? if anyone has any experience with it I would love to get any feedback on size? quality of finish? and location if its close to any metro?


It's very near emirates towers metro station. Actually between SZR and DIFC, but convenient if you work in most part of Dubai.


----------



## rasskass

Thank you for that, have you seen inside of them? How is the finish and facilities?


----------



## FrankV

*Dubai Marina - finishing of appartments*

Hi all,

I have looked at a couple of appartments in the Marina for around 80-100k/annum, two bedrooms. It seems that all of them have about the same style/quality of finishing, and I don't find it very good (small ovens/ ugly tiles on the floor/ lots of fake cheap wood/ small fridge, etc.).

Is this because I am not in the right budget zone and if I would move up it will become better, or is this just the way it is? And, if so, the way it is in the Marina or Dubai in general?

Thanks in advance, 

Frank


----------



## Felixtoo2

I saw what looked like a good deal whilst surfing through dubizzle last night, 85k for a two bed in Al Majara. I lived there for two years and its a decent building with better than average finnishing.
Lots of places in JBR down to your price range too although I`m not a big fan of that side of the Marina due to the traffic.


----------



## rasskass

from my research, 70-110 is for one bedroom. for 2 bed you need to be looking around 120




FrankV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have looked at a couple of appartments in the Marina for around 80-100k/annum, two bedrooms. It seems that all of them have about the same style/quality of finishing, and I don't find it very good (small ovens/ ugly tiles on the floor/ lots of fake cheap wood/ small fridge, etc.).
> 
> Is this because I am not in the right budget zone and if I would move up it will become better, or is this just the way it is? And, if so, the way it is in the Marina or Dubai in general?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Frank


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Some very interesting opinions. I am glad to read them all but I am still in the darl.. I am retired USAF and will be there in mid-July. Looking for a decent one bedroom with a dedicated parking space. I will be working at the airport so living too far is not for me. Was thinking along the 36K-47K AED/year ($10K-13K USD). Any suggestions? I mean I don't want to live in a dump, just somewhere reasonable. Please help!


----------



## Ohio State Sucks

Bounty Hunter said:


> Some very interesting opinions. I am glad to read them all but I am still in the darl.. I am retired USAF and will be there in mid-July. Looking for a decent one bedroom with a dedicated parking space. I will be working at the airport so living too far is not for me. Was thinking along the 36K-47K AED/year ($10K-13K USD). Any suggestions? I mean I don't want to live in a dump, just somewhere reasonable. Please help!



For 50k AED/year you can find a one-bedroom in Business Bay, but still not too many amenities in the area. Also, since you are working at the airport, perhaps look at a apartments close to a metro station and take the metro to work--numerous places along SZR meet that criteria.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ohio State Sucks said:


> For 50k AED/year you can find a one-bedroom in Business Bay, but still not too many amenities in the area. Also, since you are working at the airport, perhaps look at a apartments close to a metro station and take the metro to work--numerous places along SZR meet that criteria.


Thanks for the information! (Go U of M!) What is SRZ? Second, are there many expats that have/own cars? I heard that it is quite $$ to rent a car. WHere is Business Bay? I have looked at dubizze and found some decent looking places but it is so hard to tell from the terrible pics that get posted...

Bounty Hunter


----------



## Italia06

Bounty Hunter said:


> What is SRZ? Second, are there many expats that have/own cars? I heard that it is quite $$ to rent a car. WHere is Business Bay? I have looked at dubizze and found some decent looking places but it is so hard to tell from the terrible pics that get posted...
> 
> Bounty Hunter


I'm guessing SRZ is Sheikh Zeyed Road. I'm new in town, and heard that it is expensive to rent a car as well, and it's better to buy one instead. 

Look up Business Bay off a Dubai map, it'll help you put things into perspective that way. There's a map on an app called: Definitely Dubai. 

As for Dubizzle, I've looked up places there too, but your best bet is to call and actually go see them in person. What is clean and great to them may not be to you... I speak from personal experience!


----------



## Ohio State Sucks

Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks for the information! (Go U of M!) What is SRZ? Second, are there many expats that have/own cars? I heard that it is quite $$ to rent a car. WHere is Business Bay? I have looked at dubizze and found some decent looking places but it is so hard to tell from the terrible pics that get posted...
> 
> Bounty Hunter


Bounty Hunter,

SZR=Sheik Zayed Road

Business Bay is a new area(lots of construction), I would describe it as the area behind Old Town/Downtown.

Here is my experience about renting cars in the UAE. I'm in Dubai 50% of the year, I rented a car in March for three weeks at an affordable, but the kicker is there are speed cameras everywhere! In three weeks driving in Dubai, Sharja and Ajman I ended up getting over 3,000AED in speeding tickets(I find it difficult to drive 100k/h). I have a need for speed, and all the speed cameras in the UAE took their toll on my wallet.

Also, be careful when you decide to buy a car in Dubai. Sharja has a number of garages that specialize in making clunkers look like brand new cars, be certain of the source and make sure it passes its inspections.


Lot's of foreigners own cars, no big deal here. The way people drive here(including many taxi drivers) is absolutely aggressive and life threatening.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Thanks Italia06 and Ohio State Sucks! I am looking forward to getting over there and finding a place. As far as buying a car, where is a reputable place where I won't get bent over? I'd hate to buy a lemon...


----------



## anothernewguy

Hello folks, thanks to all for the contributions on this thread. Have found some very useful information while trying to piece together plans for a possible move to Dubai.
I am pending an offer for a company based in Dubai Internet city. I am a South African transplant currently living in Austin, Texas. My fiance and I plan to move over (she will come over after the wedding) and depending on if I accept an offer.
We are trying to plan a few things and figure out budget. We will be brining our dog along and hope to find a good villa. I know that The Springs is not too far off. 
Any other areas near to internet city to look for a villa?
What would a good estimate be for a 2-3 bedroom with a private pool be? Most places I have seen have community pools rather than private pools. 
I am sure it will help when I am on the ground, have been to Dubai many times, just never been house hunting there!


----------



## cupo_mocha

Bounty Hunter said:


> Some very interesting opinions. I am glad to read them all but I am still in the darl.. I am retired USAF and will be there in mid-July. Looking for a decent one bedroom with a dedicated parking space. I will be working at the airport so living too far is not for me. Was thinking along the 36K-47K AED/year ($10K-13K USD). Any suggestions? I mean I don't want to live in a dump, just somewhere reasonable. Please help!


Bounty Hunter:

A friend lives in Business Bay, and she likes it. Amenities are a little scarce, but Downtown Dubai (Dubai Mall, fountains, etc.) are a quick taxi or 20-30 min walk away. 

As the other folks mentioned, lots of expats own cars here. There are options to lease and/or buy. A coworker said Hertz has good lease options. Diamond Lease is another my company uses. 

If you live in Business Bay, the metro will take you directly to Terminal 1 or Terminal 3, so that's an option as well. 

Btw: retired USAF here too. Been in Dubai for about 2 months. Great place!

cheers,
albert


----------



## cupo_mocha

FrankV said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have looked at a couple of appartments in the Marina for around 80-100k/annum, two bedrooms. It seems that all of them have about the same style/quality of finishing, and I don't find it very good (small ovens/ ugly tiles on the floor/ lots of fake cheap wood/ small fridge, etc.).
> 
> Is this because I am not in the right budget zone and if I would move up it will become better, or is this just the way it is? And, if so, the way it is in the Marina or Dubai in general?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Frank


Frank, 

during my search, most of the JBR flats has substandard finishing. Most of the Emaar properties have better appliances, I thought. However, most all had smaller ovens. 

While not always the case in the Marina, you do get what you paid for. I looked at two properties in Al Majara, both 2BR. One was 120KAED/yr and was in pretty rough shape. The other was at 140KAED/yr and was much better. 

I ended up at 160KAED/yr at The Silverene towers. Smaller places but better quality IMHO as well as better amenities around, which really sold me on the flat.

good luck!

cheers


----------



## Kofer

One info for those who are living in *The Greens in Views, in Mosella or Tanaro towers* or want to move here:
After summer they are opening a new construction site for skyscraper and it is plan to finish it in 2014. They will put it instead of sewage plant and football field (for which one they needed 2months to build it). 
I had this misfortune to live in Mosella building and I’m already sick and tired of construction works going on at International Regent school for already 8months. Btw. They were also working at 3am, 4am, weekends… And now I found out that this noise want stop.


----------



## RT666

*Green Community?*

Sorry if this has been asked about before - I've read the first 20 or so pages and couldn't see anything.

Can anyone tell me what this area is like? Looking to move with husband and 2 small children. Really like the look of Children's Garden school, hence looking at this area.

Many thanks!


----------



## Natters13

I didn't spot your review on the Old Town? Maybe I missed it?

I had an interview today for a job in Dubai and they said they do not help with relocation expenses and also don't front up the rent so you can pay them back monthly!! Pretty disappointed I must say, especially as they are a top law firm!! =0( I think I'm gonna put the whole idea of relocating on hold and have a rethink on the matter!!


----------



## ziokendo

RT666 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked about before - I've read the first 20 or so pages and couldn't see anything.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this area is like? Looking to move with husband and 2 small children. Really like the look of Children's Garden school, hence looking at this area.
> 
> Many thanks!


Huge traffic at any time of the day.

It's good if you work in Jebel Ali though.


----------



## RT666

ziokendo said:


> Huge traffic at any time of the day.
> 
> It's good if you work in Jebel Ali though.


Ah ok.... not great then as we're still in early stages of looking for a job for my husband, so would depend on where he ends up working....!

Aside from the traffic, what's the actual community like?


----------



## woot79

I found out last week I'll be working in Diera City Center....where should I look to live around there? I'm looking for something furnished, one bed or possibly a studio....how much should I budget to live close by. I could live 20 - 30 minutes away as I will have a car but not much further than that. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## rsinner

woot79 said:


> I could live 20 - 30 minutes away as I will have a car but not much further than that. Thanks for your advice.


That leaves almost all of Dubai within reach  Deira CC can be reached even from the Marina (which is almost at the other end of town) in less than 30 mins. 
Do you have any preferences or a budget in mind?
Deira itself has lots of good options including furnished apartments from Sheraton (or is it Meridien), but living in Deira is not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## woot79

rsinner said:


> That leaves almost all of Dubai within reach  Deira CC can be reached even from the Marina (which is almost at the other end of town) in less than 30 mins.
> Do you have any preferences or a budget in mind?
> Deira itself has lots of good options including furnished apartments from Sheraton (or is it Meridien), but living in Deira is not everyone's cup of tea.


I'm hoping to find something furnished for about 40,000/year but I can go up to 50k if I need to. It doesn't have to be the nicest place but I don't want a dump either.


----------



## rsinner

woot79 said:


> I'm hoping to find something furnished for about 40,000/year but I can go up to 50k if I need to. It doesn't have to be the nicest place but I don't want a dump either.


For that budget you would definitely get a place in Deira (the oldest part of Dubai and few western expats live there), Bur Dubai (newer than Deira, but still "old" - relatively few western expats), Oud Metha, Karama (both similar to Bur Dubai), Al Barsha, possibly Tecom. The last two are in " new Dubai" and about 25 km from Deira city centre.
For up to 55-60k you can get a place in downtown or marina as well.
All the places above will be within your commute time.
Places like Mirdif might also work, but I have no idea of the commute. As you see, there are a lot of options, so probably you need to just check out the areas on google maps, and rental prices on dubizzle.com.
I just noticed that you want a furnished place for that budget, and i think you will struggle to get that for 40k. You can always "furnish" a place with the essentials for less than 10k.


----------



## mayleas

Hi!
I will start living in Dubai in 1 month.During my stay at temp apart hotel, I am going to search for places to live. I have read comments about regions and also received some comments from friends:they are all suggesting Dubai Marina. I am single, 29, and company, it is in Jebel Ali FZ, will provide the housing up to 75k aed. I loved Botanica Tower there, but do you have any other suggestions for there? 

And, if I would like to rent an apt with a small garden in front of it, which areas should I be looking at? Can I afford something with my budget?

Thanx


----------



## mayleas

Hi!
I will start living in Dubai in 1 month.During my stay at temp apart hotel, I am going to search for places to live. I have read comments about regions and also received some comments from friends:they are all suggesting Dubai Marina. I am single, 29, and company, it is in Jebel Ali FZ, will provide the housing up to 75k aed. I loved Botanica Tower there, but do you have any other suggestions for there? 

And, if I would like to rent an apt with a small garden in front of it, which areas should I be looking at? Can I afford something with my budget?

Thanx


----------



## rsinner

mayleas said:


> Hi!
> I will start living in Dubai in 1 month.During my stay at temp apart hotel, I am going to search for places to live. I have read comments about regions and also received some comments from friends:they are all suggesting Dubai Marina. I am single, 29, and company, it is in Jebel Ali FZ, will provide the housing up to 75k aed. I loved Botanica Tower there, but do you have any other suggestions for there?
> 
> And, if I would like to rent an apt with a small garden in front of it, which areas should I be looking at? Can I afford something with my budget?
> 
> Thanx


Check dubizzle.com in case you haven't done yet. You could also consider Jumeirah Lake Towers which is just across the road from Marina. It is cheaper, and you can cross the metro bridges to get to the marina by foot.
For a small garden, you will struggle with that budget. But you might get something in the community called Springs for approx 10k more.


----------



## RT666

*Questions about DEWA*

We're looking at Villas in Jumeirah Village Triangle. These are all 2-bed. Can anyone give me an idea of what we'd be looking at for DEWA yearly? Properties look to be between 85-120k and I know we will need to add 5% housing fee within that.

Also, on all the adverts it says 'Central A/C & Heating'. Does this mean District Cooling (the expensive option!) or the other option?

Thanks very much for any information you can give.


----------



## eisbraob

Great advice thank you.

I'm at my wits end here with the estate agents you find on dubizzle, they are terrible.

Does anyone have a reputable agent that could get a 1 bed in the Marina for about 60/65k. The places with better reputations do not have much in this kind of price range.

Thanks.


----------



## Ridgeback

RT666 said:


> We're looking at Villas in Jumeirah Village Triangle. These are all 2-bed. Can anyone give me an idea of what we'd be looking at for DEWA yearly? Properties look to be between 85-120k and I know we will need to add 5% housing fee within that.
> 
> Also, on all the adverts it says 'Central A/C & Heating'. Does this mean District Cooling (the expensive option!) or the other option?
> 
> Thanks very much for any information you can give.


I own a 2 bedroom detached Villa at the JVT, handover at the end of the month. The Central A/C units are located on the roof so there is NO district cooling charges or fees. 
DEWA depends on usage, so if you decide to have a large grass lawn (plot is 7000 sqft) or don't switch off the A/C when not using a room etc.. expect a bill between 2-3k. Otherwise 1k should be budgeted. I live in a 4 bedroom villa & pay 2k on average (1k in winter, 3k in summer).
My agents informed me that rents for this kind of villa is 110-120k depending on the number of cheques. PM me if your interested.


----------



## RT666

Ridgeback said:


> I own a 2 bedroom detached Villa at the JVT, handover at the end of the month. The Central A/C units are located on the roof so there is NO district cooling charges or fees.
> DEWA depends on usage, so if you decide to have a large grass lawn (plot is 7000 sqft) or don't switch off the A/C when not using a room etc.. expect a bill between 2-3k. Otherwise 1k should be budgeted. I live in a 4 bedroom villa & pay 2k on average (1k in winter, 3k in summer).
> My agents informed me that rents for this kind of villa is 110-120k depending on the number of cheques. PM me if your interested.


Thanks very much for your reply - really helpful. We're not looking to move until early 2013 . Just getting an idea of how much everything costs. We're at home all day each day so likely to be closer to 2-3k for the DEWA I'd expect.

Thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## rasskass

Hi I been looking on this forum but cant find the right answer. Please help

I know you may think this doesn't belong to this thread but it's got to do with landlords and any procedures dealing with renting an apartment and having my GF live with me. This is not asking if it's legal or not or other non property complications just purely how to deal with the land lords and what information to give them. 

I want to make an offer for an apartment but before I can make an offer they have given me a form to fill to see if they even want me there. 

Point is they want a visa copy. On the visa it says your not married and on the form it wants the name of the people living with you. If I put her name on the form and put related as wife they will see on the visa I'm not married. Should I not put her name down? Would there be problems after wards? 

If any one has experience with landlords please share any tips or advice 

Thank you


----------



## asafaryan

Bigjimbo said:


> It happens unfortunately, and there are the occasional nutters who pay that kind of figure. Nothing is ever done till its signed, and I always try to get a contract finished as soon as I can after a deal is agreed.


Please, if you are a normal English speaker, can we find a small but very clean and not stinking apartment or small villa up to 38-45k per year? My workplace is near Mazda showroom in Al Qusais. Help!!! Today I went to see some apartment in Al qusais and I was shocked. Neighborhood was stressingly awful and the building was smelling awful in the inside halls and apartment also was smelling awful and everybody speaks broken and damaged english. My mobile number is 0562447913 Arsen from Armenia


----------



## asafaryan

*help*



Evenstar said:


> my years rent cost less than a months salary- and I have a huge 1000sqft apartment with big windows, a balcony, and I live next to a carrefour and several other amenities.
> 
> I'm just saying it isn't perfect- but it may be perfect for someone else moving here.
> And shouldn't knowledge be shared?


I'm currently looking for an apartment there can you tell me where exactly is the place where you guys live near Carrefur? I'm originally from Armenia and our lifestyle was very free and polite...My wife and 8 months old boy will be joining me soon and I have to find a proper accommodation. Prefer having Australian neighbors rather than a pack of men hanging there and spoiling English language. Please leave some contact as I don't know how to PM here. my email is *arsenvs* at gmail dot com or +971 562447913


----------



## Roadworrier

asafaryan said:


> Please, if you are a normal English speaker, can we find a small but very clean and not stinking apartment or small villa up to 38-45k per year? My workplace is near Mazda showroom in Al Qusais. Help!!! Today I went to see some apartment in Al qusais and I was shocked. Neighborhood was stressingly awful and the building was smelling awful in the inside halls and apartment also was smelling awful and everybody speaks broken and damaged english. My mobile number is 0562447913 Arsen from Armenia


I stayed in Al Qusais a few years ago (2006) in an apartment-hotel because everything was booked in Bur Dubai and it was before many of the newer hotels or apts in the Marina, etc had opened. This was back in the crazy times when dumpy 3-star hotels were frequently going for $250 a night. Al Qusais was a dump - looked like some areas of Baghdad post-2003 war.

Yes, AlQusais still leaves a lot to be desired. Our local partner has his office near Al Mamzar which is nice but the surrounding area is a quagmire. If you see other advice here, consider Mirdif or other more English-speaking or European expat-friendly areas to the south or east, from Jumeirah and Sheikh Zayed Road on toward the Marina and the Springs (but I hear repeatedly you should stay away from the Discovery Gardens or International City). The commute may be a little longer but you will be much happier.


----------



## asafaryan

Roadworrier said:


> I stayed in Al Qusais a few years ago (2006) in an apartment-hotel because everything was booked in Bur Dubai and it was before many of the newer hotels or apts in the Marina, etc had opened. This was back in the crazy times when dumpy 3-star hotels were frequently going for $250 a night. Al Qusais was a dump - looked like some areas of Baghdad post-2003 war.
> 
> Yes, AlQusais still leaves a lot to be desired. Our local partner has his office near Al Mamzar which is nice but the surrounding area is a quagmire. If you see other advice here, consider Mirdif or other more English-speaking or European expat-friendly areas to the south or east, from Jumeirah and Sheikh Zayed Road on toward the Marina and the Springs (but I hear repeatedly you should stay away from the Discovery Gardens or International City). The commute may be a little longer but you will be much happier.


Well thank you for the advice, there are many shared villa's with affordable prices, I have been offered a few. I search in dubbizle mostly and I get crazy when I see agency fees, they get huge fee for doing nothing. They are not even concerned to get you several options and let you choose, take you from house to house, then maybe they would have deserved an agency fee. I'm very frustrated and I can't seem to find a proper house with affordable rent rate in a polite and clean environment. My budget is 28-38k per year for a rent but I'm ready to give even 45 to get what I exactly want.


----------



## wandabug

asafaryan said:


> Well thank you for the advice, there are many shared villa's with affordable prices, I have been offered a few. I search in dubbizle mostly and I get crazy when I see agency fees, they get huge fee for doing nothing. They are not even concerned to get you several options and let you choose, take you from house to house, then maybe they would have deserved an agency fee. I'm very frustrated and I can't seem to find a proper house with affordable rent rate in a polite and clean environment. My budget is 28-38k per year for a rent but I'm ready to give even 45 to get what I exactly want.[/QUO
> 
> Unfortunately with your budget the agents won't have much to show you and the agent fees are not huge on those rents. You really are going to struggle. Look for villa shares on Dubizzle that are advertised directly - not through agents, to save some money or place your own advert on Dubizzle and state in the advert No Agents Please. Hope this helps.


----------



## steve_99

Hello Guys,

So I am not sure how much I will be offered by my company but I think it would be a good amount to lease an apt.

I am 26 yrs old and single. So I want to live where the action is. I do enjoy going to bars clubs etc. And I want to live where I can meet other young expats. After some research on this forum it seems that Marina walk would be a good place for me. My work will be 30 kms from Marina walk. Is this too much? How long does it take to cover 30 kms?

Also, If i get an apt in Marina walk then the airport would be 30 kms on the other side. So basically I will be living in the middle of my work and airport (which is ideal for me)

Question:
1) How much will a good 2 bedroom furnished apt cost at marina walk?
2) How much will a good 1 bedroom furnished apt cost at marina walk?
3) How much will a good 2 bedroom unfurnished apt cost at marina walk?
4) Where exactly should I look? which towers etc? I would like to be somewhere with a good view of the ocean
5) any other recommendations?


thanks all!


----------



## wandabug

You should consider Downtown Burj Khalifa in any of the Towers close to Dubai Mall and Souk Al Bahar. The area is full of bars and clubs, all in walking distance. 

Marina Walk is a dry area (no alcohol). There are bars in the hotels and at Madinat but you still need a taxi from Marina Walk.

Towers like Burj Residences anf The Lofts are good and you can still get a sea view. Or go for the ultimate and rent a serviced apartment at The Address Downtown. A 1 bed there is about dhs.120k a year but it is 5* and includes all your bills. And has a cool swim up bar.
Dont know prices for a 1 and 2 bed at Burj Residences,Check out Dubizzle.


----------



## riggers50

Can anyone just let me know the drive time from Silicon Oasis/motor city etc to the airport. Anywhere near the emirates headquarters. 

I was looking at Mirdiff but I'm a bit put off by airport noise if it is that bad. I'm currently in works accommodation in Hor al Anz and I think there must be 500 planes a night landing on my building as sleep is not happening.

40-45k is more my budget (for a 1 bed, just me) but will obviously need a car from these places but I would hopefully get somewhere with a gym so saving 4k a year on joining Fitness First if I lived in Mirdiff.

It seems there are a lot of places available in all 3 areas so I'm guessing the move in time will be pretty swift.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## riggers50

Sorry just realised Silicon Oasis is actually closer than Motor City, thought it was in the same area but if anyone has an idea of times from either or both it would be most appreciated.


----------



## m1key

riggers50 said:


> Sorry just realised Silicon Oasis is actually closer than Motor City, thought it was in the same area but if anyone has an idea of times from either or both it would be most appreciated.


Motor City would be about 30 minutes dependant on traffic.


----------



## suzimack

I live in Motor City and work for Emirates. My office is in Deira (past the airport) and I can get there in 30 minutes. I've driven to HQ a couple of times, and would say yes 30 minutes tops will get you there.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

suzimack said:


> I live in Motor City and work for Emirates. My office is in Deira (past the airport) and I can get there in 30 minutes. I've driven to HQ a couple of times, and would say yes 30 minutes tops will get you there.


Motor City...Is that in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? 30 mins doesn't seem too terribly bad. Unless you consider it twice a day 5 day a week...that's a little over (or under) 5 hr a week just on the road.


----------



## m1key

Bounty Hunter said:


> Motor City...Is that in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? 30 mins doesn't seem too terribly bad. Unless you consider it twice a day 5 day a week...that's a little over (or under) 5 hr a week just on the road.


It is Dubai. 30 minutes beats my old UK commute of 2hrs plus each way, so I'd take it


----------



## steve_99

wandabug said:


> You should consider Downtown Burj Khalifa in any of the Towers close to Dubai Mall and Souk Al Bahar. The area is full of bars and clubs, all in walking distance.
> 
> Marina Walk is a dry area (no alcohol). There are bars in the hotels and at Madinat but you still need a taxi from Marina Walk.
> 
> Towers like Burj Residences anf The Lofts are good and you can still get a sea view. Or go for the ultimate and rent a serviced apartment at The Address Downtown. A 1 bed there is about dhs.120k a year but it is 5* and includes all your bills. And has a cool swim up bar.
> Dont know prices for a 1 and 2 bed at Burj Residences,Check out Dubizzle.



Hi, thanks for the reply. I cannot get an apt near downtown because then my work will be 48 kms away. My office will be 30 kms south of Marina, in Jebel Ali.
I want to stay somewhere in the middle so I am not too far from Airport,downtown and from work.
On average how long does it take from Marina to travel 30 kms south?

Should I be considering any other area?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

asafaryan said:


> Well thank you for the advice, there are many shared villa's with affordable prices, I have been offered a few. I search in dubbizle mostly and I get crazy when I see agency fees, they get huge fee for doing nothing. They are not even concerned to get you several options and let you choose, take you from house to house, then maybe they would have deserved an agency fee. I'm very frustrated and I can't seem to find a proper house with affordable rent rate in a polite and clean environment. My budget is 28-38k per year for a rent but I'm ready to give even 45 to get what I exactly want.


Asafaryan,

I have been reading your posts and the fact that dubizzle has a lot to offer, the pictures that get posted leave it up to your imagination. I see a lot ofplaces but the pictures are all of the outside! Some of them only list one picture and it is of the small kitchen. I understand your frustration and hopefully, I will be there soon and wioll know exactly what I, you, and everyone else is dealing with.

Good luck!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

I will be working at the airport (I think) so are there places close but not too close? My family will be joining me after 6-8 months or so and I think that will give me plenty of time to get situated.


----------



## asafaryan

Bounty Hunter said:


> Asafaryan,
> 
> I have been reading your posts and the fact that dubizzle has a lot to offer, the pictures that get posted leave it up to your imagination. I see a lot ofplaces but the pictures are all of the outside! Some of them only list one picture and it is of the small kitchen. I understand your frustration and hopefully, I will be there soon and wioll know exactly what I, you, and everyone else is dealing with.
> 
> Good luck!


Well, there are some real announcements in Dubbizle but the rest is just agents' tricks to catch some clients. But my recent experience has shown that there are some very good agents, despite for my budget they are charging too much for what they do. Finding an immediate landlord is very hard, I didn't try.
The pictures are actually very important, and really I don't understand why agents and agencies who are charging and earning a lot of money are so lazy about taking some 8-10 photos and attaching to a particular announcement. They are not worried to call you, you are the one to call and disturb them. In other words, I still didn't see any customer oriented service here, except maybe the metro. 

Well, my agent, who is at Cosmos Star Real Estates, seems to be a very nice guy, first he disappointed me because I liked one studio in this Goldcrest Executive Tower at JLT, the next they I went to his office to make the contract. When I reached the place they told me that this house is already given to somebody else because he came here 1 hour earlier. What the ****. Then I told them I don't care, you find me a studio in this same building withing two days cause my company urges me for the hotel staying. Then he promised me, took from me 700 USD as a deposit for an apartment that I didn't even see (cause I already missed the one that I saw) then he told me that I will get even better one. After couple of days, I told him that I need to move already, he told ok, I will give you a one bedroom apartment for FREE in that same building you can stay there until I will find you studio in this building with a price we agreed. And it's already two days I'm in this apartment which is actually very nice but I can't afford it cause the rental fee is 30% higher for only one bedroom. Our deal was an apartment that I want starting from 1-st August. So I hope everything will be alright. To be continued ...


----------



## asafaryan

Bounty Hunter said:


> I will be working at the airport (I think) so are there places close but not too close? My family will be joining me after 6-8 months or so and I think that will give me plenty of time to get situated.


As long as you are a western guy you will get a good salary package, I'm sure, here race and national discrimination are in first place. Near Airport I don't think there are apartments where you could live, because I work very close to the Airport terminal 2, but after long searches I decided to live 35km away from my workplace, just because the environment (neat, clean, accurate). Moreover, apartments near airport are relatively cheap. But If you want a decent lifestyle and clean house, which has not been polluted before and it doesn't stink you can go for Al Nahda villas which are very close. But if you prefer bit further, then look at Mirdif, there are some good new developments advertised with affordable prices even. Another option is Al Quoz which is somewhere in between the airport and the downtown Dubai.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

asafaryan said:


> As long as you are a western guy you will get a good salary package, I'm sure, here race and national discrimination are in first place. Near Airport I don't think there are apartments where you could live, because I work very close to the Airport terminal 2, but after long searches I decided to live 35km away from my workplace, just because the environment (neat, clean, accurate). Moreover, apartments near airport are relatively cheap. But If you want a decent lifestyle and clean house, which has not been polluted before and it doesn't stink you can go for Al Nahda villas which are very close. But if you prefer bit further, then look at Mirdif, there are some good new developments advertised with affordable prices even. Another option is Al Quoz which is somewhere in between the airport and the downtown Dubai.


Sent you a PM...check it out!


----------



## Bigjimbo

asafaryan said:


> Well, there are some real announcements in Dubbizle but the rest is just agents' tricks to catch some clients. But my recent experience has shown that there are some very good agents, despite for my budget they are charging too much for what they do. Finding an immediate landlord is very hard, I didn't try.
> The pictures are actually very important, and really I don't understand why agents and agencies who are charging and earning a lot of money are so lazy about taking some 8-10 photos and attaching to a particular announcement. They are not worried to call you, you are the one to call and disturb them. In other words, I still didn't see any customer oriented service here, except maybe the metro.
> 
> Well, my agent, who is at Cosmos Star Real Estates, seems to be a very nice guy, first he disappointed me because I liked one studio in this Goldcrest Executive Tower at JLT, the next they I went to his office to make the contract. When I reached the place they told me that this house is already given to somebody else because he came here 1 hour earlier. What the ****. Then I told them I don't care, you find me a studio in this same building withing two days cause my company urges me for the hotel staying. Then he promised me, took from me 700 USD as a deposit for an apartment that I didn't even see (cause I already missed the one that I saw) then he told me that I will get even better one. After couple of days, I told him that I need to move already, he told ok, I will give you a one bedroom apartment for FREE in that same building you can stay there until I will find you studio in this building with a price we agreed. And it's already two days I'm in this apartment which is actually very nice but I can't afford it cause the rental fee is 30% higher for only one bedroom. Our deal was an apartment that I want starting from 1-st August. So I hope everything will be alright. To be continued ...



This sounds crazy! I would call the agent right now and ask for your deposit back as I bet he has used it to put you in a short term let, in which case your money is gone.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

asafaryan said:


> As long as you are a western guy you will get a good salary package, I'm sure, here race and national discrimination are in first place. Near Airport I don't think there are apartments where you could live, because I work very close to the Airport terminal 2, but after long searches I decided to live 35km away from my workplace, just because the environment (neat, clean, accurate). Moreover, apartments near airport are relatively cheap. But If you want a decent lifestyle and clean house, which has not been polluted before and it doesn't stink you can go for Al Nahda villas which are very close. But if you prefer bit further, then look at Mirdif, there are some good new developments advertised with affordable prices even. Another option is Al Quoz which is somewhere in between the airport and the downtown Dubai.


I've been driving a lot between Sharjah and the Marina, going to Sharjah in the morning, return about 5 o 6. I pass the Dubai airport in about 35 minutes from the Marina, total 45 minutes to an industrial area of Sharjah (I avoid the mess around downtown Sharjah). It's not that bad of a commute, you might consider the family commute to school rather than your work commute, the less time on these roads my family would spend would make me feel better than shortening my time.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

steve_99 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. I cannot get an apt near downtown because then my work will be 48 kms away. My office will be 30 kms south of Marina, in Jebel Ali.
> I want to stay somewhere in the middle so I am not too far from Airport,downtown and from work.
> On average how long does it take from Marina to travel 30 kms south?
> 
> Should I be considering any other area?


I live on the north side of the Marina with easy access to Sheik Zayed road, it takes me about 20-25 minutes to gate 8 which is on the south side of Jebel Ali Free Zone.

30-35 minutes to Dubai airport in the mornings, evenings there is traffic from the Mall of the Emirates to downtown.

Why do you need downtown? Ibn Battuta mall is between the Marina and Jebel Ali, Marina Mall in the marina area, Mall of the Emirates 10 minutes away from the Marina. Lots of bars, restaurants and stuff to do around the marina.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

asafaryan said:


> . Prefer having Australian neighbors rather than a pack of men hanging there and spoiling English language.


This is wrong in so many ways.............


----------



## asafaryan

Bigjimbo said:


> This sounds crazy! I would call the agent right now and ask for your deposit back as I bet he has used it to put you in a short term let, in which case your money is gone.


 Really? I'll call him to clarify...thanks


----------



## asafaryan

XDoodlebugger said:


> This is wrong in so many ways.............


maybe I'm mistaken, but when you see camp laborers whistling and commenting on your wife even when she's with your small kid ... this becomes so true as there is nothing more important than safe and private environment.

anyways? is there anything I don't know about Australians?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

asafaryan said:


> is there anything I don't know about Australians?


Yes


----------



## steve_99

XDoodlebugger said:


> I live on the north side of the Marina with easy access to Sheik Zayed road, it takes me about 20-25 minutes to gate 8 which is on the south side of Jebel Ali Free Zone.
> 
> 30-35 minutes to Dubai airport in the mornings, evenings there is traffic from the Mall of the Emirates to downtown.
> 
> Why do you need downtown? Ibn Battuta mall is between the Marina and Jebel Ali, Marina Mall in the marina area, Mall of the Emirates 10 minutes away from the Marina. Lots of bars, restaurants and stuff to do around the marina.



Please read my post carefully. I don't need downtown. In fact I want to stay around Marina so I am 20-25 mins from airport (North) and 30 mins from Jebel Ali (South)

So I was asking for suggestions and someone said to live in downtown as it's more fun.

Again to make it simple:

work @ Jebel ali
[email protected] ??? (I prefer a place where young expats live and where the action is)


----------



## rsinner

steve_99 said:


> Please read my post carefully. I don't need downtown. In fact I want to stay around Marina so I am 20-25 mins from airport (North) and 30 mins from Jebel Ali (South)
> 
> So I was asking for suggestions and someone said to live in downtown as it's more fun.
> 
> Again to make it simple:
> 
> work @ Jebel ali
> [email protected] ??? (I prefer a place where young expats live and where the action is)


Depending on budget: Marina, JBR, JLT, probably Tecom, Al Barsha. 
Dubizzle.com is your friend


----------



## XDoodlebugger

steve_99 said:


> Please read my post carefully. I don't need downtown. In fact I want to stay around Marina so I am 20-25 mins from airport (North) and 30 mins from Jebel Ali (South)
> 
> So I was asking for suggestions and someone said to live in downtown as it's more fun.
> 
> Again to make it simple:
> 
> work @ Jebel ali
> [email protected] ??? (I prefer a place where young expats live and where the action is)


Read my post carefully. I live on the North side of the Marina and it has what you need, specifically The Torch Towers. Although I think you need to switch the times around, a bit further time wise to the airport than Jebel Ali.

If that is beyond your budget look at the Jumeira Lake Towers across SZR.


----------



## steve_99

My budget is around 120k AED. And I am looking for a 2 bedroom. preferably furnished. Do they have any serviced apt. in that range?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

steve_99 said:


> My budget is around 120k AED. And I am looking for a 2 bedroom. preferably furnished. Do they have any serviced apt. in that range?


My two bedroom was 120,000 and had some furniture but I added some things and removed a couple of pieces. They are available. Most places include a fridge and washing machine/dryer combo.

I pay 350 AED a month for a cleaning crew to come in and clean once a week, that is fine for me, if you want more often just pay a bit more.

Shirts only laundry runs about 40 a week, they pick up and deliver. They would do it all if asked but my dedicates were getting beat up by them.


----------



## steve_99

XDoodlebugger said:


> My two bedroom was 120,000 and had some furniture but I added some things and removed a couple of pieces. They are available. Most places include a fridge and washing machine/dryer combo.
> 
> I pay 350 AED a month for a cleaning crew to come in and clean once a week, that is fine for me, if you want more often just pay a bit more.
> 
> Shirts only laundry runs about 40 a week, they pick up and deliver. They would do it all if asked but my dedicates were getting beat up by them.



Sounds good. 

what do you think about this:

Rent Dubai The Torch Apartment For Rent


----------



## XDoodlebugger

steve_99 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> what do you think about this:
> 
> Rent Dubai The Torch Apartment For Rent


The 05 apartments have the best view, but that is it!


----------



## Chadward

XDoodlebugger said:


> My two bedroom was 120,000 and had some furniture but I added some things and removed a couple of pieces. They are available. Most places include a fridge and washing machine/dryer combo.
> 
> I pay 350 AED a month for a cleaning crew to come in and clean once a week, that is fine for me, if you want more often just pay a bit more.
> 
> Shirts only laundry runs about 40 a week, they pick up and deliver. They would do it all if asked but my dedicates were getting beat up by them.


Hi, 

Whats the hourly rate of your cleaner, Dubai cleaners quote AED 80 / hour is this a fair rate?


----------



## rosy83

*JBR - Whereabouts*

Hi Guys
Thank you for this thread, its absolutely great!
Its been a godsend during a period of potential change and uncertainty
I am waiting to hear if I get an accomodation allowance along with a potential job offer.
I visited Dubai previously and absolutely loved the JBR walk with the buzzing restaurants and cafes. I would ideally like to live there and my office is in the internet city.
I have done some quick searches on Dubizzle but need to get a 'been there done that experienced' opinion

So my questions are:

Is JBR to DIC commuteable? How much and how would one commute?

How much do I need for a 2 bedroom with a pool and gym in that area?

The searches bring up JBR but then also numerous building names like 'Rimal', can anyone help me understand what the newer better buildings are, like do they have a building name to narrow my search?

Is JBR close to the beach? Is the public beach even nice? On visits I was spoilt by the luxury hotel private beaches.

We are a young couple in our late twenties and 1 cat

Thanks guys

Rosy


----------



## vantage

are you happy that your cat will be an indoors cat??
otherwise you're going to need a villa - and the local cats have a mean glint in their eye...!


----------



## wandabug

JBR is 30 identical buildings all built around the same time. The apartments vary a little between the buildings but not much and the standard is the same. They are named Rimal, Shams, Murjan, Bahar, Amwaj etc. 
It is next to the beach hence it's name - Jumeirah Beach Residence. The public beach is very good. There was meant to be a beach park for residents but it became a public car park instead.
There are no gyms which is unusual for apartment buildings in new Dubai. Except for Amwaj 1.2.3 and 5 which are owned by one of the sheiks and he turned a couple of loft apartments into a gym for the residents.
JBR has a no pets policy. People do have cats there but if they do decide to enforce the rule you could find yourself having to find a new home for tiddles.
It is not far to DIC - drive or taxi.
JBR is not near the Metro. If you planning to use the Metro for work then you would be better looking at apartments at the other side of The Marina by the Metro Station and Marina Walk. 
Personally I think the towers near Marina Walk far nicer that JBR and Marina Walk is also buzzing with Shops and Restaurants. And you can have pets.


----------



## m1key

vantage said:


> are you happy that your cat will be an indoors cat??
> otherwise you're going to need a villa - and the local cats have a mean glint in their eye...!


Agree with this. Our 2 cats are getting on a bit and I thought they'd be happy in an apartment. Didn't happen. They were miserable and became lethargic. We moved to a villa and they are happy now despite it being too hot outside most of the time for them.

Every cat is different, but don't assume a cat that previously had the freedom to go outside will be happy in an apartment. Might be worth trying them out in a short term let apartment first to see how they adapt.

Good luck with the move...


----------



## wandabug

2 bed JBR - about dhs.110k


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Chadward said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whats the hourly rate of your cleaner, Dubai cleaners quote AED 80 / hour is this a fair rate?


Two guys x two hours each week, four hours labor for 87.5 so 21.875 AED/hour per person.

So unless they are bring in 3 or 4 people then no, 80 AED is $21.77, I didn't even pay my house cleaner that in the States and these guys will be lucky to make 2000 AED a month.


----------



## rosy83

OMG are you guys sure no pets allowed in JBR?
Like all of the JBR buildings?
This is a massive blow cus I love that area for its closeness to everything.
Are they strict about enforcing such a ban?
My cat is a 'flat cat' because I live near canary wharf in London so there are only high rise flats and hes perfectly happy with space to run around and toys to entertain.
I would never ever want to put him outside at the mercy of cars, strangers, disease from other strays.
He's a pedigree cat and has never lived outdoors.
Is dubai marina as close to the beach as JBR
This really sucks


----------



## XDoodlebugger

rosy83 said:


> OMG are you guys sure no pets allowed in JBR?
> Like all of the JBR buildings?
> This is a massive blow cus I love that area for its closeness to everything.
> Are they strict about enforcing such a ban?
> My cat is a 'flat cat' because I live near canary wharf in London so there are only high rise flats and hes perfectly happy with space to run around and toys to entertain.
> I would never ever want to put him outside at the mercy of cars, strangers, disease from other strays.
> He's a pedigree cat and has never lived outdoors.
> Is dubai marina as close to the beach as JBR
> This really sucks


On the Marina Walk side it is a bit of a walk to the beach, but taxi's are cheap (maybe 10AED from The Torch) to have them drop you off there anyway.

There are also a LOT of buildings on that side that are not considered JBR, I looked at Botanical for example and it was a nice place.


----------



## m1key

Some parts of the Marina are pretty close to the beach. Others are a bit of a hike. This will be useful for you


----------



## wandabug

The Marina is a huge area - 200+ Towers. JBR is the strip of identical sand coloured towers running alongside the beach. There are plenty of nicer and newer towers across the road from JBR.
How is your budget? If you are limited you can look at Jumeirah Lake Towers on the other side of Sheik Zayed Road - you will get much more for your money there and there are 2 metro stations. There are 2 a/c footbridges from JLT to The Marina. Walkable to the beach in the winter (15-20 mins) but too hot to walk in the summer. Taxi's are very cheap here compared to UK.
Don't be fooled into thinking that everything is at JBR - it isn't and it isn't that central to anything other than JBR.


----------



## rasskass

Has anyone managed to rent an apartment in the new Maze Tower on sheikh Zayed rd?? 

Please let me know I you have experience with this place I need to ask a question?

Thanks


----------



## rosy83

If my husband lands a job in Abu Dhabi would it be a commuteable distance from Abu Dhabi to JBR? It wouldnt be the best scenario but it seems my husbands best chance of a job might be local banks and sovereign funds.
So whilst i need to get to DIC and JBR is easy commute what is a better in between if this scenario happens?

Also what is 'The Torch', where is that located, is it any good?

thanks


----------



## Bounty Hunter

m1key said:


> Some parts of the Marina are pretty close to the beach. Others are a bit of a hike. This will be useful for you


Thanks for that schematic! How far is all of this from the Abu Dhabi airport? I will be working there and I don't want to drive 30-4- mins one way to and from work. I won't be making a lot of money as I have seen people will be but I would like to at least live somewhere nice. What are the price ranges throughout the whole Marina area? No, no....just a one beedroom or possibly (depending on the overall size) a studio place. I'm pretty easy going until it come to my living space.


----------



## Roadworrier

Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks for that schematic! How far is all of this from the Abu Dhabi airport? I will be working there and I don't want to drive 30-4- mins one way to and from work. I won't be making a lot of money as I have seen people will be but I would like to at least live somewhere nice. What are the price ranges throughout the whole Marina area? No, no....just a one beedroom or possibly (depending on the overall size) a studio place. I'm pretty easy going until it come to my living space.


I'm currently staying in a hotel at JBR for a week while searching out some housing, and driving to Abu Dhabi. It's an hour to the AD airport and about 1:15 into the city with Ramadan traffic. I suspect wwhen one single accident happens (fog has beeen known to cause 200-car pile ups at least twice in recent years) and those times go up, so be prepared.


----------



## Narender

m1key said:


> Some parts of the Marina are pretty close to the beach. Others are a bit of a hike. This will be useful for you


This is so helpful! thanks so much


----------



## m1key

Narender said:


> This is so helpful! thanks so much


No problem. It doesn't have every building on it, but it helps get your bearings. If you use Google Maps a few of the buildings are on there that aren't named on the plan. You can add a few in yourself that way.


----------



## m1key

Bounty Hunter said:


> Thanks for that schematic! How far is all of this from the Abu Dhabi airport? I will be working there and I don't want to drive 30-4- mins one way to and from work. I won't be making a lot of money as I have seen people will be but I would like to at least live somewhere nice. What are the price ranges throughout the whole Marina area? No, no....just a one beedroom or possibly (depending on the overall size) a studio place. I'm pretty easy going until it come to my living space.


Roadworrier has answered the AD part. For pricing it varies a lot between buildings, as the quality and sizes vary a lot. You can get a reasonable idea on Dubizzle for prices. There is quite a bit of construction in some areas, which if you don't mind means you can get more for your money. JLT (Jumeirah Lake Towers) is just the other side of SZR (Sheikh Zayed Road) and has foot bridges across to the marina. You'll generally get more for your money there, so could be an option if the budget is tight. Traffic can be bad in places, so check out areas well before committing.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

rosy83 said:


> Also what is 'The Torch', where is that located, is it any good?
> 
> thanks


The map someone just gave a link to has the Torch slightly mis-labeled but close. It's on the far north side (right side of the map), nearly on the Marina.

Easy access to Sheik Zayed road, easy walk to Marina Walk, a decent building, I like it.

A few pictures: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3743549308534.170227.1270278031&type=3


----------



## M3red

XDoodlebugger said:


> The map someone just gave a link to has the Torch slightly mis-labeled but close. It's on the far north side (right side of the map), nearly on the Marina.
> 
> Easy access to Sheik Zayed road, easy walk to Marina Walk, a decent building, I like it.
> 
> A few pictures:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3743549308534.170227.1270278031&type=3


how much is a place like that one?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

M3red said:


> how much is a place like that one?


Two bedroom with the best view AED120,000, I know someone with a nice (but not as nice) view that is paying AED90,000 for 2 bedrooms.


----------



## M3red

XDoodlebugger said:


> Two bedroom with the best view AED120,000, I know someone with a nice (but not as nice) view that is paying AED90,000 for 2 bedrooms.


awesome, probably will be October before I arrive so will definitely look there. Fingers crossed my offer (due early next week meets my expectations!).

Thanks mate


----------



## XDoodlebugger

M3red said:


> awesome, probably will be October before I arrive so will definitely look there. Fingers crossed my offer (due early next week meets my expectations!).
> 
> Thanks mate


Good luck!


----------



## rosy83

Hi Guys
throughout the forum it describes negotiating price of apartments down by paying in fewer cheques
But can I just ask something (perhaps silly)

Regardless of whether I pay in 4 cheques or 2 or 1 am I not still liable for 1 year's rent?
Or is it that if I pay for 3 months i can leave on the 4th or pay 1 cheque for 6 months and then move out

Because then it comes down to just how much up front out of pocket money I have to hand over in 1 cheque. I mean prepaying is only a problem if you won't get to use the whole term and its non refundable

Frankly handing over a years rent is a BIG ASK! That could be nearly £24,000!!!

Does it really really make them knock off 10-15k? Like would a 2bed 120k turn into a 100k? Appreciate its a case by case thing.

Also, what 'cheque' do they accept? Can I pay with a UK bank account cheque or do I need to transfer funds from a UK account to a UAE account and then write a cheque out of that 1?

Thanks for all the help, sorry for such a looooong list of questions

R


----------



## m1key

Hi Guys
throughout the forum it describes negotiating price of apartments down by paying in fewer cheques
But can I just ask something (perhaps silly)

Regardless of whether I pay in 4 cheques or 2 or 1 am I not still liable for 1 year's rent?

Yes. You may be able to break the contract and leave early by paying a penalty. I believe 3 months rent is the going rate for that.

Or is it that if I pay for 3 months i can leave on the 4th or pay 1 cheque for 6 months and then move out

Because then it comes down to just how much up front out of pocket money I have to hand over in 1 cheque. I mean prepaying is only a problem if you won't get to use the whole term and its non refundable

Frankly handing over a years rent is a BIG ASK! That could be nearly £24,000!!!

Yes. It is crazy but the norm here.

Does it really really make them knock off 10-15k? Like would a 2bed 120k turn into a 100k? Appreciate its a case by case thing.

You can get the price down paying with one cheque. Some landlords will not do this. For a 120k place, you'd be looking at 5k off, 10k if you were lucky, or the price was unrealistic to start. Depends on the landlords circumstances and if they are in cuckoo land or not!

Also, what 'cheque' do they accept? Can I pay with a UK bank account cheque or do I need to transfer funds from a UK account to a UAE account and then write a cheque out of that 1?

UAE cheque. I suppose the landlord might accept something else, but very very unlikely I would have thought.

Thanks for all the help, sorry for such a looooong list of questions

R


----------



## rosy83

*rent*

Thanks Mikey thats really helpful
Now I just need to figure out how to get hold of such a big sum!
doh!

:behindsofa:


----------



## M3red

rosy83 said:


> Thanks Mikey thats really helpful
> Now I just need to figure out how to get hold of such a big sum!
> doh!
> 
> :behindsofa:


I m hoping I get a loan from my company and pay back monthly as per the usual way in the uk...


----------



## wandabug

When paying with multiple cheques you hand over all the cheques, post dated. It is illegal to bounce a cheque here - you have to honour them.
Regardless of how many cheques you pay with, it is a 1 year contract - you sign to pay rent for a year and the landlord cannot ask you to leave.
A foreign cheque can take 6 weeks to clear - no landlord will want a UK cheque. (would you accept a UAE cheque in the UK?)


----------



## M3red

wandabug said:


> When paying with multiple cheques you hand over all the cheques, post dated. It is illegal to bounce a cheque here - you have to honour them.
> Regardless of how many cheques you pay with, it is a 1 year contract - you sign to pay rent for a year and the landlord cannot ask you to leave.
> A foreign cheque can take 6 weeks to clear - no landlord will want a UK cheque. (would you accept a UAE cheque in the UK?)


What sort of deposit do landlords in the UAE want?


----------



## Felixtoo2

When you rent for the year you give the full amount in cheques/cash Plus 5% of the rental value as a deposit and also 5% of the rental value as the agents fee.


----------



## Tusk

How is the area around Mall of the Emirates for housing? 

We're a young family of 4 trying to stick to a tight budget. I'm seeing a lot of new(er) apartments in that area that appear to be within budget. We're considering JLT, Al Barsha and TECOM--need something metro accessible as we'll be a 1 car family. Seeking something safe and family-friendly. Any areas/buildings within those parameters that we should avoid?


----------



## M3red

Felixtoo2 said:


> When you rent for the year you give the full amount in cheques/cash Plus 5% of the rental value as a deposit and also 5% of the rental value as the agents fee.


5% agents fees, anyway to avoid this?


----------



## Felixtoo2

The only way to avoid it is to deal directly with the landlord.


----------



## M3red

Felixtoo2 said:


> The only way to avoid it is to deal directly with the landlord.


is this recommended?! 

I assume that there is zero protection for your deposit?


----------



## caetanomi

*Marina flat hunt finally over*

With an avarage of 44 degrees, my wife and i have just terminated a seven day flat hunt for a 3 br appartment in dubai marina and here are hopefully some interesting information about the situation right now. 

Basic info:

There are mainly one and two bedroom flats available in the marina and for them you can negotioate the most about price and checks. Three beds are less as most people tend to stay in villas so not as easy to find as smaller appartments. 

How to save time: 
Check out the available flats on dubizzle but filter to your number of beds, budget plus choose to see only ads from last two weeks maximum. Then see where the flats are located and go visit them even without an agent, most of the time the security guy in the tower you visit will give you a key or come and show you the appartment. Once you are in the the tower, you will know if this is for you and can start contacting the agencies and many times you will discover that ten agents want to show the same flat so remember the flat number.

Tower reviews:

Mag 218 - good choice and value for money, have friends living there and are happy

Marina Heights - same as mag 218 but bigger sized rooms. Great gym, pool and upkeep is better than avarage. If it wasnt for the missing maid room, we would have signed here. 

Riviera tower - Good layout, upkeep is ok but only flats facing marina and not shk zayed rd are worth considering. Some finishing is not good quality. 

Emaar six towers - best choice if you have the money, not the most modern but good quality.

Silverene - amazing finishing, best design and superb location. If you are a young couple in the media/design industry you should live here. Space and no dishwasher are limits but safe bet as i have friends living there. Gym in A building is not ready however. 

Botanica - avoid. As gavtek said in another post, select group sucks and upkeep is a risk. 

ARY tower - Total crap option. Bad finishing and people leaving their smelly shoes in hall plus it feels like 30% of the apprtments are occupied by hookers or happy ending massage studios. 

Marina Mansions Tower - huge apprtments but felt like somthing was missing and for same price there are better options like above mentioned towers. 

Time Place tower - top location and well planned appartments with great view. To consider if not too expensive. Bathrooms are not too sexy however and not sure about upkeep but looks good. 

Diamond towers and pinnacle - avoid as without quality, many serious agents dont work with those buildings 

Marina 23 and torch - newer saw them but if you are looking for a two bedroom, go see them as i heard only good things. 

Orra tower - signed a flat here as finishing is great and easy for me to commute daily to abu dhabi. Not sure about upkeep however so taking a risk plus pool sucks. 

JBR - not for us, wrong location and too much council housing feel to it. Great for deals and 

As mentioned before on this forum, the are loads of crap estate agents with no clue about anything or Foxton's styled british expats trying to get you to sign asap. Of all the agents i met, i can recommend two companies based on my experience. Shameel at open source at 971 555139446, he is a young guy so not an experienced oldtimer but active and no bull****ter. Other is hussain ali at trump real estate at 971 509255664, a serious guy and only agent who actually bothered to send some additional photos for a duplex that i requested. 

Good luck!
Mr Peter


----------



## mariog99

caetanomi said:


> With an avarage of 44 degrees, my wife and i have just terminated a seven day flat hunt for a 3 br appartment in dubai marina and here are hopefully some interesting information about the situation right now.
> 
> Basic info:
> 
> There are mainly one and two bedroom flats available in the marina and for them you can negotioate the most about price and checks. Three beds are less as most people tend to stay in villas so not as easy to find as smaller appartments.
> 
> How to save time:
> Check out the available flats on dubizzle but filter to your number of beds, budget plus choose to see only ads from last two weeks maximum. Then see where the flats are located and go visit them even without an agent, most of the time the security guy in the tower you visit will give you a key or come and show you the appartment. Once you are in the the tower, you will know if this is for you and can start contacting the agencies and many times you will discover that ten agents want to show the same flat so remember the flat number.
> 
> Tower reviews:
> 
> Mag 218 - good choice and value for money, have friends living there and are happy
> 
> Marina Heights - same as mag 218 but bigger sized rooms. Great gym, pool and upkeep is better than avarage. If it wasnt for the missing maid room, we would have signed here.
> 
> Riviera tower - Good layout, upkeep is ok but only flats facing marina and not shk zayed rd are worth considering. Some finishing is not good quality.
> 
> Emaar six towers - best choice if you have the money, not the most modern but good quality.
> 
> Silverene - amazing finishing, best design and superb location. If you are a young couple in the media/design industry you should live here. Space and no dishwasher are limits but safe bet as i have friends living there. Gym in A building is not ready however.
> 
> Botanica - avoid. As gavtek said in another post, select group sucks and upkeep is a risk.
> 
> ARY tower - Total crap option. Bad finishing and people leaving their smelly shoes in hall plus it feels like 30% of the apprtments are occupied by hookers or happy ending massage studios.
> 
> Marina Mansions Tower - huge apprtments but felt like somthing was missing and for same price there are better options like above mentioned towers.
> 
> Time Place tower - top location and well planned appartments with great view. To consider if not too expensive. Bathrooms are not too sexy however and not sure about upkeep but looks good.
> 
> Diamond towers and pinnacle - avoid as without quality, many serious agents dont work with those buildings
> 
> Marina 23 and torch - newer saw them but if you are looking for a two bedroom, go see them as i heard only good things.
> 
> Orra tower - signed a flat here as finishing is great and easy for me to commute daily to abu dhabi. Not sure about upkeep however so taking a risk plus pool sucks.
> 
> JBR - not for us, wrong location and too much council housing feel to it. Great for deals and
> 
> As mentioned before on this forum, the are loads of crap estate agents with no clue about anything or Foxton's styled british expats trying to get you to sign asap. Of all the agents i met, i can recommend two companies based on my experience. Shameel at open source at 971 555139446, he is a young guy so not an experienced oldtimer but active and no bull****ter. Other is hussain ali at trump real estate at 971 509255664, a serious guy and only agent who actually bothered to send some additional photos for a duplex that i requested.
> 
> Good luck!
> Mr Peter



thank you so much for takeing the time to do this is so help full i will be doing the same in 2 months :clap2:


----------



## de Mexicaan

@Mr Peter, thanks for your input on this. 
We are also looking for a 3-bed, but probably will choose JBR anyway because of the pedestrian area around it and the proximity of the beach.
We also saw Marina Heights. It was not bad but in my opinion the living room is very narrow.
Were you able to negotiate the price? I have the impression that many apartments are empty (at least in JBR), even 3-beds.


----------



## caetanomi

@ da mexicaan

Three beds are less of compared to other categories, especially with maid room. I did not had time to haggle which would probably saved me 5-10 K but got 4 cheques which is what i wanted. Regarding JBR, be aware that traffic is terrible (except for in august) while getting in and out and from there and you might get stuck forever.


----------



## Sisi2012

If you have a family with children, which is better: meadows 1 or the Lakes?


----------



## jas_mirage

I was looking at a 1BHK in and around the Festival City. That is where I will be working. We are just a young couple what should I be expecting realistically..


----------



## rsinner

jas_mirage said:


> I was looking at a 1BHK in and around the Festival City. That is where I will be working. We are just a young couple what should I be expecting realistically..


Dubizzle.com in case you havent checked it yet. Expect some neotiation.
No idea what communities are close by though


----------



## jas_mirage

rsinner said:


> Dubizzle.com in case you havent checked it yet. Expect some neotiation.
> No idea what communities are close by though


Have checked it, but am wondering if there are any communities nearby or the areas to avoid. Guess Rashidiya falls somewhere round there. Any other places worth checking out?


----------



## Seanog85

Excellent post


----------



## Black Jack

I have a question about renting in THE ADDRESS....

I understand it is "all inclusive", however, are there ANY fees at all? 

Parking?

DEWA?

What kind of cable TV and Internet are provided?

Is the internet reliable?


----------



## wandabug

I lived at The Address Downtown - it was fantastic. There used to be a 2% service charge paid by the tenant - don't know if that still applies. Other than that there are no charges for the Tenant. DEWA, Parking Internet, TV etc are all included. Internet speed was very good, TV channels were good as well (Showtime).
Facilities and Service - excellent.


----------



## pauleire

*Looking for short term letting*

I am moving to Dubai mid September and as I want to have a look around for a month before settling on a full year contract does anybody know where a cheap place to get a serviced apt/cheap hotel etc in the Lakes/marina district? i am a musician and will be coming over with a friend. We have auditions and gigs lined up but no where to stay whe we arrive. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## de Mexicaan

@pauleire: I do not know your definition of cheap, but in my opinion Marina is not cheap and in my perception the prices are going up. I read somewhere that Radisson Blue sometimes offers good prices. It is probably cheaper to look somewhere else, e.g. Holiday Inn Express Internet City (basic though).
I am not sure if there are apartments like this in Jumeirah Lake Towers, but you might want to take a look.


----------



## wandabug

You'd be better searching areas like Al Barsha or Bur Dubai for cheaper serviced apartments. There are loads of options just google serviced apartments. Or Golden Sands Bur Bubai and Silver Sands. The Marina is an expensive area. Jumeirah Lake Towers accross the road from The Marina is a little cheaper but still expensive. There is Liwa Heights Serviced apartments and The Bonnington at JLT. There is serviced apartments at Discovery Gardens which will be much cheaper and close to Marina but cannot remember the name.


----------



## Cearense

Sisi2012 said:


> If you have a family with children, which is better: meadows 1 or the Lakes?


I'd say they are pretty much the same, it would go down to the specific villa you're looking for. In Meadows 1 just stay away from villas facing the new road to JLT.


----------



## Roadworrier

de Mexicaan said:


> @pauleire: I do not know your definition of cheap, but in my opinion Marina is not cheap and in my perception the prices are going up. I read somewhere that Radisson Blue sometimes offers good prices. It is probably cheaper to look somewhere else, e.g. Holiday Inn Express Internet City (basic though).
> I am not sure if there are apartments like this in Jumeirah Lake Towers, but you might want to take a look.


I'm staying at the Gloria Hotel Apts in TECOM area when I make my move in Sept. Good location, fair price


----------



## Belgium3800

I have read some pages of this thread already, very interesting !

My office asked me to move to Dubai in the beginning of November. I will be traveling towards Dubai for the first time mid-september to look for an apartment.

I am 28 year old and would love to live around younger people for a nice social life. My yearly budget for an apartment is 65000-70000 AED. My office will be in the Jebel Ali Free Zone.

Besides from Marina and JLT, which are the best area for young people to live?


----------



## nyanda

*Ultimate CHEAP guide to apartments*

_I am new to Dubai and will be making a reasonable salary. I wish to save as much money as possible but still live with the comforts of home. This is my account of shopping around for apartments in Dubai. I hope this helps you or is at least informative information. This is day one of looking.​_

*Motor City
*
Grocery Store, Starbucks, Restaurants, Pharmacy, Ladies Center (I don't know what that is), Subway, Burger place (I think it was Wendys or Burger King) 

Studio was $38,000dir unfurmished
Pool, Gym, utilities not included
Cute apartments, clean, new, all appliances incl. washer/dryer
NO one brms available


*Sports City
*
Nothing around and I mean nothing (construction mostly and high rises)
5 mins drive to Motor City

Studio 26,000 unfurnished, 28,000 furnished
1 brm 36,000 unfurnished-40,000 furnished
Furnished means all appliances, including a microwave (still in box), queen bed, desk, sofa set, curtains, dresser, coffee table, and rugs
looks like from IKEA and quite nice
Roof top amazing out door pool, sauna and hot tub
gym (separated by men/women

IMPZ

Very crowded feeling but I had no proof
Various cooked food smells
Apts didn't seem to be cleaned for showing
Pool with lawn chairs, playground
HUGE apartments
1 brm-$20,000
2 brm-$40,000


----------



## scottyw

Thanks, this is good info.
Let me know how day 2 goes!


----------



## nyanda

*Day 2*

Tecom

Brand new apartments available
upgraded accessories (funky door handles, etc)

Studio-$40.000
1 brm-$60.000
The higher the floor the higher the price. 

Populated area
Lots around (shops)


----------



## scottyw

I'm curious, how are you finding the agents to deal with? How are you finding the listings, only through agents or internet etc?


----------



## nyanda

*Agents*

Tried to deal with agents but didnt work. 

Someone through work is doing all the dealings.


----------



## lily03

Hi everyone

I have one small question 

I have been living in Dubai with my sister for almost a year now. She has a visa from her University, i have a visa from my employer. The apartment is on her name, since she was the one who moved first.

So now we are planning to renew our contract, but her visa is expiring in 2 months (she will graduate). I know that we can renew the contract under her name (since at the moment she still has a residence visa), but after her visa expires she will apply for the visit visa, and she is afraid that she will not be able to get a visit visa if the apartment is under her name. Normally Croatia passport holders don't have a problem getting the visa. Are her concerns justified?

I know that I can just transfer the apartment to my name, but that involves extra charges, again deposits, changing DEWA/du on my name, so I just wanted to see if there is an easier way

Thank you for your replies


----------



## lily03

Hi everyone

I have one small question 

I have been living in Dubai with my sister for almost a year now. She has a visa from her University, i have a visa from my employer. The apartment is on her name, since she was the one who moved first.

So now we are planning to renew our contract, but her visa is expiring in 2 months (she will graduate). I know that we can renew the contract under her name (since at the moment she still has a residence visa), but after her visa expires she will apply for the visit visa, and she is afraid that she will not be able to get a visit visa if the apartment is under her name. Normally Croatia passport holders don't have a problem getting the visa. Are her concerns justified?

I know that I can just transfer the apartment to my name, but that involves extra charges, again deposits, changing DEWA/du on my name, so I just wanted to see if there is an easier way

Thank you for your replies


----------



## de Mexicaan

@Belgium3800:
I think there are also young people in Business Bay, near the Burj Khalifa and Dubai Mall. At least, last week I met a few who live there.


----------



## Lauren1989

I am thinking about renting a furnished apartment in the Address Dubai Marina as I am interning at Media City. Does anyone know anything about the property/locale?

Thanks xxx


----------



## shikabika100

Thank you thank you! This is the most useful and comprehensive summary i have found online so far....i am italian, single, moving to dubai in nov as my company is opening a new office there....my housing allowance was good, more than a single person needs, and that tempted me to get a 2 br, large fancier apt! Your summary cautioned me! All those hidden costs i did not take into account....so thanks again! Please keep posting useful info and tips....it is very helpful to those of us flying blind


----------



## shikabika100

*Big Thanks from a newbie*

Thank you ALL so so much for taking time with tips and info! I was feeling so lost..I work for a US company that just opened an office in Dubai...they are newbies too! they cannot be of any help to those of us they asked to re-locate...I am really worried to get a bad "rental" experience, and what i read from all of you was eye opening, I want to live in the marina coz it is near to the office, my housing allowance is 120k aed, i am single, not a big fan of JBR towers...if any of view can recommend a hi quality tower in the marina, as well as a trust worthy real estate company, i would be most appreciative!
Thanks a mill


----------



## XDoodlebugger

shikabika100 said:


> Thank you ALL so so much for taking time with tips and info! I was feeling so lost..I work for a US company that just opened an office in Dubai...they are newbies too! they cannot be of any help to those of us they asked to re-locate...I am really worried to get a bad "rental" experience, and what i read from all of you was eye opening, I want to live in the marina coz it is near to the office, my housing allowance is 120k aed, i am single, not a big fan of JBR towers...if any of view can recommend a hi quality tower in the marina, as well as a trust worthy real estate company, i would be most appreciative!
> Thanks a mill


The Torch Towers


----------



## Bigjimbo

shikabika100 said:


> Thank you ALL so so much for taking time with tips and info! I was feeling so lost..I work for a US company that just opened an office in Dubai...they are newbies too! they cannot be of any help to those of us they asked to re-locate...I am really worried to get a bad "rental" experience, and what i read from all of you was eye opening, I want to live in the marina coz it is near to the office, my housing allowance is 120k aed, i am single, not a big fan of JBR towers...if any of view can recommend a hi quality tower in the marina, as well as a trust worthy real estate company, i would be most appreciative!
> Thanks a mill


You can get a nice Shorelines apartment for that on the Palm.....


----------



## mop49100

Hello,

For someone who is (hopefully) going to work in the Dubai Airport what are the nearest and best locations to consider?

Best regards to all!


----------



## mop49100

Hello,

For someone who is (hopefully) going to work in the Dubai Airport what are the nearest and best locations to consider?
Thinking in renting a 2 bedroom apartment...

Best regards to all!


----------



## m1key

mop49100 said:


> Hello,
> 
> For someone who is (hopefully) going to work in the Dubai Airport what are the nearest and best locations to consider?
> Thinking in renting a 2 bedroom apartment...
> 
> Best regards to all!


Mirdif is next to the airport and reasonably priced. Watch out for aircraft noise though! Depends what your budget is and what lifestyle you're looking for. Downtown is decent for the airport and has lots of restaurants and things going on. If you post your budget and requirements folk on here could direct you to the best areas for you.


----------



## mop49100

m1key said:


> Mirdif is next to the airport and reasonably priced. Watch out for aircraft noise though! Depends what your budget is and what lifestyle you're looking for. Downtown is decent for the airport and has lots of restaurants and things going on. If you post your budget and requirements folk on here could direct you to the best areas for you.


Hello m1key!

Thank you for your reply. I'll be "living" with a budget of 7500EAD a month (90.000 a year)... Mirdif looks good for me, but after a quick search I couldn't find anything under 120.000EAD... Any ideas?

Regards to all!


----------



## m1key

mop49100 said:


> Hello m1key!
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I'll be "living" with a budget of 7500EAD a month (90.000 a year)... Mirdif looks good for me, but after a quick search I couldn't find anything under 120.000EAD... Any ideas?
> 
> Regards to all!


2 bed apartments in Mirdif should be around 50k plus. Where are you searching? Take a look on Dubizzle


----------



## jas_mirage

My office will be in SZR next to the Oasis Centre. Can anyone suggest an affordable 1BHK in the area, if not close then atleast easily accessible by Metro or Bus as I do not have a license yet.


----------



## Keane

*A little problem*

Hello guys
need your help. I am arriving in Dubai this weekend. The person with whomi was suppose to stay left his apartment and is looking for a new one. At the moment he is living in an hotel. I have interview this monday, and stillhave no place once i reach there.
A friend's friend who live in Dubai has told me about an apartment with 123 AED per day charges. If in case i have to stay on my own for a more than a cpl of days, it will be very expensive for me.
Can anyone find me a place to stay for 2-7 days? I can pay but i would prefer a cheap place, dont wanna spend too much on accommodation at the moment.
Any help from you guys would be highly appreciated

Thanks
Keane


----------



## m1key

jas_mirage said:


> My office will be in SZR next to the Oasis Centre. Can anyone suggest an affordable 1BHK in the area, if not close then atleast easily accessible by Metro or Bus as I do not have a license yet.


Depends on your definition of affordable. Business Bay is not far and has a metro station if you go for one of the towers near SZR. Off top of my head there isn't a metro station near the Oasis Centre. Would be a fair hike in the summer heat.


----------



## rsinner

Keane said:


> A friend's friend who live in Dubai has told me about an apartment with 123 AED per day charges. If in case i have to stay on my own for a more than a cpl of days, it will be very expensive for me.


I doubt you will get anything cheaper than this (123 AED/day) - hotels etc. will all be more expensive, and your best bet would be to use your friends/their friends to stay at their place. Failing this, this could be an option Youth Hostel Association U.A.E. but only marginally cheaper for a dorm bed in Dubai (Sharjah is cheaper, but you would then need to worry about a bus to Dubai).

Also google for hostels in Dubai. I got this as a link http://www.hostelworld.com/search?city=Dubai&country=United Arab Emirates


----------



## Keane

thank u rsinner


----------



## AVO

Dear All,

I am a newbie and will be moving to Dubai in november with my wife and 1 year old daughter.
My work place would be JLT. 
I am looking for a place in dubai, which has a community living , like a cluster of buildings with loads of green space for children to play and families around.
I know Greens would be an option, but reading about the scam, now I am v worried on how to really go about my hunt.
Are their any other options other than the Greens . Budget would be upto 85-90k max- 2br or a 1.5 br will also do for me.I would prefer an appartment vis a vis a villa as it would entail low maintenance.

Members pls advise the communities where my family would not feel isolated while i am off to work..

Appreciate your help.

Brgds
AVO


----------



## amitgoyalamit

AVO said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a newbie and will be moving to Dubai in november with my wife and 1 year old daughter.
> My work place would be JLT.
> I am looking for a place in dubai, which has a community living , like a cluster of buildings with loads of green space for children to play and families around.
> I know Greens would be an option, but reading about the scam, now I am v worried on how to really go about my hunt.
> Are their any other options other than the Greens . Budget would be upto 85-90k max- 2br or a 1.5 br will also do for me.I would prefer an appartment vis a vis a villa as it would entail low maintenance.
> 
> Members pls advise the communities where my family would not feel isolated while i am off to work..
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Brgds
> AVO


Try "The Gardens" area just behind Ibn Batuta mall, you can get the rental details at Nakheel website. The area is a bit far from metro otherwise it is quite, green and has ample space for kids.


----------



## AVO

amitgoyalamit said:


> Try "The Gardens" area just behind Ibn Batuta mall, you can get the rental details at Nakheel website. The area is a bit far from metro otherwise it is quite, green and has ample space for kids.


thnx amit ,
this seems to be massive area ... any other option one can think off, i want to shortlist my area of stay prior i hunt for houses , coz that would really filter out a lot of work..


----------



## Narender

Hey all,

I will be visiting for a 1 week pre assignment trip and I plan on looking at some apartments. Can anyone recommend some good towers to look at. My budget is around 110-120 for a* 2 bedroom. Looking in Marina area only.
*
Also, any recommendations for an *agency/agent? 
*
thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Priya 0509037719


----------



## Black Jack

Im also considering renting a studio at THE ADDRESS... does anyone have any agents or contacts who could help?


----------



## Guest

does anyone know of any short term renting or where i dont have to sign a contract???


----------



## rsinner

trilogygirls said:


> does anyone know of any short term renting or where i dont have to sign a contract???


ARea? Budget? Someone could make a suggestion based on that


----------



## Fletch1969

Quick question on end of tenancy/renewals. Quite happy with the place I'm in now but ideally would like to move to a 2bed. Contract is up at the end of Feb - am I right in thinking that the owner will assume I'll stay if I don't give notice? Is the notice period from my side 3 months? I've got all the paperwork in my office so can check tomorrow, but just ran into one of my neighbours who is probably going to move out the time I'd like to move so that would be a good place for me if I can arrange it..


----------



## Narender

Does anyone know anything about the Princess tower in Marina? any reviews?


----------



## Smithums

Hi,

I am moving to Dubai permanently in around 2 weeks. The company I work for will be paying for my accomodation but I will only have a low budget, around 55,000 for a 1 bedroom apartment. I have found one in Jumeirah Village Circle but have not had chance to check the area out on previous visits. Can anyone give me a heads up on what its like?

Thanks in advance


----------



## m1key

Smithums said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Dubai permanently in around 2 weeks. The company I work for will be paying for my accomodation but I will only have a low budget, around 55,000 for a 1 bedroom apartment. I have found one in Jumeirah Village Circle but have not had chance to check the area out on previous visits. Can anyone give me a heads up on what its like?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The area is still a building site. You'll get a lot of apartment for your money compared to many areas. All depends how much you like sand! There is not much in the way of landscaping and proper roads yet.

What area will you be working? There are other areas that your budget will stretch to.


----------



## Smithums

m1key said:


> The area is still a building site. You'll get a lot of apartment for your money compared to many areas. All depends how much you like sand! There is not much in the way of landscaping and proper roads yet.
> 
> What area will you be working? There are other areas that your budget will stretch to.


Thanks for the reply 

Yeah the apartment i'm looking at is 2 bedroom but doesn't sound very promising! Spoke to a few people when out and about and it had been suggested to me. I will be based in Jebel Ali Industrial area but will be travelling around Dubai pretty often. I would prefer to be staying in either Tecom or the Marina but not seen that much around these areas within my budget....


----------



## m1key

Smithums said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Yeah the apartment i'm looking at is 2 bedroom but doesn't sound very promising! Spoke to a few people when out and about and it had been suggested to me. I will be based in Jebel Ali Industrial area but will be travelling around Dubai pretty often. I would prefer to be staying in either Tecom or the Marina but not seen that much around these areas within my budget....


You'll have to visit the area and decide for yourself. Plenty of people living there happily, though personally it is too much of a building site for me.

You might want to look at Motor City. Good sized apartments and in budget. The district cooling is pricey I believe, so make sure you factor it in. Motor City is a bit further out, but with road access being good, journey time to Jebel Ali is pretty decent, as it is to most areas. The community has lots of shops and seems to be popular.


----------



## Smithums

Yeah i will be in serviced apartments for around a month while i sort my visa out so will have a little bit of time to check some areas out. 

The only reason I dismissed Motor City was due to it being a little out of the way. I'm a 23 year old single bloke so i'd like to be fairly close to the nightlife, malls, etc.


----------



## m1key

Smithums said:


> Yeah i will be in serviced apartments for around a month while i sort my visa out so will have a little bit of time to check some areas out.
> 
> The only reason I dismissed Motor City was due to it being a little out of the way. I'm a 23 year old single bloke so i'd like to be fairly close to the nightlife, malls, etc.


I would say that you are no more than 5 minutes further out than JVC in Motor City and depending on the location in JVC there may be no difference. Mall of the Emirates is 15-20 minutes depending on traffic/time of day. Another thing is that taxis are much easier to come by in Motor City. As you say, your best bet is to visit the different areas and get a feel for distances.


----------



## Smithums

Yeah need to get doing some research!

Thanks for the info anyway


----------



## Felixtoo2

Check out JLT, there should be some reasonable stuff to suit the budget.


----------



## Smithums

Had a look round JLT, there's a couple that I've seen. Heard the traffic in and out can be a bit of a nightmare though....?


----------



## alabatusa

Smithums said:


> Had a look round JLT, there's a couple that I've seen. Heard the traffic in and out can be a bit of a nightmare though....?


have you thought of flat sharing? check out dubizzle, lots of ads there. Also a really good option as you meet new people, otherwise ull be heaps lonely when you get here. i was in the same boat as you last year and we are the same age.


----------



## clevelto

I am planning on moving to Dubai late this year, budget of $250K - $350K, looking for a minimum 3 bedroom villa, and thinking of Meadows, Arabian Ranches, Emirates Hills. We're not planning on bringing much furniture and will probably have to buy it there as there don't seem to be many furnished villas. I would like any thoughts on these areas and whether having a pool in your backyard is a good or bad thing.


----------



## m1key

clevelto said:


> I am planning on moving to Dubai late this year, budget of $250K - $350K, looking for a minimum 3 bedroom villa, and thinking of Meadows, Arabian Ranches, Emirates Hills. We're not planning on bringing much furniture and will probably have to buy it there as there don't seem to be many furnished villas. I would like any thoughts on these areas and whether having a pool in your backyard is a good or bad thing.


All 3 are nice areas, so best to visit each and decide for yourself. If you have kids it is generally best to work out where their school will be and go from there.

There aren't a huge number of furnished villas. Often the quality of furniture in rentals is not great and the premium you pay high. You could probably furnish from IKEA for not much difference.

As to the pool. Great to have one. Just depends on whether you are prepared to pay the higher DEWA (water/electricity company) bill for it.


----------



## engrfeez

Hi All,

I'm looking any apartment near the Concord Tower, Street 50, Al Sufouh Road, Dubai Media City. What is expected rental amount there? Not have much budget. Studio or 1 bedroom consider enough for me. Any links or agent to introduce?


----------



## egs

alabatusa said:


> have you thought of flat sharing? check out dubizzle, lots of ads there. Also a really good option as you meet new people, otherwise ull be heaps lonely when you get here. i was in the same boat as you last year and we are the same age.


I am definitely up for flat sharing... but rarely are photos put up on dubizzle, which seems slack.

I'm after a good place in the marina with cool people for a few weeks - get in touch if you know someone.

Cheers


----------



## m1key

For those considering sharing, you should be aware of this.


----------



## egs

Ah damn Mikey... for those in Dubai now, is there still confusion on the rule as I would expect it to be pretty wide spread? 

There goes that idea...


----------



## Smithums

alabatusa said:


> have you thought of flat sharing? check out dubizzle, lots of ads there. Also a really good option as you meet new people, otherwise ull be heaps lonely when you get here. i was in the same boat as you last year and we are the same age.


Would prefer my own place to be honest, be better when friends come over to visit. Know a few people already but they all a bit older and married with kids. You renting on your own at the minute?


----------



## egs

Hi Smithums, I would too - but not practical when looking for work. I will only be in DBX for a month so it's just a short term let until I can secure work (hopefully within that month!).

Willing to pay, just didn't want to have the HUGE costs and contract, especially if I will be out and about all day meeting people. Just need it to be secure, around the marina so I can socialise and good metro links.


----------



## nisiroo

*renting apt in dubai*

Am single educated male beginning job in Internet City area in a few days. Need to find studio or 1 bedroom to rent beginning of October, with easy access to metro line (no car); WiFi; AC; spacious & furnished (if possible). 

Am targeting JBR & Dubai Marina areas based on google search. Please advise.


----------



## m1key

nisiroo said:


> Am single educated male beginning job in Internet City area in a few days. Need to find studio or 1 bedroom to rent beginning of October, with easy access to metro line (no car); WiFi; AC; spacious & furnished (if possible).
> 
> Am targeting JBR & Dubai Marina areas based on google search. Please advise.


Dubizzle is your friend.


----------



## alabatusa

egs said:


> I am definitely up for flat sharing... but rarely are photos put up on dubizzle, which seems slack.
> 
> I'm after a good place in the marina with cool people for a few weeks - get in touch if you know someone.
> 
> Cheers


Would love to help a fellow aussie mate, but im in Abu Dhabi.
I personally quite enjoy sharing. but to each their own.


----------



## alabatusa

Smithums said:


> Would prefer my own place to be honest, be better when friends come over to visit. Know a few people already but they all a bit older and married with kids. You renting on your own at the minute?


Yeah, that can be a thing if you want your friends over can be an issue. Lucky our place is huge and can accommodate lots of people. When my mates come over from Australia, they love hanging out with my flatmates so i guess its a good thing for me. Also my flatmates don't mind whoever crashes . Like i said before to each their own.

i originally thought and had the budget to rent on my own, but when i saw this place that i'm in now, i knew it was the place to live. 44th floor, views of all of Abu Dhabi and the sea, and all that at about half price of what i would have paid on a 1 br apartment.

we should catch up whenever i'm in Dubai. Haven't really met that people our age here.


----------



## egs

Hi Alabatusa, thanks for the info.

I will also be in AD and then over to Qatar to continue the work search. Send me your email if you want and we can catch up for a beer if you're around.

Cheers


----------



## nisiroo

Looking for a spacious studio or 1 bedroom close to metro approx. 4000/month -- starting new job & first time to dubai -- where should I be looking to find a place?


----------



## Roadworrier

EXPAT'S PROGRESS: Finding a place in Dubai (Week 1)

This is long so it is multi-part. To some extent this is a diary of activities so I can keep track, but maybe the reader will find this useful as well.

My wife and I finally made it out here on 15 Sept on a nonstop from DC. First I had an initial screw up with my taking someone else's identical bag (luckily his number was on the bag and we swapped late at night before the other guy took his 2 am connecting flight to Afghanistan). We settled in nicely at our temporary digs at the Gloria Hotel (high floor, views of both Atlantis and Burj al-Arab from our one bedroom), and hit the Beach Walk late. Unfortunately, I discovered (a) On the Border had closed, and (b) the entire beach had disappeared behind a wooden fence almost the entire length of the Beach Walk. Looks like construction and beach privatization has gotten the best of the neighborhood, proving Dubai remains very much an unfinished place in more ways than one. At the very least, that largely crossed JBR off our list, not long after my wife had a change of heart and said she wanted to look at flats instead of only villas for us and our mutt.

After having to waste my first Sunday in town at a project meeting in Jeddah (my wife sunned and exercised in the hotel's facilities and slept), I finally began my commuting life (Dubai to Abu Dhabi) on Monday, finally having time on Tuesday to open the bank account in AD as directed by my employer. Interesting that 2 weeks ago, I showed up in a polo shirt and jeans at the same NBAD branch and they made it look almost impossible to open an account without a wad of attestations, business licenses, forms, etc. On Tuesday, I showed up a crisp dress shirt and tie, and they pulled me out of the take-a-number group, thinking I was making a deposit. When I said I was actually opening an account, they took me immediately, ahead of 3 Emiratis who were clearly there before me. I won't say they swarmed over me, but it is clear that dressing nicely and having the rez visa and an NOC/salary level with the company stamp from your boss (even if it came from the US) helps with getting customer service immensely. The same people who were somewhat snobby and annoyed 2 weeks ago were now trying to sell me a fancy NBAD One account. Having an actual deposit is also a major plus. All I remember now is making at least 20 signatures, as identical as I could make them. All so 4 days later I can get a debit Visa card and a chequebook (they promise it to me by Sunday the 23rd so will see about that).

My wife discovered what I have long known (which is that Dubai is a city of malls and the Marina is nearly impossible to navigate without circulating at least 3 times). She experienced the Metro for the first time (and became quite comfortable taking it). One night we finally settled in behind the Dubizzle screen. We responded to tons of ads for 2 BR flats in the Marina and on the Palm that were within our housing allowance, decided the Springs were most definitely not for us, and followed up on several leads and visits from my trips in July and August. Despite my indicating an October 1 move-in date, I got relatively scarce responses (3 out of 25), although I managed to get the attention of the BetterHomes people. Observations so far are below:

1) Arenco Villas near Media City. About 8 years old, well landscaped and maintained outside, but the peach stucco paint is fading and the 2nd floor 2 BR unit showed all of its 8 years (including missing cabinetry in the kitchen and poorly drilled holes for the coax cable entering the house from the outside). As bad a condition as anything I have visited in the Springs if not worse. Not worth AED 120k even if the location is fantastic and the atmosphere of the area is quiet and comfortable. I think the agent was almost embarassed to show this unit to us after she called me the day before.

2) PALM: Shoreline Apartments. Two agents called, gave me addresses without showing up, indicating the units were open. And so they were. We saw two 2 BR units (about 1500 SF) in buildings 20 and 12. Both were running about 130k. The unit in building 20 was nicely finished (except the weird shaped living room and dining room reminded me of the Springs pillboxes). View was decent. But what an awful location! Having to U-turn under the bridge and then drive halfway up the trunk to make another U-turn in order to leave the development is not my cup of tea, and having to walk 3 blocks to get to the crosswalk which leads to the beach or the gym in the buildings across the road is a turn-off. I could live in the Marina for less and deal with that. The unit in Building 12 had a great view of Donald Trump's hole in the ground and the monorail. Slightly better location relative to the commute (don't have to U-turn to get out of the Palm), and they left a lot of smelly furniture behind. 

It becomes clear one needs to be on the right side of the Shoreline (buildings 1-10), and if you do decide on a unit on the left side, make sure your view is at least looking across to the right side, and stay away from building 20 as it has horrible access issues (in and out).

3) PALM: Marina Residences. Quite a contrast to the first Shoreline units we saw. The lissome BH agent (from E Europe) met us and we actually failed to be disappointed. One in building 6, 8th floor appeared to have never been lived in, with all new Bosch appliances, nice finishes, great closet space, nice room space and layout, and awesome covered terrace. View has partial water view, view of the DXB Marina towers, as well as the pool. I had heard about the problems over the summer with pools being emptied, chillers thretened to be turned off and gyms closed at this development, but all looked normal and nice when we were there. Building 3 had a similar unit (both were 1750 sf including covered terrace) which overlooked the fronds and had a view of the Atlantis as well as the monorail. A little nicer view, but also a little more lived in with fixtures removed. So at least one person had lived there. Nothing horrible though. We could live with either one, and the lissome agent has begun negotiating a lower price for us on the first unit with the owner (trying to get it under our price limit). If nothing in the Marina excites me more, this looks like a real possibility, although I do have some real questions re - the maintenance and facility issues over the summer which made Nakheel look very bad, to say the least. Hopefully the owner pays his fees which seems to be a common issue in the Palm apartment developments. Locationwise, the in-out is quite straightforward by Palm and Dubai standards. Of course there is no Shoreline beach access from the residences. Plus you have to drive everywhere, but that's no different from our house in Virginia. I have to give these a qualified thumbs up, with our eyes wide open to the issues which popped up earlier this year. So we have mixed feelings of both excitement and "is this what we really want?". I think the idea of telling folks back home that we live on the Palm is always seductive, but we need to make sure the reality is worth it. Plus, we need to figure out where to walk the dog. 

MARINA NEXT: We have an appointment Sunday with another BH agent to see several Marina developments (mostly Emaar buildings), all of which are 2 BR's that are 130k and under (plus one 3 BR). Our first Marina viewing on Saturday was a bust, an absentee agent guiding us to Majara 2, which as it turned out was a ground-level podium unit facing the street, and the door was locked with no key at security. Nothing to see, and it looked like if we did see it this would have been a total waste of time either way. Tune in later.


----------



## buzz1for5

Great Feedback. Thank you. Yeah, need to find apartment to share, in Dubai for 9 days a month. Sounds like palm out of reach on budget to justify. Please post more.


----------



## Tusk

*RERA registered*

I have 2 rental-related questions: 

1) Is it sufficient if the company the agent works for is registered with RERA or should we insist that we work with the individuals listed on the RERA website for that company to handle our rental agreement? Thanks!

2) Also, can someone please tell me if post dating a check insures that the bearer cannot cash it until after the date written on the check? I just want to be certain with the post dating that the checks can't be cashed earlier and potentially bounce. 

Thank you!


----------



## wandabug

1. You should only deal with a RERA reg agent. Ask to see his registration.
2. A post dated cheque cannot be cashed before the date. Keep copies of the cheques in-case an unscrupulous landlord attempts to alter the date (unlikely but anything is possible in Dubai).


----------



## simarm

Good help to all the newbies and expats coming to Dubai. But this posts is mostly about New Dubai and places like discovery garden, gardens, lakes, or emirates living are missing. Places near international city, silicon oasis could be a great help too.Please update more info.


----------



## Roadworrier

EXPAT'S PROGRESS: Finding a place in Dubai (Week 2)

This should be a short second week. Our adventure Sunday night was short yet successful. I was able to pick up my chequebook, but decided to wait on finalizing the Palm decision until we saw a few places in the Marina. Believe me, part of the advantage of living in the Marina seems to be having your own parking space, as few or none are available on the street. Once we got through that, we got a chance with another young BH agent to look at several places, all on the west and northwest side of the Marina, all with gyms and pools, and all specifically welcoming pets (with rules posted, of course):

(1) Al Sahab 1 (2 BR). A 5th floor unit mainly viewing the largely under-construction street and light rail to the west (alongside JBR), great closet space, nice kitchen, and almost villa-like layout. This is a relatively old building (one of the first in the Marina outside the original 6) but the Emaar quality is there and it was in not-bad shape. The building is directly across the lagoon from the Dubai Marina Mall. If the unit had been on the other side of the building (Marina side) it would have been a keeper. It was not, even for 120k (2 checks). This had the distinction of being the cheapest place we saw. Even so, it has a nice villa-like layout which makes it seem bigger than so many other 2 BR flats (or even villas) we've seen. But the maid's room is directly across from the bedrooms - very unusual.

(2) Bay Central West (27th flr). The only 3 bedroom we saw, this is a relatively new complex. The bedrooms were small but usable, the living room/dining room was very square looking, the view was fair (mostly of the under-construction East building but some Marina view). This building is from Select Group, and was the only one we saw that did not have a full complement of appliances (it had an oven and fridge, needed dishwasher and washing machine). It was 135k with 4 checks and the owner threw the 13th month for free. I would have still tried to go a little lower if we had settled on this one. 

(3) Park Island - Bonaire (17th floor). Brand-spanking new Emaar building in this complex, nice lobby, the access to the residential building was through a separate secure entrance off the Park Island lobby. I've always liked the block itself (Mom's Food and other small stores/restaurants open onto the street west of the Marina, lending this block a finished look which is few and far between on this side of the Marina). This was actually one of the smaller 2 BR we saw (1300+ SF), but it didn't feel that small. Closets were good, not enormous. But the layout was really neat, You walk in and find an interesting pie-shaped DR and LR layout. Each one had separate terraces overlooking the Marina lagoon and the JLT skyline with the Meadows / Springs in the distance. Nice size kitchen with full-appliances hidden between nice cabinetry, although the kitchen pass-through opens onto the living room while the kitchen entrance opens into the dining room. May not be a layout for everybody, but it looked really nice and my wife liked it a lot. The bedrooms are to the right and back of the entrance hall, again giving a more villa-like feel to the place. Each overlooked the Marina lagoon. Bathrooms are very nicely finished with both shower (glass enclosed) and bath. This was a 130k with 2-check place, owner pretty firm on price. Owing to the attractive if unusual layout, Emaar construction, newness, and location of the building (and the very nice pool and gym facility of Park Island), plus the apparent pet friendliness, it threatened to supplant the Palm as the favorite. No maid's room but not something a childless couple with dog really needs. 

(4) Trident Grand (forgot the floor, but it was high and the unit was north-facing, providing a spectacular view of the north Marina area, coastline and Palm). This was a budget-busting 145k with 2 checks, but a great layout with huge rooms, Bosch-equipped kitchen (like Palm Marina residence), and lots of little electronic gizmos and controls. But Trident does not have a great reputation for quality. The building on the outside had trim coming off and lettering burned out on the sign logo, the entrance is off an alley-way (requiring one to pass a dumpster / freight dock on the way in). But the apartment almost made up for it until.......I noticed the half-bath in the entrance hall. It had a nice sink...but where was the toilet? Oh there it was, behind the door. One who is about 90 lbs or less could sneak back behind the left-hinged door opening to get to the toilet on the left, but then to get out you would have to open the door again, basically right into your face, and then struggle to go around the door edge to get out. Of course if they hinged the door on the right, they would have had to carve a slot or incision to allow it to clear the right side of the sink. Reminded me of my dumpy Long Island apartment, which I was able to rent solely because the previous tenant died....in a bathroom laid out almost like this! Single-handedly this half-bathroom should have reduced the price by 50k. A great apartment layout ruined by a galactically stupid front half-bathroom design. Oh, and what in the world is a security camera doing on the ceiling above the living room? Actually not a bad idea if you are away, but who knows who is watching? In all, the Trident is a frustrating mess of brilliant and bizarre. And overpriced on top of it, though it seems one is paying for both size and awesome view.

THE DECISION (so far): We have forked over the S.D. and are starting paperwork on the Park Island apartment and ditched the Palm - much of this decision is based on the great location (Marina Walk and Beach Walk are close), newness and attractive layout of both the complex and apartment (even if it is a little smaller than the others we saw), nice view, and pet-tolerant policies. My wife kept having heartburn over the Palm apartment, which was great, but the nebulous pet policy and relative isolation of the Palm were really starting to weigh in. Plus the management issues which were well-publicized and apparently still not 100% resolved, considering the developer is still effectively on life support. Of course when you live on the Palm, one has to drive everywhere, including grocery shopping, likely at the Marina, and nightlife, either Atlantis ($$$) or the Marina. The Trump Hole (which is missing a shopping mall and signature tower) with its lonely monorail station totally killed any semblence of the Palm being a fully-faceted community. So why not just live at the Marina? And so we will.......


----------



## Roadworrier

simarm said:


> Good help to all the newbies and expats coming to Dubai. But this posts is mostly about New Dubai and places like discovery garden, gardens, lakes, or emirates living are missing. Places near international city, silicon oasis could be a great help too.Please update more info.


You will see plenty of separate threads on freehold area villas like the Springs and Arabian Ranches, along with apartments at the Greens etc. The Emirates Living places (including the Springs) are villas which cater much more to familiies as opposed to apartments, so technically it doesn't belong in an apartment thread IMHO, but of course you can argue many if not most of these freehold units are rented and not occupied by the owner. (same is true of the Marina and Palm apartments of course!) 

While The Gardens is a decent apartment complex (it has an almost eerie feel of a woodsy Virginia or Illinois suburban town in mid-summer), Discovery Gardens and International City have their issues. If not price (they are certainly affordable for younger people), certainly security, safety, lack of amenities and maintenance seem to be common concerns. I think there are plenty of threads on this forum which deal with those developments as well.


----------



## rosy83

*pets*

Does anyone know if any of the following is pet friendly
The Torch
Princess Tower
Marina heights
Ocean Heights


----------



## zed_kid

hi all. im looking for a 2bedder in business bay. budget 90k dirhams. this ontario tower keeps popping up everywhere. any advice on business bay in particular? im guessing executive towers is the way to go


----------



## m1key

zed_kid said:


> you can write something here, help other people out as well


It is an agent touting for business...


----------



## wandabug

m1key said:


> It is an agent touting for business...


but only if you call 9-5 !!


----------



## m1key

wandabug said:


> but only if you call 9-5 !!


The poor guy works too hard to do evenings and weekends


----------



## Barto318

This is a quality thread!
My friend said you can talk directly to the management company of some places and bypass the sales people. I've got nothing to do right now so I'm thinking of acting as a mini real estate agent for the wife whilst she is working. Her and a number of friends have been sat in hotels for a number of weeks whilst they either a, find places to stay or b, get the relocation money from the company (which seems to be taking forever!)

Is this a viable option?

Neil


----------



## clevelto

We are a professional couple in our 50's, with a budget of up to $300K, and thinking of either Arabian Ranches, Lakes or Emirates Hills area. Is one of these areas better to meet people in our age bracket. We also plan to visit next month to look around and would like to know what sports clubs, gyms, golf clubs, etc., we could visit that would have an expat membership where we could make friends as we won't know anyone else.


----------



## rosy83

How much deposit should i give the agent in order for him to hold the property for me and take it off the market
I have seen one i like but i cannot move in til later in October so he is asking for his full 5% commission, a letter from my employer saying visa is in progress and medical results expected this week, and a copy of passport

Does that all sound correct

i feel worried if the agent gets his whole 5% he will be unhelpful later in doing the paperwork etc

also can he still pull out if his landlord finds someone willing to pay more and move in quicker?


----------



## m1key

rosy83 said:


> How much deposit should i give the agent in order for him to hold the property for me and take it off the market
> I have seen one i like but i cannot move in til later in October so he is asking for his full 5% commission, a letter from my employer saying visa is in progress and medical results expected this week, and a copy of passport
> 
> Does that all sound correct
> 
> i feel worried if the agent gets his whole 5% he will be unhelpful later in doing the paperwork etc
> 
> also can he still pull out if his landlord finds someone willing to pay more and move in quicker?


Don't handover commission until the contract is signed.

5% deposit that is fully refundable is fine, providing you have a receipt for it stating it as deposit and fully refundable. I also wouldn't hand cash over. Cheque only, to ensure it doesn't go in the agent's pocket!

Make sure you check out their RERA license and company trade license before handing any cash over.

The landlord will pull out if it suits him/her.


----------



## rosy83

If the landlord pulls out do i get my 5% deposit back

on 95k thats nearly 5000 DHM (£1K)





m1key said:


> Don't handover commission until the contract is signed.
> 
> 5% deposit that is fully refundable is fine, providing you have a receipt for it stating it as deposit and fully refundable. I also wouldn't hand cash over. Cheque only, to ensure it doesn't go in the agent's pocket!
> 
> Make sure you check out their RERA license and company trade license before handing any cash over.
> 
> The landlord will pull out if it suits him/her.


----------



## wandabug

You certainly do not pay him any commission until the contracts are signed by both parties.
Pay the Landlord's 5% deposit by all means but nothing more and do not even pay this until you have seen a draft of the Tenancy Agreement with the start date.
Until the landlord has signed the contract he can pull out and will do if he finds someone who can move in sooner / pay more rent. The Landlord will not sign the contract until he has received the rent cheques.
It is normal to ask for a letter from your employer if your visa has not been completed, and your passport - he cannot prepare a contract without these.
You would have been safer waiting closer to your move date before making an offer.


----------



## wandabug

Yes, if landlord pulls out he should return the deposit.


----------



## rosy83

Its unfurnished how long do IKEA take and more importantly will they put it together

(sorry i know i cld look at their site but i was wondering about real experiences, I have visions of rocking up in these bare white tiled flats with no furniture or even a bed!!!)


----------



## wandabug

There is an independent company based inside IKEA who will deliver the same day/next day and will put it all together for you. They charge their own fees.


----------



## m1key

rosy83 said:


> Its unfurnished how long do IKEA take and more importantly will they put it together
> 
> (sorry i know i cld look at their site but i was wondering about real experiences, I have visions of rocking up in these bare white tiled flats with no furniture or even a bed!!!)


IKEA can deliver pretty quickly usually. They will build as well. This is free if you spend over an amount that I can't remember.

We moved into our villa before our container arrived. We had a bed and white goods delivered, along with a water cooler. Was a bit empty for a week until our stuff turned up, but it was fine.


----------



## Roadworrier

rosy83 said:


> How much deposit should i give the agent in order for him to hold the property for me and take it off the market
> I have seen one i like but i cannot move in til later in October so he is asking for his full 5% commission, a letter from my employer saying visa is in progress and medical results expected this week, and a copy of passport
> 
> Does that all sound correct
> 
> i feel worried if the agent gets his whole 5% he will be unhelpful later in doing the paperwork etc
> 
> also can he still pull out if his landlord finds someone willing to pay more and move in quicker?


Agent should NOT charge their fee until you sign a tenancy agreement, at which time you are paying the rent check. If you do want a place and are able to come up with the rent within a reasonable time frame (negotiation likely needed), a 5% security deposit is customary, the cheque being written to the landlord (NOT the agent) in order to get the unit off the market.

Stay far away, very far away, if the agent wants the 5% brokerage fee up front.


----------



## melroy

very valuable information ... Good stuff


----------



## melroy

rosy83 said:


> If the landlord pulls out do i get my 5% deposit back
> 
> on 95k thats nearly 5000 DHM (£1K)


Yes you will get the money back but obvious


----------



## melroy

rosy83 said:


> Its unfurnished how long do IKEA take and more importantly will they put it together
> 
> (sorry i know i cld look at their site but i was wondering about real experiences, I have visions of rocking up in these bare white tiled flats with no furniture or even a bed!!!)


IKEA is quick they do stuff quickly


----------



## melroy

Fiff said:


> Very useful post as am gonna start looking apartment next week. Just by any chance if you know, which internet/phone provider at Dubai Marina and JLT? Cheers


Well its DU . You can check them out online! 

Cheers! 

Mel


----------



## melroy

m1key said:


> All 3 are nice areas, so best to visit each and decide for yourself. If you have kids it is generally best to work out where their school will be and go from there.
> 
> There aren't a huge number of furnished villas. Often the quality of furniture in rentals is not great and the premium you pay high. You could probably furnish from IKEA for not much difference.
> 
> As to the pool. Great to have one. Just depends on whether you are prepared to pay the higher DEWA (water/electricity company) bill for it.


All the best buddy!


----------



## Barto318

The company my wife is working for is dragging their heels generating a cheque for the deposit necessary to secure the apartment we want. 
I'm not loving the idea of shelling out this money as neither my wife or I are going to be paid until the end of the month and the relocation allowance is being used to pay for the hotel we've been forced to live in.
I'm worried that we are slowly getting into a situation whereby we cannot afford to leave if this goes "tits up" does anyone have any advice?


----------



## wandabug

If you have any concerns that it might go 'tits up' then don't be signing a Tenancy Contract, you will have to pay to stay in temp accomadation until they do come up with the deposit and you are 100% confident. Better to lose a bit of money now than be in a situation where you cannot afford to leave.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Just a quick note for regular forum users. I am no longer involved in real estate. It has been fun and i've enjoyed meeting and helping people from the Forum, and will still try t help with advice where possible, but it's time to pass the mantle! Good luck all, and if anyone needs a new Toyota then let me know!


----------



## m1key

Thanks for the info along the way Jimbo. Good luck with the new venture...


----------



## Rasha Refaat

very useful thread thanks all ..


----------



## M3red

Anyone live in old town that can give me the best buildings to look at?

Think it's a good option being close to work


----------



## amanin

*Company Guesthouse*

I am looking for an apartment for our company team situated in Dubai. Basically, a company guesthouse, but we dont want to get into a year long engagement as our need might change soon. The serviced apartments are coming out very expensive due to the upcoming tourist season. Any options anywhere Bur Dubai or New Dubai that would work for us? Thanks for the help.


----------



## amitgoyalamit

amanin said:


> I am looking for an apartment for our company team situated in Dubai. Basically, a company guesthouse, but we dont want to get into a year long engagement as our need might change soon. The serviced apartments are coming out very expensive due to the upcoming tourist season. Any options anywhere Bur Dubai or New Dubai that would work for us? Thanks for the help.


What is your budget...I stayed in one hotel apartment in Bur Dubai (studio) and they used to charge 5500 for a month everything included except food.


----------



## blazeaway

clevelto said:


> We are a professional couple in our 50's, with a budget of up to $300K, and thinking of either Arabian Ranches, Lakes or Emirates Hills area. Is one of these areas better to meet people in our age bracket. We also plan to visit next month to look around and would like to know what sports clubs, gyms, golf clubs, etc., we could visit that would have an expat membership where we could make friends as we won't know anyone else.


Us to, we have just started looking and having struggles to arrange viewings. How is your hunt going?


----------



## amanin

blazeaway said:


> Us to, we have just started looking and having struggles to arrange viewings. How is your hunt going?


Not too good blazeaway. Seems like we are being deliberately shut out of reasonable options until we absolutely sign up for the one year deal, despite offering to pay more for a 6 month engagement.


----------



## amanin

amitgoyalamit said:


> What is your budget...I stayed in one hotel apartment in Bur Dubai (studio) and they used to charge 5500 for a month everything included except food.


5000-6000 per month will be in our wheelhouse if possible.


----------



## amitgoyalamit

amanin said:


> 5000-6000 per month will be in our wheelhouse if possible.


Unable to send you a PM....once you have completed 5 posts let me know I will send you the hotel details.


----------



## WalaaDiaa

*Coming Soon To Dubai*

Hi 

greeting to all of you, great forum full of information, ultimate guide, i need your help, i am coming to Dubai by November and will be staying in a hotel for a month covered by my company, in this 4 weeks i will need to find suitable apartment for rent, company is located in Deira City Center, i need to find a 2 bed room apartment with maximum range of 60K annual including cooling and dewa preferred 4 or 3 chequs payment, hope to get a reply soon, thanks all.


----------



## Southender

Does anyone know how soundproof the apartments in Old Town are? I don't land until next month and have been trying to decide between living next to work (DIFC) or Downtown (the pedestrianised parts of Old Town look like a nice place so leaning that way). Obviously I will do lots of viewings when I'm there but just wanted to see if anyone has had any noise issues in the buildings?


----------



## maqbulsaiyed

*Jlt*

Hey 

What's your opinion on JLT area for family living?


----------



## Solace Moth

Hi Guys,

I've just moved over to Dubai and am staying in an apartment about 15mins outside the city. The company says that they can get anywhere nearer because im a "bachelor". Is there anywhere that will allow a single person to live in the city without any trouble. I'm still new to all the locations but any help would be grateful


----------



## wandabug

You can live in an apartment anywhere as a single bachelor. Some areas do not allow Bachelor sharing. Where are your company putting you?


----------



## WalaaDiaa

wandabug said:


> You can live in an apartment anywhere as a single bachelor. Some areas do not allow Bachelor sharing. Where are your company putting you?



i need your help Wandabug with my case, i have a posted question need your advice


----------



## wandabug

WalaaDiaa said:


> Hi
> 
> greeting to all of you, great forum full of information, ultimate guide, i need your help, i am coming to Dubai by November and will be staying in a hotel for a month covered by my company, in this 4 weeks i will need to find suitable apartment for rent, company is located in Deira City Center, i need to find a 2 bed room apartment with maximum range of 60K annual including cooling and dewa preferred 4 or 3 chequs payment, hope to get a reply soon, thanks all.


You need to first decide on the area you are wanting to live. Do you have children? If so, choose the school first and then look for an area within reasonable traveling distance to school and work. I doubt you will find a 2 bed for much less than 60k in Deira and that will not include DEWA. There is a good book called Dubai Explorer that will give you great advice on areas and schools. Dubizzle will give you an idea of rents in different areas.


----------



## WalaaDiaa

wandabug said:


> You need to first decide on the area you are wanting to live. Do you have children? If so, choose the school first and then look for an area within reasonable traveling distance to school and work. I doubt you will find a 2 bed for much less than 60k in Deira and that will not include DEWA. There is a good book called Dubai Explorer that will give you great advice on areas and schools. Dubizzle will give you an idea of rents in different areas.


Hi Wandabug

Thanks for your quick response, i have 1 kid 8 years old and a toddler, my company located in Deira City Center, as for the school didn't decide yet, areas i am looking at is Mirddif, greens, deira, hope you can tell me if i will find a 2 bedroom in this areas with in the budget, thanks again.


----------



## wandabug

WalaaDiaa said:


> Hi Wandabug
> 
> Thanks for your quick response, i have 1 kid 8 years old and a toddler, my company located in Deira City Center, as for the school didn't decide yet, areas i am looking at is Mirddif, greens, deira, hope you can tell me if i will find a 2 bedroom in this areas with in the budget, thanks again.



I think you will struggle with your budget but I am not an expert - please check out Dubizzle for accurate prices in those areas. When you arrive in Dubai you can call agents for advice.


----------



## buzz1for5

Dear All, looking for 2 things, any help would be m in Dubai. Married and need a place with a Braai/barbecue, and a pillow for 10 days a month , willing to share rent.


----------



## buzz1for5

Looking to share, only in Dubai for about 10 days a month. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Solace Moth

wandabug said:


> You can live in an apartment anywhere as a single bachelor. Some areas do not allow Bachelor sharing. Where are your company putting you?


Thanks wandabug,

They have me out in Dubailand in the Skycourt Towers. Lovely apartment just not a whole lot to do esp. if you dont have transport. Waiting on medical & all that jazz. Think the idea was for me to be sharing but that might change. Hopefully get something closer


----------



## Southender

A little bump for how soundproof the apartments in Old Town are? I'm guessing a one or two people on here live there?


----------



## AVO

My question:
Is it advisable to look for a rental yourself in dubai.
If yes, then what is the proceedure / docs to be checked of a landlord so that one does not get sucked into The Greens like scam.
The 5 % is a massive cost. I was wondering if it is worth it to save this or better to go with the big names like better homes to ensure a peace of mind deal.


----------



## AVO

*Self rent or Agent assist*

My question:
Is it advisable to look for a rental yourself in dubai.
If yes, then what is the proceedure / docs to be checked of a landlord so that one does not get sucked into The Greens like scam.
The 5 % is a massive cost. I was wondering if it is worth it to save this or better to go with the big names like better homes to ensure a peace of mind deal.


----------



## wandabug

You may be lucky and find a decent landlord and not get ripped off OR you can pay for peace of mind, protection and a much wider choice of properties.


----------



## jetlo

Hey guys, im new in the forum and in Dubai, 28 year bachelor, and i wanna get a studio apartment somewhere in Marina. My budget is 35.000- 40.000. Can anyone give me a tip or a contact info of a direct landlord hopefully ?!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## wandabug

You wont get a studio in the Marina for that budget. And if you are new to Dubai I would advise you to go through a real estate company.


----------



## Felixtoo2

DEC Tower or maybe Marina Diamond, check dubizzle.


----------



## Raconteur

this is brilliant! thanks! been going thru this thread. and now I'll probably be late for work tomoro ;(


----------



## bmai

Hi all- i'm looking for a neighborhood for my family of four and Jumeira looks really nice although expensive. I did find some smaller apts that are within budget but the agency helping me seems to think the area isn't great bc it's not close to metro- we are hoping to have one car. I feel like we won't need two cars bc there is so much to do right there in Jumeira with beach, park, zoo and all the shops and things and i will be at home with my two little people. Is this accurate or realistic? If my child ends up in one of the schools in al Barsha next year how bad would the commute be? What about rush hour between Jumeira and DIFC? Any advise is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Guest

Hey all, 

Just registered to the forum after reading tons of posts lately. I accepted a job offer from Dubai last month. I am a single 26y old guy, so I am considering renting a 1 bedroom place, but I am frustrated to fail to find a furnished place around 50-60k near DIFC (where my office will be). 

I don't wanna deal with all the furnishing procedure, as I don't even know how long I will stay in Dubai. 

The bank I will work for booked me Ramada Downtown Hotel for one month, and I think it will give me a good time to look around.

What would you suggest? What area and options would be good for someone's rent budget is around 50-60k and will work in DIFC area?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Southender

Have you looked on Dubizzle? You'll be looking at a studio rather than a 1 bedroom place for that money but there are a few studios for between 55/65k (Park Towers/Sky Gardens/Oasis Tower).

Similar story for Downtown.

If you don't mind haggling and being on a bit of a building site Business Bay isn't too far away either and you'll get a lot more for your money (and even a 1 bedroom place).

*I'm not in Dubai either just yet but these are things I've kind of noticed from researching on the net for when I land in 3 weeks time.


----------



## holaconquistadora

nathanalgren said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just registered to the forum after reading tons of posts lately. I accepted a job offer from Dubai last month. I am a single 26y old guy, so I am considering renting a 1 bedroom place, but I am frustrated to fail to find a furnished place around 50-60k near DIFC (where my office will be).
> 
> I don't wanna deal with all the furnishing procedure, as I don't even know how long I will stay in Dubai.
> 
> The bank I will work for booked me Ramada Downtown Hotel for one month, and I think it will give me a good time to look around.
> 
> What would you suggest? What area and options would be good for someone's rent budget is around 50-60k and will work in DIFC area?
> 
> Thank you very much.


I've been told in another thread that for that budget you can get a furnished studio in Liberty House.

I am also looking for a place in DIFC but for a lower budget. Maybe a max of 4000 a month (unfurnished). Can anyone please let me know what they think of Park Towers / Sky Garden / Essa Tower? Thanks!


----------



## Chocoholic

Not sure if this has been mentioned before or not, but for people looking to rent villas/apartments, make sure whoever you rent from, be it directly from the landlord or an agent, that they have the title deeds and sales and purchase agreements - you need these to connect DEWA (electricity and water), this is a recent rule change.

Also make sure to ask for evidence that all the service and maintenance fees have been paid to the developer or management company!

The last thing you want is for service i.e. rubbish collection etc to be halted.

Also once you have your signed rental agreement, make sure you get it Ejari registered with RERA, to cover you if there are any issues.


----------



## deevineb

Hi all

When negotiating a yearly rental price, what percentage should you knock down on the 'advertised' price. I know that you can save some money with fewer cheques but wondered if there is a general rule of thumb about how much to knock down immediately?

Thanks, Dee


----------



## wandabug

deevineb said:


> Hi all
> 
> When negotiating a yearly rental price, what percentage should you knock down on the 'advertised' price. I know that you can save some money with fewer cheques but wondered if there is a general rule of thumb about how much to knock down immediately?
> 
> Thanks, Dee


There is no general rule of thumb as such. 
A property in a not very popular area/building you might get 10% off, especially if you offer 1-2 cheques. However in a desirable area/building you less likely to get any discount. In popular areas the rents are going up at the moment.
In a very popular building you might have to offer over the asking price.
But there is no harm in offering a lower price, up to the landlord if he accepts it or not.


----------



## sowrix1s

*Discovery Garden*

Please provide more information on Discovery Gardens.

[*]Current Rent Range
[*]Transportation 
[*] Amenities near by
[*] any serious issues that need to be considered


----------



## deevineb

wandabug said:


> There is no general rule of thumb as such.
> A property in a not very popular area/building you might get 10% off, especially if you offer 1-2 cheques. However in a desirable area/building you less likely to get any discount. In popular areas the rents are going up at the moment.
> In a very popular building you might have to offer over the asking price.
> But there is no harm in offering a lower price, up to the landlord if he accepts it or not.


Thanks wandabug - I'll bear your points in mind.

Dee


----------



## holaconquistadora

Chocoholic said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before or not, but for people looking to rent villas/apartments, make sure whoever you rent from, be it directly from the landlord or an agent, that they have the title deeds and sales and purchase agreements - you need these to connect DEWA (electricity and water), this is a recent rule change.
> 
> Also make sure to ask for evidence that all the service and maintenance fees have been paid to the developer or management company!
> 
> The last thing you want is for service i.e. rubbish collection etc to be halted.
> 
> Also once you have your signed rental agreement, make sure you get it Ejari registered with RERA, to cover you if there are any issues.


Thanks for the info. I wouldn't have thought of these things on my own.


----------



## Chocoholic

deevineb said:


> Hi all
> 
> When negotiating a yearly rental price, what percentage should you knock down on the 'advertised' price. I know that you can save some money with fewer cheques but wondered if there is a general rule of thumb about how much to knock down immediately?
> 
> Thanks, Dee


Be aware that those charging an extra 5k for each additional cheque are doing so illegally, it's not actually allowed. You can check how much rent a property should cost, by checking the RERA rent calculator for the area you want to live in.


----------



## wandabug

Chocoholic said:


> Be aware that those charging an extra 5k for each additional cheque are doing so illegally, it's not actually allowed. You can check how much rent a property should cost, by checking the RERA rent calculator for the area you want to live in.


It is not illegal. Please do not post inaccurate facts.
The RERA rent index gives an idea of rents for a particular area. It is based on average rents paid.
Unless otherwise stated the rent is paid in 4 cheques but that is not a rule and it is up to the Landlord how many cheques he wants. 
IF the landlord wants to offer a discount for less cheques that is up to him. Likewise if he wants to charge extra for more cheques he will, as long as it is within the rental index. If it is not then the tenant can ask RERA for a reduction in their rent.


----------



## rsinner

wandabug said:


> It is not illegal. Please do not post inaccurate facts.
> The RERA rent index gives an idea of rents for a particular area. It is based on average rents paid.
> Unless otherwise stated the rent is paid in 4 cheques but that is not a rule and it is up to the Landlord how many cheques he wants.
> IF the landlord wants to offer a discount for less cheques that is up to him. Likewise if he wants to charge extra for more cheques he will, as long as it is within the rental index. If it is not then the tenant can ask RERA for a reduction in their rent.


Exactly. 
To add, the RERA Index will really come into play when the rental is renewed and by how much the landlord is legally allowed to change the rent (of course if you want to fight about it). There is nothing like an illegal rent if both parties agree to it as it is after all a contract between two private parties. Otherwise the RERA index has a huge lag (maybe a year) from the actual market.


----------



## Chocoholic

I just thought there was an article not so long ago saying that the extra 5k for each cheque wasn't really allowed.

Of course everything is negotiable, but there are many LL's out there who take people for a ride.


----------



## theJava

Hi, I recently got a freelance 3 months job via an agent in Dubai as a programmer, with US.10.000 per month all inclusive, but all the housing and everything on my own, no tax no commission. The hard part I have to find an apartment, since I live in Holland means I have to pay double with my house there in Holland. So I intend to pay cheap apartment maximum 1000 euro per month, My question to you guys is, with US 1000 per month rent ( around 5000 AED), I can only find it in IC, which you guys here is not recommended, do you all have a clue on which site I could look for housing ( I search on dubizzle, and expatriates, ) I really apreciate your feed back, thanks


----------



## m1key

For 3 months you're looking at short term accommodation. I doubt you'll get anything much at 5k. Might be worth looking for a short term share on Dubizzle.


----------



## gemastar

Hi
We are struggling getting our initial lump sum money together to rent in 3 or 4 cheques, but have been in a hotel now for 9 weeks and need space, especially as we have a toddler.
Does anyone know if we moved to serviced accommodation and signed a contract for 1 year, if they would lake 6 or more cheques? ideally 12 would be great ! but i appreciate in Dubai this might be too much to ask.
We have a good joint income of 70k pm but also are a little snobby (sorry) as we left a large house in UK. 

thanks so much for all and any advise on this one.

thank youuuuuu


----------



## wandabug

You can move into a serviced apartment and pay monthly.


----------



## Guest

Southender said:


> Have you looked on Dubizzle? You'll be looking at a studio rather than a 1 bedroom place for that money but there are a few studios for between 55/65k (Park Towers/Sky Gardens/Oasis Tower).
> 
> Similar story for Downtown.
> 
> If you don't mind haggling and being on a bit of a building site Business Bay isn't too far away either and you'll get a lot more for your money (and even a 1 bedroom place).
> 
> *I'm not in Dubai either just yet but these are things I've kind of noticed from researching on the net for when I land in 3 weeks time.


Oh yeah, well I did. I realized that fact as well. It is way more difficult to get a place than I thought. Good ones are getting rented over a night, so fast. And me being at work all day, I keep missing them, there are not many anyway.

Which areas are you looking at? And what budget? 

I start to think 2 bedroom furnished apartment to share could also be an idea.


----------



## drooopy

danka


----------



## Guest

Anyone lives in Lake Terrace in JLT? 

I made an offer to rent a furnished studio for 47k. I saw the building and it is like 100000 times better than the next building Lake City. 

First, what do you guys think about the price?

Second, I work in DIFC, how bad do you think the traffic will be for me?


----------



## Guest

Oh btw it doesn't have parking lot, so I will have to pay 4500 for it seperately to DMCC to get one.


----------



## wandabug

nathanalgren said:


> Anyone lives in Lake Terrace in JLT?
> 
> I made an offer to rent a furnished studio for 47k. I saw the building and it is like 100000 times better than the next building Lake City.
> 
> First, what do you guys think about the price?
> 
> Second, I work in DIFC, how bad do you think the traffic will be for me?


I used to live there and also own apartments there. My tenants there tend to stay. Majority of the tenants are western.
It is a fantastic building - the facilities are well maintained and there is an active owners association. A great selection of shops and right next to the Metro.
The pool has to be one of the best in JLT.
dhs.47 for a studio is a good price.
Traffic to DIFC will be easy as you are going against the rush hour traffic and with the new roads opening it is getting easier to get in and out of JLT. From LT there are 3 ways to exit.


----------



## wandabug

nathanalgren said:


> Oh btw it doesn't have parking lot, so I will have to pay 4500 for it seperately to DMCC to get one.


I would check with DMCC first so you don't get a nasty shock.


----------



## Guest

Thank you.

I did actually get that nasty shock already today that they don't have a space any more. I am thinking now maybe I can rent a space from someone who has parking but not car? Maybe one of your tenants? 

Thank you for the information by the way.


----------



## blazeaway

wandabug said:


> I used to live there and also own apartments there. My tenants there tend to stay. Majority of the tenants are western.
> It is a fantastic building - the facilities are well maintained and there is an active owners association. A great selection of shops and right next to the Metro.
> The pool has to be one of the best in JLT.
> dhs.47 for a studio is a good price.
> Traffic to DIFC will be easy as you are going against the rush hour traffic and with the new roads opening it is getting easier to get in and out of JLT. From LT there are 3 ways to exit.


Working in JLT can't say rush hour getting better with the roundabout of doom!


----------



## AVO

looking for a 1plus study in the greens.. would anyone have any suggestions and leads.
is there any other area that would be of similar standards and a lil cheaper on the pocket..
are there any single storey villas in the springs and meadows?


----------



## Magpie21

Not really decided on an area but thinking maybe Springs / Meadows. What sort of price should I be looking to pay for a 4 bed villa? Going to in Dubai for the weekend next weekend and was going to take a look around to try and decide on an area.


----------



## m1key

Magpie21 said:


> Not really decided on an area but thinking maybe Springs / Meadows. What sort of price should I be looking to pay for a 4 bed villa? Going to in Dubai for the weekend next weekend and was going to take a look around to try and decide on an area.


Prices vary according to location/condition/realism on landlords part. To get an idea for any area take a look on Dubizzle.


----------



## wandabug

AVO said:


> looking for a 1plus study in the greens.. would anyone have any suggestions and leads.
> is there any other area that would be of similar standards and a lil cheaper on the pocket..
> are there any single storey villas in the springs and meadows?


Check out Dubizzle for your 1 bed+Study.

No there are no single storey villas in Springs or Meadows - try Umm Sequim /Jumeirah /Satwa / Mirdiff.


----------



## Unikwa

What is district cooling?


----------



## angelican

unikwa... it delivers chilled water to buildings.. you might need it during summer


----------



## Unikwa

angelican said:


> unikwa... it delivers chilled water to buildings.. you might need it during summer


Okies - so is it as efficient or better than more traditional air con? How would I know which is which?

(sorry - only at the "contemplating" stage of moving!)


----------



## angelican

unikwa... Its only the water we use in bathrooms n .. not the room.. for room we need the normal air conditioning.


----------



## wandabug

Unikwa said:


> Okies - so is it as efficient or better than more traditional air con? How would I know which is which?
> 
> (sorry - only at the "contemplating" stage of moving!)


Whether you have regular air con or chilled water cooling will depend on the area you live. for example JLT is supplied by Palm District Cooling, JBR is supplied by Empower but The Marina does not have chilled water cooling and you pay DEWA for your air con. Some buildings the air con/ chiller is paid for by the landlord in his annual service fee and it is free to the tenant. You can ask security at the building how the air con/chiller is supplied.


----------



## Karena

*Dog friendly*

First of all, congratulations on a great thread.

I am looking at options of moving to Dubai, firstly I have a dog, are there strict laws for renting an apartment with a dog and which are the best areas. i.e for parks etc. I will be moving from Egypt which is not a dog friendly country and presume that Dubai is the same.

Look forward to your replies.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

So I am renting a place now from BetterHomes. I met the landlord and agent and all. 

After I sign the rent contract and hand in the cheque, what other things do I need to do? I need to go to DEWA and DU to get electricity, water and internet running I guess. 

What about municipality fee and RERA registration? How and when am I supposed to do these?


----------



## m1key

nathanalgren said:


> So I am renting a place now from BetterHomes. I met the landlord and agent and all.
> 
> After I sign the rent contract and hand in the cheque, what other things do I need to do? I need to go to DEWA and DU to get electricity, water and internet running I guess.
> 
> What about municipality fee and RERA registration? How and when am I supposed to do these?


Make sure you get copies of the owners documents etc before handing the cash over!

For DEWA you can do that online if you have a UAE credit card. You'll need to scan copies of tenancy etc and upload. Du - arm yourself with patience, copies of tenancy contract, passport etc and have an idea of what you want rather than rely on them! Then head down there. Housing fee is by DEWA. You don't need to do anything. EJARI. Preferably your landlord does this as they can do it online. Otherwise You can do it at immigration as they have a desk there. You might need to visit typing first. 160AED if I recall (our landlord sorted it).

That should cover it unless you have district cooling, in which case you'll have a trip to the relevant supplier. A half decent agent should happily talk you through this or even help you.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest

m1key said:


> Make sure you get copies of the owners documents etc before handing the cash over!
> 
> For DEWA you can do that online if you have a UAE credit card. You'll need to scan copies of tenancy etc and upload. Du - arm yourself with patience, copies of tenancy contract, passport etc and have an idea of what you want rather than rely on them! Then head down there. Housing fee is by DEWA. You don't need to do anything. EJARI. Preferably your landlord does this as they can do it online. Otherwise You can do it at immigration as they have a desk there. You might need to visit typing first. 160AED if I recall (our landlord sorted it).
> 
> That should cover it unless you have district cooling, in which case you'll have a trip to the relevant supplier. A half decent agent should happily talk you through this or even help you.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot! I am actually happy with my agent so far, she has been very helpful. I will also ask her, but somehow I cannot trust any agent or landlord after things I read on the Internet.


----------



## m1key

Some of them are very good, unfortunate that so many aren't.


----------



## Southender

Is anyone living in Boulevard Central? Opinions please?

I've been here for two weeks and I'm bored of apartment hunting, there's a nice one going there, bit small and a bit expensive but I really can't deal with the hassle of hunting any more. Apartments in Claren that I viewed were also very nice but don't come with built in kitchen appliances (other than an oven/cooker) and I don't think the chiller is included either.


----------



## wandabug

nathanalgren said:


> Thanks a lot! I am actually happy with my agent so far, she has been very helpful. I will also ask her, but somehow I cannot trust any agent or landlord after things I read on the Internet.


Betterhomes are very good - they will take care of everything for you.


----------



## rsinner

wandabug said:


> Betterhomes are very good - they will take care of everything for you.


yeah IF they bother to turn up for appointments. 
AFter 2 false starts in DUbai, against my better judgment contacted Bhomes in AD as I need to move there. After one call, and "I'm very busy", the agent hasn't called back after fixing a time. Yes, I could have reminded the person, but I decided not to.


----------



## M3red

Southender said:


> Is anyone living in Boulevard Central? Opinions please?
> 
> I've been here for two weeks and I'm bored of apartment hunting, there's a nice one going there, bit small and a bit expensive but I really can't deal with the hassle of hunting any more. Apartments in Claren that I viewed were also very nice but don't come with built in kitchen appliances (other than an oven/cooker) and I don't think the chiller is included either.


Try the lofts...that's where I am chiller and white goods included


----------



## Southender

Boulevard Central includes the white goods. I'm in the Lofts now, it's where work have put me up for the first month. No supermarket and have had nothing but problems with things falling apart here. Cupboard door thing came apart in my hands, toilet roll holder fell off, shower knob thingy fell off and best of all yesterday the door got jammed so no one could get in or out lol.


----------



## Ian2012

*Tiptoeing thru the minefield*

I am moving to Dubai in the next week to 10 days. Want my own place but want some time to look first. I am moving on long term contract and would prefer to rent short term or share while looking. Is short term renting or sharing an option?


----------



## Skye199

*Room for rent*

Hi, The post is very informative as I have never been to Dubai before.
I am going to be over in Dubai in Jan 2013.
I am also looking to rent a room,
Do you have any good landlord numbers ?
Thanks,
Deniz.


----------



## baxucas

Hi,

I am looking for a house to rent for 3 years, and what i want is a nice safe family area - we are 4 with 2 kids below 3 y/o - with close by commercial areas. I would prefer a building with less than 10 floors, though its not mandatory. What do you advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Bear7

Hi,

Is anyone familiar with the labour law re: that you can only live in the emrite you work in? I am teaching in Abu Dhabi, my fiancee working in Sharjah, we want to live in the Marina. 

I know they are bringing in a ban... When may this be implemented?


----------



## rsinner

Bear7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the labour law re: that you can only live in the emrite you work in? I am teaching in Abu Dhabi, my fiancee working in Sharjah, we want to live in the Marina.
> 
> I know they are bringing in a ban... When may this be implemented?


1. This is only for govt. companies in Abu Dhabi. SO in case you are not employed by a govt. organisation of AD, you could live anywhere
2. This rule will be implemented in 2013 for existing employees. For new employees I have heard that the immigration dept. is already trying to implement this rule. This is happening because in order to sponsor dependents the employee needs to have an attested rent agreement. It is being insisted that this rent agreement be from AD


----------



## Guest

> The only way of checking the owner is to see the title deed, or the sales contract.


I was wondering if there is a way to check the owner of the place without asking them. My agent is BetterHomes, so I am guessing they would have checked it with landlord but still, just to be sure.


----------



## wandabug

Betterhomes won't even show a property until they have all the documents from the Landlord. Other agencies may not be so thorough. You will be given a copy of Title Deed and Passport when you sign the lease.


----------



## fcjb1970

Southender said:


> Is anyone living in Boulevard Central? Opinions please?
> 
> I've been here for two weeks and I'm bored of apartment hunting, there's a nice one going there, bit small and a bit expensive but I really can't deal with the hassle of hunting any more. Apartments in Claren that I viewed were also very nice but don't come with built in kitchen appliances (other than an oven/cooker) and I don't think the chiller is included either.





M3red said:


> Try the lofts...that's where I am chiller and white goods included


I just took a place in Blvd Central, move in this weekend. I think nicer than the loft, the 1 beds I saw in the loft were tiny. One nice thing everything is brand spanking new, and you are still under Emaar warranty.

Unfortunately, you do have to pay chiller. Figure around 350+/- per month for the one bedroom. I worked with an agent that seems to know about everything available there PM me if interested. The first day he took me around and showed me an apartment with every configuration available in the buildings. Been pretty happy with him so far

There is also South Ridge apartments in the area that seems to have availability. More space to the $$ than Blvd Central or Lofts


----------



## Guest

wandabug said:


> Betterhomes won't even show a property until they have all the documents from the Landlord. Other agencies may not be so thorough. You will be given a copy of Title Deed and Passport when you sign the lease.


That is what I actually thought.


----------



## nikkisizer

Ian2012 said:


> I am moving to Dubai in the next week to 10 days. Want my own place but want some time to look first. I am moving on long term contract and would prefer to rent short term or share while looking. Is short term renting or sharing an option?


Hello Ian2012,

Yes it is an option, check out this website which you may find of use:

Dubizzle Dubai | Short Stay & Short Term Rentals in Dubai, UAE

Good luck!


----------



## nikkisizer

Skye199 said:


> Hi, The post is very informative as I have never been to Dubai before.
> I am going to be over in Dubai in Jan 2013.
> I am also looking to rent a room,
> Do you have any good landlord numbers ?
> Thanks,
> Deniz.


Hi Deniz,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Dubizzle Dubai | Short Stay & Short Term Rentals in Dubai, UAE

Good luck!


----------



## Southender

fcjb1970 said:


> I just took a place in Blvd Central, move in this weekend. I think nicer than the loft, the 1 beds I saw in the loft were tiny. One nice thing everything is brand spanking new, and you are still under Emaar warranty.
> 
> Unfortunately, you do have to pay chiller. Figure around 350+/- per month for the one bedroom. I worked with an agent that seems to know about everything available there PM me if interested. The first day he took me around and showed me an apartment with every configuration available in the buildings. Been pretty happy with him so far
> 
> There is also South Ridge apartments in the area that seems to have availability. More space to the $$ than Blvd Central or Lofts


The facilities seemed very good too, gym was nice.

I viewed the same apartment with two different agencies, one said the chiller was included the other not. Rather confusing. Need to make up my mine soon as only have a week and a bit before I need to get out of the company's apartment. The only thing that is putting me off of downtown is the taxi drivers. Every time I get in one at DIFC and want to come here they get the hump (which in turn puts me off giving them a bit of extra money).


----------



## MessyGuy

Right guys! 

Have accepted the offer, sent the contract and am currently awaiting work visa ect. Assuming this shouldnt be a problem, i could be out in Dubai within the next four weeks. It is this period in which i plan to find accomodation.

This is were I could do with some help..!

The role is based in downtown, emaar square if i remember correctly.. What kind of areas are within a good commutable distance? Bear in mind i dont plan on driving straight away.. 

Also, does anyone live/work in the area? What is it like? 

All comments appreciated


----------



## Southender

Hate to state the glaringly obvious but Downtown?

It's one if the most popular areas. Good quality accommodation (80k minimum for a decent one bedroom place), lots or bars, cafes, restaurants, next to Dubai Mall and the big pointy thing.


----------



## MessyGuy

Lol.. The thought did occur. Trying to establish wether here are any other commutable areas within reach.. Rents seem a touch high in downtown


----------



## Southender

Ha ha. I think the best thing you can do is go explore the areas when you get here. Take a day off work and view some properties too. Pretty much all of Dubai is commutable and taxis/metro are cheap. Downtown is a bit more pricey but you'll have everything on your doorstep plus you'll have extra time to yourself. Business bay is next door and cheaper but is still a building site, cabbies won't want to do such a short journey and there's only one development that's really within (summer) walking distance of the metro.


----------



## MessyGuy

Southender said:


> Ha ha. I think the best thing you can do is go explore the areas when you get here. Take a day off work and view some properties too. Pretty much all of Dubai is commutable and taxis/metro are cheap. Downtown is a bit more pricey but you'll have everything on your doorstep plus you'll have extra time to yourself. Business bay is next door and cheaper but is still a building site, cabbies won't want to do such a short journey and there's only one development that's really within (summer) walking distance of the metro.


yeah, good point.. think theres only so much research ect you can do online! I have accomodation for the first thirty days, so will use that time to look, and worse case look into a short term let

Cheers pal


----------



## Southender

If your company are putting you up in an apartment they lease ask for an extra 30 days. It does fly by.


----------



## ochemaly

Hi,
I am new to this forum. 
Moving to Dubai within the next 2 weeks.
My work will be in Jebel Ali.
Can anyone please help me by suggesting in what area to rent a 1 bedroom appartment in a way that i won't have much traffic, but in the same time, not be far from the action in the city?
Thank you


----------



## fcjb1970

MessyGuy said:


> Lol.. The thought did occur. Trying to establish wether here are any other commutable areas within reach.. Rents seem a touch high in downtown


Business Bay is just one metro stop away, it will give you more space to the dirham than downtown, but not Emaar so lower quality accommodations. Also DIFC is one or two metro stops the other direction. Same comment about quality. Neither area I would consider as desirable from things to do that you can just walk to, but they are going to be less expensive. Could find one bedroom for closer to 70K, places in Business Bay will be larger, a 70K one bed in DIFC will be pretty small.

If you don't mind a little more time commuting you could live in the Marina or JLT, about a 25 minute metro ride. Can find one bed in JLT for 60K, Marina more along lower end of 70K. Both areas are going to cost less than Downtown and in my opinion more to nearby than Business Bay or DIFC, plus you are close to the beach.


----------



## zed_kid

Just get a place in downtown. I was going through the same motions when I was looking at apartments. Started in downtown, decided its too expensive then looked at business bay, DIFC, marina etc and realized that if theres only 10k dhs per year difference split in 4 cheques its not going to kill me. So I went full circle around and moved to downtown, you cant beat emaar quality in dubai. The trick is to talk LRs into 4 or 6 cheques


----------



## ochemaly

zed_kid said:


> Just get a place in downtown. I was going through the same motions when I was looking at apartments. Started in downtown, decided its too expensive then looked at business bay, DIFC, marina etc and realized that if theres only 10k dhs per year difference split in 4 cheques its not going to kill me. So I went full circle around and moved to downtown, you cant beat emaar quality in dubai. The trick is to talk LRs into 4 or 6 cheques


My only worry is traffic, since I will be working in Jebel Ali Freezone.
Would you have an idea of how much time it will take me during peak hours?

Thanks


----------



## zed_kid

ochemaly said:


> My only worry is traffic, since I will be working in Jebel Ali Freezone.
> Would you have an idea of how much time it will take me during peak hours?
> 
> Thanks


it'll take you ages man, from downtown to jafz forget about it, traffic is a killer. look at marina, its way closer. or even discovery gardens or something.

downtown is great if you work there or in DIFC or even DAFZ


----------



## ochemaly

zed_kid said:


> it'll take you ages man, from downtown to jafz forget about it, traffic is a killer. look at marina, its way closer. or even discovery gardens or something.
> 
> downtown is great if you work there or in DIFC or even DAFZ


IC,
Someone suggest to me Motor City or Greens...
Do you have any comment about it?

Thanks a lot

I won't bother you no more


----------



## zed_kid

ochemaly said:


> IC,
> Someone suggest to me Motor City or Greens...
> Do you have any comment about it?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> I won't bother you no more


No problem, we are all here to help each other out, I’ve been in Dubai fulltime only for 6 months now so perhaps the more senior expats can chime in.

As far as I know, Greens – Yes, Motor City – No. Both of these are family orientated as far as I know. 

If you’re working in jafz and need a social life then Marina is best, also maybe JLT


----------



## ochemaly

zed_kid said:


> No problem, we are all here to help each other out, I’ve been in Dubai fulltime only for 6 months now so perhaps the more senior expats can chime in.
> 
> As far as I know, Greens – Yes, Motor City – No. Both of these are family orientated as far as I know.
> 
> If you’re working in jafz and need a social life then Marina is best, also maybe JLT


ok, got your point thanks


----------



## JUSTLAURA

hi there
what kind of price is one looking at for a one bed apartment at the palms??
many thanks


----------



## blazeaway

JUSTLAURA said:


> hi there
> what kind of price is one looking at for a one bed apartment at the palms??
> many thanks


Palm Jumeirah?

If so around 100-140k


----------



## clive78

Hi there this is my first expat post. I am moving with my company to Dubai as an employee and they are looking at getting office in JLT. Can you advise of a good area that you could get a 2bed for upto 60k. Close enough to metro to get to work. 
Thank you


----------



## newguydubai

Hi All,

I've recently moved to Dubai and looking for apartments, dubizzling alot but getting confused day by day so would appreciate some help . I don't have a car yet so not able to visit all the areas like motor city, sports city, silicon oasis, etc.

We are a family of 4: myself, wife, 2 kids (2 years and 6 months). School is not an issue for now. My office is in internet city, I'm ok with a commute of 20-30 minutes by car.

My budget is around 65-70K / annum, looking for 2 Bed apartment. I would appreciate if someone could help me with:

- Good, secure, and family oriented communities based on above within the price range

- don't like a very busy neighborhood, prefer some greenry, prefer good sq ft to dirham value 

- this wud be very relative, but a general idea about DEWA and gas monthly bill for a 2 bed apartment? I believe there is a 5% of rent also involved, please just give a total estimate

- what is the difference between chiller and district cooling? is district cooling the same as chiller and one only has to pay for either? or both? wt is the estimate monthly bill of district cooling for 2 bed apartment? (again, it would be relative but just an estimate )

- how would you rate the following based on the above:
- motor city
- sports city
- silicon oasis
- discovery gardens
- al barsha

Sorry for putting out so many queries but would highly appreciate a response


----------



## rsinner

newguydubai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've recently moved to Dubai and looking for apartments, dubizzling alot but getting confused day by day so would appreciate some help . I don't have a car yet so not able to visit all the areas like motor city, sports city, silicon oasis, etc.
> 
> We are a family of 4: myself, wife, 2 kids (2 years and 6 months). School is not an issue for now. My office is in internet city, I'm ok with a commute of 20-30 minutes by car.
> 
> My budget is around 65-70K / annum, looking for 2 Bed apartment. I would appreciate if someone could help me with:
> 
> - Good, secure, and family oriented communities based on above within the price range
> 
> - don't like a very busy neighborhood, prefer some greenry, prefer good sq ft to dirham value
> 
> - this wud be very relative, but a general idea about DEWA and gas monthly bill for a 2 bed apartment? I believe there is a 5% of rent also involved, please just give a total estimate
> 
> - what is the difference between chiller and district cooling? is district cooling the same as chiller and one only has to pay for either? or both? wt is the estimate monthly bill of district cooling for 2 bed apartment? (again, it would be relative but just an estimate )
> 
> - how would you rate the following based on the above:
> - motor city
> - sports city
> - silicon oasis
> - discovery gardens
> - al barsha
> 
> Sorry for putting out so many queries but would highly appreciate a response


Apart from Disco Gardens, I doubt you will get a 2 bed in any other area. DG and Al Barsha are on Sheikh Zayed road, while the others are around other roads (emirates rd, al khail) so you need to have a car for staying in these. I like Al Barsha as a convenient place, but not sure about the budget aspect. Another area is TECOM which is like Al Barsha (but slightly less amenities). I would say that the budget will be the biggest constraint. You may otherwise have to look at some place in older Dubai (Bur Dubai, Karama).

Just be aware that DG has severe maintenance issues in some buildings, and if the agent tells you that the pools will be filled in a few weeks he is lying - they have been saying the same thing for the last 5 years.

DEWA bill for us (2 beds) is generally 200-250 Dhs on avg. We do not have to pay chiller charges.
Chiller is central cooling for one building. Generally it is included in the service charge along with other general upkeep charges, and the landlord pays the service charges - so the tenant does not. I have no experience of paying for the chiller, but I suspect it may be something like 300 Dhs extra per month on average (on top of the DEWA bill). Housing fee is 5% of your rent, and this is an additional item billed monthly. 
District cooling is one cooling plant for a group of buildings. Palm Jumeirah has district cooling, along with some other areas. With both chiller and district cooling, the cooling of air happens somewhere else, and when you switch on the AC, only the "fan" circulates the colder air. District cooling charges are almost never included in the rent and are to be paid by the tenant. Though district cooling should theoretically be cheaper than a standalone chiller (economy of scale), I have read about some horror stories about high charges.


----------



## blazeaway

rsinner said:


> Apart from Disco Gardens, I doubt you will get a 2 bed in any other area. DG and Al Barsha are on Sheikh Zayed road, while the others are around other roads (emirates rd, al khail) so you need to have a car for staying in these. I like Al Barsha as a convenient place, but not sure about the budget aspect. Another area is TECOM which is like Al Barsha (but slightly less amenities). I would say that the budget will be the biggest constraint. You may otherwise have to look at some place in older Dubai (Bur Dubai, Karama).
> 
> Just be aware that DG has severe maintenance issues in some buildings, and if the agent tells you that the pools will be filled in a few weeks he is lying - they have been saying the same thing for the last 5 years.
> 
> DEWA bill for us (2 beds) is generally 200-250 Dhs on avg. We do not have to pay chiller charges.
> Chiller is central cooling for one building. Generally it is included in the service charge along with other general upkeep charges, and the landlord pays the service charges - so the tenant does not. I have no experience of paying for the chiller, but I suspect it may be something like 300 Dhs extra per month on average (on top of the DEWA bill). Housing fee is 5% of your rent, and this is an additional item billed monthly.
> District cooling is one cooling plant for a group of buildings. Palm Jumeirah has district cooling, along with some other areas. With both chiller and district cooling, the cooling of air happens somewhere else, and when you switch on the AC, only the "fan" circulates the colder air. District cooling charges are almost never included in the rent and are to be paid by the tenant. Though district cooling should theoretically be cheaper than a standalone chiller (economy of scale), I have read about some horror stories about high charges.


Living on the palm, my first district cooling bill was a tad scary!

Visited friend at motor city and was impressed with apartments, front view wasn't great but garden view was great, very green and great pools


----------



## saya123

newguydubai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've recently moved to Dubai and looking for apartments, dubizzling alot but getting confused day by day so would appreciate some help . I don't have a car yet so not able to visit all the areas like motor city, sports city, silicon oasis, etc.
> 
> We are a family of 4: myself, wife, 2 kids (2 years and 6 months). School is not an issue for now. My office is in internet city, I'm ok with a commute of 20-30 minutes by car.
> 
> My budget is around 65-70K / annum, looking for 2 Bed apartment. I would appreciate if someone could help me with:
> 
> - Good, secure, and family oriented communities based on above within the price range
> 
> - don't like a very busy neighborhood, prefer some greenry, prefer good sq ft to dirham value
> 
> - this wud be very relative, but a general idea about DEWA and gas monthly bill for a 2 bed apartment? I believe there is a 5% of rent also involved, please just give a total estimate
> 
> - what is the difference between chiller and district cooling? is district cooling the same as chiller and one only has to pay for either? or both? wt is the estimate monthly bill of district cooling for 2 bed apartment? (again, it would be relative but just an estimate )
> 
> - how would you rate the following based on the above:
> - motor city
> - sports city
> - silicon oasis
> - discovery gardens
> - al barsha
> 
> Sorry for putting out so many queries but would highly appreciate a response


Hey mate, welcome to dubai first of all.. i would seriously recommend motor city as its one of the best family community in dubai however considering the recent upward movement in rents you will not be able to find anything in your price range. but if you can increase your budget to 85-90k, you may be able to find something. its 15 mins to internet city, i commute every day so know that pretty well. 

But you will need a car though cuz daily taxi would cost you around 70 bucks (35 one way).

Sports city is another option but i wouldnt recommend that cuz its bunch of random building.. no commuinty as such. considering that you have a family and you would like to roam around at nights with kids without worrying about dust and strange people, its probably not the community for you. 

discovery is good from location perspective but has major entry/exit traffic issues.. plus only few buildings in front have proper balconies and covered parking.. the rest are all missing these two basic necessaities. 

Al barsha is again like sports city but more closer to where you work.. apartment sizes are also small when you look to fit them into your budget. 

you may also want to visit jumeirah village.. again no community feel but may fit into your budget. and not too far off from where you work.


----------



## newguydubai

thanks a lot 
i've rented a furnished studio for 3 months for now... will check out all these areas in detail once i get my "license" and car as the family will come over also after 3 months.
lets see how the rents are 3 months from now... just praying that it goes down a bit at least during the time when i would be renting long term...


----------



## you2ube

Hi Guys,
I am a newbee here - Firstly I must say this is an excellent forum - & I got a lot of valuable information from this forum specially from the renting an apartment thread - I need some advice/feedback from people here regarding an apartment in one of these two bldg- 
1) Al Sheeba Towers in Tecom - Near Dubia Internet City Station - 
2) Dubai Arch Tower in JLT 

Does anybody here lives in one of those buildings or knows someone living in those buildings or have any more information - e.g. building maintenance , any chiller problems , is it family oriented building etc. 

I did try to get some feedback/info from the security guards on the towers - but they didnt seem to provide any useful information - (they were like all is ok)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Belgium3800

Dear all,

I will normally move towards Dubai mid January, for the first month I would like to stay at an hotel apartment.

Does anyone has a good experience with this? Any good addresses?

Thanks a lot for letting me know!

Best regards,


----------



## blazeaway

you2ube said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a newbee here - Firstly I must say this is an excellent forum - & I got a lot of valuable information from this forum specially from the renting an apartment thread - I need some advice/feedback from people here regarding an apartment in one of these two bldg-
> 1) Al Sheeba Towers in Tecom - Near Dubia Internet City Station -
> 2) Dubai Arch Tower in JLT
> 
> Does anybody here lives in one of those buildings or knows someone living in those buildings or have any more information - e.g. building maintenance , any chiller problems , is it family oriented building etc.
> 
> I did try to get some feedback/info from the security guards on the towers - but they didnt seem to provide any useful information - (they were like all is ok)
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I stayed at The Dusit in the Marina, not bad


----------



## Roadworrier

Belgium3800 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I will normally move towards Dubai mid January, for the first month I would like to stay at an hotel apartment.
> 
> Does anyone has a good experience with this? Any good addresses?
> 
> Thanks a lot for letting me know!
> 
> Best regards,


Depends where you work, size you are looking for, and budget. Dubai Marina, JLT, Tecom, Barsha, Downtown/Business Bay, Deira and Bur Dubai all have furnished hotel-apartments, including studios, 1 BR, 2 BR. Almost all seem to have pools and gyms as well as places for breakfast and other meals. Older ones in Bur Dubai may not have Internet access and slightly dumpier surroundings considering the price.

My experience was mainly 6 to 12 years ago in Bur Dubai, though before we found an apartment my wife and I stayed at the Gloria Hotel for 2 weeks in September and enjoyed a 1 BR (with fridge, cooker and microwave) with a spectacular view for about 400 dhs/night. Gloria is right next to the Media City metro station and across the SZR next to the other side of the metro station is a Gloria-operated hotel-apartment building ("Yazzat" something or other) that looks almost a twin of the hotel. Not sure about price but being located next to the metro is fabulous.


----------



## clive78

Hi guys and girls
My employer is moving out to jlt from the uk. I am looking ideally for 2 bed for about 60k. Is there somewhere good on metro line i could get something and what is the time to get into jlt on it?
Thanks


----------



## Roadworrier

clive78 said:


> Hi guys and girls
> My employer is moving out to jlt from the uk. I am looking ideally for 2 bed for about 60k. Is there somewhere good on metro line i could get something and what is the time to get into jlt on it?
> Thanks


First try to up your price range to over 100k and convince your employer that is the minimum range for a decent place if he is giving you a living allowance. That will get you into Al Barsha which is reasonably close to JLT. If you must go for no more than 60k, it is pretty much barren. Discovery Gardens has been written about many times and you could look up those posts. It isn't really near the metro but there is bus service and it is only about 10-15 min drive or taxi ride from JLT. 

Much farther away, the Al Qusais area is on the metro green line and close to the Sharjah border. There are quite a few new buildings there and in neighboring Al Mamzar (where our partner's office is located); overall it is probably not a comfortable place for western expats (especially if you are in a 60k apartment) and I'd imagine it is about a 45-60 minute metro commute (with a change of trains at Union Square station from the green line to the red line which takes you to JLT).


----------



## clive78

Thanks Roadworrier!
Not sure I will get anymore from work. In your opinion is Al Barsha a good area for western expats?


----------



## Roadworrier

clive78 said:


> Thanks Roadworrier!
> Not sure I will get anymore from work. In your opinion is Al Barsha a good area for western expats?[/QUOTE
> 
> I'd say Tecom (more expensive) which is next to Barsha has more western expats thanks to Media City and Internet CIty which is across SZR. Barsha does have quite a few Eastern Europeans from what I've seen. There are lots of hotels and pubs, so you get a tourist crowd. Barsha also has Mall of the Emirates, which is a big plus (big mall, good restaurants, but not as oversized and crazy-crowded as the Dubai Mall). And it's only 10 minutes from Madinat Jumeirah, Dubai Marina, JLT, various beaches, etc. There are two metro stations (MOE and Sharaf DG) near Barsha. So although Barsha is probably not a core area within the western expat ghetto, it has a good location and some amenities.


----------



## Baweezy

Thanks a lot...
It helped me to sort my stuff out.


----------



## otaku49

Is this kind of properties a SCAM?
*5 bed room fully landscape ready garden very nice villa - AED 16,000/yr
*
AED 16,000/yr ?? Isn't that too inexpensive!?

Thanks.


----------



## blazeaway

otaku49 said:


> Is this kind of properties a SCAM?
> 5 bed room fully landscape ready garden very nice villa - AED 16,000/yr
> 
> AED 16,000/yr ?? Isn't that too inexpensive!?
> 
> Thanks.


Could be misprint?


----------



## otaku49

Maybe Blazeaway...my first thought was that could be a scam because it was a nice villa and the price was too good to be true. Maybe the real price is 160,/yr


----------



## ziokendo

clive78 said:


> In your opinion is Al Barsha a good area


Be careful with bed-bugs infested buildings in that area, I heard some bad experiences in the zone, just word of mouth but to start with I wouldn't risk ... the first house you get in every place, but especially in Dubai, is always a compromise and is better to stay on a safe - if more expensive - side, then starting from the second year you have time to think about it and eventually change.


----------



## clive78

otaku49 said:


> Maybe Blazeaway...my first thought was that could be a scam because it was a nice villa and the price was too good to be true. Maybe the real price is 160,/yr


I have found most of these to be a mistype with an additional 0 missing.


----------



## clive78

ziokendo said:


> Be careful with bed-bugs infested buildings in that area, I heard some bad experiences in the zone, just word of mouth but to start with I wouldn't risk ... the first house you get in every place, but especially in Dubai, is always a compromise and is better to stay on a safe - if more expensive - side, then starting from the second year you have time to think about it and eventually change.


Thanks ziokendo. Think i will try to support a slightly higher exp and go for a jlt appartment. It is where our offices are going to be.


----------



## bexlovesred

Hi everyone! I've just moved to Dubai for a new job and now I've got my residency visa I'm going to start searching for an apartment. Could anyone recommend a reputable agent in JLT? I'm looking for a 1 bed for about 60,000 so not a huge budget. I've already viewed some properties, but the agents seem a little vague about things. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lc3

Hello fellow expats!

Just moved to Dubai from Toronto and staying first month in Marina. I plan on doing short-term lease for 3-4 months initially (to get a better feel of areas + pass probation period). I am thinking of furnished studio under 8k in Marina/JLT/Greens, as work is in Jebel Ali. Does this make practical sense? Also, do I wait for my residency visa first or can start looking around while the visa conversion process is underway?

Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## you2ube

In order to sought short term apartment (e.g. on monthly basis) which includes water & electricity (called Dewa in dubai) & internet - you wouldnt require to have residence visa - as long as you can pay the landlord in cash (or someone can issue a check in favor of the landlord for you) - 
you can revisit the first page of this thread for more concrete instructions regarding renting an apartment - from my experience - technically you can have even a long term contract i.e. annual contract while your residence visa is in process - you would require a letter from your company HR stating that your visa is in process - the problem is - that due to some recent central bank regulations the banks in UAE can no longer open an account while the residence visa has not been stamped on the passport (atleast that is what I was told by my bank HSBC ) -& without a bank account it can be difficult to sought a long term contract -


----------



## lc3

you2ube said:


> In order to sought short term apartment (e.g. on monthly basis) which includes water & electricity (called Dewa in dubai) & internet - you wouldnt require to have residence visa - as long as you can pay the landlord in cash (or someone can issue a check in favor of the landlord for you) -
> you can revisit the first page of this thread for more concrete instructions regarding renting an apartment - from my experience - technically you can have even a long term contract i.e. annual contract while your residence visa is in process - you would require a letter from your company HR stating that your visa is in process - the problem is - that due to some recent central bank regulations the banks in UAE can no longer open an account while the residence visa has not been stamped on the passport (atleast that is what I was told by my bank HSBC ) -& without a bank account it can be difficult to sought a long term contract -


thanks!


----------



## freto67

*Moving to Dubai this week.*

Hello all,,, My spouse and I are moving to Dubai this week. I'm looking for a realator that can help us find a nice place to live.


----------



## Neda-ffh

Spouses work Canadian University..kids school either Diera Intl, emirates international or Dubai English College... So where on earth to live?
I prefer near school. 
Budget= 70 to 85000 2 bd. 

Thanks


----------



## Norsegal

*The Ultimate Dubai Marina & JBR Towers/Buildings Thread*

Hi everyone, 

New in town, been looking for an apartment and gone through all the hassle that comes with it. I cannot find a similar thread to this, only the ultimate guide to renting, which is focused on the different areas around Dubai. 

The Marina and JBR are without doubt hugely popular areas, but it can be a bit tedious to go around looking at all the buildings. I hope this thread with listings of the different buildings and towers and their services/maintenance, traffic issues, potential noise issues (construction, mosques), quality, facilities etc. will be of help. 

To explain location I will use landmarks such as the Metro stations, Marina side vs JBR side, and the three main bridges that connect them. Coming from north (Palm, DIFC sides), the first bridge cross-over from Marina to JBR side, is Bridge 1, the next two Bridge 2 and 3. The first Metro station is (Dubai) Marina Metro, the second is Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT) Metro. I have also attached a helpful map.

I will start with the few I have visited, and additional info posted by you guys will be updated here (also suggest other categories):

Diamond 3
Location: Marina side, right across from Marina Metro station.
Building year: Not sure, 5-6 years old?
Quality: The apartment I viewed on 4th floor facing towards the main road was worn down/in poor condition. Looked used and old.
Public transportation: Very good, the building is located right across from the metro on the same side of the road. Bus stop right outside and easy to flag down taxis. 
Parking/traffic: Usually one spot per apartment, but always confirm. Easy access to the main road. 
Noise/pollution: Apartments facing towards the roads are very noisy, not really possible to sit out on a balcony, and lots of dust/exhaust coming from the street. 
Facilities: Swimming pool, gym, sauna, steam.

Marina View
Location: Two towers (A and B), Marina side, right-hand side of Bridge 1 coming from north (near Radisson Blu Residence). 
Building year: n/a
Quality: Fair/good.
Public transportation: Good, one block away from the Marina Metro station, some bus stops nearby.
Parking/traffic: Usually one spot per apartment, but always confirm. Easy access to the main road.
Noise/pollution: Depends on side of the building and should be checked individually if important criteria. One apartment had a balcony facing noisy construction, whereas the ones facing the water are surprisingly quiet and not dusty. 
Facilities: Swimming pool, gym, separate yoga gym, spa

Name of tower/building
Location: 
Building year: 
Quality: 
Public transportation: 
Parking/traffic: 
Noise/pollution: 
Facilities:


----------



## rsinner

An older thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations.html


----------



## Bigjimbo

rsinner said:


> An older thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations.html


lol


----------



## Norsegal

Round 2 in Marina today - three hours, four towers, numerous apartments later... and I´m considering Downtown (and I need new shoes and a solid foot massage). 

Ctrl+F through 60+ pages here and it seems Lofts and Burj Residences are recommended. Anybody living there at the moment? Any other recommendations for towers in Downtown area? I work close to DIFC. 

Still contemplating Marina though, commuting doesn´t seem to be taking more than 20 min in the morning if you leave 7-ish. Didn´t like Bay Central and the only ones I would take in Al Majara would be 2 or 5 with water views. What I really didn´t like with either was that most apartments would have other apartments facing towards it, so it would be impossible to sit on the balcony or walk around in underwear without worrying about curious eyes - yes I am *really* picky, lol... bear with me.  

How are Princess, Reve, Elite and Ocean Hights? Is it fine to sit on the balcony of really high floors? How is the traffic flow - and any construction at the moment? 

Sorry for all the questions, I hope some of you can answer some of them!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Le Reve forget about it. They are all either half floors or full floors, starting from 600k! Princess is ok, not great, same for Elite, and Ocean hieghts. Try Oldtown in the Downtown area. As for walking round in underwear i'm guessing most of your neighbours won't mind unless they are married!


----------



## Norsegal

Thanks Bigjimbo, even looking at JLT now... 

And I´m sure some neighbours wouldnt mind, lol!


----------



## 200256

i simply can't believe that agents are lazy enough not only to show for apartment viewing but also to bring a 100USD point and shoot camera (if they don't have fancy cam on mobile phone) and make few photos of actual apartment that they are advertising on dubizzle and similar sites... all I see are some "generic" pictures mostly


----------



## shameez

really great help to us newbies - thanks a mil


----------



## Salman Rizvi

Great Guide ..


----------



## fitness94

Sorry if this has already been answered but I'm planning on moving to Dubai on a work visa, I was wondering due to my work being situated in Dubai can I still rent an apartment in other cities such as Ajman or Sharjah or does my work visa restrict me to only renting in Dubai?


----------



## Roadworrier

fitness94 said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered but I'm planning on moving to Dubai on a work visa, I was wondering due to my work being situated in Dubai can I still rent an apartment in other cities such as Ajman or Sharjah or does my work visa restrict me to only renting in Dubai?


You should not have any restrictions if you are working in the private sector. Only Abu Dhabi public sector (.ie., government) employees have to live in the same Emirate if they want the housing allowance.


----------



## Roadworrier

Norsegal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New in town, been looking for an apartment and gone through all the hassle that comes with it. I cannot find a similar thread to this, only the ultimate guide to renting, which is focused on the different areas around Dubai.
> 
> The Marina and JBR are without doubt hugely popular areas, but it can be a bit tedious to go around looking at all the buildings. I hope this thread with listings of the different buildings and towers and their services/maintenance, traffic issues, potential noise issues (construction, mosques), quality, facilities etc. will be of help.
> 
> To explain location I will use landmarks such as the Metro stations, Marina side vs JBR side, and the three main bridges that connect them. Coming from north (Palm, DIFC sides), the first bridge cross-over from Marina to JBR side, is Bridge 1, the next two Bridge 2 and 3. The first Metro station is (Dubai) Marina Metro, the second is Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT) Metro. I have also attached a helpful map.
> 
> I will start with the few I have visited, and additional info posted by you guys will be updated here (also suggest other categories):
> 
> Diamond 3
> Location: Marina side, right across from Marina Metro station.
> Building year: Not sure, 5-6 years old?
> Quality: The apartment I viewed on 4th floor facing towards the main road was worn down/in poor condition. Looked used and old.
> Public transportation: Very good, the building is located right across from the metro on the same side of the road. Bus stop right outside and easy to flag down taxis.
> Parking/traffic: Usually one spot per apartment, but always confirm. Easy access to the main road.
> Noise/pollution: Apartments facing towards the roads are very noisy, not really possible to sit out on a balcony, and lots of dust/exhaust coming from the street.
> Facilities: Swimming pool, gym, sauna, steam. EDIT: Very good bagel place downstairs in back side of building as well as coffee place. Grocery coming up down the street, Marina Walk access close.
> 
> Marina View
> Location: Two towers (A and B), Marina side, right-hand side of Bridge 1 coming from north (near Radisson Blu Residence).
> Building year: n/a
> Quality: Fair/good.
> Public transportation: Good, one block away from the Marina Metro station, some bus stops nearby.
> Parking/traffic: Usually one spot per apartment, but always confirm. Easy access to the main road.
> Noise/pollution: Depends on side of the building and should be checked individually if important criteria. One apartment had a balcony facing noisy construction, whereas the ones facing the water are surprisingly quiet and not dusty.
> Facilities: Swimming pool, gym, separate yoga gym, spa


Park Island
Location: JBR side between bridges 1 and 2. A four tower complex built by Emaar consisting of Bonaire, Fairfield, Blakely and Sanibel. (I live in Bonaire)
Building year: 2010
Quality: Good-very good (Emaar-built and managed). Fairfield and Bonaire are closest to water, others are on street. Blakely has a gigantic mosque being built in front. Stay away from lower levels. Upper levels of Bonaire and Fairfield either have really nice views or views of the other tower. Only problem is window cleaning has been suspended for months (combination of owner fee payment / gondola mechanism repair issues)
Public transportation: Bus stop near building, #8 bus plus shuttle to Marina Metro station, about 400 m away from future light rail stop
Parking/traffic: 1 space per unit (2 spaces for 3 BR). Traffic horrendous on Bridge 2 (construction) and JBR Road during evening hours, but quick escape to SZR in morning via Bridge #1. Parkers on service road in front of building are annoying but at least most try to give some room to pass.
Noise/pollution: Can hear construction in distance, plus construction of mosque next to Blakely and new building next to Sanibel create noise and dust as well.
Facilities: Pool, jacuzzi, gym, indoor childrens' play area, small lounge. Podium of building facing street has a Lebanese restaurant/shisha parlor, falafel place, pizza place, cleaners, flowers, and boxing gym. Convenience store not yet open, and maybe never will be. No retail spaces yet rented along the Park Island portion of Marina Walk


----------



## Norsegal

Thanks Roadwarrior, great info about PI! One q though - how is the traffic coming back in? Is there any particular time where you can go around the worst of it? I work near DIFC and go to the gym there, so I will be driving towards the Marina at about 8 pm.


----------



## gstecca69

Hi all, I will be moving to Dubai mid February and need advise on housing. 
My budget is between 50 to 70k AED and I will be working at Dubai Airport. 
I will be looking for a 1 bedroom apt in an area with westerners. We are a young-ish family in our 30 ies, no kids, but not much into partying o anything.
Any advises on areas close andconvinient for commuting will be aprreciated.
10x


----------



## Bigjimbo

akifshamim said:


> Im looking for something very neat and clean. dubai marina is very nice but i really have no idea where to look and what kind of people dealing there for property purpose.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zed_kid

Norsegal said:


> Round 2 in Marina today - three hours, four towers, numerous apartments later... and I´m considering Downtown (and I need new shoes and a solid foot massage).
> 
> Ctrl+F through 60+ pages here and it seems Lofts and Burj Residences are recommended. Anybody living there at the moment? Any other recommendations for towers in Downtown area? I work close to DIFC.
> 
> Still contemplating Marina though, commuting doesn´t seem to be taking more than 20 min in the morning if you leave 7-ish. Didn´t like Bay Central and the only ones I would take in Al Majara would be 2 or 5 with water views. What I really didn´t like with either was that most apartments would have other apartments facing towards it, so it would be impossible to sit on the balcony or walk around in underwear without worrying about curious eyes - yes I am *really* picky, lol... bear with me.
> 
> How are Princess, Reve, Elite and Ocean Hights? Is it fine to sit on the balcony of really high floors? How is the traffic flow - and any construction at the moment?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I hope some of you can answer some of them!


Hi,

I moved from Marina (Park Island) to Downtown (Boulevard Central) just wanted to tell you it’s the best thing I’ve ever done for myself. Cut my commute in half, got rid of the road noise, the traffic, the drunk tards stumbling around. If you want to live and work in Dubai, Downtown is the cats pajamas. If you want to live and party then I suppose marina is better.

Anyway in my opinion Downtown is the best place to live in Dubai. If you don’t work in JAFZA then give marina the flick I reckon


----------



## akifshamim

zed_kid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I moved from Marina (Park Island) to Downtown (Boulevard Central) just wanted to tell you it’s the best thing I’ve ever done for myself. Cut my commute in half, got rid of the road noise, the traffic, the drunk tards stumbling around. If you want to live and work in Dubai, Downtown is the cats pajamas. If you want to live and party then I suppose marina is better.
> 
> Anyway in my opinion Downtown is the best place to live in Dubai. If you don’t work in JAFZA then give marina the flick I reckon


Thank you ill find some good place in Marina! and i hope so i find it soon because im willing to move next month ;/


----------



## ScottishAndRed

Hi all,

I'm moving to Dubai next month and looking for a 1 bed apartment up to 80,000AED per annum (70,500 would be better). 2 questions:

1. Is this realistic for JBR/ Marina or the Palm?
2. Do you have a recommendation on whether JBR / Marina or the Palm would be better to stay if working in DIFC?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I work in DIFC and stay at JLT (Marina same story). By metro it takes 40 min from my house to my office (includes all walking, waiting, metro ride etc) and by car it takes around 25 min. There is not much traffic as we are are going against traffic both in the morning and evening.


----------



## Beamrider

ScottishAndRed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai next month and looking for a 1 bed apartment up to 80,000AED per annum (70,500 would be better). 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Is this realistic for JBR/ Marina or the Palm?
> 2. Do you have a recommendation on whether JBR / Marina or the Palm would be better to stay if working in DIFC?
> 
> Thanks!


1. With 80,000AED you can comfortably rent a 1-BR apartment in Marina, JLT, JBR. Maybe a bit thin for the Palm.

2. There's some distance between any of these areas and DIFC, the Palm being the closest, and depending if you can use the metro to reach your office or if you need the car, opt for places with easy access to Sheikh Zayed Road. If you work in DIFC, have you considered looking for a place in Downtown?

Hope this helps.


----------



## peter.abing

*Requirements for Renting a Flat*

Hi,

I'm new to Dubai. I want to rent my own flat.

Here are the facts:
I'm single (if it matters)
I have my residence VISA
I will borrow from the bank to fund the first cheque (I'm planning to rent a flat with rents divided into 4 equal quarterly payments)

Question:
What are the requirements for renting flats in Dubai?

The info I need are something like I need my VISA for processing. Marriage contract, etc.

I've read the first few pages of this thread but requirements are not being discussed. What's in the discussion are the areas in Dubai and brief description on what to expect and the price range.


----------



## ScottishAndRed

Beamrider said:


> 1. With 80,000AED you can comfortably rent a 1-BR apartment in Marina, JLT, JBR. Maybe a bit thin for the Palm.
> 
> 2. There's some distance between any of these areas and DIFC, the Palm being the closest, and depending if you can use the metro to reach your office or if you need the car, opt for places with easy access to Sheikh Zayed Road. If you work in DIFC, have you considered looking for a place in Downtown?
> 
> Hope this helps.


I did consider it but would prefer to be living close ot the beach / restaurants of JBR 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Roadworrier

peter.abing said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Dubai. I want to rent my own flat.
> 
> Here are the facts:
> I'm single (if it matters)
> I have my residence VISA
> I will borrow from the bank to fund the first cheque (I'm planning to rent a flat with rents divided into 4 equal quarterly payments)
> 
> Question:
> What are the requirements for renting flats in Dubai?
> 
> The info I need are something like I need my VISA for processing. Marriage contract, etc.
> 
> I've read the first few pages of this thread but requirements are not being discussed. What's in the discussion are the areas in Dubai and brief description on what to expect and the price range.


If you are married, the primary need for marriage certificate copy (attested to by your home country, UAE embassy in home country, and Ministry of Foreign Affairs here) is only if you want to sponsor your wife on your residence visa. If she will be living with you and you need local health insurance for her, then she needs to be a resident.

For renting, you need a residence visa and a bank account. Sometimes the owner may want a copy of your labour contract or salary certificate. Don't forget to ask for a copy of the owner's title deed and evidence he has paid his maintenance fees (usually a receipt). Often a good apartment management firm (in my case, Emrill which is part of Emaar) will ask if you obtained those when you move in. If not, get them. Those are all needed if you want to get your lease registered through RERA (always a good idea).


----------



## dizzyizzy

Roadworrier said:


> If you are married, the primary need for marriage certificate copy (attested to by your home country, UAE embassy in home country, and Ministry of Foreign Affairs here) is only if you want to sponsor your wife on your residence visa. If she will be living with you and you need local health insurance for her, then she needs to be a resident.
> 
> For renting, you need a residence visa and a bank account. Sometimes the owner may want a copy of your labour contract or salary certificate. Don't forget to ask for a copy of the owner's title deed and evidence he has paid his maintenance fees (usually a receipt). Often a good apartment management firm (in my case, Emrill which is part of Emaar) will ask if you obtained those when you move in. If not, get them. Those are all needed if you want to get your lease registered through RERA (always a good idea).


In addition to that you should also ask for a copy of the landlords passport to make sure is his name on the deed and they are the same person. Too many dodgy agents and scammers out there.


----------



## newguydubai

Hi,

Is anyone here living in Masakin Al Furjan apartments? Any feedback? I have a wife and 2 kids (2 years and 6 months) and looking for 2 bed apartments.

Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo

peter.abing said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Dubai. I want to rent my own flat.
> 
> Here are the facts:
> I'm single (if it matters)
> I have my residence VISA
> I will borrow from the bank to fund the first cheque (I'm planning to rent a flat with rents divided into 4 equal quarterly payments)
> 
> Question:
> What are the requirements for renting flats in Dubai?
> 
> The info I need are something like I need my VISA for processing. Marriage contract, etc.
> 
> I've read the first few pages of this thread but requirements are not being discussed. What's in the discussion are the areas in Dubai and brief description on what to expect and the price range.


The first post on the first page answers this.


----------



## Franky

Thanks for your post - helps me a lot.

I have a yearly allowance of about 70k AED and would like to get a fully furnished apartment. Do you have any personal agent contacts that could help me with local advice/tips when I am on the ground in Dubai?? I really want to negotiate a nice place without having to pay top dollar - everyone's wish I guess! 

From your comments I'm eager to consider the Palm...

Cheers buddy

Franky


----------



## peterexpat

*Never any Curtains*

By looking through property ads I can see that the majority of rental properties are unfurnished. However, almost all of the pics have no curtains or curtain rails... do people take these with them every time? I can perhaps understand the curtains - but the curtain rails also?


----------



## m1key

peterexpat said:


> By looking through property ads I can see that the majority of rental properties are unfurnished. However, almost all of the pics have no curtains or curtain rails... do people take these with them every time? I can perhaps understand the curtains - but the curtain rails also?


Landlords will provide the minimum they can get away with usually. Don't expect curtain rails, they're a bonus here. With new properties they often don't landscape the garden, meaning you get a nice sand pit to play in. The rental market is different to the UK and will take a bit of getting used to. Keep your wits about you and take anything an agent says with a pinch of salt.


----------



## tanlatici

Hi

I am planning to rent a flat in Boulevard Central, however landlord said chiller is not included.
How much will it cost me on average per annum for 1 bedroom apartment?


----------



## akifshamim

*Hi*



tanlatici said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to rent a flat in Boulevard Central, however landlord said chiller is not included.
> How much will it cost me on average per annum for 1 bedroom apartment?


depends on the size, but lets just say you will be having 1 BR Apt around 50 to 70k. New rates have just been raised or will be raised (not sure) for leasing and rentals so better do it fast.


----------



## Lunaplata

akifshamim said:


> depends on the size, but lets just say you will be having 1 BR Apt around 50 to 70k. New rates have just been raised or will be raised (not sure) for leasing and rentals so better do it fast.


Can you please explain why the rental rates are about to go up? It sounds like RERA allows annual rent reviws - is this what you mean?


----------



## peterexpat

anybody know what the international media production zone (IMPZ) is like to live in? They seem very cheap...


----------



## Nirikos

Hello all! I am going to be offered some job as a sales manager in Dubai and from my research I saw some apartments in the SkyCourts complex buildings. I have no problem in staying there for a year in a 2 bedroom apartment, I just red some very annoying comments about AC problems last year where tenants refused to pay some enormous charges. And the worse part was that the actual apartments didn't have adequate AC flow so it was like a boiling hot to live in there. Does anyone have heard anything on this? 

Also is there any place where I can stay for around 50K a year on a rather good situation apartment? Can you tell me please what is the monthly fee (estimate) for the chilling in a 1300 sq feet 2 bedroom apartment? Thank you all!


----------



## Nickyboywade

Hi guys,

Seems like there plenty of people looking around for places to stay in and around Dubai. I'm new here myself and this thread has been a very informative, if long, one! So much useful info here, thanks to all the guys who have contributed. Staying with friends for now in JBR and those who have said the traffic is a nightmare, are understating it! Luckily I've been shown a couple of shortcuts that help!

Does anyone know if RERA provide info on their rental index prices?

Thanks, Nick


----------



## ogginiho

*Looking for apartment/houseshare*

Hi all, I've recently moved to Dubai and finding it increasingly frustrating to find a decent apartment. I've got a budget of around 5-6000aed and would like to live around the marina or somewhere that's accessible to get in and around the city as I will be driving quite a lot. Above all I just would like a nice clean and respectable place t live. Any help would be much appreciated 
C


----------



## Marseeya

We're looking at a possible move to Dubai for my husband's job in the next 8-12 months, so I've been reading as much as possible. I'm just curious what general areas you'd recommend focusing on for us. Husband and I are in our mid-40s with a late teen daughter (won't be in school by then). We are used to small town living. We're very quiet people, not all that social, although we will enjoy making new friends and engaging in a few social activities (dinners, beach outings, things like that). Oh, and it has to be pet friendly, as I have two dogs that I will want to bring with me. I haven't settled on whether or not I want to work, but I have a teaching degree. That more than likely depends on how we like it and how long we hope to stay.

If I'm reading correctly, The Greens and Arabian Ranches might be good for us? Anything else? 

Wonderful forum, BTW. The information is completely overwhelming, but so well thought out. I just wanted to get a few opinions to go along with my reading.


----------



## m1key

Marseeya said:


> We're looking at a possible move to Dubai for my husband's job in the next 8-12 months, so I've been reading as much as possible. I'm just curious what general areas you'd recommend focusing on for us. Husband and I are in our mid-40s with a late teen daughter (won't be in school by then). We are used to small town living. We're very quiet people, not all that social, although we will enjoy making new friends and engaging in a few social activities (dinners, beach outings, things like that). Oh, and it has to be pet friendly, as I have two dogs that I will want to bring with me. I haven't settled on whether or not I want to work, but I have a teaching degree. That more than likely depends on how we like it and how long we hope to stay.
> 
> If I'm reading correctly, The Greens and Arabian Ranches might be good for us? Anything else?
> 
> Wonderful forum, BTW. The information is completely overwhelming, but so well thought out. I just wanted to get a few opinions to go along with my reading.


Both areas you mention should work for you. The Greens is closer to the Marina, beach etc. The Ranches is a bit further out and generally quite peaceful. The area is well landscaped and lots of paths and several lakes to walking along. Also handy to head into the desert to let the dogs off the leash. You can get to most places in Dubai within 20-30 minutes from the Ranches (depending on traffic).

When considering where to live, take into account commutes to work. The driving here is more tiring than you'll be used to at home, mainly due to the number of maniacs on the road, so requires lots of concentration!


----------



## Marseeya

m1key said:


> Both areas you mention should work for you. The Greens is closer to the Marina, beach etc. The Ranches is a bit further out and generally quite peaceful. The area is well landscaped and lots of paths and several lakes to walking along. Also handy to head into the desert to let the dogs off the leash. You can get to most places in Dubai within 20-30 minutes from the Ranches (depending on traffic).
> 
> When considering where to live, take into account commutes to work. The driving here is more tiring than you'll be used to at home, mainly due to the number of maniacs on the road, so requires lots of concentration!


Thanks! He told me that he would be working in DuBiotech, and when we looked it up on the map it doesn't appear to be very far from the Ranches. I haven't had the opportunity to visit, but he's been there a couple of times. Hopefully I'll get to see all this for myself soon.


----------



## gstecca69

Hi all, we will be moving to Dubai soon and need advise on housing.
Our budget is between 50 to 70k AED and I will be working at Dubai Airport.
We are looking for a 1 bedroom apt in an area with westerners. We are a young-ish family in our 30 ies, no kids, but not much into partying or anything. 

Any advises on areas close and convinient for commuting will be aprreciated.


----------



## m1key

Marseeya said:


> Thanks! He told me that he would be working in DuBiotech, and when we looked it up on the map it doesn't appear to be very far from the Ranches. I haven't had the opportunity to visit, but he's been there a couple of times. Hopefully I'll get to see all this for myself soon.


Dubiotech is not far at all. It can take 10-15 minutes to get out the Ranches at rush hour at the moment, so take that into account. There are road works, which we're hoping will help when they are finished.

Barsha South is very convenient for Dubiotech as well. They are independent villas but quite good value for what you get. Still building works in the area though. Might be worth driving around there to see if it is for you.


----------



## m1key

gstecca69 said:


> Hi all, we will be moving to Dubai soon and need advise on housing.
> Our budget is between 50 to 70k AED and I will be working at Dubai Airport.
> We are looking for a 1 bedroom apt in an area with westerners. We are a young-ish family in our 30 ies, no kids, but not much into partying or anything.
> 
> Any advises on areas close and convinient for commuting will be aprreciated.


Downtown is a good location, with plenty of shops, restaurants etc in the area. You'd likely be at the top end of your budget though. 

Business Bay is still a bit of a building site, though you can get something decent in Executive Towers for your budget, which is a decent set of towers.

Mirdif is close to the airport (parts under the flightpath). Good shopping mall at Mirdif City Centre.

Otherwise you're heading towards Al Barsha and Jumeirah lake Towers which are further away.


----------



## zed_kid

m1key said:


> Downtown is a good location, with plenty of shops, restaurants etc in the area. You'd likely be at the top end of your budget though.
> 
> Business Bay is still a bit of a building site, though you can get something decent in Executive Towers for your budget, which is a decent set of towers.
> 
> Mirdif is close to the airport (parts under the flightpath). Good shopping mall at Mirdif City Centre.
> 
> Otherwise you're heading towards Al Barsha and Jumeirah lake Towers which are further away.


I don’t know if you can get into downtown for 50-70k. 1bedders in Residences are going for 110k, cheapest 1bedder I saw was in Claren at 90k and that was during the off season in the summer.

This is all just my experience, so a small sample size. 

I would try DIFC. It’s a hit and miss area though but less of a construction site than Business Bay


----------



## m1key

zed_kid said:


> I don’t know if you can get into downtown for 50-70k. 1bedders in Residences are going for 110k, cheapest 1bedder I saw was in Claren at 90k and that was during the off season in the summer.
> 
> This is all just my experience, so a small sample size.
> 
> I would try DIFC. It’s a hit and miss area though but less of a construction site than Business Bay


You might be right. I did see something advertised for 70ish a while ago, but it was a while ago. Demand is so high rents just have to go up by 50% according to greedy agents and landlords


----------



## worldismine

*Skyview*

Hi guys,

I wonder if you could share any opinions of SKYVIEW TOWER in dubai.. I will move to Dubai in 4 weeks, and I have already read almost all the post in the forum.. Skyview is one of the recommended buildings, but I could not find specific any pros and cons of this building..

I have a budget of 80k.. On Dubizzle I see that I can afford 1BR in this building. 

Anyone can share his/her comments about SKYVIEW if there is any? Is it close to cafes/parks in Marina walk, is it close to sea, finally is it on the right side of the traffic, since I will work in Dubai media city. Finally do you recommend?

Thank you


----------



## mop49100

*Heads Up "The Spirit" tower*

Hello everyone!

I feel that I should give you a "heads up" if you are interested in renting a apartment in "The Spirit" tower in Dubai Sports City...


The guys give you a couple of papers to sign besides the contract... BE CAREFUL on what you are signing! One of those "unsuspecting" papers had a tax that even the brokers could explain or quantify! They try to tax you a part of 70% of the tenants A/C consumption (even if you are already paying for you own metered A/C) and 30% of the electricity used to generate that A/C... or something like that...
Bottom line... that are asking you to sign a paper that will tax you on something that they can't explain and that can't even say in average how much it will cost you.

... Of course I'm still looking ;-)

Regards to all and congrats for a great topic!


----------



## Jade13

*Looking for a room to rent in Dubai*

Hello,

I'm moving out to Dubai on March 8th and will be staying with a friend for a week or so but need to sort permanent accommodation asap. I will be looking for a furnished double room for around 3,500 AED monthly

I am looking on Dubizzle but most things on there are room shares which I definitely don't want to do, I like my own space too much

Can anyone help? I would appreciate it

Thanks
Jade


----------



## ZeeKhan

Jade13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm moving out to Dubai on March 8th and will be staying with a friend for a week or so but need to sort permanent accommodation asap. I will be looking for a furnished double room for around 3,500 AED monthly
> 
> I am looking on Dubizzle but most things on there are room shares which I definitely don't want to do, I like my own space too much
> 
> Can anyone help? I would appreciate it
> 
> Thanks
> Jade



I have booked a room at the premier inn cost me about £750 a month Dubai investment parks check booking.com - book in there for a month and find a room at your leisure thats if they still have the deals for March i have booked for April onwards


----------



## ahmedw1

*Need some advice*

Hi. I'm 26 years old and I've recently got a job in Healthcare city and was looking at renting a 1-2 bedroom apartment for me and one other. Am willing to drive 20-30 minutes, i have a budget of 100,000 AED max but would like a gym and swimming pool. Have been looking at Jumeriah Lake Towers and Downtown Dubai. Does anyone have any good recommendations? or no go areas. looking for a good mix of expats. 

I am aware of the DEWA. how many apartments have the chiller fees ( district cooling) and how does that work?

Appreciate if someone could help me

Many Thanks


----------



## Bostin

Hi,
Does anybody know anything about 8 Boulevard Walk or Claren Towers in Downtown?

Looking for a one bed apartment in Downtown area (circa 85k per annum).

If anybody has feedback on any of the towers / properties in Downtown I'd be very interested to hear it.

Arrive in Dubai next week to start looking proper (have a furnished apartment for my first few weeks) - but trying to do some home work before I arrive.

Many Thanks


----------



## michelle1109

Jade13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm moving out to Dubai on March 8th and will be staying with a friend for a week or so but need to sort permanent accommodation asap. I will be looking for a furnished double room for around 3,500 AED monthly
> 
> I am looking on Dubizzle but most things on there are room shares which I definitely don't want to do, I like my own space too much
> 
> Can anyone help? I would appreciate it
> 
> Thanks
> Jade


hay there im moving on the 12th march!!!! and i am looking for a flat to share NOT a room to share!!!!!
i think we need to chat and see if we can help each other out maybe even get an apartment to share together etc etc ...i too like my own space  
michelle1109 - at - hot - mail - co - uk


----------



## Vladenka

Hi Bigjimbo,
very good article with loads of useful info!
I just would like to know what are the rules when renting short therm (monthly etc.)?
Do I need residency visa as well or is Work permit ok?
Thanks, Vladka


----------



## Eveo

Hi Michelle and Jade - I am due to move out on the 8th March and also looking for a flatshare and love my space.......!


----------



## michelle1109

eve just emailed you back


----------



## ZeeKhan

michelle1109 said:


> eve just emailed you back


all you three will be in a villa on the palm soon haha


----------



## michelle1109

ZeeKhan said:


> all you three will be in a villa on the palm soon haha


HAHA!!! i think the Palm is pushing it a little bit!!!!!

JBR beach front apartment will do!!! heehee


----------



## ZeeKhan

michelle1109 said:


> HAHA!!! i think the Palm is pushing it a little bit!!!!!
> 
> JBR beach front apartment will do!!! heehee


Hope it all goes well ...keep in touch we are in Dubai from April ..looking forward to it


----------



## sub0

*Need a room to share with another or rent a maid room*

Hi


I am looking forward if anyone have a flat/room and wants to share.

I am also interested if someone have a big flat/villa and I can rent the maid room in there.

I am looking for following locations:
1) Jumiera
2) Anywhere on Sheikh Zayed Road
3) Tecom / Greens
4) JLT
5) Marina
6) Al Barsha
7) Jaffiliya
8) Business Bay
9) apparently location near to metro station.

My monthly budget is not more then 1200/mo

Please contact here if you can help or anyone interested so we can rent a flat and share.

Thank you so much !


----------



## newguydubai

Hi,

I would appreciate if someone could give any and all feedback on Al Warqaa. There is supposedly a new building in Al Warqaa 2, I couldn't view it since the keys will be handed over tomorrow and I'm going out of country for 2 weeks. So wanted to know if anyone has any feedback about Al Warqaa:

- Is there any impact of sewerage plant located close to International city in al warqaa 2? (as per the map it is pretty close to international city) 

- How is the location in general? (I don't mind travelling and mirdif is right across the road in case there aren't a lot of grocery shops nearby. I'll be moving with my wife and 2 kids - 2 years and 7 months - so is it ok and safe? any issues like a lot of bachelors like in International city or anything else to be aware of for families)? 

- I wanted to move into Shorooq/ Ghoroob, but the 2 bed apartment rents for Shorooq have gone up to 80K pa which is a bit too much. Plus no availability in Shorooq/ Ghoroob as of now. Does anyone know of any apartments coming up soon in Ghoroob?

TIA!


----------



## nikkisizer

Jade13 said:


> Hello,
> I'm moving out to Dubai on March 8th and will be staying with a friend for a week or so but need to sort permanent accommodation asap. I will be looking for a furnished double room for around 3,500 AED monthly


Hello Jade,

Check out this website which you may find of use as the price is around your budget.

Mirdif is approx 10 mins drive from Dubai Airport and approx 30 mins drive to the centre of Dubai and is well established with a big expat community.

Good luck!

Shorooq Mirdif | Properties | Dubai Properties Group


----------



## nikkisizer

michelle1109 said:


> hay there im moving on the 12th march!!!! and i am looking for a flat to share NOT a room to share!!!!!
> i think we need to chat and see if we can help each other out maybe even get an apartment to share together etc etc ...i too like my own space
> michelle1109 - at - hot - mail - co - uk


Hello michelle1109,

Please refer to my previous post which may suit you also


----------



## nikkisizer

ZeeKhan said:


> Hope it all goes well ...keep in touch we are in Dubai from April ..looking forward to it


Hello ZeeKhan,

This link may also be of use to you too:

Shorooq Mirdif | Properties | Dubai Properties Group

Good luck!


----------



## Andrei

*Near Al Shatha Tower?*

Hello everyone, many thanks for all the great information on this forum!

I will be soon moving to Dubai and looking for a 1bdr to rent in the vicinity (as in walking distance or with easy access to) of Al Shatha Tower, Media 1 Tower, Sheikh Zayed Road. I'm looking for a furnished 1 bdr. apt in a building with a good pool and gym. I've been trying to do my homework and sort of narrowed down things to the block with Mag218, Ocean Heights, etc. Specifically Mag218 seemed quite ok to me after reading various opinions here. 

Does anyone live in that area or has experience of and can help with alternatives, or pros and cons for Mag218...?
Many thanks


----------



## ZeeKhan

nikkisizer said:


> Hello ZeeKhan,
> 
> This link may also be of use to you too:
> 
> Shorooq Mirdif | Properties | Dubai Properties Group
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks you very much ..very useful and thanks for keeping me in mind

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## nikkisizer

You too Zee


----------



## akifshamim

I have found my Apartment and the place is just awesome


----------



## Timurlame

Hi

My name is Anwar Shah and i am a Muslim who is 43 years old. Born and bred in Buckinghamshire. I am about to take up a position with a company who are based in Kuwait, but i will be based in Dubai travelling to Oman, Qatar, Egypt & Jordan and covering the UAE.
I have spent several weeks in Abu Dhabi and i dont like it very much. The reason for this is i would rather be within my own local British community despite differences in faith its just the way i have been bought up. 
Can someone recommend a an expat community where i would be comfortable in. My budget is 50 - 60 k for a 1 bed flat. Ideally the place will need to have centralised AC. 
I do have a cycling hobby and was wondering where i can join like minded expats who can join me for cycling 2-3 times a week, play some football and Tennis and join me for the odd coffee or cup off tea.

Your feedback would be most appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jade13

*Room wanted*

Morning,

I land in Dubai March 8th to start a new job and will be looking for a furnished double room to rent asap - can anyone help? I have looked on Dubizzle but there are a lot of shared rooms and I would like a room to myself in a decent apartment

Thanks
Jade


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Jade13 said:


> Morning,
> 
> I land in Dubai March 8th to start a new job and will be looking for a furnished double room to rent asap - can anyone help? I have looked on Dubizzle but there are a lot of shared rooms and I would like a room to myself in a decent apartment
> 
> Thanks
> Jade


Suggest you perhaps get a serviced sudio place initially as sharing can lead to all sorts of issues or complications you may regret later.

Where do you want to be?
Where are you working?
How much to you want to spend? Lots of question I know but eventually will lead you to a decision..............


----------



## Jade13

Thanks for getting back to me

I will be working in Media City so somewhere around there would be ideal but I am open to other areas if it's more affordable. In the first 3-6 months I don't really want to spend more than about £600 a month. Once I'm settled and have built up commission I'd be happy to spend more than that to get somewhere nicer


----------



## Bigjimbo

Jade13 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me
> 
> I will be working in Media City so somewhere around there would be ideal but I am open to other areas if it's more affordable. In the first 3-6 months I don't really want to spend more than about £600 a month. Once I'm settled and have built up commission I'd be happy to spend more than that to get somewhere nicer


Real estate?


----------



## akifshamim

Jade13 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me
> 
> I will be working in Media City so somewhere around there would be ideal but I am open to other areas if it's more affordable. In the first 3-6 months I don't really want to spend more than about £600 a month. Once I'm settled and have built up commission I'd be happy to spend more than that to get somewhere nicer


You should get a studio with that amount of budget. One BR hall or Two BR Hall will be suitable. Look for in Discovery Gardens. You will get something decent and very clean!


----------



## Jade13

Yes I'm going to be working in lettings

Thanks for the advice


----------



## twowheelsgood

Looking for some idea on how much for either;

a two bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches or similar

or a large (2,000 sq ft+) two bedroom flat on the Palm ?

I am in the middle of agreeing a move to Dubai with a large British company and have to 'choose a number' without getting them riled. I'm okay for the first month or so as I have friends living in Dubai who are willing to put me up so its the final accommodation thats my priority. I am a keen cyclist so my preference is for a villa than a apartment bock due to the simple logistics of moving bikes around.

Many thanks to all who contribute.


----------



## ahmedw1

*Need some help*

Hi. I'm 26 years old and I've recently got a job in Healthcare city and was looking at renting a 1-2 bedroom apartment. Am willing to drive 20-30 minutes, i have a budget of 100,000 AED max but would like a gym and swimming pool. Have been looking at Jumeriah Lake Towers and Downtown Dubai. Does anyone have any good recommendations? or no go areas. looking for a good mix of expats. 

I am aware of the DEWA. how many apartments have the chiller fees ( district cooling) and how does that work?

Appreciate if someone could help me

Many Thanks


----------



## m1key

twowheelsgood said:


> Looking for some idea on how much for either;
> 
> a two bedroom villa in Arabian Ranches or similar
> 
> or a large (2,000 sq ft+) two bedroom flat on the Palm ?
> 
> I am in the middle of agreeing a move to Dubai with a large British company and have to 'choose a number' without getting them riled. I'm okay for the first month or so as I have friends living in Dubai who are willing to put me up so its the final accommodation thats my priority. I am a keen cyclist so my preference is for a villa than a apartment bock due to the simple logistics of moving bikes around.
> 
> Many thanks to all who contribute.


You can get a 2 bed Palmera in the Ranches for 130k. They have gone up a lot recently trough. The ons advertised at 150k (type C) are taking the proverbial. The Al Reems are a bit cheaper for 2 bed, but smaller. There is a new cycle track just down the road from the Ranches as well.

Check out Dubizzle for an idea of prices, but make sure you negotiate, as most ar over priced.


----------



## ZeeKhan

Jade13 said:


> Yes I'm going to be working in lettings
> 
> Thanks for the advice


How's work going in real estate is it busy?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## allen.brown1986

good one.


----------



## Roadworrier

Suggest the TECOM area, perhaps The Gardens (not to be confused with Discovery Gardens which is nearby). The Marina is up over 60k for a 1 BR but is probably the most popular expat area now for apartment-dwellers. You might find something in Business Bay.




Timurlame said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Anwar Shah and i am a Muslim who is 43 years old. Born and bred in Buckinghamshire. I am about to take up a position with a company who are based in Kuwait, but i will be based in Dubai travelling to Oman, Qatar, Egypt & Jordan and covering the UAE.
> I have spent several weeks in Abu Dhabi and i dont like it very much. The reason for this is i would rather be within my own local British community despite differences in faith its just the way i have been bought up.
> Can someone recommend a an expat community where i would be comfortable in. My budget is 50 - 60 k for a 1 bed flat. Ideally the place will need to have centralised AC.
> I do have a cycling hobby and was wondering where i can join like minded expats who can join me for cycling 2-3 times a week, play some football and Tennis and join me for the odd coffee or cup off tea.
> 
> Your feedback would be most appreciated. Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

Anyone got a view of the annual elec/aircon costs of a 2 or 3 bed villa at Arabian ranches ?

We have our budget for the accommodation and are happy we can afford the property type we would like but are trying to stay inside the overall budget so any insight as to current running costs would be helpful.

VMT


----------



## dw1980

*Apartment Advice*

This is an excellent thread with absolutely tonnes of information - so much so I am looking for some specific advice from some likeminded people!

I start work in downtown at the beginning of April and I am looking for a 1 bedroom apartment with reasonable space. Things that might help my search:

I am 32 years old and will be living alone.
I have a budget of 120000 AED.
I dont mind driving to get to work but would prefer not to be in a ridiculously busy spot.

Any advice for someone like myself would be much appreciated!


----------



## m1key

twowheelsgood said:


> Anyone got a view of the annual elec/aircon costs of a 2 or 3 bed villa at Arabian ranches ?
> 
> We have our budget for the accommodation and are happy we can afford the property type we would like but are trying to stay inside the overall budget so any insight as to current running costs would be helpful.
> 
> VMT


There are a few threads on this, so a search will get you a few peoples thoughts on it. I'm in a 2 bed Palmera and our bills range from 200 AED in winter to 1,200 AED in peak summer. Housing fee (5% of rental value /12) is on top of this. We're quite frugal with air con and water, so you might need to add a bit extra if you are heavier users.

Agents have been trying to hike prices dramatically. Anything much over 130k for a type c is a joke. Desert view in Palmera 1&2 is getting construction noise at the moment. Something to bear in mind.


----------



## Bostin

dw1980 said:


> This is an excellent thread with absolutely tonnes of information - so much so I am looking for some specific advice from some likeminded people!
> 
> I start work in downtown at the beginning of April and I am looking for a 1 bedroom apartment with reasonable space. Things that might help my search:
> 
> I am 32 years old and will be living alone.
> I have a budget of 120000 AED.
> I dont mind driving to get to work but would prefer not to be in a ridiculously busy spot.
> 
> Any advice for someone like myself would be much appreciated!


For 120k AED you shouldn't have a problem finding something.
I'd suggest start by looking at dubizzle.com and fine tune your such down to what you're looking for. Get a feel for prices, and the different buildings.
Nothing much can really happen till you get out here is what I've found as you'll need a residents visa and a cheque account (which will take over a week).

Agents I've found helpful are Brian at Betterhomes, Sam at Allsop and Charlotte at Fine and Country.


----------



## Byja

Was considering Greens, but I wanted a nice view also, so that kinda narrowed it down to The Views.
Any experience or opinion on Fairways towers? Quality, location, potential problems?
Any major constructions that can be expected in this area in the next year or so?


----------



## rsinner

Byja said:


> Was considering Greens, but I wanted a nice view also, so that kinda narrowed it down to The Views.
> Any experience or opinion on Fairways towers? Quality, location, potential problems?
> Any major constructions that can be expected in this area in the next year or so?


Most of the apartments are a bit small, but otherwise no problems. We lived in the Greens, but had a few friends in the Views. 

I keep getting confused by which tower is which, but for some towers if you are in a corner apartment the bonus is that you might be able to see the Burj Khalifa, Burj Al Arab and Atlantis fireworks on new year's eve.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Hi,

I will be working near Marina Plaza on Marina road and my wife will be working on Al Wasl Road (mall of emirates side) and wondered what is the best area's to look for an apartment in that would give us easy access/commute to work?

We can only afford 1 car between us, so were looking for an area where one of can get to by metro/public transport.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## m1key

The Marina?


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

is that the best location for both of us? that's what I was trying to ask.

Also i should have mentioned, i need a 2bed apartment and my budget is really 80k max. Have not seen much around the marina at that price.



m1key said:


> The Marina?


----------



## m1key

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> is that the best location for both of us? that's what I was trying to ask.
> 
> Also i should have mentioned, i need a 2bed apartment and my budget is really 80k max. Have not seen much around the marina at that price.


80k for 2 beds in the Marina would be a struggle. Maybe try JLT which is the opposite side of Sheikh Zayed Rd to the Marina. Not sure what they go for there these days, but you used to be able to get something for your budget. If you're working around the Marina then you can walk/taxi from JLT and your wife can drive to Al Wasl Rd. If you can't find anything in JLT for your budget then you might be looking at being further out and you'll need to get your wife to drop you either at work or a metro station or you taxi it. 

You could look in Discovery Gardens (don't ask JynxGirl if it is nice!) and get the metro if you find something in the cluster nearest Ibn Battuta. At a push you might find something in an older building along Sheikh Zayed Road. With rents the way they are going you might want to look further out and get a 2nd car.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Another problem, i am the driver, wife dont drive. So would it be better if i found an apartment near her work?

Al Wasl road is where she works, any good location around there?


----------



## m1key

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Another problem, i am the driver, wife dont drive. So would it be better if i found an apartment near her work?
> 
> Al Wasl road is where she works, any good location around there?


Looking like taxis or you dropping her off. Al Wasl Rd is quite long and mainly villas in the area. I doubt you'd find an apartment near for your budget. In the summer I guarantee she wont fancy traipsing down there. Best bet is for you to have a drive around when you get here so you get a feel for the 2 locations.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Cheers for the advice, looks like I will be dropping her off.

Thanks



m1key said:


> Looking like taxis or you dropping her off. Al Wasl Rd is quite long and mainly villas in the area. I doubt you'd find an apartment near for your budget. In the summer I guarantee she wont fancy traipsing down there. Best bet is for you to have a drive around when you get here so you get a feel for the 2 locations.


----------



## Byja

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Also i should have mentioned, i need a 2bed apartment and my budget is really 80k max. Have not seen much around the marina at that price.


Try searching, instead of 2BR, for a 1BR+study, on that popular website. Maybe you can get something for less money which is still useful, and see if you can use that study as a 2nd bedroom. Sometimes it's a storage area, but some apartments have it almost as a regular room, with windows and everything, and you can definitely put a bed in there.
But those apartments usually have "only" two bathrooms, so you'll have to manage somehow.


----------



## rsinner

You can also look at Al Barsha. It is not fancy like the Marina, and the buildings are not as tall, but it is VERY convenient. Close to mall of emirates, MANY restaurants and small supermarkets, salons etc. - you get the picture. Close to Al Wasl road (but cant walk to there), and reasonably close to Marina.
Two metro stations.
Traffic at rush hour takes some time getting into and out of the place, but that is now the case at every exit along Sheikh Zayed Rd these days


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated.

Traffic time, is that before 9am and around 5pm?


----------



## m1key

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated.
> 
> Traffic time, is that before 9am and around 5pm?


It depends on the area. It can start getting busy in some areas from 7am. In the evening it can be very busy around 6-7pm. Again, it does vary according to direction of travel and area. Rule of thumb is morning Sharjah to Dubai direction busy and reverse in the evening.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Hey,

I was thinking of looking at Jumeirah Lakes Towers, I've heard it's a decent area and fairly easy to get to the marina and other parts of central dubai.

Any particular buildings people can recommend?

Also I am starting to think maybe i should increase by budget, saw lovely 2 bedroom in Bonnington hotel in JLT for 125k, fully furnished.

anyone can share any experience of living in JLT or the Bonnington?



m1key said:


> It depends on the area. It can start getting busy in some areas from 7am. In the evening it can be very busy around 6-7pm. Again, it does vary according to direction of travel and area. Rule of thumb is morning Sharjah to Dubai direction busy and reverse in the evening.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

I know this might sound silly, but I am guessing JLT is pretty big and probably has many apartment buildings.

can anyone advise which apartment building is the closest to the Marina Plaza? or to Al Wasl road? (near umm suqeim junction)


----------



## m1key

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was thinking of looking at Jumeirah Lakes Towers, I've heard it's a decent area and fairly easy to get to the marina and other parts of central dubai.
> 
> Any particular buildings people can recommend?
> 
> Also I am starting to think maybe i should increase by budget, saw lovely 2 bedroom in Bonnington hotel in JLT for 125k, fully furnished.
> 
> anyone can share any experience of living in JLT or the Bonnington?


Sorry. Don't know JLT very well. A few on here will do, so will likely be along to help. This might help in the meantime. The Marina is the other side of the road on the top of the image and the yellow/tan things crossing the road are metro stations.


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

cheers fella!


----------



## blazeaway

Used to stay there (Bonnington) whilst visiting every month. Nice hotel, McGettigans ok but crap food, healeys posh bar but a lot of working girls. Nice restaurants in walking distance!


----------



## St0rMl0rD

Hi guys,

Everywhere I look it says landlords want the rent up front for the whole year or for 1/4 of the year. Is there any way of monthly payments? I don't have that kind of money to pay up front for 1/4 of the year, so I'm looking for options when renting an appartment.

Thanks,
-J


----------



## rsinner

St0rMl0rD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Everywhere I look it says landlords want the rent up front for the whole year or for 1/4 of the year. Is there any way of monthly payments? I don't have that kind of money to pay up front for 1/4 of the year, so I'm looking for options when renting an appartment.
> 
> Thanks,
> -J


Unfortunately that does not happen a lot. Monthly cheques are rare and generally used in less desirable areas, but not unheard of. Some companies give out housing allowances in advance - is this something you can discuss with your company?


----------



## St0rMl0rD

rsinner said:


> Unfortunately that does not happen a lot. Monthly cheques are rare and generally used in less desirable areas, but not unheard of. Some companies give out housing allowances in advance - is this something you can discuss with your company?


I'll ask them. Thank you.

-J


----------



## Kathy Price

Izzy77 said:


> Great guidance!


Wow, this is great. Thanks so much!


----------



## Niles28

*Areas to rent around Media City*

Finally arrived in Dubai, now begins the great house hunt...My office is shifting to Media city in the next 3 or 4 months, what would be a reasonable place near my office that is not too far away 30-35 minutes by metro. I am looking for a studio apartment with my budget of 25-30k...What places should I be looking at?


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know of where you can rent an apartment within a hotel? I know of Bonnington, but are there any others in Central London? ideally around 100k mark.

cheers


----------



## blazeaway

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know of where you can rent an apartment within a hotel? I know of Bonnington, but are there any others in Central London? ideally around 100k mark.
> 
> cheers


Assume you mean Dubai?

Lots of hotel apartments

Auris have at least 4 in Tecom, Barsha etc

Gloria hotel

Dusit Residence

Ascot

Tulip Inn

Come to mind


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Cheers fella. Have you stayed in one of these?

They normally come full furnished right? I've been getting advice that it's cheaper to move into a hotel apartment rather than rent one out. My budget was around 80-90k for 2bed, but if i can get a fully furnished to agood standard at 100k circa in a good location, then I prefer that.

I am trying to find something close to Jumeriah / JLT / Marina / AL Wasl road.

Any other recommendations, please let me know.

Thanks for help.




blazeaway said:


> Assume you mean Dubai?
> 
> Lots of hotel apartments
> 
> Auris have at least 4 in Tecom, Barsha etc
> 
> Gloria hotel
> 
> Dusit Residence
> 
> Ascot
> 
> Tulip Inn
> 
> Come to mind


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Yes sorry meant Dubai.

So all these offer long-term rent? do you have an idea of what the minimum commitment is? (6 months, 12 months, etc) and any ideas of prices for 2bed.

ta!



blazeaway said:


> Assume you mean Dubai?
> 
> Lots of hotel apartments
> 
> Auris have at least 4 in Tecom, Barsha etc
> 
> Gloria hotel
> 
> Dusit Residence
> 
> Ascot
> 
> Tulip Inn
> 
> Come to mind


----------



## blazeaway

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Yes sorry meant Dubai.
> 
> So all these offer long-term rent? do you have an idea of what the minimum commitment is? (6 months, 12 months, etc) and any ideas of prices for 2bed.
> 
> ta!


Stayed at the Dusit for one month and colleague stayed at an Auris for a couple of weeks. Dusit was around 20k AED per month Auris was about 500 AED a night but probably less for longer stays. Really depends on what you want level you want.


----------



## 200256

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Yes sorry meant Dubai.
> 
> So all these offer long-term rent? do you have an idea of what the minimum commitment is? (6 months, 12 months, etc) and any ideas of prices for 2bed.
> 
> ta!


I have stayed my 1st month at Nuran Serviced Residences in Marina. Relocation agency paid for it. Great service, good location, great apartments...
just to add... my cost was 10k AED for 700sqf studio (42" lcd, full amenities cooker, microwave, fridge, dishwasher, laundry machine) for 1month with included parking space, gym and internet access


----------



## Byja

ITrecruiter4785 said:


> Yes sorry meant Dubai.
> 
> So all these offer long-term rent? do you have an idea of what the minimum commitment is? (6 months, 12 months, etc) and any ideas of prices for 2bed.


Why don't you simply drop them an email with a request for a quote based on everything you've just told us? I'm sure you'll get a faster and definitely more accurate response from the booking dept of the hotel, than from forum members.


----------



## ziokendo

*Sports city*

Anyone has experience with Sports City buildings?
Any particular suggestions?

My first year in Dubai is coming to an end and with the landlord wanting even more money than the 70k I am paying now for 1br in the greens because of this new supposed re "miniboom", I am seriously considering cheaper places since I have a car and basically stay at home just to sleep... i have seen places as low as 30to40k fully furnished in sports city....

I am considering dso and discovery gardens as well, after all many of my colleagues working on the shop floor finds themselves pretty fine there and have decent houses, but the traffic and the uncovered parking are a bummer ...

If you have any tip let me know


----------



## NjxNA

Sport City: evita  only places really finished seem villas in Victory Heights, the rest is one finished building every 10 in construction... for the same money you can find better in Silicon Oasis, assuming you are looking for something along the Emirates Road...
For Discovery Garden only thing I know is that most of the pools are either empty or still not in function but better if anyone living there replies.


----------



## TallyHo

The landlord isn't allowed to raise your rent for the second year if you're only in your first year of the lease. The rent must stay the same, according to the law. 

Even after the second year the landlord is only allowed to raise the rent by 5% if the current rent is more than 25% below market value. 

Still, I can see the advantage of wanting something even cheaper than 70K. Look at Silicon Oasis. 40K will get you a decent one bedroom comparable to a one bedroom in the Greens. Unlike a few years ago DSO is coming into its own with a range of shops and restaurants opening up and like the Greens there's a fair amount of greenery. Plus it's only 20 minutes from anywhere in Dubai. 




ziokendo said:


> Anyone has experience with Sports City buildings?
> Any particular suggestions?
> 
> My first year in Dubai is coming to an end and with the landlord wanting even more money than the 70k I am paying now for 1br in the greens because of this new supposed re "miniboom", I am seriously considering cheaper places since I have a car and basically stay at home just to sleep... i have seen places as low as 30to40k fully furnished in sports city....
> 
> I am considering dso and discovery gardens as well, after all many of my colleagues working on the shop floor finds themselves pretty fine there and have decent houses, but the traffic and the uncovered parking are a bummer ...
> 
> If you have any tip let me know


----------



## rsinner

TallyHo said:


> The landlord isn't allowed to raise your rent for the second year if you're only in your first year of the lease. The rent must stay the same, according to the law.
> 
> Even after the second year the landlord is only allowed to raise the rent by 5% if the current rent is more than 25% below market value.
> 
> Still, I can see the advantage of wanting something even cheaper than 70K. Look at Silicon Oasis. 40K will get you a decent one bedroom comparable to a one bedroom in the Greens. Unlike a few years ago DSO is coming into its own with a range of shops and restaurants opening up and like the Greens there's a fair amount of greenery. Plus it's only 20 minutes from anywhere in Dubai.


Actually the landlord ARE allowed to increase the rent after 1 year. The law has changed. But they can only increase the rent by a small percentage if your rent is below the "market" rent for that area (as per the RERA Index) by 25% or more. The rental increase calculator is the best way to see that :: eServices ::

Seeing that so many landlords are now trying to cash in probably you can choose to fight it out, if your contract is already registered with Ejari (without which you really have no rights). 

@Ziokendo - DO NOT move to DG. After the Greens, you will HATE your life in Dubai (mainly because of the traffic more than anything else). Also, no pools if that is important.


----------



## ziokendo

I have registered my contract with Ejari at the time, but anyway is a non renewable 1 year contract, meaning that if I want to renew I need to sign a brand new one. So the way I understand it won't work ...

Seeing the online ads I probably can easily find another similar apartment at 70k in the greens, especially now that after one year in Dubai I have some savings piled up and I can be flexible on the cheques, so worst case I will just change apartment and pay again the agent which is not a big deal (3-4k aed).



rsinner said:


> Seeing that so many landlords are now trying to cash in probably you can choose to fight it out, if your contract is already registered with Ejari (without which you really have no rights).
> 
> @Ziokendo - DO NOT move to DG. After the Greens, you will HATE your life in Dubai (mainly because of the traffic more than anything else). Also, no pools if that is important.


Thanks for the advice. I also visited sports city in sunlight and it felt awful (i have previously seen it just passing by)

So the only cheap option standing would seem Silicon Oasis....

I have also visited MotorCity, inside is REALLY nice, the houses are HUGE, but I see prices going up to 60k aed for 1 br + district cooling (that you don't pay in the greens), so I am not so sure a 5k aed saving a year would be worth the hassle.

What about Emirates road from motorcity up to the silicon oasis junction to go in Zabeel direction in the morning ? 
(I work in Bur Dubai, I have also tried to find some apartments there, but the good choices are very limited and it seems they are keen on renting just to indian families ... probably they prefer someone with very long term prospectives, kids at school here, etc).


----------



## rsinner

ziokendo said:


> I have registered my contract with Ejari at the time, but anyway is a non renewable 1 year contract, meaning that if I want to renew I need to sign a brand new one. So the way I understand it won't work ...
> 
> Seeing the online ads I probably can easily find another similar apartment at 70k in the greens, especially now that after one year in Dubai I have some savings piled up and I can be flexible on the cheques, so worst case I will just change apartment and pay again the agent which is not a big deal (3-4k aed).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I also visited sports city in sunlight and it felt awful (i have previously seen it just passing by)
> 
> So the only cheap option standing would seem Silicon Oasis....
> 
> I have also visited MotorCity, inside is REALLY nice, the houses are HUGE, but I see prices going up to 60k aed for 1 br + district cooling (that you don't pay in the greens), so I am not so sure a 5k aed saving a year would be worth the hassle.
> 
> What about Emirates road from motorcity up to the silicon oasis junction to go in Zabeel direction in the morning ?
> (I work in Bur Dubai, I have also tried to find some apartments there, but the good choices are very limited and it seems they are keen on renting just to indian families ... probably they prefer someone with very long term prospectives, kids at school here, etc).


Of course its your choice whether you want to save further on rent, but you do not have to move if you dont want to. But even if it is a one year non renewable contract, all rent contracts are by law renewable. Unless you agree with the LL otherwise, the contract will renew automatically at the same terms as the previous contract if you dont sign a new one. If you sign a new one, you dont have to agree to a rent increase higher than what RERA mandates. 

If you dont have family, and saving on rent is the only motivation, I would also suggest that you look at Al Barsha or TECOM. Both are very convenient. Another option closer to Bur Dubai is Oud Metha and the Lamcy Plaza area. Not sure if there are too many ads online, but if you walk around Lamcy Plaza there would be lots of options. Walk further away from Lamcy, and around the movenpick hotel and American hospital there are tonnes of newish buildings [this area http://goo.gl/maps/MOa5v] . Then there are some fancy apartments behind Al Nasr Leisureland and surrounding area managed by Rocky Real Estate (could google I think). Some buildings in that area as well, and no construction. [Basically this area http://goo.gl/maps/iiMGQ]. Not sure how much cheaper they would be though.


----------



## ziokendo

rsinner said:


> If you dont have family, and saving on rent is the only motivation, I would also suggest that you look at Al Barsha or TECOM. Both are very convenient. Another option closer to Bur Dubai is Oud Metha and the Lamcy Plaza area. Not sure if there are too many ads online, but if you walk around Lamcy Plaza there would be lots of options. Walk further away from Lamcy [...] Not sure how much cheaper they would be though.


I really appreciate all your tips, thanks.

You'd be surprised at how much the rents in Tecom are increasing, there are lots of hotel aparts that are all fully booked because of the increasing Saudi "long stay" tourism.

Last year you could get 1BR fully serviced for 85 in Gloria and 75 in Yassat (the mammoth building on tecom side opposite gloria), I believe that now is respectively 120 and 95k aed.

You can still find a decent regular apt now and then, but price are similar than in the greens now, as crazy as it might seem. In JLT as well also the towers on the back or far from the metro are definitely picking up, despite the recent accident.

As most of the "cool people" are moving to downtown the marina is beginning to look convenient if it wasn't for the insane traffic! Nuff said


----------



## TallyHo

If you want to save money take another look at Silicon Oasis. I've lived in the Greens for several years and enjoy the place but in the last few months the substantially cheaper rents at Silicon Oasis have become more appealing. A few years ago the place was just another construction zone like Sports City but it's not so bad now with additional greenery and a range of shops and supermarkets and it's no more "far out" than Arabian Ranches is. Given that I work in the Dubai Airport Free Zone, Silicon Oasis would also be much more convenient, cutting the commute by half. Plus, I don't think Silicon Oasis is any further away from Downtown than the Greens or the Marina are. 

I also agree that it's unusual that Tecom isn't cheaper - its rents (asking rents at least) are now almost comparable to the Greens despite that the Greens is "nicer." Which only proves that the Dubai property market is bizarre. Perhaps it's because of the annual influx of naive new residents who grab the first apartment they see.


----------



## newguydubai

Hi All,

My apartment search is down to Tennis tower in sports city and Mirage building in silicon oasis (2bed). My wife and two daughters (2years, 6 months) will be coming over in a month's time.

I'm more inclined towards sports city even though it is purely a construction site in comparison with silicon oasis. A couple of questions if someone could clarify for me:

- Are there any malls (or even small shops or a small grocery shop) planned for sports city?
- Since there is a lot of construction going on, how bad is the noise within the apartments? Is it liveable or not?
- In case of events at the international cricket stadium, how bad would it be from traffic point of view? (not that it would be a frequent event, but just wanted to know)
- Are there any extra AC/Chiller charges in sports city?

Thanks all in advance for quick replies since I need to finalize soon!!!

Best Regards!


----------



## AVO

Dear members,
I am in a dilema, and need help.

i am getting a 1 bed room appartment in jlt size 1080 approx , decently done up in a good tower and then i am getting a 1155 sqft huge 1b/r in executive towers business bay .. for 5k per year more.
in both the places i will be paying chiller charges.
only thing is in executive towers i will have to buy a stove and a fridge, where as i wouldnt have to do that in jlt.
my work place is close to union house , where the big uae flag is . so there will be a massive saving in commute and time.

how is the cost of living in business bay compared to jlt?
are maids etc expensive or easy to find?

i have a small daughter who is 16 months, so v soon i will need a nursery as well.. considering that aspect which would be a better location? i know there are number of nurseries in jlt , is it the same in business bay? i dont have a car yet, and even if i do get one in the future , my wife doesnt have a licence, and thus taking the baby to nursery would most probably be by taxi/ metro.

pls help me take the call...

thnx


----------



## oalhumaidi

Great info


----------



## Bigjimbo

Thanks


----------



## FlyingScotsman

Hi Bigjmbo and everyone else!

I will be heading over to Dubai at the start of next week to look for accomadation. We are looking for 3 to 4 bedrooms with an allowance of 195,000 aed. Looking online looks like we would only manage 3 bed in Palm Jumeirah? Not sure Bigjimbo if you cover property anywhere else other than the Palm?

Other places i am keen to see is Arabian Ranches, JBR and Dubai Marina. If anyone else has any suggestions feel free to comment.

Can you PM me your contact details as i dont think i can send PM's as of yet?

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## Brav0

Hi my partner and I will be moving to Dubai from 1st May

we have an allowance of 80,000 AED and want to live not too far from Media city (as that is where she will be working) any suggestions?

Id like a see view but i feel that prices are cheaper on the other side (near the gold course) 

Any help would be great, including a reputable estate agent


----------



## sheena_164

Guys just a quick question shall we go furnished or unfurnished.

If we go unfurnished then I will be bringing all my stuff over ie bed, cot sofas etc

If I go furnished then it will all go in storage? But I will still need to ship some stuff over!

Which will be more cost effective?


----------



## m1key

sheena_164 said:


> Guys just a quick question shall we go furnished or unfurnished.
> 
> If we go unfurnished then I will be bringing all my stuff over ie bed, cot sofas etc
> 
> If I go furnished then it will all go in storage? But I will still need to ship some stuff over!
> 
> Which will be more cost effective?


I think the furnished options are often overpriced compared to an unfurnished equivalent. Sometimes so much so, you could just go buy the stuff. The quality can be a bit ropey too. A 20ft container will cost you around 3.5k plus insurance. The premium for a furnished villa will probably be similar or even more - check Dubizzle for prices. That said, if you're only here for a year or two, then it may be easier to go the furnished route.


----------



## m1key

jthissen said:


> Hi my partner and I will be moving to Dubai from 1st May
> 
> we have an allowance of 80,000 AED and want to live not too far from Media city (as that is where she will be working) any suggestions?
> 
> Id like a see view but i feel that prices are cheaper on the other side (near the gold course)
> 
> Any help would be great, including a reputable estate agent


Not sure where the gold course is, but us know when you find it 

It would help if you specify what sort of apartment you want. Bedrooms, baths, size etc. For 80k you're looking at 1 bed in parts of the Marina. You could get something in Tecom, The Greens and JLT. If you're willing to up the budget you could possibly get something bigger or with a great view. Look at Dubizzle to get an idea of what you can get and where...


----------



## sheena_164

Thanks m1key. We are staying for 2 years or more depends if we fall in love or simply hate it! 

Has anyone had problems with shipment from uk to Dubai?


----------



## m1key

sheena_164 said:


> Thanks m1key. We are staying for 2 years or more depends if we fall in love or simply hate it!
> 
> Has anyone had problems with shipment from uk to Dubai?


It is straight forward. Just get a few quotes and go with the company you feel most comfortable with. If you do a search, there are a few company recommendations on here.


----------



## Brav0

m1key said:


> Not sure where the gold course is, but us know when you find it
> 
> It would help if you specify what sort of apartment you want. Bedrooms, baths, size etc. For 80k you're looking at 1 bed in parts of the Marina. You could get something in Tecom, The Greens and JLT. If you're willing to up the budget you could possibly get something bigger or with a great view. Look at Dubizzle to get an idea of what you can get and where...


Hi M1key sorry for the lack of detail 

we are looking for 2 bed rooms 1 or bathrooms approx 1400sq ft and sorry I meant Golf Course which I think is near the Greens?

Also any decent estate agents would be useful as we dont have look long to look 

many thanks

Jonathan


----------



## m1key

jthissen said:


> Hi M1key sorry for the lack of detail
> 
> we are looking for 2 bed rooms 1 or bathrooms approx 1400sq ft and sorry I meant Golf Course which I think is near the Greens?
> 
> Also any decent estate agents would be useful as we dont have look long to look
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Jonathan


You'll struggle getting a 2 bed in the Greens for 80k. You'll be looking at 90 plus and they will probably be the ones in the worst locations. If you want to stay in that sort of area then you might want to take a look at Al Barsha as you might get something there. It is near Mall of the Emirates and not far from Media City. Otherwise TECOM you might just get something. 80k isn't a lot for a 2 bed in popular locations. You might need to consider upping the budget a bit if you really must stay in those areas.

Agents tend to work certain areas. Speak to Jo at ERE for the Greens. I don't know anyone for the other areas.


----------



## sheena_164

Hi all

Can anyone advise me how to find apartments in Dubai. Is it like the uk where u go to an agency and they find you accommodation or do you have to find it all yourself??


----------



## m1key

sheena_164 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone advise me how to find apartments in Dubai. Is it like the uk where u go to an agency and they find you accommodation or do you have to find it all yourself??


First up, have a stiff drink and mentally prepare yourself (I kid you not).

Most stuff is advertised through an agent. The majority of agents, though not all, will do nothing to help you, give you the run around, tell fibs and then expect you to hand them a commission cheque.

Best advice is to work out what areas you are interested in and then ask for agent recommendations for that area. There are some good agents that will help you, but many you might not even meet until they ask for their commission!

You can do your initial searching on Dubizzle, but bear in mind that a proportion of the listings are figments of the agent's imagination. The photos often are not of the apartment as well. I dread the day I move out of my villa and have to deal with these agents again...


----------



## eyej

So I've been reading some horror stories about people being forced out because the landlord wants to sale. How can I prevent this? It appears that almost all villas are owned by individual LL. is this the case even in a compound? When we move, I have no desire to move again unless we want to. Plus, we have children and I don't want to be forced into a situation where we no longer near their school because of lack of properties in our price range IF we were backed into this situation. To sum all this rambling, are there certain properties that are run solely by the builder and not individual LL? Btw, we are looking to move to the Dubailand area. Thanks.


----------



## TallyHo

The villas in Dubailand (assuming we're talking about Arabian Ranches, Victory Heights, The Villa etc) are going to be privately owned and rented out by individual landlords. The one exception is Silicon Oasis where the villas are all owned by the developer.

Getting a good landlord is the luck of the draw. But there are legal safeguards for tenants in place. If the landlord wants to evict you he needs to give you a full 12 months notice. The only way he can get around it is to claim that he needs to move into the property himself but if he's discovered to have lied the penalties are stiff and he'll have to pay you compensation. Even if he sells the villa the new owners have to respect the existing lease in place. 

A lot of landlords bank on the transient nature of the place and the lack of knowledge to take advantage of tenants. 

When you sign a lease you must register the lease with Ejari/the rent committee. Once you do so you'll be protected but you may still have to fight with the landlord if it needs be.

I'd like to say that in all my years in Dubai and having lived in four separate properties I've never had problems with my landlords. 



eyej said:


> So I've been reading some horror stories about people being forced out because the landlord wants to sale. How can I prevent this? It appears that almost all villas are owned by individual LL. is this the case even in a compound? When we move, I have no desire to move again unless we want to. Plus, we have children and I don't want to be forced into a situation where we no longer near their school because of lack of properties in our price range IF we were backed into this situation. To sum all this rambling, are there certain properties that are run solely by the builder and not individual LL? Btw, we are looking to move to the Dubailand area. Thanks.


----------



## k2j2unk

In case your landlord tries to break the law, you can go to the Real Estate Regulatory Agency in DLD, Deira (RERA, dubailand.gov.ae/english/about_us/about_rera.aspx ) They're not perfect and help won't arrive overnight, but if you approach them with a positive attitude they will be on your side and can advise you of your rights. (If you come in with a disrespectful, demanding attitude, then you will get nowhere.) It helps if you have an Arabic-speaking friend (imagine, expecting you to speak the language of their country, how surprising! ;-) ), but most agents speak some English.


----------



## nikkisizer

sheena_164 said:


> Can anyone advise me how to find apartments in Dubai. Is it like the uk where u go to an agency and they find you accommodation or do you have to find it all yourself??


Hi sheena_164,

Agents are used mostly, you may strike lucky and be able to deal with the Landlord directly but this is rare.

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties, Dubai Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Investment Property in Dubai with us.

Good luck!


----------



## sheena_164

Thanks so much....not long till we're there sooooo nervous


----------



## nikkisizer

It'll all be fine, you'll see


----------



## everest15

Hi, just a quick post for any new people in Dubai who, like me, needed to find a place temporarily and for a reasonable price without signing long fixed contract leases...
This is my experience, after spending a months scouring Dubai for a decent pay-per-month room to live in:

1. The only good source of leads I have found is either Dubizzle website or word of mouth. (there are other papers/sites, but they either gave rubbish leads or were simply copies of what you could see on Dubizzle

2. Hundreds of people look at every accommodation ad in dubizzle, and if a good deal appears it can be gone in less than 10 hours. So check Dubizzle frequently and call any good deals immediately.

3. Expect 3 in every 4 dubizzle ads to turn out in reality to be a lot worse than you expected and statements like "3 mins from the metro" to be at least double that figure.

4. I found it much better not to call landlords, but instead to let them call me - put in your own ad in Dubizzle (and in corner shop windows or newspaper classified) and within a few days you'll get 4 or 5 landlords call or email you...of which half will be much better,nicer places than those advertised for all to see. 
(Many of the more reliable,genuine landlords don't advertise their rooms, because they don't want to be disturbed by hundreds of annoying phone calls. They prefer to look through the wanted list in Dubizzle and call you. 

5. If you put a room/rent wanted ad anywhere, make sure you word it well with appropriate information. Most of the really nice private landlords are concerned about what kind of tenant they'll end up with...they're more likely to call if you sell-yourself well in the ad.. eg: put in where you're from, definitely state it if you're a employed in a professional job here. Write the date you need to move in. Definitely write your gender! (if you're female you'll get 3 times more and better leads than if you're male).

6. Be quite specific about the areas you're interested in for the rental...if you're not specific then you might get a ton of phonecalls from landlords with rooms in Warsan int-city for example...and you probably wouldn't wanna live there (unless you're really on a tight budget).

7. There's really no such thing as a cheap deal in areas: Marina, Tecom, Jumeira beaches or Knowledge village/internet city. In those areas expect to pay min 3600 per month for a room or 1600 sharing with someone. (unless you're female..then it's cheaper and more options).

8. If you have a car and don't mind commuting (eg from Sharjah) , or living in a less pleasant area, then you can find a reasonable room for 2200 or 1100 sharing with someone.

9. Be very exact with the landlord when you call about the overall cost. Does it include DEWA (bills), does it include extras that they make you pay such as cleaning-lady/aircon surcharge. Do they expect 2 months straight up front. Do they expect a big deposit upfront?


----------



## madhu123

*Accomodation for 2 months*

Need accommodation in "Bur Dubai" locality for 2 months. I am highly on budget. 

What are the options before me except just like staying 25 people in 1 room.

Need a decent option may be 1 bed room and small kitchen.

What can be rent & deposit/advance for this?

What people educated professional from India on budget do in similar cases?

What is rental trend in Sharjah? How much cheaper than Bur Dubai?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## everest15

madhu123 said:


> Need accommodation in "Bur Dubai" locality for 2 months. I am highly on budget.
> 
> What are the options before me except just like staying 25 people in 1 room.
> Need a decent option may be 1 bed room and small kitchen.
> What can be rent & deposit/advance for this?
> 
> What people educated professional from India on budget do in similar cases?
> What is rental trend in Sharjah? How much cheaper than Bur Dubai?
> Thanks in advance.


You can get all that information by looking through the room classifieds in Dubizzle (Property for rent / rooms for rent....type in a maximum price and type the area you want in "neighbourhoods".


----------



## heidipolk

Thanks Everest - I'm looking for short-term rental for when I first arrive and your comments are definitely helpful!


----------



## madhu123

no result in "Bur Dubai" locality in dubizzle


----------



## hhl103

I am wondering if anybody is living in skycourt tower(right opposite to the academic city). I heard some bad stories regarding the ridiculously high cooling charge.

I am wondering if this problem is fixed or not. 

I would be interested in living in this place if this problem is fixed.

Please let me know if you have any comments.

Thanks.


----------



## turbinedude

following the car rental datasheet
here is the apartment data

http://gulfnews.com/polopoly_fs/1.931272!menu/standard/file/Dubai apartments.pdf




http://gulfnews.com/polopoly_fs/1.951658.1323942152!menu/standard/file/Sharjahguide.pdf


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jager

Does anyone have any experience with 'Poplar Homes' ? Their website states _"Poplar Homes Real Estate Brokers are an independent real estate agents registered with Real Estate Regulatory Authority (RERA) and Dubai Economic Department and have a certificate to conduct in sales and brokerage"_, yet when I search both the company name and the broker we are dealing with on the RERA website fails to turn up any mention of them.

I searched the forum as well, but there are no references for 'Poplar'. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

I'm potentially looking for a new apartment. Currently live in Downtown and I think the area is going to be a nightmare for next couple of years while all building work happens, particularly with the overnight building policy. I'm therefore looking for somewhere a bit more 'finished'. 

Two of the buildings I am looking at are Sama Tower and Maze Tower. Does anyone know of any negatives for either of these locations? Are the apartments exclusively available via Asteco? I haven't been able to find one on Dubizzle so far (there is one two bed for Maze but not really looking for that).


----------



## ziokendo

Windsweptdragon said:


> I'm potentially looking for a new apartment. Currently live in Downtown and I think the area is going to be a nightmare for next couple of years while all building work happens, particularly with the overnight building policy. I'm therefore looking for somewhere a bit more 'finished'.
> 
> Two of the buildings I am looking at are Sama Tower and Maze Tower. Does anyone know of any negatives for either of these locations? Are the apartments exclusively available via Asteco? I haven't been able to find one on Dubizzle so far (there is one two bed for Maze but not really looking for that).


I have visited the maze and is really nice, the position is fantastic if you get a rear view, otherwise is overlooking directly on SZR and the metro, if you are looking for quietness I am not sure ....
Yes this building are quite sound-proofed, but I believe that also your building in downtown it is ....

The other tower arguably is not in a better position, right on the WTC roundabout and next to two buildings in progress, the apartments are nice as well anyway, I have visited last year while looking for flats.

I might be wrong, but I believe these towers have a single agent because you are renting directly with the landlord and they are just marketing it. The apartments inside are not individually sold like in freehold areas. Given the typical dubai individual landlord this can be only an advantage anyway.

You can consider Rolex Tower as well, the next buildings (liberty house, emirates financial towers, 21st century tower) are fully developed and the area is much quieter: considerations about living on SZR and on the rear view still applies.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

ziokendo said:


> I have visited the maze and is really nice, the position is fantastic if you get a rear view, otherwise is overlooking directly on SZR and the metro, if you are looking for quietness I am not sure ....
> Yes this building are quite sound-proofed, but I believe that also your building in downtown it is ....
> 
> The other tower arguably is not in a better position, right on the WTC roundabout and next to two buildings in progress, the apartments are nice as well anyway, I have visited last year while looking for flats.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I believe these towers have a single agent because you are renting directly with the landlord and they are just marketing it. The apartments inside are not individually sold like in freehold areas. Given the typical dubai individual landlord this can be only an advantage anyway.
> 
> You can consider Rolex Tower as well, the next buildings (liberty house, emirates financial towers, 21st century tower) are fully developed and the area is much quieter: considerations about living on SZR and on the rear view still applies.


Thanks for the response. I'm fine with random infrequent noise, my sleeping trouble happens when the noise in continuous, like a drill going all night. Happened when they were building near me in Downtown, don't particularly want to go through that again for another year. 

It looks like there are no apartments left in Maze Tower that meet my requirements, which is unfortunate. Will have a look at the others you mentioned as well.


----------



## sbrenkel

Thanks for all the information everyone, its very useful. I am looking for a place at the moment, I work in the Jumeirah Lake Towers, so I was thinking something close by would be the best. It seems that around 50000 DHS per year is a good price. I also just noticed the Dubai Sports city, does anyone have any more information about that area, it looks really nice and quite cheap. Although its quite far out of town I guess :/


----------



## stamboy

Hi,

I've read quite a few articles on here but can't see much specific to me. I'm looking for a room to rent that is very close to the green metro line for a commute work near Al Ghubaiba metro. Can anyone recommend any places that are very close to the metro as I won't have a car and have restaurants and shops nearby? 

I don't really want to change trains (red to green) as I hate doing that in London! I would like a 20min commute door to door.

Is Marine transport a possibility or would it be hassle (waiting times) during rush hour?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## m1key

sbrenkel said:


> Thanks for all the information everyone, its very useful. I am looking for a place at the moment, I work in the Jumeirah Lake Towers, so I was thinking something close by would be the best. It seems that around 50000 DHS per year is a good price. I also just noticed the Dubai Sports city, does anyone have any more information about that area, it looks really nice and quite cheap. Although its quite far out of town I guess :/


The commute to JLT from Sports City would be fairly quick and easy via Hessa St now that the junction with Emirates Rd/MBZ Rd or whatever it is called this week is open. The area is still a sandpit with lots of construction still under way. If you want something with less construction noise/dust look at Motor City.


----------



## gemastar

stamboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read quite a few articles on here but can't see much specific to me. I'm looking for a room to rent that is very close to the green metro line for a commute work near Al Ghubaiba metro. Can anyone recommend any places that are very close to the metro as I won't have a car and have restaurants and shops nearby?
> 
> I don't really want to change trains (red to green) as I hate doing that in London! I would like a 20min commute door to door.
> 
> Is Marine transport a possibility or would it be hassle (waiting times) during rush hour?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


Hi Stamboy,
Al Barsha 1 is a base for DG Metrostation. Its walking distance to the Mall of the Emirates, several hotel bars, lots of restaurants and very much under-rated as an area. We have a villa in this area, after searching all the usual popular areas. There are lots of well priced apartments, in almost 'low' rise blocks, i.e. under 15 story's high. I get the Metro from either the Mall of the Emirates or Sharaf DG station, and its 5 minutes to either.

Also perfect for a single guy would be to live in the JLT, Jumirah Lake Towers. Then you have access to two metro stations. JLT stop its self and also the Marina Metro Stop.
The apartments are well priced and there is a great hotel called the Bonnington with a popular Expat community in the bars and restaurants here. Just be mindful of some building work that has just started to convert one of the lakes into a park and hotel.
BUT...... really the JLT is a great way to get the Dubai Marina lifestyle, without the price.

Best of luck and Welcome to Dubai!..

PS.... no where in Dubai is much more than 30 minutes away.... no matter where you are going and when!.

pps. if you hate the underground busy london style trains, just get a Gold Card to travel on the Metro and you will never have to queue to get on.... the gold carriage always has space.....


----------



## ADAM19

is it practical to reside in sharjah and rely on the metro to work in Dubai ( garhoud ) ?? near emirates metro station ??


----------



## madhu123

Need list of service apartment below 3 star category in Abu Dhabi. I got number of good option in Dubai but not in AD. 

Internet search through various top booking sites gives results of more than 3 star category only. 

If any one knows good service apartment below monthly rate of 6K dhs in AD pl share.

N.B. earlier posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Krom

*Evening all...*

I'm tentatively browsing for an apartment to rent, and would appreciate any recommendations/advice for potential building/residencies. We have the following criteria:

1. Budget - 120k AED per annum (not including 5% tax or bills).
2. Location - The palm, the Dubai marina or JBR.
3. Two bedroom apartment.
4. Partially or fully furnished (not sure how realistic this is).
5. Large swimming pool 25 metres plus (preferably open 24/7).
6. Prefer to be higher up in the building (anything above the 10th floor).
7. Built in wardrobes (saves on furniture costs!).
8. Gym on site.
9. Sea or marina view.
10. Balcony.

Not too fussy you see 

Also, I've factored in the following costs for cost of living (per annum):

Rent: 120000
5% tax: 6000
Car lease: 24000
Petrol: 5600
Car insurance: 5000
TV (cable): 6200
DEWA: 3000
AC: 6000
Mobile phone x2: 4024
Food: 5000

Are there Any other obvious costs that I've omitted, apart from incidentals?

Is any of the above even realistic?! 

Cheers.


----------



## dizzyizzy

I'll let others reply reg. the rents although I think your expectations are realistic. Just wanted to add a few comments reg. your cost of living figures:



Krom said:


> Also, I've factored in the following costs for cost of living (per annum):
> 
> Rent: 120000 will need to be paid in advance - 1 or 2 cheques average
> 5% tax: 6000 - not sure if by this you mean the housing fee? if then, this is correct
> Car lease: 24000
> Petrol: 5600
> Car insurance: 5000
> TV (cable): 6200
> DEWA: 3000
> AC: 6000
> Mobile phone x2: 4024 My employer pays my phone bills but my first impression is that this number is a bit low
> Food: 5000 this equals to 415 dhs per month so is too low - that's probably what you will be spending on one visit to the supermarket! This expense varies a lot but the average spent in monthly groceries according to numerous posts has been reported to be in the range of 2000dhs - 4000 dhs per month.
> 
> Are there Any other obvious costs that I've omitted, apart from incidentals?
> 
> Need to add 5% rental agent fees
> 
> Is any of the above even realistic?!
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## TallyHo

See response in red below:



Krom said:


> I'm tentatively browsing for an apartment to rent, and would appreciate any recommendations/advice for potential building/residencies. We have the following criteria:
> 
> 1. Budget - 120k AED per annum (not including 5% tax or bills).
> 2. Location - The palm, the Dubai marina or JBR.
> 3. Two bedroom apartment.
> 4. Partially or fully furnished (not sure how realistic this is). Furnished apartments are going to be more expensive. It's cheaper to equip your place with the basics from Ikea.
> 5. Large swimming pool 25 metres plus (preferably open 24/7). Good luck. 25m pools are rare in Dubai. A handful of buildings have them but not on the Palm. Park Island in the Marina has a 30m lap lane, as does the Fairways in the Greens. Golf Tower and Mosela in the Greens also have 25m long pools. But almost all other buildings have smaller 10-15m pools.
> 6. Prefer to be higher up in the building (anything above the 10th floor).
> 7. Built in wardrobes (saves on furniture costs!). Almost all flats have them.
> 8. Gym on site. All flats in your budget category will have gyms. Emaar building gyms tend to be the best equipped.
> 9. Sea or marina view.
> 10. Balcony. All flats in that end of town will have balconies especially for the larger apartments.
> 
> Not too fussy you see
> 
> Also, I've factored in the following costs for cost of living (per annum):
> 
> Rent: 120000
> 5% tax: 6000
> Car lease: 24000
> Petrol: 5600 Depends on the car and how much you drive. I drove a 4x4 for years and spent on average 120 AED/week on petrol. I now drive a sedan and it's only 65 AED/week.
> Car insurance: 5000 Seems way too high unless it's a premier European model. Besides if you're renting a car then why the insurance?
> TV (cable): 6200
> DEWA: 3000 A little low. I'd think for a 2-bed you're looking at a min of 300 AED/month, especially if you have the TV/computers on all the time.
> AC: 6000 Only if you have district cooling. Most buildings in the Marina aren't district cooling so chiller charges are included as part of your rent. Palm is district cooling, JBR is district cooling, JLT is district cooling. Rest of Marina and the Greens aren't.
> Mobile phone x2: 4024
> Food: 5000 Too low. I'm not extravagant when it comes to cooking but I still spend 300 AED/week average ~ 15,000 AED for the year. This is for one person.
> 
> Are there Any other obvious costs that I've omitted, apart from incidentals?
> 
> Is any of the above even realistic?!
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## rsinner

ADAM19 said:


> is it practical to reside in sharjah and rely on the metro to work in Dubai ( garhoud ) ?? near emirates metro station ??


The metro does not run till sharjah - closest station to Sharjah is Rashidiya. You will need to drive to get to Rashidiya (and then might as well drive to your workplace)


----------



## rsinner

madhu123 said:


> pl share.


Not with you.


----------



## Krom

*DizzyIzzy and Tallyho, thanks*

My company will pay for my apartment up front, and take the repayment out of my salary each month, so not concerned about that.

Noted on the Ikea front! I'll have relocation assistance, so that should take care of itself.

In terms of car insurance, I wasn't sure whether insurance was included in the monthly lease amount, or a separate add on. Sounds like I can reduce that in my calculations.

Looks like I'll need to add another 5% on for the agents' fees, and up my monthly food projections too!


----------



## jamesbk

I have just returned from a holiday in Dubai, which has galvanised my resolve to emigrate from Melbourne to further my career and bank some savings. From what I observed, the Dubai Marina and Downtown areas seem the best fit for me, with Downtown being preferred. I am a single male and looking for a studio apartment in the 100-130k range. I am leaning towards either The Address Downtown or Burj Khalifa as both appear to be within my budget. 

Does anyone have any experience living in either building? The Address Downtown will be less expensive in some respects as it is fully furnished and pretty much all bills included for the price. The Address is also serviced by housekeeping 3 times a week which is a nice perk, but the Khalifa offers slightly more space in (what I consider to be) a better building. I haven't seen the amenities on offer in the Khalifa but I would expect them to be quite good. Any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## TallyHo

If you want to 'bank some savings' then why are you willing to spend 100-130K for a studio? 

Without a job offer and a residency visa that goes with the offer you can't rent an apartment unless it's some type of holiday let or an apartment hotel. Thus the address may be your only choice among the two listed unless the Burj also has hotel apartment facilities. 




jamesbk said:


> I have just returned from a holiday in Dubai, which has galvanised my resolve to emigrate from Melbourne to further my career and bank some savings. From what I observed, the Dubai Marina and Downtown areas seem the best fit for me, with Downtown being preferred. I am a single male and looking for a studio apartment in the 100-130k range. I am leaning towards either The Address Downtown or Burj Khalifa as both appear to be within my budget.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience living in either building? The Address Downtown will be less expensive in some respects as it is fully furnished and pretty much all bills included for the price. The Address is also serviced by housekeeping 3 times a week which is a nice perk, but the Khalifa offers slightly more space in (what I consider to be) a better building. I haven't seen the amenities on offer in the Khalifa but I would expect them to be quite good. Any opinions would be appreciated


----------



## jamesbk

TallyHo said:


> If you want to 'bank some savings' then why are you willing to spend 100-130K for a studio?
> 
> Without a job offer and a residency visa that goes with the offer you can't rent an apartment unless it's some type of holiday let or an apartment hotel. Thus the address may be your only choice among the two listed unless the Burj also has hotel apartment facilities.


Thanks for your response. I suppose I could live under a bridge and save every penny I earn, but that won't be particularly comfortable in the long run. 100-130k seems to be the going price for a studio in these buildings. I am willing to sacrifice space for views and quality fixtures and amenities. I know I am being precipitous with my inquiries, but my plan is to secure a job before heading over (which, if my recruiter is to be believed, should not be too difficult).


----------



## m1key

I'd secure the job before worrying about flash lifestyles personally...


----------



## chestnut

I'm still working out my budget so that I know what to negotiate for. And one of my budget questions relate to renting an apartment and it is this: Is one expected to tip the security staff when the building has security? If yes, what sort of figures are we talking (in the US, I understand it can easily be the equivalent to 1 month's rent)? And how often does one do this?

Thanks,

D.


----------



## TallyHo

Almost all buildings have 'security' staff. They're mostly men who man the front desk in the lobby and monitor the sign-in book for visitors. They also keep an eye on the parking garages to make sure no one is illegally parking. 

Sometimes they will help people carry packages to their flats but from my personal observation in a fairly expensive Dubai building even this is rare. They're not going to be what you'd expect of doormen in New York. 

Tipping the 'security' is not something that will be commonplace. I've never done it, partly because they don't do anything for me. If you frequently have the 'security' carry your groceries and dry cleaning upstairs then you can tip if you want but it'd be on an ad hoc basis. 

So - tipping one month's rent? Nope. Not tipping at all - standard because they won't be doing anything special for you.



dnastudios said:


> I'm still working out my budget so that I know what to negotiate for. And one of my budget questions relate to renting an apartment and it is this: Is one expected to tip the security staff when the building has security? If yes, what sort of figures are we talking (in the US, I understand it can easily be the equivalent to 1 month's rent)? And how often does one do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> D.


----------



## TallyHo

Any company worth its salt will put you up in a hotel apartment for the first month or so until your visa is processed. This is normally free. 

Then you can rent your own place. A nice two-bedroom flat in Downtown with views of the Burj will cost you between 110-130K.

It's up to you to spend your money however you wish but if you post about wanting to save in one sentence and in the next write that you're willing to spend up to 130K for the most expensive studios in Dubai, be prepared to get lots of laughs.





jamesbk said:


> Thanks for your response. I suppose I could live under a bridge and save every penny I earn, but that won't be particularly comfortable in the long run. 100-130k seems to be the going price for a studio in these buildings. I am willing to sacrifice space for views and quality fixtures and amenities. I know I am being precipitous with my inquiries, but my plan is to secure a job before heading over (which, if my recruiter is to be believed, should not be too difficult).


----------



## chestnut

TallyHo said:


> ...
> So - tipping one month's rent? Nope. Not tipping at all - standard because they won't be doing anything special for you.


Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## dizzyizzy

For anyone planning to rent, have a look at this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/151099-tips-dubai-landlords.html

If your potential landlord tries to do any of these, then be really careful, best to walk away and find a new property


----------



## aliceasia

Hi everyone and thanks a lot for this great thread.

I was just wondering if it was realistic to move to the Palm as my husband does not drive and i do but I hate it... How hard is it to get a taxi, is there a bus, are they going to open more stations at the monorail??

TIA for your answer


----------



## jbonkers

Hi all, I am moving to Dubai in June with my partner (we are not married) and I have looked for answers to my queries on this thread - and although I have had a few queries answered I am conscious they were posted a year ago in some cases so I want to make sure I am getting the latest information as from what I can gather Dubai is ever changing!

Regarding accommodation I have the first month in a hotel but after that I am on my own!

I am looking for a two bed apartment in the areas of (JLT, Marina, Tecom, JBR etc) and my budget is 100k over at least 4 cheque's - I can't afford to stump up for 1 cheque's upfront!

Would I be unwise with trying to deal with the landlord directly as the agents fees seem pretty high? I have looked at Dubizzle and all the apartments seem to be agent only and from what I can gather from the feedback on here the agents seem to be just hassle for a fee of 4500 or so! Is there a certain website I should look at whereby it deals with the owners directly?

Second question is if I do have to deal with an agent can you recommend a good trustworthy one that covers apartments in the above areas? Judging by here better homes seem quite good but they have very few places on their site?

Third Question  Are security deposits a standard in every apartment?

Last question  As we are unmarried, I intend to refer to my partner as my wife everywhere we go but when it comes to the landlord asking who I will be living with will a marraige cert be requested? Should I put all bills in my name too as I will have the work/resident visa? My partner is concerned about this-as long as we respect our neighbours in the form of no late night parties etc is there anything else I need to be wary of or have prepared should we get a knock on the door?

Sorry for all the queries any advice would be great


----------



## m1key

jbonkers said:


> Hi all, I am moving to Dubai in June with my partner (we are not married) and I have looked for answers to my queries on this thread - and although I have had a few queries answered I am conscious they were posted a year ago in some cases so I want to make sure I am getting the latest information as from what I can gather Dubai is ever changing!
> 
> Regarding accommodation I have the first month in a hotel but after that I am on my own!
> 
> I am looking for a two bed apartment in the areas of (JLT, Marina, Tecom, JBR etc) and my budget is 100k over at least 4 cheque's - I can't afford to stump up for 1 cheque's upfront!
> 
> You might find a 2 bed with 4 cheques in those areas a challenge with your budget. Not impossible, but most will be wanting 1-2 cheques. Best bet is try and get a loan of your company and pay back monthly out of your salary.
> 
> Would I be unwise with trying to deal with the landlord directly as the agents fees seem pretty high? I have looked at Dubizzle and all the apartments seem to be agent only and from what I can gather from the feedback on here the agents seem to be just hassle for a fee of 4500 or so! Is there a certain website I should look at whereby it deals with the owners directly?
> 
> Most landlords use agents as there is no cost to them to do so and it saves them hassle. There are some landlords that will advertise, but not many. You could try posting an ad on Dubizzle. Be specific in what you are looking for so as not to get every weirdo in Dubai offering you unsuitable stuff.
> 
> Second question is if I do have to deal with an agent can you recommend a good trustworthy one that covers apartments in the above areas? Judging by here better homes seem quite good but they have very few places on their site?
> 
> Third Question  Are security deposits a standard in every apartment?
> 
> You'll be asked for 5% security deposit. Some may ask for more.
> 
> Last question  As we are unmarried, I intend to refer to my partner as my wife everywhere we go but when it comes to the landlord asking who I will be living with will a marraige cert be requested? Should I put all bills in my name too as I will have the work/resident visa? My partner is concerned about this-as long as we respect our neighbours in the form of no late night parties etc is there anything else I need to be wary of or have prepared should we get a knock on the door?
> 
> You shouldn't need a certificate. All bills will have to be in your name. Keep a low profile and generally you should be fine.
> 
> Sorry for all the queries any advice would be great


See above in red...


----------



## Graham50

*Another newbie*

Hi all,
Have just arrived in the UAE and will be starting the long and difficult road towards renting somewhere to live. I have heard of all the horror stories of landlords and agents trying to get every last penny out of your pocket, and am therefore looking for some help/advice on locations and reasonable prices. My main issue is walking into the unknown and not being aware of all the trip hazards along the way.
I am not in any particular hurry to rent my final accommodation as I will be in an apartment for up to 4 months, however at the end of this time I will be looking for a 3 bed with study and maids room somewhere in the springs/Arabian ranches part of town. Are there many out there who could give advice on areas and prices (I think my absoloute max would be about 170,000). Also any advice on other comparable areas that are pleasant quiet and looked after.
All help is gratefully received


----------



## m1key

Graham50 said:


> Hi all,
> Have just arrived in the UAE and will be starting the long and difficult road towards renting somewhere to live. I have heard of all the horror stories of landlords and agents trying to get every last penny out of your pocket, and am therefore looking for some help/advice on locations and reasonable prices. My main issue is walking into the unknown and not being aware of all the trip hazards along the way.
> I am not in any particular hurry to rent my final accommodation as I will be in an apartment for up to 4 months, however at the end of this time I will be looking for a 3 bed with study and maids room somewhere in the springs/Arabian ranches part of town. Are there many out there who could give advice on areas and prices (I think my absoloute max would be about 170,000). Also any advice on other comparable areas that are pleasant quiet and looked after.
> All help is gratefully received


If you have 4 months in an apartment I would advise spending a couple of months exploring before targeting anywhere. For location the important things to consider are commutes to work and school runs.

In the Ranches you're only looking at the Al Reems for your budget and wish list Everything else there with those requirements will be 200k plus. You will get something in Springs with a similar layout to the Al Reems. 

For 170k you might, if lucky, get a Mazaya in The Villa project. They start from about 170k upwards. You might get something in Falcon City (weird place). Mirdif is in budget (parts under flightpath). You might also find something in Jumeirah/Umm Suqeim. The new villas in Al Furjan might be an option too.


----------



## ficklemiss

Morning!

We're moving to Dubai in August and I'd appreciate a little insider knowledge.

The only schools that have places available for my sons are the new ones opening up in Al Barsha/ Al khail areas but my husband will be working in JLT - do we stay near work or near schools?

If we stay near JLT then how bad would the school run be? I've heard traffic is a nightmare at that time of day. I'm under the impression that this area would plenty of amenities and a fair amount of accommodation choice, is that right?

If we stay near the schools then how would a commute to JLT be? Is there any public transport or a 'park n ride' type system for the metro? If he had to drive to JLT would parking be a problem? What are the communities like close to the schools, would I also need a car for shopping and entertaining 2 small kids?

Thanks


----------



## m1key

ficklemiss said:


> Morning!
> 
> We're moving to Dubai in August and I'd appreciate a little insider knowledge.
> 
> The only schools that have places available for my sons are the new ones opening up in Al Barsha/ Al khail areas but my husband will be working in JLT - do we stay near work or near schools?
> 
> If we stay near JLT then how bad would the school run be? I've heard traffic is a nightmare at that time of day. I'm under the impression that this area would plenty of amenities and a fair amount of accommodation choice, is that right?
> 
> If we stay near the schools then how would a commute to JLT be? Is there any public transport or a 'park n ride' type system for the metro? If he had to drive to JLT would parking be a problem? What are the communities like close to the schools, would I also need a car for shopping and entertaining 2 small kids?
> 
> Thanks


JLT, Al Barsha and Al Khail Road (Jumeirah Village Circle end) are all fairly close to each other.


----------



## ficklemiss

m1key said:


> JLT, Al Barsha and Al Khail Road (Jumeirah Village Circle end) are all fairly close to each other.


Thanks, they look quite close on the map but I've heard some horror stories of 2 hour commutes to school because traffic is at a standstill - exaggeration or fact of life?


----------



## maminadocha

Is anybody knows is it any good to stay in TECOM with young kids? 
Thanks!


----------



## m1key

ficklemiss said:


> Thanks, they look quite close on the map but I've heard some horror stories of 2 hour commutes to school because traffic is at a standstill - exaggeration or fact of life?


I personally haven't experienced that, but I know the traffic from Sharjah to Dubai in the morning and the reverse in the evening can be bad. It can take a little while exiting some areas at peak traffic, but I don't think you'd be experiencing 2 hour delays in the areas you mentioned. There will always be an exception for a bad accident or something, but it should be just that. Best thing to do is visit areas once you're here to get a feel. Try them at rush hour so you see the worst.


----------



## shorty1982

Hi All,

So I will be moving to dubai after 2 days with my wife and 2 kids and I am considering areas like the greens, discovery gardens and the springs to live in. What is it like from these areas to JLT area by car, what is the avg time by car will be to go there around 8 am and returning back home at 6 pm.


----------



## umar00

what is the rent like for 2 bed room flat?


----------



## saraswat

umar00 said:


> what is the rent like for 2 bed room flat?


Wrong thread .. this is the thread you should look at:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------



## blazeaway

shorty1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I will be moving to dubai after 2 days with my wife and 2 kids and I am considering areas like the greens, discovery gardens and the springs to live in. What is it like from these areas to JLT area by car, what is the avg time by car will be to go there around 8 am and returning back home at 6 pm.


None are very far at all, say 10-15 mins in the morning, the evening is another matter as it can take 30 minutes just to escape from JLT!


----------



## shorty1982

blazeaway said:


> None are very far at all, say 10-15 mins in the morning, the evening is another matter as it can take 30 minutes just to escape from JLT!


Thank you. It sounds reasonable


----------



## judithbyerly

I agree


----------



## sanjay5000

shorty1982 said:


> Thank you. It sounds reasonable


If you are in discovery Gardens ,,, it can be upto 30 minutes at rush hour to get to the JLT.


----------



## jbonkers

m1key said:


> See above in red...


Thanks for reply M1key much appreciated


----------



## jbonkers

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend any agencies that look after the JLT, Marina, JBR, Tecom, Green areas.. and any agencies to avoid if possible?

Thanks again


----------



## stamboy

I want to be somewhere close to the Green Metro. I tried on dubizzle to look for accomodations near Baniyas Square, Palm Deira, Union Sq, Salal Al Din but it didn't return much.

Is there any accomodation in these areas and if so what are the areas like to live in - i.e. amenities, pros and cons.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## aliceasia

jbonkers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone recommend any agencies that look after the JLT, Marina, JBR, Tecom, Green areas.. and any agencies to avoid if possible?
> 
> Thanks again


You have better home, ere , lanhill who are not bad. I have red good reviews for Asteco and smith and ken but never tried them. 
Allsopp and allsopp never answered my mail, not à good sign...


----------



## jbonkers

aliceasia said:


> You have better home, ere , lanhill who are not bad. I have red good reviews for Asteco and smith and ken but never tried them.
> Allsopp and allsopp never answered my mail, not à good sign...


Thanks aliceasia


----------



## Wanahaiasa

why would that be? 
i have an offer with AED 3500 net of housing allowance.
seems to be my only choice ?!


----------



## Yasser M

Can any one tell me how much is the rent for 1 or 2 BR in Al Barsha?


----------



## m1key

Yasser M said:


> Can any one tell me how much is the rent for 1 or 2 BR in Al Barsha?


Look on Dubizzle. You can see listings for different areas of Dubai along with prices.


----------



## chestnut

I found this web site: bayut dot com

It has more nformation on the buildings and locations (well, I've only looked at JLT so far).

Anyone have any experience or comments on that site?

Cheers,

D.


----------



## sbrenkel

m1key said:


> The commute to JLT from Sports City would be fairly quick and easy via Hessa St now that the junction with Emirates Rd/MBZ Rd or whatever it is called this week is open. The area is still a sandpit with lots of construction still under way. If you want something with less construction noise/dust look at Motor City.


Thanks Mikey, I am going to check out sports city today hopefully. Yeah I've heard its a bit of a construction site, but it is much more suitable for my budget. My biggest issue is that because most of the apartment blocks are brand new, there could be a few issues. Is this something that you've encountered? Is there any way to protect myself from this happening? Thanks, Sam


----------



## m1key

sbrenkel said:


> Thanks Mikey, I am going to check out sports city today hopefully. Yeah I've heard its a bit of a construction site, but it is much more suitable for my budget. My biggest issue is that because most of the apartment blocks are brand new, there could be a few issues. Is this something that you've encountered? Is there any way to protect myself from this happening? Thanks, Sam


That is a potential problem with any building to be honest. As a general rule, don't believe anything an agent tells you! Always worth having a chat with the security guards as they generally know what goes on and will be able to tell you if maintenance is always in.

Good luck!


----------



## Ali Zaidi

I saw an infographic on a website yesterday which says that Dubai rents are increasing now. A 10% price increase was observed in the first quarter of this year, 2013.


----------



## Sahanasuresh

*Accommodation in dubai*

Hi
We r arriving to Dubai next month. Can anyone suggest which area in Dubai is cheap and best for family accommodation .what will be the apartment rents?


----------



## saraswat

Sahanasuresh said:


> Hi
> We r arriving to Dubai next month. Can anyone suggest which area in Dubai is cheap and best for family accommodation .what will be the apartment rents?


I have moved you're post into this that, read through it, good info ...


----------



## shorty1982

So I have been now in dubai for almost 5 days and I already started to have headaches from this appartment hunting.

I am considering now the springs as it seems that it has more space than other apartments in Jlt and the greens.

Would you recommend the springs for a family with 2 young kids? My budget is 100k-110k maximum.

P.S my work is in the JLT area that is why I am also considering the springs


----------



## Sahanasuresh

saraswat said:


> I have moved you're post into this that, read through it, good info ...


Thank you saraswati for replying me.but I don't follow ur link to read through.. Please send me the link to refer.


----------



## saadat14

*rental gone wrong*

hey there,
im from canada and moved into a rented appartment in dubai silicon oasis which has gone horribly wrong. 

the broker asked for all cheques and even asked first payment in cash and i had everything done but when i moved in the house was a disaster. the previous tennant items were still in house and the house was a mess from every room. I took pictures and called the broker and everything to get it fixed. i moved in on the 30th april and contract date was 1st. They have been running around doing minor things and just delaying the process to get things done. Making up excuses everytime and cancelling my calls. I just needed some advice what should i do in this case. Back home i would call the cops in .. havent been able to stay at home with the dirt cockroaches broken lamps and windows and so on and so forth.. 

NEED ADVICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## saraswat

Sahanasuresh said:


> Thank you saraswati for replying me.but I don't follow ur link to read through.. Please send me the link to refer.


The link was for the same thread in which you have posted this message, basically rather than post a link I moved your post here, when you read this, start reading all the other pages ... 

p.s: it's saraswat... (I am not a hindu goddess of music, knowledge and science)  .


----------



## saraswat

saadat14 said:


> hey there,
> 
> ...
> 
> NEED ADVICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Try and get in touch with RERA, that might help.

:: Land Department ::


----------



## m1key

Hey Sariswatsari


----------



## DevRout

Thnx
Very helpful info


----------



## madhu123

*Need sharing accommodation (apartment) in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.*

I am a Bengali Hindu male basically from Kolkata, India. A senior IT Pro. Joining Abu Dhabi based IT company for 2 years project. Need sharing accommodation (apartment) in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.

If any one wants to share please contact immediately. 

Email: /snip

Thank You.


----------



## shorty1982

So I have found a good apartment in JLT and I have 1 of 2 options for rental
1- 115k including A/C ( chiller)
2- 105k with the A/C

The apartment is in X1 tower and its 2 bedroom duplex apartment.

So what do you think of both option? Also is the X1 tower suffers from any issue?
I need to take a decision maximum by tomorrow morning.


----------



## MMirandaa

such a informative thread thanks everyone!


----------



## jbonkers

May be a silly question but do estate agents do viewings at night, due to work hours viewings may only be able to do viewings after 7pm?

Thanks


----------



## m1key

Depends on the agent. Some don't like to accompany you at any time of day and will ask security to let you in, or tell you the door is open.


----------



## chestnut

peterexpat said:


> anybody know what the international media production zone (IMPZ) is like to live in? They seem very cheap...


Bump.... Anyone?


----------



## joeypctan

Has anyone got any advice on buying property in Dubai. If we are to be here for 5 years with housing allowance should we buy a property, what are the costs and pitfalls? Thanks


----------



## Vivesh

madhu123 said:


> I am a Bengali Hindu male basically from Kolkata, India. A senior IT Pro. Joining Abu Dhabi based IT company for 2 years project. Need sharing accommodation (apartment) in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.
> 
> If any one wants to share please contact immediately.
> 
> Email: /snip
> 
> Thank You.


Hey there... Are you still on a hunt for sharing an apartment... i'll be moving in the first week of june... Let me know if you have rented an apartment and whether you are looking for a flatmate...


----------



## sansundy

*Am I crazy to keep public transportation at the heart of my apt. selection*

First off

A huge thanks to folks like tallyho, bigjimbo, wandabug etc. who have brought the Dubai property scene to life on this forum. I have spent the weekend finishing the 1st 50 pages on this thread and taking notes with the plan to finish the remaining 53 pages this week.

*Quick background:* Living in the heart of Paris, France since 4 years and before that near Seattle and have grown to love public transportation and rely upon my car only as the last resort. Moving to Dubai in August with spouse working at Zayed University (2-3 times a week) and I will be based in Dubai Internet City. 

We are therefore looking for an apt (2-3BHK and no plans for a live-in domestic help) in the 90-130K range which (in descending order of priority)
a. allows both of us to leverage public transport (max 45-60 mins. one way - same as what we do in Paris) or at least one of us to use public transport while the other takes the car.
b. Access to high quality daycare facilities for our 6 month old child.
c. Access to green spaces.
d. Access to gym like Fitness First for e.g. exercising solo does not work for me. 

We are not interested in any bar/ club scene and would instead prefer being closer to a Public Library/ Arts & Culture Alley as we have lived so for the past 10 years. Goes without saying easy access to amenities, pharmacies etc.. with a little child at home.

My company is providing me with a relocation consultant but the quality of advice on this forum is so impressive, I am hopeful that the wisdom of the informed crowds will do its magic.

Thanks in advance

Best regards...SSS


----------



## blazeaway

sansundy said:


> First off
> 
> A huge thanks to folks like tallyho, bigjimbo, wandabug etc. who have brought the Dubai property scene to life on this forum. I have spent the weekend finishing the 1st 50 pages on this thread and taking notes with the plan to finish the remaining 53 pages this week.
> 
> Quick background: Living in the heart of Paris, France since 4 years and before that near Seattle and have grown to love public transportation and rely upon my car only as the last resort. Moving to Dubai in August with spouse working at Zayed University (2-3 times a week) and I will be based in Dubai Internet City.
> 
> We are therefore looking for an apt (2-3BHK and no plans for a live-in domestic help) in the 90-130K range which (in descending order of priority)
> a. allows both of us to leverage public transport (max 45-60 mins. one way - same as what we do in Paris) or at least one of us to use public transport while the other takes the car.
> b. Access to high quality daycare facilities for our 6 month old child.
> c. Access to green spaces.
> d. Access to gym like Fitness First for e.g. exercising solo does not work for me.
> 
> We are not interested in any bar/ club scene and would instead prefer being closer to a Public Library/ Arts & Culture Alley as we have lived so for the past 10 years. Goes without saying easy access to amenities, pharmacies etc.. with a little child at home.
> 
> My company is providing me with a relocation consultant but the quality of advice on this forum is so impressive, I am hopeful that the wisdom of the informed crowds will do its magic.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Best regards...SSS


Paris, Seattle? Why Dubai...


----------



## sansundy

My spouse has been asking me that everyday 

But on a serious note the Dubai stint is allowing me to check off certain functional as well as geographical experiences in my career development plan.

Regds...SSS


----------



## dizzyizzy

sansundy said:


> First off
> 
> A huge thanks to folks like tallyho, bigjimbo, wandabug etc. who have brought the Dubai property scene to life on this forum. I have spent the weekend finishing the 1st 50 pages on this thread and taking notes with the plan to finish the remaining 53 pages this week.
> 
> *Quick background:* Living in the heart of Paris, France since 4 years and before that near Seattle and have grown to love public transportation and rely upon my car only as the last resort. Moving to Dubai in August with spouse working at Zayed University (2-3 times a week) and I will be based in Dubai Internet City.
> 
> We are therefore looking for an apt (2-3BHK and no plans for a live-in domestic help) in the 90-130K range which (in descending order of priority)
> a. allows both of us to leverage public transport (max 45-60 mins. one way - same as what we do in Paris) or at least one of us to use public transport while the other takes the car.
> b. Access to high quality daycare facilities for our 6 month old child.
> c. Access to green spaces.
> d. Access to gym like Fitness First for e.g. exercising solo does not work for me.
> 
> We are not interested in any bar/ club scene and would instead prefer being closer to a Public Library/ Arts & Culture Alley as we have lived so for the past 10 years. Goes without saying easy access to amenities, pharmacies etc.. with a little child at home.
> 
> My company is providing me with a relocation consultant but the quality of advice on this forum is so impressive, I am hopeful that the wisdom of the informed crowds will do its magic.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Best regards...SSS


The Greens is a community that has been discussed quite a bit lately and it seems to tick most of your boxes: metro station nearby (with a feeder bus to get you there, or even walking distance if you move to the flats near to SZR), green areas, there is no gym in the area itself but you can go to the Fitness First at Ibn Batutta Mall. Tons of young families with kids living in the area. Can't comment on daycare, and regarding public libraries / arts and culture alleys, sadly there isn't a lot of that here, so I think that's an aspect where you will have to compromise. Once you move I am sure you will find the right places to see culture/arts but don't expect them to be at walking distance.

And you should be able to find at least a 2 bedroom flat within your budget there too.


----------



## Yasser M

*Discovery Gardens*

Guys
I have a question about discovery gardens; is it a good community for families? coffee shops/restaurants ... etc, and how long does it take by car to reach media city.

thanx


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

*OL*

Hello
Me too living in the 15th district moving to Dubai. Our roots are same 0desi0.
contact me at roosterbooster20132013 at gmail dot com

thanks 




sansundy said:


> First off
> 
> A huge thanks to folks like tallyho, bigjimbo, wandabug etc. who have brought the Dubai property scene to life on this forum. I have spent the weekend finishing the 1st 50 pages on this thread and taking notes with the plan to finish the remaining 53 pages this week.
> 
> *Quick background:* Living in the heart of Paris, France since 4 years and before that near Seattle and have grown to love public transportation and rely upon my car only as the last resort. Moving to Dubai in August with spouse working at Zayed University (2-3 times a week) and I will be based in Dubai Internet City.
> 
> We are therefore looking for an apt (2-3BHK and no plans for a live-in domestic help) in the 90-130K range which (in descending order of priority)
> a. allows both of us to leverage public transport (max 45-60 mins. one way - same as what we do in Paris) or at least one of us to use public transport while the other takes the car.
> b. Access to high quality daycare facilities for our 6 month old child.
> c. Access to green spaces.
> d. Access to gym like Fitness First for e.g. exercising solo does not work for me.
> 
> We are not interested in any bar/ club scene and would instead prefer being closer to a Public Library/ Arts & Culture Alley as we have lived so for the past 10 years. Goes without saying easy access to amenities, pharmacies etc.. with a little child at home.
> 
> My company is providing me with a relocation consultant but the quality of advice on this forum is so impressive, I am hopeful that the wisdom of the informed crowds will do its magic.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Best regards...SSS


----------



## Damas747

I plan to spend a month in Dubai in Oct. and want a very "Dubai-ish" apt in a high rise with a view, gym, pool and central. Was looking at the Address but now think the Marina sounds better within walking distance of the Marina Walk(which I haven't seen before, only the Jumeriah Walk). My budget is $3000 which doesn't seem enough for the kind of apt I'd like, judging from dubizzle and a couple of other sites. I have read many of the threads here and will be looking all summer but it is unrealistic to just show up, stay in a hotel a few nights and look in person? Oct. seems to be the start of the high season.

Any recommendations in the Marina other than the Address but that would be of similar quality? Thanks.


----------



## blazeaway

Damas747 said:


> I plan to spend a month in Dubai in Oct. and want a very "Dubai-ish" apt in a high rise with a view, gym, pool and central. Was looking at the Address but now think the Marina sounds better within walking distance of the Marina Walk(which I haven't seen before, only the Jumeriah Walk). My budget is $3000 which doesn't seem enough for the kind of apt I'd like, judging from dubizzle and a couple of other sites. I have read many of the threads here and will be looking all summer but it is unrealistic to just show up, stay in a hotel a few nights and look in person? Oct. seems to be the start of the high season.
> 
> Any recommendations in the Marina other than the Address but that would be of similar quality? Thanks.


3000 per day/week/month?

I stayed for a month in the Dusit Residence in the Marina, not bad and close to lots of restaurants etc


----------



## Damas747

Yes, $3000 USD a month which doesn't seem to go that far for a nice monthly rental for a one bdrm. I will look at the Dusit again but did read some negative reviews about it somewhere. Thanks for the recommendation...


----------



## Damas747

Actually, the Dusit looks great but I'm seeing prices of $8000 for the month of Oct. for a one bdrm.


----------



## blazeaway

Damas747 said:


> Actually, the Dusit looks great but I'm seeing prices of $8000 for the month of Oct. for a one bdrm.


Have you looked at the Gloria, they also have apartments?


----------



## Damas747

Thanks, yes, the Gloria looks great too but I'm seeing very high monthly rates for it also. Will I get a better rate last minute or in person? I'm wondering if I can find something within a few days of arrival. I guess the terms are better if you rent for 3 months?


----------



## MarcoPolo

*Reliable rental sites*

First off, thanks to all of you who are dedicating quality time and writing this great info.
I'm planning to move to Dubai in a month's time and trying to familiarize / prepare myself for the Dubai rental scene before getting there. I have found multiple apartment rental sites (see below), but wanted to ask the forum, which ones you trust most? Which ones have more accurate / realistic postings (in terms of pictures, rental prices, etc)?
- Just rentals Dubai
- Dubizzle Dubai
- UAE Property Finder 
- and some rental agency sites such as Hamptons, Ken and Smith, etc.

Also, beside the security deposit and the agent's fee, are there any other costs I should consider? 

Thanks!


----------



## sachinabe

Hi,

I am new to this forum and have just accepted an offer to move to Dubai. we are a small and young family of four our son is 6 while our daughter is 2 months old. I will probably come over first and set u and they will join me later.

I have a quick question on renting if you can help. I am thinking of renting on the palm a 2br with a maids room at the golden mile. My question is rent apart what are the other charges I have to budget for? How much should I budget for district cooling, club membership etc

pleased to hear

Sachin


----------



## MarcoPolo

Could anyone recommend good real estate agents for the Dubai Marina area? 
Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## sbrink1

*Apartments*

Is the Palm area still your favorite? 

How is traffic in the morning?

Thanks....Seth


----------



## munchkin83

Thank you so much for the info this is a really helpful post.


----------



## calinflorea

Hello to everybody and nice to meet you all,

Myself, together with my wife and 1,5 years daughter, will be moving in Dubai starting with July 2013. 

The housing budget is around 50.000 dhs per year for 1 bdr.

My office will be in Al Awir area.

We are interested in places with Europeans, children playgrounds in/out, nurseries/kindergartens, green spaces for walking/running, pools, activities in/out for young families with children.

I am aware that we search more for low money budget but please advice about suitable places.

We are middle 30 years old.

Rgds,

Calin


----------



## GIB_DE

i,
there are couple of good ones, but for myself at the end i bought an App., because i I don t want to renew my rental contract every year.
Cheers


----------



## stamboy

Excellent do share the name of the place with us ;-)


----------



## stamboy

Just finished reading all 104 pages. Some very useful and informative info on here.

Well done all


----------



## calinflorea

*anybody*

anybody? 




calinflorea said:


> Hello to everybody and nice to meet you all,
> 
> Myself, together with my wife and 1,5 years daughter, will be moving in Dubai starting with July 2013.
> 
> The housing budget is around 50.000 dhs per year for 1 bdr.
> 
> My office will be in Al Awir area.
> 
> We are interested in places with Europeans, children playgrounds in/out, nurseries/kindergartens, green spaces for walking/running, pools, activities in/out for young families with children.
> 
> I am aware that we search more for low money budget but please advice about suitable places.
> 
> We are middle 30 years old.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> Calin


----------



## TallyHo

Silicon Oasis.



calinflorea said:


> anybody?


----------



## Bigjimbo

stamboy said:


> Just finished reading all 104 pages. Some very useful and informative info on here.
> 
> Well done all


Crikey! I feel you should get a badge or something! Not even I have done that and this is my baby!


----------



## Bigjimbo

TallyHo said:


> Silicon Oasis.


What he said. Also maybe motor city, and check out Reemram or Remraam. Funny spelling but brand new hence the prices are low at the moment.


----------



## chestnut

Bigjimbo said:


> Crikey! I feel you should get a badge or something! Not even I have done that and this is my baby!


I can I get one too? It was a lot of reading but I think of it as valuable preparation for my relocation.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Pleased that it has had an enduring impact and glad I spent a sunday writing it then!


----------



## stamboy

Definitely very worthwhile


----------



## alexclinton

Go for the Dubai Classified ads websites ...... you will get list of apartments for rent .... just contact them through there


----------



## Mithil

hey BigJimbo & TallyHo.....thanks for the information....i had a query....i m about to finalise on an apartment in JLT and I have the owners Title deed.....the question is that the title deed says that the owner is Noor Islamic Bank and the Leasee (person's name) is the guy who has rented it out to me.....so does this mean that the property is mortgage (person has taken a loan from Noor Islamic Bank)...i suppose to meet the landlord on Saturday (tomorrow)...any questions i need to keep in mind...clarification that i might require....do let me know...thanks guys


----------



## travertine

Hi

I couldn't find a specific posting in this thread but wanted some feedback if possible.

My wife and I selected a villa and we've been in the place since 20th March. The property manager seems to be fairly responsive (i.e. work was done prior to moving in and some repairs have been done since then). However, there are a few things that trouble me:

1) We have an EJARI form which suggests that our agreement/contract has been registered. However, we were only shown a draft agreement and no final agreement was ever signed. How then can the EJARI process be completed if there is no contract. I've seen in other threads a list of necessary documents for the EJARI. I've repeatedly asked for the contract so that I know the terms and conditions but with no success. My concern here is that at the end of the first year we will be screwed.

2) We paid AED10,000 as a one-off maintenance fee (regardless of how long we stay in the property) and then a couple of weeks later were told that it was being refunded. The landlord reportedly had realised that they should cover all maintenance costs. But only half of the money was returned. This leads to point 3.

3) We found the villa after working with an agent, who then linked up with another agent who reportedly had exclusive rights to letting the property. We agreed to take the property and worked with both agents to complete the process. My understanding from both of them was that the commission would be split evenly. However, when it came to sharing the funds it got messy. Apparently the villa is owned and managed through a real estate company. So the real estate company took 50% of the commission straight away for letting their own property (!!!!!) and the agents who did the work were supposedly left with 25% each. One of the agents has told me that this is very common practise in Dubai. The guys doing all the leg work and showings seem to get a bad deal. When the maintenance levy was being returned to me one of the agents decided to keep half of it which approximated to her full share of the commission (i.e. 50% rather than the 25%). She has since disappeared and the agent who has exclusive rights to the property has pleaded lack of income to reimburse me. 

It's a great property in a nice area and the other tenants in the compound are long term and seem to be happy. So clearly something is working well but I can't help but feel that things aren't quite right. I've lived in enough places to know that sometimes things can be a bit rubbery and one should just go with the flow but I have my suspicions.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Mithil said:


> hey BigJimbo & TallyHo.....thanks for the information....i had a query....i m about to finalise on an apartment in JLT and I have the owners Title deed.....the question is that the title deed says that the owner is Noor Islamic Bank and the Leasee (person's name) is the guy who has rented it out to me.....so does this mean that the property is mortgage (person has taken a loan from Noor Islamic Bank)...i suppose to meet the landlord on Saturday (tomorrow)...any questions i need to keep in mind...clarification that i might require....do let me know...thanks guys


This is fine. Islamic finance means that the bank own it until paid but the Landlord still has full rights to do anything with the propertry.


----------



## Roadworrier

travertine said:


> Hi
> 
> I couldn't find a specific posting in this thread but wanted some feedback if possible.
> 
> My wife and I selected a villa and we've been in the place since 20th March. The property manager seems to be fairly responsive (i.e. work was done prior to moving in and some repairs have been done since then). However, there are a few things that trouble me:
> 
> 1) We have an EJARI form which suggests that our agreement/contract has been registered. However, we were only shown a draft agreement and no final agreement was ever signed. How then can the EJARI process be completed if there is no contract. I've seen in other threads a list of necessary documents for the EJARI. I've repeatedly asked for the contract so that I know the terms and conditions but with no success. My concern here is that at the end of the first year we will be screwed.
> 
> 2) We paid AED10,000 as a one-off maintenance fee (regardless of how long we stay in the property) and then a couple of weeks later were told that it was being refunded. The landlord reportedly had realised that they should cover all maintenance costs. But only half of the money was returned. This leads to point 3.
> 
> 3) We found the villa after working with an agent, who then linked up with another agent who reportedly had exclusive rights to letting the property. We agreed to take the property and worked with both agents to complete the process. My understanding from both of them was that the commission would be split evenly. However, when it came to sharing the funds it got messy. Apparently the villa is owned and managed through a real estate company. So the real estate company took 50% of the commission straight away for letting their own property (!!!!!) and the agents who did the work were supposedly left with 25% each. One of the agents has told me that this is very common practise in Dubai. The guys doing all the leg work and showings seem to get a bad deal. When the maintenance levy was being returned to me one of the agents decided to keep half of it which approximated to her full share of the commission (i.e. 50% rather than the 25%). She has since disappeared and the agent who has exclusive rights to the property has pleaded lack of income to reimburse me.
> 
> It's a great property in a nice area and the other tenants in the compound are long term and seem to be happy. So clearly something is working well but I can't help but feel that things aren't quite right. I've lived in enough places to know that sometimes things can be a bit rubbery and one should just go with the flow but I have my suspicions.


You said there is "no final agreement". I think you need to press whoever the leasing agent was for that. Especially if the landlord is Emirati, they will prety much do whatever they want. Even with signed leases, we know at least two people who got thrown out in the middle of the lease or when the landlord decided to sell or "rent to his son" (but then put the place up for sale). In both cases, neither agreement was Ejari registered. In this case, RERA doesn't seem to help. The local person will ALWAYS be able to do whatever he wants.


----------



## travertine

Thanks for your thoughts. I will continue pushing for the contract.


----------



## thetravelmanic

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the helpful advice, it's great to see that we all have a common interest to share and help one another. 

I wanted to ask for the opinions of the people living in Dubai on which would of the following would be the best to live in and why. I'm a teacher and will be starting at a school in Emirates Hills in late August so somewhere close to there would be best. My budget is 50,000 for a one bedroom apartment. 

Dubai Motor City
Dubai Sports City
Jumeriah Village Circle
Discovery Gardens

Thank you!


----------



## pkrjohn

Hey, 
This is my first post here. I hope you can help me out a little. 
I'm looking for a luxury 1br furnished rental in Dubai (downtown) later on this autumn. Have been looking at the Address and Burj Khalifa but also a bit cheaper options like The Lofts, Standpoint, 28 blvd, the Residences and so on... When looking on dubizzle the rentals is yearly. Is it possible to find shorter rentals like 2-3 months or do I have to sign up yearly? 
I dont have a working visa and planning to do visa runs for my stay. I will consider buying a place and get a visa from that later on.

Will they ask for a visa when I'm renting a place or are they okey with me just doing visa runs from now?

Also if someone have a recomendations for a certain Tower that would be cool. Im between 25-30 and looking for a nice place with a younger vibe.


----------



## IzzyBella

pkrjohn said:


> Hey,
> This is my first post here. I hope you can help me out a little.
> I'm looking for a luxury 1br furnished rental in Dubai (downtown) later on this autumn. Have been looking at the Address and Burj Khalifa but also a bit cheaper options like The Lofts, Standpoint, 28 blvd, the Residences and so on... When looking on dubizzle the rentals is yearly. Is it possible to find shorter rentals like 2-3 months or do I have to sign up yearly?
> I dont have a working visa and planning to do visa runs for my stay. I will consider buying a place and get a visa from that later on.
> 
> Will they ask for a visa when I'm renting a place or are they okey with me just doing visa runs from now?
> 
> Also if someone have a recomendations for a certain Tower that would be cool. Im between 25-30 and looking for a nice place with a younger vibe.


You can't legally rent a property without residency. Mainly because you can't set up a checking bank account without one and all rent is paid by cheque in this country.

You can, however, rent serviced apartments which you do not need residency for and you can do that monthly as opposed to annually.


----------



## pkrjohn

IzzyBella said:


> You can't legally rent a property without residency. Mainly because you can't set up a checking bank account without one and all rent is paid by cheque in this country.
> 
> You can, however, rent serviced apartments which you do not need residency for and you can do that monthly as opposed to annually.



I suppose the Address counts as a serviced apartments. Is there any other options for "serviced apartments" in downtown-area?


----------



## Damas747

This is exactly what I may be looking for also so interested to hear additional replies. Have checked dubizzle, pk dubai, etc. It seems much less expensive to rent a lux apt for a longer period of time, as usual in most places.


----------



## jbonkers

I plan on getting a one bed in Marina/jlt area but I can't figure out whether to go with a furnished or unfurnished apartment. Having a brief look at Ikea for the basics It looks as if I could get away with spending 7000 dirhams?
Any advice would be great from someone who was in the same position


----------



## raghuvansh

jbonkers said:


> I plan on getting a one bed in Marina/jlt area but I can't figure out whether to go with a furnished or unfurnished apartment. Having a brief look at Ikea for the basics It looks as if I could get away with spending 7000 dirhams?
> Any advice would be great from someone who was in the same position


Spending 7000 up front is a better option. At the end of the tenancy contract, the furniture would still be worth, 3500-4000. So you would have effectively spent only 3500 or so to use the furniture. If the difference in furnished and unfurnished is less than or upto 3500 then go for furnished.

I was in the same position 1 month ago for my JLT apartment. I ordered everything from Ikea, they delivered and installed everything. Completely hassle-free. Khallas! It's easier than you think

Best of Luck for your search!


----------



## TallyHo

Good luck in getting 50% back. 

It can happen in theory. In reality you'd be very lucky. 

You will get something back but I wouldn't bank on half the original cost. Most people I know who sold stuff when leaving Dubai usually ended up with 25-30% of the initial expenditures. 

The advantage of furnishing your own place is that it's your stuff and most of the furnished places have crap furniture that's often ugly as well. 



raghuvansh said:


> Spending 7000 up front is a better option. At the end of the tenancy contract, the furniture would still be worth, 3500-4000. So you would have effectively spent only 3500 or so to use the furniture. If the difference in furnished and unfurnished is less than or upto 3500 then go for furnished.
> 
> I was in the same position 1 month ago for my JLT apartment. I ordered everything from Ikea, they delivered and installed everything. Completely hassle-free. Khallas! It's easier than you think
> 
> Best of Luck for your search!


----------



## IzzyBella

I have to agree with TallyHo.

If you're doing a 6month-1 year stint, just go furnished. If you're looking to stay longer, buy your own. It really adds up when buying furniture...but if you want to make it "home", it's worth the fuss.


----------



## kopster

Hi, I am moving to Dubai next month for a 1-2 year stay. Now my office would be located in Dubai Media City ( Al Salam Tower). I am looking for an affordable studio apartment with preferably a gym in the building. Can you please let me know some of the localities where I should be looking at. I don't mind traveling for 30 mins or so if I could save some bucks on my accommodation and the traveling part is not that tiring. Thanks!


----------



## TallyHo

We'd be more inclined to help you if you can give us your rent budget. 



kopster said:


> Hi, I am moving to Dubai next month for a 1-2 year stay. Now my office would be located in Dubai Media City ( Al Salam Tower). I am looking for an affordable studio apartment with preferably a gym in the building. Can you please let me know some of the localities where I should be looking at. I don't mind traveling for 30 mins or so if I could save some bucks on my accommodation and the traveling part is not that tiring. Thanks!


----------



## kopster

TallyHo said:


> We'd be more inclined to help you if you can give us your rent budget.



let's say something between 2000-3000 AED.


----------



## TallyHo

I don't think you're getting a studio anywhere on the south end of Dubai for less than 3,000 a month. Especially not within walking distance of a metro stop.

Your best bet is Discovery Gardens where you can find studios for 36,000. Can't say how easy it is to walk to the metro from DG.

Another thing to consider is if you can only afford 2 to 3K a month, can you afford the monthly dewa as well? Plus the cost of renting the apartment - deposit, agents' fees and so forth, and are you able to pay your rent in 2-4 cheques? 

The alternative is to find a flatshare. But you're still looking at a long commute.



kopster said:


> let's say something between 2000-3000 AED.


----------



## kopster

TallyHo said:


> I don't think you're getting a studio anywhere on the south end of Dubai for less than 3,000 a month. Especially not within walking distance of a metro stop.
> 
> Your best bet is Discovery Gardens where you can find studios for 36,000. Can't say how easy it is to walk to the metro from DG.
> 
> Another thing to consider is if you can only afford 2 to 3K a month, can you afford the monthly dewa as well? Plus the cost of renting the apartment - deposit, agents' fees and so forth, and are you able to pay your rent in 2-4 cheques?
> 
> The alternative is to find a flatshare. But you're still looking at a long commute.


Ok,so if I am a single person living in a studio,how much DEWA am I looking at. I mean, is it something fixed or depends on the consumption and if on consumption,how much should I expect it to be.


----------



## TallyHo

Let's assume it's a 36,000 studio in Discovery Gardens, which is your only reasonable option within reach of the metro in the south end of Dubai.

Dewa: 5% housing tax divided by 12: 150/month.
Water/electricity: 75/month
AC: Discovery Gardens is district cooling which requires you to pay additional a/c charges: Probably works out to another 2-300 a month on average? Hopefully someone else will be able to confirm.

On top of this you have the one off 5% fee to the agent who rents you the property, and another 5% to the owner as the deposit.

Then there's the 1,000 AED deposit to connect to DEWA.

We haven't even talked about internet access. I'm guessing it's not a priority for you but a basic internet access is probably 300/month. 



kopster said:


> Ok,so if I am a single person living in a studio,how much DEWA am I looking at. I mean, is it something fixed or depends on the consumption and if on consumption,how much should I expect it to be.


----------



## kopster

Thanks a lot bro.The last post was really useful.


----------



## rsinner

kopster said:


> Thanks a lot bro.The last post was really useful.


I am not sure where the rent levels are these days, but Al Barsha may be worth a try as well - the area around Mall of Emirates is close to two metro stations


----------



## calinflorea

Bigjimbo said:


> What he said. Also maybe motor city, and check out Reemram or Remraam. Funny spelling but brand new hence the prices are low at the moment.


Thank you very much!

Calin


----------



## calinflorea

TallyHo said:


> Silicon Oasis.


Thank you very much!

Calin


----------



## ACertainRomance

bit of advice.... should be moving to dubai mid - end of August, am just finalizing things with my employer.

ive been offered a 1 bedroomed flat in al quoz or a yearly allowance of 56k aed.

now, its just me and my wife to be (3 weeks and i'm bricking it!) and she will find work when we are out there...

Al Quoz is not really appealing to me courtesy of google....

with this in mind, could you recommend any nice areas that we should both look at... no kids (and no plans), we are both mid-30's and dont really drink (although perhaps once a month we do).

ive looked at the opening couple of posts and really useful however the areas post is a little out of date so wasnt sure.... ive had a look at dubizzle and there is plenty on there but not knowing the areas im not sure what to avoid...

finally, i will be working in the area around the airport but not at the airport, i plan to get a car but that will have to wait until i'm settled so will be using the metro initially... 

thanks in advance


----------



## Graham50

ACertainRomance, it all depends on your budget? I have been here a couple of months now and have been looking around to see what Dubai has to offer. Initially you will have to live near a metro which can put the price up a little. I would not particularly want to live in the Al Quoz area as it seems a little industrialised. Maybe think about Al Barsha near the Emirates mall, or if your budget can stretch a little further try the Marina. The rental market here is very fluid, and you dont have to rush into getting somewhere as you can be in a place within a week quite easily. Do a bit more research and look at what your priorities are with regard work/social life balance.


----------



## ACertainRomance

thanks for reply...

as i said, budget given to me by my employer is around 56k a year so really that needs to fit...

in terms of social, we dont go out a huge amount (in fact ive only been out once this year at home) so it doesnt have to be in *the* social hub of dubai, in fact, i dont mind living in out in the sticks at all...


----------



## m1key

ACertainRomance said:


> bit of advice.... should be moving to dubai mid - end of August, am just finalizing things with my employer.
> 
> ive been offered a 1 bedroomed flat in al quoz or a yearly allowance of 56k aed.
> 
> now, its just me and my wife to be (3 weeks and i'm bricking it!) and she will find work when we are out there...
> 
> Al Quoz is not really appealing to me courtesy of google....
> 
> with this in mind, could you recommend any nice areas that we should both look at... no kids (and no plans), we are both mid-30's and dont really drink (although perhaps once a month we do).
> 
> ive looked at the opening couple of posts and really useful however the areas post is a little out of date so wasnt sure.... ive had a look at dubizzle and there is plenty on there but not knowing the areas im not sure what to avoid...
> 
> finally, i will be working in the area around the airport but not at the airport, i plan to get a car but that will have to wait until i'm settled so will be using the metro initially...
> 
> thanks in advance


I would say Silicon Oasis and Mirdif as good locations for the airport. No metro, so either a cheap car, or from Mirdif you could cab to the airport or metro for not too much. Both areas you can get a 1 bed for the 45-55k mark.


----------



## ACertainRomance

cheers M1key, i'm starting to think you're the go to guy on these forums...


----------



## m1key

ACertainRomance said:


> cheers M1key, i'm starting to think you're the go to guy on these forums...


Nah, I'm just a grumpy old fart 

Forgot to mention. Parts of Mirdif is under the flightpath, so if aircraft noise is not your thing...


----------



## ACertainRomance

flightpath not an issue, our lass could sleep through the apocalypse and 2 minutes of moaning from me will result in a swift punch rendering me unconscious...


----------



## m1key

ACertainRomance said:


> flightpath not an issue, our lass could sleep through the apocalypse and 2 minutes of moaning from me will result in a swift punch rendering me unconscious...


Northerners per chance?


----------



## ACertainRomance

m1key said:


> Northerners per chance?




i am, our lass isnt...


----------



## m1key

ACertainRomance said:


> i am, our lass isnt...


She sounds like she has er...some northern qualities 

Lancashire lad myself


----------



## ACertainRomance

ouch, i'm Yorkshire Sheffield lad...


----------



## m1key

ACertainRomance said:


> ouch, i'm Yorkshire Sheffield lad...


Oh dear! You were so close...yet so far


----------



## ACertainRomance

quickie question folks, if i get a pad in Silicon Oasis, will i have to take the metro into dubai center to get a link to the airport..?

i do plan to get a car but i imagine it may be a month or 2 before i get that sorted...


----------



## Felixtoo2

I don't think that the metro goes to DSO yet, so probably a taxi will be your best option.


----------



## NjxNA

ACertainRomance said:


> quickie question folks, if i get a pad in Silicon Oasis, will i have to take the metro into dubai center to get a link to the airport..?
> 
> i do plan to get a car but i imagine it may be a month or 2 before i get that sorted...


There is no metro at all in DSO.
You will need to get a cab either to Rashidiyya through SM Road or to Business Bay area through Dubai - Al Ain Road.
Not sure about bus service.


----------



## Kblend

Hey, wondering if I can get any advice. I got an offer to live in Dubai (shocker ):
12K month salary + commission 
5K towards apartment
2K towards car
Wondering which neighborhoods I could live in? I am 24yo, female. I want something safe and fun - maybe near the beach (is everything near the beach?)
- I don't want a cookie cutter place, something with some character would be nice
- something fun, near restaurants, bars, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## yousaf222

Really nice to know about rental apartments in Dubai thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kashman

*Apartment vs Villa*

Hi all, 

I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons of apartment vs villas.

I'll be moving from Toronto to Dubai in late August and am confused on what I should be focusing my search on. My family consists of my wife, 8 year old son and me.

I prefer living in a villa, but keep hearing about the expensive water bills to keep the grass green.

If someone could break down the pros and cons of each and the financial obligations of each, it would be appreciated.

I do not know which area I will be living yet, but for arguments sake, lets say close to Al Barsha, since it contains a lot of American Schools.

Thanks for all the replies.:clap2:


----------



## TallyHo

Villas will be more expensive to operate. Goes without saying.

The pros and cons of apartments versus villas will be the same as in Canada. 

The big issue is your budget and if you want an apartment whether you are willing to pay chiller charges (some areas have A/C charges on top of the regular dewa whilst others don't).





Kashman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons of apartment vs villas.
> 
> I'll be moving from Toronto to Dubai in late August and am confused on what I should be focusing my search on. My family consists of my wife, 8 year old son and me.
> 
> I prefer living in a villa, but keep hearing about the expensive water bills to keep the grass green.
> 
> If someone could break down the pros and cons of each and the financial obligations of each, it would be appreciated.
> 
> I do not know which area I will be living yet, but for arguments sake, lets say close to Al Barsha, since it contains a lot of American Schools.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.:clap2:


----------



## TallyHo

With that budget you're restricted to flatshares, probably even sharing a room. Al Barsha or Discovery Gardens are the closest areas. 



Sultanofswing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which is the best place to live nearby Dubai Media City (budget is 2500 AED to 3500 AED)?
> 
> Thanks,
> SOS


----------



## TallyHo

Flat share.

Dubai Marina.



Kblend said:


> Hey, wondering if I can get any advice. I got an offer to live in Dubai (shocker ):
> 12K month salary + commission
> 5K towards apartment
> 2K towards car
> Wondering which neighborhoods I could live in? I am 24yo, female. I want something safe and fun - maybe near the beach (is everything near the beach?)
> - I don't want a cookie cutter place, something with some character would be nice
> - something fun, near restaurants, bars, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Starberry

Hi everyone!

Need some advice on JLT. There are SO many towers its hard to know which ones to go for. I work in Media City and will be moving from The Greens (As prices are just too expensive there now). I have a budget of 75-80k 1 bed, and I don't really care how big it is, but quality and finishing is really important. Thinking of Lakeside Residence, Saba Towers and really like Laguna (Movenpick) but it seems top of my budget!

Any advice on the above would be appreciated!


----------



## TallyHo

Dubizzle shows plenty of 1-bed for 75-80K in the Greens, no?

Prices have escalated here but if you're already in an existing lease it'd be cheaper to stay in the contract and accept a 5% raise than to move.

Whatever savings you may get from JLT will be negated by chiller charges.





Starberry said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Need some advice on JLT. There are SO many towers its hard to know which ones to go for. I work in Media City and will be moving from The Greens (As prices are just too expensive there now). I have a budget of 75-80k 1 bed, and I don't really care how big it is, but quality and finishing is really important. Thinking of Lakeside Residence, Saba Towers and really like Laguna (Movenpick) but it seems top of my budget!
> 
> Any advice on the above would be appreciated!


----------



## Starberry

TallyHo said:


> Dubizzle shows plenty of 1-bed for 75-80K in the Greens, no?
> 
> Prices have escalated here but if you're already in an existing lease it'd be cheaper to stay in the contract and accept a 5% raise than to move.
> 
> Whatever savings you may get from JLT will be negated by chiller charges.


Okay, thanks for that....will definitely widen my search!


----------



## jbonkers

All, have a problem and I hope it's not a big one...my landlord went to cash my first cheque this morning and my startup transfer I had arranged with my new bank had not been lodged as promised-it was meant to be lodged yesterday but they had said to hold off until today and it would certainly be there and of course wasn't. He has already cashed my deposit without issue but my question is have I broken any agreement which can result in me losing my deposit or is this just an inconvience for my landlord?

Has anyone had similar experience?


----------



## Ali Zaidi

:noidea: Buy your own car.. :noidea:


----------



## marshy01

*Potential Move to Dubai*

Hi All
I'm new to the Forum today and apologies if doing this wrong. 

I am in the throws of a new role in Dubai and would like some advice around housing. 

I have a wife and two children (11 & 7) and would like to know the best option and approx cost for something would be. Not really sure on budget, but I have told that you might be able to get somewhere for around 100000AED???

I don't mind travlling a bit(although would have to find a car), the office is in the Dubai Knowledge Village. 

I do have many questions, but perhaps one at a time
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Hi there,

I was just wondering if someone can please provide some insight on the apartments in Sports City.

We are looking for a two bedroom apartment in a nice building. We took a drive also but it seems to be full of construction. My wife got a job there and I work from home so it makes sense to live there. We don't have kids.

Our budget is about 100K and we are open to ideas for somewhere nearby too.

Thank you,


----------



## Bigjimbo

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just wondering if someone can please provide some insight on the apartments in Sports City.
> 
> We are looking for a two bedroom apartment in a nice building. We took a drive also but it seems to be full of construction. My wife got a job there and I work from home so it makes sense to live there. We don't have kids.
> 
> Our budget is about 100K and we are open to ideas for somewhere nearby too.
> 
> Thank you,


Motor City


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Bigjimbo said:


> Motor City


Is it well developed? 

I might take a drive down to see how it looks.


----------



## Guest

Starberry said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Need some advice on JLT. There are SO many towers its hard to know which ones to go for. I work in Media City and will be moving from The Greens (As prices are just too expensive there now). I have a budget of 75-80k 1 bed, and I don't really care how big it is, but quality and finishing is really important. Thinking of Lakeside Residence, Saba Towers and really like Laguna (Movenpick) but it seems top of my budget!
> 
> Any advice on the above would be appreciated!


Always good to check the developer first I think. My building in JLT is from Damac and I am very pleased with it. On the other hand, next building (not Damac, I dont know which developer) is horrible.


----------



## earthworm88

jbonkers said:


> All, have a problem and I hope it's not a big one...my landlord went to cash my first cheque this morning and my startup transfer I had arranged with my new bank had not been lodged as promised-it was meant to be lodged yesterday but they had said to hold off until today and it would certainly be there and of course wasn't. He has already cashed my deposit without issue but my question is have I broken any agreement which can result in me losing my deposit or is this just an inconvience for my landlord?
> 
> Has anyone had similar experience?


It would be an inconvenience for your landlord for sure, he will have to encash the cheque again tomorrow (assuming the funds is already in your account). If he is looking for an excuse to negate the agreement between you two, then this is a valid enough reason for him to do so. Perhaps you should call him and explain, and hope that he will be understanding. You will probably incur an insufficient funds charge on your account which you will need to dispute with your bank.


----------



## nyanda

*Living in Sports City*

There are so many nice apartments in Sports City. I love my apartment. It was new last year and it has an amazing gym and pool. Elite 4 has just opened and many people I know live there. Also there are new loft apartments called the bridge that are amazing. You can also rent a villa in Victory Heights if you want more space. My apartment is a one bedroom and only costs 40.000. Many of the new ones are around 55.000 for a one bedroom. I am not sure about the cost of a 2 brm but I'm sure it's not far from it. You also have Motor City right beside you and it only takes 15 mins to get to the Mall of Emirates. You can also get something in Motor City or The Greens (Motor City). You will pay much more but you will get a more populated area. I hope this helps.









Mclovin oo7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just wondering if someone can please provide some insight on the apartments in Sports City.
> 
> We are looking for a two bedroom apartment in a nice building. We took a drive also but it seems to be full of construction. My wife got a job there and I work from home so it makes sense to live there. We don't have kids.
> 
> Our budget is about 100K and we are open to ideas for somewhere nearby too.
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## marshy01

Hi All
I'm new to the Forum today and apologies if doing this wrong. 

I am in the throws of a new role in Dubai and would like some advice around housing. 

I have a wife and two children (11 & 7) and would like to know the best option and approx cost for something would be. Not really sure on budget, but I have told that you might be able to get somewhere for around 100000AED???

I don't mind travlling a bit(although would have to find a car), the office is in the Dubai Knowledge Village. 

I do have many questions, but perhaps one at a time
Thanks in Advance


----------



## mire

*Long term housing*

Hello, I am moving to Dubai around September. My housing allowance is up to 100,000 UAE dirhams. If I spend less than that money, I will lose the rest. If I stay at a place where food, electricity, water etc. is included, I can count that to the housing allowance. My workplace is at the Internet city. I will stay there for 0.5-1 year. I am single.

I am looking for a place that has as many qualities as possible from the following list: Furnished; water, electricity & internet are included in the rent; breakfast and dinner included in the rent; gym & swimming pool; close to the internet city. I am looking for a place with bedroom, bath and kitchen.

Actually, I am currently doing my PhD in the US and I am staying at a dorm-like place, where they give three meals a day. Therefore, all of my expenditures, e.g. food, electricity, water, lodging, are included in the rent. I wondered if I can find a similar place in Dubai that is clean, modern, comfortable, and private. 

Please let me know if I can find a place close to what I have described.

Thank you,


----------



## TallyHo

Hotel apartment? Gloria is in Internet city.



mire said:


> Hello, I am moving to Dubai around September. My housing allowance is up to 100,000 UAE dirhams. If I spend less than that money, I will lose the rest. If I stay at a place where food, electricity, water etc. is included, I can count that to the housing allowance. My workplace is at the Internet city. I will stay there for 0.5-1 year. I am single.
> 
> I am looking for a place that has as many qualities as possible from the following list: Furnished; water, electricity & internet are included in the rent; breakfast and dinner included in the rent; gym & swimming pool; close to the internet city. I am looking for a place with bedroom, bath and kitchen.
> 
> Actually, I am currently doing my PhD in the US and I am staying at a dorm-like place, where they give three meals a day. Therefore, all of my expenditures, e.g. food, electricity, water, lodging, are included in the rent. I wondered if I can find a similar place in Dubai that is clean, modern, comfortable, and private.
> 
> Please let me know if I can find a place close to what I have described.
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## Mclovin oo7

nyanda said:


> There are so many nice apartments in Sports City. I love my apartment. It was new last year and it has an amazing gym and pool. Elite 4 has just opened and many people I know live there. Also there are new loft apartments called the bridge that are amazing. You can also rent a villa in Victory Heights if you want more space. My apartment is a one bedroom and only costs 40.000. Many of the new ones are around 55.000 for a one bedroom. I am not sure about the cost of a 2 brm but I'm sure it's not far from it. You also have Motor City right beside you and it only takes 15 mins to get to the Mall of Emirates. You can also get something in Motor City or The Greens (Motor City). You will pay much more but you will get a more populated area. I hope this helps.


Thank you, this helps a lot as there is very little that can be found regarding Sports City in this forum.

We really do not want any villa as it is just two of us and we would not have any time for the up keep. We are just looking for two bed room apartment with a nice pool and gym. From your post, it seems that there are many nice buildings in the Sports City and it is not expensive too.


----------



## mire

Thank you but that kind of a hotel would be too expensive for me.


----------



## mire

TallyHo said:


> Hotel apartment? Gloria is in Internet city.


Thank you but that hotel is too expensive for me. As another option, food does not have to be included. My budget is 100000 UAE dirhams per year so I can spend 300 dirhams per day.


----------



## telecompro

guys i need help with renting an apartment process.what is it from start to end? Im in the process of looking for an apartment but need to haev the process in mind to avoid any problems? Please share you experiences..thanks


----------



## Guest

mire said:


> Hello, I am moving to Dubai around September. My housing allowance is up to 100,000 UAE dirhams. If I spend less than that money, I will lose the rest. If I stay at a place where food, electricity, water etc. is included, I can count that to the housing allowance. My workplace is at the Internet city. I will stay there for 0.5-1 year. I am single.
> 
> I am looking for a place that has as many qualities as possible from the following list: Furnished; water, electricity & internet are included in the rent; breakfast and dinner included in the rent; gym & swimming pool; close to the internet city. I am looking for a place with bedroom, bath and kitchen.
> 
> Actually, I am currently doing my PhD in the US and I am staying at a dorm-like place, where they give three meals a day. Therefore, all of my expenditures, e.g. food, electricity, water, lodging, are included in the rent. I wondered if I can find a similar place in Dubai that is clean, modern, comfortable, and private.
> 
> Please let me know if I can find a place close to what I have described.
> 
> Thank you,


There are services apartments, they are pretty much hotels but you pay rent a bit more than what you would pay if you rented a flat. So it would be perfect for you and for 100K, you could definitely find a serviced apartment, and even in Gloria.


----------



## Bigjimbo

telecompro said:


> guys i need help with renting an apartment process.what is it from start to end? Im in the process of looking for an apartment but need to haev the process in mind to avoid any problems? Please share you experiences..thanks


Read the first page of this post/thread.


----------



## telecompro

dont you just hate how you agents post different prices for the same apartment..how do you deal with such things? the guy i was speaking to and had his trust posted it for 95K and now i look in dubizzle and find the same apartment same floor same everything for 80K...what the *?


----------



## Guest

Then just contact the one that posted 80K, and not the 95K one. What exactly do you need to deal with?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

telecompro said:


> dont you just hate how you agents post different prices for the same apartment..how do you deal with such things? the guy i was speaking to and had his trust posted it for 95K and now i look in dubizzle and find the same apartment same floor same everything for 80K...what the *?


Just a suggestion. Don't go with the 95K one. .No different from how you shop for anything identical with no value added service. 

Don't get stressed over it. It's the same the world over. Buyer beware. Use common sense and it'll limit buyers remorse.


----------



## m1key

The 80k one will have just gone 10 minutes ago when you call up. Don't worry though, he'll have something better for 100k you can see.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

m1key said:


> The 80k one will have just gone 10 minutes ago when you call up. Don't worry though, he'll have something better for 100k you can see.


Haha...

Only if he picks up your call or bothers to call you back.


----------



## BBmover

Sorry sir, that apartment went but I have a good one in very good location for £120K and you will need to buy your own appliances.........

How many times my husband heard that or put an offer on the place to be told it was gone then shown it the following day! He learned very quickly......


----------



## marshy01

Hi All

I am in the throws of a new role in Dubai and would like some advice around housing. 

I have a wife and two children (11 & 7) and would like to know the best option and approx cost for something would be. Not really sure on budget, but I have told that you might be able to get somewhere for around 100000AED???

I don't mind travlling a bit(although would have to find a car), the office is in the Dubai Knowledge Village. 

I do have many questions, but perhaps one at a time
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Mclovin oo7

*Chiller fee in Sports City*

We have been searching for an apartment in Sports City for few days now. We found one which seems to be okay. It is a two bedroom apartment in Elite Sports 4 for 78K. It is semi furnished but we will have to pay for the chiller fee. The agent told us that there is a minimum fee of AED 250 plus the usage.

Does anyone know how much is two bedroom chiller fee in Sports city? It is maintained by Emicool.


----------



## hado34

*process*

Hi 
How long does it take for the all process of renting? Once we have the residence status i mean, do i need a week or more to find a place


----------



## nasirctg

Great informative post. This guidance will help newcomers to dubai for choosing a good apartment.


----------



## Matteh123

Hi guys/girls,

Have a couple of questions, apologies if these have already been answered.

1) My gf and I are both moving to Dubai in aug/sept, we both have jobs lined up so getting a visa wont be an issue. The problem is, we'd like to live together - she gets accomodation provided for her (by the school shes working at) which sounds ideal, however i was wondering how people have got around the fact that you obviously have to provide an address for the residential visa - Will there be any issues with me putting down her address, for instance will they check out the address I put down and obviously have issues with the fact that its in her name? 

2) Just incase I cant live with her, i've been looking for rentals etc. in town. How have people sorted out there accomodation before actually getting there? As i understand it, you have to do a lot of the stuff in person as there are numerous online scams from the sounds of things. Is it necessary to get a holiday visa type thing in order to sort this stuff out? As you need an address first before you can get the residential visa.

hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Matteh123 said:


> Hi guys/girls,
> 
> Have a couple of questions, apologies if these have already been answered.
> 
> 1) My gf and I are both moving to Dubai in aug/sept, we both have jobs lined up so getting a visa wont be an issue. The problem is, we'd like to live together - she gets accomodation provided for her (by the school shes working at) which sounds ideal, however i was wondering how people have got around the fact that you obviously have to provide an address for the residential visa - Will there be any issues with me putting down her address, for instance will they check out the address I put down and obviously have issues with the fact that its in her name?
> 
> 2) Just incase I cant live with her, i've been looking for rentals etc. in town. How have people sorted out there accomodation before actually getting there? As i understand it, you have to do a lot of the stuff in person as there are numerous online scams from the sounds of things. Is it necessary to get a holiday visa type thing in order to sort this stuff out? As you need an address first before you can get the residential visa.
> 
> hope that makes sense.


Living together can be a bit of problem as law does not allow unmarried couple living together but a lot of people do it. Unless you do something stupid, it is okay. I assume she will be provided a visa by her employer so you really do not need an address. If she is sponsoring you, then you will need an address for the residence visa but she would already have it from the school's accommodation.

Hopefully, your employer will arrange an employment visa for you when you come to Dubai. Getting a rental would be better when you are already here, you can stay at a hotel or hotel apartment for some time.


----------



## m1key

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Living together can be a bit of problem as law does not allow unmarried couple living together but a lot of people do it. Unless you do something stupid, it is okay. I assume she will be provided a visa by her employer so you really do not need an address. If she is sponsoring you, then you will need an address for the residence visa but she would already have it from the school's accommodation.
> 
> Hopefully, your employer will arrange an employment visa for you when you come to Dubai. Getting a rental would be better when you are already here, you can stay at a hotel or hotel apartment for some time.


How can she sponsor him when they are not married?

The accommodation mentioned could be shared. This makes living together potentially difficult. Her employer may not appreciate her moving a boyfriend in, particularly if they have their own building and lots of their staff there.

Normally people stay in serviced apartments for the first few weeks on arrival whilst visas etc are sorted. You cannot lease an apartment in your name until you have a residence visa, though in some cases it is possible with a letter saying your visa is under processing. Either way, a serviced apartment is sensible as it allows you to get your bearings and choose the best area for you to live in.

There are several threads on here about living together whilst unmarried. I would advise reading these so you have an idea of the potentials risks and pitfalls before deciding what you do.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

m1key said:


> How can she sponsor him when they are not married?
> 
> The accommodation mentioned could be shared. This makes living together potentially difficult. Her employer may not appreciate her moving a boyfriend in, particularly if they have their own building and lots of their staff there.
> 
> Normally people stay in serviced apartments for the first few weeks on arrival whilst visas etc are sorted. You cannot lease an apartment in your name until you have a residence visa, though in some cases it is possible with a letter saying your visa is under processing. Either way, a serviced apartment is sensible as it allows you to get your bearings and choose the best area for you to live in.
> 
> There are several threads on here about living together whilst unmarried. I would advise reading these so you have an idea of the potentials risks and pitfalls before deciding what you do.


Hopefully your sensible advice will be heeded.


----------



## BBmover

m1key said:


> How can she sponsor him when they are not married?
> 
> The accommodation mentioned could be shared. This makes living together potentially difficult. Her employer may not appreciate her moving a boyfriend in, particularly if they have their own building and lots of their staff there.
> 
> Normally people stay in serviced apartments for the first few weeks on arrival whilst visas etc are sorted. You cannot lease an apartment in your name until you have a residence visa, though in some cases it is possible with a letter saying your visa is under processing. Either way, a serviced apartment is sensible as it allows you to get your bearings and choose the best area for you to live in.
> 
> There are several threads on here about living together whilst unmarried. I would advise reading these so you have an idea of the potentials risks and pitfalls before deciding what you do.


M1key have to agree re accommodation as teachers based in school accommodation are generally housed n the same area or building and the school clearly states if its single accommodation. While some may turn a blind eye to partners moving in many don't approve of it especially as they are providing the accommodation. 

Do read the various threads on here as they provide a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## punsaint

Hi, 
Whats wrong with discovery garedns?

Punsaint


----------



## rsinner

punsaint said:


> Hi,
> Whats wrong with discovery garedns?
> 
> Punsaint


Have you seen it personally? Did you find anything wrong?
My personal experience is with the traffic going into and coming out of DG, and it is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Matteh123

thanks for the advice so far guys. When it comes to me giving an address for my residence visa, do you think it'd be ok to put my gf's address down, or will this cause problems?


----------



## JL321

Sorry if this has been answered before - I didn't find it.

I understand the full cost of a lease is paid upfront. But what if you do not continue your employment after your probationary period (for whatever reason) and you leave the UAE? Do you lose all the unused rent you paid?


----------



## rsinner

JL321 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before - I didn't find it.
> 
> I understand the full cost of a lease is paid upfront. But what if you do not continue your employment after your probationary period (for whatever reason) and you leave the UAE? Do you lose all the unused rent you paid?


You pay upfront only if you are paying by one cheque. You may very well have 2 or 3 or more cheques (meaning semi annual payments etc). However, you need to give post dated cheques upfront meaning you are locked into a contract. Generally most rent agreements (which you can negotiate) have a rent break clause, where you can break an agreement midway, and get back your cheques/unused but paid rent. You may have to give adequate amount of notice, and/or pay a penalty of one or two months of rent. Need to negotiate this, and if you feel strongly about it you should get it from your landlord.


----------



## ksonday

Hi All, i'm planning to relocating to Dubai within the next 2 months.
I'm going to be on an accomodation hunt when i get there. I'm planning to relocate my family Wife and 2 Kids (11 and 7) about 2 months after my arrival. I'm going to be looking for a 2 Brm Apartment.
What areas do you suggest i look at? I'll be getting a car after settling.
I'll be working in the DIFC Building.
Budget - 55k - 65k pa.


----------



## BBmover

ksonday said:


> Hi All, i'm planning to relocating to Dubai within the next 2 months.
> I'm going to be on an accomodation hunt when i get there. I'm planning to relocate my family Wife and 2 Kids (11 and 7) about 2 months after my arrival. I'm going to be looking for a 2 Brm Apartment.
> What areas do you suggest i look at? I'll be getting a car after settling.
> I'll be working in the DIFC Building.
> Budget - 55k - 65k pa.


You will need to consider where your children are attending school so you are within an easy commuting distance......


----------



## ksonday

BBmover said:


> You will need to consider where your children are attending school so you are within an easy commuting distance......


Ofcourse, i guess i'll have to check it out when i get there.
Thanks


----------



## rutebrito

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for a 1br in the marina area. Is there a good agent you would recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## BBmover

ksonday said:


> Ofcourse, i guess i'll have to check it out when i get there.
> Thanks


If you have an idea of where the school is located then you could look at areas around. Also, look on Dubizzle for an idea of rent in the different areas for comparison. 
Once you have an area in mind others can give you indepth advice on the area and driving etc. you can also look at your commute to DIFC.


----------



## JL321

As I negotiate a package for Dubai I’ve tried to create a budget. As part of that, we really want to live somewhere with a beach that we can access within walking distance. However, the budget is very tight. I’ve allocated 130,000 per annum for rent. I have three questions based on this:

1. Is it possible to find a nice 2-bed place for this amount within walking distance of the beach? I think yes, as I’ve seen plenty of nice places on the internet within this budget that are geographically close to the beach, but don’t necessarily have access. Also, I’m worried about the rapidly increasing rents and us really being able to find something good for this budget (130,000 is the absolute limit).

2. If the answer to #1 is yes, where are the best areas (or even specific buildings) to look?

3. We realize we could save a fair amount if going slightly inland. Would something The Greens be a good alternative? Does it (or other places one might recommend) have enough bonuses to make up for giving in on our beach desire? I know that is really a matter of personal preference, but I’m asking for opinions.


----------



## sece11

*Company provided or self sought*

hi all, whats preferred option for Rental - Company provided Accom. or find it for yourself ? - Family is Mr + Mrs and 2 older teenage sons - best location for entertainment and commute to airport.

thanks


----------



## pamela0810

JL321 said:


> As I negotiate a package for Dubai I’ve tried to create a budget. As part of that, we really want to live somewhere with a beach that we can access within walking distance. However, the budget is very tight. I’ve allocated 130,000 per annum for rent. I have three questions based on this:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to find a nice 2-bed place for this amount within walking distance of the beach? I think yes, as I’ve seen plenty of nice places on the internet within this budget that are geographically close to the beach, but don’t necessarily have access. Also, I’m worried about the rapidly increasing rents and us really being able to find something good for this budget (130,000 is the absolute limit). - The rents are increasing but you should be able to find a 2 bedroom apartment in the Dubai Marina are closer to the beach. I wouldn't recommend any of the JBR properties because it's turned into a construction zone. Another thing to keep in mind is that there might not be much of a beach left (due to the construction) in a few months or years from now.
> 
> 2. If the answer to #1 is yes, where are the best areas (or even specific buildings) to look? - Besides Dubai Marina, another option is the Mamzar area but this is closer towards Sharjah and I'm not sure if that is even an option that you would consider. The Palm apartments are also something that you could consider but you will need to pay for beach access. Best to check for an update on that.
> 
> 3. We realize we could save a fair amount if going slightly inland. Would something The Greens be a good alternative? Does it (or other places one might recommend) have enough bonuses to make up for giving in on our beach desire? I know that is really a matter of personal preference, but I’m asking for opinions.- You won't save as much if you move to the Greens. While there is no access to the beach, The Greens is quite a central location and the last time I checked, a 2 bedroom apartment was about AED 100k - 120k. There's TECOM which is on the other side of the Greens but relatively cheaper.


Do you have any children? Your apartment choices might change depending on the school where they are registered. School commutes can be quite horrid, so people try and stay as close to their schools as possible.


----------



## pamela0810

sece11 said:


> hi all, whats preferred option for Rental - Company provided Accom. or find it for yourself ? - Family is Mr + Mrs and 2 older teenage sons - best location for entertainment and commute to airport.
> 
> thanks


What sort of entertainment? Please be more specific. Entertainment for children or entertainment for adults? Clubs, cinemas, restaurants??

Some companies provide excellent accommodation to their employees so it all depends on the company that you work for.


----------



## TallyHo

2-bedroom for less than 65K?

Your choices will be limited. Silicon Oasis and Sports City may have something. Al Nahda by Sharjah should although you may not want to live there. RemRaam is another option as is International City.

Good luck.



ksonday said:


> Hi All, i'm planning to relocating to Dubai within the next 2 months.
> I'm going to be on an accomodation hunt when i get there. I'm planning to relocate my family Wife and 2 Kids (11 and 7) about 2 months after my arrival. I'm going to be looking for a 2 Brm Apartment.
> What areas do you suggest i look at? I'll be getting a car after settling.
> I'll be working in the DIFC Building.
> Budget - 55k - 65k pa.


----------



## JL321

pamela0810 said:


> Do you have any children? Your apartment choices might change depending on the school where they are registered. School commutes can be quite horrid, so people try and stay as close to their schools as possible.


Thanks for your inputs Pamela!

Yes, we have one child (3-years old). For the first year in Dubai we will need a nursery school. Not sure where that will be yet. We'd like to eventually get in at the ASD, but like most schools their K1 program starts at 4 years old. ASD and where my office will be are very close to each other. That means that the Greens and Tecom are both very convenient, as is Dubai Marina and even the The Palm Jumeira I think. 

I haven't been to the Mamzar area, but it would be conveniently located to one of the schools we might consider once our child is in school. But it doesn't seem convenient for much else really. Or am I mistaken on that? What is the area like? It doesn't seem to be widely discussed so I assume it isn't too popular among those working in offices downtown or in SW Dubai. Or am I mistaken on that too?

Housing in Tecom does seem cheaper, but when I was there the area felt cheaper to me too. 

I haven't been to the Greens, but we will have to check it out when we arrive and start seriously searching. I've stayed in the Dubai Marina, but I didn't have time to explore really. I didn't understand how to access the beach from there. It is close, but how do you actually access it?

You mentioned The Palm apartments. Forgive my ignorance please, but do you mean apartments on the Palm Jumeira in general or is this a specific building?


----------



## TallyHo

Al Mamzar is over in Deira, near Sharjah. It has a large beach park but housing options is limited unless you live in Deira or Al Nahda but either way you wouldn't be within walking distance of the beach. It's not an area western expats frequent although it's perfectly fine. I'm not aware of any school popular with western/American expats in the vicinity. 

JBR beach is possibly the most overrated beach in Dubai (no, not possibly, _is_ the most overrated). To get to the beach you head for JBR walk, which is the long promenade alongside JBR, cut through the parking lots and navigate your way down a steep slope to the foreshore. You really can't see the water from the Walk, which is one of the ironies of the whole set up. 

But there are so many beaches within easy reach if you have a car. I live in the Greens and my favourite beaches are within 10-15 minutes' drive. I tend to go to either the Black Palace beach or Umm Suqeim beach. 

The Greens is next to TECOM but very different. Green, for starters. Trees and landscaping. Very family friendly apartment community. The towers are 'nicer' than the low rises but the quadrant of low rises near the Choithram supermarket have massive apartments.

Apartments on the Palm - Shorelines, Golden Mile, plus several independent buildings just before you hit the fronds. Shorelines have direct access to the beaches. It once was free for Shoreline residents if your landlord was up to date with maintenance fees. A few years back controversy emerged when many residents were denied access to the beaches because the landlord hadn't paid the maintenance fees and now I think it's entirely private so you'd have to take out a membership even if you live in Shoreline. This may have changed again since then so someone feel free to correct me. Shoreline apartments are popular as holiday lets so you can have unpredictable neighbours. 

Golden Mile has no direct beach access. Some of the independent buildings do but others don't, and they are much more expensive. 



JL321 said:


> Thanks for your inputs Pamela!
> 
> Yes, we have one child (3-years old). For the first year in Dubai we will need a nursery school. Not sure where that will be yet. We'd like to eventually get in at the ASD, but like most schools their K1 program starts at 4 years old. ASD and where my office will be are very close to each other. That means that the Greens and Tecom are both very convenient, as is Dubai Marina and even the The Palm Jumeira I think.
> 
> I haven't been to the Mamzar area, but it would be conveniently located to one of the schools we might consider once our child is in school. But it doesn't seem convenient for much else really. Or am I mistaken on that? What is the area like? It doesn't seem to be widely discussed so I assume it isn't too popular among those working in offices downtown or in SW Dubai. Or am I mistaken on that too?
> 
> Housing in Tecom does seem cheaper, but when I was there the area felt cheaper to me too.
> 
> I haven't been to the Greens, but we will have to check it out when we arrive and start seriously searching. I've stayed in the Dubai Marina, but I didn't have time to explore really. I didn't understand how to access the beach from there. It is close, but how do you actually access it?
> 
> You mentioned The Palm apartments. Forgive my ignorance please, but do you mean apartments on the Palm Jumeira in general or is this a specific building?


----------



## JL321

TallyHo said:


> Al Mamzar is over in Deira, near Sharjah. It has a large beach park but housing options is limited unless you live in Deira or Al Nahda but either way you wouldn't be within walking distance of the beach. It's not an area western expats frequent although it's perfectly fine. I'm not aware of any school popular with western/American expats in the vicinity.
> 
> JBR beach is possibly the most overrated beach in Dubai (no, not possibly, _is_ the most overrated). To get to the beach you head for JBR walk, which is the long promenade alongside JBR, cut through the parking lots and navigate your way down a steep slope to the foreshore. You really can't see the water from the Walk, which is one of the ironies of the whole set up.
> 
> But there are so many beaches within easy reach if you have a car. I live in the Greens and my favourite beaches are within 10-15 minutes' drive. I tend to go to either the Black Palace beach or Umm Suqeim beach.
> 
> The Greens is next to TECOM but very different. Green, for starters. Trees and landscaping. Very family friendly apartment community. The towers are 'nicer' than the low rises but the quadrant of low rises near the Choithram supermarket have massive apartments.
> 
> Apartments on the Palm - Shorelines, Golden Mile, plus several independent buildings just before you hit the fronds. Shorelines have direct access to the beaches. It once was free for Shoreline residents if your landlord was up to date with maintenance fees. A few years back controversy emerged when many residents were denied access to the beaches because the landlord hadn't paid the maintenance fees and now I think it's entirely private so you'd have to take out a membership even if you live in Shoreline. This may have changed again since then so someone feel free to correct me. Shoreline apartments are popular as holiday lets so you can have unpredictable neighbours.
> 
> Golden Mile has no direct beach access. Some of the independent buildings do but others don't, and they are much more expensive.


Thanks TallyHo. More good input. 

We very much prefer not to have to drive to the beach, but we'll have to consider this most likely.

As for the school I was referring to, it isn't one that I would expect any westerners to know. It is the Russian International School in Muhaisnah. Regardless, the Al Mamzar area sounds like it isn't for us.


----------



## ashdb2013

I am new to Dubai and I earn less. So does that mean it is not affordable for me to get a nice apartment?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

ashdb2013 said:


> I am new to Dubai and I earn less. So does that mean it is not affordable for me to get a nice apartment?


Less than what?


----------



## sece11

hi - some standard family stuff - but new things...maybe trying out the skiiing ? sea sports, close to good malls / shops / restaurants. 

and then couple things, walks / movies, beach relaxing but close enough for commute to airport for the airline


----------



## Besgmacl

Hi everyone,

I am going to be working in Dubai for 3months Sep to end of Nov so I am looking for a furnished apartment my company can put me in. I really like the look of one in Silverene Building close to the Marina. It will be about £4500 approx (AED25,000) for the whole 3mnths. Does this sound reasonable and does anybody know of this building and what it's like? 

Also if anybody knows of any sites that do short stay, furnished apartments I would be very grateful. 

Many thanks.


----------



## canadianbilal

Hello all,

I am in a bit of a pickle. 

I have my own operation in Sharjah, but living in Sharjah simply makes me panic. I see a lot more of what I like in Dubai, and do not mind travelling 20-30 mins as I have a car. 

I am looking for a 1 bedroom in a clean, and developed area. Ideally a pool and or gym, and good location to just want to be in. 

I would hope to minimize my expenses too, as my business is a risky one and my money is more useful being invested then to oay high rents. 

Can anyone make any suggestions? 30,000 - 40,000/yearly? 

Hopefully a live place, with people hanging out and doing things.


----------



## Mudblud

I need to rent a studio in Dubai Marina from July 26th for a month, I've been offered a converted studio in mag 214 for 6500. Is this a reasonable price?

Also, the person I am dealing with told me he doesn't have a RERA number as they are a Holding company (T & T Holdings). Is this possible? I pay the months rent and deposit on arrival to the room, so I'm wondering how it could be a scam?


----------



## martin1979

What a fantastic thread, thanks bigjimbo (expect a few pm's when i have enough posts):tea:


----------



## telecompro

Helloo people, i need your help please with your feedback on Global lake view in the JLT?

What do you think of it and has anyone lived there before? Thank you lots


----------



## Bigjimbo

No idea and no.

James


----------



## ACertainRomance

Bigjimbo said:


> No idea and no.
> 
> James


Helpful response...


----------



## telecompro

ACertainRomance said:


> Helpful response...


Exactly lool


----------



## Roxtec Blue

telecompro said:


> Helloo people, i need your help please with your feedback on Global lake view in the JLT?
> 
> What do you think of it and has anyone lived there before? Thank you lots


Wasn't this request posted elsewhere yesterday? 

As responded before Telecom, only you can make the decision. What anybody else thinks is purely according to their wants or needs, not yours. perhaps that's why the responses or lack of responses are as they are.

There are lots of towers in Dubai........ Be lucky.


----------



## JL321

*Noise*

I have been focusing on budget and location more than anything as I plan for our upcoming move to Dubai. However, there is another issue I really haven’t read much on and I need to ask about.

Noise.

I have lived in a building for the last 10 years that is what I believe to be the noisiest building on the planet. It is something I can’t really explain in words. You’d have to experience it to have any idea of how bad it really is. Stereo, pounding, drilling, screaming, dog barking, stomping, gunshots, and various other unidentified noises go on 24/7. And this is just inside. Add in the neighborhood noise and it is even worse! Plus, this only refers to the noise – it doesn’t even mention the actual physical hazards present inside and out of the building.

Anyway, you might think that after this anywhere would be better. But kind of like people that are allergic to bees (the first sting sensitizes them and the second could kill them), I can’t take any noise now. Hearing just about anything drives me insane. 

So with that said – how are Dubai apartments when it comes to soundproofing? Both good and bad stories are appreciated. Any specific buildings to look into or avoid?

Thanks.


----------



## telecompro

Ok nothing specific to any tower now, question is if i pay a yearly cheque as in 1 cheq and decide to leave after 6 months from the flat, what would be the case then? Do i give notice? If i do, do i get the rest of money back or thats it? 

Im trying to negotiate the cheques to two but it seems i will have to stick with the 1 chq..

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo

The standard clause seems to be two months' notice plus two months' penalty. 

Which translates into that if you want to leave with six months left on the lease you need to notify the landlord two months' in advance and he will only return four months' rent instead of the six months. 

I was able to negotiate this down to one month's notice and one month's penalty or two months' notice and no penalty but this was a few years ago when the market was dire for landlords and they were willing to accept anything to get a tenant. Since the contract has always been rolled over with no changes the clause still stands, but I doubt you'd be able to get anything as favourable today.



telecompro said:


> Ok nothing specific to any tower now, question is if i pay a yearly cheque as in 1 cheq and decide to leave after 6 months from the flat, what would be the case then? Do i give notice? If i do, do i get the rest of money back or thats it?
> 
> Im trying to negotiate the cheques to two but it seems i will have to stick with the 1 chq..
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Guest

telecompro said:


> Ok nothing specific to any tower now, question is if i pay a yearly cheque as in 1 cheq and decide to leave after 6 months from the flat, what would be the case then? Do i give notice? If i do, do i get the rest of money back or thats it?
> 
> Im trying to negotiate the cheques to two but it seems i will have to stick with the 1 chq..
> 
> Thanks


You should definitely notice them so that they will know you are leaving, unless your landlord is fortuneteller, then they might already know. 

Depends on your contract, but in mine, if I decide to leave earlier, I pay 2 more months of rent after I leave, and I get back the rest, so let's say I notice them in the 5th month that I will leave at the end of 6th month. And +2. So I get back rent for the last 4 months, not for the last 6 months.


----------



## rutebrito

Hey guys,

After driving around for two weeks and visiting many apartment buildings, I've finally decided to narrow down my search to the downtown / trade center area.

Does anyone here live in 29 Boulevard?
I found a spacious studio there that I really like at 70K (any comments on the price?) but I've read somewhere in this thread that sometimes when buildings are brand new, we may encounter all sorts of problems (with the pool, elevators, etc).

Construction seems to be nice but hey, I'm a girl so what do I know lol Any advice?


----------



## oak

Hi Guys, 

I am planning to move to Dubai in a month or so. I will be working in the Media City. I am looking for a 2BR apartment with a nice view in a good locality. My budget it around 60K. 

Any advice?


----------



## livestrong69

Hi,
Just want to thank you for this information you've posted. I'm about to move to Dubai, and just recently joined this website, and cam across your posting, really helpful. Would you mind if I ask you if you know of a decent studio near the Dubai Mall area, because that is where I'll be working. Don't have a great budget, because they aren't paying me extra for accommodation so can really just afford up to max, 4000 aed, do you think I'll be bale to find a studio for this price? Then it'll have to be a month to month deal for now, so that I can get a feel for Dubai the area, and I guess I'll have a trail period that I would also need to get through at my new employer, before I'll be confirmed and then eventually also get the resident visa that you mentioned earlier. 
thanks for your time and help,
Regards,
Peter


----------



## canadianbilal

What is everyones opinion on JBR, JLT, Sports City and if possible pls compare them to Sharjah Buharia Corniche.

Please help. I see pros and cons to all those places, so maybe you folks with immense amounts of knowledge can help? 
Your opinions are of great value. 

Thanks in advance gang.


----------



## livestrong69

Hi,
Will follow the answers you get, because I'm also moving there in August, and looking for a nice studio myself, or even a nice sharing situation, if you come across anything that you do not like let me know. [email protected], I'll be working at the Dubai Mall, so heard that the area of Business bay, dfic is pretty good,
cheers,
Peter


----------



## Guest

I just found out that landlords cannot increase the rent (unless the average rent in the area is 25% or more higher than the current rent)

So if any of you is negotiating for rent to extend your contract (and if you didn't know the law like me), be aware of this law, and as for the average rents, the following is the latest rent index that was published by RERA.

Apartments;









Villas;









And the laws (read the decree (2) 2011 for increase laws)
http://www.dubailand.gov.ae/English/eServices/RentalIncreaseLawsEN.aspx


----------



## rutebrito

Hey guys,

I really need your help on something and would appreciate some expert advice from you 

After 3 weeks of apartment hunting I finally decided on a studio in 29 Boulevard, downtown.
I already gave the agency the 5% deposit to secure the apartment but now our agent has emailed me the contract and it states that chiller charges are OUR responsibility.

The decision of renting this apartment was mostly based on chiller fees being included in the rent as the agent told us the day we visited the building and now he says he has to double check but they usually are not...

I read in the original post that we should check how much this fee is. 
My question is, how do I do that?

Does anyone live in a studio in downtown and care to share the average monthly charge?

I'm asking because, depending on how much it costs, it may turn out this apartment is above our budget after all...

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Guest

I don't know for Downtown but in JLT, in summer I pay 300 AED, in winter I pay 80-90 AED for a studio.


----------



## rutebrito

Thanks! Doesn't seem unreasonable.

We start reading news about ridiculously high bills from district cooling and tend to get a bit cautious lol



nathanalgren said:


> I don't know for Downtown but in JLT, in summer I pay 300 AED, in winter I pay 80-90 AED for a studio.


----------



## jodillon

*Renting in Marina or JLT*

Hey folks,

Firstly, a quick query regarding renting in the Marina or JLT areas of Dubai. I am starting a contract in September and my office will be based in Dubai. However the job will involve a lot of commuting to Abu Dhabi so I think the Marina or JLT would be best to facilitate this. Would I be correct in assuming that?

Secondly, my rent allowance is about AED60,000 per year. From the brief research I have done I don't think I'll get a decent 2 bed for this in the districts I mentioned. What I am wondering is how much I would have to contribute from my own pocket to get a decent 2 bed apartment? Are the prices on dubizzle realistic?

My partner is planning on moving out a few months down the line so I don't mind paying a bit more than my rent allowance as she will be able to contribute to the rent when she moves over.


----------



## ragnardb

jodillon said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Firstly, a quick query regarding renting in the Marina or JLT areas of Dubai. I am starting a contract in September and my office will be based in Dubai. However the job will involve a lot of commuting to Abu Dhabi so I think the Marina or JLT would be best to facilitate this. Would I be correct in assuming that?
> 
> Secondly, my rent allowance is about AED60,000 per year. From the brief research I have done I don't think I'll get a decent 2 bed for this in the districts I mentioned. What I am wondering is how much I would have to contribute from my own pocket to get a decent 2 bed apartment? Are the prices on dubizzle realistic?
> 
> My partner is planning on moving out a few months down the line so I don't mind paying a bit more than my rent allowance as she will be able to contribute to the rent when she moves over.


As for the Marina i highly doubt it. We are currently living in a 2br at the Marina Heights and paid last year 100K AED excluding A/C fees (abt 600AED/monthly) and DEWA (abt 750AED/monthly) Prices have gone up a lot since the past 6 months. On average a similar place like we have, goes now around for 120/130k in this part of the Marina. I believe the Abu dhabi side of the Marina is slightly cheaper.

For 60K you might be able to find a 1br in the Marina. JLT is cheaper as the Marina. To my opinion the biggest difference are the building furnishings (quality, security, parking spaces ect.) Same you will experience in the marina if you go for viewings. If you don't mind having a kitchen and washing machine in the middle of your living room go for towers like Princess Tower, DEC tower. 

If prices are realistic ? Not really since 95% of the expats didn't had a salary increase in the last year, to be honest NO. Agents are trying to make a quick buck as they have forgotten already what happened here in dubai back by 2008  lane: Try to avoid them and talk to the management of some buildings, they can usually bring you directly into contact with a landlord. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## BBmover

ragnardb said:


> As for the Marina i highly doubt it. We are currently living in a 2br at the Marina Heights and paid last year 100K AED excluding A/C fees (abt 600AED/monthly) and DEWA (abt 750AED/monthly) Prices have gone up a lot since the past 6 months. On average a similar place like we have, goes now around for 120/130k in this part of the Marina. I believe the Abu dhabi side of the Marina is slightly cheaper.
> 
> For 60K you might be able to find a 1br in the Marina. JLT is cheaper as the Marina. To my opinion the biggest difference are the building furnishings (quality, security, parking spaces ect.) Same you will experience in the marina if you go for viewings. If you don't mind having a kitchen and washing machine in the middle of your living room go for towers like Princess Tower, DEC tower.
> 
> If prices are realistic ? Not really since 95% of the expats didn't had a salary increase in the last year, to be honest NO. Agents are trying to make a quick buck as they have forgotten already what happened here in dubai back by 2008  lane: Try to avoid them and talk to the management of some buildings, they can usually bring you directly into contact with a landlord.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Err, we don't have a kitchen and washing machine in the middle of our living room in Princess Tower. The living room is completely separate and our kitchen area has a dining room off of it. We are in a 2 bed but our next door neighbour in a 1 bed has a separate kitchen to the living room area. 
Also, at PT we are chiller free. 
Not sure that 60k would get you a 1 bed in Marina? Maybe mistaken but not from talking to some people in Marina area but may be possible.


----------



## ragnardb

I had a look at that tower last year, on the 82nd floor if i remember it correctly. 2br with sea-view but, the living room was horrible. We passed on that one  Sure there must be better units out there. 

Two years ago i was still living alone enjoying the good life :fingerscrossed:, i had a 1 br in the Skyview Tower. 75k/all inclusive.


----------



## Besgmacl

I have narrowed it down to 2 buildings for my 3 months stay. My first choice is the Silverene building and then Marina Diamond 5 (which is a bit cheaper and has many apartments available).

They are both fully furnished with private parking (for if i do rent a car), some cleaning and internet etc etc. They both sound perfect for what i need which is to be able to turn up with a case full of only clothes and to be able to live and work.

My question is i will probably have frinds and/or family over during the 3 months who will want to go to a nice beach, see the sights, malls etc. Which will be best? or are they both located close to a Metro station and ameneties? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## haibinhle

I'm about to move to Dubai in 2 weeks and I'll work in Jebel Ali freezone area.

I'm looking for a 1-bed apartment near my working place and easy access to public transport to get to city center because I can't use my driving license in UAE (my country is not in the list of 36 countries that can convert to UAE DL).

My budget is about 70k AED/year max;

Any recommendation is highly appreciated.

By the way, is this common that a foreign company (France, UK or EU in general) has a service that helps its employees in finding a house for settlement in Dubai?


----------



## Dubai-meister

*Business Bay - thoughts as a place to live?*

Hi all, 

Firstly, thanks in advance for any help given to me here, this site is fantastic.

I'm researching areas to live (I'm moving over in a month from the UK) and was wondering what people's thoughts are regarding Business Bay? I note the description given on the first page of this forum thread, but note that was written a couple of years ago now. I'd love to hear any feedback from people now - is it still a building site? What are the amenities like? How close is it to Downtown itself?

Downtown is more pricey - there is a reason for this in my cynical mind...... so what is wrong with Business Bay?

Thanks again in advance


----------



## canadianbilal

Any specific pros and cons for the Marina Park building or Diamond 2? 

PLEASE DO LET ME KNOW.
THANKS


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

haibinhle said:


> I'm about to move to Dubai in 2 weeks and I'll work in Jebel Ali freezone area.
> 
> I'm looking for a 1-bed apartment near my working place and easy access to public transport to get to city center because I can't use my driving license in UAE (my country is not in the list of 36 countries that can convert to UAE DL).
> 
> My budget is about 70k AED/year max;
> 
> Any recommendation is highly appreciated.
> 
> By the way, is this common that a foreign company (France, UK or EU in general) has a service that helps its employees in finding a house for settlement in Dubai?


Hello haibinhle, welcome to Dubai!

Jebel Ali is more of an industrial area, but also has residences. There are Dubai Metro stations in the area, and a very themed shopping mall (IBN Battuta Mall). The main place to live there is called The Gardens - and is exactly behind IBN Battuta Mall.

Metro is cheap, and the fare is charged by zones - the further the more expensive it is. You can budget it about AED 4.20 each way, or approx. USD 1.15, on the regular class. Gold Class wagon is doubled, but a lot nicer and not as packed during rush hours. Seriously, the regular class is always crowded on those times!!! The metro is practical, comfortable and cheap. Taxis are inexpensive, so in case you need to go to areas that the metro doesn't cover or carry a trunk load of groceries, you should be fine.

The main attractions or more visited ones by public transportation are pretty much covered by the Dubai Metro, and some are towards downtown and Burj Khalifa, which takes about 30 minutes from IBN Battuta or Jebel Ali metro stations.

These are the websites wherein you can search for your home. I used them a lot to get an idea of prices and districts. Always negotiate down 10-15% of the final price if you're paying by year (one check). They are as follows:

Dubai Real Estate, Dubai Property, Abu Dhabi Properties For Sale - propertyfinder.ae
Dubai apartments, Dubai villas for rent, property rentals in Abu Dhabi and UAE at Just Rentals
Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com

It'd be great if your company recommended you a real estate agent, they are a good help. I've learned that people who tried to do things on their own found it very difficult, especially because rent is paid by year - and landlords give preference for those who pay the rent with one or two checks per year. You can rent by month, no problem, but you won't have preference of the landlord and lose your bargain power.

You cannot rent a house if you don't have a residence visa, this is crucial. Make sure your company pays for your temporary accommodation for up to 30 days. Depending on the nationality, it won't take more than 15 days to get your visa stamped in your passport. Same thing for a bank account, you can only open one with a stamped visa and a salary reference letter.

Usually companies in the UAE provide salary + housing allowance + medical insurance, so if your housing budget is AED 70k your are ok, not too bad - as long as you are coming alone with no families or pets. A good housing allowance, when paid by the company, is minimum AED 100k, IMHO. I personally would not stay in Jebel Ali; there are other places you can find with a good price that are located closed to the Dubai Metro. Also, make sure your apartment building or house compound has good maintenance - you don't want to get stuck at home with your A/C broken!!!

I hope I could help!!!


----------



## JL321

JL321 said:


> I have been focusing on budget and location more than anything as I plan for our upcoming move to Dubai. However, there is another issue I really haven’t read much on and I need to ask about.
> 
> Noise.
> 
> I have lived in a building for the last 10 years that is what I believe to be the noisiest building on the planet. It is something I can’t really explain in words. You’d have to experience it to have any idea of how bad it really is. Stereo, pounding, drilling, screaming, dog barking, stomping, gunshots, and various other unidentified noises go on 24/7. And this is just inside. Add in the neighborhood noise and it is even worse! Plus, this only refers to the noise – it doesn’t even mention the actual physical hazards present inside and out of the building.
> 
> Anyway, you might think that after this anywhere would be better. But kind of like people that are allergic to bees (the first sting sensitizes them and the second could kill them), I can’t take any noise now. Hearing just about anything drives me insane.
> 
> So with that said – how are Dubai apartments when it comes to soundproofing? Both good and bad stories are appreciated. Any specific buildings to look into or avoid?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not necessarily a fan of doing this, but I'm bumping this in hopes that I might still get some constructive inputs. Thanks.


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly, thanks in advance for any help given to me here, this site is fantastic.
> 
> I'm researching areas to live (I'm moving over in a month from the UK) and was wondering what people's thoughts are regarding Business Bay? I note the description given on the first page of this forum thread, but note that was written a couple of years ago now. I'd love to hear any feedback from people now - is it still a building site? What are the amenities like? How close is it to Downtown itself?
> 
> Downtown is more pricey - there is a reason for this in my cynical mind...... so what is wrong with Business Bay?
> 
> Thanks again in advance


Hey Dubai-meister - welcome to Dubai!

Business Bay is a very nice area. I know colleagues live there and love it. It is generally more expensive, same as with the whole district. Buildings are brand new, and right next door to the downtown area, The Dubai Mall and Burj Khalifa.

You may want to check for places in the Dubai Marina, especially those on the outside of the marina by Sheikh Zayed road. I would definitely prefer the marina area, although traffic could be a nightmare depending on where you choose your place (getting in and out of the marina area is complicated).

It will always depend on your housing allowance too.

Also check out the websites below, so you have an idea of prices and locations.

Dubai apartments, Dubai villas for rent, property rentals in Abu Dhabi and UAE at Just Rentals
Dubai Real Estate, Dubai Property, Abu Dhabi Properties For Sale - propertyfinder.ae
Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com

Cheers mate! Hope I could help


----------



## Dubai-meister

You have been a great help, thanks so, so much 



GlobalCitizenBR said:


> Cheers mate! Hope I could help


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

JL321 said:


> I'm not necessarily a fan of doing this, but I'm bumping this in hopes that I might still get some constructive inputs. Thanks.


Hi there JL321!

I live in the JLT area, across Sheikh Zayed Road from the Dubai Marina. My wife and I have lived all our lives in apartment buildings, and I really feel you pain!!!

My first instinct when I received the offer to move here was to find a place in Arabian Ranches, then The Springs... We needed to live in a house - or "villas" as they call it here - and in peace and as away as possible from noisy, disrespectful, ignorant neighbors! Up, down, to the left and to the right... No more. We needed a house.

That changed quickly when I realized I needed a car, and to get a license was and still is a nightmare for most of us. It is nationality/passport driven. That will not be the case for you, if you are American. They convert the US driver license to the RTA license without the hassle of going through auto schools and all. So you can definitely consider moving to a house at the Springs, the Meadows, the Arabian Ranches. These places you need a car since there is not really reliable public transportation.

These places are not cheap, either. From AED 100k up to 300k. The Springs is my favorite, got friends who live there and it's absolutely quiet and pleasant. More of family oriented, single family houses and stuff. I could find 2-bedroom villas for as low as AED 130k/year.

On the other hand, our apartment in JLT is a wonder. No noise at all. The only problem I've been through is when neighbors started moving furniture or construction work late hours. Happened twice. I went straight to their places and complained a lot. Firm and bold, but respectful at all times. They didn't see it coming  They startled and stopped.

Next morning I sent an e-mail to the building management with the complaint. But that's it - other than these two isolated issues in over one year, I don't hear a sound. So I am assuming the sound proofing is a positive aspect of real estate here.

I hope it helps!


----------



## hado34

*Commuting*

Dear all
I will be working in the JLT are exactly in the tiffany tower, so which places are less than 15 minutes drive from that tower?
I am looking for an aera to live close to and where can i get an 1 bedroom flat for less than 60k
thanks in advance


----------



## Besgmacl

Looking to rent my Apartment through this website Dubai Apartments, Dubai Hotel Apartments, Self Catering Apartments, Dubai Hotels & Villas but my boss is wary of handing over that much money without some history or references. 

Has anybody on here used them before? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dubai-meister

Hey guys, I was just wondering if Dubai apartments, Dubai villas for rent, property rentals in Abu Dhabi and UAE at Just Rentals is a good place to look for apartments? They seem to list a lot more than dubizzle does and prices on the whole seem to be lower - is it a decent website? Also, does anyone have any feedback on what Business Bay is like as a place to live? Anyone recommend any specific towers?


----------



## haibinhle

GlobalCitizenBR said:


> Hello haibinhle, welcome to Dubai!
> 
> Jebel Ali is more of an industrial area, but also has residences. There are Dubai Metro stations in the area, and a very themed shopping mall (IBN Battuta Mall). The main place to live there is called The Gardens - and is exactly behind IBN Battuta Mall.
> 
> Metro is cheap, and the fare is charged by zones - the further the more expensive it is. You can budget it about AED 4.20 each way, or approx. USD 1.15, on the regular class. Gold Class wagon is doubled, but a lot nicer and not as packed during rush hours. Seriously, the regular class is always crowded on those times!!! The metro is practical, comfortable and cheap. Taxis are inexpensive, so in case you need to go to areas that the metro doesn't cover or carry a trunk load of groceries, you should be fine.
> 
> The main attractions or more visited ones by public transportation are pretty much covered by the Dubai Metro, and some are towards downtown and Burj Khalifa, which takes about 30 minutes from IBN Battuta or Jebel Ali metro stations.
> 
> These are the websites wherein you can search for your home. I used them a lot to get an idea of prices and districts. Always negotiate down 10-15% of the final price if you're paying by year (one check). They are as follows:
> 
> Dubai Real Estate, Dubai Property, Abu Dhabi Properties For Sale - propertyfinder.ae
> Dubai apartments, Dubai villas for rent, property rentals in Abu Dhabi and UAE at Just Rentals
> Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com
> 
> It'd be great if your company recommended you a real estate agent, they are a good help. I've learned that people who tried to do things on their own found it very difficult, especially because rent is paid by year - and landlords give preference for those who pay the rent with one or two checks per year. You can rent by month, no problem, but you won't have preference of the landlord and lose your bargain power.
> 
> You cannot rent a house if you don't have a residence visa, this is crucial. Make sure your company pays for your temporary accommodation for up to 30 days. Depending on the nationality, it won't take more than 15 days to get your visa stamped in your passport. Same thing for a bank account, you can only open one with a stamped visa and a salary reference letter.
> 
> Usually companies in the UAE provide salary + housing allowance + medical insurance, so if your housing budget is AED 70k your are ok, not too bad - as long as you are coming alone with no families or pets. A good housing allowance, when paid by the company, is minimum AED 100k, IMHO. I personally would not stay in Jebel Ali; there are other places you can find with a good price that are located closed to the Dubai Metro. Also, make sure your apartment building or house compound has good maintenance - you don't want to get stuck at home with your A/C broken!!!
> 
> I hope I could help!!!


Thank you very much, GlobalCitizenBR!

I have digged into this forum and found 2 threads about the Gardens you mentionned in your post (Discovery Gardens I think) but dated 2-3 years ago. It seems to me that many negative feedbacks were given to DG.

I don't know about how's the actual state of DG? Is it still 'attractive'. I do a search on Dubizzle.com for a 1BR appart. the rent if pretty low in comparison with other areas.

By the way, can you share with me your experiences in find an appart in Dubai (some agents that are good and worth to trust, negotiation, procedure to rent an appart etc. in Private Message if this is not allowed in the FR). I particularly thank you for your valuable time reading and anwsering my question.

BR,
haibinhle


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

hado34 said:


> Dear all
> I will be working in the JLT are exactly in the tiffany tower, so which places are less than 15 minutes drive from that tower?
> I am looking for an aera to live close to and where can i get an 1 bedroom flat for less than 60k
> thanks in advance


Hi hado34!

The best place for you is really the JLT area. 1 or 2-br appartments should be around AED 60-85k/year, on lower floors. But the prices of real estate are rising, so I am not sure if that reference will be current.

Other than than, you could try The Gardens behind IBN Battuta Mall which is really 5-10 min away by car.

Success and welcome to Dubai!!!


----------



## telecompro

Hi guys, 

I have run in this scenario where I like an apartment and the real estate advised that I will need to write the deposit inn the company's name to secure the apartmrnt and I thought it should be the landlord name? Can This be the case? He said you can't put it in landlord name as he is out of country and anything to do with the flat had to go them. He will be my contact in case anything goes wrong , maintenance etc etc

The actual 2 cheques will be in landlord s name so that s fine but my main question is in the deposit? Also commission well be on the company's name.

Hope the above is ok as the guy seems descent and I will be signing the cheques at their office in two days.

Please advise.


----------



## QOFE

telecompro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have run in this scenario where I like an apartment and the real estate advised that I will need to write the deposit inn the company's name to secure the apartmrnt and I thought it should be the landlord name? Can This be the case? He said you can't put it in landlord name as he is out of country and anything to do with the flat had to go them. He will be my contact in case anything goes wrong , maintenance etc etc
> 
> The actual 2 cheques will be in landlord s name so that s fine but my main question is in the deposit? Also commission well be on the company's name.
> 
> Hope the above is ok as the guy seems descent and I will be signing the cheques at their office in two days.
> 
> Please advise.


It doesn't sound right to have to write out the cheque in the estate agent's name (or whatever company that is). Our estate agent is also the managing agent and we wrote the deposit and the rent cheques in the landlord's name. The only cheque that was issued to the estate agent was one for their 5% fee.

Have you checked that the estate agent's RERA number is valid? Is it a proper and well established company?


----------



## telecompro

QOFE said:


> It doesn't sound right to have to write out the cheque in the estate agent's name (or whatever company that is). Our estate agent is also the managing agent and we wrote the deposit and the rent cheques in the landlord's name. The only cheque that was issued to the estate agent was one for their 5% fee.
> 
> Have you checked that the estate agent's RERA number is valid? Is it a proper and well established company?


Really? Now that's is getting me worried. Yes it is well established and he showed me the rera number. What do you recommend I do in this case? Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## QOFE

telecompro said:


> Really? Now that's is getting me worried. Yes it is well established and he showed me the rera number. What do you recommend I do in this case? Your help would be appreciated.


Ok, so he showed the RERA number but did you check that it is a registered one?
What's the name of the estate agent?

Did you check it here? :: Real Estate Licenses ::

Perhaps you should contact RERA if there are any issues with the agent? The title deeds are quite vital even though there might be a "work around" for it but then again it really depends on the day and your luck...


PS. We viewed an apartment in Indigo last year and it was infested with cockroaches.


----------



## telecompro

They are called green future real estate


----------



## QOFE

telecompro said:


> They are called green future real estate


I've never heard of them but then again that could be down to my possible lack of exposure. What I can say though is that we had a fair share of dealings with a large variety of estate agents last year. We ended up with renting through an agent who's being operating here since the eighties and the deposit cheque was issued to the landlord, not the agent.

Do you think their website looks professional? It's quite 90ies isn't it? I'm not obviously a professional adviser but wouldn't there be certain alarm bells ringing for you?


----------



## telecompro

QOFE said:


> Ok, so he showed the RERA number but did you check that it is a registered one?
> What's the name of the estate agent?
> 
> Did you check it here? :: Real Estate Licenses ::
> 
> Perhaps you should contact RERA if there are any issues with the agent? The title deeds are quite vital even though there might be a "work around" for it but then again it really depends on the day and your luck...
> 
> 
> PS. We viewed an apartment in Indigo last year and it was infested with cockroaches.


Yes he gave me the title deed and the Rera number which is 1473 registered under their name..so not sure wht else could be wrong..

I just want to check if anyone else has been through this??


----------



## Mattyzsound

Hi thats all really helpful thanks


When i see the price of a apartment online can i assume the price does not include gas electric etc.

M


----------



## rutebrito

Right, usually it doesn't. Unless we're talking about serviced apartments (hotels) but those are much more expensive.

Sometimes the a/c charges are included but in that case it should say chiller free or chiller charges included.



Mattyzsound said:


> Hi thats all really helpful thanks
> 
> 
> When i see the price of a apartment online can i assume the price does not include gas electric etc.
> 
> M


----------



## Angela Davis

Nice one!Informative and useful guide.Thanks for sharing this post.


----------



## ILIASPAOK

Hello everyone. i am moving in Dubai in September and i am looking for a place to stay. i am looking for flatmate/flatmates as i will be on the job hunt for a while. i would also like to ask if it is possible to rent a budget room for as long as needed paid on a month to month basis. based on these information, what would be the best webpages for my search? thanks in adavance!


----------



## Asdfgh

ILIASPAOK said:


> Hello everyone. i am moving in Dubai in September and i am looking for a place to stay. i am looking for flatmate/flatmates as i will be on the job hunt for a while. i would also like to ask if it is possible to rent a budget room for as long as needed paid on a month to month basis. based on these information, what would be the best webpages for my search? thanks in adavance!



Dubizzle.com


----------



## canadianbilal

Hello everyone,

Does anybody here have any experience with the Elite buildings in Sports City? 
Are they half decent? Good place?


----------



## ILIASPAOK

thanks for your response. the problem with dubizzle is that since i dont yet have a local phone number, i can't post an ad.i contacted them and they told me that this is how their system works.


----------



## Gyp Rosetti

]Hi All

I am expected to relocate from the UK to Dubai towards the end of the year. I will be moving with my wife (31) and my two kids (3 & 3 months).

Can i ask where is the best area to stay in for a family of 4, say with a budget of up to 180k. Would prefer a villa with a garden for the kids (appartments on a high floor and balcony terrify me because of the kids)

My wife wouldnt be working and potentially not driving (but hopefully she will) so i would be looking for somewhere that is near to the main parts of Dubai, has a nice community feel, secure, playparks and pool for kids, supermarkets etc and hopefully a gym

any suggestions and feedback are most welcome and appreciated
many thanks in advance


----------



## haibinhle

I'm looking around the Silicon Oasis area for a 1-bed Appartment on Dubizzle. I frequently saw 2 agences: Footprine RE and TrioHomes RE. 

1. Has anyone on the forum some experiences with these two agences (or agents from these agences)?
2. Is there anybody here living in this area? Could you share some advises in find apartment here? Anything to notice?

Thanks in advance.

BR,
haibinhle


----------



## Barnie13

Can anyone suggest an appointment type/area that allows dogs? We're moving to dubai from a rural UK location in October and need temporary furnished accommodation. We would like a very nice appt on either the palm or marina to begin with but will eventually end up on Arabian ranges. 

We would prefer a quiet location but within a short walk to the bars etc. we also need areas we can walk our dog, a pool and if it has beach access it would tick a few more boxes. 

Thanks in advance. 
Dawn


----------



## boston2013

*Roomies/flatmates?*

Hi all, 

I'm a 26 year old American (female) looking to find some cool roommates to live with in Dubai. I'll be starting a new job in early September in the downtown area. I'm flexible on location/number of roomies but would like to keep rent/utilities under the 5k AED housing allowance. Ideally I'd like to be near a metro (don't want a car).

Any suggestions on where to begin looking for roommates/flatmates who are also expats? Dubizzle seems best for studios/1 bedrooms but less helpful for finding a flatmate match. Not sure if mixing genders is ok in the UAE but am open to it. All advice/insight would be greatly appreciated! 

Cheers!


----------



## blazeaway

Barnie13 said:


> Can anyone suggest an appointment type/area that allows dogs? We're moving to dubai from a rural UK location in October and need temporary furnished accommodation. We would like a very nice appt on either the palm or marina to begin with but will eventually end up on Arabian ranges.
> 
> We would prefer a quiet location but within a short walk to the bars etc. we also need areas we can walk our dog, a pool and if it has beach access it would tick a few more boxes.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Dawn


Be careful as a lot of apartments on the palm do not allow pets


----------



## Barnie13

Yes I'm aware of that. I think Arabian ranches is more appropriate long term it's just the initial few months I'm concerned about. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## blazeaway

Barnie13 said:


> Yes I'm aware of that. I think Arabian ranches is more appropriate long term it's just the initial few months I'm concerned about. Thanks for your reply.


How bid is dog, lots ignore rules.

Try shoreline on palm?


----------



## Barnie13

Thanks I'll have a look.


----------



## Brutalin

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know of a good and respectable real estate agent that operates in the Al Shahama and Al Bahiya region?

Looking for a villa in that area

Thanks


----------



## Minkoo

*Need studio for my brother*

Hello everyone
My brother is going to move to Dubai for his job starting september 2013. We are in search of an economical studio option in dubai. I need to know which is the best option to live as bachealor.... Discovery gardens, greens or international city? We have heard lots of negatives about international city, like it has sewage smell problem and common entry exit...is this true?
Can anyone guide me where he should start for the first year atleast?
Thanks/


----------



## Leendert

Hello everyone,

I will be flying in Tuesday next week. My employer has arranged for accomodation for the first two weeks and in this time, I need to find an appartment. I am quite eager to hit the ground running and have my first viewings on Wednesday and Thursday after arriving there. By Sunday, I will start working, so probably will have less time to look around. I have a reasonable idea of what I want, but it's difficult to estimate beforehand how much time I would need to find something that fits. There's someone in HR to help me out, but she is on holiday until next Thursday.

My question is: how many days in advance do I need to book viewings? Preferably I would wait until Thursday, but I want to avoid the situation where I can't take advantage of the fact that I am arriving a couple of days earlier.

Leonard


----------



## Barnie13

Hi Leonard 

I'm moving out in October and have found the following estate agent very helpful. Unfortunately, not all of them return your calls or emails, but my experiences of this chap at Prestige has been very good. 

Farhad Alitalab
m: +971 50 450 5642
e: [email protected] 
w: Real Estate Brokers In Dubai | Property For Sale & Rent | Apartments & Villas - Prestige Real Estate

I hope you get sorted. 

Dawn


----------



## Starberry

Moving to a 1 bed in Bay Central next week and just been told building management do not allow furniture to be moved in at weekends! Something about booking the lifts...

Is this normal?? I think its crazy and have asked for an exception as I work full time and weekend is the only time I can do it.

Not amused!


----------



## ACertainRomance

ive been in dubai almost a week now and am gonna check out some places this weekend, the 1 thing i'm not sure about is how the money hand over works....

so ive got this straight then (roughly speaking)....

1. meet agent at apartment and make offer

2. does agent accept/refuse on spot or does he have to contact landlord?

3. assuming offer is agreed upon on spot - how do i go about securing property? is it a case of i go to estate agents office and pay deposit/fees in cash and then sign cheques?

4. what do i take with me, bearing in mind my employer currently has my passport whilst they finish off my VISA (Emirates) - i have copies of passport and temp employment visa plus about a million photos....

5. at which point do i get keys and do i collect those from agents office?

6. once i have keys i need DEWA "various places" as mentioned in the OP doesnt really help and being new here i'm a bit clueless as to where to start looking, also, i need to travel using metro until i get a car sorted which is likely to be another month yet...

thanks in advance... i have been through this post so i may have missed this in which case - sorry.


----------



## ACertainRomance

any help on the above would be appreciated...

also, had my first run in with crap agents today.... 1 a total no show and the other left me hanging until i rang and kicked off, even then he just directed me to the building and told the guy on the desk to let me in.....

Anyway, am really struggling to find the right area what with prices and so on, i've just got a job with emirates and have a budget of 55000 - 65000 or so, a 1 bedroom apt is fine as long as there is some space as it will be just me and the wife although a 2-bed would be better....

i'll be working in Deira and will be relying on the metro for now, a car down the line yes probably but until then it has to be metro....

with that in mind, TECOM/JLT etc is all out of reach because i will be working shifts and that means early mornings so need to be nearer... It doesnt have to be total luxury but a nice clean place, ideally with a pool and gym.

ANY advice on areas is appreciated.... was gonna go look at some places next to the metro station in karama tomorrow but is it a waste of time or not??

thanks in advance...


----------



## wantingachange

does anyone know where there are villas that allow dogs? We have a very small dog, and a cat (however we are terrified that the cat will run away if we move it half way across the world).


----------



## Dubai-meister

Hi guys, any opinions on Pinnacle Tower in the Marina? I'm about to sign for an apartment (tomorrow) so want to know if anyone has some horror stories..... it is a great apartment, pretty big, well furnished for 87k but does anyone have any experiences to share of Pinnacle Tower generally?


----------



## Beamrider

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi guys, any opinions on Pinnacle Tower in the Marina? I'm about to sign for an apartment (tomorrow) so want to know if anyone has some horror stories..... it is a great apartment, pretty big, well furnished for 87k but does anyone have any experiences to share of Pinnacle Tower generally?


Disclaimer: never lived nor been in Marina Pinnacle, but I _only_ hear horror stories about that building, regarding:


leaking ceilings, lousy fittings and general flat maintenance issues
uselessness of the facility maintenance team
noises from the street (construction site)
bad smells (garbage is collected and stored right at the parking entrance)

Honestly I don't know if the situation has improved over the last year, but for sure I'm steering clear of it in case I need to sift through moving options.


----------



## Dubai-meister

Beamrider said:


> Disclaimer: never lived nor been in Marina Pinnacle, but I _only_ hear horror stories about that building, regarding:
> 
> 
> leaking ceilings, lousy fittings and general flat maintenance issues
> uselessness of the facility maintenance team
> noises from the street (construction site)
> bad smells (garbage is collected and stored right at the parking entrance)
> 
> Honestly I don't know if the situation has improved over the last year, but for sure I'm steering clear of it in case I need to sift through moving options.


Thanks - I came to pretty much the same conclusion when doing my research, so have pulled out at the last minute. I didn't pay anything up front so all good - although I kinda feel sorry for the estate agent..... but hey ho, some you win, some you lose.


----------



## Asdfgh

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi guys, any opinions on Pinnacle Tower in the Marina? I'm about to sign for an apartment (tomorrow) so want to know if anyone has some horror stories..... it is a great apartment, pretty big, well furnished for 87k but does anyone have any experiences to share of Pinnacle Tower generally?


Have heard bad reviews of the place as the management (tiger) is apparently not as good as the other buildings in marina.

Place is not clean
Some floors have a really bad stink (I went there to see an apartment last week)
The guards / reception not too helpful
Have heard of seepage as well . Not sure how bad though


----------



## JonGard

Can anyone tell me about Skycourt at all? Moving to my company apartment there next week.

I'm currently in Al Khail Gate, in my current company accomodation, which has been 'ok', but the lack of pool is a bit frustrating, after 18 months I'm paler than when I arrived!


----------



## looper

First lesson on the apartment hunt: do not call agents around 9:30...they all seem to be still sleeping! Damn you ladies night lol...


----------



## Aplerix

Hello ! 

I have a job offer from an international company which has an office in Dubai. Dubai will be my base and i will be travelling every week to several Middle East countries and maybe North and central Africa. That means actually i need a house with easy access to the international airport but no need to be arround the center of Dubai . 

Due to the fact that i wont be spending much time there , maybe 2-3 weekends per month , i would like a quiet and safe place , which will be cheap in order to save as much money as i can from my salary . Of course there should be something to do when i am there and it shouldnt be in the middle of nowhere. 

Are there any suggestions on that ?


----------



## looper

Aplerix said:


> Hello !
> 
> I have a job offer from an international company which has an office in Dubai. Dubai will be my base and i will be travelling every week to several Middle East countries and maybe North and central Africa. That means actually i need a house with easy access to the international airport but no need to be arround the center of Dubai .
> 
> Due to the fact that i wont be spending much time there , maybe 2-3 weekends per month , i would like a quiet and safe place , which will be cheap in order to save as much money as i can from my salary . Of course there should be something to do when i am there and it shouldnt be in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Are there any suggestions on that ?


whats cheap for you? any familiy? access to the airport is easy from all almost all locations...


----------



## Aplerix

Well cheap i would say is less than 40K for a completely furnished 1- bedroom with all inclusive . 

I have a family but they are staying back untill i settle down and see how things are with the new job. 

In any case i dont see any meaning from them to move there ( or here... ) soon , with me travelling from Monday to Friday every week.


----------



## Felixtoo2

International City lol!


----------



## ACertainRomance

right... am finally starting to figure out how this all works and need a bit of extra advice...

have found an apartment i like, agreed fees (and 4 cheques) with agency..... Agency guy is asking me to pay first month as well as fees in cash, is this normal and aside from a reciept what else do i need to ask him for??

He's asked me to email him a copy of my passport/visa page - again, normal i assume?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ritchieis

Where did you end up going for? I am in similar situation.

Cheers.


----------



## chestnut

Are your figures in US Dollars? Or are you using the $ sign to denote currency?

D.


----------



## abbzia786

All
I am have been advised to take an assessment trip to Dubai with my family (my wife, 5 year old son and 3 year old daughter) before I accept a job offer. 

I was hoping to visit some villas that I could possibly be renting in 6 - 9 months from now. I wanted to visit 5 - 6 places in expat compound communities with preferably new houses. I was hoping to look at villas with 3 bedrooms in the range of 150,000 AED. Even if it is slightly more and you recommend something, please let me know (definitely no more than 180,000 AED). Can you also recommend some apartments in this range as well that would be worth considering instead of a villa...that would amaze my wife..maybe ocean view or something on the modern side?

Your suggestions will be very much appreciated. I will be in Dubai from 22nd Sep through 26 September (only a few days away)
thank you very much.


----------



## zatapa

Abbzia,
Have a look at dubizzle.com for villas. There are some available for AED 180K in the Lakes with three bedrooms, some even slightly below that. My colleague just bargained 15% off the asking price by offering a check for the full year's rent. For that price you'd be looking at approx 2200 sqft.


----------



## felicetta76

*Hi!!i'm new, only 5 post  ...erhm i'm trying to improve my poor English...
I'm going to stay in Dubai for I don't know how many time. 
My husband is going to work at the international airport so i'd like to know how long does it take to get from there to downtown or other near Neighborhoods?
we have an housing allowance max 150k dhs /yr but we dont need a big apartment or villa cuz we don't have babies!!an apartment with 1 bedroom is enough for us!

thank u !!​*


----------



## zatapa

Hi Felicetta, first of all: your english looks pretty good to me! Last month i stayed at the mall of emirates and it took about 30-40 minutes to get to the airport by taxi. During daytime traffic may be a bit worse though. 
Your housing budget is more than sufficient for a 2-bedroom apartment in a nice area, so go for it, at least you'll be able to have some guests over!


----------



## felicetta76

Thank u so much for your advice and for my English!!Currently we are a bit lost but i hope we'll find something nice!yes! a 1bedroom apartmet is good but one with two bedrooms is better... so friends and parent won't be so far for too much time!!


----------



## zatapa

In Jumeira Lake Towers (JLT) you'll easily find beautiful two bedroom apartments well within your budget, usually including electricity and water. Enjoy it all, moving to Dubai is worth enjoying!


----------



## New Here

*Suggestions Required*

Hi All

My *Office is in Business Bay Area*.

I am looking to get a *Studio or 1Bhk* apartment (Preferably Furnished)

near Business Bay Area. 
or
I am also open to *good apartment/societies* which fall *within 10 min walking distance from the metro line* connecting Business Bay Metro Station. i.e. preferably *In Between Jumeirah Lake Town Metro Station to Al Karama Metro Station*.

(Requirement: I am not planning to purchase car at least for now. Considering 10 min walk from Apartment to nearest Metro Station say 'M'. Max 10 to 15 min Journey from 'M' to 'Business Bay Metro Station' and another 10 min to reach office from Business Bay Metro Station. Total Journey to and fro from Office to my apartment should not exceed 35 to 40 min)

I am looking for basic facilities such as Gym, Descent Locality, Eateries around the society at walking distance

My Budget is in between AED 40,000 per year to AED 50,000 per year (All Inclusive except brokers fee).

Please give me exhaustive list of Buildings which can satisfy my criteria.


----------



## dizzyizzy

New Here said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please give me exhaustive list of Buildings which can satisfy my criteria.


JLT to Karama is a VERY long stretch.

Have you tried doing a search on the forum? I guess not because otherwise you would've found that there are numerous posts about what buildings are near to metro stations.


----------



## pamela0810

New Here said:


> Hi All
> 
> My *Office is in Business Bay Area*.
> 
> I am looking to get a *Studio or 1Bhk* apartment (Preferably Furnished)
> 
> near Business Bay Area.
> or
> I am also open to *good apartment/societies* which fall *within 10 min walking distance from the metro line* connecting Business Bay Metro Station. i.e. preferably *In Between Jumeirah Lake Town Metro Station to Al Karama Metro Station*.
> 
> (Requirement: I am not planning to purchase car at least for now. Considering 10 min walk from Apartment to nearest Metro Station say 'M'. Max 10 to 15 min Journey from 'M' to 'Business Bay Metro Station' and another 10 min to reach office from Business Bay Metro Station. Total Journey to and fro from Office to my apartment should not exceed 35 to 40 min)
> 
> I am looking for basic facilities such as Gym, Descent Locality, Eateries around the society at walking distance
> 
> My Budget is in between AED 40,000 per year to AED 50,000 per year (All Inclusive except brokers fee).
> 
> Please give me exhaustive list of Buildings which can satisfy my criteria.



1. There are no societies in Dubai. You can find apartment buildings but they do not belong to any housing societs, like you would find in India.

2. Check propertyfinder.ae or dubizzle.com and you will get a better idea of what is available. Your budget is too low for a fully furnished 1 bedroom apartment.

3. If you do not want to live very far from the metro, then look at Karama, Tecom or JLT. There are apartment buildings around these metro stations.

4. The people on this forum dedicate their time, for free to help expats that have made at least some sort of an effort on their part in searching for answers. It seems that you have just listed down your questions and are DEMANDING an exhaustive list which will satisfy your criteria. That ain't going to happen here.


----------



## dizzyizzy

pamela0810 said:


> 4. The people on this forum dedicate their time, for free to help expats that have made at least some sort of an effort on their part in searching for answers. It seems that you have just listed down your questions and are DEMANDING an exhaustive list which will satisfy your criteria. That ain't going to happen here.


Exactly. Not even agents (who actually get paid for this) will give you this kind of information. You need to do your own research. And asking for people to write an exhaustive list for you is NOT the same as doing research.


----------



## looper

dizzyizzy said:


> Exactly. Not even agents (who actually get paid for this) will give you this kind of information. You need to do your own research. And asking for people to write an exhaustive list for you is NOT the same as doing research.


Still it is kinda entertaining that he/she asks for it....arty:


----------



## TallyHo

The Greens (near Marina) to DAFZA (office complex on the other side of the airport) is 25-30 minutes during rush hour.

Downtown to airport itself is probably 15 minutes even during rush hour, as you're going against the traffic. If you need to wait for taxis that adds to the total journey time.

150K should get you a comfortable 2-bedroom apartment in Downtown or Business Bay.



felicetta76 said:


> *Hi!!i'm new, only 5 post  ...erhm i'm trying to improve my poor English...
> I'm going to stay in Dubai for I don't know how many time.
> My husband is going to work at the international airport so i'd like to know how long does it take to get from there to downtown or other near Neighborhoods?
> we have an housing allowance max 150k dhs /yr but we dont need a big apartment or villa cuz we don't have babies!!an apartment with 1 bedroom is enough for us!
> 
> thank u !!​*


----------



## TallyHo

Pamela = the forum matron. Keeps us all in shape. 

Don't forget to say 'yes ma'am' and bow in apologies. 



pamela0810 said:


> 1.
> 
> 4. The people on this forum dedicate their time, for free to help expats that have made at least some sort of an effort on their part in searching for answers. It seems that you have just listed down your questions and are DEMANDING an exhaustive list which will satisfy your criteria. That ain't going to happen here.


----------



## New Here

*Suggestion Needed*



pamela0810 said:


> 1. There are no societies in Dubai. You can find apartment buildings but they do not belong to any housing societs, like you would find in India.
> 
> 2. Check propertyfinder or dubizzle and you will get a better idea of what is available. Your budget is too low for a fully furnished 1 bedroom apartment.
> 
> 3. If you do not want to live very far from the metro, then look at Karama, Tecom or JLT. There are apartment buildings around these metro stations.
> 
> 4. The people on this forum dedicate their time, for free to help expats that have made at least some sort of an effort on their part in searching for answers. It seems that you have just listed down your questions and are DEMANDING an exhaustive list which will satisfy your criteria. That ain't going to happen here.





> Originally Posted by New Here View Post
> Hi All
> 
> My Office is in Business Bay Area.
> 
> I am looking to get a Studio or 1Bhk apartment (Preferably Furnished)
> 
> near Business Bay Area.
> or
> I am also open to good apartment/societies which fall within 10 min walking distance from the metro line connecting Business Bay Metro Station. i.e. preferably In Between Jumeirah Lake Town Metro Station to Al Karama Metro Station.
> 
> (Requirement: I am not planning to purchase car at least for now. Considering 10 min walk from Apartment to nearest Metro Station say 'M'. Max 10 to 15 min Journey from 'M' to 'Business Bay Metro Station' and another 10 min to reach office from Business Bay Metro Station. Total Journey to and fro from Office to my apartment should not exceed 35 to 40 min)
> 
> I am looking for basic facilities such as Gym, Descent Locality, Eateries around the society at walking distance
> 
> My Budget is in between AED 40,000 per year to AED 50,000 per year (All Inclusive except brokers fee).
> 
> Please give me exhaustive list of Buildings which can satisfy my criteria.



Hi

Actually I did do online search on (Dubizzle and propertyfinder) but was not getting any suitable results which suit my budget.

Your comments have been helpful in figuring out that I had put my question wrongly

Now since you mentioned that I may not get a 1Bhk place in that budget. So let me put my question this way.

*I want to get a STUDIO apartment within 10 min walking distance from the metro line connecting Business Bay Metro Station. i.e. preferably In Between Jumeirah Lake Town Metro Station to Al Karama Metro Station

What Kind of Budget should I have for 
(i) Furnished Studio Apartment
(ii) Unfurnished Studio Apartment*

When I did my Research on dubizzle I found that some studio apartments are available but are going somewhere in the range of AED 65000 to AED 70000. Apparently bargains are possible, But to bargain, I need to know what is the reasonable price for a furnished and unfurnished Studio apartment in Buildings which are within 10 min walking distance from the metro line connecting Business Bay Metro Station. i.e. preferably In Between Jumeirah Lake Town Metro Station to Al Karama Metro Station?

I hope this question is ok  eace:


----------



## dizzyizzy

As I said before, the area between JLT and Karama is way too long. We are talking about at least 20 metro stations if not more, so that means 20 different areas/neighborhoods at least! 

My suggestion would be to have a look at Dubizzle and Property Finder again and identify the areas that have flats within your budget. Once you know this you can narrow your search to those specific areas. Some of the ads will actually mention when the flat is located nearby a metro station, but not always because many agents are useless at providing accurate property ads (or anything else for that matter). Anyway, once you find a flat that looks good on paper/within your budget, you can call the agent and ask them what is the distance to the metro station, correct?

What budget you need? well it all depends on the area, again, is impossible to give you an accurate answer because the area you are inquiring about is just WAY TOO LARGE, basically is the whole of SZR!. You may need 50 or 60K for JLT, but less than that for Karama which is cheaper.

For a 40K budget I'd focus in Karama first, and maybe Barsha/Tecom/JLT


----------



## New Here

dizzyizzy said:


> As I said before, the area between JLT and Karama is way too long. We are talking about at least 20 metro stations if not more, so that means 20 different areas/neighborhoods at least!
> 
> My suggestion would be to have a look at Dubizzle and Property Finder again and identify the areas that have flats within your budget. Once you know this you can narrow your search to those specific areas. Some of the ads will actually mention when the flat is located nearby a metro station, but not always because many agents are useless at providing accurate property ads (or anything else for that matter). Anyway, once you find a flat that looks good on paper/within your budget, you can call the agent and ask them what is the distance to the metro station, correct?
> 
> What budget you need? well it all depends on the area, again, is impossible to give you an accurate answer because the area you are inquiring about is just WAY TOO LARGE, basically is the whole of SZR!. You may need 50 or 60K for JLT, but less than that for Karama which is cheaper.
> 
> For a 40K budget I'd focus in Karama first, and maybe Barsha/Tecom/JLT


I will look in Karama/ Barsha/ Tecom/JLT first.
Thank You for help!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Re. furnished/unfurnished, this has been discussed many times before but generally speaking the concensus has been that unless you are planning to stay short term (6 months or less) is not worth it to pay for a furnished flat, the furnishings will be absolutely hideous and not worth the extra money you'll be paying. 

Another thing is that the property ads are over inflated by greedy landlords and real estate agents who want to give the impression that the market is worth more than it really is, so keep that in mind when negotiating the rent. You can almost always get a discount especially if you pay the whole thing in one cheque.


----------



## felicetta76

TallyHo said:


> The Greens (near Marina) to DAFZA (office complex on the other side of the airport) is 25-30 minutes during rush hour.
> 
> Downtown to airport itself is probably 15 minutes even during rush hour, as you're going against the traffic. If you need to wait for taxis that adds to the total journey time.
> 
> 150K should get you a comfortable 2-bedroom apartment in Downtown or Business Bay.


*Thank u a lot for your help!! all advices welcome!!It's no easy to have a clear idea about effective distances, traffic ecc. without living there. lane:*


----------



## looper

Hey fellow expats,

I am about to rent an apartment and the landlord as well as the agent are asking for a deposit via check to block the apartment for me. Is this approach the usual way? I have seen the ownership documents and the check will be to the name of the owner but I am somehow unsure as this is my first time renting an apartment in Dubai...your support is much appreciated, altough we covered this 100 times....


----------



## haibinhle

looper said:


> Hey fellow expats,
> 
> I am about to rent an apartment and the landlord as well as the agent are asking for a deposit via check to block the apartment for me. Is this approach the usual way? I have seen the ownership documents and the check will be to the name of the owner but I am somehow unsure as this is my first time renting an apartment in Dubai...your support is much appreciated, altough we covered this 100 times....


Security deposit is a practice here for all real estate agencies. Normally, it's about 5% of your annual rent, let's say 120.000 Dhs/year, security deposit is about 6.000. In some rare cases (I had this one but I refuse), landlord would like a higher (to cover a month of rent, in this case it's around 10.000 Dhs).

You can find a sample title deed here  (I have one in this thread).

Hope that would help you. I have just experienced the same thing so I understand your worries.

Best regards,


----------



## haibinhle

Dear all,

The agent told me about Ejari contract which will be issued online at the time of entering the cheque number. So I can not have the contract before to read it first. Have you ever heard about this? What is the difference between Ejari contract and let's say 'usual contract' (he called green contract).

Thanks in advance.
Best Regards


----------



## fcjb1970

Ejari is a system for registering leases with the government. You should have a Tenancy Contract which both you and the landlord sign. Once the contract is signed, the contract is then registered with Ejari.

The normal practice is that the tenant does this, but if the landlord is doing it that is a good thing because it saves you the hassle and cost. Just make sure it is done, you can check on-line. It is in your best interest as a tenant that the lease be registered with Ejari. Do a google and it will tell you more about Ejari


----------



## rsinner

haibinhle said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The agent told me about Ejari contract which will be issued online at the time of entering the cheque number. So I can not have the contract before to read it first. Have you ever heard about this? What is the difference between Ejari contract and let's say 'usual contract' (he called green contract).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Best Regards


By the way, the EJari contract has NOTHING to do with a cheque number. Ejari doesnt care whether there was a cheque or not - they just need your (green) rental agreement to enter into the system, thats all. They will just scan the green rental agreement and put it into the system.


----------



## This Charming Manc

Hi all,

I'm new to Dubai, flew out 2 weeks ago under the premise I was going to be living at the company apartment for at least 4-6 weeks to give me time to get my visa, bank etc sorted as well as finding a place to rent.

2 weeks (to the day) after flying in, I had bank, visa etc sorted and had moved into my new property, much to my surprise!

I used Elysian and they were very helpful. For an extra AED 1,000 they also sorted out my Ejari, DEWA and Du registration etc (costly, but saved me a lot of hassle).

Given that I had set myself to expect a nightmare (admin-wise) all round, I have to admit to being very impressed by them (although I was very lucky in that my landlord was very flexible in allowing me to put deposit and first rental cheque down with the agreement I would give him the rest when my cheque book arrives).

As an FYI, I paid 10% deposit (as property is fully-furnished) and 5% agent fee. I had a signed copy of my tenancy contract before Ejari was sorted (by the agent).


----------



## haibinhle

rsinner said:


> By the way, the EJari contract has NOTHING to do with a cheque number. Ejari doesnt care whether there was a cheque or not - they just need your (green) rental agreement to enter into the system, thats all. They will just scan the green rental agreement and put it into the system.


Well, thank you for your input.

The strange thing with me here is that, the agent told me we'll have directly the 'Ejari contract' and we won't have the green contract. That's why he told me the contract will be done online (check number input, etc.) and will be issued online by Ejari. Is that normal?


----------



## rsinner

haibinhle said:


> Well, thank you for your input.
> 
> The strange thing with me here is that, the agent told me we'll have directly the 'Ejari contract' and we won't have the green contract. That's why he told me the contract will be done online (check number input, etc.) and will be issued online by Ejari. Is that normal?


Nope. Not normal.
You need the green contract even for Ejari. Like I said, they scan and upload the green contract against the property being rented out.


----------



## haibinhle

another question that I need your help. Can I use Purchase Agreement to register with Ejari? The agent told me it's the same as Title deed and I can use it with passport copy of the owner.

Thank you for your help in advance


----------



## hamdicarlo

haibinhle said:


> another question that I need your help. Can I use Purchase Agreement to register with Ejari? The agent told me it's the same as Title deed and I can use it with passport copy of the owner.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance


You need copies of the first 2 pages of the SPA (Sales and Purchase Agreement) and a title deed copy if available, if title deed is not available, them make certain to request a copy of the affliction plan (location map of the building plot) alongside passport copy of the owner/s and your tenancy agreement (green) and passport copy of yours.

P.S. a recent DEWA bill (not more than 45 days old) or a DEWA security deposit slip (not more than 45 days old)


----------



## lordaragon

*Discovery Gardens*

I know the mere mention of the community has attracted criticism on more than one instance (almost on par with International City). I am looking to rent a 1 BHK apartment in Discovery Gardens - it would just be my wife and myself. 

While I personally visited International City myself, and will CERTAINLY not live in the community, I could not find such serious flaws with Discovery Gardens. Can someone who has lived there help me understand the serious problems with the community (if any) that I am missing? I am not too sure how long I want to live in DXB, and as such do not want to spend over 50 - 60 K on housing, at least until my first year. I work in JLT and find DG an easy commute (well easier than other affordable areas). 

Any comments (particularly serious criticism) is welcome.... 

Cheers


----------



## QOFE

lordaragon said:


> I know the mere mention of the community has attracted criticism on more than one instance (almost on par with International City). I am looking to rent a 1 BHK apartment in Discovery Gardens - it would just be my wife and myself.
> 
> While I personally visited International City myself, and will CERTAINLY not live in the community, I could not find such serious flaws with Discovery Gardens. Can someone who has lived there help me understand the serious problems with the community (if any) that I am missing? I am not too sure how long I want to live in DXB, and as such do not want to spend over 50 - 60 K on housing, at least until my first year. I work in JLT and find DG an easy commute (well easier than other affordable areas).
> 
> Any comments (particularly serious criticism) is welcome....
> 
> Cheers


Perhaps you want to read these. It's always worth googling things.

Floods hit Gardens, Discovery Gardens in Dubai | GulfNews.com

Yahoo! News


----------



## shashwat

Hi Guys, 

This is my first post on the forum. Many thanks for all the members for their insightful postings. It helps a lot!

My wife has landed a job in Dubai and will be moving there in the next month or so. The company has offered accommodation for the first 15 days. 

I was looking at apartments posted in Dubizzle and the only area that I found affordable was international city. However going through the reviews about the area I am pretty sure now that it would not be a suitable place for a single lady. 

Her office is in Jebel Ali, the budget that we have for a studio (yes, a studio will do for the first year at least, or till such time I can find a job and move to Dubai) is around 25 - 35 K AED pa.

It will be a great help if any of you can suggest areas that we should be looking at, specially considering the budget and the fact that we are looking for accommodation for a single lady. 

How about Sports City? International city seems to be an absolute no! Any other views would help a lot.


----------



## fcjb1970

lordaragon said:


> I know the mere mention of the community has attracted criticism on more than one instance (almost on par with International City). I am looking to rent a 1 BHK apartment in Discovery Gardens - it would just be my wife and myself.
> 
> While I personally visited International City myself, and will CERTAINLY not live in the community, I could not find such serious flaws with Discovery Gardens. Can someone who has lived there help me understand the serious problems with the community (if any) that I am missing? I am not too sure how long I want to live in DXB, and as such do not want to spend over 50 - 60 K on housing, at least until my first year. I work in JLT and find DG an easy commute (well easier than other affordable areas).
> 
> Any comments (particularly serious criticism) is welcome....
> 
> Cheers


Getting into and out of DG during peak times is a disaster. And even though JLT is really close I don't think there is a way to get between the two without having to first make your way to SZR


----------



## kcgirl

Hello! My husband, myself and our 21 month old are moving in Nov. We want to be in Dubai Marina. I have been searching the forum trying to figure out which buildings are good but am needing some direction - we want a pool, gym, NO chiller fee (is that how I phrase it? Or NO district cooling?). Thanks!


----------



## looper

kcgirl said:


> Hello! My husband, myself and our 21 month old are moving in Nov. We want to be in Dubai Marina. I have been searching the forum trying to figure out which buildings are good but am needing some direction - we want a pool, gym, NO chiller fee (is that how I phrase it? Or NO district cooling?). Thanks!


there are enough threads already for that....I was in the same situation a week ago and found precise information!


----------



## kcgirl

Thanks! I just found a bunch of threads talking about Dubai Marina...sorry for the previous question.

But I am having trouble figuring out about the chiller fees. Does this statement mean we would owe the ridiculously large chiller fees or that it is included? ONLY 100K & ONLY 

1 CHEQUE + INCLUDED CHILLER ( NON NEGOTIABLE ) 

Thanks!


----------



## looper

as far as I got the matter there is a base fee (paid by the landlord) and the actual consumption that you pay through you DEWA bill. Consumption meaning electricity


----------



## shashwat

Any views on this please, anyone?



shashwat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum. Many thanks for all the members for their insightful postings. It helps a lot!
> 
> My wife has landed a job in Dubai and will be moving there in the next month or so. The company has offered accommodation for the first 15 days.
> 
> I was looking at apartments posted in Dubizzle and the only area that I found affordable was international city. However going through the reviews about the area I am pretty sure now that it would not be a suitable place for a single lady.
> 
> Her office is in Jebel Ali, the budget that we have for a studio (yes, a studio will do for the first year at least, or till such time I can find a job and move to Dubai) is around 25 - 35 K AED pa.
> 
> It will be a great help if any of you can suggest areas that we should be looking at, specially considering the budget and the fact that we are looking for accommodation for a single lady.
> 
> How about Sports City? International city seems to be an absolute no! Any other views would help a lot.


----------



## MichaelMM

I'm in a similar situation, looking for studio or 1-bedroom flat because my wife will stay in our house in Europe for the time being. Working also at Jebel Ali, and when checking potential areas for living online I underestimated the distances. And also the heavy traffic during rush hours. International City is one of the cheapest areas, but very far away from Jebel Ali. But the more South you go the higher the rents will be. I believe you have to increase your budget, or live with the negative aspects.


----------



## looper

Michael-M said:


> I'm in a similar situation, looking for studio or 1-bedroom flat because my wife will stay in our house in Europe for the time being. Working also at Jebel Ali, and when checking potential areas for living online I underestimated the distances. And also the heavy traffic during rush hours. International City is one of the cheapest areas, but very far away from Jebel Ali. But the more South you go the higher the rents will be. I believe you have to increase your budget, or live with the negative aspects.


Hi Michael and welcome to Dubai! Have you tried Jumeirah Village Triangle or Jumeirah Village Circle? Its a bit closer to Jebel Ali and prices are quite low....what was your budget again?


----------



## Progressive

Hi,

I've scanned through the posts and tried to find a similar circumstance to avoid asking again, but decided to just ask.

I'll be relocating to Dubai in the next few weeks and will be working at the Airport. I'm a single 29 year old and would like to be in a fairly nice area which isn't too far from work (20/25 mins) but also, not too far from Dubai Mall (If possible) or any vibrant bar area.

My budget is between 65,000 - 90,000 for a 1 or 2 bed apartment.

I'll continue to look myself, but any help would really be appreciated


----------



## zed_kid

Progressive said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've scanned through the posts and tried to find a similar circumstance to avoid asking again, but decided to just ask.
> 
> I'll be relocating to Dubai in the next few weeks and will be working at the Airport. I'm a single 29 year old and would like to be in a fairly nice area which isn't too far from work (20/25 mins) but also, not too far from Dubai Mall (If possible) or any vibrant bar area.
> 
> My budget is between 65,000 - 90,000 for a 1 or 2 bed apartment.
> 
> I'll continue to look myself, but any help would really be appreciated


90k will get you a 1 bedder in Downtown Dubai, also Business Bay and DIFC will be slightly cheaper, like 10k off probably


----------



## Progressive

Thanks you Zed_Kid. 

Really appreciate it. I'm leaning towards downtown Dubai in all honesty.


----------



## zed_kid

Progressive said:


> Thanks you Zed_Kid.
> 
> Really appreciate it. I'm leaning towards downtown Dubai in all honesty.


I live there and its a great place. some cons though. construction has picked up again, I got 2 new towers going up outside my bedroom window, this is going to be a nightmare going forward. getting home after work on Thursday is hectic, everything is gridlocked.


----------



## Progressive

zed_kid said:


> I live there and its a great place. some cons though. construction has picked up again, I got 2 new towers going up outside my bedroom window, this is going to be a nightmare going forward. getting home after work on Thursday is hectic, everything is gridlocked.


Ah, I can imagine. I'm thinking, how possible is it to get the metro into the airport from downtown? That could be a better option for me maybe?

I don't mind the headache of getting home after work (as such) but i'd like to be able to be somewhere where getting 'to' work isn't too much hassle.

I was offered somewhere in Al-Quoz, and it looks pretty bad :-(


----------



## zed_kid

Progressive said:


> Ah, I can imagine. I'm thinking, how possible is it to get the metro into the airport from downtown? That could be a better option for me maybe?
> 
> I don't mind the headache of getting home after work (as such) but i'd like to be able to be somewhere where getting 'to' work isn't too much hassle.
> 
> I was offered somewhere in Al-Quoz, and it looks pretty bad :-(


Getting out is fine, getting in is rubbish and only on Thursday as every man and his dog are lining up to get into downtown, coz it’s the freakin weekend yo

I don’t know about metro but I think it’s far, there’s a walk bridge now from Dubai mall to the station in emaar square but I don’t know how long it’ll take to walk to it


----------



## Progressive

Ok, I understand.

Well I do receive a travel allowance so ill also be looking into either the staff transport or any other transportation options also.


----------



## Newby1

We r in the process of moving to Dubai - hope to be in a position to move into something early Dec -when should we be looking at signing a lease agreement? Is now too early? Seems like what we could afford at beginning of this month may well be out of our price range by Dec?! Help


----------



## looper

Newby1 said:


> We r in the process of moving to Dubai - hope to be in a position to move into something early Dec -when should we be looking at signing a lease agreement? Is now too early? Seems like what we could afford at beginning of this month may well be out of our price range by Dec?! Help


signing a lease without residency will be not easy. It is common here that people stay at a hotel apartment for about a month to get the paperwork done and sign a lease. I needed about two weeks to get all the documents and then could tackle the apartment issue seriously.


----------



## Newby1

Thanks for this - husband has residency in place already just want to know when is too soon to sign, if we sign now for move in Dec will the LL expect us to take lease from say Oct or hold out for someone who is ready to move in a couple of weeks - tks


----------



## looper

Newby1 said:


> Thanks for this - husband has residency in place already just want to know when is too soon to sign, if we sign now for move in Dec will the LL expect us to take lease from say Oct or hold out for someone who is ready to move in a couple of weeks - tks


I would say it is too early but talk to your landlord, maybe he agrees?


----------



## Smythy82

I`am in Dubai and considering moving into a 2 bedroom appartment in the green community. It is the same price as a 2 bed villa in arabian ranches! I know its a nice area but is it really worth it?

I want a family community but I work in the airport so I don`t want to be traveling hours to work. I`m Irish and would like the family to be in a "Irish/British/European (maybe the odd austrailian) community"!!!

120000 is the very to of our budget, less is better!

Thanks for your help


----------



## Smythy82

PrincessMabi said:


> Have you tried Springs?


Yea but the add on bills of a villa are pushing my budget over its limit.


----------



## 2006.vikram

HI All,

Some fantastic posts on this thread here. I am moving to Dubai in a couple of weeks. The company has offered me approx AED 21000 per month.

I intend to spend not more than AED 6000 to 7000 on monthly rent.

We are just 2(me and wife) in the family who will move to Dubai, can anyone suggest a nice place for 2bhk apartment please ?

My office will be in Internet City, and I plan to buy a car. So travelling 20 or 25 km is not a problem. 

My only preference is, that it should be clean and green (yes i know Dubai is a desert area ), and relatively close to Market where wife can go on her own.


Thanks in advance...


----------



## shashwat

shashwat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum. Many thanks for all the members for their insightful postings. It helps a lot!
> 
> My wife has landed a job in Dubai and will be moving there in the next month or so. The company has offered accommodation for the first 15 days.
> 
> I was looking at apartments posted in Dubizzle and the only area that I found affordable was international city. However going through the reviews about the area I am pretty sure now that it would not be a suitable place for a single lady.
> 
> Her office is in Jebel Ali, the budget that we have for a studio (yes, a studio will do for the first year at least, or till such time I can find a job and move to Dubai) is around 25 - 35 K AED pa.
> 
> It will be a great help if any of you can suggest areas that we should be looking at, specially considering the budget and the fact that we are looking for accommodation for a single lady.
> 
> How about Sports City? International city seems to be an absolute no! Any other views would help a lot.


Anyone?


----------



## NjxNA

shashwat said:


> Anyone?


You can start from this search

Good luck


----------



## NjxNA

2006.vikram said:


> HI All,
> 
> Thanks in advance...


With this market and with a budget of around 90k for a 2beds you should look into Springs or Motorcity area for a green and family oriented neighborhood.

Note that price is given by the fact that these 2 are "completed" communities.

For a slightly lower price and if you don't mind sand you can look into Jumeira Village


----------



## shashwat

NjxNA said:


> You can start from this search
> 
> Good luck


Hey thanks a ton for the reply.


----------



## 2006.vikram

Thank you for the response.

Is 90K for a furnished apartment ??

I guess if not then I might have to inflate my budget slightly ..


----------



## NjxNA

2006.vikram said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> Is 90K for a furnished apartment ??
> 
> I guess if not then I might have to inflate my budget slightly ..


True, sorry...
It's normally totally unfurnished with only stove, fridge and washing machine provided. Sometimes also the above is missing.


----------



## Smythy82

*Ritaj and Layan*

Does anyone have any information on Ritaj and Layan?

We are looking at 2 bd appartments in Ritaj or a 2 bd villa in Layan.


----------



## mac86

Smythy82 said:


> I`am in Dubai and considering moving into a 2 bedroom appartment in the green community. It is the same price as a 2 bed villa in arabian ranches! I know its a nice area but is it really worth it?
> 
> I want a family community but I work in the airport so I don`t want to be traveling hours to work. I`m Irish and would like the family to be in a "Irish/British/European (maybe the odd austrailian) community"!!!
> 
> 120000 is the very to of our budget, less is better!
> 
> Thanks for your help


Only thing I have heard about the Green Community is the traffic is atrocious at rush hour, the radio often reporting its at a standstill etc.

I don't personally live there, and haven't actually been there myself, but just something to bear in mind, hopefully someone who lives there can add something.


----------



## garywowen

*Dubai Apartment / Villa*

Hi,

I will be beginning a 6 - 9 month contract soon in Dubai - unsure what area yet but as I will be bringing my girlfriend over with me at a later date I will be looking at renting somewhere. I've been to Dubai several times during my time in the Navy but unfortunately during the term of this contract I will have to stay sober

Ideally there would be access to a pool of some sort - my girlfriend works from home as a writer.

Budget is about 30k AED a month - I'm willing to pay to make the stay a good one for her (she has M.E.).

Thanks


----------



## sammylou

garywowen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be beginning a 6 - 9 month contract soon in Dubai - unsure what area yet but as I will be bringing my girlfriend over with me at a later date I will be looking at renting somewhere. I've been to Dubai several times during my time in the Navy but unfortunately during the term of this contract I will have to stay sober
> 
> Ideally there would be access to a pool of some sort - my girlfriend works from home as a writer.
> 
> Budget is about 30k AED a month - I'm willing to pay to make the stay a good one for her (she has M.E.).
> 
> Thanks


that's a very healthy budget! if your contract is only 6-9 months you may have more difficulty finding rentals for less than 1 year. they do exist, just not as common i think. 

with your budget you could stay in a nice serviced apartment. you'd have it fully furnished, most have access to a pool, maid service, etc. do a search here on the forum as there are lots of threads discussing different places. my personal recommendation would be the Nuran or The Address Dubai Marina. both have pools, great locations, short walk to the beach, marina mall nearby, etc. Nuran only has a small restaurant for breakfast though. the Address would be better for food as they have several restaurants.


----------



## Tropicana

Soem good advice in here; the last bit is very true, some agents claim it is not ok to involve the landlord, but never fall for that

Yahoo! News

After the rental scams last year, I have become somewhat skeptical on rental agreements. My recent experience in trying to rent an apartment in JBR has brought me to realize the number of checks I needed to do to ensure that the agreement is actually a genuine one. I turned down the apartment at the end as some of the checks did not play out.

The 1 or 2 cheques phenomena in the UAE does not help the cause. After all, I am giving someone a year of rent and I need to make sure that this money is going into the intended hands. One big lesson: Do not feel you cannot ask for proofs and legal documentation.

Here are some of the checks that I did that I found really useful:

1. The title deed

I asked for the title deed and made a trip to the land department to check whether the owner on the title deed is registered at the Land Department. That would prove to me that the Title Deed is genuine. It takes 5 minutes and trip to Deira but it is worth.

2. The developer

You would very often see at the entrance of communities apartments whose service fees are still due. I made a phone call to the developer to make sure that the services charges on the apartment – this check is to both verify any changes (like a sale) that may have happened but not yet registered and whether the community charges are cleared. Not paying your community fees would generally prevent the access to the facilities of the building or community.

3. RERA Broker Agent

It is important to make sure that the agent is legitimate. You can find the list of the approved brokers on the RERA website. If the broker was not on there – I would ask them why.

4. Rent, charges and fees

So this was the interesting part. I just assumed that the commission would be 5% but was shocked when he asked 7% ! Already, my faith and trust in the agent was not doing well. The deposit was also more than 5% which again was against the norm.

5. Contract

Before even thinking of a deposit, I asked to see the contract and to my surprise, the contract had clauses I had not seen before like penalty fees of AED 1,000 if ever the cheque was returned for any reason at all. I often get my bank calling me to say the signature is mismatched and if I can re issue another one or whether I would like to have it cleared. I was also asked to give 60 days notice if I did not want to renew when the norm is generally 30 days.

6. Your landlord

This was probably the one check that made me give up on the apartment. The landlord lives in the UK and gave a Power of Attorney to the owner of the real estate agent I was dealing with. The agent asked me to issue the rental cheques to the real estate broker’s name which I was not comfortable with that but got around it once I saw the POA. Just to be safe, I asked for the landlord to send me an email confirming that the cheques should be made out to the agent. To my surprise, my agent told me that it company policy that no tenant was put in touch with their landlord and that everything will go through them.

I may be a bit more sceptical than most people but not allowing me to talk to my landlord is really not what I call transparency !

Don’t be afraid to be the “painful customer” who asks too many questions – better know all the facts, do your homework and not regret giving away 1 year of rent to the wrong person.


----------



## fcjb1970

garywowen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be beginning a 6 - 9 month contract soon in Dubai - unsure what area yet but as I will be bringing my girlfriend over with me at a later date I will be looking at renting somewhere. I've been to Dubai several times during my time in the Navy but unfortunately during the term of this contract I will have to stay sober
> 
> Ideally there would be access to a pool of some sort - my girlfriend works from home as a writer.
> 
> Budget is about 30k AED a month - I'm willing to pay to make the stay a good one for her (she has M.E.).
> 
> Thanks


For that budget I would definitely be looking at the Address. Choice of two Downtown or Marina. I stayed at Nuran when I first moved here, it is nice and all, but the Address is definitely higher end and I would think for 6 months plus you can get a 2 bed at that budget.


----------



## Dazza79

*Property rent*

What could I get for 12000aed a month villa 2 bed all inc and furnished 1yr minimum


----------



## vantage

Dazza79 said:


> What could I get for 12000aed a month villa 2 bed all inc and furnished 1yr minimum


you stated elsewhere that 12,000 / month was your basic salary, not your housing budget.

Is this correct?


----------



## Dazza79

vantage said:


> you stated elsewhere that 12,000 / month was your basic salary, not your housing budget.
> 
> Is this correct?


That's right I have 12000 salary per month which includes everything apart from my commission 

And a 14750 start up package to get me going


----------



## sammylou

Dazza79 said:


> That's right I have 12000 salary per month which includes everything apart from my commission
> 
> And a 14750 start up package to get me going


if you assume 30% of that for rent then your budget would look like 43,200 aed per annum [for rent only] which is likely only going to get you a studio or 1 bed let alone a 2 bed villa furnished with everything included. and that budget will most certainly preclude you from being able to rent in certain areas like marina, jlt, downtown, etc.

from what i see, you will either have to share, lower your expectations or spend more than you should on rent. or is your commission sizeable and likely to come in every month?

also, do not forget about DEWA, tv/internet, and possibly chiller fees.

do you have an idea of where you want to live yet?


----------



## Dazza79

sammylou said:


> if you assume 30% of that for rent then your budget would look like 43,200 aed per annum [for rent only] which is likely only going to get you a studio or 1 bed let alone a 2 bed villa furnished with everything included. and that budget will most certainly preclude you from being able to rent in certain areas like marina, jlt, downtown, etc.
> 
> from what i see, you will either have to share, lower your expectations or spend more than you should on rent. or is your commission sizeable and likely to come in every month?
> 
> also, do not forget about DEWA, tv/internet, and possibly chiller fees.
> 
> do you have an idea of where you want to live yet?


My commission normally will be 2 x my salary my wife will be searching for work when she arrives she is in accounts and our son is only 1 yrs so a nanny will be needed once she starts work 

Reality is that we would like the ranches but I'm thinking in the first initial stages at the moment as my wife is not currently working, once we are both settled I believe both combined wages will be sufficient, it's just this settling in period that worries me


----------



## sammylou

i do not think the ranches is realistic. in fact i do not believe you can afford a villa. i still stand by not spending more than 30% of your income on rent so even if you do make 24k per month you should still be looking at an annual rent of 80-90k.

and commission is based on sales and not guaranteed. what happens if you have a couple of months where your commission is small? how will you cope? if your wife is yet to find a job, she may have difficulties. many people here have reported job searches that take several months, sometimes even six!

i strongly advise you to be more realistic in regards to your first year here. listen to the advice that vantage has given you on the other thread. rent cheap and see what happens the first year with commissions, and your wife's job search.


----------



## Dazza79

sammylou said:


> i do not think the ranches is realistic. in fact i do not believe you can afford a villa. i still stand by not spending more than 30% of your income on rent so even if you do make 24k per month you should still be looking at an annual rent of 80-90k.
> 
> and commission is based on sales and not guaranteed. what happens if you have a couple of months where your commission is small? how will you cope? if your wife is yet to find a job, she may have difficulties. many people here have reported job searches that take several months, sometimes even six!
> 
> i strongly advise you to be more realistic in regards to your first year here. listen to the advice that vantage has given you on the other thread. rent cheap and see what happens the first year with commissions, and your wife's job search.


Thanks I just don't know the unknown and although the dream is there reality is key 

Appreciate both your advices 

From a 2 bed apartment point of view is that realistic


----------



## vantage

Dazza79 said:


> Thanks I just don't know the unknown and although the dream is there reality is key
> 
> Appreciate both your advices
> 
> From a 2 bed apartment point of view is that realistic


with a one year old, i'd suggest a 1 bed 'for starters'

really.

the up front costs are eye watering, and until you get a feel for the REAL commission levels, play it with some serious caution.

Once you sign a rental, you're stuck for the year. the bigger the apartment, the further away from anywhere you'll be for the same money. (and so your transport costs increase etc)

Commission based employees tend to be the biggest losers when things go pair-shaped. And that can happen overnight here. (things were rosy last time too, by all accounts!)

In the UK, you just go bankrupt and get evicted. Here, you might end up spending time with Bubba.


----------



## jmills88

Hi

I have recently been offered a job in Downtown Dubai and just want to know the best areas for renting as I have had a look at dubizzle and can see that Downtown is pretty expensive.

I have been offered 180,000 AED per year. Ideally I wouldn't like to spend more than 60,000AED per year. I am hoping not to have a car as this can also get quite expensive and dont not mind a long commute if public transport can get me to work. (office is right next to Financial Centre 2 Metro Station)

Would really appreciate some help as to whether this is a good offer or not and what the norm rent price is for studio/1 bed in Downtown Dubai

Thanks


----------



## haibinhle

jmills88 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently been offered a job in Downtown Dubai and just want to know the best areas for renting as I have had a look at dubizzle and can see that Downtown is pretty expensive.
> 
> I have been offered 180,000 AED per year. Ideally I wouldn't like to spend more than 60,000AED per year. I am hoping not to have a car as this can also get quite expensive and dont not mind a long commute if public transport can get me to work. (office is right next to Financial Centre 2 Metro Station)
> 
> Would really appreciate some help as to whether this is a good offer or not and what the norm rent price is for studio/1 bed in Downtown Dubai
> 
> Thanks


If you do not provide more details about your position, and industrial sector, I think no one can give you any remark about your package.

60000 AED per year for rent is not much as I observe a rise in rent recently. I live in Silicon Oasis because I'm working in this area. 60k you can have a very confortable 1BR appartment (near bus station, in this area, there're only 2 lines 365 and 366 to get to International City and Rashidiya MS). It's a developing area so, it's not very attractive but of course less scams than other over populated area.

Good luck to you


----------



## Dazza79

vantage said:


> with a one year old, i'd suggest a 1 bed 'for starters'
> 
> really.
> 
> the up front costs are eye watering, and until you get a feel for the REAL commission levels, play it with some serious caution.
> 
> Once you sign a rental, you're stuck for the year. the bigger the apartment, the further away from anywhere you'll be for the same money. (and so your transport costs increase etc)
> 
> Commission based employees tend to be the biggest losers when things go pair-shaped. And that can happen overnight here. (things were rosy last time too, by all accounts!)
> 
> In the UK, you just go bankrupt and get evicted. Here, you might end up spending time with Bubba.



Thank you I will take all of this onboard for sure


----------



## rsinner

jmills88 said:


> and dont not mind a long commute if public transport can get me to work. (office is right next to Financial Centre 2 Metro Station)


try al barsha (near mall of emirates) or tecom. not the sexiest of places, but close to your budget and a 15 min metro ride away.
Dubizzle.com should give a good idea on the rents in Downtown


----------



## damega

I know it's probably been covered in previous posts but what is the situation with short term lets. I'm coming out to dubai for a 3 month period and looking for a place close to marina. Are there places I can rent on a short term basis?


----------



## zatapa

Depends on what you need. Minimum price for a decent two bedroom apartment is aed 15k, for a studio, costs would be much lower. You'd want to be close to a mall, otherwise close to a metro station. Taxis are cheap but they can be annoying after a while.


----------



## mrsbahrain

Hello there ,id like to ask you about the appartments in 
dubai where can i find a flat with two bed rooms and cheep price ???


----------



## looper

mrsbahrain said:


> Hello there ,id like to ask you about the appartments in
> dubai where can i find a flat with two bed rooms and cheep price ???


read through the first two pages of this thread and you will find plenty of answers! Your next stop would be dubizzle or propertyfinder, any other search criteria then two bedrooms and cheap?


----------



## Progressive

*Sharing*

Has anyone considered sharing a 2 bed apartment for year one?

I'm considering trying to find a flat mate for Downtown or Business Bay as I think this could be a good idea to not only save money (for the first year) but also to explore the city and have another person who is in the same situation.

Your thoughts and guidance would be appreciated.

I'll be based at the Airport working for Emirates so the above locations appear to be the best.

Even places like the Exec tower look reasonable when sharing between two people etc

(inbox messages are fine also)

Thanks again


----------



## Rmuir1973

Jimbo, do you still deal with the Palm area? Looking for a furnished aprtment 1 or 2 bedroom if you could get in touch? 
Thanks

Rob.


----------



## m1key

Rmuir1973 said:


> Jimbo, do you still deal with the Palm area? Looking for a furnished aprtment 1 or 2 bedroom if you could get in touch?
> Thanks
> 
> Rob.


Unless they're squeezing bedrooms into Toyotas these days you're out of luck.


----------



## quaddamade

*An Apartment in The Gardens*

Hi All,

New to this forum. Hoping to get some good advice. My husband was recently offered a position in Emirates Airlines. He is expected to get a salary between 18000-20000 AED. We are given 7500 AED (included in salary) for Rent. I have two kids and since we are from India I wanted an Indian school so narrowed down to Delhi Private school (DPS) which is in The Gardens, D 51, Dubai. 2500 AED a month is also provided for schooling apart from the salary. I wanted to rent a 1BHK property close to the school, so looked on a rental site and got just 6 options. Is this locality good? How good is the public transport system there? What do you recommend if this is not a good locality which is also closer to the school. Any recommendations on a school good fo Indians? Also please feel free to advice if the 18000-20000 AED a month is good enough for a family of four. Thanks a lot. Any other advice regarding Dubai would be helpful.


----------



## Bigjimbo

m1key said:


> Unless they're squeezing bedrooms into Toyotas these days you're out of luck.


Funny! 

No i am out of the game!


----------



## edthehedgehog

Hi peeps ... I was just wondering how negotiable the prices for rentls usually are (compared to thr asking price on dubizzle) ... Anyone able to give an indication of how far landlords are willing to go? (i understand it is all very subjective but there may be a local custom that you can offer say 10% less than the asking price or more)

Thanks


----------



## zatapa

Quaddamade, not sure where your husband will be working, but am sure you are focusing on a school close to his work. If you'd like to use the metro system than that's what I would focus on, it's cheap and easy transport. The Gardens is close to Ibn Battuta mall which also has a metro station nearby. Dubai is an expensive place for rent, but once you go to the areas that are not infested with European expats, you'll be amazed with how much you can get for a reasonable amount of money. My colleague from India lives close to Sharjah and has a 1BHK apartment which is beautiful and he loves it because in the evening all the doors on his floor will be opened so that the kids can all play with eachother. The building looked shabby from the outside but inside it was perfect, clean and spacious. At a good price. You should dig into the Indian community in Dubai (maybe via the web?), they know what the best places are to live. On that salary you will certainly be ok if you find a school within your budget. I assume the budget is per child?


----------



## mackja

Progressive said:


> Has anyone considered sharing a 2 bed apartment for year one?
> 
> I'm considering trying to find a flat mate for Downtown or Business Bay as I think this could be a good idea to not only save money (for the first year) but also to explore the city and have another person who is in the same situation.
> 
> Your thoughts and guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> I'll be based at the Airport working for Emirates so the above locations appear to be the best.
> 
> Even places like the Exec tower look reasonable when sharing between two people etc
> 
> (inbox messages are fine also)
> 
> Thanks again



This has been a consideration however when looking on the likes of dubizzle etc.. They're advertising for "bed space".. Now ultimately I thought, oh they mean bedroom.. nope, was a place to put your bed! :/


----------



## Krom

edthehedgehog said:


> Hi peeps ... I was just wondering how negotiable the prices for rentls usually are (compared to thr asking price on dubizzle) ... Anyone able to give an indication of how far landlords are willing to go? (i understand it is all very subjective but there may be a local custom that you can offer say 10% less than the asking price or more)
> 
> Thanks


Our place was on for 120k, we got it for 111k.

If you can arranged to pay in a single cheque, you will have more negotiating power.

It depends upon the property and the landlord whether you will be able to negotiate.

We went to one place to view, then went to put an offer in, and the price had gone up!


----------



## PrincessMabi

All rent prices calculated thru rera rental calculator can be find on the website.


----------



## kygan711

*Help Required*

Hi, 
I will be working from City Tower ,Sheikh Zayed Road Dubai, Close to the emirates Metro station I believe. I was hoping to get some advice on what areas/ apartments if I would like to walk to work ? 

Looking for maybe 1 bedroom to a max of 2 bedroom units with Gym facilities. Is somehing below 100K AED / pa possible ?

Thanks.


----------



## thirty

*Renting a room*

I have just been offered a permanent role in Dubai. The office is based in Business Bay with lots of travel throughout the Middle East and North Africa. As such, I am only expecting to spend approximately half my time actually in the UAE. Given the high set up costs and rental prices, I was wondering whether sharing an appartment might be a sensible option? I've had a look on Dubizzle and it seems that there are some rooms to rent in quite nice buildings/areas (Marina, Jumeira Beach etc). However, it looks as if many of these rooms are done through 'agents' rather than individuals. I am a 30 year old British male and will be on my own for at least the first 6 months. My quesitons are:

- by renting a room will I avoid paying (directly at any rate) agency fees.
- am I more likely to be able to pay monthly.
- is it legal?
- does anyone have any experience of doing this?
- will I be able to get something good for AED 4500-5000/month?

Thanks for your help


----------



## jmills88

Hi

I am hoping to move to Dubai within the enxt 3 months but have been told that my residency visa will take 6-8 weeks after I arrive.

After looking at a few websites I am stuck as to know whether I can rent for 2 months without a residency visa? If anyone knows of a few websites that I could look at or give some useful guidance on the whole residency visa issue and renting that would be great.


----------



## zatapa

You can even get a two month tourist visa and rent an apartment during that time, so as long as you don't try to rent through an agent, you will be ok. A residence visa can be done within two weeks, especially if you can send the required documents to your PRO by email before you arrive. After the medical check it doesn't take more than a week until your visa is stamped into your passport. Good support from your employer is vital, it helps so much to have a local colleague who can give you instructions...


----------



## zed_kid

hey guys, 

im looking to move out of downtown as its too expensive and noisy for me now. looking at sports city at the moment. any recommendations on which towers to look at? looks like the Olympic park tower is a good one.

cheers


----------



## Dazza79

Hi I am moving over to Dubai next week and will have 40 k for the first 6 months to rent a 1 bed apart near or close to travel to festival city which will be where I will work 


Could someone advise if this is enough


----------



## kcgirl

I've searched the forums and can't find this answer...are the doorways/elevators smaller in Dubai that what we are used to in the US? We move Nov 7, trying to figure out if our big leather couch will fit to move into an apt over there?

Thanks


----------



## saraswat

kcgirl said:


> I've searched the forums and can't find this answer...are the doorways/elevators smaller in Dubai that what we are used to in the US? We move Nov 7, trying to figure out if our big leather couch will fit to move into an apt over there?
> 
> Thanks


For the most part, it's the same size, but that's relative too. Some buildings have smaller elevators while others larger ... and coming to think of it, I haven't ever paid that much attention to the sizes, both here and in the US.... 

Maybe get in touch with the building where you are to move in and inquire about a service/freight elevator, some of the newer buildings have them, with any luck your's will too ...


----------



## Dazza79

I've had some good advice but I'm a week from coming over the company I'm working for will give us 14750 settling IMF allowance and 6 months up front equal to 24000 to pay for our accommodation so my question is will I be able to accommodate a 2 bed property for my wife my son and I 

Can I get away with 4 cheques or 3 instead of 2 ?? 

And what sort of property could I go to without stretching myself


----------



## Newtohere

*Room for negotiation?*

Hi
We are moving to Dubai in a few months and I've been looking at rental property on various websites. It looks like the majority of four bed villas in somewhere like the Meadows are generally advertised at costing between AED250k-300k. How true are these advertised rents? Is there room for negotiation and if so, how much is standard eg. 10% reduction? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jodillon

*Short term rental arrangements*

Hi folks,

Hopefully this is the right thread for this or maybe I should have started a new one but here goes;

My partner is moving over in January and obviously we will be looking for somewhere to leave. However I don't want to commit to a long term rental agreement until I know where exactly my partner will be working!! She may be applying for jobs in schools so accommodation might be provided.

Therefore can anyone recommend reasonably priced accommodation that we could rent for the first month or two while she looks for work. I think a hotel for two months would be too expensive but if anyone knows of other options that would be great!!

Regards,

Jo


----------



## Ali A

Hi Jo,

Have a look at dubai.dubizzle or mydubaistay for short term accommodation.

I have used mydubaistay on a previous visit for a month and it worked out perfectly and was cost effective compared to hotels. They are managed by MSG homecare and the company are very efficient in all dealings.

Sorry but I can't add URLs due to only signing up 

Hope you get it sorted and all the best.

Ali.




jodillon said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hopefully this is the right thread for this or maybe I should have started a new one but here goes;
> 
> My partner is moving over in January and obviously we will be looking for somewhere to leave. However I don't want to commit to a long term rental agreement until I know where exactly my partner will be working!! She may be applying for jobs in schools so accommodation might be provided.
> 
> Therefore can anyone recommend reasonably priced accommodation that we could rent for the first month or two while she looks for work. I think a hotel for two months would be too expensive but if anyone knows of other options that would be great!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jo


----------



## Terry_Win

Hi All,

Recently had an offer from an engineering company with salary around 13000 AED / month excluding accommodation. The workplace will be @ Al Hamriya area.

May I know which place will be convenient for me to live in taking into account that I don't drive? I am single and therefore looking for a studio / 1 bedroom apartment.

Thank you so much for the help


----------



## Sandbag

Hi all,

I have been offered a job in Dubai with housing allowence of 195,000 AED per year. 
We are a familiy of four and need at least 3 bedrooms. Is it possible to get a decent villa in a safe and nice location? Which locations are recommended?

What will I get for that amount? I assume villa would be the best option and not an apartment.

Will probably find some good information on this forum, so will start reading after posting this 

Thanks,


----------



## zatapa

Dear sandbag, 
We are also a family of four and we had a housing budget of 168k which was very much on the low side. We started our focus on the Lakes as it was close to the school we had found. The agents told me prices for three bedroom villas were 185k-200k. We shifted our focus to Springs, where we found the houses to be tiny, old and dodgy. Lots of maintenance issues. Then we tried JVC. The townhouses were in immaculate condition, 4b/r and at prices around 160k. But the neighbourhood was basically a desert. Then we tried the Arabian Ranches. The houses looked better than in the Springs, were a bit more spacious and less worn out and the neighbourhood was full of young kids. Moat schoolbuses go here as well, which was a requirement for us. Now, after three weeks, most of our maintenance issues have finally been taken care of and life is actually pretty good with lots of nice neighbours to interact with in the playground which is ten steps from our doorstep. With your budget, you will find a very decent 2e property, which has three bedrooms, a family room, a living, a study and a maid room. Garden is sizeable as it is a corner house.


----------



## zatapa

Oh, make sure rent increase is covered by your employer, 10% increase per year is not uncommon here...


----------



## fani1989

Hi all I am going to dubai for a month and I wanted to rent a appartment there I chcked lots of site but I found one desired appartment around 2.3 km from burj khalifa rent is 9000 aed per month owner asked for 3000 security deposit too one of my friend who helping me renting a apparttment went to him.and gave 300 security deposit and remaining 9000 aed rent amount I will pay when I will gowhat I was thinking if this guy is real is there a chance that he can cheat or something because after paying him 3000 as security I noticed that there been a lot of scams about renting 
I know I wrote a lot bt some advice would appreciated


----------



## londongirl82

question about fees...#

just after some guidance, i have been viewing some apartments through agents and they just seem a bit of a night mare, the fees and deposits vary so much... was just looking at a yearly rent ona 1 bed in the marina (130k) and im lucky i can pay in one cheque, but the fee's were quoted at 15%

is this normal?

can you give me an idea of what is reasonable (if anything)


----------



## haibinhle

londongirl82 said:


> question about fees...#
> 
> just after some guidance, i have been viewing some apartments through agents and they just seem a bit of a night mare, the fees and deposits vary so much... was just looking at a yearly rent ona 1 bed in the marina (130k) and im lucky i can pay in one cheque, but the fee's were quoted at 15%
> 
> is this normal?
> 
> can you give me an idea of what is reasonable (if anything)


I don't think so, 5% for RE agent and 5% for security deposit. It seems to be the standard in re market. Be careful!


----------



## Felixtoo2

And 5% if you're rent charge as the DEWA housing fee payable as part if your bill over a 12 month period.


----------



## KOTARE

Hi there. I am negotiating a potential contract in Dubai with a housing and discretionary allowance (both paid up front) of 120000 AED.

It is just me (34) and my partner (23). We need a two bedroom place as we are both electronic music artists.

I am used to the good life where I come from (NZ/Australia). Where can I get a two bedroom villa at that rate? Anywhere? Work is in Dubai Media City and I'll get a car for transport, opening up the possibility of living away from the expensive areas if needs be.

Thanks!


----------



## dizzyizzy

KOTARE said:


> Hi there. I am negotiating a potential contract in Dubai with a housing and discretionary allowance (both paid up front) of 120000 AED.
> 
> It is just me (34) and my partner (23). We need a two bedroom place as we are both electronic music artists.
> 
> I am used to the good life where I come from (NZ/Australia). Where can I get a two bedroom villa at that rate? Anywhere? Work is in Dubai Media City and I'll get a car for transport, opening up the possibility of living away from the expensive areas if needs be.
> 
> Thanks!


For that budget I'd look into JVC. Is a very new area so not lots in terms of amenities but they have town houses within your budget and it has easy access to Media City via Hessa St although traffic can suck at peak times.


----------



## KOTARE

dizzyizzy said:


> For that budget I'd look into JVC. Is a very new area so not lots in terms of amenities but they have town houses within your budget and it has easy access to Media City via Hessa St although traffic can suck at peak times.


Thank you ^^


----------



## averroes

I moved recently to Dubai - but my move might be very short-term (I've applied for scholarships in the UK and looking to hear back from them). There are three acceptance stages for this, the first I will know in January. If I go through all stages, I should leave Dubai in early August.

Based on this, I've decided to minimize setup costs (rent a studio, depend on public transport, etc.) but I don't want to live on nothing (I make 25,000 AED a month). I'm thinking of getting a studio in JLT or Tecom. I would love to room with someone, but I am gay and need my privacy. 

Any thoughts or words of advice in general? I would really appreciate that...


----------



## kcgirl

*JBR vs The Greens?*

Please help  We (hubby, me and 2yr old) moved to dubai last week, are in a hotel apt for 30-60 days depending on when our furniture shipment arrives. We have a aed 135,000 yearly housing allowance from his company. 

We looked today at an apt in JBR and fell in love. But we are having trouble understanding what fees are associated, from what I gather it is much more than other areas. Can anyone explain this? Also we are ok with the traffic, any other horrible downsides?
We are viewing some apts at the Greens tomorrow I believe (we have a relocation specialist hired from my husbands company taking us around). 
Any insight on which area is better?
Thanks.


----------



## gpetro

I am thinking about moving to Dubai to secure a new position within a construction company. While there looking for a position I am wondering if anyone has a source where other like minded expats might be doing the same thing, and looking for a temporary sharing of a room?


----------



## waldo13x

How is the expat party scene for someone in their mid 20's looking to live in the Business Bay Area.


----------



## shashwat

*bed space*

Hi All, 

I am coming to Dubai on visit visa on 29th Nov. Need accommodation till 25th Dec. Can you please help me out with bed spaces. I have seen dubizzle and the forum as well but couldn't really get much. 

budget a measly 100 dhs a day!!

thanks
shashwat


----------



## mystic_image15

*Relocating to Dubai forfact that Du a year*

Hello Expats,

I will be relocating to Dubai for a year due to a project that has come up. I am from India but considering i have traveled to a couple of countries, I love the fact that Dubai would suit my taste in terms of the multi geo ethnicity there. Interacting with expats from around the world is something that im looking forward to during my stay there.

I needed some advise on searching for accomodation. My client is based in Emaar Business Park, Shaikh Zayed Road and hence the accomodation of preference would be nearer there. Considering I will be making just about 19,000 AED, can you guide me to some good apts complex where I could rent out a good studio apt. Im open to sharing, however must be a 2bhk so I get enough privy. First time im travelling to this side of the world so Im not even sure of what is good money or whether even an apt of 4,500 AED is worth it. While i do plan to save up from the tax free salary, however i plan to have a good time too. I do not plan to buy or drive there considering the number of posts ive read here, so i will need to depend on the public transport (bus/train/cabs). Since I will be cooking (learning cooking on the go) so a grocery shop / 7eleven / Coles kind of store nearby would be helpful. 

@ Moderator - could you direct me to the right thread where i can put out a post on the things i need to carry from India. I dont plan to spend up my AED, but makes sense if i can buy in INR and bring down here ...

In all likelyhood, i should be landing there on the 10th of Dec 2013.

Appreciate your response.

Regards,

Mystery


----------



## dizzyizzy

shashwat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am coming to Dubai on visit visa on 29th Nov. Need accommodation till 25th Dec. Can you please help me out with bed spaces. I have seen dubizzle and the forum as well but couldn't really get much.
> 
> budget a measly 100 dhs a day!!
> 
> thanks
> shashwat


Don't think you'll find anything for that budget!


----------



## dizzyizzy

mystic_image15 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I will be relocating to Dubai for a year due to a project that has come up. I am from India but considering i have traveled to a couple of countries, I love the fact that Dubai would suit my taste in terms of the multi geo ethnicity there. Interacting with expats from around the world is something that im looking forward to during my stay there.
> 
> I needed some advise on searching for accomodation. My client is based in Emaar Business Park, Shaikh Zayed Road and hence the accomodation of preference would be nearer there. Considering I will be making just about 19,000 AED, can you guide me to some good apts complex where I could rent out a good studio apt. Im open to sharing, however must be a 2bhk so I get enough privy. First time im travelling to this side of the world so Im not even sure of what is good money or whether even an apt of 4,500 AED is worth it. While i do plan to save up from the tax free salary, however i plan to have a good time too. I do not plan to buy or drive there considering the number of posts ive read here, so i will need to depend on the public transport (bus/train/cabs). Since I will be cooking (learning cooking on the go) so a grocery shop / 7eleven / Coles kind of store nearby would be helpful.
> 
> @ Moderator - could you direct me to the right thread where i can put out a post on the things i need to carry from India. I dont plan to spend up my AED, but makes sense if i can buy in INR and bring down here ...
> 
> In all likelyhood, i should be landing there on the 10th of Dec 2013.
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mystery


The areas nearby are The Greens and Tecom, not sure you will find studios for that budget so perhaps a shared flat is more realistic. Search Dubizzle.

Any Dubai related questions/threads should be posted on the Dubai forum Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## Villeiko

*Apartment in Marina / JBR / JLT*

Hi all,

I'm moving to Dubai in January 2014 and will be working in Almas Tower, JLT. I'm looking for a 2BR or 2BR+maids around Marina / JLT / JBR area. 

I've been in the area visiting before for few days and I liked the buzz of Marina more than JLT area. This can be a big nuisance as well if the apartment is not a good one. It will be me, my wife and my 4 year old daughter.

I would like to stay away from areas with a lot of noise / mosque or hopefully get an apartment high enough that noise wouldn't be a problem.

I would prefer a place with children's play area or even better a nursery / daycare place. Gym, pool and sauna are plus and so would be easy access to Metro / JLT area. Good views are a plus but not a necessity .

My budget is 110-130k but I'm ready to go up to 150k for an amazing place. I can pay with one cheque as my employee will take care of the rent and subtract it from my monthly salary.

After countless of hours of research at least these towers seem like good choices:

Original 6
Marina Promenade
Al Majara
Al Sahab
The Torch
Princess Tower
Elite Tower

I've stayed in the Bonnington for a night before and it was really nice. I saw 2 bed serviced apartments for 135k-140k and this is definitely a possible choice as it's just next door to my work.

All feedback from the towers listed and any other possibilities are appreciated.


----------



## blazeaway

Villeiko said:


> Hi all, I'm moving to Dubai in January 2014 and will be working in Almas Tower, JLT. I'm looking for a 2BR or 2BR+maids around Marina / JLT / JBR area. I've been in the area visiting before for few days and I liked the buzz of Marina more than JLT area. This can be a big nuisance as well if the apartment is not a good one. It will be me, my wife and my 4 year old daughter. I would like to stay away from areas with a lot of noise / mosque or hopefully get an apartment high enough that noise wouldn't be a problem. I would prefer a place with children's play area or even better a nursery / daycare place. Gym, pool and sauna are plus and so would be easy access to Metro / JLT area. Good views are a plus but not a necessity . My budget is 110-130k but I'm ready to go up to 150k for an amazing place. I can pay with one cheque as my employee will take care of the rent and subtract it from my monthly salary. After countless of hours of research at least these towers seem like good choices: Original 6 Marina Promenade Al Majara Al Sahab The Torch Princess Tower Elite Tower I've stayed in the Bonnington for a night before and it was really nice. I saw 2 bed serviced apartments for 135k-140k and this is definitely a possible choice as it's just next door to my work. All feedback from the towers listed and any other possibilities are appreciated.


Original 6 are nice, Bonnington is ok and very handy. Don't like JBR or Marina


----------



## londongirl82

Villeiko said:


> Hi all, I'm moving to Dubai in January 2014 and will be working in Almas Tower, JLT. I'm looking for a 2BR or 2BR+maids around Marina / JLT / JBR area. I've been in the area visiting before for few days and I liked the buzz of Marina more than JLT area. This can be a big nuisance as well if the apartment is not a good one. It will be me, my wife and my 4 year old daughter. I would like to stay away from areas with a lot of noise / mosque or hopefully get an apartment high enough that noise wouldn't be a problem. I would prefer a place with children's play area or even better a nursery / daycare place. Gym, pool and sauna are plus and so would be easy access to Metro / JLT area. Good views are a plus but not a necessity . My budget is 110-130k but I'm ready to go up to 150k for an amazing place. I can pay with one cheque as my employee will take care of the rent and subtract it from my monthly salary. After countless of hours of research at least these towers seem like good choices: Original 6 Marina Promenade Al Majara Al Sahab The Torch Princess Tower Elite Tower I've stayed in the Bonnington for a night before and it was really nice. I saw 2 bed serviced apartments for 135k-140k and this is definitely a possible choice as it's just next door to my work. All feedback from the towers listed and any other possibilities are appreciated.


I'm currently living in jbr, in Rimal, working in media city, this is probably on of the most family friendly communities I have seen in a long while. I walk through on the way home from work and there are lots of parents chatting and children out playing around, there are play areas and nurseries and lots of smaller green patches, it's nice to see! If I had children and I wanted to live in an apartment not further out in a villa I would have no hesitation about staying put here. Marina traffic is a pain, but my advice... Leave 10 mins earlier and it's not to bad at all. I was put here by the company and quite like this side of the marina, but am actually moving into an apartment on marina promenade next week. I have been to view apartments in the torch, princess tower and elite, and all are amazing, great facilities but I there isn't any out door space.


----------



## mamilli

Hellos!

My husband has been relocated to dubai and we'll be moving here in 4 weeks or so. This week we're here to secure a house. So far we're torn between a 3 bed plus maids in jlt, across the road from my husbands work and a similar one in DIP ritaj tower. The DIP one is 1000sqft larger! And seems to be a more family friendly community. (We have 3 kids; 5, 3, and 1). Plus rush hour travel seems ok, about 25 minutes to jlt and 15-20 to my kids school in al khail. The DIP is only marginally cheaper but the addition car cost makes it about 3000dhm more costly per year. 

I'm interested in opinions from people who know this city better to help us in our decision making. We have to finalize this before the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## JJEFFERY

Villeiko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in January 2014 and will be working in Almas Tower, JLT. I'm looking for a 2BR or 2BR+maids around Marina / JLT / JBR area.
> 
> I've been in the area visiting before for few days and I liked the buzz of Marina more than JLT area. This can be a big nuisance as well if the apartment is not a good one. It will be me, my wife and my 4 year old daughter.
> 
> I would like to stay away from areas with a lot of noise / mosque or hopefully get an apartment high enough that noise wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I would prefer a place with children's play area or even better a nursery / daycare place. Gym, pool and sauna are plus and so would be easy access to Metro / JLT area. Good views are a plus but not a necessity .
> 
> My budget is 110-130k but I'm ready to go up to 150k for an amazing place. I can pay with one cheque as my employee will take care of the rent and subtract it from my monthly salary.
> 
> After countless of hours of research at least these towers seem like good choices:
> 
> Original 6
> Marina Promenade
> Al Majara
> Al Sahab
> The Torch
> Princess Tower
> Elite Tower
> 
> I've stayed in the Bonnington for a night before and it was really nice. I saw 2 bed serviced apartments for 135k-140k and this is definitely a possible choice as it's just next door to my work.
> 
> All feedback from the towers listed and any other possibilities are appreciated.


Lived in both Marina promenade and Original 6. Recently moved, so looked at Al Sahab and Al Majara, along with other units in the marina promenade.
Al Sahab- the unit we looked at was dark (windows only started halfway up the wall) and facing JBR, so it was noisy, even though it was a high floor. Also it is an older building, so I am assuming it will depend on the owner/ tenant on whether it has been well maintained. 
Al Majara- Nice location, and really quiet (that was also on my list). Also close to the Marina mall and metro. Excellent gym. 
Original 6- It's right on the Marina Walk, so there is a lot of foot traffic and tourists/ tour buses. Too much for my taste. But there are 2 supermarkets within a 5 minute walk, so that is really convenient. Also walked past a daycare/ play area within the building. Never checked it out, since I don't have children. These buildings have great swimming pools, and a lap pool for all of the buildings to share. Also, there is a taxi stand right at the Marina walk, which is helpful for getting around if you aren't driving. 
Promenade- close to all of the action of JBR, which is nice. Too noisy for me. 
One that isn't on your list is park island- there is a mosque being built next to blakely I think, but the other buildings shouldn't be noisy- unless you are facing the road, then you will get road noise. These ones are newer and have the standard emaar finishes. 
The Emaar buildings are generally sought after, so they are really quite expensive. We were looking for a 1 br in the buildings above, and were looking at $110k minimum for an unfurnished flat. And I wasn't blown away by any of the $110k flats we looked at. 
In the end, we didn't think the value was there for the prices the landlords were asking on the above properties- we made the move to JLT. 
The thread on where to live in the Marina is also helpful if you haven't already checked it out.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Standby for deletion,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Budw

Still no deletion...


----------



## fred081

Wow, very useful resource, thank you BigJimbo! Apart from Dubizzle is there any other big website for real estate in Dubai?


----------



## joeramone

I could spend ages reading this thread, really valuable info so thank you to all contributors.

I am due to move in around a month, from my research the recommendation is JLT... And apparently not all towers are created equal .

That said, any recommendations regarding what towers to look into and which ones to stay away from (in terms of bad finishing, bad maintenance etc)? I read somewhere about Indigo Towers being good. My budget is around 80,000AED, and i'd prefer a one bedroom but if that's out of reach a studio works fine.

Thanks!


----------



## shashwat

dizzyizzy said:


> Don't think you'll find anything for that budget!


You were bang on!!

I was lucky enough to be accommodated with my wife in their company accommodation itself. 

However could find a few options, putting these down for people with budget constraints. 

The youth hostel in Dubai has dormitory accommodation for 120 AED and the one is Sharjah has twin sharing rooms for 65 AED. The one is Sharjah is close to Al Jubail bus stop and the connectivity with Dubai is excellent. So stay in Sharjah and commute to Dubai can be managed in under 100 AED. 

Thankfully I didn't have to resort to this. Hope this helps to the ones in need.


----------



## gpetro

Sounds like this (hostile) could at least be a short term option for new job seekers.........

Thanks for the info!


----------



## shashwat

gpetro said:


> Sounds like this *(hostile)* could at least be a short term option for new job seekers.........
> 
> Thanks for the info!


i hope this was an unintended typo?


----------



## gpetro

Sorry...........spell checker


----------



## chestnut

So what was it before the spell-checker got its way with your words?


----------



## gpetro

Reference the Post from above............

"The youth hostel in Dubai has dormitory accommodation for 120 AED and the one is Sharjah has twin sharing rooms for 65 AED. The one is Sharjah is close to Al Jubail bus stop and the connectivity with Dubai is excellent. So stay in Sharjah and commute to Dubai can be managed in under 100 AED. 

Thankfully I didn't have to resort to this. Hope this helps to the ones in need."


----------



## tbayaa

*Rise of eviction notices*

I recently wrote a blog, "The Rise in Eviction Notices for Dubai Tenants".

The Dubai Land Department has established the Rent Dispute Resolution Centre to allow Dubai tenants to appeal eviction notices from their landlords. With the sharp rise in rents, there has been an increase in reports of property owners evicting their tenants unlawfully or unethically. Many residents are confused as to the rights of both parties in this case.

There are laws in place to safeguard the tenant from being evicted in an unfair manner. “Law 33” from 2008 clearly outlines the manner in which a landlord may request an eviction once the tenancy contract has expired. Permissible reasons for eviction are:

The landlord may evict the tenant(s) if he wishes to demolish the property for reconstruction or to add new structures which prevent the tenant from enjoying the property. The proper licenses must be obtained beforehand.

Eviction may be requested if the property requires any type of renovation or maintenance which is not possible to carry out with the tenant living in the property. A technical report must be either submitted to Dubai Municipality or accredited by them to be enforced.

If the landlord wants to take back the property to be used by him, his family, or first degree family, he must prove that he does not own a suitable alternative property. Eviction can then be requested.

In the event of the owner wishing to sell the property, he can then request an eviction.

In all of the above cases, the landlord must give the tenant a notification period of twelve months. This notification must also be notarized by a notary public and sent through official registered mail. One of the most popular ways property owners evict their tenants is to claim they now need the property for their family, even though their main motive is to charge higher rent to a new tenant. It is important to remember in this case that the landlord must prove that they do not own another suitable property, such as a currently vacant property.

As property owners look to gain from the booming real estate market, they will try to come up with new and crafty ways to evict tenants. This is a result of the Real Estate Regulatory Agency’s cap on rent increases. Above all else, tenants should always check with reliable sources before agreeing to amend or break a lease.


----------



## tbayaa

Don't every write a cheque made out to anyone other than the landlord. This includes the broker or management company.


----------



## fazilati

*Corner charges*

Hi
When you rent a home or apartment, you should ask from hidden charges and future charges officially

hidden charge like tips, repairing, renovation, ...
future charges like increasing in renew of yearlly, increase in maintenance charge


----------



## pnephil

*Rental Contract*

About to sign my first rental contract (as soon as my visa is through) and would appreciate advice on whether to accept the following clause:-

"The landlord has to submit two months written notice prior to the end of the Tenancy Contract period to the tenant to inform them of any changes in the rent and or terms and conditions of the tenancy contract"

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## CptMike

I am looking for a cheap studio (25k-45k per year). But I must have access to a pool and to a metro. (a gym would be nice too, but optional)
OR instead of the pool, close to a beach


----------



## shashwat

CptMike said:


> I am looking for a cheap studio (25k-45k per year). But I must have access to a pool and to a metro. (a gym would be nice too, but optional)
> OR instead of the pool, close to a beach


Check out dubizzle dude, you would find plenty of options there suiting all budgets and all tastes!


----------



## zatapa

I doubt it. Suiting tastes, no problem. Suiting budgets is a different matter. My neighbours just left due to rent increase. Just one month ago, they were shocked to hear that we paid 168k. Their villa is now on dubizzle for 190k. Completely ridiculous, these increases. Though it is good to see that three houses in this street have been empty for months already. Maybe no one wants to pay that much!


----------



## TallyHo

Once you're in the apartment any changes in rent are governed by RERA regulations, not the landlord. He can't send you a written notice demanding 20% increase in the rent, nor change the t's and c's of the contract once you've signed the first contract. 



pnephil said:


> About to sign my first rental contract (as soon as my visa is through) and would appreciate advice on whether to accept the following clause:-
> 
> "The landlord has to submit two months written notice prior to the end of the Tenancy Contract period to the tenant to inform them of any changes in the rent and or terms and conditions of the tenancy contract"
> 
> Any advice gratefully received


----------



## felicetta76

_Hi, I arrived in Dubai only 15 days ago. I'M NEW AND LOST.
Now, my husband and I live in a temporary company accomodation but, as we opted for the housing allowance, we are looking for an apartment near Downtown or business bay or old town ...
Maybe my question sounds a bit silly... when I see a rent of i.e 150000 aed per yr,
Have I to add:
- 5% for agency
- 5% for landlord
- 5% dewa 
....and also the bills for A/C?chillers?
am I right?
Any advice is welcome!Thank you!!
:help: 

FELY_


----------



## rsinner

felicetta76 said:


> _Hi, I arrived in Dubai only 15 days ago. I'M NEW AND LOST.
> Now, my husband and I live in a temporary company accomodation but, as we opted for the housing allowance, we are looking for an apartment near Downtown or business bay or old town ...
> Maybe my question sounds a bit silly... when I see a rent of i.e 150000 aed per yr,
> Have I to add:
> - 5% for agency
> - 5% for landlord
> - 5% dewa
> ....and also the bills for A/C?chillers?
> am I right?
> Any advice is welcome!Thank you!!
> :help:
> 
> FELY_



yes to all the above.

150,000 for rent in whatever number of cheques you negotiate.
5% as agency fees to be paid to broker. One time.
5% for security deposit to landlord. One time. Returned when the rental agreement gets over
 DEWA bill - for water and electricity consumption. Housing fees is a part of the DEWA bill
5% housing fees. This is added to the DEWA (water and electricity) bill. This is 5% of monthly rent paid on a monthly basis
 Chiller/AC/District cooling fees - this may or may not be separate. You need to find out for your building. In some places it is paid by the landlord directly as part of the service charges. So the tenant does not pay anything (or, in other words, included in the rent). In some building it may be a separate item paid by the tenant
 Some buildings have centralised gas supply so if you use that for cooking you may have to pay for it


----------



## felicetta76

Thank you, so much!!!


----------



## joolly

I fully agree with Rsinner reply only thing i have to add is if you have furnished apartment then you have to pay 10% deposit to landlord instead of 5%. If i am wrong kindly correct me Rsinner.

We all welcome you felicetta76 to Dubai ( City of opportunities) and wish you a pleasant stay in Dubai.


----------



## zatapa

Welcome felicetta, we went through the same situation in September. No real estate agents picking up the phone, not calling back, villas were already taken or whatever could possibly go wrong went wrong. Good luck and don't be afraid to show some guts when negotiating. Just say: this is our final offer. Otherwise they will always say no and ask more.


----------



## sumzupdis

*Same boat!*

Could you find some good option on this? I think 35-40k is good enough for a studio. Let me know. I am also looking for 35-40k studio apartment.



CptMike said:


> I am looking for a cheap studio (25k-45k per year). But I must have access to a pool and to a metro. (a gym would be nice too, but optional)
> OR instead of the pool, close to a beach


----------



## felicetta76

Thank you for the warm welcome!!you are so kind and helpful!!  thank you again.
Yes!it is the point: opportunities. My husband is happy with his new job, the city is great and people seem friendly. I didn't want the resident visa ,when we arrived, because i was unsure. Now i'm ready for it. I hope Dubai will be my new home too , asap.


----------



## Hegde

Hi,
I am moving to Dubai this month end, my office is in Oud Metha. 

Can i know which is better place near by where i can stay or rent a studio apartment in AED 40,000 range?
My family (Wife + 8month old baby) will shift here by march.


----------



## henj49

TallyHo said:


> I'd also add that it's well worth the effort to check out as many Dubai communities as possible as each community does have its own character. The Greens and the Marina are only a few minutes from each other but they are a world apart in appearances and have quite different atmospheres and will appeal to different people.
> 
> Second, even within a Dubai community you will find a range of choices and quality.
> 
> A few notes in addition to the original post:
> 
> Marina: The most well known of the New Dubai communities, the Marina was built by multiple developers with the end result that towers vary greatly in quality. While the Marina has a number of lovely buildings it also has a number of cheap, basic apartments of indifferent quality. In general the towers closer to the south end of the Marina are cheaper than the ones to the north end. In recent years the Marina has truly come to life as many smaller shops and restaurants have opened up on the ground floors of the apartments and a lot of Marina residents never leave the Marina except to go to work.
> 
> The Marina can have a fun atmosphere with strong appeal to young western expats, but if you're a couple looking for a 1-2 bedroom apartment, be aware that you will only get one parking space and finding a second parking space on the public streets can be a nightmare.
> 
> Traffic in and out of the Marina can be cumbersome but it varies greatly depending on where your apartment is located.
> 
> JBR has roomy apartments but people have a love/hate relationship with the complex. The Podium levels have never properly taken off and some of the clusters do have a down at heels look with boarded up shops and crumbling sidewalks. The Walk is perennially popular but also noisy at the weekends and well into the night.
> 
> Apartments generally start at 45,000 for a cheaper 1-bedroom, 55,000 for a mid-range one bedroom and 75,000 for a higher end one-bedroom. Two-three bedrooms are correspondingly higher.
> 
> Jumeirah Lakes Towers: JLT is often written off as the ugly stepsister as it's directly opposite Sheikh Zayed from the Marina but the better JLT towers have very sizeable apartments with excellent finishes and much easier parking and higher prices than the cheaper Marina apartments. The cheaper JLT towers are cheaper for very good reasons. The tradeoff is far fewer amenities, difficulty of walking around on foot and a ridiculous road system. JLT is district cooling.
> 
> Apartments start at 35-40,000 for a cheaper one-bedroom. On the whole, JLT apartments are about 10,000 cheaper than a similar apartment in the Marina.
> 
> The Greens: Young people may find the Greens too quiet (although plenty still live there), but it has (by Dubai standards) fabulous landscaping and a nice community feel that may appeal to families, couples and older people, and within the Greens the low-rise apartments offer good value for space and convenience while the high rise apartments with their Emaar quality finishes and lush pools and views are among the more expensive in Dubai. The Greens is not district cooling and all AC usage is paid for by the landlord out of his maintenance fees, so your dewa bills will be much lower.
> 
> Greens apartments are about the same as the Marina, starting at 45,000 for the cheapest 1-bedroom in the low rises and about 60,000 for a small 1-bedroom in the towers, with prices going up with size and views.
> 
> The Palm Jumeirah: The Palm can be a wonderful place to live but not all apartments on the Palm are created equal or even have pool/beach access. The Palm can have a holiday feel to the place and is popular with holiday lets, which means you run the risk of having unwelcome (if temporary) neighbours. The Palm is district cooling.
> 
> The cheapest Palm apartments tend to go for about 65,000 for a one-bedroom in Golden Mile (no beach/pool acess or views). Proper one-bedrooms in the Shorelines usually start at 75,000.
> 
> Downtown Burj Khalifa: This, like the Greens, is a masterplanned community entirely built by one developer: Emaar, so Downtown has a cohesive "planned" finish that's very high quality. In addition to the Dubai Mall, hotels and Burj Khalifa, Downtown consists of several clusters of apartment complexes: the Burj Views and Lofts towers, 8 Boulevard Walk, The Residences (direct on the lake), Southridge, as well as "Old Town," a mock Arab low-rise complex. Finishes and amenities are quite high across the board and the Burj Views/Lofts offer excellent value given the location. The Residences are the most expensive apartments (outside the Burj itself) and have terrific views, but the nightly waterfountain displays can be too noisy for some people. Old Town is popular but its apartments tend to be dark. While Downtown offers easy and walkable access to the Dubai Mall and the bars/restaurants in the mall, the adjoining Souk al Bahar and hotels, these are more expensive and you won't find the cheap and cheerful corner shops and eateries you now find in the Marina.
> 
> Downtown, as with any Emaar development, is not district cooling.
> 
> Downtown start at about 60,000 for the cheaper 1-bedrooms in the Burj Views/Lofts. Pricewise it's the same as comparable buildings in the Marina.
> 
> Business Bay: This is one of the newest areas in Dubai and is located just south and east of Downtown. Despite external appearances it is not part of Downtown and as of now one cannot drive direct from Business Bay into Downtown but must go via Sheikh Zayed. A large, 12 tower complex was one of the first to open in Business Bay and is called the Executive Towers. Apartments are large, similar to JBR, but the immediate vicinity is still a construction zone although a few amenities are creeping into place. A bunch of new towers, both apartments and commercial, have opened across Business Bay over the past six months. I can't comment too much on these other than that Business Bay apartments are offering some excellent deals, with one bedrooms going as low as 40,000 AED. The tradeoff is that it's still a construction zone and will be for the next few years.
> 
> Pricewise: 35,000 is the starting point for a cheap 1-bedroom in one of the new BB towers, with about 45K for a 1-bedrom in a midrange building ad 55K in the Executive Towers.
> 
> TECOM: A cluster of apartment buildings on a ridiculous road system, this community adjoins the Greens but is a world apart in feel and character. Apartments in TECOM vary greatly in quality but are, on the whole, cheaper than the Greens or Marina. TECOM has a dusty feel to it with little to no landscaping, but a few bars exist in several of the hotels and few supermarkets have opened up, making it an ideal place to live if you don't mind some dust and want to save some of your housing allowance while only being a few minutes from the Marina.
> 
> Tecom 1-bedroom apartments start at 35K for the cheapest buildings to about 60K in the best buildings
> 
> Al Barsha: There are two Al Barshas: the high density Al Barsha immediately around the Mall of Emirates, and the far larger residential Al Barsha of single family villas. The Al Barsha by the mall is a duplication of Bur Dubai/Deira, although on a smaller scale. It does have a bit of a Hollywood movie set to it as it's a high density, urban environment plopped down into the middle of the desert and you can walk from a heavily built up area to large tracts of undeveloped sand in a block or two. Al Barsha apartments vary in quality and are generally cheaper. Some of the buildings look well maintained and habited by young professionals, others look like that they've beeon colonised by Asian workers sharing tiny apartments (4+ people to a room). Quite a few Indian/Arabic/Lebanese/Chinese restaurants have opened up in Al Barsha in the past two years. Al Barsha can be a fine place to live if you want a cheap, simple 1-bedroom apartment near the metro and with plenty of cheap dining and retail options withink walking distance, as well as the Mall of Emirates, but you must choose your apartment carefully.
> 
> Al Barsha starts at 30K for the cheapest 1-bedrooms to 45K for the nicer buildings.
> 
> In all of the above, expect 20-bedrooms to be about 75% more than the one bedrooms.
> 
> As you can infer, the price differentials between the major Dubai communities aren't necessarily that large. Paying a bit more in rent can land you in a much nicer building in a more popular area, while some of the cheaper options have higher utilities costs due to being in a district cooling scheme. The better buildings will often have much nicer pools as well as gym complexes that may justify the higher expenses. But if you only want the cheap and cheerful, you do have a number of options, and the great thing is that these options are often just as conveniently located to your work location as the more expensive and popular communities.


Thank-you for an extremely informative post. I have found Dubizzle and Airbnb websites for short term leases - are there any others that you know of? Jan


----------



## farinaz NL

*Bad Agents in Dubai*

Hi all,

I am a new member on this forum, I was reading all the bad experience some of you had with the real estate agents here in Dubai and as a Real estate agent I totally understand what most of you are talking about, I see so many unprofessional agents in dubai, it's unbelievable how they treat customers, the only thing they care about is getting a deal.. I have been working in holland as a real estate agent and when I just started here in dubai I was in shock about the way the agents work over here.. the only thing I can advice is to find a european agent ( they will provide you a better service, most of the time) 

and in case you need help with finding accommodation or anything related with real estate let me know.. I ll be happy to help you.


----------



## lordaragon

farinaz NL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new member on this forum, I was reading all the bad experience some of you had with the real estate agents here in Dubai and as a Real estate agent I totally understand what most of you are talking about, I see so many unprofessional agents in dubai, it's unbelievable how they treat customers, the only thing they care about is getting a deal.. I have been working in holland as a real estate agent and when I just started here in dubai I was in shock about the way the agents work over here.. the only thing I can advice is to find a european agent ( they will provide you a better service, most of the time)
> 
> and in case you need help with finding accommodation or anything related with real estate let me know.. I ll be happy to help you.


Doesn't this count as advertising?


----------



## farinaz NL

lordaragon said:


> Doesn't this count as advertising?



haha, no not really.. see it as a GOOD advice from someone who is dealing with other agents from different nationalities all the time


----------



## despaired

Hey everyone,

I will be moving to Dubai next year and have just started my research on where to live. 

Maybe you can give me some input? My office is located near Jumeirah Beach Park. Since I will be shifting to Dubai all by myself, I don't require a villa, an apartment seems to be more appropriate. Originally I thought of shifting to Dubai Marina, but it seems to be quite far. If I am not mistaken.

Hence I am considering The Palm and Downtown Dubai. Which seem to be nicer? The initial 3 months I will be relaying on cab services. 

Which of the two seems to be better for a single foreigner (originally from Europe)? From what I have seen online, it seems to me that The Palm is a bit remote and nothing much around (supermarktes, shops, malls,...), while Downtown Dubai has much more to offer in that regard??


----------



## caribda

Regards to all,

I am going to move to Dubai and will be working in AD. Can anyone share some thoughts on The Address in Marina? Is it any good ? How is the trafic from there to AD ?

Thanks to all for the help,
C


----------



## comingsoon

Hello,

I'll be moving to Dubai in the next couple of months and would really appreciate some help with selecting a place to live.

I would prefer a villa over an apartment around the internet city area (Marina, Springs, Arabian Ranches, Motor City?, JLT).

I've looked around on propertyfinder.ae and dubizzle and have found plenty of 3 bed villas that meet my requirements except one - a bedroom on the ground floor. 

I can pay around 150k (maybe a bit more for an ideal place)

Is anyone aware of communities where I can find such a villa?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## zatapa

A villa with 3 beds for 150k, best bet is mirdif, jvc or ras al khaimah. Good luck!


----------



## MohsinTS

Hi all,

I realise this has probably already been covered somewhere in the last 130-odd pages of comments, but since that's a huge time-span, I was hoping to get some more updated advice! 

Briefly - I'll likely be moving to Dubai around late Jan or early February, and am trying to figure out where it'd make sense to live. Work is at DIFC, and I'm not a huge fan of driving, so ideally I'd like to try and get a 1 or 2-BR apartment somewhere in the area, but am hearing massively conflicting information about how much that should (approximately) set me back. I'm a single guy, but will likely have family/friends visiting with some regularity, so am open to keeping an extra bedroom vs. having to sleep on a couch. So, more specifically:

1) Is "Old Town" within walking/easy commute distance of DIFC?
2) Does it make sense to try and live in Dubai without actually buying/owning a car, and to put that potential extra cash into a nicer/bigger apartment?
3) Are there any recommendations for particular buildings to either go after (or avoid) in the area? 
4) I've got a budget (at present) of about 120,000 AED per annum - am I being wildly unrealistic in seeking a 2-BR place for that amount?

Any advice would be most appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## FiveByFive

*Flat-share?*

Quick question about the best place to look for flat-shares.

I need to find somewhere in Jan/Feb to move into, however am finding it hard to find anything decent.
I've looked on Dubizzle mostly, but to be brutally honest, they seem more room-share and sharing with non-Westerners. I'm a Australia girl, and looking to share with an apartment anywhere between JLT to Media City with maybe some British girls - people who would like to go out for some fun too.

Are there any better sites, or is it more of a word of mouth thing here?


----------



## digitalsandman

Hi,

What neighbourhood is the corner of Sheikh Zayed Rd and Muscat St in? Is that Safa, Business Bay, or Jumeirah?

cheers


----------



## taquisiddiqui

dear all,

i am new in uae working as engineer same indicated on visa. i am planning to bring my family here. so need help right form visa to get furnished accommodation in al ain city preferably 1 bhk. currently i am planning to bring my family for short term like for three month. help is appreciated.


----------



## kiwistech

Any opinion on Al khail, and Al quoz area.


----------



## rupeshmail

*Paying Guest for Men in Dubai*

Hi,

I am looking for a PG for working men in Dubai. Does anyone know of any such accommodation? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## saya123

MohsinTS said:


> 1) Is "Old Town" within walking/easy commute distance of DIFC?
> 2) Does it make sense to try and live in Dubai without actually buying/owning a car, and to put that potential extra cash into a nicer/bigger apartment?
> 3) Are there any recommendations for particular buildings to either go after (or avoid) in the area?
> 4) I've got a budget (at present) of about 120,000 AED per annum - am I being wildly unrealistic in seeking a 2-BR place for that amount?



*1) Is "Old Town" within walking/easy commute distance of DIFC?*I wouldnt walk from old town especially conisdering the weather in this part of the world.. its like a burning oven outside atleast 6 months of the year.

*2) Does it make sense to try and live in Dubai without actually buying/owning a car, and to put that potential extra cash into a nicer/bigger apartment?*
NO.. dubai is not small as it seems.. and the public transportation network though better than most less developed countries is still not covering the entire length of city.. metro for example is only usable for visitng certain areas and taxis are expensive.. i would put in money in a car.. be it small but better to have one then not.. fuel here is not that expensive either so there is no reason u shudnt own a car

*3) Are there any recommendations for particular buildings to either go after (or avoid) in the area? *
havent lived there so cant say.. but im sure others can chip in with their feedback here

*4) I've got a budget (at present) of about 120,000 AED per annum - am I being wildly unrealistic in seeking a 2-BR place for that amount?*
wouldnt be enough if ur looking in old town.. but for other areas like sheikh zayed or business bay.. it should be enough.


----------



## joolly

*Hi*



FiveByFive said:


> Quick question about the best place to look for flat-shares.
> 
> I need to find somewhere in Jan/Feb to move into, however am finding it hard to find anything decent.
> I've looked on Dubizzle mostly, but to be brutally honest, they seem more room-share and sharing with non-Westerners. I'm a Australia girl, and looking to share with an apartment anywhere between JLT to Media City with maybe some British girls - people who would like to go out for some fun too.
> 
> Are there any better sites, or is it more of a word of mouth thing here?


Just want to inform u that sharing apartment is illegal in dubai rest u decide


----------



## NazneenKhan

Thank you for sharing all the information about it. Loved it!!!


----------



## FiveByFive

joolly said:


> Just want to inform u that sharing apartment is illegal in dubai rest u decide


Everything is bloody illegal here.
I'm not sure what other options a single woman has other than sharing without splashing out on a hotel room.


----------



## Barnie13

Are you sure sharing apartments is illegal? Or are you referring to subletting that's illegal. Even on the tag below on this page there's a flat mate tab and I'm sure I've seen ads on dubbizle too.


----------



## ffdd

Great idea this, well done BigJimbo and also to TallyHo - will be a real help to the newbies.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Just to clarify, it;s not illegal to share an apartment or villa. It CAN be illegal to sublet, but not neccessarily. It IS illegal to share in mixed gender though, however this is widely ignored and is not a problem until it becomes one. I mean by that if the police knock on your door for something like a domestic disturbance and they find you sharing mixed sex then you can get in real trouble really quickly.


----------



## sammylou

Bigjimbo said:


> Just to clarify, it;s not illegal to share an apartment or villa. It CAN be illegal to sublet, but not neccessarily. It IS illegal to share in mixed gender though, however this is widely ignored and is not a problem until it becomes one. I mean by that if the police knock on your door for something like a domestic disturbance and they find you sharing mixed sex then you can get in real trouble really quickly.


bigjimbo has it right. you can legally share an apartment with the same gender.


----------



## Sara Banu

Guys I have a 2 bedroom +study for rent in green for 140,000. Kindly let me know if any wants to rent it.


----------



## Sara Banu

I have a 2 B/R + STUDY in Greens for rent. Its spacious and has an excellent view. The rent is 135,000 one cheque. Kindly let me know you want to rent it.


----------



## ravip_ag

*Seeking beach facing 1 BR apartment near Emaar Square*

Hi,

I am seeking a beach facing decent 1 or 2 bedroom apartment with balcony near Emaar Square (within 5Kms). Furnished or non furnished doesnt matter. 

My budget is below 80K AED per annum.

Do I stand a chance?

Thanks


----------



## londonmandan

Hi,

I am moving to Dubai in 2 weeks and I have found a property in the Yassat Gloria that I like which is being advertised on Dubizzle by a company called ACE Properties, I have been in contact and explained the situation that I am from here and starting work shortly after arrival etc etc and they said this was fine.

My questions are:

Has anyone heard/used this ACE Properties.

I have checked on the the RERA site and they do come up but as A C E Properties (Maybe just put together to look better)

They say paperwork will take a day and all they need is 10% Deposit

Apart from the above is there anything else I should be asking or checking?

Thanks


----------



## londonmandan

Ok so I can't edit the above but I just got this from them:

_"okkkk heres the catch the guy has started his tenancy contract with the hotel on 22dec 2013 till 22dec 2014 so he is desperate to rent out from today till 22dec 2014 only for 100K in 2 chqs. you will have to keep a refundable 10k deposit as this unit is furnished .

no there are no extra charges for the chiller or anything else. your water/electricity , internet and parking , twice weekly charges are all included in this rent. 

you will have to pay my service charges of Aed 5000/- only."
_
Ok so I don't want to transfer any monies until I see the place (and them for that matter).

One thing that keeps nagging me and I have said this but had no answer, I have no visa or anything (yet) as I will be moving from UK so how can I rent this place without it, also how do I pay cheque with no bank account?


----------



## JJEFFERY

londonmandan said:


> Ok so I can't edit the above but I just got this from them:
> 
> _"okkkk heres the catch the guy has started his tenancy contract with the hotel on 22dec 2013 till 22dec 2014 so he is desperate to rent out from today till 22dec 2014 only for 100K in 2 chqs. you will have to keep a refundable 10k deposit as this unit is furnished .
> 
> no there are no extra charges for the chiller or anything else. your water/electricity , internet and parking , twice weekly charges are all included in this rent.
> 
> you will have to pay my service charges of Aed 5000/- only."
> _
> Ok so I don't want to transfer any monies until I see the place (and them for that matter).
> 
> One thing that keeps nagging me and I have said this but had no answer, I have no visa or anything (yet) as I will be moving from UK so how can I rent this place without it, also how do I pay cheque with no bank account?


I'd be careful with a sublease. They are only allowed under specific circumstances. I think the landlord (in this case the hotel?) must approve the sublease. So make sure you ask about that and research if you pursue further. 

The Agency fee of 5,000 seems pretty standard (it's usually 5% from my experience). I have not used ACE though.

I know for regular renting you have to have a residency visa and bank account. If they tell you otherwise I would be a little wary. BUT I did find something on the Dubai Land website stating that if you got a letter from your employer stating that your visa is in the works, then that would be enough to rent. However, I only found that through a google search (I couldn't navigate to it just within the Dubai Land website), so it might be out of date. You can try giving them a call and see what they say. I know you said you are moving here for work- Do you have a visa in process already? Have you already visited Dubai and made sure that the Gloria is in an area you want to live? A lot of people come here first and live in a serviced hotel for a couple weeks or a month, until they get their bearings. You could even stay short term at the Gloria and see if you like it... I wouldn't rent an apartment here unseen.

Others on the forum probably have more insight for you. Tropicana posted some helpful info back on p 127 I think about not getting scammed.


----------



## londonmandan

JJEFFERY said:


> I'd be careful with a sublease. They are only allowed under specific circumstances. I think the landlord (in this case the hotel?) must approve the sublease. So make sure you ask about that and research if you pursue further.
> 
> The Agency fee of 5,000 seems pretty standard (it's usually 5% from my experience). I have not used ACE though.
> 
> I know for regular renting you have to have a residency visa and bank account. If they tell you otherwise I would be a little wary. BUT I did find something on the Dubai Land website stating that if you got a letter from your employer stating that your visa is in the works, then that would be enough to rent. However, I only found that through a google search (I couldn't navigate to it just within the Dubai Land website), so it might be out of date. You can try giving them a call and see what they say. I know you said you are moving here for work- Do you have a visa in process already? Have you already visited Dubai and made sure that the Gloria is in an area you want to live? A lot of people come here first and live in a serviced hotel for a couple weeks or a month, until they get their bearings. You could even stay short term at the Gloria and see if you like it... I wouldn't rent an apartment here unseen.
> 
> Others on the forum probably have more insight for you. Tropicana posted some helpful info back on p 127 I think about not getting scammed.


Hi thanks for your reply

The company said they will be taking care of the visa etc so I believe one is in progress.

I have visited here a few times and my cousins have stayed in the Gloria prior to getting their own places and said it's a decent place but yes I was also thinking of staying there till everything is sorted then getting moving.


I'll look now


----------



## Alfred1

I'm struggling to find anything about council tax/ground tax type payments?
E.g. monthly service charge for refuse collection, street lighting, etc.
Does this exist in UAE?

I'm trying to work out my finances for when I move over in a month and lets say for example I get a villa in Springs for AED140k per year.
On top of that I need to pay a one-off agency fee 5%.

But what will the monthly costs be over and above the 140k? (not including DEWA).


----------



## rsinner

Alfred1 said:


> I'm struggling to find anything about council tax/ground tax type payments?
> E.g. monthly service charge for refuse collection, street lighting, etc.
> Does this exist in UAE?
> 
> I'm trying to work out my finances for when I move over in a month and lets say for example I get a villa in Springs for AED140k per year.
> On top of that I need to pay a one-off agency fee 5%.
> 
> But what will the monthly costs be over and above the 140k? (not including DEWA).


there is something called housing fee. This will be 5% of your rent and charged monthly with your DEWA bill.


----------



## spike87

Hi all,

I'm just about to renew my apartment after completing the first year. My renewal notice has come through advising me of a 10% increase from 50,000dhs to 55,000dhs. 

After reading through the forum, I have checked the RERA calculator and the results show that the average for my area is 45,000-55,000dhs. It states the landlord is not entitled to any increase. 

What is the process now? Do I go back to the landlord and mention that I have checked the rental increase calculator and that the rate should not increase? Is the calculator legally binding? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## wheretogo

Hi, we are hoping to move out to Dubai later this year. Work location will be around Dubai Sports City. 
Can anyone give us some help on location to move to? We will have approx. 90k per year to spend on rent and have 3 children, so will need family location and will need 3 bed.
thank you in advance.


----------



## despaired

Hey,

I didn't get a reply to my earlier question, hence trying it again. Sorry.

Soon I will be living in Dubai as well. Work wise, I will be located new Jumeirah Beach Park.

Hence I am wondering where I should live? 

Originally I was thinking of shifting to Marina, since there are a lot of other Western Expat ( i am from Europe). However it seems to be quite far off from work. 

Hence my focus has shifted to Downtown or The Palm Jumeirah. For the initial 2 -3 months I will be without a drivers license and will relay on taxis / metro.

From my online research obviously the Palm Jumeirah looks much nicer, with beach access etc. But is there anything else to do? I mean, are there restaurants, shops, malls around? 

Would you suggest a single to live there? 

Downtown may not have the view, but seems to be closer to work ( and will make it easier to commute even, once I start driving myself). Is the area better in terms of shopping ( even groceries), malls, restaurants besides the Dubai Mall? Basically sort of vibrant? I don't need alcohol, but just living the life a bit.

Also from a single perspective. Don't want to be surrounded solely by families..


----------



## blazeaway

despaired said:


> Hey, I didn't get a reply to my earlier question, hence trying it again. Sorry. Soon I will be living in Dubai as well. Work wise, I will be located new Jumeirah Beach Park. Hence I am wondering where I should live? Originally I was thinking of shifting to Marina, since there are a lot of other Western Expat ( i am from Europe). However it seems to be quite far off from work. Hence my focus has shifted to Downtown or The Palm Jumeirah. For the initial 2 -3 months I will be without a drivers license and will relay on taxis / metro. From my online research obviously the Palm Jumeirah looks much nicer, with beach access etc. But is there anything else to do? I mean, are there restaurants, shops, malls around? Would you suggest a single to live there? Downtown may not have the view, but seems to be closer to work ( and will make it easier to commute even, once I start driving myself). Is the area better in terms of shopping ( even groceries), malls, restaurants besides the Dubai Mall? Basically sort of vibrant? I don't need alcohol, but just living the life a bit. Also from a single perspective. Don't want to be surrounded solely by families..


Palm is fine to live, you could look at Business Bay but depends what you want really


----------



## Alfred1

wheretogo said:


> Hi, we are hoping to move out to Dubai later this year. Work location will be around Dubai Sports City.
> Can anyone give us some help on location to move to? We will have approx. 90k per year to spend on rent and have 3 children, so will need family location and will need 3 bed.
> thank you in advance.


I'm currently looking at properties and I'm having to spend at least AED120k to get a 2 bed house in somewhere reasonable like Springs.

I'll be more than happy if someone can point out cheaper accommodation in a good area, but in my experience its not getting any cheaper than that unless you want to compromise on the area you live in.


----------



## zatapa

You won't find anything in the Springs even for aed 150k. Try mirdif.


----------



## rsinner

zatapa said:


> You won't find anything in the Springs even for aed 150k. Try mirdif.


Wow. What a difference a few years make. There was a time (to be fair, in 2009) when quite a few Spring villas were renting at 80K a year (and that was the "Dubizzle price").


----------



## pamela0810

I just received my renewal notice 30 minutes ago...Surprise Surprise....the rent has jumped from 95,000 to 120,000 for a 2 bedroom. My time in the Springs has come to an end.


----------



## rsinner

pamela0810 said:


> I just received my renewal notice 30 minutes ago...Surprise Surprise....the rent has jumped from 95,000 to 120,000 for a 2 bedroom. My time in the Springs has come to an end.


Such a shame. Though, according to the RERA index isnt this rent increase illegal?


----------



## pamela0810

rsinner said:


> Such a shame. Though, according to the RERA index isnt this rent increase illegal?


Yes it is. As per RERA they are only allowed to increase it another 9,500dhs. To be honest though, that house is falling apart and is just not worth it.

So, if anyone has any recommendations of agents, please could you PM me?


----------



## TallyHo

Is it possible to find a villa anywhere in Dubai for under 120K anymore? Let alone a 2-bedroom flat reasonably close to Sheikh Zayed in South Dubai?

People complaining about finding jobs. Salaries and benefits barely keeping up with inflation. So who's fueling the rental increases?



pamela0810 said:


> I just received my renewal notice 30 minutes ago...Surprise Surprise....the rent has jumped from 95,000 to 120,000 for a 2 bedroom. My time in the Springs has come to an end.


----------



## pamela0810

TallyHo said:


> Is it possible to find a villa anywhere in Dubai for under 120K anymore? Let alone a 2-bedroom flat reasonably close to Sheikh Zayed in South Dubai?
> 
> People complaining about finding jobs. Salaries and benefits barely keeping up with inflation. So who's fueling the rental increases?


The only option for me at this point is JLT and I'm not a big fan of high rise apartments. i haven't even started looking at places and I'm stressed out


----------



## jarvo

Posted this in the Sandpit, but thought it should go here. Regarding the new rules for rental increases, do these new rules also apply to first renewals? 

My first renewal is coming up, currently paying 75k in the Marina for a one bed, and the landlord says he wants 85k.

The RERA calculator says I should have an increase of 10% (so the landlord has added on a bit on top anyway!) - but I thought this wouldn't apply to the first renewal of the tenancy?

Can anyone shed any light on this? Thanks.


----------



## TallyHo

I hate to say this as you've already made clear the condition of your villa and the difficult landlord over the years, but it may be better to stick with it. Force the landlord to accept only a 9.5k increase. It'll probably be easier and cheaper than moving especially who knows how much more rents will go up in the next three months.

Although what about Motor City? Are two beds still reasonable out there? 




pamela0810 said:


> The only option for me at this point is JLT and I'm not a big fan of high rise apartments. i haven't even started looking at places and I'm stressed out


----------



## TallyHo

The no increase rule was scrapped a few years back. Increases are now entirely subject to the market value of your flat versus your previous rent.

10% is still pretty stiff. Tells you how much rents have gone up. At the height of the previous boom there was a 5% cap on increases. 

Tell your landlord the rule is 10%, not a penny more.



jarvo said:


> Posted this in the Sandpit, but thought it should go here. Regarding the new rules for rental increases, do these new rules also apply to first renewals?
> 
> My first renewal is coming up, currently paying 75k in the Marina for a one bed, and the landlord says he wants 85k.
> 
> The RERA calculator says I should have an increase of 10% (so the landlord has added on a bit on top anyway!) - but I thought this wouldn't apply to the first renewal of the tenancy?
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this? Thanks.


----------



## jarvo

TallyHo said:


> The no increase rule was scrapped a few years back. Increases are now entirely subject to the market value of your flat versus your previous rent.
> 
> 10% is still pretty stiff. Tells you how much rents have gone up. At the height of the previous boom there was a 5% cap on increases.
> 
> Tell your landlord the rule is 10%, not a penny more.


Thanks TallyHo - not exactly the answer I was hoping for though! 

So is this part of Law 26, Article 9, not valid any more?

"Landlord and tenant mush specify rent value in the tenancy contract, and should 
not increase such rent value or amend any of tenancy contract conditions until 
the elapse of two years from date of inception of the original tenancy relationship."


----------



## rsinner

TallyHo said:


> Tells you how much rents have gone up


I don't think the rents have gone up YET. It is just the index has been "re-indexed". I checked and the rents for Greens for a 2 bed is shown as 100-130. I personally know at least 2 families who pay less than that for a 2 bed. 



jarvo said:


> Thanks TallyHo - not exactly the answer I was hoping for though!
> 
> So is this part of Law 26, Article 9, not valid any more?
> 
> "Landlord and tenant mush specify rent value in the tenancy contract, and should
> not increase such rent value or amend any of tenancy contract conditions until
> the elapse of two years from date of inception of the original tenancy relationship."


I haven't researched this in a while, but from what i recall there was an amendment to this. I had downloaded both this and the amendment from either the Dubai land website or from a law firm's site via google.


----------



## telecompro

jarvo said:


> Thanks TallyHo - not exactly the answer I was hoping for though!
> 
> So is this part of Law 26, Article 9, not valid any more?
> 
> "Landlord and tenant mush specify rent value in the tenancy contract, and should
> not increase such rent value or amend any of tenancy contract conditions until
> the elapse of two years from date of inception of the original tenancy relationship."


Im due for my first renewal as well soon and thought that this the rule as per the Law. Landlord cant increase the contract for a period of 2 years...1st year no increase with 5 % increase max for the 2nd year...is this not correct anymore?


----------



## rsinner

telecompro said:


> Landlord cant increase the contract for a period of 2 years...1st year no increase with 5 % increase max for the 2nd year...is this not correct anymore?


Nope, not correct any more. (in fact, this rule was changed a long time ago even before the current announcements)
Dubai rent index calculator will be updated soon | GulfNews.com


----------



## telecompro

rsinner said:


> Nope, not correct any more. (in fact, this rule was changed a long time ago even before the current announcements)
> Dubai rent index calculator will be updated soon | GulfNews.com


 that is sad...so how does it work now? what is the max they can increase for the first year renewal? If i object to this increase then what solutions do i have? Does he need to give me atleast 1 yr notice as i understand correct? for this 1 yr what would the rent be? the normal amount or the increased one?


----------



## zatapa

The rents have not gone up, the asking prices have gone up and unfortunately, many have been stupid enough to accept anything. Landlords are greedy by nature, you should bargain, threaten to get a lawyer, do anything BUT accepting the asking price. Like I said before, the house next to us went rrom 150 to 190 as the previous tenant moved out. I really don't understand how anyone could accept 190 where others are paying 150. It's the tenants that set the rents, not the landlords!


----------



## telecompro

zatapa said:


> The rents have not gone up, the asking prices have gone up and unfortunately, many have been stupid enough to accept anything. Landlords are greedy by nature, you should bargain, threaten to get a lawyer, do anything BUT accepting the asking price. Like I said before, the house next to us went rrom 150 to 190 as the previous tenant moved out. I really don't understand how anyone could accept 190 where others are paying 150. It's the tenants that set the rents, not the landlords!



the asking prices is the same as the rents have gone up  what is the difference to you? on both scenario's the tenant looses out as we end up not having much options ...believe ppl have no choice but to accept what the landlords are asking for..its sad!


----------



## Alfred1

zatapa said:


> You won't find anything in the Springs even for aed 150k. Try mirdif.



Plenty on Dubizzle advertised from 110k upwards.


----------



## pamela0810

I've done my fair share of running to the RERA courts with my previously landlords. Took him to RERA three years in a row because each year he tried to kick us out with some silly excuse or another. I honestly do not have the energy to do the same thing all over again and would rather move to a newer place for the same price than live in a house that's falling apart. Whoever says the rents have not gone up will need to eat their words when their contract is due for renewal.


----------



## QOFE

zatapa said:


> The rents have not gone up, the asking prices have gone up and unfortunately, many have been stupid enough to accept anything. Landlords are greedy by nature, you should bargain, threaten to get a lawyer, do anything BUT accepting the asking price. Like I said before, the house next to us went rrom 150 to 190 as the previous tenant moved out. I really don't understand how anyone could accept 190 where others are paying 150. It's the tenants that set the rents, not the landlords!


It is the landlords that set the rents- with the support of the new updated index. Some landlords here are rich enough to keep properties empty for ages to try to get the rent level they want. The real estate market here is a wild west with plenty of people that haven't got a clue about the laws (or pretend that they don't). There also seems to be loopholes in the law (basing this on various RERA cases I've read about). 
Unfortunately too many tenants blindly believe in what they are told by estate agents who, despite being paid the commission by tenants, work in favour of the landlords.


----------



## pamela0810

> The iconic standing of xxx itself speaks about the luxury it offers to its inhabitants. The neighborhood, facilities and the class, the tower has in it, keeps no choice but to have a rendezvous with it.
> The absolute serenity and equipped with the state of the art technology ensures the highest luxury and facilities at fingertips.
> The sleek simplicity of the exterior complements the modern luxury of the interior to create a living space that s exclusive, beautiful and utterly unique.


What a beautifully worded ad....with 6 pictures of the tower, lobby and swimming pool but not a single picture of the apartment!


----------



## QOFE

pamela0810 said:


> What a beautifully worded ad....with 6 pictures of the tower, lobby and swimming pool but not a single picture of the apartment!


It's probably:
1) A dump with cockroaches crawling around.
2) The estate agent is as per usual very lazy and can't be bothered to take crappy mobile pics/steal somebody else's photos.


----------



## jamesleahymma

*Renting in DIFC*

Howdy all!

I'm moving over from the UK at the end of Feb. My company was originally setting up in JLT, but are now looking at DIFC.

I've looked at apartments in DIFC on dubizzle and property finder (budget around 100,000) and you seem to get a lot more from you money than you did in JLT. 

What am I missing? Whats it like to live in near DIFC?


----------



## Lili_AL

Hi, I wanted to ask several questions on my case.

My current contract is till end March 2014. In Nov 2013 the landlord told me he wants to sell and sent respective letter. I wrote him by mail I would like to stay. 

Yesterday he told me he's about to sell the appartment, the new landlord is getting appartment for himself, but is ok to prolongate me for one year with new rent.

Questions:
Is n't landloard supposed to send me a 3 months in advance notice about the rent incease? How it works in case he's not sure he will be the landlord at the moment of appartment contract prolongation?

How much can they increase? Based on the increase calculator? Or new landlotrd means he can do anything he wants?

Last most worrying question - I sent my notice saying I want to stay by mail (actually I have no physical address for landlord!). But the landlord sent his by mail (because he obviously knows my address). Cannot find a law saying if mail is legal or not... Does somebody know?

Regards,
Anna


----------



## ITrecruiter4785

Hi, I am planning to move to Dubai in March and work in the Marina Plaza, can anyone recommend areas / specific apartment blocks that are close by?


----------



## felicetta76

HI!!
I read all post of this Super Thread (very very useful) but i didnt find an answer about my new problem.
I'm here again!!My husband and I are still looking for an apatment  ...we'd like stay within +/- 150k ( 5%agent+5% landlord+ 5% DEWA included).
Last week we visited a few apts in 29 boulevard ( 1 bedroom+ study) and i belived it was possible to rent one of them but...CHILLER FEE!! How could I pay in chiller fees (not bills) for an 1100 sqft apartment?
Thank you very much for any kind of support or advice.
=) unfortunately i'm new in Dubai so I can be helpful but i hope to do it asap!!


----------



## felbridge

*Building facilities*

Hi everyone. Long term reader - first time writer (so be nice!!). Getting closer to moving to Dubai but still trying to work out where to live.

I was just wondering what the general thoughts are on having a building with gym/pool facilities. I've found a place that I want to move to but it doesn't have a pool/gym in the building which so many others seem to offer. I was just wondering if having these facilities in your building is useful or are they largely left un-maintained and in bad shape etc? I'm sure this comes down to the individual buildings - but any guidance will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hda

*2 bed high end with pool close ish to DIFC*

I am close to accepting a job offer in Dubai, office in DIFC area. If I want to avoid long commutes, is it reasonable to expect a good quality 2 bed apartment in a good building with useable pool and no/low noise to cost AED200,000 per annum? Or is that too high/low?

Thank you very much

HDA


----------



## angvince

Great post.


----------



## MiamiBoy

I am looking for a good agent please pm me . Thank you


----------



## saraswat

MiamiBoy said:


> I am looking for a good agent please pm me . Thank you


You won't be able to receive pm's until having made 5 valid posts. In the mean time check out this thread:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/142598-estate-agents.html


----------



## geekgirl_5

Hey all

I've been trying to sift through the forums without much luck. If someone is going to work in Al Ain, but still wants to be close-ish to Dubai, where would you recommend?


----------



## BedouGirl

geekgirl_5 said:


> Hey all I've been trying to sift through the forums without much luck. If someone is going to work in Al Ain, but still wants to be close-ish to Dubai, where would you recommend?


There nowhere between the two places. I guess the best thing would be to opt to live on the Dubai-Al Ain Highway, somewhere like DSO or The Villas.


----------



## Jada

*Enquiring*

Thank you for the information it has really been helpful for us the first timers.

I would like to ask Is it possible to have your company in the same apartment or villa , to make life easier and cheaper like paying rent for one no two in Dubai.

I have seen some companies along Jumeirah street, do people live in them?


----------



## zatapa

If you live in the villas, you probably save 30 minutes compared to the more popular places in dubai, plus it's also more affordable. In Al Ain though, you'd probably be able to get a 3br villa for the price of an al quoz shared apartment.


----------



## Jada

ok but can I still work and live in that Villa.....so that I dont pay rent for two places but only one place....


----------



## FMMIRZA

yes


----------



## Eduseeker

Great Info


----------



## zuhier_d

nice to meet u guys.

I wanna ask about the status of International City, Im going to move there soon, but I scare of smell of sewage, somebodies told me there are not heat smell now like before.

can anyone live there tell me the truth and what is his/her reputation regarding the living in 
International city, and what is the recommendations for that place. 

also which cluster is better in the IC?

thx


----------



## CMBWCG

Guys I am also looking for a serviced apartment near the airport . A 2 bed apartment . I have written to few agents online but they seem to be very unresponsive . I am not going to drive at the beginning so Metro will be my choice of travel. Any advice please


----------



## Jen-ny

jamesleahymma said:


> Howdy all!
> 
> I'm moving over from the UK at the end of Feb. My company was originally setting up in JLT, but are now looking at DIFC.
> 
> I've looked at apartments in DIFC on dubizzle and property finder (budget around 100,000) and you seem to get a lot more from you money than you did in JLT.
> 
> What am I missing? Whats it like to live in near DIFC?


DIFC is an upscale business neighborhood, while JLT is a medium range residential area. In DIFC there is few housing option, but it is a trendy area with art galleries and trendy restaurants. It doesn't have much for everyday living (supermarket and stores). 
JLT is still in the process of being finalized, more and more restaurants and shops are open however the parking and traffic can be really annoying.

In terms of location, JLT is close to Dubai Marina (with some nice walking areas and restaurants) and DIFC is close to Downtown Dubai (with Dubai Mall and Burj Khalifa - the highest building in the world).


----------



## Monys14

Is not that hard to find but you need to look for a week to go viewings, to meet the owners and try to negociate, for them to see you are a serious client. The rent has increased but is not impossible. Hope I helped you.


----------



## TMH

*Rent Increases*

Hi Expat Team,

I am hearing and reading similar posts about rental increases sky-rocketing !!! due to this EXPO 2020. Is this the case ?


----------



## Alfred1

TMH said:


> Hi Expat Team,
> 
> I am hearing and reading similar posts about rental increases sky-rocketing !!! due to this EXPO 2020. Is this the case ?


I think landlords are trying to create that hype but I'm not sure if its working.
Over the last few months I've seen rents creep up a bit but they don't seem to be selling, as far as I know at the moment supply is outstripping demand.

And the few people I know that have had their rents put up and been given eviction notices have moved out but the places are still empty because no one is silly enough to pay the new higher rental prices.

I just moved into a place in Springs for 120k, there are properties in the same place for 140k but they're empty and at that price will probably stay empty until the landlord realises he's not going to get anyone to move in at that price.

Rent is certainly a bit higher than it was a couple of years ago, but in my personal experience I don't think this rent hype is all its made out to be.
I could be wrong as I'm not in the rental business and just a normal punter, so haven't looked at many really, but I didn't struggle getting a place at the price I set myself.


----------



## TMH

Thank you for your response. I hope this is the case. Cheers


----------



## zatapa

Differs per area, i think. I was really surprised here that people are accepting prices that are 20% higher than what the previous tenants paid. Not many villas in the ranches seem to be empty for longer periods.


----------



## Byja

What are all the things that need to be done when vacating an apartment and moving to another, and how much do they cost?
For example, I need to come up with final DEWA bill, but do I need to pay something to have electricity and water switched on in new apartment? Same goes for DU/Etisalat.


----------



## BedouGirl

Byja said:


> What are all the things that need to be done when vacating an apartment and moving to another, and how much do they cost? For example, I need to come up with final DEWA bill, but do I need to pay something to have electricity and water switched on in new apartment? Same goes for DU/Etisalat.


To move out, you need to close out your utilities, whatever they may be. Transfer or close out on telephone, internet and cable. And then reverse everything to move in. Deposits vary but you will certainly need them for utilities including cooling. Did you keep your security deposit receipts from your current accommodation? You'll need them for refunds when you close the accounts.


----------



## Chief1au

I have accepted a Position with Dubai Government - RTA - I want to rent a Furnished 2 Bed Apartment monthly for 3 months until I have been fully contracted and my wife joins me.

I have tried Dubizzle, Homefinder and various sites but they 'freeze' a lot and there is no assistance . I am working out of Um Ramool and Festival City - AlBadia and Mirdif were suggested to me. We are budgeting 8 - 10,000 a month . I thought that would give us something nice

Any advice gladly accepted

Thank You


----------



## Alifed

Hi all,
I am planning to move to Dubai within 3 weeks. My work will be at World Trade Center (Maybe called DIFC, not sure)

Its hard to choose, since the DIFC area lacks the usual everyday needs. On the other hand, it would be annoying to spend much time commuting..

any suggestions about a nice place to live in?

The rent limit will be around 90000 Dirhams..


----------



## ksonday

Hi, 

I work in the DIFC and Live in Al Barsha, it takes me less than 15 minutes with the Metro and about 20 minutes by car to travel.
There's a metro station close to DIFC "Emirates Towers" Metro Station. You can look at areas like Business Bay which is closeby. there's also other areas further a little further away like Al-Barsha, Tecom, Marina, Jumeira Lake Towers. I'm sure you can get a place for 90k in any of these areas. All the above mentioned areas are close to a metro station.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Dulence

Hello people,

Great thread, a lot of useful info. I have a question, I'm moving to Dubai in 5 days, and I'm actively searching for an apartment in a JLT area, my budget is around 55-60 thousands dhs. The problem is that I can't do anything via dubizzle,bayut, and similar web sites since the are uploading imaginary apartments. 
On my arrival, I will have one week of paid hotel in order to find an apartment. My question is:

Will I have enough of time (7 days) to find an apartment, and whats the best way to find it? 

It is really urgent, if anyone have some ideas or comments please share them with me.

Thanks a lot everyone,


----------



## ksonday

it's impossible to get yourself an apartment in 7 days even if you find one unless you have someone that will forward the rental cheques for you until you get your residency sorted out for you to open a bank account here.
You also need to be a resident before you can rent an apartment.


----------



## ksonday

You won't get anything for 55/60k in JLT




Dulence said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Great thread, a lot of useful info. I have a question, I'm moving to Dubai in 5 days, and I'm actively searching for an apartment in a JLT area, my budget is around 55-60 thousands dhs. The problem is that I can't do anything via dubizzle,bayut, and similar web sites since the are uploading imaginary apartments.
> On my arrival, I will have one week of paid hotel in order to find an apartment. My question is:
> 
> Will I have enough of time (7 days) to find an apartment, and whats the best way to find it?
> 
> It is really urgent, if anyone have some ideas or comments please share them with me.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone,


----------



## Dulence

I will get the visa on my arrival, I have signed a contract and I plan to open my bank account as soon as I arrive there. The thing is that I can't do almost nothing from France, I have to organize everything when I arrive there. 
I will work in a JLT area thats why I'm searching for an apartment over there, and since I dont know how the bus/metro connexion is organized in Dubai, I prefer to search for an apartment close to my work.


----------



## QOFE

Dulence said:


> I will get the visa on my arrival, I have signed a contract and I plan to open my bank account as soon as I arrive there. The thing is that I can't do almost nothing from France, I have to organize everything when I arrive there.
> I will work in a JLT area thats why I'm searching for an apartment over there, and since I dont know how the bus/metro connexion is organized in Dubai, I prefer to search for an apartment close to my work.


The residency visa requires a few more steps. It's subject to passing the medical so your residency visa won't be ready on your arrival. You might be able to rent an apartment with a letter from the employer that the visa is under process but to rent an apartment you need a bank account. Some banks might not let you open an account until you have the visa. 
Have a look on the metro map on the RTA website. It might give you an idea to areas close to metro stations. Google maps also have the metro stations on it.
Tecom (internet city is the metro stop) might be an option for you as it's cheaper than JLT but not too far away.


----------



## ksonday

you can probably get a 1 bedroom apartment in JLT for between 80-95k

You must have a the residency VISA stamp in your passport. It normally takes few days after you arrive.
There is a Cheap Hotel in Jebel Ali (Easy Hotel), if you don't get a permanent place in time. you can take the metro from there to JLT....not too many train stops away and it fairly straight forward to travel from there on the metro.



Dulence said:


> I will get the visa on my arrival, I have signed a contract and I plan to open my bank account as soon as I arrive there. The thing is that I can't do almost nothing from France, I have to organize everything when I arrive there.
> I will work in a JLT area thats why I'm searching for an apartment over there, and since I dont know how the bus/metro connexion is organized in Dubai, I prefer to search for an apartment close to my work.


----------



## Dulence

I'm searching for a studio as its cheaper, thats why my budget would be lower. Of course, it will have to be furnished. I would like to search for the apartment in other areas as well, but I heard that it's pretty warm during the day, and that walking around by foot is not really advised when you're wearing a business suit. 

I saw on internet that people found the apartments (studios) for something like 50/65 dhs, furnished, in JLT. Also, is it possible to pay the rent every month, because paying the whole year at once means that I will need to have at least 65000 dhs on my account which is almost impossible for a student who just finished his studies.


----------



## QOFE

Dulence said:


> I'm searching for a studio as its cheaper, thats why my budget would be lower. Of course, it will have to be furnished. I would like to search for the apartment in other areas as well, but I heard that it's pretty warm during the day, and that walking around by foot is not really advised when you're wearing a business suit.
> 
> I saw on internet that people found the apartments (studios) for something like 50/65 dhs, furnished, in JLT. Also, is it possible to pay the rent every month, because paying the whole year at once means that I will need to have at least 65000 dhs on my account which is almost impossible for a student who just finished his studies.


Rents are usually payable in one, two or four cheques here. I've heard of twelve but it's not common and might be very hard to find. A lot of landlords are now demanding one cheque. If you go through an agent you will also need to pay 5% commission (based on annual rent) to them. You also need to pay one month deposit as well as deposit to DEWA to get electricity and water connected. DU/Etisalat also requires deposits to open account. So there is a lot of cash needed to pay up front.
If you chose to live in a hotel apartment you can pay monthly but you pay more than if you negotiate for let's say three months and get discount then.
Can your employer help with giving you the full years rent money and then deducting from your salary on a monthly basis?

At the moment we actually have very pleasant weather. It's just over 20C daytime so you shouldn't have any issues walking about. During the summer it will be too hot to walk around too much.


----------



## Faith85

Good Evening forum. I am new to Expat forum & would love to have some advice.

I am moving to Dubai in March. My workplace will be located in Al Barsha. My maximum budget is 60,000 per year. What are my options for an affordable apartment (1BR or Studio) nearby?
What kind of place is Al Barsha for living? Or Tecom for that matter? I hear The Greens is a really nice place. So far, Discovery Gardens has been more corresponding to the budget but it is 16 km away.

Also, people have been advising to always rent a furnished apartment instead of unfurnished. Need you suggestions.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Alifed

ksonday said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work in the DIFC and Live in Al Barsha, it takes me less than 15 minutes with the Metro and about 20 minutes by car to travel.
> There's a metro station close to DIFC "Emirates Towers" Metro Station. You can look at areas like Business Bay which is closeby. there's also other areas further a little further away like Al-Barsha, Tecom, Marina, Jumeira Lake Towers. I'm sure you can get a place for 90k in any of these areas. All the above mentioned areas are close to a metro station.
> I hope this helps.


Thank you Ksonday,

I will check Al Barsha and Tecom, I think 22 km is far from my work location (For Marina and JLT)

If you have any further info regarding Al Barsha, it would be great

Thanks again


----------



## Alifed

*Same situation here*



Dulence said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Great thread, a lot of useful info. I have a question, I'm moving to Dubai in 5 days, and I'm actively searching for an apartment in a JLT area, my budget is around 55-60 thousands dhs. The problem is that I can't do anything via dubizzle,bayut, and similar web sites since the are uploading imaginary apartments.
> On my arrival, I will have one week of paid hotel in order to find an apartment. My question is:
> 
> Will I have enough of time (7 days) to find an apartment, and whats the best way to find it?
> 
> It is really urgent, if anyone have some ideas or comments please share them with me.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone,


Hi Dulence,

It seems we have something in common

keep in touch


----------



## Jennifer89

Hey!

My husband and I are looking for a 1 or 2 bed apartment in Dubai marina.. Price range 130000-175000.

Are there any towers that any would would recommend or seriously not recommend?!

We are both 24 and British, looking for a fun, friendly atmosphere.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## umbreenhammad

*impz*

Hi
I would appreciate ant information regarding living In international media production zone IMPZ.
are there any supermarkets in the buildings or near by and is it populated with families???


----------



## Chief1au

I am moving to Dubai in a few weeks. I am working in the Umm Ramool area 'Old Dubai' my wife and I wish to rent a 2 X Bed , 2 X Bath Fully Furnished Apartment with Gym , Pool Access and were budgeting 8 - 10,000 aed a Month . 

Any suggestions please.


----------



## string_beats

Dulence said:


> I will get the visa on my arrival, I have signed a contract and I plan to open my bank account as soon as I arrive there. The thing is that I can't do almost nothing from France, I have to organize everything when I arrive there.
> I will work in a JLT area thats why I'm searching for an apartment over there, and since I dont know how the bus/metro connexion is organized in Dubai, I prefer to search for an apartment close to my work.


If you cant find an apartment in 7 days, there is always a option available to move in shared apartment on temporary basis without getting involve in any contract. If you can coming alone it would be very easy to get one but if you are moving with family still you can get separate room. 

This is what I did when I was waiting for bank account and residence permit.


----------



## string_beats

Jennifer89 said:


> Hey!
> 
> My husband and I are looking for a 1 or 2 bed apartment in Dubai marina.. Price range 130000-175000.
> 
> Are there any towers that any would would recommend or seriously not recommend?!
> 
> We are both 24 and British, looking for a fun, friendly atmosphere.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


You can easily get 2 bed room in JBR and Dubai Marina, I will recommend you to get in Murjan or Sadaf . People are extremely friendly, close to beach (just 5 minutes walk away) and mostly western live there.

The popular skydive Dubai is also a walk away! you can also get good excess to restaurants too


----------



## string_beats

Alifed said:


> Hi all,
> I am planning to move to Dubai within 3 weeks. My work will be at World Trade Center (Maybe called DIFC, not sure)
> 
> Its hard to choose, since the DIFC area lacks the usual everyday needs. On the other hand, it would be annoying to spend much time commuting..
> 
> any suggestions about a nice place to live in?
> 
> The rent limit will be around 90000 Dirhams..



your budget is pretty decent you can certainly get good bargain. you may get one bedroom in that price range if lucky enough 

Good Luck


----------



## Alifed

string_beats said:


> your budget is pretty decent you can certainly get good bargain. you may get one bedroom in that price range if lucky enough
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you string_beats, that's why I cancelled a PhD scholarship at Manchester university: Agood job with a decent salary  ..

btw, could you suggest me an area close to DIFC to live in??

Thanks again


----------



## Dulence

Thank you guys for the replies. Can someone tell me whats the distance between Discovery Gardens and JLT, by bus and metro? How long does the trip takes usually?


----------



## Alifed

Dulence said:


> Thank you guys for the replies. Can someone tell me whats the distance between Discovery Gardens and JLT, by bus and metro? How long does the trip takes usually?


Hi Dulence,,

You can google for Dubai metro and access their website, you can get a timetable and a map for the metro there..
You can use it along with Google maps to get more info. That's what I did


----------



## Dulence

I saw that usually it takes somewhere between 20 to 30 minutes, but since I read an article about traffic jams in Dubai Gardens I wanted to see if there is someone how has a firsthand info.


----------



## Alifed

Dulence said:


> I saw that usually it takes somewhere between 20 to 30 minutes, but since I read an article about traffic jams in Dubai Gardens I wanted to see if there is someone how has a firsthand info.


I will stick to the metro, faster and jam free..


----------



## haibinhle

Dulence said:


> I'm searching for a studio as its cheaper, thats why my budget would be lower. Of course, it will have to be furnished. I would like to search for the apartment in other areas as well, but I heard that it's pretty warm during the day, and that walking around by foot is not really advised when you're wearing a business suit.
> 
> I saw on internet that people found the apartments (studios) for something like 50/65 dhs, furnished, in JLT. Also, is it possible to pay the rent every month, because paying the whole year at once means that I will need to have at least 65000 dhs on my account which is almost impossible for a student who just finished his studies.


Bonjour Dulence,

Looking for an appartment in 7 days is not an easy task. You should ask for 1 month temporary accommodation from your company. It's commun sense here.

Your budget is low taking into account recent increase in rent and your prefered area is also one of the most preferable area by western expats. So the rent is higher there than other areas. In addition, It's really hard to find a fully furnished (meublé) and monthly-basis studio at 60k. You should take into account the expense needed for your furniture (that should be included in your relocation package provided by your employer).

Some additional information has been provided by others. If I were you, I would opt for Discovery Garden or Dubai Investment Park. 
Remember, you should open your bank account as soon as possible and have a cheque book for signing the rental contract (I used to miss one appart due to the fact that I didnt have a cheque book at the time the landlord asked for signature)

Bonne chance/good luck to you.

BR,
HBLE


----------



## Alifed

Hi all,
I am planning to move to Dubai within 3 weeks. My work will be at World Trade Center (Maybe called DIFC, not sure)

Its hard to choose, since the DIFC area lacks the usual everyday needs. On the other hand, it would be annoying to spend much time commuting..

any suggestions about a nice place to live in? Anybody works in World Trade Center or DIFC ?

The rent limit will be around 90000 Dirhams..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## friendly_shah

Dulence said:


> I saw that usually it takes somewhere between 20 to 30 minutes, but since I read an article about traffic jams in Dubai Gardens I wanted to see if there is someone how has a firsthand info.


Yes, Even today there was a huge traffic Jam Sheikh Zahid Road. It best to live at a walking distance from work, that's what I do and save myself from hassle of getting stuck unnecessary in traffic


----------



## jbonkers

Hi All, my 1st years contract is up in June but I have a few questions hopefully someone can answer

Is it one years notice a landlord must give if they want you to vacate? (I have not received any notice)

As it will be the second years contract am I right in thinking the rent cannot be increased?

When renewing the contract can I keep the same payment terms (currently 4 cheques) or is this at the landlords discretion?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Alifed

Huliya said:


> For any rental inquiries please contact me /snip/
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Huliya


ِAre you any authorized agent by RERA ?


----------



## telecompro

jbonkers said:


> Hi All, my 1st years contract is up in June but I have a few questions hopefully someone can answer
> 
> Is it one years notice a landlord must give if they want you to vacate? (I have not received any notice)
> 
> As it will be the second years contract am I right in thinking the rent cannot be increased?
> 
> When renewing the contract can I keep the same payment terms (currently 4 cheques) or is this at the landlords discretion?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I have exact same questions....


----------



## Huliya

Yes I am RERA /snip/
Been in Dubai for 10 years 


Alifed said:


> ِAre you any authorized agent by RERA ?


----------



## telecompro

Huliya said:


> Yes I am RERA /snip/
> Been in Dubai for 10 years


How about you answer our questions online then? Thanks


----------



## Alifed

Huliya said:


> Yes I am RERA /snip/ Been in Dubai for 10 years


 It is great to hear so Huliya, Could you write your Skype so I can contact you there


----------



## BedouGirl

Alifed said:


> It is great to hear so Huliya, Could you write your Skype so I can contact you there


For your own safety, please do not post private contact details on the forum - thank you.


----------



## friendly_shah

what are conditions on which a landlord can ask the tenant to vacant the unit and what is duration of the notice period required?


----------



## friendly_shah

if the landlord don't have title deed (bought property in2007 and at that time in Dubai there was no title deed required)and wants to apply now from the Dubai Land Department now then how much they need to pay to the DLD to get one?


----------



## DuabiExpat

A very well written idea of where Dubai is and what you guys need to know before moving in to an apartment.
I have been in Dubai since a last few years, and initially had some trouble finding apartments and places. However, once youre here long enough you get to know the right agents, and they can really help you.

In most cases, my advice would be to make sure you can pinpoint which area you want to live in- whether its Palm or Marina or Downtown. Each has a very different appeal and feel to it.

If any of you require help, and reasonable agents to work with, I could refer you guys to one or two that I know, and I swear by.

Other than accommodation, my only advice is- if you do not have a license from your home country.. GET IT!! A car is essential here, without a car it become really difficult


----------



## Alifed

DuabiExpat said:


> A very well written idea of where Dubai is and what you guys need to know before moving in to an apartment.
> I have been in Dubai since a last few years, and initially had some trouble finding apartments and places. However, once youre here long enough you get to know the right agents, and they can really help you.
> 
> In most cases, my advice would be to make sure you can pinpoint which area you want to live in- whether its Palm or Marina or Downtown. Each has a very different appeal and feel to it.
> 
> If any of you require help, and reasonable agents to work with, I could refer you guys to one or two that I know, and I swear by.
> 
> Other than accommodation, my only advice is- if you do not have a license from your home country.. GET IT!! A car is essential here, without a car it become really difficult


Hi DubaiExpat, 

Could you suggest us a good agent ? my work will be located in World Trade Center.. 

Any thoughts will be helpful 

Thx


----------



## BedouGirl

Please remember that advertising is not allowed unless you are a premium member. If you have sufficient posts, you may make recommendations. Thank you.


----------



## Alifed

BedouGirl said:


> Please remember that advertising is not allowed unless you are a premium member. If you have sufficient posts, you may make recommendations. Thank you.


ِِAre we in north Korea ??


----------



## BedouGirl

Alifed said:


> ِِAre we in north Korea ??


Read the forum rules please.


----------



## Alifed

BedouGirl said:


> Read the forum rules please.


No need to, as long as Kim Jong is happy with them

Will search for another place for help

Thx..


----------



## sumzupdis

Dulence said:


> Thank you guys for the replies. Can someone tell me whats the distance between Discovery Gardens and JLT, by bus and metro? How long does the trip takes usually?


Hi, I am new to DG and have my office in JLT only. I have one friend who lives on Street 1 and I stay on Street 3. Now I have travelled by both means - Metro and Car

For metro, there are two buses F43 (Ibn Batuta Metro Station) and F42 (Nakheel Power Metro Station). F42 is little quicker. Yes traffic is bad in DG in the morning because there is a single access road to Sheikh Zayed Road. So take around 15 minutes max to reach to Metro station by F42 and 25 mins max by F43 from Street 3-4. Without traffic time taken is 5-10 minutes by F42 and 10-15 minutes by F43. Then you reach Metro and JLT is only two stations from Ibn Batuta and takes 15 minutes incl train wait time and transit etc. From JLT you can walk down to your office from the basements. The whole exercise for me takes like 40 minutes end to end.

Now when I go with my friend I walk down from street 3 to street 1 and we go by car. I take 5 minutes to walk, and 15 minutes to reach my office even in bad traffic. Thats 20 mins tops! I assume once I get my car I will reach in the same time.

Car is any day faster. Walking, waiting for the Bus and transit times are the major deterrents and time consuming activities. Car is point to point and faster. 

Another option you can explore is Hiring a cab - this will cost you 20-25 dhs one way but will save you lot of hassle but then getting a cab in the morning is very tough. You will need to prebook and thats expensive as base fare is 10 dhs i think instead of 3 dhs when you take a vacant cab on the go!


----------



## Milady

Thank you for the usefull input


----------



## nair.2322

Hello friends, I got a job in Jebel Ali Freezone. I am a fresher in the UAE market and as expected, my salary is not much!

Anyways, I am looking for a cheap studio somewhere near the freezone. The max I am willing to spend per year is AED 18000. I am not really looking forward to a shared accommodation, will prefer to live alone. Any suggestions?

Also, if there are no cheap places in Dubai, how practical is it for me to live in Sharjah. I plan to buy a car very soon. My office timing is 7am. How practical is it to drive from Sharjah to Jebel Ali, considering rush hour traffic? How much time will it take for me to drive down, assuming I am not staying on the Sharjah border. 

And finally, what about Ajman? That place is real cheap.

I am okay with about 90 minutes of driving one way.


----------



## dontbuy

*Flat Share - Temp Housing?*

Hey all,

Maybe accepting an offer shortly. However, my wife and family may stay in London until the school year begins in September.

Any advice on finding a flatshare or temp housing?

Thanks


----------



## Maestroeg

Alifed said:


> Hi all,
> I am planning to move to Dubai within 3 weeks. My work will be at World Trade Center (Maybe called DIFC, not sure)
> 
> Its hard to choose, since the DIFC area lacks the usual everyday needs. On the other hand, it would be annoying to spend much time commuting..
> 
> any suggestions about a nice place to live in? Anybody works in World Trade Center or DIFC ?
> 
> The rent limit will be around 90000 Dirhams..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Im in the property rents business and your best choice is downtown Dubai or Business Bay the price starts from 75k for 1 bedroom but you can still check further areas like Barsha or Greens as you will be driving against the traffic so don't worry about everyday commuting.


----------



## Maestroeg

jbonkers said:


> Hi All, my 1st years contract is up in June but I have a few questions hopefully someone can answer
> 
> Is it one years notice a landlord must give if they want you to vacate? (I have not received any notice)
> 
> As it will be the second years contract am I right in thinking the rent cannot be increased?
> 
> When renewing the contract can I keep the same payment terms (currently 4 cheques) or is this at the landlords discretion?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I'm in property business 
Landlord should send you a letter 3 month before the end of the contract or according to what's written in the contract.
Landlord can't increase rent second year its illegal and you can go to DLD and they will protect you. But again it depends on whats written in the contract.
Terms of payment should be the same.
Anyway if the landlord break any of the roles just let him know that you will go to DLD or RERA. He will change his attitude immediately. 
I suggest that you should call him now and ask to renew the contract.


----------



## QOFE

Maestroeg said:


> I'm in property business
> Landlord should send you a letter 3 month before the end of the contract or according to what's written in the contract.
> Landlord can't increase rent second year its illegal and you can go to DLD and they will protect you. But again it depends on whats written in the contract.
> Terms of payment should be the same.
> Anyway if the landlord break any of the roles just let him know that you will go to DLD or RERA. He will change his attitude immediately.
> I suggest that you should call him now and ask to renew the contract.


Yet another one in "property business"... Do you mean that you're an estate agent?
Why are you dishing out INCORRECT advise?
There is no law anymore preventing rent increase on the first renewal of a tenancy agreement, i.e second year. Landlords can increase the rent if the Rent Calculator permits it and they give three months notice before the renewal of agreement.
Here's one link and there are plenty of others.
Category: Tenancy - Dubai Laws
No wonder people are getting confused here when estate agents are not up to scratch with the law.


----------



## Chief1au

This thread is almost as frustrating as Dubizzle and the false ads on it.

Can anyone recommend n Agent in Dubai. I arrive April 1st and will be in a Hotel for 2 weeks supplied by my employer (Dubai Govt.)

I want a Fully Furnished 2 Bed apartment for 3 Months and if I am satisfied with position I have a long term Rental requirement and bring in my wife.

Advice please. My Office is in Umm Ramool - Old Dubai - I will have a Vehicle . Had envisaged 8 - 10,000 aed a Month


----------



## dianepriestley

Chief1au said:


> This thread is almost as frustrating as Dubizzle and the false ads on it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend n Agent in Dubai. I arrive April 1st and will be in a Hotel for 2 weeks supplied by my employer (Dubai Govt.)
> 
> I want a Fully Furnished 2 Bed apartment for 3 Months and if I am satisfied with position I have a long term Rental requirement and bring in my wife.
> 
> Advice please. My Office is in Umm Ramool - Old Dubai - I will have a Vehicle . Had envisaged 8 - 10,000 aed a Month


Hi I can recommend Britam Estate they are downtown in Dubai and can sort you out. phone and ask for Kanwal or Gretchin as soon as possible so they can find suitable property in advance for you. Give them your email so they can email what they have. Their number /snip/. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Chief1au

dianepriestley said:


> Hi I can recommend Britam Estate they are downtown in Dubai and can sort you out. phone and ask for Kanwal or Gretchin as soon as possible so they can find suitable property in advance for you. Give them your email so they can email what they have. Their number /snip/. I hope everything works out for you.



Thank You so Much.

John


----------



## Chief1au

Thank you for the suggestion. Have rung and spoken to Gretchen and meeting up with her in Dubai as soon as possible after my arrival


----------



## dianepriestley

Hi, thats great new! Gretchen will find you suitable and affordable accommodation. 

All the best.


----------



## dianepriestley

I would recommend the Springs - phone me for details /snip/ - Diane


----------



## blazeaway

Chief1au said:


> This thread is almost as frustrating as Dubizzle and the false ads on it. Can anyone recommend n Agent in Dubai. I arrive April 1st and will be in a Hotel for 2 weeks supplied by my employer (Dubai Govt.) I want a Fully Furnished 2 Bed apartment for 3 Months and if I am satisfied with position I have a long term Rental requirement and bring in my wife. Advice please. My Office is in Umm Ramool - Old Dubai - I will have a Vehicle . Had envisaged 8 - 10,000 aed a Month


Yes pm me


----------



## Zeeshan08

nair.2322 said:


> Hello friends, I got a job in Jebel Ali Freezone. I am a fresher in the UAE market and as expected, my salary is not much!
> 
> Anyways, I am looking for a cheap studio somewhere near the freezone. The max I am willing to spend per year is AED 18000. I am not really looking forward to a shared accommodation, will prefer to live alone. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, if there are no cheap places in Dubai, how practical is it for me to live in Sharjah. I plan to buy a car very soon. My office timing is 7am. How practical is it to drive from Sharjah to Jebel Ali, considering rush hour traffic? How much time will it take for me to drive down, assuming I am not staying on the Sharjah border.
> 
> And finally, what about Ajman? That place is real cheap.
> 
> I am okay with about 90 minutes of driving one way.


18k per year won't get you anything in Dubai, you would need to share. Driving that early from Sharjah will take you about 90 minutes each way which is your limit fortunately.

Realistically Ajman would probably take as much time I think if you were to grab emirates road all the way down.

People on the forums will talk down on sharjah but honestly sharjah is a perfectly fine place to live. I had been in Dubai, and now got a cheaper and bigger place in sharjah right on the ocean with plenty of activity for my daughter around close by in a brand new building. So far so good.


----------



## FlyingD

What part of Dubai is DIFC in? For example, I was looking for what parts of Dubai trolley.ae delivers to:



> We currently deliver to the zones below, and we are expanding all the time.
> 
> Al Barsha Dubai Marina Jumeirah Village Circle The Gardens
> Al Safa Emirates Hills Jumeirah Village Triangle The Greens
> Al Wasl Internet City Knowledge Village The Lakes
> Burj Khalifa JBR Media City The Meadows
> Business Bay JLT Old Town The Springs
> Discovery Gardens  Jumeirah Palm Jumeirah The Views
> Downtown Dubai Jumeirah Islands Tecom Umm Suqiem


DIFC is not listed, what gives?


----------



## ATC

Hi all, so I've just accepted a post in the UAE and will be working between AD and Dubai. I'm looking for a 2 bed as I'm expecting A LOT of visitors and the sofa bed idea for weeks at a time does not appeal. Any ideas where would be good for a westerner? I don't mind a commute, as long as it's not through the busiest areas! I move out in a couple of months and only want to really go up to about 75-80k a year so i guess the marina is out! Thoughts?


----------



## MohsinTS

Hi all - moved to Dubai about 2 weeks ago and am struggling to find a place; I suspect that the relocation agents I've been assigned by my company aren't very good! They're spending a fair amount of time showing me properties that are clearly outside my budget. I don't have a US/UK driving license and work in DIFC, so am trying to find something reasonably close to a metro station, and in the general vicinity. Two questions:

1) Are there any brokers with whom veterans of Dubai have had a good experience? 
2) I'm looking to find a large 1BR or even a 2BR within a budget of about AED 120-130k per year; including utilities such as DEWA and chiller etc., was hoping to stay within 140k per year. Does that sound at all realistic for the SZR/downtown/DIFC area? 

Any input gratefully accepted (and appreciated!)...


----------



## niyati

Hi,

I believe it is illegal in Dubai to share an apartment with others, where the tenancy contract may be in one person's name, although this law isn't really imposed.

My question is, if I were to live alone in a studio apartment without a tenancy contract, would that be illegal? I understand that this isn't legally a great deal for me, but my question is whether or not this is illegal.

Please help.


----------



## rtotheizzo17

Is anyone familiar with the Jumeirah Village Circle (JVC) near Al Barsha and Sports City? 

The company that is recruiting me has accommodation here, from google maps it appears to be away from the city center, beaches, and entertainment. 

Is this a good neighborhood for a young family?


----------



## jon.chan

MohsinTS said:


> Hi all - moved to Dubai about 2 weeks ago and am struggling to find a place; I suspect that the relocation agents I've been assigned by my company aren't very good! They're spending a fair amount of time showing me properties that are clearly outside my budget. I don't have a US/UK driving license and work in DIFC, so am trying to find something reasonably close to a metro station, and in the general vicinity. Two questions:
> 
> 1) Are there any brokers with whom veterans of Dubai have had a good experience?
> 2) I'm looking to find a large 1BR or even a 2BR within a budget of about AED 120-130k per year; including utilities such as DEWA and chiller etc., was hoping to stay within 140k per year. Does that sound at all realistic for the SZR/downtown/DIFC area?
> 
> Any input gratefully accepted (and appreciated!)...


Under 140k, with chiller (~5k a year), DEWA (5% of rent a year), and utilities (depends on usage, but assume ~5k a year) included is definitely attainable. Taking those into account, you're looking for a unit that's about 120k for annual rent, which is about the going rate for a 1 bedroom in downtown now. I've looked at units in The Loft, Standpoint and Burj Views and 8 boulevard, all in that range. Claren is also a new building, but all 1 bedrooms face Business Bay, if you care about the view. If you'd like something close to the metro, I'd go with Standpoint or The Loft, as you can easily walk to the metro link (there are entrances from street level) that will get you to the metro station walking indoors. A taxi to DIFC is also only 15 AED or so. 

If you want a really large unit (1300 sq ft), you could also take a look at Executive Towers in Business Bay, which is close to the metro and also close to downtown (there's some construction between the towers and the main Boulevard downtown, but you can cut through). Some units don't include appliances though, so it may be extra hassle.


----------



## mdabubacker

*Apartment Suggestions*

I will be moving to Dubai on April 15th. My work week would be split between AUH & DXB so will be staying in Dubai and doing the commute (I did read the threads on the crazy drive but i will have to live with it).

My housing budget is around 140K and i am looking for a decent sized 2 BR Apartment. My two school age kids would be accompanying me as well. Any suggestions on which area would be preferable considering primarily schooling and then probably a two day a week commute to AUH?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Desertrose70

Anyone could recommend Al Hiba Real Estate?
Or not recommend them? (PM me).


----------



## TallyHo

Where will your kids go to school? ASD? DAA?

If one of the two then look into the Greens, TECOM or even JLT. 

Greens is the nicest of the bunch and it's just possible to find a 2-bed for 140K. Your money will go further in TECOM or JLT. Living in JLT will require a slightly longer drive northwards first to either ASD or DAA (if you don't elect to use the bus service), before turning southbound for AD. 



mdabubacker said:


> I will be moving to Dubai on April 15th. My work week would be split between AUH & DXB so will be staying in Dubai and doing the commute (I did read the threads on the crazy drive but i will have to live with it).
> 
> My housing budget is around 140K and i am looking for a decent sized 2 BR Apartment. My two school age kids would be accompanying me as well. Any suggestions on which area would be preferable considering primarily schooling and then probably a two day a week commute to AUH?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## kmdxb

Can anyone let me know what the apartments in either SkyCourts or Remraam are like - is it a reasonable place to live, what sort of community exists, any local cafes/restaurants/supermarkets etc.

Thanks in advance for any info on these areas.


----------



## readmetwice

Curious as to whether people in the Expat community have been faced with a broker asking for double commission. That is 10% versus the standard 5% of annual rent.


----------



## DuabiExpat

kmdxb said:


> Can anyone let me know what the apartments in either SkyCourts or Remraam are like - is it a reasonable place to live, what sort of community exists, any local cafes/restaurants/supermarkets etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info on these areas.


Skycourts is decent, nothing exceptional, but some very nice units in Remraam, has family living, I dont much care for the layout. 
Youll find cafes near silicon oasis, but you wont find too much in Remraam. It still has some way to catch up on the infrastructure. Has a Geant opening soon.


----------



## MohsinTS

*Broker commission*



readmetwice said:


> Curious as to whether people in the Expat community have been faced with a broker asking for double commission. That is 10% versus the standard 5% of annual rent.


I've not yet been asked for 10%, but my understanding (and admittedly, I'm new here, so take this with a grain of salt!) is that 5% is general market practice, not an actual fixed rate. So for example, when I was talking to Asteco Property Management, their commission/broker rate was one month's rent (about 8.33%). When I asked my relocation agency about this, they said that it was unusual for agents to ask above 5%, but not unheard of (or regulated).


----------



## MohsinTS

jon.chan said:


> Under 140k, with chiller (~5k a year), DEWA (5% of rent a year), and utilities (depends on usage, but assume ~5k a year) included is definitely attainable. Taking those into account, you're looking for a unit that's about 120k for annual rent, which is about the going rate for a 1 bedroom in downtown now. I've looked at units in The Loft, Standpoint and Burj Views and 8 boulevard, all in that range. Claren is also a new building, but all 1 bedrooms face Business Bay, if you care about the view. If you'd like something close to the metro, I'd go with Standpoint or The Loft, as you can easily walk to the metro link (there are entrances from street level) that will get you to the metro station walking indoors. A taxi to DIFC is also only 15 AED or so.
> 
> If you want a really large unit (1300 sq ft), you could also take a look at Executive Towers in Business Bay, which is close to the metro and also close to downtown (there's some construction between the towers and the main Boulevard downtown, but you can cut through). Some units don't include appliances though, so it may be extra hassle.


That's very helpful, thank you! I've finally managed (I think) to close on a large-ish 1BR in DIFC proper, and although the rent itself is a bit higher than I'd like, it's not massively off. I didn't particularly mind Executive Towers, but saw it as a bit of a hike to the Metro (all outdoors), and the finishing quality wasn't particularly nice (clearly I want to have it all, heh). But v. happy with what I've found...and since it was through the building management directly, managed to save the 5% agency fees!


----------



## QOFE

MohsinTS said:


> I've not yet been asked for 10%, but my understanding (and admittedly, I'm new here, so take this with a grain of salt!) is that 5% is general market practice, not an actual fixed rate. So for example, when I was talking to Asteco Property Management, their commission/broker rate was one month's rent (about 8.33%). When I asked my relocation agency about this, they said that it was unusual for agents to ask above 5%, but not unheard of (or regulated).


I was under the assumption that it's regulated at 5%. The below also confirms it.

:: Rentals ::

Dubai property agents ‘demanding double commission otherwise no apartment’ | The National


----------



## MohsinTS

The article seems to be more about paying two lots of commissions, not that the commission rate is fixed at 5%. 

I'm not an expert (and like I said, I've only had this experience with one RERA-registered broker so far), but even the RERA website seems to be fairly out of date. It doesn't mention anywhere that the agent fee is fixed at 5%, just that the tenant pays the 5% fee...

I'm assuming that because 5% is the market standard (or has been historically), it's the go-to number for a lot of people. I did a quick stand-up-and-ask-around test on the standard commission from a couple of people in my office here who have recently moved, and they seem to have a similar experience (i.e. was always fixed at 5%, but a few have had otherwise reputable agents asking for one month, which comes to 8.33% instead). 

The caveat is that the experience has been with property management companies that own/manage/administer the whole building, not necessarily real-estate brokers dealing with individual landlords/renters. I'd probably file it under "unusual and slightly exploitative" rather than "illegal", but I bow to greater wisdom.


----------



## Faith85

Good Evening forum. I am new to Expat forum & would love to have some advice.

I am moving to Dubai in May. My workplace will be located in Al Barsha 1. 
My maximum budget is 75,000 to 80,000 per year. What are my options for an affordable apartment (1BR) nearby?
What kind of place is Al Barsha for living? Or Tecom for that matter? I hear The Greens is a really nice place. So far, Discovery Gardens has been more corresponding to the budget but it is 16 km away.

Also, people have been advising to always rent a furnished apartment instead of unfurnished. Need you suggestions.

Much appreciated.


----------



## rsinner

Faith85 said:


> Good Evening forum. I am new to Expat forum & would love to have some advice.
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in May. My workplace will be located in Al Barsha 1.
> My maximum budget is 75,000 to 80,000 per year. What are my options for an affordable apartment (1BR) nearby?
> What kind of place is Al Barsha for living? Or Tecom for that matter? I hear The Greens is a really nice place. So far, Discovery Gardens has been more corresponding to the budget but it is 16 km away.
> 
> Also, people have been advising to always rent a furnished apartment instead of unfurnished. Need you suggestions.
> 
> Much appreciated.


I lived in AL Barsha for a year a few years back - things might have changed. Not sure about the rent levels any more as well.
Very convenient. Tonnes of restaurants, small supermarkets, laundries, salons etc. I lived close to Mall of Emirates near the Holiday Inn hotel.
Traffic at rush hours getting in becomes difficult. 
In terms of living here - its functional but not sexy. You save money. For a family its not great because no play areas etc (but Al Barsha park is close by and nice). There is one pretty good apartment complex (Saratoga) with playing areas but otherwise just standalone buildings. Not a freehold area so owned by locals or GCC nationals.
Furnished versus unfurnished - u wont get too many furnished apartment choices, and the premium that furnshed apartment landlords will want to charge will make it cheaper to buy your own stuff.

TECOM is similar to Al Barsha. Higher rentals, but not landscaped as well.


----------



## Fletch1969

If a property is sold with a tenant currently renting it, when the renewal is due, (assuming it is still for rent and the owner is not planning to live there) is it subject to an increase as if the tenant is simply renewing or does it start again at whatever the landlord can get for it? 

I have 11 months left on a contract and was visited unannounced by an agent who tells me the property is for sale and they expect it to be sold within a few weeks. I've received no official communication of this and the current RERA agent seems to know nothing about it. 

I've no objection to paying the legally allowed increases, particularly as I am getting a good deal at the moment. However, if I suddenly have to find significantly more than the RERA increase on the property allows then I'd rather move sooner rather than later as deals for tenants are only going to get worse over time. 

Obviously this is speculation until I hear officially in writing. I know I am in no immediate danger of being thrown out, just trying to work out my options..


----------



## kmdxb

Fletch1969 said:


> If a property is sold with a tenant currently renting it, when the renewal is due, (assuming it is still for rent and the owner is not planning to live there) is it subject to an increase as if the tenant is simply renewing or does it start again at whatever the landlord can get for it?


From what I understand the new owner can only go on the existing rental amount, so are tied to whatever the RERA rules are at the time of renewal. That's why buyers prefer to get a vacant property, but if that's not possible then the property is sold at a slightly reduced amount to 'compensate' the buyer for the reduced rental. The sale process will always involve a note to vacate being sent as well, so you should expect to receive one of those soon giving you the required 12 month notice (I believe that the 12 months actually start from your next contract renewal date, but the agent/landlord will of course try and convince you it is from the date you get the notice)


----------



## Fletch1969

kmdxb said:


> From what I understand the new owner can only go on the existing rental amount, so are tied to whatever the RERA rules are at the time of renewal. That's why buyers prefer to get a vacant property, but if that's not possible then the property is sold at a slightly reduced amount to 'compensate' the buyer for the reduced rental. The sale process will always involve a note to vacate being sent as well, so you should expect to receive one of those soon giving you the required 12 month notice (I believe that the 12 months actually start from your next contract renewal date, but the agent/landlord will of course try and convince you it is from the date you get the notice)


I'm going to need to take some legal advice on this I think as I've been sent now a document stating that I need to accept and sign for that I am vacating 12months from the date I got the notice, rather than the date of the renewal of the contract. I'm also being told (although not on paper) that any renewal will be at the market rate of the property on the date of renewal rather than the RERA rate for renewal. That makes quite a difference today and I'm expecting the way rents are going, could be a very significant difference this time next year.

In the UK I'd be prepared to negotiate and come to an agreement with the various parties, but I'm afraid a couple of years here has left me feeling not to trust anyone. I'm starting to think with the prices here as well as the general hassle, it may be time to head home..


----------



## Uday krishna

Hi,

I'm moving to Dubai this May. I'll need a place to stay from June near Airport road, Rashidiya P.O Box . I'm ready to share. What is rang of rental around that place Do I get all facilities?


----------



## kmdxb

Fletch1969 said:


> I'm going to need to take some legal advice on this I think as I've been sent now a document stating that I need to accept and sign for that I am vacating 12months from the date I got the notice, rather than the date of the renewal of the contract. I'm also being told (although not on paper) that any renewal will be at the market rate of the property on the date of renewal rather than the RERA rate for renewal. That makes quite a difference today and I'm expecting the way rents are going, could be a very significant difference this time next year.
> 
> In the UK I'd be prepared to negotiate and come to an agreement with the various parties, but I'm afraid a couple of years here has left me feeling not to trust anyone. I'm starting to think with the prices here as well as the general hassle, it may be time to head home..


Go to RERA, they have the final say on any of it. There is no way they can change the amount to market rate, they have to follow the RERA rules. They are just trying to scare you into leaving so they can then get someone else in at higher rates. Call their bluff!


----------



## colinjlynam

Hi Guys,

I have to move home and need to rent my room out immediately. Its in horizon tower, its a furnished double room, nice and bright. Landlord is a really nice guy and flexible. Its 5000 which is going rate but ill reduce the first 15 days to less than I paid so I would be willing to let the new tenant take the room for 1500 for the first 15 days which is a saving of a 1000 aed straight away. Just need to get it all taken care of and this is a genuine reason. It includes all bills and a daily maid service who will even clean your room if you like, shes really nice.

Its in horizon tower and the beauty of the whole thing is that it comes with the two most illusive things in Horizon Tower an Access Card and A Parking Card!!!!

I really want to get it rented out and I can leave within a day so if anyone is interested please PM me .

Thanks Guys


----------



## despaired

I am trying to understand how the rental market in Dubai works. My understanding is that you pay rent up front for a few months / year. Quite a lot apartments in Downtown and Marina have mentioned the rent and no. of cheques on Dubizlle, however I am trying to understand how realistic they are.

a) Are the numbers on Dubizzle realistic and fix or rather something where one can still negotiate maybe 5-10% ?

b) Literally all buildings I have looked at online have written payment within one cheque. Is that again realistic or just an ideal world? 

If it helps, I am willing and able to pay my rent for a year upfront, but obviously am hoping to use that as some sort of a bargaining power.


----------



## rsinner

despaired said:


> a) Are the numbers on Dubizzle realistic and fix or rather something where one can still negotiate maybe 5-10% ?
> 
> b) Literally all buildings I have looked at online have written payment within one cheque. Is that again realistic or just an ideal world?
> 
> If it helps, I am willing and able to pay my rent for a year upfront, but obviously am hoping to use that as some sort of a bargaining power.



1. Negotiate. Always.
2. Depends on the area. A number of new tenants in areas with higher demand actually pay up in one cheque. Again, negotiate. 

The rental market is unfortunately changing very fast on the back of unrealistic hype, and there is a lot of unrealistic expectation being built up.

Remember that advertising on Dubizzle is free, so there would also be a lot of fake ads to build in the "market" or bait and switch


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Does anyone know if you can get from Damac Park Towers to SZR via a back entrance then across the sandy car park? It looks like there is a doorway on the lower side of the building but I'm not sure it's useable. If it isn't that will have a big impact on if I bother looking at apartments there.


----------



## MohsinTS

Windsweptdragon said:


> Does anyone know if you can get from Damac Park Towers to SZR via a back entrance then across the sandy car park? It looks like there is a doorway on the lower side of the building but I'm not sure it's useable. If it isn't that will have a big impact on if I bother looking at apartments there.


Yes, you can - you have to walk through the parking lot, and then over. It's not particularly convenient, and is a bit of a trek - getting hellishly bad right now. Both Park and Index Towers are quite oddly located in terms of walking to SZR/DIFC etc. 

That said, I saw some apartments in Park and was vastly underwhelmed. They felt poky and bizarrely structured for what the asking price was (about a month ago, I was being asked 115K for a 950 sq. ft. 1BR). For what it's worth, between the blue-tinted windows and the odd curvature of the space, I didn't think it merited much consideration, but I know other people who're quite happy there.


----------



## MohsinTS

rsinner said:


> 1. Negotiate. Always.
> 2. Depends on the area. A number of new tenants in areas with higher demand actually pay up in one cheque. Again, negotiate.
> 
> The rental market is unfortunately changing very fast on the back of unrealistic hype, and there is a lot of unrealistic expectation being built up.
> 
> Remember that advertising on Dubizzle is free, so there would also be a lot of fake ads to build in the "market" or bait and switch


Definitely negotiate. A couple of the buildings I looked at (e.g. managed by Asteco) were willing to knock a few thousand off the price for one cheque - I don't know if this is still the case, since the market here transforms overnight, but of the three properties I saw, all three were willing to drop between 3 and 5K off the price if I offered one cheque. I also made sure to tell them that the payment would be funded by my company (some/most companies will advance you the year's rent and take it out of your salary over the course of 12 months), which for some reason--presumably stable financial entity etc.--made them more willing it seemed, to take some money off. 

I wouldn't think in percentage terms, but more of rounding down. The building I'm currently insisted on one cheque and refused to negotiate on price at all, but it's pretty prime and I was more interested in securing it than playing a waiting game. Part of it depends, I think, on the letting agent as well.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

MohsinTS said:


> Yes, you can - you have to walk through the parking lot, and then over. It's not particularly convenient, and is a bit of a trek - getting hellishly bad right now. Both Park and Index Towers are quite oddly located in terms of walking to SZR/DIFC etc.
> 
> That said, I saw some apartments in Park and was vastly underwhelmed. They felt poky and bizarrely structured for what the asking price was (about a month ago, I was being asked 115K for a 950 sq. ft. 1BR). For what it's worth, between the blue-tinted windows and the odd curvature of the space, I didn't think it merited much consideration, but I know other people who're quite happy there.


Thanks for that. Sounds like you've been looking around a fair bit recently. Anywhere you'd recommend or say no to in particular?


----------



## xlarrea

Hi 

I will be moving to Dubai on May 1st and I am currently looking for an apartment. My peers have recommended Business Bay area and I would like to see if you could recommend me buildings in this area or a trusted agent.

Thanks!

Xavier


----------



## Zeeshan08

despaired said:


> I am trying to understand how the rental market in Dubai works. My understanding is that you pay rent up front for a few months / year. Quite a lot apartments in Downtown and Marina have mentioned the rent and no. of cheques on Dubizlle, however I am trying to understand how realistic they are.
> 
> a) Are the numbers on Dubizzle realistic and fix or rather something where one can still negotiate maybe 5-10% ?
> 
> b) Literally all buildings I have looked at online have written payment within one cheque. Is that again realistic or just an ideal world?
> 
> If it helps, I am willing and able to pay my rent for a year upfront, but obviously am hoping to use that as some sort of a bargaining power.


See, you can always negotiate...however if it's a prime location or amazing building, currently in this "sellers market" there's a possibility they may not be willing. kind of a take it or leave it attitude...that is til the market crashes again and becomes a buyers market. if its a great building and they have 1 open apartment I would imagine they won't give you much negotiation, however if its a decent building with 50 vacancies I'm sure they'll be willing to play ball. All depends.


----------



## Zeeshan08

xlarrea said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai on May 1st and I am currently looking for an apartment. My peers have recommended Business Bay area and I would like to see if you could recommend me buildings in this area or a trusted agent.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Xavier


Depends brother on your budget and location preference...but business bay check out executive towers. it's a nice building, actually a cluster of many buildings. Restaurants and cafes downstairs walking distance from the metro, hope skip and jump from dubai mall...but rates have gone up quite a bit. I think a 1 bed is around 115k now.


----------



## Zeeshan08

Faith85 said:


> Good Evening forum. I am new to Expat forum & would love to have some advice.
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in May. My workplace will be located in Al Barsha 1.
> My maximum budget is 75,000 to 80,000 per year. What are my options for an affordable apartment (1BR) nearby?
> What kind of place is Al Barsha for living? Or Tecom for that matter? I hear The Greens is a really nice place. So far, Discovery Gardens has been more corresponding to the budget but it is 16 km away.
> 
> Also, people have been advising to always rent a furnished apartment instead of unfurnished. Need you suggestions.
> 
> Much appreciated.


I was living in Al Barsha 1 3 mins walk from Mall of the Emirates and I really liked it. I used to take the metro so it was convenient and traffic didn't matter. There are many buildings in your budget in that same area, if you go to the back side of mall of the emirates you'll see many buildings. There is one in particular, a yellow one that's right behind the mall, I don't know the name, but I remember a 1 bed being 85k there...and if you can get a higher floor facing the mall it has amazing views all the way to the beach and burj al arab.


----------



## tonybatucci

*Modern finish, open floorplan*

Hello,

I'm moving from California, and have been apartment hunting in Dubai. I'm sure from all 150+ pages of info on this thread, this question may be a bit redundant, but can someone please give some input / feedback regarding my search for the following criteria in apartment buildings here in Dubai:

- 1-2 bedroom, 140k aed max
- Minimum 900 sq ft
- Modern finishing****
- Open floor plan between esp. living room and kitchen
- Moderate / sufficient natural sunlight i.e. no dark depressing feel to the units (obviously depends on location and adjacent structures)

I'm looking at either Downtown DIFC area or Dubai Marina. Anybody have any experience with the Cayan Tower, Index Tower, or Burj Al Salam? These are the front runners so far. 

Any advice is highly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## MohsinTS

tonybatucci said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm moving from California, and have been apartment hunting in Dubai. I'm sure from all 150+ pages of info on this thread, this question may be a bit redundant, but can someone please give some input / feedback regarding my search for the following criteria in apartment buildings here in Dubai:
> 
> - 1-2 bedroom, 140k aed max
> - Minimum 900 sq ft
> - Modern finishing****
> - Open floor plan between esp. living room and kitchen
> - Moderate / sufficient natural sunlight i.e. no dark depressing feel to the units (obviously depends on location and adjacent structures)
> 
> I'm looking at either Downtown DIFC area or Dubai Marina. Anybody have any experience with the Cayan Tower, Index Tower, or Burj Al Salam? These are the front runners so far.
> 
> Any advice is highly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


I looked at all three. Burj Al Salam is lovely and you'll get about 1,000 sq. ft (but well used space) for 140k. This is only rent, mind you, not the agent fees or security deposits etc. BaS was beautiful, I thought, and you're paying a premium for a new building. BUT the units within 140k are going fast. You'll be able to find a 2BR but each room will be quite tiny. 

Index looks stunning from the outside. Very flash, very glam. I saw a 1BR there at 125k about a month ago but the landlord insisted on "vetting profiles" (got in, but found a better deal elsewhere - basically, they won't let you in if you're from a nation they don't like or don't have a fancy job title - this varies from landlord to landlord). Friends living there have complained about problems with the water etc. but it looks spectacular; the only down-side was that the apartment seemed a bit poky (about 850 sq. ft.) and the building is oddly located kind of in the middle of the space, with no real quick access to Metro etc. If you only intend to drive, should be fine. It's just not very accessible without a car (trudging through sandlots etc.). Also, I was warned explicitly by the rental agent that because it's a DIFC building, it's not governed by the same rules as most of Dubai, and the landlord could increase the rent by any amount he wants next year. That was an issue. 

The Cayan Tower is architecturally my favourite but I don't like that area so wasn't too invested in it. My last info was that you were looking at 135k for a 1BR, and although it was close to 1,000 sq. ft., the problem is that the way the building twists, a lot of the interior space gets wasted. 

My sense as a newbie is that number of bedrooms is secondary to the actual square footage - THAT's what you're getting charged for, with tweaking for the notion of a 2nd BR. In 140k, you should be able to find a nice place but you'll probably have to compromise on the size, finishing or location a little bit.


----------



## MohsinTS

Windsweptdragon said:


> Thanks for that. Sounds like you've been looking around a fair bit recently. Anywhere you'd recommend or say no to in particular?


Park Tower! ;-)

I guess it depends on where you want to be located. I don't want to drive and I don't particularly like the cookie-cutter nature of Downtown, so I went with main SZR and DIFC - super close to the Metro and very convenient for work.


----------



## peterexpat

rtotheizzo17 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Jumeirah Village Circle (JVC) near Al Barsha and Sports City?
> 
> The company that is recruiting me has accommodation here, from google maps it appears to be away from the city center, beaches, and entertainment.
> 
> Is this a good neighborhood for a young family?


I would say that depends, they are a little way out but no further than 15 mins drive to the beach. Unless you live in JBR, Marina or Jumeirah you will need to drive to the beach anyway. JVC is still very under developed and there is a lot of sand. I would say this is not great for children but that depends on the facilities. I would say that Sports CIty (I live here) is not great either unless you are in the Victory Heights which is VERY nice and that would be suitable, the rest of Sports City is apartments and they are definitely below quality when compared whats available in Marina or JBR. Al Barsha is closer to town but yet again it depends where in Barsha. There are some small villa communities but also plenty of apartments which may have little facilities and little to keep kids entertained.

I would ask your employer for information on where they are going to send you within these areas. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Fletch1969

tonybatucci said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm moving from California, and have been apartment hunting in Dubai. I'm sure from all 150+ pages of info on this thread, this question may be a bit redundant, but can someone please give some input / feedback regarding my search for the following criteria in apartment buildings here in Dubai:
> 
> - 1-2 bedroom, 140k aed max
> - Minimum 900 sq ft
> - Modern finishing****
> - Open floor plan between esp. living room and kitchen
> - Moderate / sufficient natural sunlight i.e. no dark depressing feel to the units (obviously depends on location and adjacent structures)
> 
> I'm looking at either Downtown DIFC area or Dubai Marina. Anybody have any experience with the Cayan Tower, Index Tower, or Burj Al Salam? These are the front runners so far.
> 
> Any advice is highly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Cayan Tower is reasonably good, but is going to be noisy for a while; Damac are building right next to it at the moment and there will be three 60 story buildings starting between it and the Torch this year, (built by Select Group). The current rent for a 2 bed in Torch has gone from the 110 I agreed to at the turn of the year to 140-160, (depending on height, view etc - which will soon be taken away)..

I'm paid up there for a year but there is no way I'm paying that sort of increase to stay in the same place, (which oddly enough has just been put up for sale - I wonder if it will be another I've heard of that went for sale, tenant moved out and then the sale fell through??)

Great part of the marina, but its going to be chaos for a while so I'd avoid.


----------



## Savani

xlarrea said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai on May 1st and I am currently looking for an apartment. My peers have recommended Business Bay area and I would like to see if you could recommend me buildings in this area or a trusted agent.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Xavier


Hi 

All depend where r u working in Dubai. If u r working near SZR near Burj Khalifa best place is Down Town or Business Bay but if u r working at Media City, JLT or Jabal Ali then Marina or JLT is best place for you to live. If u have car u can live any part of Dubai but if u don't have then try to find place near Metro station.


----------



## memoryking

Hi all,

Moving to Dubai in the upcoming months from Doha, Qatar with my wife and 3 year old child.

Having a job in JLT, Cluster C and I'm looking for a 2-bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina/JLT close to Metro station. Budget is 100.000 AED but what is confusing to me is that in these locations everybody's asking for 1 or 2 checks while in Doha we are paying monthly through 12 checks and never heard anyobody paying diferently. 

Anyhow, my question is, if you give one chech, do they cash it immidiately and if yes, what happens if you need to leave the country after 6 months??? 

My second question is, what is the best place for families to live within this budget??? Any family frendly neighbourhood??? Is Dubai Marina or JLT good for families anyway??? My wife doesn't have a drivers licence so to live in walking distance to Metro is a priority.

If there is any place with Villas within the budget please let me know. I heard about Springs beeing close within our budget but not sure how the community is in general??? Since we love outdoors is there a place where we can free ride our bikes??? What about KG, Supermarkets etc???

Any useful info from you guys would be highly appriciated.

Thank you. 
M


----------



## ehsanm

tonybatucci said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm moving from California, and have been apartment hunting in Dubai. I'm sure from all 150+ pages of info on this thread, this question may be a bit redundant, but can someone please give some input / feedback regarding my search for the following criteria in apartment buildings here in Dubai:
> 
> - 1-2 bedroom, 140k aed max
> - Minimum 900 sq ft
> - Modern finishing****
> - Open floor plan between esp. living room and kitchen
> - Moderate / sufficient natural sunlight i.e. no dark depressing feel to the units (obviously depends on location and adjacent structures)
> 
> I'm looking at either Downtown DIFC area or Dubai Marina. Anybody have any experience with the Cayan Tower, Index Tower, or Burj Al Salam? These are the front runners so far.
> 
> Any advice is highly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Dear friend with 140 K budget you can rent two flats rather one 1 bedroom hall each with nice size bedroom in front of :

1) Mall of emirates - near to marina
2) Discovery Garden
3) Greens
4) Dubai Lands

*Reality*
Do not go for a fancy stuff, keep it simple as big projects increase there rents exponentially, just imagine for the first year your paying 140 K and the next year either you pay 220 K plus or move out.

I would suggest rent some thing outside city limits, buy a good car to commute 

depends on your profession

Cheers
and best of luck:flypig:


----------



## rsinner

ehsanm said:


> just imagine for the first year your paying 140 K and the next year either you pay 220 K plus or move out.


There are laws in Dubai to ensure this does not happen. There are limits on how much the rent can be increased after a year. the max increase allowed in case your rent is WAY lower than the index (lower by 40% or more) is 20% increase. If anyone agrees to a rent increase higher than this then it is out of choice - the law is on the tenant's side.


----------



## looper

ehsanm said:


> Dear friend with 140 K budget you can rent two flats rather one 1 bedroom hall each with nice size bedroom in front of :
> 
> 1) Mall of emirates - near to marina
> 2) Discovery Garden
> 3) Greens
> 4) Dubai Lands
> 
> *Reality*
> Do not go for a fancy stuff, keep it simple as big projects increase there rents exponentially, just imagine for the first year your paying 140 K and the next year either you pay 220 K plus or move out.
> 
> I would suggest rent some thing outside city limits, buy a good car to commute
> 
> depends on your profession
> 
> Cheers
> and best of luck:flypig:


Thats the worst advice I have read in a long time! Rsinner already pointed out the mistake in the rent increase and your advice to commute is almost worst.

Have you ever experienced the traffic jams at MoE or Disco Gardens during rush hours? Hell spend more time in his car burning gas then he could imagine!


----------



## ehsanm

rsinner said:


> There are laws in Dubai to ensure this does not happen. There are limits on how much the rent can be increased after a year. the max increase allowed in case your rent is WAY lower than the index (lower by 40% or more) is 20% increase. If anyone agrees to a rent increase higher than this then it is out of choice - the law is on the tenant's side.


Well i agree with you on that , laws are there in written form.

If you file a complaint against such acts following might happen accompanied by other factors

1) You get lucky and the land lords is honorable enough to do the right thing

2) You are unfortunate and the municipility guy lets it fly because the owner has contacts

3) You are lucky and the municipility forces the land lord to follow rules

The pissed of land lord will probably do following as revenge

wont give you annual maintenance
tell the AC guy to deactivate the compressor 
put sand in the water pipes 
keep the deposit even if you have not destroyed or done anything to home

I have yet to find an honorable landlord in Dubai/Abu Dhabi and Sharjah 

Some times its the land lord, most of the time it is the employeed people who play the devils role, because absolute power creates evil.

May Allah give us wisdom
:rain:


----------



## ehsanm

looper said:


> Thats the worst advice I have read in a long time! Rsinner already pointed out the mistake in the rent increase and your advice to commute is almost worst.
> 
> Have you ever experienced the traffic jams at MoE or Disco Gardens during rush hours? Hell spend more time in his car burning gas then he could imagine!


Please dont be so passive, traffic in Dubai/Sharjah and Abu Dhabi is approximately same, major reason for a traffic jam are two :

1) Accident - A poor chap/A bad driver results in occupying space on the road to hinder the in coming traffic

2) A set of bad drivers who love to talk on phones/ dont want to go home early 

Well unfortunately i have faced traffic jams, but it happens rarely because of above mentioned contributors

*Note : *

Do not talk like a child creating assumptions the moment you read or hear news over the radio.

I can give you example , i lived in JBR. I saw real traffic jam. Not because of accidents or people talking on phone, but people showing of their assets


----------



## ehsanm

memoryking said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Moving to Dubai in the upcoming months from Doha, Qatar with my wife and 3 year old child.
> 
> Having a job in JLT, Cluster C and I'm looking for a 2-bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina/JLT close to Metro station. Budget is 100.000 AED but what is confusing to me is that in these locations everybody's asking for 1 or 2 checks while in Doha we are paying monthly through 12 checks and never heard anyobody paying diferently.
> 
> Anyhow, my question is, if you give one chech, do they cash it immidiately and if yes, what happens if you need to leave the country after 6 months???
> 
> My second question is, what is the best place for families to live within this budget??? Any family frendly neighbourhood??? Is Dubai Marina or JLT good for families anyway??? My wife doesn't have a drivers licence so to live in walking distance to Metro is a priority.
> 
> If there is any place with Villas within the budget please let me know. I heard about Springs beeing close within our budget but not sure how the community is in general??? Since we love outdoors is there a place where we can free ride our bikes??? What about KG, Supermarkets etc???
> 
> Any useful info from you guys would be highly appriciated.
> 
> Thank you.
> M


You can get it financed through a bank for 12 months


----------



## looper

ehsanm said:


> Well i agree with you on that , laws are there in written form.
> 
> If you file a complaint against such acts following might happen accompanied by other factors
> 
> 1) You get lucky and the land lords is honorable enough to do the right thing
> 
> 2) You are unfortunate and the municipility guy lets it fly because the owner has contacts
> 
> 3) You are lucky and the municipility forces the land lord to follow rules
> 
> The pissed of land lord will probably do following as revenge
> 
> wont give you annual maintenance
> tell the AC guy to deactivate the compressor
> put sand in the water pipes
> keep the deposit even if you have not destroyed or done anything to home
> 
> I have yet to find an honorable landlord in Dubai/Abu Dhabi and Sharjah
> 
> Some times its the land lord, most of the time it is the employeed people who play the devils role, because absolute power creates evil.
> 
> May Allah give us wisdom
> :rain:





ehsanm said:


> Please dont be so passive, traffic in Dubai/Sharjah and Abu Dhabi is approximately same, major reason for a traffic jam are two :
> 
> 1) Accident - A poor chap/A bad driver results in occupying space on the road to hinder the in coming traffic
> 
> 2) A set of bad drivers who love to talk on phones/ dont want to go home early
> 
> Well unfortunately i have faced traffic jams, but it happens rarely because of above mentioned contributors
> 
> *Note : *
> 
> Do not talk like a child creating assumptions the moment you read or hear news over the radio.
> 
> I can give you example , i lived in JBR. I saw real traffic jam. Not because of accidents or people talking on phone, but people showing of their assets





ehsanm said:


> You can get it financed through a bank for 12 months


wow I am deeply impressed by all the unique analysis you have done, great that you have come up with a solution to all our problems. I think all on this board can leave now and let you solely give orders to the people. 

I am off riding my unicorn into the rainbow :flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## ehsanm

I am sorry, i thought we are sharing experiences here.

Or is it something else

Hope we can learn from each other rather live in world of unicorns and fairies, this is real life 

nice unicorn, by the way


----------



## Mclovin oo7

ehsanm said:


> I am sorry, i thought we are sharing experiences here.
> 
> Or is it something else
> 
> Hope we can learn from each other rather live in world of unicorns and fairies, this is real life
> 
> nice unicorn, by the way


When was the last time you were in discovery gardens? You must see the traffic there during peak hours before making uninformed comments.


----------



## ehsanm

Mclovin oo7 said:


> When was the last time you were in discovery gardens? You must see the traffic there during peak hours before making uninformed comments.


hehhheheheh 

I am currently living there 

Street 10 

Please lets have some tea/coffee together .

Man please do not take this forum so personal, 1 thing is true traffic problem is everywhere and its going to get worse as more people are coming into the country.

There are different timing for traffic jams for different areas + accidents unpredictable

tell me one place you know where there is no traffic jam and i can reach office in DIC without trouble.

I will be very greatful (Rents should be reasonable)


----------



## Mclovin oo7

ehsanm said:


> hehhheheheh
> 
> I am currently living there
> 
> Street 10
> 
> Please lets have some tea/coffee together .
> 
> Man please do not take this forum so personal, 1 thing is true traffic problem is everywhere and its going to get worse as more people are coming into the country.
> 
> There are different timing for traffic jams for different areas + accidents unpredictable
> 
> tell me one place you know where there is no traffic jam and i can reach office in DIC without trouble.
> 
> I will be very greatful (Rents should be reasonable)


Its nothing personal. 

I don't live in discovery garden but whenever I am driving to Jebel Ali or Abu Dhabi during rush hours, I always see a big line up for the DG exits.

Also, everyone knows about the water leakages in the area.

How about working from home? No need to face any traffic.

I live in JVC and I love it as I can reach all three big highways in less than ten minutes. If one is busy, I always have the option of trying the next one.


----------



## ehsanm

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Its nothing personal.
> 
> I don't live in discovery garden but whenever I am driving to Jebel Ali or Abu Dhabi during rush hours, I always see a big line up for the DG exits.
> 
> Also, everyone knows about the water leakages in the area.
> 
> How about working from home? No need to face any traffic.
> 
> I live in JVC and I love it as I can reach all three big highways in less than ten minutes. If one is busy, I always have the option of trying the next one.




Well i love JVC, i lived there for a while, morning jogs are awsome.

It reminds me of my time in europe, peace and quiet

plus open minded people

i agree with you that JVC has different options but now a days careful around the corner because of the cameras that flash even at 60 KM 

plus with the new cctv bodies coming up you can not do a u turn wrong way 

Today over the radio i herd that a complex of housing in jumerah has given notice to its tenant to vacate it in 3 months, which is kind of unfair.

This is what i was sharing a fear of abuse by the landlord to its tenants

similar thing happend to me in Bur Dubai, i had an appartment contract near Ramada, the land lord put signs that the building is going to be converted to Hotel Appartment, and we were given 3 month notice. 

I guess due to fear/time/trouble no one fought back and moved out.
:target:


----------



## FlyingD

I'm considering an apartment in Sky Gardens. As some of you know, the owners of the building are in a big lawsuit. The price is very nice for the area, it is close to my office, but I wonder how this lawsuit might affect me? I'm thinking maintenance might decline, but apart from that, what else could I expect?

Also, what happens should the building change owners?


----------



## jbonkers

Hi All, 

Lease is up for renewal in July and after me contacting the landlord 3 weeks ago to ask to discuss the the contract for next year he has just got back to me again asking to meet in person tomorrow in the building (he said he would prefer to meet in person-he has always prefered to deal by telephone and by agents) but I said we can grab a coffee downstairs as I don’t want him up to the apartment. 

I am living with my girlfriend in a two bed apartment and my concern is also if he asks who I live with what would be the best answer (all the workers are familiar with us so he knows I am living with someone if he were to ask

Any advice would be great


----------



## compynei

Hi all

I'm looking for stuff now around the Marina. I'm hearing off a few people that agents want to charge you commission just to show you around? And even then they will only let the security guard know that your coming and he will let you into the apartment block?

Sounds crazy??


----------



## rsinner

compynei said:


> I'm looking for stuff now around the Marina. I'm hearing off a few people that agents want to charge you commission just to show you around? And even then they will only let the security guard know that your coming and he will let you into the apartment block?
> 
> Sounds crazy??


Welcome to Dubai.


----------



## tonybatucci

Thanks MohsinTS!

I'm definitely leaning towards BaS the most!

Crazy to hear that about landlord profiling its applicants. One main objection I had to Index anyway was that the units don't have balconies or even windows that open. Need fresh air to go through!

Agree with you on Cayan as well. I'd need a 2bedroom to have the actual usable space I need, which I'd be in the 170-200k ballpark range. No thanks!



MohsinTS said:


> I looked at all three. Burj Al Salam is lovely and you'll get about 1,000 sq. ft (but well used space) for 140k. This is only rent, mind you, not the agent fees or security deposits etc. BaS was beautiful, I thought, and you're paying a premium for a new building. BUT the units within 140k are going fast. You'll be able to find a 2BR but each room will be quite tiny.
> 
> Index looks stunning from the outside. Very flash, very glam. I saw a 1BR there at 125k about a month ago but the landlord insisted on "vetting profiles" (got in, but found a better deal elsewhere - basically, they won't let you in if you're from a nation they don't like or don't have a fancy job title - this varies from landlord to landlord). Friends living there have complained about problems with the water etc. but it looks spectacular; the only down-side was that the apartment seemed a bit poky (about 850 sq. ft.) and the building is oddly located kind of in the middle of the space, with no real quick access to Metro etc. If you only intend to drive, should be fine. It's just not very accessible without a car (trudging through sandlots etc.). Also, I was warned explicitly by the rental agent that because it's a DIFC building, it's not governed by the same rules as most of Dubai, and the landlord could increase the rent by any amount he wants next year. That was an issue.
> 
> The Cayan Tower is architecturally my favourite but I don't like that area so wasn't too invested in it. My last info was that you were looking at 135k for a 1BR, and although it was close to 1,000 sq. ft., the problem is that the way the building twists, a lot of the interior space gets wasted.
> 
> My sense as a newbie is that number of bedrooms is secondary to the actual square footage - THAT's what you're getting charged for, with tweaking for the notion of a 2nd BR. In 140k, you should be able to find a nice place but you'll probably have to compromise on the size, finishing or location a little bit.


----------



## tonybatucci

Thanks for the tips ehsanm, however I'm definitely going to disagree with you and agree with looper here.

I'll pay the premium to live central in the city. I value my time very highly to just save the money and spend time commuting from living outside the city. As you mentioned, traffic is getting worse for various reasons and due to more people moving to Dubai. 

Not sure what you mean by fancy stuff.

Not sure what you mean by big projects because your mentioned areas are big projects too by developers like Emaar, Nakheel, etc- they're just midrise and lowrise complexes. If you're referring to the height of the building, then that's purely preferential.




ehsanm said:


> Dear friend with 140 K budget you can rent two flats rather one 1 bedroom hall each with nice size bedroom in front of :
> 
> 1) Mall of emirates - near to marina
> 2) Discovery Garden
> 3) Greens
> 4) Dubai Lands
> 
> *Reality*
> Do not go for a fancy stuff, keep it simple as big projects increase there rents exponentially, just imagine for the first year your paying 140 K and the next year either you pay 220 K plus or move out.
> 
> I would suggest rent some thing outside city limits, buy a good car to commute
> 
> depends on your profession
> 
> Cheers
> and best of luck:flypig:


----------



## tonybatucci

*Gate Village in DIFC*

Does anybody have any information on Gate Village in DIFC? Their website says they have work/live studios, apartments, and penthouses, but couldn't find any more information about actually leasing units. 

Thanks!


----------



## MohsinTS

tonybatucci said:


> Does anybody have any information on Gate Village in DIFC? Their website says they have work/live studios, apartments, and penthouses, but couldn't find any more information about actually leasing units.
> 
> Thanks!


I've not yet come across a place INSIDE Gate Village yet. However, places like Sky Gardens (right behind DIFC) are always renting (or so it seems). Other good options, if you want to commute to DIFC without losing your mind are Sama Tower (PM me if you like, and will put you in touch with the property management guy I used from Asteco, which handles the building - he was excellent, even though I didn't wind up going with Sama) and a new(ish) property that should be opening up soon - Burj Daman (I think that's the name - it's right next to Sky Gardens).

Places like Sama and Limestone House were very nice, I thought, but didn't have openable windows, which was a bit of a deal-breaker for me. You may also want to see if you can get into Capricorn Tower (right in front of DIFC, and next to the Emirates Towers Metro station) - again, let me know if you're interested, and can let you know the person with whom to speak. The last place I saw there was a 2BR for 135 - small bedrooms, but a reasonably nice space.


----------



## silvercloud

Just moving to Duabi and will be traveling between California-dubai-Zimbabwe. I am an American attorney specializing in banking, trusts, finance and investment, administration of foreign bank and investment accounts, trusteeship, and related fiduciary specialized fields. Engaged in gold and diamond mining in Zimbabwe recently with highest possible political and business connections. Serious and interested individuals are welcome to open discussions.


----------



## venecio97

Great guide, thanks! Any area with easy access to the beach and small/affordable villa (1-2 bedroom)?


----------



## ak2602

Hello

Can anyone guide me about suitable area where I can live in Dubai.
My office will be in World trade centre and will travel through public transport only.
I dont mind sharing an apartment with one person.
Looking for 1 bedroom kitchen max upto 2800k dhiram per mnth.
Area should ideally have a good market to roam around in evening ,have food etc.

Regards
AK


----------



## KBN123

Hi Guys, 

I have just joined this forum and will be relocating to Dubai on 1st of June. 

I have noticed on a lot of websites that most landlords are looking for a year upfront payment. Is that really the case in Dubai or do landlords accept monthly payments? 

Also, in London we can negotiate with the landlord on the price of rent, is this practise usual or accepted in Dubai? 

I will be working in the Media City and my basic salary is 12,000 dirhams per month + commission. 

Could anyone suggest any nice but low cost residential areas nearby? I was thinking Sports City or TECOM. 

:llama:

Many Thanks,

Dmitri


----------



## tp85

Hi all,

Expecting to renew our apartment next month. Since the rules changed late last year, does anyone know if the 2 year rent freeze still exists? Our area is showing a 5% increase so I need to establish if this 2 year freeze still exists, or disappeared when the rules changed.

Thanks in advance!

Tom


----------



## kmdxb

tp85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Expecting to renew our apartment next month. Since the rules changed late last year, does anyone know if the 2 year rent freeze still exists? Our area is showing a 5% increase so I need to establish if this 2 year freeze still exists, or disappeared when the rules changed.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tom


Rent freeze is gone, rent can now be increased each year in line with the RERA rental index.

However, the landlord must give 90 days notice of any rent increase, so if that has not been done then the renewal has to be at the same rate as the existing contract.


----------



## earthworm88

tp85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Expecting to renew our apartment next month. Since the rules changed late last year, does anyone know if the 2 year rent freeze still exists? Our area is showing a 5% increase so I need to establish if this 2 year freeze still exists, or disappeared when the rules changed.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Tom


The two year rent freeze rule was abolished in 2009 I believe, your landlord is entitled to an increase if the rent calculator indicates so.


----------



## myUAEproperty

KBN123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just joined this forum and will be relocating to Dubai on 1st of June.
> 
> I have noticed on a lot of websites that most landlords are looking for a year upfront payment. Is that really the case in Dubai or do landlords accept monthly payments?
> 
> Also, in London we can negotiate with the landlord on the price of rent, is this practise usual or accepted in Dubai?
> 
> I will be working in the Media City and my basic salary is 12,000 dirhams per month + commission.
> 
> Could anyone suggest any nice but low cost residential areas nearby? I was thinking Sports City or TECOM.
> 
> :llama:
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Dmitri


Hi TP85. 
The landlord can increase the rent within 3 years, annually, by the RERA index. After 3 yrs he is free to apply the market rent ( which is usually considerably greater.) You can, and are expected to, push for a reduction in the rental with the agent but remember that they get paid a commission, based on rental achieved. If possible try to get the landlords contact details. I hope I am not breaking forum rules, but you can 'WhatApp' me for detais -/snip/ Mark.


----------



## tp85

kmdxb said:


> Rent freeze is gone, rent can now be increased each year in line with the RERA rental index.
> 
> However, the landlord must give 90 days notice of any rent increase, so if that has not been done then the renewal has to be at the same rate as the existing contract.


Thanks for the reply.

Is the 90 day notice regarding changes to the contract, or does it include rent increases inline with the rera calculator? We've been contacted with about 45 days to go, however the calculator does state the landlord is entitled to a 5% increase.

Thanks again!

Tom


----------



## kmdxb

tp85 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is the 90 day notice regarding changes to the contract, or does it include rent increases inline with the rera calculator? We've been contacted with about 45 days to go, however the calculator does state the landlord is entitled to a 5% increase.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Tom


Check with RERA to make sure but I think it applies to the rental amount - the amount is part of the contract.

All depends though on if you are willing to accept that raise. Maybe you go to RERA to dispute that and force renewal and the existing rate, but then the landlord could start the 12 month notice to evict in response, forcing you to find somewhere else next year at a much higher rate. I know there are supposed to be specific reasons for the notice to vacate (wanting to use property themselves, or selling it) but that can be very hard to fight to prove otherwise.


----------



## tp85

kmdxb said:


> Check with RERA to make sure but I think it applies to the rental amount - the amount is part of the contract.
> 
> All depends though on if you are willing to accept that raise. Maybe you go to RERA to dispute that and force renewal and the existing rate, but then the landlord could start the 12 month notice to evict in response, forcing you to find somewhere else next year at a much higher rate. I know there are supposed to be specific reasons for the notice to vacate (wanting to use property themselves, or selling it) but that can be very hard to fight to prove otherwise.


Thanks for that, I'll contact RERA. I'll let you know their response.


----------



## Byja

myUAEproperty said:


> Hi TP85.
> The landlord can increase the rent within 3 years, annually, by the RERA index. *After 3 yrs he is free to apply the market rent* ( which is usually considerably greater.)


Where did you find this (mis)information?


----------



## earthworm88

myUAEproperty said:


> Hi TP85.
> The landlord can increase the rent within 3 years, annually, by the RERA index. *After 3 yrs he is free to apply the market rent ( which is usually considerably greater.) *You can, and are expected to, push for a reduction in the rental with the agent but remember that they get paid a commission, based on rental achieved. If possible try to get the landlords contact details. I hope I am not breaking forum rules, but you can 'WhatApp' me for detais -/snip/ Mark.


Did this rule just come into effect today, because I have never heard of this before? :O



> Is the 90 day notice regarding changes to the contract, or does it include rent increases inline with the rera calculator? We've been contacted with about 45 days to go, however the calculator does state the landlord is entitled to a 5% increase.


If your landlord had missed the 90 day deadline to notify you of the terms change, then by right, you are allowed to renew at the same T&C as the previous contract for another year. It depends on your relationship with your landlord, you could either stand your ground and dispute through the RC or accept the 5% increase and stay for another year.


----------



## QOFE

myUAEproperty said:


> The landlord can increase the rent within 3 years, annually, by the RERA index. After 3 yrs he is free to apply the market rent ( which is usually considerably greater.) .


Have you got something official to back this up with or is it some sort of estate agent BS that you feed to newbies?


----------



## g5_pilot

rasskass said:


> can anyone make any comment on the Maze Tower? if anyone has any experience with it I would love to get any feedback on size? quality of finish? and location if its close to any metro?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Don't rent in maze tower- they are your worst nightmare:

1. Car Park - tenants park on the top floor, while commercial units on the lower floors.

2. Outrageous a/c chiller fees for 1 bedroom (between 700-1000dhs monthly)

3. Management constantly complain about small items on balcony.

4. They don't listen to their tenants complaints and suggestions.

5. Terms and condoditions are one -sided, like living in a prison.


----------



## guidolaukens

*Renting apartment*

Thank you very much !
This information was very usefull.
Guido








Bigjimbo said:


> I thought that this might be useful for the forum, as it is a topic that comes up a lot, and is probably too big to be a section of the "read before posting" sticky.
> 
> When first coming to Dubai, one of the first things many people do is decide where to live. Depending on where they are coming from they have different expectations of the process. I will attempt to give a general guide that everyone can use!
> 
> Legal issues
> 
> In Dubai the rental contracts are for a fixed term of one year from the start date. As of today (10/9/2011) there is a legal requirement that obligates the landlord to offer the same terms the following year, however this is superceded by the actual terms on the contract, so read read them carefully.
> 
> It is legally impossible to rent a long term apartment without a valid residence visa. However the banks will allow you to open an account with a letter from your company stating that the visa is under process. This is somewhat a grey area, as DEWA will also accept this. If for any reason your visa does not happen you will forfeit any legal right to money spent on rent for the apartment.
> 
> Many landlords will only accept payment in one to four cheques. These cheques are payable at the start of the contract and in the event that you have agreed to pay in more then one, the others are post dated. This is very important as the cheques are more then just a method of payment in Dubai, they are a legally enforced bond, and there can be serious consequences if you don't cover the funds.
> 
> Generally there is a period of notice at the end of a contract, within which you tell the landlord whether or not you are staying. If you fail to give notice, then legally you are bound to renew on the same terms. This is really important as you don't want to be bound into two contracts if you have found a new place.
> 
> Only make cheques payable to the registered owner. The only way of checking the owner is to see the title deed, or the sales contract. Either of these are valid proof. You may also make payment to a power of Attorney (poa). In this instance it is wise to have the POA document checked. There are commonly in Arabic, and will sometimes be dated and should always have the court stamps and stickers attached. If its a copy and you have doubts,then ask to see the original.
> 
> Agents
> 
> Everyones favorite people! There is a massive variety of people who operate in Dubai as real estate agents, reflecting the general diversity of the population. These differing people work to different ethics and standards, and you will have to find someone you trust and are comfortable working with. A word of warning however, most agents do not have very high professional standards, and will generally not respond to emails, texts etc. There are others that do but they are a minortiy.
> 
> The main source of properties in Dubai is a website called Dubizzle.com. Most agents in Dubai will put there properties on there on a daily basis. An important difference in Dubai as opposed to the UK is that there is no sole agency system in Dubai. A landlord can as will give his property to many different agents. This leads to problems when trying to arrnage viewings, as it is not uncommon to view the same property with different agents. It is also fairly common for an agent to send a client directly to a property without going to meet them. This leads to further issues such as doors being locked, or walking in on people who have just moved in. In order to avoid these occurances there are a few steps you can take, such as booking viewings a day in advance, and reconfirming an hour before you go. Ask who you are going to be meeting, and where. Try to confirm which apartment/villa you are going to see and check you haven't seen it already. If you find an apartment you like, only put the offer through the agent who showed you it. By shopping for a better price through a different agent, the landlord will think that there are several interested parties and will be firmer on his price. Also try to only see properties that an agent has direct, as if there are more agents invloved they will try to charge more commisssion to make it worthwhile.
> 
> The agent is responsible for arranging all the paper work, and drawing contracts. Before handing over any money you should see all the ownership documents, and also make sure that the agent is registered with RERA, as it is illegal to deal with an unauthorised free lance agent. Try to do the paper work in their office and NEVER make rent cheques payable to an agent unless they have a valid POA. Check the POA with the court if the agent is claiming to be the POA.
> 
> Bills
> 
> Almost as popular as agents! Every property in Dubai needs to have DEWA connected. Dubai Electric and Water is exactly that. On top of the actual amount of each that you use you will also be liable for a housing fee. This is essentially a tax collected through DEWA. The amount is 5% of the total rent for the year, split into monthly payments. You can pay DEWA online, at petrol stations, or a variety of other places.
> 
> If you live in an apartment, depending on the area you may also have a chiller fee. This is where the AC is centralised and charged per apartment. All of the Palm and JBR is like this, as are some towers on the Marina and Downtown. You need to check how much this fee is as it can be scary, and make a cheap apartment look like less of a bargain.
> 
> Depending on where the property is determines who the service supplier is for TV, interent and Landline. It will be either Du or Etisalat, and there is no choice in the matter. They are both fairly expensive, and make sure you choose the package you want in the beginning as changing it is heartbreakingly difficult.
> 
> Gas supply changes from building to building, with most just being a simple canister arrangement, but check when you are viewing a property that you think you will like.
> 
> Areas
> 
> Difficult one this, and I will only give a very brief overview.
> 
> Arabian ranches
> 
> Very popular with families. Range from 2 bed townhouses to 6 bed Hattan villas. Prices from about 75k to 340k
> 
> Marina
> 
> Very popular with everyone. Bit noisy, massively varying quality in the different towers. Stick to developments by Emaar, Cayan, Trident and you will find a nice apartment. If you are a bigger family or have a bigger budget then the Original 6 is probably the best development.
> 
> Palm
> 
> Possibly the best place to live in Dubai! (I am biased!) Good mix of villas and apartments. All a little bigger then the norm in the Marina. Goes from modestly priced to very expensive. Contact me for specific information.
> 
> Downtown
> 
> This covers all the big towers of Shiekh Zayed and all the Emaar area around Dubai Mall. Very popular place, like the Marina but possibly better siuated with more amenities. DIFC is very close and is an upcoming area of Dubai
> 
> Tecom
> 
> Good mix of lower priced apartments, and again an area that is improving daily, with the development being finished and shops and ameninites setting up there.
> 
> Greens
> 
> Very nice lower priced family area with a nice mix of shops and facilities, and low and high rise apartments.
> 
> Al Barsha
> 
> Not a big fan myself, but close to the Mall Of Emirates and all the attendant facilities. Good liks to the Metro as well.
> 
> Diera/Bur Dubai
> 
> The older part of Dubai. A lot less western then the other areas mentioned, but no worse for it. Massive diversity of apartments and villas, and you would have to source a specialist too guide you through.
> 
> Jumeirah/Umm Sequim
> 
> Ranges from exclusive to dilapidated, and again an area that specialist agents have made their own. Source a good one and be guided
> 
> Mirdiff
> 
> Cheap and cheerful housing, larger than many other areas mentioned, but several pitfalls. Large parts of this area are directly under the flightpath of DXB, and it can be very noisy. The villas are independantly owned and maintenance can be hit and miss.
> 
> JBR
> 
> I am not a fan of this development at all, but there are positives, such as easy access to the shops bars and restaurants, and of course the beach, but the apartments are dark, with tiny balconies, and funny layouts
> General tips
> 
> The standard of finishing in Dubai is not always as you'd hope and expect for such a new place. Moving into a brand new building is always a gamble, as there are nightmare stories that I have encountered. Be prepared to have to wait considerable amount of time to have problems rectified.
> 
> When starting a new lease it is fair to expect it to be painted afresh, but make sure you request it. It is also understood that you will repaint when leaving. This amount can and is deducted from the security deposit at the end of the tenancy.
> 
> This is all I can think of at the moment, but I will add to it as I remember other stuff, and I hope it helps some people through the process!


----------



## guidolaukens

*Renting apartment*

I'm just looking for renting an apartment and want to inform me about the best area possibilities. Nothing more.
Best regards,

Guido




QOFE said:


> Have you got something official to back this up with or is it some sort of estate agent BS that you feed to newbies?


----------



## Shumaila16

*welcome to Dubai*

Hi Dmitri,

i would like to give you a pre-welcome to Dubai.
just for you to know about the property rental prices over here, you would also need to see other factors apart from job. the kind of apartment you are looking for, are you moving here alone or with your family, questions of the sort.

as u stated your yearly income would be around 12000 * 12 = 144,000, you ought to be looking for an apartment which is at around 80k or less per year, as you will also have other expenses to look after. you will easily find a 1 bedroom, or if you are able to slam a good deal, even a two bedroom in sports city.

as per the landlords demanding an upfront payment. its just that they require post dated cheques from you to be handed over to them. some properties are rented out at 1 cheque while others can range upto 4 cheques, but that's the maximum no of cheques any landlord would accept. and yes, the prices are negotiable based on the number of cheques, the lesser the cheques, the lesser the price.

hope you are able to fall in love with the city 
best of luck




KBN123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just joined this forum and will be relocating to Dubai on 1st of June.
> 
> I have noticed on a lot of websites that most landlords are looking for a year upfront payment. Is that really the case in Dubai or do landlords accept monthly payments?
> 
> Also, in London we can negotiate with the landlord on the price of rent, is this practise usual or accepted in Dubai?
> 
> I will be working in the Media City and my basic salary is 12,000 dirhams per month + commission.
> 
> Could anyone suggest any nice but low cost residential areas nearby? I was thinking Sports City or TECOM.
> 
> :llama:
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Dmitri


----------



## Effy

Hello everyone!

I am new to Dubai, and after spending couple months on a ridiculously expensive serviced apartment, I came across a nice studio in Liberty House DIFC. Does anyone live there or have any inside info about this building? It seems nicely finished and clean. Are you happy with the building/maintainance? Also, how much is the average monthly utilities (DEWA, A/C) for a studio in that area? 
Thanks!


----------



## Byja

Effy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to Dubai, and after spending couple months on a ridiculously expensive serviced apartment, I came across a nice studio in Liberty House DIFC. Does anyone live there or have any inside info about this building? It seems nicely finished and clean. Are you happy with the building/maintainance? Also, how much is the average monthly utilities (DEWA, A/C) for a studio in that area?
> Thanks!


Yasu. 

My former employer has offices there, never knew there were apartments there.
Anyway, just a reminder, DIFC has it's own rules just about everything, including rent. Don't forget, if you choose to live there, that you're not covered by any regulations regarding rent. Every rent contract is non-renewable by default, and there are no rules regarding rent increase.


----------



## zaima

Hi
My husband has been offered a job at 12000dhs per month all inc in a bank. We r a family of 3. My daughter is 2yrs old. So we need a one bed apartment or a studio with monthly rent not more than 4000dhs per month. Bank is in bur dubai. Since initially we wont be having a car to commute, which are the areas we should consider for renting out an apartment?


----------



## nickthepiper

Hi all,
Been looking at all the posts re where/where not to reside. Where is the best area to look at for single status approx 70 - 90000 AED. Totally confused as there appears to be a multitude of options. Moving out in first week of June. Be good to know for research prior to arriving.

Cheers

Nick

PS great site


----------



## rsinner

nickthepiper said:


> Hi all,
> Been looking at all the posts re where/where not to reside. Where is the best area to look at for single status approx 70 - 90000 AED. Totally confused as there appears to be a multitude of options. Moving out in first week of June. Be good to know for research prior to arriving.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick
> 
> PS great site


welcome to the forum. 

Well, I could say Sharjah but that would be flippant of me. But you haven't said where you would be working, whether you would be driving, what you are looking for. After reading the posts, what multitude of options did you come up with, and we could help you get to a shortlist.

Again, if I have to take a blind guess, stay in the Marina or JLT.


----------



## nickthepiper

rsinner said:


> welcome to the forum.
> 
> Well, I could say Sharjah but that would be flippant of me. But you haven't said where you would be working, whether you would be driving, what you are looking for. After reading the posts, what multitude of options did you come up with, and we could help you get to a shortlist.
> 
> Again, if I have to take a blind guess, stay in the Marina or JLT.


Hi,

Going to be working on Jebel Ali Palm. Will be driving. Been looking @ Marina, JLT, Greens, Sports City 
Very flexible for area
Cheers

Nick


----------



## despaired

You guys think moving into Standpoint (Downtown) would be a bad idea? Someone told me a while ago, that there is going to be a lot of construction around??


----------



## ash_ak

myUAEproperty said:


> Hi TP85.
> After 3 yrs he is free to apply the market rent ( which is usually considerably greater.)


Above poster mentioned that a landlord can increase the rent of his tenanted out property without any rera mandated regulations after the place is rented out for 3 years.

Can anyone else please confirm if this is true. I am coming up on my 4th year renewal next month.


----------



## rsinner

ash_ak said:


> Above poster mentioned that a landlord can increase the rent of his tenanted out property without any rera mandated regulations after the place is rented out for 3 years.
> 
> Can anyone else please confirm if this is true. I am coming up on my 4th year renewal next month.


That is incorrect info. the same RERA calculator related rule applies. 
The poster was probably just an agent giving misleading info (surprise surprise)


----------



## rsinner

nickthepiper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Going to be working on Jebel Ali Palm. Will be driving. Been looking @ Marina, JLT, Greens, Sports City
> Very flexible for area
> Cheers
> 
> Nick


Probably Marina or JLT. Greens is a bit away from the "action" for a single guy (though not to say that singles dont live there). Sports City is further away from beaches and you would probably need to have a car if you live there.
You cant go wrong with either of the areas, but with the current rent increases may struggle with the budget. Dubizzle.com should give you an idea of rents.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

despaired said:


> You guys think moving into Standpoint (Downtown) would be a bad idea? Someone told me a while ago, that there is going to be a lot of construction around??


I just moved out from Standpoint, it’s a lovely building but construction is pretty baf. At moment they are building the Opera House, as soon as that is completed they will start construction of more residential towers. One of these will be massive (>100 storey) and be built between Standpoint and fountains. Standpoint will be totally dwarfed. 

When the agent was showing people round my apartment she stated that the view has been guaranteed to be clear for three years... that to me meant that the area will be a building site for the next three years at least.

Be aware that construction here is 24 hours a day, so there is no break. You'd not be surprised to learn how annoying a truck reversing warning sounder can be when its left on for an hour at 2:00 am.

There are certainly buildings about where you can get a larger apartment for less money. If you’re specifically looking in down town or old town drop me a PM and I can give you name and number of an excellent agent I dealt with.


----------



## shotcaller

IMO, 29 Boulevard and Boulevard Central are worth a look in Downtown as they've been handed over last year so they're in much better shape than the older buildings.


----------



## Byja

nickthepiper said:


> Hi,
> Going to be working on Jebel Ali Palm. Will be driving. Been looking @ Marina, JLT, Greens, Sports City
> Very flexible for area
> Cheers
> Nick


I suggest you give TECOM some consideration. Well connected, plenty of bars and clubs, not too expensive, and most of the people there that I know had no issues with their LLs.


----------



## zaima

What is the estimated rent of 1BHK in karama?


----------



## looper

zaima said:


> What is the estimated rent of 1BHK in karama?


why not check dubizzle and propertyfinder yourself?


----------



## jawadalis

Thanks for such brief details.


----------



## Chief1au

Been here since April 2 living in Hotel still because I do not want to sign a Rental Contract until my 3 month trial is over and I have a firm long term Contract.

I am working for Dubai Government so I guess that is a help. My wife is here on a Tourist Visa because I cannot get her a residence until I have a Tenancy agreement.

We have been looking at Dubai Marina because we are looking for a Western Area as my hours are long and my wife wants to interact with people, naturally. She was born in Holland left as a child . We are from Perth , Western Australia

I have a Government Vehicle so Travel is not an issue , my Office is near the Airport , but my area of responsibility is Dubai wide.

Any other Area suggestions.?? Looked at Mirdif, but the only westerners we met were shopping from festival City.


----------



## looper

Chief1au said:


> Been here since April 2 living in Hotel still because I do not want to sign a Rental Contract until my 3 month trial is over and I have a firm long term Contract.
> 
> I am working for Dubai Government so I guess that is a help. My wife is here on a Tourist Visa because I cannot get her a residence until I have a Tenancy agreement.
> 
> We have been looking at Dubai Marina because we are looking for a Western Area as my hours are long and my wife wants to interact with people, naturally. She was born in Holland left as a child . We are from Perth , Western Australia
> 
> I have a Government Vehicle so Travel is not an issue , my Office is near the Airport , but my area of responsibility is Dubai wide.
> 
> Any other Area suggestions.?? Looked at Mirdif, but the only westerners we met were shopping from festival City.


Welcome to Dubai 

In general Marina area is quite western, maybe have a look at Greens/Emirates Hills if you budget is suitable. I also like Jumeirah Heights/Jumeirah Islands...obviously as I live there


----------



## prahladagarwal

mavzor said:


> *International city*
> 
> *Design*ed around world regions and styled with architecture to match.
> 
> *Buildings* are 3-5 story, with central clusters ground level reserved for commercials.
> 
> *Apartments *are Studio to 1 bdrm in the outlying, with some 2bdrms in the CBD.
> *
> Cost* 20k dhs / annum for a studio, 25 for an average 1bdrm (800sqft), 29 for a large/nice 1bdrm 900-1050 sqft). Q3'11
> 
> *Services* Within 200 steps from an example apartment (mine  ) is a carrefour express, medical clinic, locksmith, barber, ladies salon, 3 restaurants, internet cafe, locksmith...
> 
> *Residents* are mixed, but rarely western. Pakistan, India, Phillipines, China are your majority residents. Friendly and honest if illiterate.
> 
> *Parking* can be a struggle depending where you come from. If you're from NYC you'll be joyous, if you're from rural england, you're going to struggle. Get in before 9 pm and you'll reliably get a marked space. After that it starts becoming parking space innovation, and by 12pm onwards its double park territory.



How far is it from DIFC and how well is it connected by public transport?


----------



## airman

Bigjimbo said:


> I thought that this might be useful for the forum, as it is a topic that comes up a lot, and is probably too big to be a section of the "read before posting" sticky.
> 
> When first coming to Dubai, one of the first things many people do is decide where to live. Depending on where they are coming from they have different expectations of the process. I will attempt to give a general guide that everyone can use!
> 
> Legal issues
> 
> In Dubai the rental contracts are for a fixed term of one year from the start date. As of today (10/9/2011) there is a legal requirement that obligates the landlord to offer the same terms the following year, however this is superceded by the actual terms on the contract, so read read them carefully.
> 
> It is legally impossible to rent a long term apartment without a valid residence visa. However the banks will allow you to open an account with a letter from your company stating that the visa is under process. This is somewhat a grey area, as DEWA will also accept this. If for any reason your visa does not happen you will forfeit any legal right to money spent on rent for the apartment.
> 
> Many landlords will only accept payment in one to four cheques. These cheques are payable at the start of the contract and in the event that you have agreed to pay in more then one, the others are post dated. This is very important as the cheques are more then just a method of payment in Dubai, they are a legally enforced bond, and there can be serious consequences if you don't cover the funds.
> 
> Generally there is a period of notice at the end of a contract, within which you tell the landlord whether or not you are staying. If you fail to give notice, then legally you are bound to renew on the same terms. This is really important as you don't want to be bound into two contracts if you have found a new place.
> 
> Only make cheques payable to the registered owner. The only way of checking the owner is to see the title deed, or the sales contract. Either of these are valid proof. You may also make payment to a power of Attorney (poa). In this instance it is wise to have the POA document checked. There are commonly in Arabic, and will sometimes be dated and should always have the court stamps and stickers attached. If its a copy and you have doubts,then ask to see the original.
> 
> Agents
> 
> Everyones favorite people! There is a massive variety of people who operate in Dubai as real estate agents, reflecting the general diversity of the population. These differing people work to different ethics and standards, and you will have to find someone you trust and are comfortable working with. A word of warning however, most agents do not have very high professional standards, and will generally not respond to emails, texts etc. There are others that do but they are a minortiy.
> 
> The main source of properties in Dubai is a website called Dubizzle.com. Most agents in Dubai will put there properties on there on a daily basis. An important difference in Dubai as opposed to the UK is that there is no sole agency system in Dubai. A landlord can as will give his property to many different agents. This leads to problems when trying to arrnage viewings, as it is not uncommon to view the same property with different agents. It is also fairly common for an agent to send a client directly to a property without going to meet them. This leads to further issues such as doors being locked, or walking in on people who have just moved in. In order to avoid these occurances there are a few steps you can take, such as booking viewings a day in advance, and reconfirming an hour before you go. Ask who you are going to be meeting, and where. Try to confirm which apartment/villa you are going to see and check you haven't seen it already. If you find an apartment you like, only put the offer through the agent who showed you it. By shopping for a better price through a different agent, the landlord will think that there are several interested parties and will be firmer on his price. Also try to only see properties that an agent has direct, as if there are more agents invloved they will try to charge more commisssion to make it worthwhile.
> 
> The agent is responsible for arranging all the paper work, and drawing contracts. Before handing over any money you should see all the ownership documents, and also make sure that the agent is registered with RERA, as it is illegal to deal with an unauthorised free lance agent. Try to do the paper work in their office and NEVER make rent cheques payable to an agent unless they have a valid POA. Check the POA with the court if the agent is claiming to be the POA.
> 
> Bills
> 
> Almost as popular as agents! Every property in Dubai needs to have DEWA connected. Dubai Electric and Water is exactly that. On top of the actual amount of each that you use you will also be liable for a housing fee. This is essentially a tax collected through DEWA. The amount is 5% of the total rent for the year, split into monthly payments. You can pay DEWA online, at petrol stations, or a variety of other places.
> 
> If you live in an apartment, depending on the area you may also have a chiller fee. This is where the AC is centralised and charged per apartment. All of the Palm and JBR is like this, as are some towers on the Marina and Downtown. You need to check how much this fee is as it can be scary, and make a cheap apartment look like less of a bargain.
> 
> Depending on where the property is determines who the service supplier is for TV, interent and Landline. It will be either Du or Etisalat, and there is no choice in the matter. They are both fairly expensive, and make sure you choose the package you want in the beginning as changing it is heartbreakingly difficult.
> 
> Gas supply changes from building to building, with most just being a simple canister arrangement, but check when you are viewing a property that you think you will like.
> 
> Areas
> 
> Difficult one this, and I will only give a very brief overview.
> 
> Arabian ranches
> 
> Very popular with families. Range from 2 bed townhouses to 6 bed Hattan villas. Prices from about 75k to 340k
> 
> Marina
> 
> Very popular with everyone. Bit noisy, massively varying quality in the different towers. Stick to developments by Emaar, Cayan, Trident and you will find a nice apartment. If you are a bigger family or have a bigger budget then the Original 6 is probably the best development.
> 
> Palm
> 
> Possibly the best place to live in Dubai! (I am biased!) Good mix of villas and apartments. All a little bigger then the norm in the Marina. Goes from modestly priced to very expensive. Contact me for specific information.
> 
> Downtown
> 
> This covers all the big towers of Shiekh Zayed and all the Emaar area around Dubai Mall. Very popular place, like the Marina but possibly better siuated with more amenities. DIFC is very close and is an upcoming area of Dubai
> 
> Tecom
> 
> Good mix of lower priced apartments, and again an area that is improving daily, with the development being finished and shops and ameninites setting up there.
> 
> Greens
> 
> Very nice lower priced family area with a nice mix of shops and facilities, and low and high rise apartments.
> 
> Al Barsha
> 
> Not a big fan myself, but close to the Mall Of Emirates and all the attendant facilities. Good liks to the Metro as well.
> 
> Diera/Bur Dubai
> 
> The older part of Dubai. A lot less western then the other areas mentioned, but no worse for it. Massive diversity of apartments and villas, and you would have to source a specialist too guide you through.
> 
> Jumeirah/Umm Sequim
> 
> Ranges from exclusive to dilapidated, and again an area that specialist agents have made their own. Source a good one and be guided
> 
> Mirdiff
> 
> Cheap and cheerful housing, larger than many other areas mentioned, but several pitfalls. Large parts of this area are directly under the flightpath of DXB, and it can be very noisy. The villas are independantly owned and maintenance can be hit and miss.
> 
> JBR
> 
> I am not a fan of this development at all, but there are positives, such as easy access to the shops bars and restaurants, and of course the beach, but the apartments are dark, with tiny balconies, and funny layouts
> General tips
> 
> The standard of finishing in Dubai is not always as you'd hope and expect for such a new place. Moving into a brand new building is always a gamble, as there are nightmare stories that I have encountered. Be prepared to have to wait considerable amount of time to have problems rectified.
> 
> When starting a new lease it is fair to expect it to be painted afresh, but make sure you request it. It is also understood that you will repaint when leaving. This amount can and is deducted from the security deposit at the end of the tenancy.
> 
> This is all I can think of at the moment, but I will add to it as I remember other stuff, and I hope it helps some people through the process!



cool


----------



## mel90

*Looking for a bit of advice...*

Hi everyone,
Ideally, i'm looking for a 1bed in JLT or Marina (Tecom, Downtown would also be considered) with a balcony and preferably that doesn't mind pets , for two people to live a comfortable, happy existence. 

I've been all over dubizzle and the other rental sites but things seem to disappear as fast as you can refresh a page and/or are out of our price range (90-100k ish).
I was wondering if anyone had any specific agents to call or buildings to keep an eye on or any tips for the search.

Alternatively a room in a shared apartment would also be great. Are there any websites other than dubizzle for that? The suitable ones on dubizzle still have prices that seem to sting for what you are actually getting (after living in Germany….)

Alternatively is it a case of waiting to earn more money or getting very lucky?

Thanks!


----------



## Chief1au

Very Informative post. airman

We were originally budgeting around 110,00 but now with Vehicle , Fuel etc supplied we are looking at 140 - 150,000 for a Furnished 2 X Bed in Marina

Seems we should get something from what I see on Dubizzle is there a Tower you would recommend ??


----------



## despaired

I heard somewhere that rental prices have a small dip in summer, with a rather high turn over of families or individuals leaving around June/July/August. Does that increase the chances of getting better apartments or getting a slightly better deal? Would be interesting to understand that dynamic. Though I admit, running around house hunting during bearing the summer heat might be punishment enough already. . .


----------



## swissknife

Hello I'm new to Dubai and am about to sign a contract with the landlord without an agent but the landlord said that I should get the contract. How do I get it? Do I need to pay DEWA before or after I sign the contract? thank you


----------



## QOFE

swissknife said:


> Hello I'm new to Dubai and am about to sign a contract with the landlord without an agent but the landlord said that I should get the contract. How do I get it? Do I need to pay DEWA before or after I sign the contract? thank you


There are some templates that could be used.
Check out the below links:
http://www.propertyforum.com/forum/images/Rental_Agreement_Dubai.pdf
http://ejari.ae/PublicPages/Downloads/311.pdf

Apparently Dubai Library Distributors.. sells templates too.

You could also get a typing centre to type it up for you. Mazaya centre (SZR) is one option.

I wouldn't pay the DEWA before the contract is signed. You need to make sure that the outstanding bills are paid too when you sign up for DEWA so that you don't end up having to cough up for it.


----------



## rrrazdan

*Working in DIFC, need an apartment*

Hi, 
I will be relocating to Dubai this September and am really excited if not a little nervous about the move. I will be working in DIFC. 

Now which are would be best to rent a studio based on these constraints-

I won't have a car. And also would not like to have a long commute.
I would like a decent quality of life, with decent weekend activities at my disposal.
My budget tops out at 70k AED for a studio.

I shortlisted, Marina, JLT, DIFC and Business Bay , but each has its pros and cons. Marina and JLT are a little far away, and DIFC seems a little too expensive and umm, sterile. But then again a short commute time is my biggest priority and any help from you guys in terms of buildings, advice, rent ranges would be much appreciated.

rrrazdan


----------



## Welshguy39

I will be relocating from UK to Dubai in September and need some advice regarding apartments.

Work wise I will be spending 50% of my time in Jebel Ali and 50% in Deira.


Looking for a fully furnished 2 bedroom apartment with a budget of around 140k per year, can anyone recommend a good property.

Cheers


----------



## Froglet

Hi All,

If my contract ends in October 2014 and I have an eviction notice for March 2015, what happens for the period inbetween? Do I have to sign a new contract from October 2014 - March 2015?

Also, what if the landlord changes in the meantime? Do I need to sign a new contract with him? Can he increase the rent?


----------



## despaired

What are peoples thoughts on Mariascape? 

Wikipedia has listed quite a few negatives: MarinaScape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

though they are fairly old, and i wonder whether or not anything has changed.

I also did hear somewhere that the smell from the restaurants below is bothersome!?

On the other hand, I have read the buildings name in quite a few threads here, and it was recommended by people.


----------



## joemate

*Rent contract renewal fee*

Hi all, that time of year again for my rent renewal.

Agent is trying to stick me with a rent renewal fee of AED1k even though I sort my own Ejari out and I've not signed anything to say I will pay such a fee. 

It's a Mexican stand off at the moment as they said they won't give me a contract until I pay the money and won't give me the landlord's contact details so I can deal with him myself. The apartment was sold mid way through my contract.

Any idea where I stand here and how to move forward? The article about the maximum fee being AED160 is about 3 years old so the law may be different now, so hoping someone can tell me.

J.


----------



## sant3

Hi friends, 

I am looking for a cheap studio, somewhere in the range of 20-24k per year. 

I see my only option is to move to Sharjah, which is fine. I have seen quite a few cheap studios in National Paints. Any idea why that particular area is so cheap compared to the other areas?

Also, travelling wont be an issue since I am planning to buy a car. BUT, the whole route is confusing. I talked to some taxi drivers and they gave me 3 options to drive from JAFZA to Sharjah:

* Sheikh Zayed Road
* Emirates Road
* Some bypass road! (longer but lesser traffic supposedly)

I searched in Google Maps and could find four options -

* Sheikh Zayed road (E11)
* SZ road + Al Khail road (E11+E44)
* Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road (E311)
* Emirates road (E611)

Which of these is the above mentioned bypass road? I am calculating the feasibility of driving everyday from Sharjah to JAFZA.


----------



## looper

sant3 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am looking for a cheap studio, somewhere in the range of 20-24k per year.
> 
> I see my only option is to move to Sharjah, which is fine. I have seen quite a few cheap studios in National Paints. Any idea why that particular area is so cheap compared to the other areas?
> 
> Also, travelling wont be an issue since I am planning to buy a car. BUT, the whole route is confusing. I talked to some taxi drivers and they gave me 3 options to drive from JAFZA to Sharjah:
> 
> * Sheikh Zayed Road
> * Emirates Road
> * Some bypass road! (longer but lesser traffic supposedly)
> 
> I searched in Google Maps and could find four options -
> 
> * Sheikh Zayed road (E11)
> * SZ road + Al Khail road (E11+E44)
> * Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road (E311)
> * Emirates road (E611)
> 
> Which of these is the above mentioned bypass road? I am calculating the feasibility of driving everyday from Sharjah to JAFZA.


* Sheikh Zayed Road - E11
* Emirates Road - E311
* Some bypass road! (longer but lesser traffic supposedly) - E611

The renamed them some time ago...generally speaking driving from Sharjah to JAFZA is a pain. Some of my colleagues do it and it takes them between 1 to 2 hours....Avoiding E11 saves you the Salik...


----------



## Aniuta

rrrazdan said:


> Hi,
> I will be relocating to Dubai this September and am really excited if not a little nervous about the move. I will be working in DIFC.
> 
> Now which are would be best to rent a studio based on these constraints-
> 
> I won't have a car. And also would not like to have a long commute.
> I would like a decent quality of life, with decent weekend activities at my disposal.
> My budget tops out at 70k AED for a studio.
> 
> I shortlisted, Marina, JLT, DIFC and Business Bay , but each has its pros and cons. Marina and JLT are a little far away, and DIFC seems a little too expensive and umm, sterile. But then again a short commute time is my biggest priority and any help from you guys in terms of buildings, advice, rent ranges would be much appreciated.
> 
> rrrazdan



Choose Marina. You can find nice studios, big sized and some of them with closed kitchen. But from some building you will need to walk 10mins and more to the metro station. 

In JLT the access to metro is much easier. I've lived in JLT last year and i loved it.


----------



## swissknife

big sized studios in marina for 70k at this inflation??!!!


----------



## rockies

*Where to live??????*

Hi all

I am moving to Dubai in Sept 2014 - Irish, wife (will not be working) and two kids (not school going age). I will probably be buying a car. I will be working in Media City - based on a budget for accomodation of AED 130,000 to AED 150,000 per year where would you suggest I look for rental accomodation. Looking for something that would not require too much of a commute for work, a location with good amenities and a place that has a sense of community.

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo

rockies said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in Sept 2014 - Irish, wife (will not be working) and two kids (not school going age). I will probably be buying a car. I will be working in Media City - based on a budget for accomodation of AED 130,000 to AED 150,000 per year where would you suggest I look for rental accomodation. Looking for something that would not require too much of a commute for work, a location with good amenities and a place that has a sense of community.
> 
> Thanks


You could just about squeeze onto the Palm for that. Nice place to live, and good amenities. Message me if you want some options...


----------



## JCV

Yes, Greens would be ideal for you.


----------



## nickthepiper

*What Areas!!!*

Been staying in Metro Central Apartments for couple of weeks courtesy of my MD. Been busy looking around for alternative accommodation. Budget looking around 3500 - 6000 per month. Been looking at Greens, Tecom, Remraam, Downtown.
Working at Kempinski Hotel on the Palm. I have car but obviously want to have some social life. What is best option for looking at. Thinking Remraam might be good but heard not much to do regarding shopping/take away etc, but good value for money.

What's the suggestions folks?


Thanks

Nick


----------



## despaired

Will real estate agents work normally during Ramadan, or are they also working less hours? I imagine it must be difficult to see an sufficient amount of properties during that said time limit. Or will they still work longer hours, and hence make it possible to see several apartments/buildings within one day?


----------



## JCV

Those who observe the Ramadan are more likely to work less. But others won't.


----------



## QOFE

Bigjimbo said:


> You could just about squeeze onto the Palm for that. Nice place to live, and good amenities. Message me if you want some options...


Probably not as the rents have seriously shot through the roof. You can get a one bedroom apartment on the Palm with that budget. I would not exactly call the "amenities" good.


----------



## coltsclimber

*Time to find an Apartment and Move In*

Hello all,

I'm beginning a new job in Dubai at the beginning of September. My firm will put me up in a hotel for a month while I look for an apartment. 

How long does this process typically take? My current plan is to arrive 2 weeks before I begin work with the hope of completing the apartment search process before starting the new job. Does this seem doable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl

coltsclimber said:


> Hello all, I'm beginning a new job in Dubai at the beginning of September. My firm will put me up in a hotel for a month while I look for an apartment. How long does this process typically take? My current plan is to arrive 2 weeks before I begin work with the hope of completing the apartment search process before starting the new job. Does this seem doable? Thanks in advance.


You may not be able to rent until your visa is stamped in your passport. Speak with your company to ask them if they will provide a letter in this respect. Will your company be paying the cheques up front for you and your security and utility deposits and the agent's fee? You'll need to ask them about helping you to open a bank account that will give you a cheque book and have sufficient money deposited to pay the fee and deposits and first rent cheque deposited if not.


----------



## coltsclimber

BedouGirl, thanks for your reply. I've worked out those details with my company. 

In terms of timeline, I'm more concerned with how long it will take to find a suitable apartment, and then how long one must often wait before they are able to move in. 

Is two weeks an adequate amount of search time? Once an apartment is selected, is it reasonable to think that I could move in within the following two weeks? 

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

coltsclimber said:


> BedouGirl, thanks for your reply. I've worked out those details with my company. In terms of timeline, I'm more concerned with how long it will take to find a suitable apartment, and then how long one must often wait before they are able to move in. Is two weeks an adequate amount of search time? Once an apartment is selected, is it reasonable to think that I could move in within the following two weeks? Thanks


It can be done. Once you've paid everything out and the power's on (and cooling, if you have that separately), you can move in immediately. Bear in mind, however, most places aren't reprinted/fixed/repaired until after the new tenant has paid up/signed the lease, which is where you could lose a few days, depending on how quickly you can push to get these things done. Try to get your AC serviced/cleaned before you move in too.


----------



## pheonixgm

*New to Dubai*

Hey Folks...

I will be coming to Dubai in the month of Sept..
& my Office would be in Dubai Marina..

Looking for Studio Apartment ( furnished / Un-furnished) in the range of 4000-4500AED/Month
Which location would be the best in terms of Traveling by Bus & Metro. Since I don't have Driving license for Dubai.

Thanks


----------



## Asdfgh

Welshguy39 said:


> I will be relocating from UK to Dubai in September and need some advice regarding apartments.
> 
> Work wise I will be spending 50% of my time in Jebel Ali and 50% in Deira.
> 
> 
> Looking for a fully furnished 2 bedroom apartment with a budget of around 140k per year, can anyone recommend a good property.
> 
> Cheers


If you stay in Deira, you will travel with the office traffic 50% of the time so avoid Deira / Bur Dubai / Karama areas.

Would recommend JLT / Marina within that budget. Will be close to Jebel Ali and travel to Deira will not be (too much of) a problem as you will be travelling against the rush hour traffic. Of course it depends where exactly in Deira the office is !

I would also recommend Motor City if you want to avoid the concrete mess of Marina and JLT and prefer low rise apartments plus some greenery this side of the desert. Also has good connectivity to Jebel Ali and to Deira


----------



## comingtodubai

Hi All

I am new to this forum.

I would be coming to Dubai by next week. My Office is on Airport Road (near to Deira). I will be getting married in December 2014. Before that, I am fine living in sharing a flat/a room on rent/studio apartment. Later on when my wife will come to Dubai, I can move into a separate apartment (and buy all stuff etc).

Can you please recommend if I can get anything in the range of 1500-3000 AED. And how should i find such place?

Can you please help me to know


----------



## Makkun

Myself and my wife will be moving to Dubai in July from Hong Kong. 

Just us, no kids, but thinking of going down that route once we get there. 

I will be working in DIFC and the missus will work from home as a freelance HR consultant. 

Our budget is around 180k p/a give or take 10K, which is actually about 40% cheaper than what we pay in Hong Kong. 

We've lived away from the UK for 14 years, always had small apartments, which is the down side of living in Hong Kong and Tokyo I guess, so now fancy getting a villa style place with a garden. 

So far I've researched The Greens and The Spings and have read a lot up on here about both locations, both positives and negatives. 

We're looking for shops nearby. We're not really ones for overly socialising or needing 'mum groups' etc, but do want the commute to be fairly easy into DIFC. We are not planning on getting cars for the foreseeable future, so will be relying on local or community transport. We also like the thought of restaurants, shops, gym being nearby.. 

Is there anywhere else we should be looking, gardened villas easy reach to DIFC? 

Also, what is the right tactic for making an offer, is haggling normal, i.e. if a listed price is 190K does it look rude offering 175K, or will they bite, or simply ignore your offer as I've read on here? 

We will be negotiating in July / August which I heard is a good time for getting deals as many people move out at this time of year, is this true?

Thanks in advance for any wisdom imparted by our learned posters..


----------



## Asdfgh

Pair up dubizzle .com with Google maps and you have the solution that you need.

Suggest you look up places along the Metro / train line. If you are ok spending some time on travel (max 20- 30 mins) you can look up Al Qusais or Al Nahda as well. They will be the other side of the Airport but much cheaper (well comparatively cheaper anyway)



comingtodubai said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I would be coming to Dubai by next week. My Office is on Airport Road (near to Deira). I will be getting married in December 2014. Before that, I am fine living in sharing a flat/a room on rent/studio apartment. Later on when my wife will come to Dubai, I can move into a separate apartment (and buy all stuff etc).
> 
> Can you please recommend if I can get anything in the range of 1500-3000 AED. And how should i find such place?
> 
> Can you please help me to know


----------



## comingtodubai

Asdfgh said:


> Pair up dubizzle .com with Google maps and you have the solution that you need.
> 
> Suggest you look up places along the Metro / train line. If you are ok spending some time on travel (max 20- 30 mins) you can look up Al Qusais or Al Nahda as well. They will be the other side of the Airport but much cheaper (well comparatively cheaper anyway)


Hi

Thanks a ton for the reply.

Yes, will look for apartment near the metro/train line.

Is the facility of sharing an apartment / finding a room easily available in the areas you mentioned? And, is Dubizzle enough or should i consult some other agents too

Thanks


----------



## QOFE

Makkun said:


> Myself and my wife will be moving to Dubai in July from Hong Kong.
> 
> Just us, no kids, but thinking of going down that route once we get there.
> 
> I will be working in DIFC and the missus will work from home as a freelance HR consultant.
> 
> Our budget is around 180k p/a give or take 10K, which is actually about 40% cheaper than what we pay in Hong Kong.
> 
> We've lived away from the UK for 14 years, always had small apartments, which is the down side of living in Hong Kong and Tokyo I guess, so now fancy getting a villa style place with a garden.
> 
> So far I've researched The Greens and The Spings and have read a lot up on here about both locations, both positives and negatives.
> 
> We're looking for shops nearby. We're not really ones for overly socialising or needing 'mum groups' etc, but do want the commute to be fairly easy into DIFC. We are not planning on getting cars for the foreseeable future, so will be relying on local or community transport. We also like the thought of restaurants, shops, gym being nearby..
> 
> Is there anywhere else we should be looking, gardened villas easy reach to DIFC?
> 
> Also, what is the right tactic for making an offer, is haggling normal, i.e. if a listed price is 190K does it look rude offering 175K, or will they bite, or simply ignore your offer as I've read on here?
> 
> We will be negotiating in July / August which I heard is a good time for getting deals as many people move out at this time of year, is this true?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any wisdom imparted by our learned posters..


If you're after a villa you would need a car. Villas are usually in compounds and not near a metro station. Taxis can be difficult to get in villa areas too. 
There are apartments with big balconies/terraces. 
How about a duplex or large apartment in DIFC? You would have a short walk to work. The gate has some restaurants and some shops and you're close to the metro. I like the look of the apartments in the Limestone.
Is the below something in the lines of what you might be after?
Amazing 2 Double Bedroom Fully Furnished Duplex Apartment Liberty House DIFC Dubai ER R 8151 - propertyfinder.ae


----------



## Bigjimbo

Makkun said:


> Myself and my wife will be moving to Dubai in July from Hong Kong.
> 
> Just us, no kids, but thinking of going down that route once we get there.
> 
> I will be working in DIFC and the missus will work from home as a freelance HR consultant.
> 
> Our budget is around 180k p/a give or take 10K, which is actually about 40% cheaper than what we pay in Hong Kong.
> 
> We've lived away from the UK for 14 years, always had small apartments, which is the down side of living in Hong Kong and Tokyo I guess, so now fancy getting a villa style place with a garden.
> 
> So far I've researched The Greens and The Spings and have read a lot up on here about both locations, both positives and negatives.
> 
> We're looking for shops nearby. We're not really ones for overly socialising or needing 'mum groups' etc, but do want the commute to be fairly easy into DIFC. We are not planning on getting cars for the foreseeable future, so will be relying on local or community transport. We also like the thought of restaurants, shops, gym being nearby..
> 
> Is there anywhere else we should be looking, gardened villas easy reach to DIFC?
> 
> Also, what is the right tactic for making an offer, is haggling normal, i.e. if a listed price is 190K does it look rude offering 175K, or will they bite, or simply ignore your offer as I've read on here?
> 
> We will be negotiating in July / August which I heard is a good time for getting deals as many people move out at this time of year, is this true?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any wisdom imparted by our learned posters..


If you consider the Palm then perhaps I can help, although as someone has mentioned you would either need a car or relying on taxis.


----------



## Asdfgh

Having stayed in HK previously what I can comment is that the public transport system in Dubai is nowhere close to what you have in HK

Off topic: If you do like to go out and you plan to stay in a villa then recommend that you get a car. Start with a lease (not too expensive in Dubai) then make your decision. Neither me, my wife, sister nor the extended family/friends ever felt the need for a car in HK. here in Dubai, I need 2 cars. 

That being said you can of course manage with the metro.. But given the cheap price of cars/fuel alongwith the added convenience.. Why not ? 

Having stayed in the tiny HK apartments.. suggest you go ahead splurge and get a villa for yourself in Dubai  

On the pricing, you can negotiate. A counteroffer of 175k vs a 190k listing will not be considered rude. Just don't offer a 100k ! Whether you get the apartment is of course another story



Makkun said:


> Myself and my wife will be moving to Dubai in July from Hong Kong.
> 
> Just us, no kids, but thinking of going down that route once we get there.
> 
> I will be working in DIFC and the missus will work from home as a freelance HR consultant.
> 
> Our budget is around 180k p/a give or take 10K, which is actually about 40% cheaper than what we pay in Hong Kong.
> 
> We've lived away from the UK for 14 years, always had small apartments, which is the down side of living in Hong Kong and Tokyo I guess, so now fancy getting a villa style place with a garden.
> 
> So far I've researched The Greens and The Spings and have read a lot up on here about both locations, both positives and negatives.
> 
> We're looking for shops nearby. We're not really ones for overly socialising or needing 'mum groups' etc, but do want the commute to be fairly easy into DIFC. We are not planning on getting cars for the foreseeable future, so will be relying on local or community transport. We also like the thought of restaurants, shops, gym being nearby..
> 
> Is there anywhere else we should be looking, gardened villas easy reach to DIFC?
> 
> Also, what is the right tactic for making an offer, is haggling normal, i.e. if a listed price is 190K does it look rude offering 175K, or will they bite, or simply ignore your offer as I've read on here?
> 
> We will be negotiating in July / August which I heard is a good time for getting deals as many people move out at this time of year, is this true?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any wisdom imparted by our learned posters..


----------



## Asdfgh

Through dubizzle I found enough agents and ultimately the apartment that I currently stay in.

Suggest you check out the website and then see for yourself if rooms are available !



comingtodubai said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks a ton for the reply.
> 
> Yes, will look for apartment near the metro/train line.
> 
> Is the facility of sharing an apartment / finding a room easily available in the areas you mentioned? And, is Dubizzle enough or should i consult some other agents too
> 
> Thanks


----------



## coltsclimber

BedouGirl said:


> It can be done. Once you've paid everything out and the power's on (and cooling, if you have that separately), you can move in immediately. Bear in mind, however, most places aren't reprinted/fixed/repaired until after the new tenant has paid up/signed the lease, which is where you could lose a few days, depending on how quickly you can push to get these things done. Try to get your AC serviced/cleaned before you move in too.


Thanks for the info! 

As a follow up question, can an apartment be reserved with just the deposit, with the full check not paid until the move in date? My housing allowance won't be available until my first day of work, but I'd like to have something selected and reserved prior to that.

Thanks.


----------



## A.Abbass

Hi everyone,

This is my first post since am relocating from Bahrain to Dubai soon.

My workplace would be just next to Safa park. What would be the ideal place to search in ? I have tried looking around the area it's all villas. I am looking for a 2BR apartment. My budget is a bit tight around 110-120K. So what do you guys recommend ?

I have searched Dubai sports city, JLT & Barsha areas both on property finder & Dubizzle, which reflects more realistic prices ?

One last question, I plan to stay in a studio for the first 2 months which should be as closest as possible to Safa Park, after 2 months my family should be arriving and will look for the permanent accomodation.


----------



## Tolo

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I have a many questions!

I've received an offer to work in Dubai and one of the many questions that I have is obviously where to live. 

I know that my office would be in the Downtown area and I don't know if it is a good idea to live close to the office or rather moving to a place like Dubai Marina. 

I'm currently single, but I have a gf which wouldn't come before September 2015 (obviously, we will get marry before she comes) and we don't have any children. Therefore, the flat would be for 2 people, although during the first year it would be only me most of the time. 

I don't have any housing allowance and I have a AED 47.5 k salary per month + AED 15k/year for trips + a discretionary bonus of up to 100% yearly salary (but I don't take this bonus into account when doing my budget). 

Given the abovementioned information, is it a good idea to rent a 2 bdr flat in Dubai Marina or in Downtown? I've been looking in several internet websites and it seems that I could rent a 2 bdr flat for ca. AED 120k year in Dubai Marina but after reading several threads here it might be too optimistic.

Additionally I have 3 more questions, not related with this thread, but I would be very grateful if someone could provide some help.

Is it a good idea to buy a 2nd hand car? (what type? 4x4, suv?).
I would like to rent an empty flat, is there a big 2nd hand market for buying furniture (mainly between the expat people)?
My employer would pay up to 6 weks hotel while I look for a flat, should I maximize that time at the hotel? (my fear is that after 6 weeks living in Dubai I may want to run from Dubai!) 

I would be more than happy to read your suggestions.

Thanks in advance!

Al


----------



## Makkun

Asdfgh said:


> Having stayed in HK previously what I can comment is that the public transport system in Dubai is nowhere close to what you have in HK
> 
> Off topic: If you do like to go out and you plan to stay in a villa then recommend that you get a car. Start with a lease (not too expensive in Dubai) then make your decision. Neither me, my wife, sister nor the extended family/friends ever felt the need for a car in HK. here in Dubai, I need 2 cars.
> 
> That being said you can of course manage with the metro.. But given the cheap price of cars/fuel alongwith the added convenience.. Why not ?
> 
> Having stayed in the tiny HK apartments.. suggest you go ahead splurge and get a villa for yourself in Dubai
> 
> On the pricing, you can negotiate. A counteroffer of 175k vs a 190k listing will not be considered rude. Just don't offer a 100k ! Whether you get the apartment is of course another story


Appreciate the reply back, many thanks


----------



## Makkun

QOFE said:


> If you're after a villa you would need a car. Villas are usually in compounds and not near a metro station. Taxis can be difficult to get in villa areas too.
> There are apartments with big balconies/terraces.
> How about a duplex or large apartment in DIFC? You would have a short walk to work. The gate has some restaurants and some shops and you're close to the metro. I like the look of the apartments in the Limestone.
> Is the below something in the lines of what you might be after?


Thanks for this, really helpful. 

Looks like we'll be getting a car if there's no possibility of shuttle buses.

I am assuming that none of the complexes have shuttle buses to and from metros?


----------



## ankitkagarwal

Hi Everyone,

I am a new Member to the forum. I will be shifting to Dubai in August with my wife. My office will be located in JLT.

I am looking for a furnished studio apartment in the budget of 40-55K. Ideally I would like to avoid agents as I am moving on tight budget for first year.

Can anyone recommend which localities will be preferable which can connect me to JLT easily via metro and local transport. I am ok to travel 15-30 mins from office to work.


----------



## QOFE

Makkun said:


> Thanks for this, really helpful.
> 
> Looks like we'll be getting a car if there's no possibility of shuttle buses.
> 
> I am assuming that none of the complexes have shuttle buses to and from metros?


You can't really rely on public transport here. The only reliable and frequent option is the metro. There is a bus network but it's not that frequent and you would not want to standing around waiting for a bus in the summer heat. There are some air-conditioned bus stops. As far as I know villa residents all have one or more cars. 

Are you still very set on living in a villa? I don't think your budget is high enough for a nice villa in a nice built up area. It all depends on what you're after. There are a lot of new compounds out in the desert but they lack the amenities that more established areas have. Jumeirah is nice but the villas are expensive there. Lakes and Meadows are also nice but again, expensive.
You mention that you've looked into Springs. Over the years I have read so many negative comments about that area. A lot of the villas are badly built and over time there are a lot of condition issues. 

If you're used to city life in the middle of everything in fully established areas this desert can be quite daunting. 
Have a proper look on propertyfinder and use wikimapia (more up to date than google maps) so see what is around the areas. I would also suggest to drive around once you're here before you make any decisions.


----------



## Makkun

QOFE said:


> You can't really rely on public transport here. The only reliable and frequent option is the metro. There is a bus network but it's not that frequent and you would not want to standing around waiting for a bus in the summer heat. There are some air-conditioned bus stops. As far as I know villa residents all have one or more cars.
> 
> Are you still very set on living in a villa? I don't think your budget is high enough for a nice villa in a nice built up area. It all depends on what you're after. There are a lot of new compounds out in the desert but they lack the amenities that more established areas have. Jumeirah is nice but the villas are expensive there. Lakes and Meadows are also nice but again, expensive.
> You mention that you've looked into Springs. Over the years I have read so many negative comments about that area. A lot of the villas are badly built and over time there are a lot of condition issues.
> 
> If you're used to city life in the middle of everything in fully established areas this desert can be quite daunting.
> Have a proper look on propertyfinder and use wikimapia (more up to date than google maps) so see what is around the areas. I would also suggest to drive around once you're here before you make any decisions.


Our budget is actually 225K for the right place, we've scrubbed Springs and looking at Greens and Arabian Ranches, but as you say we'll wait until we get out there. 

All great advice. Thanks


----------



## QOFE

Tolo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I have a many questions!
> 
> I've received an offer to work in Dubai and one of the many questions that I have is obviously where to live.
> 
> I know that my office would be in the Downtown area and I don't know if it is a good idea to live close to the office or rather moving to a place like Dubai Marina.
> 
> I'm currently single, but I have a gf which wouldn't come before September 2015 (obviously, we will get marry before she comes) and we don't have any children. Therefore, the flat would be for 2 people, although during the first year it would be only me most of the time.
> 
> I don't have any housing allowance and I have a AED 47.5 k salary per month + AED 15k/year for trips + a discretionary bonus of up to 100% yearly salary (but I don't take this bonus into account when doing my budget).
> 
> Given the abovementioned information, is it a good idea to rent a 2 bdr flat in Dubai Marina or in Downtown? I've been looking in several internet websites and it seems that I could rent a 2 bdr flat for ca. AED 120k year in Dubai Marina but after reading several threads here it might be too optimistic.
> 
> Additionally I have 3 more questions, not related with this thread, but I would be very grateful if someone could provide some help.
> 
> Is it a good idea to buy a 2nd hand car? (what type? 4x4, suv?).
> I would like to rent an empty flat, is there a big 2nd hand market for buying furniture (mainly between the expat people)?
> My employer would pay up to 6 weks hotel while I look for a flat, should I maximize that time at the hotel? (my fear is that after 6 weeks living in Dubai I may want to run from Dubai!)
> 
> I would be more than happy to read your suggestions.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Al


I think 120k for a 2-bed in Marina is too optimistic at the moment. The rents have gone up so much in the last year and you might see some ads with lower rent but usually there is something (or a lot of things) wrong with the building/apartment. There are so many shoddily built/maintained apartments here. It might look good on paper but when you view the place you turn away in disgust.

Your six weeks in a hotel will go by quickly and you'll most likely spend a lot of time viewing apartments. Will it be a hotel apartment? If at all possible, ask for a one bedroom hotel apartment with a kitchen. It will feel more like "home" than hotel if you have a separate living room and a kitchen where you can prepare at least some of the meals. 

I would recommend propertyfinder for finding an apartment. Dubizzle is ok but there are so many frustrating badly written ads on there. 

There is a large thriving second hand furniture market here as people come and go frequently. People use dubizzle, various facebook pages and there are some second hand shops. One that we used was cashconverters on SZR. It's quite small but you can do some finds. And there is always Ikea...


----------



## Tolo

QOFE said:


> I think 120k for a 2-bed in Marina is too optimistic at the moment. The rents have gone up so much in the last year and you might see some ads with lower rent but usually there is something (or a lot of things) wrong with the building/apartment. There are so many shoddily built/maintained apartments here. It might look good on paper but when you view the place you turn away in disgust.
> 
> Your six weeks in a hotel will go by quickly and you'll most likely spend a lot of time viewing apartments. Will it be a hotel apartment? If at all possible, ask for a one bedroom hotel apartment with a kitchen. It will feel more like "home" than hotel if you have a separate living room and a kitchen where you can prepare at least some of the meals.
> 
> I would recommend propertyfinder for finding an apartment. Dubizzle is ok but there are so many frustrating badly written ads on there.
> 
> There is a large thriving second hand furniture market here as people come and go frequently. People use dubizzle, various facebook pages and there are some second hand shops. One that we used was cashconverters on SZR. It's quite small but you can do some finds. And there is always Ikea...


Thanks a lot for your answer! Well I will have to increase my budget. 

I'm also considering renting a studio close to my office for the first 4.5 months (after the 6 weeks at the hotel) and see if I really fit in Dubai and after that rent the flat in Dubai Marina (does anyone know a placer where to rent a temporary flat near Downtown?).

Many thanks again!

Regards


----------



## ankitkagarwal

ankitkagarwal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a new Member to the forum. I will be shifting to Dubai in August with my wife. My office will be located in JLT.
> 
> I am looking for a furnished studio apartment in the budget of 40-55K. Ideally I would like to avoid agents as I am moving on tight budget for first year.
> 
> Can anyone recommend which localities will be preferable which can connect me to JLT easily via metro and local transport. I am ok to travel 15-30 mins from office to work.


Hi Guys,

Can anyone please help me in this.


----------



## QOFE

ankitkagarwal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please help me in this.


You might be able to get something in JLT. Another location not too far is Discovery Gardens. Did you check Dubizzle and the metro map?
It's quite rare to come across properties from landlord directly. As the tenant pays the commission the landlords tend to prefer to let the estate agents deal with it.

Apartments for Rent in Dubai, UAE | Dubizzle Dubai


----------



## ankitkagarwal

QOFE said:


> You might be able to get something in JLT. Another location not too far is Discovery Gardens. Did you check Dubizzle and the metro map?
> It's quite rare to come across properties from landlord directly. As the tenant pays the commission the landlords tend to prefer to let the estate agents deal with it.


I did check dubizzle and that has been my everyday stop point. I wanted to know if there any other places than discovery gardens which i can consider in the same budget. I am willing to go for furnished studio apartment for first 4 months or so. 
Also I saw that normally rents are paid in 1, 2 or 4 cheques. Are there possibilities to negotitate on this and to pay rents monthly.


----------



## Froglet

It is not very common that rents are being paid monthly, but I have heard of it before. Sometimes landlords are flexible in accepting more cheques, but the total sum of rent is likely to be slightly higher as well... 

For example:
50k in 1 cheque
55k in 2 cheques


----------



## A.Abbass

A.Abbass said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post since am relocating from Bahrain to Dubai soon.
> 
> My workplace would be just next to Safa park. What would be the ideal place to search in ? I have tried looking around the area it's all villas. I am looking for a 2BR apartment. My budget is a bit tight around 110-120K. So what do you guys recommend ?
> 
> I have searched Dubai sports city, JLT & Barsha areas both on property finder & Dubizzle, which reflects more realistic prices ?
> 
> One last question, I plan to stay in a studio for the first 2 months which should be as closest as possible to Safa Park, after 2 months my family should be arriving and will look for the permanent accomodation.


Kindly advise please. I am more interested in Sports City and would appreciate all possible feedback.


----------



## despaired

Who usually pays for maintenance in an apartment (Marina/Downtown)? Is there a particular remark that should be in the contract?

And what is your guys experience in getting the deposit back at the end of the tenancy? In some countries that can be a real issue.


----------



## comingtodubai

Hi All

I will be staying in company accomodatiom for 2 weeks from tomorrow. My office is on Airport Road. Can you please suggest where should i look for Studio/share apartment kind of accomodation. My budget is 30-40k.

Thanks a ton in advance


----------



## Makkun

So 12 cheques is not very common?

So if a company is not prepared to give me some kind of housing allowance up front then a move to Dubai is not really such a great proposition, surely you are not supposed to be out of pocket on any move? Seems silly to me. 

Is it common for companies to give one off housing allowance or a loan to cover the initial outlay what looks like either 4 or 6 months rent?

Your advice and experience is most appreciated here, as I'm started to get worried that I'm going to be down on the move, after already taking a cut in salary to go out there. 

I currently live in Hong Kong where there are lots of opportunities and where I can pay month on month rent albeit locked in for 12 months with no break clause. 

Any thoughts? Should I be going back to the company who have offered to see what they can do?

Or do people just go longer in a short term let?

I'm getting 30 days in an apartment hotel and then expected to find somewhere and at 6 months up from on 225/230 place that is going to be tough.


----------



## Froglet

Hi Makkun,

Paying per month is not very common here at all and yes, you are expected to pay upfront. Some companies can give you (part of) the housing allowance upfront but others don't. It really depends on the company you intend to work for.

Also, banks give loans to those who need to pay their housing fees. So this would be another option for you...

On the other hand, I am disturbed by the fact that so many people have to rely on their employer to give them their housing allowance upfront or on a bank to give them money to pay for it. Don't people save up nowadays?


----------



## Makkun

Froglet said:


> Hi Makkun,
> 
> Paying per month is not very common here at all and yes, you are expected to pay upfront. Some companies can give you (part of) the housing allowance upfront but others don't. It really depends on the company you intend to work for.
> 
> Also, banks give loans to those who need to pay their housing fees. So this would be another option for you...
> 
> On the other hand, I am disturbed by the fact that so many people have to rely on their employer to give them their housing allowance upfront or on a bank to give them money to pay for it. Don't people save up nowadays?


Sure, I see what you are saying. Maybe I didn't articulate correctly. I am an expat of coming up to 15 years and have been involved in 3 different moves; Japan, China and Hong Kong. I know that the old style expat packages where the 'company pays for everything' are in the past and I have always moved a local employee. However, there has always been assistance. Having to pay 6 months up front and a finders fee, then that is in effect putting me out of pocket. I can see what you are saying, and who's saying I don't have the money, just looking for advice. My point was if a company wants to take you on and take you from a place where none of that would hit your savings then maybe there should naturally be assistance. Is the move not less attractive when posed with this outlay? Anyway, we'll pony up and pay what we need to pay, sounds like a rip off to me but if it's standard then so be it. Maybe buying would be a better option by the sounds of it..


----------



## QOFE

Makkun said:


> Sure, I see what you are saying. Maybe I didn't articulate correctly. I am an expat of coming up to 15 years and have been involved in 3 different moves; Japan, China and Hong Kong. I know that the old style expat packages where the 'company pays for everything' are in the past and I have always moved a local employee. However, there has always been assistance. Having to pay 6 months up front and a finders fee, then that is in effect putting me out of pocket. I can see what you are saying, and who's saying I don't have the money, just looking for advice. My point was if a company wants to take you on and take you from a place where none of that would hit your savings then maybe there should naturally be assistance. Is the move not less attractive when posed with this outlay? Anyway, we'll pony up and pay what we need to pay, sounds like a rip off to me but if it's standard then so be it. Maybe buying would be a better option by the sounds of it..


You might be able to get somewhere with four cheques, which is already at lot less painful. Try and see what the firm says, perhaps they can assist? You'll need to add the one months deposit too as well as deposit to DEWA, DU/Etisalat and potentially A/C company.
Buying??? Not with the current prices and building standards!


----------



## Froglet

QOFE said:


> You might be able to get somewhere with four cheques, which is already at lot less painful. Try and see what the firm says, perhaps they can assist? You'll need to add the one months deposit too as well as deposit to DEWA, DU/Etisalat and potentially A/C company.
> Buying??? Not with the current prices and building standards!


Which one month deposit are you referring to?

When renting a place there are a couple of things you have to pay for:

- 5% (of annual rent) agency fee
- 5% (of annual rent) security deposit
- cheques for the actual rent

Then, what DEWA does is calculates 5% of your annual rent, divides it by 12 and add this amount to your monthly DEWA bill.


----------



## QOFE

Froglet said:


> Which one month deposit are you referring to?
> 
> When renting a place there are a couple of things you have to pay for:
> 
> - 5% (of annual rent) agency fee
> - 5% (of annual rent) security deposit
> - cheques for the actual rent
> 
> Then, what DEWA does is calculates 5% of your annual rent, divides it by 12 and add this amount to your monthly DEWA bill.


Yes, of course it is a 5% security deposit. All those years in Europe sometimes plays tricks with me... By the way if the accommodation is furnished it would be 10% instead of 5%.
DEWA deposit was around 1000-1200 for us a couple of years ago. DU deposit was 250 DHS. It all adds up doesn't it. And if the property does not come with white goods you have to cough up several thousands of dirhams then too.
Some buildings charge a 2000 DHS move in deposit in case your movers break anything. Ok, you get it back but it is another thing to have money available for.


----------



## rrrazdan

Hi All, 
I am coming to Dubai this September. I was thinking about getting a studio for my needs, but incidentally a couple of my university mates are also moving in the same time period. It made more sense to get an apartment together and save a few dirhams and perhaps get a better apartment than we could have got on our own.

However I read multiple conflicting views on this. Some say that it is allowed in certain cases and localities. However is it even legally possible? Would we have multiple names on the tenancy contract? Will it affect our life in any way, I mean with respect to sponsoring visas for our families and in general day to day life, say getting a loan or a credit card?

Any answer to dispel the confusion is welcome.


----------



## A.Abbass

rrrazdan said:


> Hi All,
> I am coming to Dubai this September. I was thinking about getting a studio for my needs, but incidentally a couple of my university mates are also moving in the same time period. It made more sense to get an apartment together and save a few dirhams and perhaps get a better apartment than we could have got on our own.
> 
> However I read multiple conflicting views on this. Some say that it is allowed in certain cases and localities. However is it even legally possible? Would we have multiple names on the tenancy contract? Will it affect our life in any way, I mean with respect to sponsoring visas for our families and in general day to day life, say getting a loan or a credit card?
> 
> Any answer to dispel the confusion is welcome.


Are you going to stay in a shared apartment with your mates AND sponsor your families ?


----------



## zatapa

So where are your families planning to live then?


----------



## QOFE

rrrazdan said:


> Hi All,
> I am coming to Dubai this September. I was thinking about getting a studio for my needs, but incidentally a couple of my university mates are also moving in the same time period. It made more sense to get an apartment together and save a few dirhams and perhaps get a better apartment than we could have got on our own.
> 
> However I read multiple conflicting views on this. Some say that it is allowed in certain cases and localities. However is it even legally possible? Would we have multiple names on the tenancy contract? Will it affect our life in any way, I mean with respect to sponsoring visas for our families and in general day to day life, say getting a loan or a credit card?
> 
> Any answer to dispel the confusion is welcome.


Have a read through the below links... You cannot sponsor your spouse/family without an Ejari registered tenancy agreement which needs to be in your own name. 

Yes, some people share but it could potentially land them in all sorts of troubles. I've understood that sharing is a grey area but as long as the property is not cramped (max one person per bedroom) it could be ok but as I said it is a grey area.
Violations for flat sharing in UAE on rise | GulfNews.com
Dubai rent contract in one person's name only - Emirates 24/7
Tenancy contract must for sponsoring family | GulfNews.com


----------



## BedouGirl

QOFE said:


> Have a read through the below links... You cannot sponsor your spouse/family without an Ejari registered tenancy agreement which needs to be in your own name. Yes, some people share but it could potentially land them in all sorts of troubles. I've understood that sharing is a grey area but as long as the property is not cramped (max one person per bedroom) it could be ok but as I said it is a grey area. Violations for flat sharing in UAE on rise | GulfNews.com Dubai rent contract in one person's name only - Emirates 24/7 Tenancy contract must for sponsoring family | GulfNews.com


I think it's fine to share villas in areas like Springs and apartments, unless otherwise specified by the landlord, but you can only have one name on the lease document.


----------



## nomand1

*Bur dubai*

Hi 

Can anyone recommend a estate agent in the Bur Dubai area or know anyone looking to rent out a 1 bedroom apartment in that area ? 

Thank you


----------



## despaired

Hey, 

I have decided on an building in JBR.

Question 1: Are the chiller fees still that high and unrealistic? I read some posts from 2011 in that regrd

Question 2: Is it legal and possible to get my chiller fees mentioned in the rental agreement (e.g. " landlord pays chiller fees" ..) and I just pay him a higher rent and stay on the safer side?


----------



## Froglet

Does anyone know anything about living in the Golden Mile (Palm Jumeirah)? I know they don't have a pool or a gym, but I'm interested to know about the quality of the finishing and just living there itself. Does anyone (you know) live there?

Thanks


----------



## rrrazdan

A.Abbass said:


> Are you going to stay in a shared apartment with your mates AND sponsor your families ?


No not really. I am sorry I wasn't clear. I meant say I have to sponsor a visit/tourist visa for a family member if they come on a short visit? Not all Indian's like to live as cheaply as possible.  When and if I get my family here I will get a new place of course.

In India a tenancy agreement is used in a lot of places as a proof of address. So while flat sharing, the tenancy agreement is issued in multiple names. 
I now gather that, that is not the case in Dubai. Would it have an impact on my life here was my question. 
Also flat sharing does not seem to be saving much in terms of money. Maybe the shared costs etc. But after a hard day's work, someone to play XBOX with or have a drink with could be nice me thinks.


----------



## despaired

Hi,

I am a bit confused at the moment. After I have signed my rental agreement ( first tenant in the apartment), do I go and register it with ejari first and then dewa and finally at the chiller fee company? Or which order? And is there an (easy/cheap) way to get it most of it done online? I will be travelling, and hence would be available only to an limited extend, if even at all.


----------



## despaired

despaired said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a bit confused at the moment.


Sorry, I am unable to edit my previous post ( which was written in a hurry!), hence double posting.

From what I understand I first have to register Dewa (which can be done online - YAY - ) , after that I can register Empower ( which I apparently have to be physically or through a third party person with my power of attorney . 

Dewa might take up to 24hrs to activate.Will I get my DEWA Consumer number immediately though? As I need to fill that one in the form for Empower. 

After I have Dewa, I can also get my contact registered with Ejari. 

Is there any harm, if I register it a few days late? (e.g. rental agreement starts from first of the month, i register Dewa Online accordingly, but manage to go to Empower just a few days later since I will be out of town and do it immediately before i physically move in? Same with Ejari registration??)

Thanks..


----------



## QOFE

despaired said:


> Sorry, I am unable to edit my previous post ( which was written in a hurry!), hence double posting.
> 
> From what I understand I first have to register Dewa (which can be done online - YAY - ) , after that I can register Empower ( which I apparently have to be physically or through a third party person with my power of attorney .
> 
> Dewa might take up to 24hrs to activate.Will I get my DEWA Consumer number immediately though? As I need to fill that one in the form for Empower.
> 
> After I have Dewa, I can also get my contact registered with Ejari.
> 
> Is there any harm, if I register it a few days late? (e.g. rental agreement starts from first of the month, i register Dewa Online accordingly, but manage to go to Empower just a few days later since I will be out of town and do it immediately before i physically move in? Same with Ejari registration??)
> 
> Thanks..


Oh, Dewa can be done online nowadays? That's a relief. I know that it's possible to do the Ejari registration online now too (as a tenant). It costs a bit more but I would do it for the convenience.
https://www.ejari-registration.ae/register-ejari/


----------



## GoAustralia

Hi All,

My office is going to be Deira. I have plans to shift with my family which includes a 1 year old baby. Can anyone please help me with the area I can search for rent, where daycare and metro/bus access available. I'm looking for budgeted rental houses.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl

GoAustralia said:


> Hi All, My office is going to be Deira. I have plans to shift with my family which includes a 1 year old baby. Can anyone please help me with the area I can search for rent, where daycare and metro/bus access available. I'm looking for budgeted rental houses. Thanks


Can you clarify what you mean by budgeted rental houses? Do you mean cheap? What is your budget?


----------



## asharma0001

Anyone have any experience of receiving 12-month eviction notice at the same time as initial rental contract for an apartment? 

I'm awaiting rental contract for a place in Downtown — finally found somewhere I like after 2 months of being here — and agent has all of a sudden mentioned something about landlord wanting vacation letter signed at same time as rental agreement! I'm assuming it's a way of bumping up rent higher than Index for next year to a new tenant.


----------



## kmdxb

Does anyone know what that tower in the middle of Sherlock Circus in Motor City is? Looked at a couple of apartments there, and just wanted to know if anyone know what it was (agent did know).


----------



## christian1240

*Dubai The Springs*

Dear Guys,

Does anyone of you know if the current rental prices in the Springs for a 2BR + study villa (120-140k / year) are negotiable?

What do you pay for this kind of villa?

Kind regards
Christian


----------



## newaussie1988

Hi Guys, 

I am new on here, must say its a pretty good forum you guys have here!

My question is pretty simple. If I was to get a job in the DIFC, and my budget is say around 70-85K a year on rent (furnished), which area would be the best for me to live? I want to make it as easy as possible to come and go to from work.

Thanks in Advance,

William.


----------



## kmdxb

Is there a law against shooting real-estate agents, or would that be regarded as a public service... :frusty:


----------



## GoAustralia

BedouGirl said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by budgeted rental houses? Do you mean cheap? What is your budget?


Hi 

Yes cheaper but decent enough for a family less than 50k atleast.


----------



## BedouGirl

GoAustralia said:


> Hi Yes cheaper but decent enough for a family less than 50k atleast.


Do you mean AED 50,000 a year? You'd be lucky to get a studio for that.


----------



## jitsy35

Hi ....So many different responses and as I am very new to the forum I wanted to ask a question which is becoming to challenging to find an answer for..

I am applying for a role internally with my company and their offices are in "Knowledge Village"...can anyone please advise what the prices are for accommodation there ...rough guide even please. 
thnaks


----------



## Mariner7

Really excellent forum.
I will be working in abudhabi but I wan to to rent an apartment in Dubai.
The question's I have are how long would the drive be to abudhabi airport everyday from dubai marina? Is it worth living in dubai rather than abudhabi?

Thanks


----------



## looper

Mariner7 said:


> Really excellent forum.
> I will be working in abudhabi but I wan to to rent an apartment in Dubai.
> The question's I have are how long would the drive be to abudhabi airport everyday from dubai marina? Is it worth living in dubai rather than abudhabi?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mariner,

commuting Dubai - Abu Dhabi depends a lot on when you drive. Rush our I would say has its own rules and it will take you average two hours likely more. Assuming clear roads you will need about an hour/hour and half. Depends on how agressive you drive


----------



## Mariner7

looper said:


> Hi Mariner,
> 
> commuting Dubai - Abu Dhabi depends a lot on when you drive. Rush our I would say has its own rules and it will take you average two hours likely more. Assuming clear roads you will need about an hour/hour and half. Depends on how agressive you drive


Thanks for the information. That has help me decide to look for an apartment in AbuDhabi.


----------



## connie81

*Where to rent*

Hi,
I am hoping someone can help me out..I have been offered a job opportunity and will be moving in 2 short months to Dubai but I am unsure where to leave. I will be working in the Dnata Travel Centre on Sheik Zayed Road.I was thinking either in Marina area or Downtown?I need good metro access as do not plan to drive.
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thankyou
Connie


----------



## newaussie1988

newaussie1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new on here, must say its a pretty good forum you guys have here!
> 
> My question is pretty simple. If I was to get a job in the DIFC, and my budget is say around 70-85K a year on rent (furnished), which area would be the best for me to live? I want to make it as easy as possible to come and go to from work.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> William.


Can someone help, please.

Thanks.


----------



## Socceroos17

newaussie1988 said:


> Can someone help, please.
> 
> Thanks.


Will you drive or use the metro?
Do you want one bedroom apartment or studio?


----------



## Asdfgh

newaussie1988 said:


> Can someone help, please.
> 
> Thanks.


You can get a fully furnished Studio in DIFC for that amount. Look /bargain hard and maybe a 1 bedroom too. 

If you are ok travelling then look up JLT for studios and 1 Bedroom in that budget.


----------



## Asdfgh

GoAustralia said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes cheaper but decent enough for a family less than 50k atleast.


In that budget you will need to go to Sharjah if you want a larger(?) apartment

Silicon Oasis a 900 sq feet studio for 50k AED or a 1 bedroom for 65k a year

You can also look towards Al Nadha or Al Qusais (go to dubizzle)


----------



## No0oura

I need furnished apprtmnt with good price for monthly rental in dubai tecm city


----------



## Asdfgh

good for you


----------



## Massocchi

Thank You.. Some great tips in there.
I am due to re-locate in the next two weeks and have a job in Marina Plaza.. 
Do you have a preferred agent that would help find something furnished in a medium to low price bracket, short term? With a view to upgrading in about 6months once I have a clearer idea of my surroundings?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Massocchi said:


> Thank You.. Some great tips in there.
> I am due to re-locate in the next two weeks and have a job in Marina Plaza..
> Do you have a preferred agent that would help find something furnished in a medium to low price bracket, short term? With a view to upgrading in about 6months once I have a clearer idea of my surroundings?


One issue you will have with that question is that the majority of tenancy agreements will be for a minimum period of 12 months - and can only be taken out once you have achieved your residency here.

The option for short-term accommodation would be by way of hotel apartments, however these would not come under the classification of medium to low priced.

Short-term, if you are coming out alone you may want to look at sharing.


----------



## Asdfgh

Massocchi said:


> Thank You.. Some great tips in there.
> I am due to re-locate in the next two weeks and have a job in Marina Plaza..
> Do you have a preferred agent that would help find something furnished in a medium to low price bracket, short term? With a view to upgrading in about 6months once I have a clearer idea of my surroundings?


Not sure about that area but there are 3-4 reasonable service apartments (studios available) within 2 minutes walk from Deira City center metro station

Take a metro.. get off at Deira City center metro station.. walk to Rihab Rotana hotel. The lane behind Rihab Rotana (towards the mosque) has 3-4 hotel apartments. For a 6 month period you can negotiate hard and get a substantial discount.

Compared to Marina Plaza area these will be very cheap. You will have to travel 45 minutes in the metro (one way) in peak traffic though


----------



## Jennaheid

connie81 said:


> Hi,
> I am hoping someone can help me out..I have been offered a job opportunity and will be moving in 2 short months to Dubai but I am unsure where to leave. I will be working in the Dnata Travel Centre on Sheik Zayed Road.I was thinking either in Marina area or Downtown?I need good metro access as do not plan to drive.
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> Thankyou
> Connie



Hello connie,

I am moving to dubai at the beginning of September.

Are you still looking for accommodation, as I need to find an apartment to share as soon as possible.

Thank you

Jenna


----------



## Jennaheid

Hello,

I am 22y.o female and I am relocating from the UK to Dubai at the beginning of September.

Looking for a flat share with other girls either in Dubai Marina or JBR.

If anyone knows of anything, please let me know.

Thank you,
Jenna


----------



## Robertobambino

Hi All,

I'm looking for some advice please, after reading the sticky I can't seen to find any balanced views on apartments in the Marina, I have been looking at some different buildings but can't find reviews.. Anyone know anything about any of the following blocks?

Manchester tower 
Dorra Bay
Marina Pinnacle 
Dreams tower

Ideally I'm looking to spend AED 85,000 (unfurnished) per year rent, and would welcome any advice on those buildings, or any other ideas of where would be reasonable to live in JLT/Tecom/SZR.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## QOFE

Robertobambino said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice please, after reading the sticky I can't seen to find any balanced views on apartments in the Marina, I have been looking at some different buildings but can't find reviews.. Anyone know anything about any of the following blocks?
> 
> Manchester tower
> Dorra Bay
> Marina Pinnacle
> Dreams tower
> 
> Ideally I'm looking to spend AED 85,000 (unfurnished) per year rent, and would welcome any advice on those buildings, or any other ideas of where would be reasonable to live in JLT/Tecom/SZR.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've not heard or read good things about the above buildings. They appear to cheaper for a reason... I have not actually viewed any of them due to the negative feedback. Have a read through the below thread to get some Marina apartment reviews.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations-14.html


----------



## kmdxb

If looking for somewhere down at the Marina, it would seem like a good idea to avoid Oceanic and Avant.

Dubai Marina tenants furious at air-conditioning problems that has their homes at 29°C | The National


----------



## Goose1985

What's al quasis like?


----------



## Asdfgh

Robertobambino said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice please, after reading the sticky I can't seen to find any balanced views on apartments in the Marina, I have been looking at some different buildings but can't find reviews.. Anyone know anything about any of the following blocks?
> 
> Manchester tower
> Dorra Bay
> Marina Pinnacle
> Dreams tower
> 
> Ideally I'm looking to spend AED 85,000 (unfurnished) per year rent, and would welcome any advice on those buildings, or any other ideas of where would be reasonable to live in JLT/Tecom/SZR.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Marina Pinnacle: (The below is only as per my visit to the building 2-3 times last year)
Lax security
Mold on the walls
Musty smell
Over all seemed to be poorly maintained

I had it on my list and immediately struck out for possible places to stay in Marina. 

I would say marina Diamond is the worst I have seen and Pinnacle is not as bad.. But I would avoid

Again this is only as per a few visits to the building and may not be applicable now. Hope it helps


----------



## ollie2185

You can get some decent information on properties here - they've got floor plans for most houses and apartments in DXB and AHU on the dubai floor plans website. just type dubai floor plans into google and it should show up


----------



## AjAx30

Hey all.

I might be moving to Dubai soon and saw some rather well priced villas for rent at "the villa" in dubai land. I tried searching here and on the net for information on that area but there doesn't seem much at all... 

Does anyone maybe stay there or have some insight on living in that area? The places there seem much better value for money than Arabian ranches and it is closer to my workplace as well.


----------



## ElCalvo

AjAx30 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I might be moving to Dubai soon and saw some rather well priced villas for rent at "the villa" in dubai land. I tried searching here and on the net for information on that area but there doesn't seem much at all...
> 
> Does anyone maybe stay there or have some insight on living in that area? The places there seem much better value for money than Arabian ranches and it is closer to my workplace as well.




Hi AjAx30, we live there now since 14 months and I love the place. All depends on personal taste as some like to have a super in a building, school at the corner of their street etc...

They are building a small Spinney's in The Villa, the GEMS school is almost finished (although my kids go to Mirdif since last year, just a 18 min drive) and the whole area is ... relax, not a lot of noise other than every now and then construction (but that's everywhere in Dubai). For groceries we go once a week to the big Carrefour in Mirdif City Center or the Spinney's in Silicon Oasis.

The area is as said quiet and the villas are spacious and pretty well maintained. We rent a brand new one but I've also visited some people with a bit older one which all looked good. There is a community website (thevillacommunity dot webs dot com) and a Villa Mums Facebook page.

If you need more info please do not hesitate to send me a pm !


----------



## AjAx30

Hey

I cant seem to find a PM option... 

Would you mind telling me what you pay on average for DEWA every month at "the villa's"?

One of the reasons whj I am looking there is that for rentals you seem to get a lot bigger house and value for money than for example arabian ranches..

The new GEMS school opening there also seems like a very big plus as I need to secure a spot for my kids when i move across ahead of the rest of the family..


----------



## ElCalvo

You might need some more posts before you can send a pm

Last year highest was 4000 and lowest in winter was 1400. This summer we have had the highest at 2700 this far. A matter of working with ventilators, ac maintenance etc


----------



## abbzia786

*Green Lakes S3 vs Goldcrest View 1 vs Movenpick Laguna Tower*

Hello All
We finally moved here a week ago, and I have been looking for an apartment for the last 3 -4 days now. We have been looking for a 3 bedroom apartment with nice quality and finishings. Here is what we found and I would appreciate your feedback: (I get upto AED 120K in allowance and I plan on using addtional money to get a decent place. We prefer something around the JLT area as we like the feel:

1. Movenpick Laguna Tower - 3 br + maid - nice flooring and washrooms - no appliances except stove for AED 190K

2. Green Lakes S3 tower - 2br + maid - nice wooden flooring and quality, spacious for AED 160K and a 3 bedroom in S2 is AED 200K, appliances included

3. Goldcrest View 1 - 3 br + maid, couple rooms with wooden floors, appliances and window treatments included, AED 170K

4. Jumeirah Heights Duplex - 2 br + loft (which can be used as a 3rd room), away from the high rise and no gym for AED 160K no appliances

I have my wife, 6 year old son and 4 year old daughter. Seems like prices are high Any feedback you can give if you have first hand experience living in these apartments, that be great....really need some feedback as soon as you can, in terms of maintenance, gym, pools, other fees like chiller, water bills, etc
Thank you very much for your input in advance.


----------



## Abbyy

abbzia786 said:


> Hello All
> We finally moved here a week ago, and I have been looking for an apartment for the last 3 -4 days now. We have been looking for a 3 bedroom apartment with nice quality and finishings. Here is what we found and I would appreciate your feedback: (I get upto AED 120K in allowance and I plan on using addtional money to get a decent place. We prefer something around the JLT area as we like the feel:
> 
> 1. Movenpick Laguna Tower - 3 br + maid - nice flooring and washrooms - no appliances except stove for AED 190K
> 
> 2. Green Lakes S3 tower - 2br + maid - nice wooden flooring and quality, spacious for AED 160K and a 3 bedroom in S2 is AED 200K, appliances included
> 
> 3. Goldcrest View 1 - 3 br + maid, couple rooms with wooden floors, appliances and window treatments included, AED 170K
> 
> 4. Jumeirah Heights Duplex - 2 br + loft (which can be used as a 3rd room), away from the high rise and no gym for AED 160K no appliances
> 
> I have my wife, 6 year old son and 4 year old daughter. Seems like prices are high Any feedback you can give if you have first hand experience living in these apartments, that be great....really need some feedback as soon as you can, in terms of maintenance, gym, pools, other fees like chiller, water bills, etc
> Thank you very much for your input in advance.


I think Green Lake is good option but last week when i was searching for one of my friend 3 bedroom one agent quote us 180 K so recheck with your agent.

Goldcrest is nice option then u can also try in Madina, Saba 2, Al Shara in JLT. I had spend one week in marina and jlt to find a 3 bed apartment for my friend so i thought i must give u feedback.


----------



## KamiKami

*1 Bed Burj Khalifa*

Hi All,

I need an advise - I have looked at number of buildings in down town and Dubai marina for a one bed apartment. 

Burj khalifa one stand out in terms of quality and size 1100 square feet. Asking price is 150k - Is this the market price for a bedroom in BK?

What is the average price of a one bedroom in Burj Khalifa?

Regards,
K


----------



## asharma0001

Sounds like the lower end of a Burj khalifa one. I was offered one in there at a similar price when I was looking for an apartment in Downtown but also warned against living in there because of how hard it is to get people in and out, how many people you have to inform to take deliveries etc.


----------



## KamiKami

asharma0001 said:


> Sounds like the lower end of a Burj khalifa one. I was offered one in there at a similar price when I was looking for an apartment in Downtown but also warned against living in there because of how hard it is to get people in and out, how many people you have to inform to take deliveries etc.


Thanks it is on the lower end facing sheikh zayed road and not fountain. Is 150k the market price for a one bed there?
Not much deliveries and guest expected


----------



## asharma0001

KamiKami said:


> Thanks it is on the lower end facing sheikh zayed road and not fountain. Is 150k the market price for a one bed there?
> Not much deliveries and guest expected


Doesn't sound too unreasonable to me. Can always check propertyfinder.ae to compare against some others in there if any doubt.


----------



## HildeInDubai

*Orra Marina*

Does anyone have any experience with the Orra Marina tower? I cant really find any reviews from it, not sure if thats a good sign or not...


----------



## Abbyy

HildeInDubai said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Orra Marina tower? I cant really find any reviews from it, not sure if thats a good sign or not...


Orra marina is good tower. I find it good. If you want to leave peacefully then better go for JLT as no traffic jam, no hosh posh........


----------



## madrobb

Hi! I'm moving to Dubai beginning of October. Will be working in Downtown Dubai. Is it crazy to look for a flat in Marina (too much traffic and waste of time driving everyday?)? Is life in Downtown as nice as in Marina now?

I couldn't find much reviews about Claren Towers... Does anyone have any experience with them?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## jgw99

A few days in on the move to Dubai. In a bit of a tricky situation. Work location right across the Greens but office will move to World Trade Centre (Conrad Hotel) in November. Currently housed in Al Barsha hotel until end of the month. 

Contemplating getting a fully furnished (with DEWA and internet included) short term month to month at the Greens for 2 months then use that time to find an apartment in either World Trade Centre area or Business Bay (much better prices despite having to commute to WTC from there).

Off the top of my head, one thing I'd like to know is if there is any way to verify if the landlord/property manager/owner of the short term rental is the real owner (aside from having possession of the keys of course)? Is this a legitimate question or am I just being paranoid?

Would also love to hear opinions on buildings/sub locations on WTC and/or Business Bay based on personal experience.

Thanks!


----------



## zaf

*Rent Cheque*

Hi, I recently moved here and am in the process of finalizing an apartments. Just a couple of questions hoping someone can shed light on:

1) While paying the annual rent cheque my broker is insisting I hand the cheque over to him and he will then get the landlord to sign the agreement and give me a copy in a day or two. In my opinion isn't it better if all three parties (broker, landlord and myself) meet and sign the agreement in exchange for the cheque? Is it standard practice for the broker to take the cheque before the lease is signed here?

2) Is there any way to find out how much the housing fee is for AC charges that is not included in DEWA? I understand the HF for DEWA is 25% of the rent. What is it for separate cooling?

Any insights would be greatly appreciated please!


----------



## Felixtoo2

The DEWA charge is 5% of rental value split monthly in the DEWA bill.


----------



## rsinner

zaf said:


> Hi, I recently moved here and am in the process of finalizing an apartments. Just a couple of questions hoping someone can shed light on:
> 
> 1) While paying the annual rent cheque my broker is insisting I hand the cheque over to him and he will then get the landlord to sign the agreement and give me a copy in a day or two. In my opinion isn't it better if all three parties (broker, landlord and myself) meet and sign the agreement in exchange for the cheque? Is it standard practice for the broker to take the cheque before the lease is signed here?
> 
> 2) Is there any way to find out how much the housing fee is for AC charges that is not included in DEWA? I understand the HF for DEWA is 25% of the rent. What is it for separate cooling?
> 
> Any insights would be greatly appreciated please!


Get the broker to get the agreement signed and then you can hand over the cheque (in case the LL cannot physically come). Ridiculous if he cannot physically be there.

the housing fee is 5% (not 25%) of the rent. Cooling (chiller) fees depends on the building/location/supplier. In many cases there are no separate fees. WHerever there is district cooling, there are separate fees. No idea on the level though


----------



## rahul711

Hi all


----------



## rahul711

I am Rahul...I and my wife are relocating to Dubai next month. We are doctors...and we are looking for a 1 BHK flat...I have few questions
1)Please help me know a nice and non-controversial locality to rent ??
2)I read that an extra premium is being charged for the furnished accomodation..is that true? And which accomodation should I choose? Furnished or non-furnished? As I will be staying there for 2 years atleast and my budget is around 50000AED/yr
3)How easy is it to get driving license, and how long does it take?


----------



## Abbyy

rahul711 said:


> I am Rahul...I and my wife are relocating to Dubai next month. We are doctors...and we are looking for a 1 BHK flat...I have few questions
> 1)Please help me know a nice and non-controversial locality to rent ??
> 2)I read that an extra premium is being charged for the furnished accomodation..is that true? And which accomodation should I choose? Furnished or non-furnished? As I will be staying there for 2 years atleast and my budget is around 50000AED/yr
> 3)How easy is it to get driving license, and how long does it take?


Hi Rahul.
Welcome to Dubai. 

If u want to live in crowded place u can choose Bar Dubai, karama but as your question show u don't have car so its better you live near metro. 

If you raise your budget you can find some place like al barsha, jlt and marina. Min. Budget must be around 80k.

Driving license you can have after taking 40 hrs of training. You can join any driving school. 

Abby


----------



## moneyb

*Unfurnished apartment in Dubai*

Hi all,
I am thinking about moving to Dubai from US, and am lining up expenses for renting an unfurnished apartment. I have a few questions:
1. do the unfurnished apartments come with basic appliances like refrigerator, oven, dishwasher (like is US). if not what would be the approximate cost?
2. have any of you moved your furniture from US to Dubai? if yes can you give me an idea of a ballpark cost of moving stuff from US to Dubai. I am single and live in a 1 bedroom apartment so have bare minimum stuff. Here i am trying to figure out should i negotiate a lump sum amount to replace furniture with my company or get moving cost. 
3. is it even worth it to move furniture? is the price of furniture pretty much the same from here to there?

Thanks for your help.

Thanks
Manish


----------



## asharma0001

moneyb said:


> Hi all,
> I am thinking about moving to Dubai from US, and am lining up expenses for renting an unfurnished apartment. I have a few questions:
> 1. do the unfurnished apartments come with basic appliances like refrigerator, oven, dishwasher (like is US). if not what would be the approximate cost?
> 2. have any of you moved your furniture from US to Dubai? if yes can you give me an idea of a ballpark cost of moving stuff from US to Dubai. I am single and live in a 1 bedroom apartment so have bare minimum stuff. Here i am trying to figure out should i negotiate a lump sum amount to replace furniture with my company or get moving cost.
> 3. is it even worth it to move furniture? is the price of furniture pretty much the same from here to there?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Thanks
> Manish


The appliances you mentioned are generally included. Might need to buy your own washing machine though as some apartments don't seem to have them. 

I moved from the UK and didn't bother bringing any furniture with me; although the relocation package did include shipping of a container. Initially I planned to move into a furnished apartment, but some of them are horrible and most people told me it's cheaper to furnish yourself. 

There are plenty of different price options in terms of furniture shops, so you can get whatever you need within whatever your budget is. I've just moved into my apartment over the last few says and if I'm honest the whole process of buying all the things that are needed has just felt like a complete ball ache. 

Different experience for everyone mind you. I've ended up spending more than I thought — especially given that the majority of it will be binned whenever I leave — but that's because the running around was driving me mad and I don't have the time or patience to shop around or haggle.


----------



## Froglet

Due to an eviction notice we will be renewing our tenancy contract for 5 months. Is there a minimum required tenancy period to be able to get Ejari? Is it 1 month?


----------



## moneyb

michaelxaddico said:


> Depending on the locality, an unfurnished apartment may or may not come with basic kitchen appliances. What is your budget for a 1bedroom apartment?


I am planning on keeping about 100k for the apartment.


----------



## Abbyy

moneyb said:


> I am planning on keeping about 100k for the apartment.


Hi

100k is reasonable budget. You can find furnished or semi furnished apartment in Marina, JLT, Downtown. Try to live near metro if u don't have car.


----------



## venced

Hi. I am PG student at HW University and newly moved in here. Finally I found a studio at DSO and made 1 month contract. I am going to pay a certain amount of rent and deposit by bank transfer. Remaining rent fee will be contracted for 11 month as soon as I get my ID and they say that long term contracts must be paid by cheques. As an unemployed student, I know I can open current bank account but I am not sure bank will give me cheque book. I wonder, 

Do I have to pay my rental by cheque? 
Is this a lawful obligation for tenants? 
Is there any other option to pay my long term contract?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Uaedream1

Hey everyone,

I have been offered a job of senior web designer in Sharjah, my salary is 7,000 AED with 2 bedroom flat as I will be moving here with my wife and 1 kid. 

Since I don't have to worry about housing, is 7k enough for:

1 kid school 
Food 
And bills like internet, water, electricity. 
Is there any other expense ? 

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Uaedream1

I will also be buying my own car, so there is a petrol expense as well


----------



## Mzz

Hey everyone.

Not sure if this will work but I'll trying my luck anyways. I am moving to Dubai next month and currently trying to find a place to live. Would love to get some feedback from the community here.

Facts:
-I am married with a toddler
-I will be traveling frequently for my job
-Budget is 100K
-I will have a car

What I am looking for:
-Large 1 bedroom (a study would be nice) or a smaller 2 bedroom
-Walkable to amenities (groceries, etc...), parks, and even metro (up to 15min walk). Basically, anything that will make me use my car less
-Nice view with bright interiors
-Good building/finishing quality
-Do not want to pay chiller fees as I have heard of the horror stories about this

Area I am focused on:
-Really like Marina but seems like JLT is more value for my money, plus some buildings in JLT are within walking distance to Marina Walk and Mall


Thanks in advance!


----------



## looper

Mzz said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Not sure if this will work but I'll trying my luck anyways. I am moving to Dubai next month and currently trying to find a place to live. Would love to get some feedback from the community here.
> 
> Facts:
> -I am married with a toddler
> -I will be traveling frequently for my job
> -Budget is 100K
> -I will have a car
> 
> What I am looking for:
> -Large 1 bedroom (a study would be nice) or a smaller 2 bedroom
> -Walkable to amenities (groceries, etc...), parks, and even metro (up to 15min walk). Basically, anything that will make me use my car less
> -Nice view with bright interiors
> -Good building/finishing quality
> -Do not want to pay chiller fees as I have heard of the horror stories about this
> 
> Area I am focused on:
> -Really like Marina but seems like JLT is more value for my money, plus some buildings in JLT are within walking distance to Marina Walk and Mall
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Mzz,

100k for a one bedroom is doable in JLT but could you define large? Also where will you be working? If you are travelling a lot maybe something closer to the airport would be better? Also in my opinion walking from JLT to the Walk or Marina Mall is only good in the cooler months but I think there are many opinions on that


----------



## Mustii

Hey all,

I am moving to Dubai hopefully by the end of this month with my wife, I was offered a graduate position with a Big 4 firm, I have only been offered 50k housing (well it is included in the whole package and paid to me with my basic salary)

I am after a spacious 1 bedroom apartment and we are willing to spend up to around 60k (by putting something in from our savings) 

my wife will be looking for work once we get there and hopefully she can find and we can then move into a 2 bed after a year or so. 

Would I be able to find something decent for around 60-62k? (just for rent, not including 5% deposit and 5% DEWA). 

Could you guys please recommend the "best" areas I could look at for that range, I would be buying a car, and prefer my journey to work to be under 30mins (work will be in Business Bay Emaar Square) also I would appreciate if few amenities would be close by for my wife not to get bored while i am at work the first few months until she finds a job too.

many thanks


----------



## Mustii

LandSterling said:


> you can either find a place in al barsha, its near to mall of emirates.


Hey there mate, 

was that reply for me? 

If I look on dubizzle I can't find anything for around 60k for a 1 bedroom in Al barsha, is it easier to find something once you arrive and then go to different agents?


----------



## LesFroggitts

@ LandSterling Since when has Remraam been even remotely described as "just behind Barsha"

The poster Mustii is looking for somewhere a little more centrally located and suitable for his other half to easily get around and with local amenities available.

Not forgetting that at best Remraam is around 35-45 minutes driving time from Emaar Square.


----------



## Mustii

@ Landsterling , hello mate appreciate your input, but as LesFroggitts mentioned it is very far from my work, wouldn't fancy a 50km journey each way every day  . plus I checked on google maps and it looks quite far from city for my other half.

LesFroggitts do you have any recommendations on which areas I should be looking at? 
Because initially we was looking for a 2 bedroom for around 70k but realised there is no point in paying that amount for something in less recommended areas as well as paying about £3500 from our pockets upfront extra. so we decided to put the budget to 60k and go for a 1 bedroom more closer to city, I am aware that it won't get me anything very very close, but just something decent. 


Also guys, I only have 2 weeks free accommodation by the company, is this enough to find a place and move in?


----------



## Mzz

looper said:


> Hi Mzz,
> 
> 100k for a one bedroom is doable in JLT but could you define large? Also where will you be working? If you are travelling a lot maybe something closer to the airport would be better? Also in my opinion walking from JLT to the Walk or Marina Mall is only good in the cooler months but I think there are many opinions on that


Hi looper,

Just saw this -- thanks for the reply!

I've done a ton of research over the last few days and have refined my search a bit. I'm looking for a building in the Marina, min 800/900 sq ft, 1 bedroom. I've narrowed town my search to a few buildings but whats scarring me is the traffic in the area.

I will be working in the DIFC so I looked closer to downtown but the wife and I like the Marina more. Still debating whether its worth giving up the lifestyle for convenience.

I've come to the conclusion that I won't be able to actually decide until I get to Dubai (in about a month) and see these places myself.


----------



## looper

Mzz said:


> Hi looper,
> 
> Just saw this -- thanks for the reply!
> 
> I've done a ton of research over the last few days and have refined my search a bit. I'm looking for a building in the Marina, min 800/900 sq ft, 1 bedroom. I've narrowed town my search to a few buildings but whats scarring me is the traffic in the area.
> 
> I will be working in the DIFC so I looked closer to downtown but the wife and I like the Marina more. Still debating whether its worth giving up the lifestyle for convenience.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that I won't be able to actually decide until I get to Dubai (in about a month) and see these places myself.


without being here and seeing the places you won't be able to rent anyway...so take your time. Driving in the morning from JLT to that area is fine, back is also ok. The other way round is way worse. Good luck on your apartment hunt!


----------



## gallygirl

*Advice on areas please*

Hoping to move to Dubai early next year, hubby working in Saudi during the week. Trying to decide where to stay - we will have a trip out beforehand and will be put up in accomm for a month when he starts but trying to narrow down options so we can concentrate on our shortlist. I've got my own shortlist and read lots of useful stuff on here but would like to see if anyone comes up with anywhere I haven't considered before I ask about it? 

I used to come to Dubai for work 10 years ago so have a rough idea of the place - seems pretty much the same only there's more of it, it's busier, noisier and bigger in every way . Hubby hasn't been. 

Budget - up to 190,000 

Criteria:
2 beds
Apartment or villa
If apartment, must have decent sized balcony, preferably 2, or garden apartment.
I need 'natural' features (even if man-made ), so greenery, lakes or sea preferably from windows.
I want to feel I am 'in Dubai' - by looking out of the window and seeing 'Dubai' or the skyline, or turning the corner and seeing xxx. 
I don't want to be directly overlooked. 
Walking distance (10-15 minutes) of Metro/tram. I will have a car but don't want the hassle for every single journey and hubby could get it from airport. (He's happy to live a bit of a distance as he'd be only be making the journey once a week. But thinks it will be fine anyway as traffic will be light later in the evening when he arrives (like I said, he's not been before :laugh
Must be good quality and clean. 
Walking distance of 'stuff' - local shops, supermarkets, cafes etc. Not just compound cafe. Preferably with a mall nearby also. 
Walking distance of a 'wow, can't believe I live here' feature . 
I love walking so would like the option for lots of different directions - will happily walk for say 4-5 hours with lunch in the middle  but not along a concrete highway or looking at row after row of identikit housing (I know I won't be able to walk for a large chunk of the year).

That's all quite straightforward - but the killer is, it must be QUIET. No nearby construction etc. Can cope with calls to prayer  

Any ideas folks?

Thanks.


----------



## Standanista

Howdy all. New to the forum, been a lurker for a few months but was time to finally sign up. Thanks to all for the great advice that is posted on here.

My question is, does anyone have recommendations for a serviced apartment in the Garhoud or Deira areas? Alternatively, does anyone know of normal apartments to let in Garhoud specifically? Many thanks.


----------



## guru75

Hi 

I am moving in Dubai in next two months time, please advise if AED 120,000 budget is enough for a 3 bedroom accommodation in Dubai. I am not targeting marina, JBR and JLT. Mirdif, barsha or business bay area is more desirable.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner

gallygirl said:


> Hoping to move to Dubai early next year, hubby working in Saudi during the week.


Just hoping that your visa situation will be sorted by the husband's company - you can't really rent etc. without having a residence visa in UAE; which means that the employer would need to have a dubai entity to sponsor his residence visa in UAE, and he in turn will sponsor your residence visa in UAE.

As for apartments/ villas - should be able to get a number of places in your budget. Check out dubizzle.com and areas like the Marina, JLT, Greens, Knowledge village, Jumeirah


----------



## gallygirl

rsinner said:


> Just hoping that your visa situation will be sorted by the husband's company - you can't really rent etc. without having a residence visa in UAE; which means that the employer would need to have a dubai entity to sponsor his residence visa in UAE, and he in turn will sponsor your residence visa in UAE.
> 
> As for apartments/ villas - should be able to get a number of places in your budget. Check out dubizzle.com and areas like the Marina, JLT, Greens, Knowledge village, Jumeirah


Thanks - his employer have a UAE base so should be ok.


----------



## guru75

*Appreciate a quick reply*



guru75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving in Dubai in next two months time, please advise if AED 120,000 budget is enough for a 3 bedroom accommodation in Dubai. I am not targeting marina, JBR and JLT. Mirdif, barsha or business bay area is more desirable.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Dears

I would appreciate if someone can help me with my query.

TC


----------



## rsinner

guru75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am moving in Dubai in next two months time, please advise if AED 120,000 budget is enough for a 3 bedroom accommodation in Dubai. I am not targeting marina, JBR and JLT. Mirdif, barsha or business bay area is more desirable.
> 
> Thanks in advance





guru75 said:


> Dears
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can help me with my query.
> 
> TC


Have you tried checking Dubizzle.com ? My guess is that in Business Bay you will struggle to find anything for that budget; in Al Barsha you may, but there are not too many 3 beds (lots more 1 and 2 beds). Mirdiff you may find something. Really dubizzle and Propertyfinder.ae are your best bets to start your research


----------



## guru75

rsinner said:


> Have you tried checking Dubizzle.com ? My guess is that in Business Bay you will struggle to find anything for that budget; in Al Barsha you may, but there are not too many 3 beds (lots more 1 and 2 beds). Mirdiff you may find something. Really dubizzle and Propertyfinder.ae are your best bets to start your research


Thanks for your reply.

i have gone through Dubizzle and property finder, how much should we expect to negotiate on the posted amounts? 
i have seen posts with same pictures but different covered area, details are different, is it fake posting or real? should we really depend on whats written ?


----------



## LesFroggitts

guru75 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> i have gone through Dubizzle and property finder, how much should we expect to negotiate on the posted amounts?
> i have seen posts with same pictures but different covered area, details are different, is it fake posting or real? should we really depend on whats written ?


Unfortunately a lot of real estate agents out here are lazy and don't even bother taking photographs of the properties they are advertising, simply choosing to 'recycle' photos from similar properties. 

In all honesty, it's very difficult to realistically hunt for property until you're here in town as the turnover of units is fast and a lot of properties are being offered by multiple agents. So whilst one agent may think they still have it available often it is found that the unit has already gone.

Negotiation of price is possible, but will depend upon the number of cheques you're offering, the higher the number of cheques then the lower the chances of negotiating the price. Also the agents are paid according to a percentage of the rental, you'll pay that not the owner, so it is not really in their best interest to allow a negotiated price reduction.


----------



## K0sh

LesFroggitts said:


> Unfortunately a lot of real estate agents out here are lazy and don't even bother taking photographs of the properties they are advertising, simply choosing to 'recycle' photos from similar properties.
> 
> In all honesty, it's very difficult to realistically hunt for property until you're here in town as the turnover of units is fast and a lot of properties are being offered by multiple agents. So whilst one agent may think they still have it available often it is found that the unit has already gone.
> 
> Negotiation of price is possible, but will depend upon the number of cheques you're offering, the higher the number of cheques then the lower the chances of negotiating the price. Also the agents are paid according to a percentage of the rental, you'll pay that not the owner, so it is not really in their best interest to allow a negotiated price reduction.


That is only partially correct. Yes there are lazy agents who don't even turn up for a viewing, telling you to "help yourself, the door is open".
Landlords are not always helpful, often not allowing photo's to be taken and giving you poor ones perhaps taken many years ago.

I always ask to take photo's but am restricted by the LL.
We agents are only interested on doing a deal and a few Dhirams extra does not take precedence. After all you want to rent it out before the other agent!

Best to get a couple of good agents, tell him/her your requirements and they will use their network to find the property for you. Some never make it to dubizzle or propertyfinder.


----------



## Kuttē

K0sh said:


> That is only partially correct. Yes there are lazy agents who don't even turn up for a viewing, telling you to "help yourself, the door is open".
> Landlords are not always helpful, often not allowing photo's to be taken and giving you poor ones perhaps taken many years ago.
> 
> I always ask to take photo's but am restricted by the LL.
> We agents are only interested on doing a deal and a few Dhirams extra does not take precedence. After all you want to rent it out before the other agent!
> 
> Best to get a couple of good agents, tell him/her your requirements and they will use their network to find the property for you. Some never make it to dubizzle or propertyfinder.


Where does one find a couple of good agents?


----------



## K0sh

Word of mouth I am afraid.
I am not allowed to tout for business on this forum and I am new in Dubai but I like to think I am helpful and keen. You can try PM'ing me if you have a very specific question.


----------



## Kuttē

K0sh said:


> Word of mouth I am afraid.
> I am not allowed to tout for business on this forum and I am new in Dubai but I like to think I am helpful and keen. You can try PM'ing me if you have a very specific question.


Cheers will do. I will arrive in Dubai in November, and have 3 months accommodation provided to me by my employer. However, I would like to start searching earlier and get to know the areas and my options during that time.


----------



## QOFE

Kuttē;5380170 said:


> Cheers will do. I will arrive in Dubai in November, and have 3 months accommodation provided to me by my employer. However, I would like to start searching earlier and get to know the areas and my options during that time.


HAH. Just what every estate agent wants to hear.
If you want to view apartments/villas to get an idea where you would like to live you need to pretend you can move right away. They aren't willing to show you around unless you are ready to move within days. As the estate agent commission is 5% of the annual rent (some will try to charge more than that) we should get some value for our money... So many properties are outright dumps so if you see a dream home- grab it while you can. The process from deciding on a property to actually moving in can take a couple of weeks as you need to get EJARI attested tenancy agreement, rental cheques cleared and any repairs and cleaning that might be needed.


----------



## K0sh

Kuttē;5380170 said:


> Cheers will do. I will arrive in Dubai in November, and have 3 months accommodation provided to me by my employer. However, I would like to start searching earlier and get to know the areas and my options during that time.


Three months is plenty of time to look around.
There seems to be no pre planning here so all apartments/villa's are usually "available now". Not 2 months time.
But there is no harm in approaching agents earlier though. If you find a good agent and you make them aware you will use them or only one other, they should make an extra effort for you.

It is all about financial dynamics (we are all driven by it), the more likely that there is a cheque for your hard work, the more helpful you will be. It is the key driver for sales people.


----------



## Kuttē

QOFE said:


> HAH. Just what every estate agent wants to hear.
> If you want to view apartments/villas to get an idea where you would like to live you need to pretend you can move right away. They aren't willing to show you around unless you are ready to move within days. As the estate agent commission is 5% of the annual rent (some will try to charge more than that) we should get some value for our money... So many properties are outright dumps so if you see a dream home- grab it while you can. The process from deciding on a property to actually moving in can take a couple of weeks as you need to get EJARI attested tenancy agreement, rental cheques cleared and any repairs and cleaning that might be needed.


I am not intending to use an estate agent to help me with the aforementioned items, I am well aware that sales people are coin operated. I intend on getting to know the various areas of Dubai on my own But thanks for your input regardless.


----------



## looper

Kuttē;5387954 said:


> I am not intending to use an estate agent to help me with the aforementioned items...


well good luck then...I doubt you will have success...


----------



## Dazza_uae

Hi there. New to the forum.

My wife and I are moving to Dubai, I'll be working in Sharajah and looking for an affordable area to rent in, that's not more than a 30 minute commute from work but quite close to,the public beaches. 

Al quoz and al barsha seem reasonable.


----------



## Mustii

Guys what's your view on Silicon Oasis as place for a couple in mid 20s? By car I saw that it's only about 15mins drive to business Bay where I will be working does this reflect any traffic you think? I also checked for public transport for my other half for the first few months into city let's say dubai mall and it showed by 1 bus and them the red line metro around an hour is this about right? 

In general how is silicon oasis? I am thinking between that and JVC, even though JVC is closer to marina barsha etc I got the feel that silicon oasis is more established and better serviced?


----------



## ellewilliams

I heard that the UAE government was increasing the apartment rental fees last year. The country is indeed at the peak of progress with the rise of many infrastructures. Plus, they are to construct the future tallest building in the world.

Also, there are a number of Australian and American people who get a job there due to its booming economy and a wealth of job opportunities of great salary offer.


----------



## LesFroggitts

ellewilliams said:


> I heard that the UAE government was increasing the apartment rental fees last year. The country is indeed at the peak of progress with the rise of many infrastructures. Plus, they are to construct the future tallest building in the world.
> 
> Also, there are a number of Australian and American people who get a job there due to its booming economy and a wealth of job opportunities of great salary offer.


And the point of this quite incorrect posting is...???

You're so out of date - we already have the world's tallest building.
The government are doing their best to RESTRICT rental increases.
Great salaries are available - also so are ones with crap salaries.


----------



## gallygirl

*Central A/C & Heating*

Hoping to relocate to Dubai in January/February and doing research on areas. I really like the look & location of Old Town & Old Town Island. I've seen that all the ads seem to say "Central A/C & Heating". Does that mean it is included in the rent? If so it would go some way to offsetting the rents which are .

Does anyone have any experience of the area in general? 

Thanks.


----------



## dubaiman45

Hello my friends, 

I will moove to dubai soon, and i am looking for an apartment not far from my work near to station burj dubai/Dubai mall. In your opinion, what are the best area where i can rent for my family ( ideally calm and near to park and all facilities just by walk ) and also not far from the metro. As i will not have a car at the begining.
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Davidbs

*Ultimate guide for landlords*

Big Jimbo this is excellent stuff.

I don't suppose you would care to do the same for new landlords would you?

I have been a landlord in the UK and have an apartment in a block under construction at present.

Things are very different in England (lots of registration which we don't have).

My apartment will be in JVC - I like to take care of my tenants and ask them to take care of my property in return.

I promise that I am not the only ethical landlord, but it would be very useful to have some guidance on the proper way to do things.

In hope!

David


----------



## urfankhaliq

*How do you get your first flat?*

Hi All

My first post on the forum so be kind 

Have been reading through and a lot of useful information here.

Im currently in the application process for a job in Dubai so a bit premature but wanted to just do my research well in advance in case i do move 

One thing I wanted to know is how to people make the move and find a place to live in the first place? ie do you guys first move into a hotel as soon as you land in the UAE or is it normal to arrange a flat before you even get to the UAE (I guess not as how would you view it!)

Anyway any information would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## asharma0001

urfankhaliq said:


> Hi All
> 
> My first post on the forum so be kind
> 
> Have been reading through and a lot of useful information here.
> 
> Im currently in the application process for a job in Dubai so a bit premature but wanted to just do my research well in advance in case i do move
> 
> One thing I wanted to know is how to people make the move and find a place to live in the first place? ie do you guys first move into a hotel as soon as you land in the UAE or is it normal to arrange a flat before you even get to the UAE (I guess not as how would you view it!)
> 
> Anyway any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


It's better to look once you're here. Some companies provide a certain amount of time in temporary accommodation as part of the relocation package. During that you scope out areas to live and arrange your own accommodation as soon as you have all the necessary formalities post-arrival sorted. 

It there's no temporary accommodation you're better off lining up a hotel or serviced apartment, then arranging a place — assuming you don't want to stay in a hotel or serviced apartment long-term — as soon as your residence visa, bank account etc are sorted.


----------



## DubaiResident

Mustii said:


> Guys what's your view on Silicon Oasis as place for a couple in mid 20s? By car I saw that it's only about 15mins drive to business Bay where I will be working does this reflect any traffic you think? I also checked for public transport for my other half for the first few months into city let's say dubai mall and it showed by 1 bus and them the red line metro around an hour is this about right?
> 
> In general how is silicon oasis? I am thinking between that and JVC, even though JVC is closer to marina barsha etc I got the feel that silicon oasis is more established and better serviced?


Dubai SO is quite cut-off from the city, but I can't comment on how much of a developed residential area it is, on it's own. Yes there are frequent buses to Rashidiya metro station, which is the one end of the metro. So depending on which part of the city she wants to go to, will take at least an hour via public transport. This may be ok, for in-frequent trips, but I wouldn't recommend it for a commute to and fro work.

The main highway that lies in front of the Silicon Oasis, known as Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed Road (SMBZ Road), is an infamous road for traffic during peak hours, as it's one of the main roads used between Sharjah and Dubai. So all those who live in Sharjah and work in Dubai, use this road (among others). Expect traffic between 7 and 9AM, towards Dubai. And in thee evening between 5 and 8PM, towards Sharjah. 

Somebody correct me, if I am wrong.


----------



## urfankhaliq

asharma0001 said:


> It's better to look once you're here. Some companies provide a certain amount of time in temporary accommodation as part of the relocation package. During that you scope out areas to live and arrange your own accommodation as soon as you have all the necessary formalities post-arrival sorted.
> 
> It there's no temporary accommodation you're better off lining up a hotel or serviced apartment, then arranging a place — assuming you don't want to stay in a hotel or serviced apartment long-term — as soon as your residence visa, bank account etc are sorted.


Thanks

Now just hoping that I get the job!!


----------



## urfankhaliq

asharma0001 said:


> It's better to look once you're here. Some companies provide a certain amount of time in temporary accommodation as part of the relocation package. During that you scope out areas to live and arrange your own accommodation as soon as you have all the necessary formalities post-arrival sorted.
> 
> It there's no temporary accommodation you're better off lining up a hotel or serviced apartment, then arranging a place — assuming you don't want to stay in a hotel or serviced apartment long-term — as soon as your residence visa, bank account etc are sorted.


Thanks for the information.

Not sure what kind of assistance/package I would get if I was successful at the job as I haven't discussed anything along the lines of pay etc yet. Waiting to see if I get the job first..

Now just hoping that I get the job!!


----------



## maca1981

You might want to check out a website that is quite new but they have really useful personal reviews from tenants in each community of Dubai. Some of the reviewers put pictures up as well good everyday tips that you should know before you move there.

They have a price guide included and a general area guide too: www.flatreviews.com


----------



## CanadaThomas

*Area to Live*

Hello all, 

Recently moved to Dubai (alone) and am in a hotel for next month while searching for a studio or 1 bdrm apt. Working in Emirates Towers and looking to spend 90k AED - 110k AED on an apartment. Any suggestions on location or specific towers? Hoping to be in area to meet other ex-pats and socialize. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Abbyy

*Welcome to DXB*



CanadaThomas said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Recently moved to Dubai (alone) and am in a hotel for next month while searching for a studio or 1 bdrm apt. Working in Emirates Towers and looking to spend 90k AED - 110k AED on an apartment. Any suggestions on location or specific towers? Hoping to be in area to meet other ex-pats and socialize.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


First of all Thomas Welcome to Dubai. Now u have decide within your budget have choice of Downtown and Business Bay. My friend is living in Executive Tower near Business Bay Metro Station from last year as he still didn't have driving licence and i find him happy. 

Downtown is little far form Metro Station. Second good pace where u can mingle is Marina and JLT where u can find a good apartment within your budget near Marina Metro Station or JLT Metro station. If u want to meet more ex-pats then Marina and JLT is best choice for you.


----------



## maca1981

Welcome Thomas! I would agree, Marina, JLT, The Greens and Tecom where you'll be able to find places within your budget. By far the most social is the Marina where you can walk to the beach and JBR.


----------



## Chickinhead

*Greens area*

Dear all

Firstly I am new to posting, I have read all the stickies and most of nearly all the details on renting a villa/ apt in dubai, my hubby is coming over soon having just accepted a contract, the housing allowance part is between 230-250 paid upfront as 1 cheque,, we would like to put our kids in the DUBAI BRITISH SCHOOL,( yes we have already made representation to the school for next year,,, my questions are as follows

1 has anybody made the trip from greens to the DBS at 0700 school run, is it busy, time taken, etc

2 has anybody any personal experiences of the greens, you seem to get more bang for your buck/ however flip that with distance from school etc / time taken could be an issue if it's tail to tail,,, on google maps it states 15 mins on a normal day,,,from greens to DBS. that time would be fine for me, but if say it's 40 mins that's a problem for the kids getting up etc.

3. Are the facilities as good as the ones at the meadows, ie supermarket coffee shops, doctor gym etc

Any help or us full advice on the above topic would be greatly appreciated,, I know most ofwat I asked is in the stickies somewhere, but I really wanted somebody's personal experience if that's possible,,, thank you in advance


----------



## abzloon

Hi All

Have been reading through the forum over the last 6 weeks or so in the run up to my move to Dubai. My company asked me to come out here at very short notice so I probably haven't done nearly as much research as others.

I've been here for three weeks now and have been apartment hunting so far without success. I have an annual allowance of 120k, with the ability to pay a year upfront in one cheque.

Being a single guy, I'm quite keen on the Marina, though my office is at Emaar Square. Downtown seems to be out of my budget and I'm now not so keen on Business Bay because I've been told that none of the buildings have AC charges included in the rent and tenants are billed based on usage?

I'm looking for a spacious 2 bedroom apartment, ideally around the 1,500 sq ft size, with a decent balcony. I'm struggling to find something that is of good quality, in good condition, and of a good size.

I saw one last weekend in Westside Marina that I really like but the agent told me that the landlord would only come down 2k from 135k to 133k, which is next to nothing for me. The story I was told was that it was already under offer for 133k, yet it is still available this weekend - should I persevere and push to negotiate further?

I really don't want to dip into my base salary if I don't have to, but am I beginning to think I may have unrealistic expectations. Any advice would be very welcome!

Thanks


----------



## Steve87

CanadaThomas said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Recently moved to Dubai (alone) and am in a hotel for next month while searching for a studio or 1 bdrm apt. Working in Emirates Towers and looking to spend 90k AED - 110k AED on an apartment. Any suggestions on location or specific towers? Hoping to be in area to meet other ex-pats and socialize.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


You can get into downtown for that price, but I would recommend looking in Business bay instead. The traffic in downtown is so bad its not even worth living there. If you want a luxury place check Ubora tower in business bay, lots of value in that place.


----------



## Steve87

abzloon said:


> Hi All
> 
> Have been reading through the forum over the last 6 weeks or so in the run up to my move to Dubai. My company asked me to come out here at very short notice so I probably haven't done nearly as much research as others.
> 
> I've been here for three weeks now and have been apartment hunting so far without success. I have an annual allowance of 120k, with the ability to pay a year upfront in one cheque.
> 
> Being a single guy, I'm quite keen on the Marina, though my office is at Emaar Square. Downtown seems to be out of my budget and I'm now not so keen on Business Bay because I've been told that none of the buildings have AC charges included in the rent and tenants are billed based on usage?
> 
> I'm looking for a spacious 2 bedroom apartment, ideally around the 1,500 sq ft size, with a decent balcony. I'm struggling to find something that is of good quality, in good condition, and of a good size.
> 
> I saw one last weekend in Westside Marina that I really like but the agent told me that the landlord would only come down 2k from 135k to 133k, which is next to nothing for me. The story I was told was that it was already under offer for 133k, yet it is still available this weekend - should I persevere and push to negotiate further?
> 
> I really don't want to dip into my base salary if I don't have to, but am I beginning to think I may have unrealistic expectations. Any advice would be very welcome!
> 
> Thanks


2BD for 120k in downtown or marina will be close to impossible right now. You need to set your sights on either a 1BD or a different location. Do you get to pocket the difference if it's less than 120K?


----------



## maca1981

Chickinhead said:


> Dear all
> 
> Firstly I am new to posting, I have read all the stickies and most of nearly all the details on renting a villa/ apt in dubai, my hubby is coming over soon having just accepted a contract, the housing allowance part is between 230-250 paid upfront as 1 cheque,, we would like to put our kids in the DUBAI BRITISH SCHOOL,( yes we have already made representation to the school for next year,,, my questions are as follows
> 
> 1 has anybody made the trip from greens to the DBS at 0700 school run, is it busy, time taken, etc
> 
> 2 has anybody any personal experiences of the greens, you seem to get more bang for your buck/ however flip that with distance from school etc / time taken could be an issue if it's tail to tail,,, on google maps it states 15 mins on a normal day,,,from greens to DBS. that time would be fine for me, but if say it's 40 mins that's a problem for the kids getting up etc.
> 
> 3. Are the facilities as good as the ones at the meadows, ie supermarket coffee shops, doctor gym etc
> 
> Any help or us full advice on the above topic would be greatly appreciated,, I know most ofwat I asked is in the stickies somewhere, but I really wanted somebody's personal experience if that's possible,,, thank you in advance




Just to double check, you mean Green Community, The Greens or The Views? The Greens (there are no villas only apartments and cost a lot less) and the Views (only apartments no villas) is very close to DBS and with very similar facilities to the Meadows and The Springs and they are all just around the corner from each other. If you are looking for an overall guide on areas where you can read tenants reviews is Flat Reviews Dubai. That might be more helpful as you can find all the locations and their ratings.


----------



## Chickinhead

Thank you for taking the time to read and post a reply, I will go back and check my information, thank you very much


----------



## naktipanchal

*Nice area guides*

in dubai there are popular areas to buy and rent *properties in dubai* like arabian ranches, Dubai marina, downtown dubai, emirates hills, etc.


----------



## hlnio99

Hi all,

I will be moving to Dubai end of next month and would appreciate any views on where to live, considering my work place is near Burjuman Metro Station. 

I am single and would prefer not to spend too much time commuting to work everyday. My budget is around 60k-70k AED per year so I understand I could probably rent a decent studio/one bedroom apartment with this price range? One thing I noticed is most apartments in Dubai comes in unfurnished: I am wondering if any landlords offer them fully/partially furnished? Are there any cons in renting furnished apartment (if there is any)? 

Would be interested to hear your views


----------



## baazthefalcon

Assalaamu alaikum and Hello,

I am a Canadian citizen (originally from India), I have done my masters (MBA) in the USA and have been living and working in US and Canada for the past 15 years, (IT mostly). I am thinking of moving to ME (Dubai is easier, as they have Visa free travel to Dubai). I am planning to come for a month to do some job search. I would appreciate if you tell me places to stay, should be close to Transit as I wont have be having any car. Also, any tips on doing the job search would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Carny6457

Here is an article I read today about rental prices based on area. This might help new arrivals. Also, in my opinion, a Google map and a metro map is very helpful when studying places to live. 

http://www.souqalmal.com/blog/renting-in-dubai-cost-by-area/

Sincerely, 
David


----------



## madmaniac

Hi, came here to Dubai three years ago and am currently living in a 1BR in Silverene in Marina.
It was a good time there and the building is nice with lots of amenities around. 
Right now, I am on an allowance of 60k and am still paying 70k/year for the apartment.

Things have changed now, though...
My company closed here, I will be working from home in the future.
My employer (that is out of the country and therefore does not have to follow any UAE law) has given me an allowance of 150k to find a 2BR apartment, so that I can put my office into one of the bedrooms. This 150k has to be spent, though. Going for a cheaper place will not get me anything for my own pocket.

I am looking for an apartment with a very good finishing and especially a nice bathroom (which seems to be super rare in Dubai) and a nice kitchen (equally hard to find).
It should be at least the quality of Silverene, should preferably be new and very pleasant to live in in general.
Location is not so important, as long as there are possibilities to reach a supermarket easily.
As you know, agents can be a bit of a hit-and-miss here, so I am looking into the forum instead, since a lot of knowledge is here.

Following towers are already considered by me:
48 Burj Gate, Downtown Dubai
Burj Al Salam, Sheikh Zayed Road
West Avenue, Dubai Marina
Laguna Tower, JLT
Ubora, Business Bay
Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah

Any other ideas where I should look like or which of the ones mentioned above I should avoid?
I am willing to spend up to 170k for a 2BR...

Thanks for any kind of feedback.


----------



## Smythy82

gallygirl said:


> Hoping to move to Dubai early next year, hubby working in Saudi during the week. Trying to decide where to stay - we will have a trip out beforehand and will be put up in accomm for a month when he starts but trying to narrow down options so we can concentrate on our shortlist. I've got my own shortlist and read lots of useful stuff on here but would like to see if anyone comes up with anywhere I haven't considered before I ask about it?
> 
> I used to come to Dubai for work 10 years ago so have a rough idea of the place - seems pretty much the same only there's more of it, it's busier, noisier and bigger in every way . Hubby hasn't been.
> 
> Budget - up to 190,000
> 
> Criteria:
> 2 beds
> Apartment or villa
> If apartment, must have decent sized balcony, preferably 2, or garden apartment.
> I need 'natural' features (even if man-made ), so greenery, lakes or sea preferably from windows.
> I want to feel I am 'in Dubai' - by looking out of the window and seeing 'Dubai' or the skyline, or turning the corner and seeing xxx.
> I don't want to be directly overlooked.
> Walking distance (10-15 minutes) of Metro/tram. I will have a car but don't want the hassle for every single journey and hubby could get it from airport. (He's happy to live a bit of a distance as he'd be only be making the journey once a week. But thinks it will be fine anyway as traffic will be light later in the evening when he arrives (like I said, he's not been before :laugh
> Must be good quality and clean.
> Walking distance of 'stuff' - local shops, supermarkets, cafes etc. Not just compound cafe. Preferably with a mall nearby also.
> Walking distance of a 'wow, can't believe I live here' feature .
> I love walking so would like the option for lots of different directions - will happily walk for say 4-5 hours with lunch in the middle  but not along a concrete highway or looking at row after row of identikit housing (I know I won't be able to walk for a large chunk of the year).
> 
> That's all quite straightforward - but the killer is, it must be QUIET. No nearby construction etc. Can cope with calls to prayer
> 
> Any ideas folks?
> 
> Thanks.


Very demanding!

I would suggest a nice two bed in JBR but you have traffic, but the views, beachs, appartment standards and shops are all top class.

You might just cut into the price range for a nice 2 bed villa in jumeirah- worth having a look.


----------



## Smythy82

baazthefalcon said:


> Assalaamu alaikum and Hello,
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen (originally from India), I have done my masters (MBA) in the USA and have been living and working in US and Canada for the past 15 years, (IT mostly). I am thinking of moving to ME (Dubai is easier, as they have Visa free travel to Dubai). I am planning to come for a month to do some job search. I would appreciate if you tell me places to stay, should be close to Transit as I wont have be having any car. Also, any tips on doing the job search would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Anywhere around the marina should be fine


----------



## Smythy82

I have been in Dubai for 2 years living in a two bed in motorcity with my wife and child. We want to move to mirdiff to allow an upgrade to a good sized villa. I am receiving mixed reports about mirdiff. Does anyone have any views on living in Mirdiff as an Irish family?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Smythy82 said:


> I have been in Dubai for 2 years living in a two bed in motorcity with my wife and child. We want to move to mirdiff to allow an upgrade to a good sized villa. I am receiving mixed reports about mirdiff. Does anyone have any views on living in Mirdiff as an Irish family?


Depending upon where in Mirdiff one of the most frequently asked questions is "Are you a fan of aircraft?"


----------



## Smythy82

LesFroggitts said:


> Depending upon where in Mirdiff one of the most frequently asked questions is "Are you a fan of aircraft?"


The flight pate thing isn't to worrying for us. We'll just stay slightly off it. I'm more talking about the general friendliness of the place towards a westererner? Some people have told me that I could expect an unpleasant atmosphere compared to the usual western areas- motor city, ranches, jlr , etc


----------



## BedouGirl

Smythy82 said:


> The flight pate thing isn't to worrying for us. We'll just stay slightly off it. I'm more talking about the general friendliness of the place towards a westererner? Some people have told me that I could expect an unpleasant atmosphere compared to the usual western areas- motor city, ranches, jlr , etc


Midriff has a large western expat community.


----------



## Smythy82

BedouGirl said:


> Midriff has a large western expat community.


Excellent. Any particular parts that should be avoided or considered?


----------



## BedouGirl

Smythy82 said:


> Excellent. Any particular parts that should be avoided or considered?


No idea to be honest. PM Nikkisizer. I think she lives there and can probably guide you better than I. I just know there's a lot of westerners who live there.


----------



## FerPR

Is it true that it is ilegal to rent only one room????


----------



## Stud

Hello everyone,

I'm a french student moving soon to Dubai for my studies. I'm trying to find an accommodation, however as I'm not in UAE yet it's a bit difficult to get all the information I need.
I have already learnt a lot thanks to the previous members' posts, mainly about the differences between the districts in Dubai and the prices related. However, could you please help me to fix the following issues ?

First, is it possible to rent a flat just for several months (4 at the moment), or are all rental contracts on a year basis ?
What are the administrative processes for a rental (bank account, deposit, guarantees...) ?
Is it possible to find a flat for 2 students (one boy and one girl) with 2 rooms ?
Which districts would you advise us to focus on ?
And if you have any idea about that: how much budget do you think we should prepare to fit our request ?

Well, I know that's a lot of questions for a first post. I thank you all for your answers and rely on your help


----------



## pamela0810

Stud said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a french student moving soon to Dubai for my studies. I'm trying to find an accommodation, however as I'm not in UAE yet it's a bit difficult to get all the information I need.
> I have already learnt a lot thanks to the previous members' posts, mainly about the differences between the districts in Dubai and the prices related. However, could you please help me to fix the following issues ?
> 
> First, is it possible to rent a flat just for several months (4 at the moment), or are all rental contracts on a year basis ? - You could look at fully serviced hotel apartments. They provide rentals on a monthly basis but tend to be more expensive than renting an apartment. There are also apartments that are rented for 6 months, etc but you will need to look. Try Dubizzle.
> What are the administrative processes for a rental (bank account, deposit, guarantees...) ? - Who is going to be sponsoring you? I'm presuming the university. Once you have your residence visa stamped, you will need to get your bank account, etc set up. Until then, your transactions will be in cash. So deposits, rent and agent fees will need to be paid in cash. Please make sure you get proper receipts and save the receipts for the deposits.
> Is it possible to find a flat for 2 students (one boy and one girl) with 2 rooms ?
> Which districts would you advise us to focus on ? - It is illegal for unmarried couples to share the same residence. While a lot of people do it anyway, my recommendation is to NOT go down that route. You're here to study by which I'm presuming that you're a young adult. You do not want to be on the wrong side of the law in this country and mess up a bright future.
> 
> And if you have any idea about that: how much budget do you think we should prepare to fit our request ? - That depends on the kind of lifestyle you want to live. Hard to put an actual number on this.
> 
> Well, I know that's a lot of questions for a first post. I thank you all for your answers and rely on your help


Hello! Please see answers above.


----------



## Stud

Thank you for your answers and the details provided 

It will help me a lot taking the good decisions for the end of my studies.
Just to know, is Dubbizle a safe website to find a flat ? (any recommendations against scams ?)


----------



## ishandoshi

Hii ppl,

Me and my wife looking to shift to dubai between mid jan to end of jan. 

Looking out for a 1br/2br apartments. I'll be having a car so travelling isnt going to be a much of a pain.

Budget what i am looking at is about 65k-75k AED (anything lower than this too is better  )

1)Pls suggest me good areas and locality?

2)Just recieved an advert for liwan queue point, dont know how is it really? Any inputs?


----------



## Polly English

Smythy82 said:


> Excellent. Any particular parts that should be avoided or considered?



We're in the process of looking in Mirdif, just relocating from UK but we've lived in Dubai before, and are frequent visitors. I liked Shorooq online, but was advised on this forum to look outside Shorooq for good value, and having spent a few days scouting about our conclusions are:

Shorooq looks lovely for young families as the kids can play out, although the traffic could be an issue. The planes are very close.
The quality of the villas was poor.
Gate Security was a joke, we drove in a few times both day and night without a backward glance.
Again Uptown Villas is very pretty, looks nice for kids to play out, but the quality of the villas was poor and "streets" were narrow.
Uptown gate security was good, we were sent packing and not allowed through the gate without real estate agent.
Walked round both City Centre and Uptown Malls day and night. As with both Shorooq and Uptown developments, the malls were cosmopolitan, a good mix of folk. Amazed by the size of CC mall, it's all there and so less crowded than the ones further into Dubai.

We've seen a villa North of Uptown, so away from flight path. It's a 3 year old, 4 beds all ensuite plus maid room and a small private pool. The finish - floor tiles, bathroom fittings etc is high end. Watchman on site. Spoke to one of the other residents who had lived elsewhere in Mirdif and had nothing but praise for this compound. I was advised on this forum to look outside Shorooq for value, and that advice has held good.

If you'd like to know more please PM me. Similarly I'd love to hear what Nikkisizer, as a current resident, has to say about the area.

My only concern now is why we can get so much for our money in a good area close to where Mr English will be working. We were advised to look at Springs or Ranches, both of which would involve a long commute and which offered very little for the dosh.....Although Mirdif doesn't have a polo field, but sacrifices have to be made!


----------



## Smythy82

Polly English said:


> We're in the process of looking in Mirdif, just relocating from UK but we've lived in Dubai before, and are frequent visitors. I liked Shorooq online, but was advised on this forum to look outside Shorooq for good value, and having spent a few days scouting about our conclusions are:
> 
> Shorooq looks lovely for young families as the kids can play out, although the traffic could be an issue. The planes are very close.
> The quality of the villas was poor.
> Gate Security was a joke, we drove in a few times both day and night without a backward glance.
> Again Uptown Villas is very pretty, looks nice for kids to play out, but the quality of the villas was poor and "streets" were narrow.
> Uptown gate security was good, we were sent packing and not allowed through the gate without real estate agent.
> Walked round both City Centre and Uptown Malls day and night. As with both Shorooq and Uptown developments, the malls were cosmopolitan, a good mix of folk. Amazed by the size of CC mall, it's all there and so less crowded than the ones further into Dubai.
> 
> We've seen a villa North of Uptown, so away from flight path. It's a 3 year old, 4 beds all ensuite plus maid room and a small private pool. The finish - floor tiles, bathroom fittings etc is high end. Watchman on site. Spoke to one of the other residents who had lived elsewhere in Mirdif and had nothing but praise for this compound. I was advised on this forum to look outside Shorooq for value, and that advice has held good.
> 
> If you'd like to know more please PM me. Similarly I'd love to hear what Nikkisizer, as a current resident, has to say about the area.
> 
> My only concern now is why we can get so much for our money in a good area close to where Mr English will be working. We were advised to look at Springs or Ranches, both of which would involve a long commute and which offered very little for the dosh.....Although Mirdif doesn't have a polo field, but sacrifices have to be made!


Thank you for your advise. I ties up with all my research. Shorooq and uptown are over priced and an independant villa is much better value.

As for why everyone is obsessed with the ranches, springs, etc is beyond me. The villas are of much lower build quality and a lot smaller. Your just paying for the snob appeal- polished footpaths, palm tree driveways, useless security, golf courses, polo club, tennis courts, etc. Things that, if you were at home, you wouldn`t dream of. 

Normaly takes most people 2-3 years to realise how much of a waste of cash these areas are. Well done for making the sensible pick at the start.


----------



## Smythy82

Stud said:


> Thank you for your answers and the details provided
> 
> It will help me a lot taking the good decisions for the end of my studies.
> Just to know, is Dubbizle a safe website to find a flat ? (any recommendations against scams ?)


Dubizzle is, by a long shot, is the number one source of all appartments/villas!

As for how safe it is....

The ads are private and free. The ad is only as good as the agent/landlord posting it. 

You won`t really know until you meet the landloard and/or agent. 

Just follow the rules set out on this forum and trust your gut. 

Dont forget... just because the valla/appartment is in a posh area/building, it doesnt mean the agent/landlord isnt a dirty thieving scumbag!


----------



## Kuttē

Hi all,

I've been in Dubai for 5 weeks now, staying in a company provided apartment (accommodation provided for up to 3 months). I am beginning to look for a place of my own, and am looking specifically at the Greens. I will need a 2 bedroom place and I have a budget of up to 135-140k - is this reasonable? Also, any recommendations regarding agents, and/or anybody living there currently know of an available place?

Regards
The Dog.


----------



## vsouzalopes

What you guys tell me about sport city ?


----------



## libby_UK

Hi there - keen to understand a little bit more about the Palm... looking to move in March next year. Which developments have beach access? is there a particular development that has better views/facilities? keen to have a pool as well as beach access and maybe a gym. Looking to pay max 150k per annum for a 1 bed (couple sharing). is there any problems with being on ground floors for security too? thank you!


----------



## madmaniac

madmaniac said:


> Hi, came here to Dubai three years ago and am currently living in a 1BR in Silverene in Marina.
> It was a good time there and the building is nice with lots of amenities around.
> Right now, I am on an allowance of 60k and am still paying 70k/year for the apartment.
> 
> Things have changed now, though...
> My company closed here, I will be working from home in the future.
> My employer (that is out of the country and therefore does not have to follow any UAE law) has given me an allowance of 150k to find a 2BR apartment, so that I can put my office into one of the bedrooms. This 150k has to be spent, though. Going for a cheaper place will not get me anything for my own pocket.
> 
> I am looking for an apartment with a very good finishing and especially a nice bathroom (which seems to be super rare in Dubai) and a nice kitchen (equally hard to find).
> It should be at least the quality of Silverene, should preferably be new and very pleasant to live in in general.
> Location is not so important, as long as there are possibilities to reach a supermarket easily.
> As you know, agents can be a bit of a hit-and-miss here, so I am looking into the forum instead, since a lot of knowledge is here.
> 
> Following towers are already considered by me:
> 48 Burj Gate, Downtown Dubai
> Burj Al Salam, Sheikh Zayed Road
> West Avenue, Dubai Marina
> Laguna Tower, JLT
> Ubora, Business Bay
> Golden Mile, Palm Jumeirah
> 
> Any other ideas where I should look like or which of the ones mentioned above I should avoid?
> I am willing to spend up to 170k for a 2BR...
> 
> Thanks for any kind of feedback.



Hi, anyone of the experts able to give advice?
I have added Botanica in Marina to the list...


----------



## QOFE

Kuttē;5985849 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been in Dubai for 5 weeks now, staying in a company provided apartment (accommodation provided for up to 3 months). I am beginning to look for a place of my own, and am looking specifically at the Greens. I will need a 2 bedroom place and I have a budget of up to 135-140k - is this reasonable? Also, any recommendations regarding agents, and/or anybody living there currently know of an available place?
> 
> Regards
> The Dog.


You would struggle to get a decent 2 bedroom within your budget in Greens. 
Have a look at dubizzle, propertyfinder and justrentals.
One option could be a one bedroom and study in the Golf towers. The study has windows so it could be used as a small guest room. 
The low rise buildings appear to be a bit run down and the finishes aren't as nice.
Have look on the map, the buildings nearer the golf course are the nicer ones.


----------



## QOFE

libby_UK said:


> Hi there - keen to understand a little bit more about the Palm... looking to move in March next year. Which developments have beach access? is there a particular development that has better views/facilities? keen to have a pool as well as beach access and maybe a gym. Looking to pay max 150k per annum for a 1 bed (couple sharing). is there any problems with being on ground floors for security too? thank you!


Here is the latest Palm problem:
https://7daysindubai.com/residents-locked-dubai-apartment-complex-bill-row/

If you google (for example Palm +servicecharges, Palm+beach+access) you'll find quite a few articles about the problems over the years.
Only Oceana (pool renovations coming up soon), Tiara ( a lot of leak problems) and Shoreline (you might have to pay about 6000 dhs extra for beach access, depending on what kind of landlord) have beach access.

Please do your research before committing yourselves to a one year tenancy agreement.

Nakheel security is useless. 
I will personally never, ever move to a Nakheel property due to a whole bunch of issues.


----------



## gallygirl

QOFE said:


> Here is the latest Palm problem:
> https://7daysindubai.com/residents-locked-dubai-apartment-complex-bill-row/
> 
> If you google (for example Palm +servicecharges, Palm+beach+access) you'll find quite a few articles about the problems over the years.
> Only Oceana (pool renovations coming up soon), Tiara ( a lot of leak problems) and Shoreline (you might have to pay about 6000 dhs extra for beach access, depending on what kind of landlord) have beach access.
> 
> Please do your research before committing yourselves to a one year tenancy agreement.
> 
> Nakheel security is useless.
> I will personally never, ever move to a Nakheel property due to a whole bunch of issues.


Also not all apartments have a pool which seems crazy.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Smythy82 said:


> Thank you for your advise. I ties up with all my research. Shorooq and uptown are over priced and an independant villa is much better value.
> 
> As for why everyone is obsessed with the ranches, springs, etc is beyond me. The villas are of much lower build quality and a lot smaller. Your just paying for the snob appeal- polished footpaths, palm tree driveways, useless security, golf courses, polo club, tennis courts, etc. Things that, if you were at home, you wouldn`t dream of.
> 
> Normaly takes most people 2-3 years to realise how much of a waste of cash these areas are. Well done for making the sensible pick at the start.


Interesting thoughts. Having first moved to Dubai in 1978 and spent much time living in the Middle & Far East I can't quite equate obsession & where you live to be linked. I play golf and tennis wherever I live. Not a great lover of horses but do occasionally see people riding at home in Gloucester. None of which has any link to the quality or size / location of abode the person resides in. Another thought, I am neither posh, landlord, rich or have delusions of grandeur. Just an ordinary Joe with my own opinion,who tries not to judge others by what they drive, where they live or how they chose to spend their cash as long as it's legally, morally & honestly obtained. Having lived in Jumeirah 1, DIFC, Mirdiff, Sheikh Zayed Road and the Ranches, home is wherever I rest my hat not by what other people may perceive of my choice.


----------



## libby_UK

many thanks for your help


----------



## Haru

Hi everyone,

I've been looking at studio apartments in Motor City and came across something that concerned me a little. The real estate agent mentioned that maintenance costs are the responsibility of the tenant if they are less than some limit. I think he mentioned 1000 dirhams. If its more, then the landlord would pay. Is this a normal thing? I always thought maintenance was a part of your rental monthly costs?

I also pointed out that the rooms he showed me were really dusty, the paint on the walls looked clean but bench tops were dirty. He mentioned that they had already cleaned once and if I wanted it cleaned, he could recommend me someone but it would likely be at my own cost.

I'm going to go back and have another look at the apartment. Is there anything I should pay attention for in terms of maintenance and contract issues? I was going to annoy the real estate agent with a heap of questions.

Thanks,
Haru


----------



## Licheng

Hi we will be joining my husband who is working in Dubai with my 5 yrs & 13 yrs. Thinking of letting both of them to go to the same school. Will be
Visiting these school next month:

Gems Wellington international school
Regent international school
Horizon international school 

Need advise on where are the places that we could stay that is near to these schools. 
We have no car so hoping to stay nearer to school. Understand the waiting list is very long we are giving ourselves about 1 to 2 years prepared.

Thank you.


----------



## The Rascal

Haru said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been looking at studio apartments in Motor City and came across something that concerned me a little. The real estate agent mentioned that maintenance costs are the responsibility of the tenant if they are less than some limit. I think he mentioned 1000 dirhams. If its more, then the landlord would pay. Is this a normal thing? I always thought maintenance was a part of your rental monthly costs?
> 
> I also pointed out that the rooms he showed me were really dusty, the paint on the walls looked clean but bench tops were dirty. He mentioned that they had already cleaned once and if I wanted it cleaned, he could recommend me someone but it would likely be at my own cost.
> 
> I'm going to go back and have another look at the apartment. Is there anything I should pay attention for in terms of maintenance and contract issues? I was going to annoy the real estate agent with a heap of questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Haru


Get another agent, he's ripping you off, but at least you know that before you sign anything. if you send a load of searching questions to the agent he'll just ignore you anyway.

Go find another or deal direct with a landlord (if you can).


----------



## Haru

The Rascal said:


> Get another agent, he's ripping you off, but at least you know that before you sign anything. if you send a load of searching questions to the agent he'll just ignore you anyway.
> 
> Go find another or deal direct with a landlord (if you can).



Thanks for the response. Just wondering which part is he ripping me off on?

Paying for the cleaning? Or the ongoing maintenance cost?


----------



## The Rascal

Haru said:


> Thanks for the response. Just wondering which part is he ripping me off on?
> 
> Paying for the cleaning? Or the ongoing maintenance cost?


Both of those and the overall feeling of trying to screw you now doesn't make for a trusting and open business relationship.

He's probably ripping you off in other areas too - you just don't know about it.

Yet.


----------



## Haru

Just an extra question. Is there anything like renters insurance? For your belongings. Is it part of lease contract?

Thanks,
Haru


----------



## LesFroggitts

Haru said:


> Just an extra question. Is there anything like renters insurance? For your belongings. Is it part of lease contract?
> 
> Thanks,
> Haru


Contents insurance would normally be your responsibility, often it is an actual requirement of the tenancy lease - with sufficient third party coverage should your materials cause damage to the building itself (fire being the main concern).


----------



## srketu

*Need assistance*

Hello,

I will be moving shortly to Dubai and wanted to get an idea of where to rent apartments...I would be working at DIFC and would be commuting by public transport for the initial few months/year.....

I wanted to get an opinion on the areas where I should look at renting...lookin for areas close to metro stations and grocery stores....Also, what is the kind of rent that I should be expecting to shell out for a studio and 1 BHK.... 

In terms of the other charges, do employers pay the agency fess and deposit or are we expected to pay? What are the average utility rates (water, gas, cable tv, internet, mobile)?

Best Regards,
SR


----------



## The Rascal

srketu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving shortly to Dubai and wanted to get an idea of where to rent apartments...I would be working at DIFC and would be commuting by public transport for the initial few months/year.....
> 
> I wanted to get an opinion on the areas where I should look at renting...lookin for areas close to metro stations and grocery stores....Also, what is the kind of rent that I should be expecting to shell out for a studio and 1 BHK....
> 
> In terms of the other charges, do employers pay the agency fess and deposit or are we expected to pay? What are the average utility rates (water, gas, cable tv, internet, mobile)?
> 
> Best Regards,
> SR


There's this great little site called Google maps I guess you've never heard of it, you can see the layout of the area on there, it's wonderful, really surprised you've not heard of it..

Then look at numerous Real Estate Portals here, couple that with the information on this site and you can find the answer to all your questions.

The web is a wonderful thing for finding things out yourself you know.


----------



## fastjoe

A Happy New Year to you all, I am due to relocate to Dubai soon and would like some advice, i have read through the posts and very informative they are! I have been looking on the Internet at Villas in Jumeirah Park, The Green Community, Meadows and Jumeirah Village Triangle.
Any advice from anybody who has lived in these areas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Licheng

Licheng said:


> Hi we will be joining my husband who is working in Dubai with my 5 yrs & 13 yrs. Thinking of letting both of them to go to the same school. Will be
> Visiting these school next month:
> 
> Gems Wellington international school
> Regent international school
> Horizon international school
> 
> Need advise on where are the places that we could stay that is near to these schools.
> We have no car so hoping to stay nearer to school. Understand the waiting list is very long we are giving ourselves about 1 to 2 years prepared.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi any advise?


----------



## piluooo

Hi, 

I hope the wonderful expat community can help my wife and I make a very big decision.

My queries are:

1.	Can I expect to get a decently maintained fully furnished 2 bedroom apartment in Dubai in an annual budget of 50,000 AED?
2.	How much would I expect to be spending per month on utilities on average (water, electricity, etc...)
3.	My work place is Deira. What are the good options within my budget?

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## BedouGirl

piluooo said:


> Hi, I hope the wonderful expat community can help my wife and I make a very big decision. My queries are: 1.	Can I expect to get a decently maintained fully furnished 2 bedroom apartment in Dubai in an annual budget of 50,000 AED? 2.	How much would I expect to be spending per month on utilities on average (water, electricity, etc...) 3.	My work place is Deira. What are the good options within my budget? Thanks in advance. Regards


Sadly, the answer to 1 is, in all likelihood, no. Check out Dubizzle and Just Rentals to get a better idea.


----------



## AjAx30

I need a short term rental near Silicon Oasis for 01 Feb - 03 March... anyone have any contacts or leads where to start looking? Dubizzle doesnt have anything out there..

Looking for a 2 bedroom place.

TYIA


----------



## Junaer

piluooo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope the wonderful expat community can help my wife and I make a very big decision.
> 
> My queries are:
> 
> 1.	Can I expect to get a decently maintained fully furnished 2 bedroom apartment in Dubai in an annual budget of 50,000 AED?
> 2.	How much would I expect to be spending per month on utilities on average (water, electricity, etc...)
> 3.	My work place is Deira. What are the good options within my budget?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards



You will get a studio in the International city for 50k, unfurnished.


----------



## evilblaskett

Hi, new in this forum.

I have a very low budget for accomodation in Dubai, around 2000/2500aed per month.

It will be enough for a bedplace, I know, but it's what I can pay for and for a while I'm ok with that, hoping to grew up quickly and get better salary.

I check daily on dubizzle, and find many difficulties as cheaper places are all restricted to asians, indians, pakistani, or families and ladies.
I also decided to fly to Dubai a few days before starting to work to take a look to different rooms and quartiers before being too busy to do that.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## piluooo

piluooo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope the wonderful expat community can help my wife and I make a very big decision.
> 
> My queries are:
> 
> 1.	Can I expect to get a decently maintained fully furnished 2 bedroom apartment in Dubai in an annual budget of 50,000 AED?
> 2.	How much would I expect to be spending per month on utilities on average (water, electricity, etc...)
> 3.	My work place is Deira. What are the good options within my budget?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards


From the replies to the above queries of mine, it appears that I need to stretch a bit more.

I can go up to 60,000AED and request veterans to please share their opinion enabling me to decide.

Regards


----------



## The Rascal

evilblaskett said:


> Hi, new in this forum.
> 
> I have a very low budget for accomodation in Dubai, around 2000/2500aed per month.
> 
> It will be enough for a bedplace, I know, but it's what I can pay for and for a while I'm ok with that, hoping to grew up quickly and get better salary.
> 
> I check daily on dubizzle, and find many difficulties as cheaper places are all restricted to asians, indians, pakistani, or families and ladies.
> I also decided to fly to Dubai a few days before starting to work to take a look to different rooms and quartiers before being too busy to do that.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


You can get a hotel apartment for 3,000 up near Green Community, or take a look at Sharjah or even Ajman options. (Not a great commute but hey ho).


----------



## Abashiri

*Please Review my Dubai Property Buying Guide*

As someone who has gone through the process and lived to tell about it, I would like to share my Dubai property buying guide called Buy in Dubai published on Amazon.

It discusses everything from choosing a location, to securing a mortgage, to traps in the MOU, to dealing with the government.

I am looking for book reviewers - if you would like to provide a review, please message, and I will send you the Epub or Mobi file.

Thanks!


----------



## evilblaskett

Well, Ajman is too far...think that I have to work beside Sofitel Downtown, are Green Community and above all Sharjah regularly and well connected to Dubai metro and city center?


----------



## The Rascal

evilblaskett said:


> Well, Ajman is too far...think that I have to work beside Sofitel Downtown, are Green Community and above all Sharjah regularly and well connected to Dubai metro and city center?


Sharjah doesn't have a metro, green community is 15 minutes away (by bus) to Ibn Battuta metro stop, Dubai doesn't have a City centre (unless you mean the Malls called that.


----------



## evilblaskett

Yes...I know about Sharjah...which is more convenient?Sharjah is basically another city so distance are influenced by location,while I personally see(and correct me if I'm wrong) Green community closer and easier to reach...
My workplace will be the office tower beside Sofitel downtown,so just outsider Burj Khalifa metro station...


----------



## LesFroggitts

If you're thinking of utilising the Metro service to get to Burj Khalifa then you need to look at the map HERE especially as to which line, you'll need the RED line.

You can get on this line at the end of the route at Rashidiya, where there is ample parking, seems to be very popular with people coming from Sharjah side of town.

Whilst the GREEN line terminus is nearer to Sharjah, using that line would mean changing onto the Red line thus increasing the Metro travel time.


----------



## evilblaskett

Thanks a lot!
My problem is basically that I can't afford 90%+/of places due to my very strict budget and various room rent limitations(only female,only pakistani,etc..).
What I've found is way too far (international city)or not so clearly explained both on the ad as by person on whatsapp.


----------



## kalibraaa

Chickinhead said:


> Dear all
> 
> Firstly I am new to posting, I have read all the stickies and most of nearly all the details on renting a villa/ apt in dubai, my hubby is coming over soon having just accepted a contract, the housing allowance part is between 230-250 paid upfront as 1 cheque,, we would like to put our kids in the DUBAI BRITISH SCHOOL,( yes we have already made representation to the school for next year,,, my questions are as follows
> 
> 1 has anybody made the trip from greens to the DBS at 0700 school run, is it busy, time taken, etc
> 
> 2 has anybody any personal experiences of the greens, you seem to get more bang for your buck/ however flip that with distance from school etc / time taken could be an issue if it's tail to tail,,, on google maps it states 15 mins on a normal day,,,from greens to DBS. that time would be fine for me, but if say it's 40 mins that's a problem for the kids getting up etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Are the facilities as good as the ones at the meadows, ie supermarket coffee shops, doctor gym etc
> 
> Any help or us full advice on the above topic would be greatly appreciated,, I know most ofwat I asked is in the stickies somewhere, but I really wanted somebody's personal experience if that's possible,,, thank you in advance


Hi Just wondering how you are getting on? Did you move into the Greens? How are the Schools etc? reason I ask is that we are at the initial stage investigating where to stay where to book the kids in etc. Thinking of leaving Ireland to take up a role over there but with two kids and a dog we have a lot of planning - Dave


----------



## rahzaa

Abashiri said:


> As someone who has gone through the process and lived to tell about it, I would like to share my Dubai property buying guide called Buy in Dubai published on Amazon.
> 
> It discusses everything from choosing a location, to securing a mortgage, to traps in the MOU, to dealing with the government.
> 
> I am looking for book reviewers - if you would like to provide a review, please message, and I will send you the Epub or Mobi file.
> 
> Thanks!


I can review this book for you. I can't seem to PM you. Maybe you need more posts to activate that feature.


----------



## S_Allan_90

*The Address Hotel - Serviced Residency*

I have been looking at the serviced residences at The Address Hotel in Dubai Marina.

Whilst this is a residency as opposed to a hotel room, due to the fact that is says serviced, what utilities could i expect to be included in the cost?


----------



## p.a

What is the best and economical place to live in dubai for job hunt ?
The place which is secure and clean, and from where we can move to any place easily by public getting transportation ?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed

S_Allan_90 said:


> I have been looking at the serviced residences at The Address Hotel in Dubai Marina.
> 
> Whilst this is a residency as opposed to a hotel room, due to the fact that is says serviced, what utilities could i expect to be included in the cost?


I have been in a serviced apartment in The Bonnington in JLT since September, this is one price per month with all utilities included and a parking space.

I am assuming the The Address Hotel will be exactly the same.


----------



## AjAx30

Any reason why Jumeirah Village cirlce townhouses/apartments seem so cheap compared to similar size places in silicon oasis/sports city etc? I am seeing 4 bedroom places with 50% more space going for 50K less...

whats the catch?


----------



## TamTamDubai

AjAx30 said:


> Any reason why Jumeirah Village cirlce townhouses/apartments seem so cheap compared to similar size places in silicon oasis/sports city etc? I am seeing 4 bedroom places with 50% more space going for 50K less...
> 
> whats the catch?


Hi all,

I was wondering the same about JVC. I can't believe prices are so low, there must be a catch 

I work in JLT and currently reside in Tecom, so I either take the metro or a cab if it's one of those lazy mornings. As I don't have a car yet, I wonder if it's convenient to catch a cab from JVC to JLT in the mornings?

Thanks!


----------



## cdnxpat

*Helpful Agent & Thanks*

Dear All,
First I must thank all of you for your answers on posts in this forum, it has been a great help and interesting reading.
I have finally found a place and yes an Agent was a great help. It was not the first one or the second or … horror story I have LOL 
However if anyone want’s help in Marina or Palm, PM me will send you his info since helpful & professional agents are a rare breed in this city.
Thank you again


----------



## Carstin

*Renting Considerations*

Hi all, I have been posted to Dubai by my employer. I will be there next month. While my employer will initially put me up in some kind of serviced apartment , I am expected to find my own place in about a month. 

From what I have read on this thread, finding a suitable well-maintained apartment involves a number of considerations. Can anyone tell me (or point me to a post which sets out) the kinds of things that I should be looking for when considering an apartment to rent. My wife and 1 year old are to follow me in about 6 to 8 weeks time. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ankur89

Hi All,

Firstly, thanks for all the info I have already gathered by reading a lot of posts here. You guys are super helpful!

So, I will most likely be in Dubai starting March, and am looking at my accommodation options. My office will be located in Internet city, and I prefer not travelling for more than 15-20 mins to get to work. I am ok shelling out AED 6000 max. for a furnished room and preferably an attached bathroom.

I have checked out dubizzle and read about different localities, but I would want a more recent and more unbiased views. What are the major pros-cons of living in JLT vs JVC vs Marina? Living in a villa vs building?

Anything specific I should look out for while shortlisting places? Housemates definitely(!), but what else? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## internationalcanuck

p.a said:


> What is the best and economical place to live in dubai for job hunt ?
> The place which is secure and clean, and from where we can move to any place easily by public getting transportation ?


Depends on your budget, economical can mean different things to different people.

Satwa/Deira/Karama, you can find a bedspace for 300-500dhs per month, but and you will be sharing with 10 other people in one room.

You can find shared bedspaces with maybe 1-4 roomates and it will be 1200-2500dhs per month.

Check out dubizzle for the price you willing to pay.


----------



## internationalcanuck

Ankur89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, thanks for all the info I have already gathered by reading a lot of posts here. You guys are super helpful!
> 
> So, I will most likely be in Dubai starting March, and am looking at my accommodation options. My office will be located in Internet city, and I prefer not travelling for more than 15-20 mins to get to work. I am ok shelling out AED 6000 max. for a furnished room and preferably an attached bathroom.
> 
> I have checked out dubizzle and read about different localities, but I would want a more recent and more unbiased views. What are the major pros-cons of living in JLT vs JVC vs Marina? Living in a villa vs building?
> 
> Anything specific I should look out for while shortlisting places? Housemates definitely(!), but what else?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you live in JVC you will need a car, as there is no metro. JLT/Dubai Marina have metro stations that can get you to Internet City.

You may also wish to try Tecom, and Al Barsha (right behind the mall of the Emirates). They are also close to metro stations for you to get to work until you buy a car if you choose.

JLT is slightly more affordable than the Marina. It's not as glamorous (but still quite nice, with parks and greenspace, and none of the traffic problems that plague Dubai Marina.

You can consider a villa, you will get more space, but most villas are located quite far from public transit. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ankur89

internationalcanuck said:


> If you live in JVC you will need a car, as there is no metro. JLT/Dubai Marina have metro stations that can get you to Internet City.
> 
> You may also wish to try Tecom, and Al Barsha (right behind the mall of the Emirates). They are also close to metro stations for you to get to work until you buy a car if you choose.
> 
> JLT is slightly more affordable than the Marina. It's not as glamorous (but still quite nice, with parks and greenspace, and none of the traffic problems that plague Dubai Marina.
> 
> You can consider a villa, you will get more space, but most villas are located quite far from public transit. Hope this helps!


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

I intend to buy a car, but it ll take me about 2 months to get a license since the Indian license cannot be converted to a UAE one. That rules out the villas and JVC for the first couple of months I guess. And after the first 2 months, I think I ll know Dubai well enough to decide if its worth staying away from the metro stations or not.

Thanks again!


----------



## KatrinWeltenbummler

Hi there, has anyone any experience in living in Al Ghafeer? We are looking to rent a place there. We have 2 small dogs and were hoping to find a suitable place in Dubai, our budget is 90,000 max. Would appreciate any help,


----------



## The Rascal

KatrinWeltenbummler said:


> Hi there, has anyone any experience in living in Al Ghafeer? We are looking to rent a place there. We have 2 small dogs and were hoping to find a suitable place in Dubai, our budget is 90,000 max. Would appreciate any help,


Do you mean Al Ghadeer? I've not heard of Al Ghafeer.


----------



## emrah

AjAx30 said:


> Any reason why Jumeirah Village cirlce townhouses/apartments seem so cheap compared to similar size places in silicon oasis/sports city etc? I am seeing 4 bedroom places with 50% more space going for 50K less...
> 
> whats the catch?


can you show me where you've got those ads from?
Sounds a bit too cheap. 
Can you share a link or give more info?


----------



## AjAx30

dubizzle has loads of places going from 145k and up in JVC...


----------



## Ankur89

Hi guys,

So, I have almost finalized on my move to Dubai and am very excited! I was scrolling through dubizzle and noticed there are a plethora of options available for a single person. However, my biggest conflict is choosing between a flat sharing system or living in a 1BHK. I see that there isn't much of a price gap (AED 500-1000 per month) in terms of the rent. So, apart from company what are the pros and cons of flat sharing vs living in a 1BHK? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pamela0810

Ankur89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So, I have almost finalized on my move to Dubai and am very excited! I was scrolling through dubizzle and noticed there are a plethora of options available for a single person. However, my biggest conflict is choosing between a flat sharing system or living in a 1BHK. I see that there isn't much of a price gap (AED 500-1000 per month) in terms of the rent. So, apart from company what are the pros and cons of flat sharing vs living in a 1BHK?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You will not find a 1BHK for AED1,000 a month. Not sure you'd even find something in Sharjah for this amount. Also, the ads that you see for flat sharing at AED500-1,000 is more for room sharing and not the entire flat. Essentially, you will be renting bed space for that amount and sharing with 2 - 3 other men in one room.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Ankur89

pamela0810 said:


> You will not find a 1BHK for AED1,000 a month. Not sure you'd even find something in Sharjah for this amount. Also, the ads that you see for flat sharing at AED500-1,000 is more for room sharing and not the entire flat. Essentially, you will be renting bed space for that amount and sharing with 2 - 3 other men in one room.
> 
> Good luck with your move!


Hi Pamela,

Thanks for your response. 

I meant that the 500-1000 is the price difference that I have noticed between a flat-share and renting a 1BHK. In places like Marina, JLT, etc the price for a room share is about AED 5000-6000 and the 1BHKs are around 6,000-7000.

Anyway, the bigger question is what are the pros of having a 1BHK other than the privacy? Assuming one is ok with shelling out the extra 500-1000.

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## The Rascal

Ankur89 said:


> Hi Pamela,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I meant that the 500-1000 is the price difference that I have noticed between a flat-share and renting a 1BHK. In places like Marina, JLT, etc the price for a room share is about AED 5000-6000 and the 1BHKs are around 6,000-7000.
> 
> Anyway, the bigger question is what are the pros of having a 1BHK other than the privacy? Assuming one is ok with shelling out the extra 500-1000.
> 
> Thanks again for your reply!


It's up to you really. Me? I'd rather be on my own being the sociopath I am, however others are different.

You pays your money you makes your choice.


----------



## hlnio99

Hello all

I am new to Dubai and been living here for less than a month. I am looking to rent an apartment in Business Bay area, and have so far viewed a few hotel apartments in the area (e.g. Capital bay and Cosmopolitan, all furnished studio apts.). I am wondering if there are other decent apartments in the area that I should be considering, given my budget is around AED 80k? 

The main reason why I wanted to live in Business Bay is it relatively close to where I work in Bur Dubai and also the area looks more modern, when compare to BD. 

Also, does anyone here live in the area and would like to share your experience? 


. I work in Bur Dubai area which seems an


----------



## TamTamDubai

Hi all (again)!

We decided to rent an apartment on a short term basis (four months only), but we are doing it directly from the landlord. We love the place, it is a neat and tidy furnished studio that seems to have no issues at all. The landlord and his wife also seem like nice people. Do you have any advice on what to be careful about and what documents need to be signed? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Krom

S_Allan_90 said:


> I have been looking at the serviced residences at The Address Hotel in Dubai Marina.
> 
> Whilst this is a residency as opposed to a hotel room, due to the fact that is says serviced, what utilities could i expect to be included in the cost?


They will clean your studio once a week. You'll have a kitchen included with electric hob/microwave/oven/dishwasher etc.

That's about it, from recollection.


----------



## Letree

Hi I just came to Dubai and looking for a two bed apartment or villa with a budget 220K. my wife and 8 years kid will join later.

I am interested in Dubai Marina area.

1. Is it better to rent a serviced apartment? one problem with the apartment I am staying is Wi-fi so slow.

2. Is Marina Area easy to find a School ？

Thanks,,
Letree


----------



## Zepelin

*decent female looking for a room.*

Hi,
Is there anybody out there who can give me advice?I have already checked Dubizzle and didnt find anything.
I am new in Dubai and will be working at the Dubai Mall.I am looking for a room near the Metro Station,preferably Business Bay,Sheikh Zayed road or surrounding areas.I would like a studio,but willing to share a kitchen and a bathroom in an appartement provided my room is not shared.I would be grateful for any tips.I am willing to spend between 2500 to 3500 AED.
Thanks for any Information.
P.S.If there is any seriouse female out there looking for a room,maybe we coud rent something together.Pleasecontact me.


----------



## looper

Zepelin said:


> Hi,
> Is there anybody out there who can give me advice?I have already checked Dubizzle and didnt find anything.
> I am new in Dubai and will be working at the Dubai Mall.I am looking for a room near the Metro Station,preferably Business Bay,Sheikh Zayed road or surrounding areas.I would like a studio,but willing to share a kitchen and a bathroom in an appartement provided my room is not shared.I would be grateful for any tips.I am willing to spend between 2500 to 3500 AED.
> Thanks for any Information.
> P.S.If there is any seriouse female out there looking for a room,maybe we coud rent something together.Pleasecontact me.


Hi Zepelin,

with that budget getting a decent apartment in that area will not be easy. also a shared apartment might not work easily as well. comparing your budget to a major german city like Munich or Frankfurt wouldn't get you a decent apartment in the inner city - why expect one in Dubai?

Have you checked the German Community on Facebook? There are a couple of groups, maybe someone there can help you out?


----------



## John_999

*Deposit for apartment*

Hi there,

I went and seen an apartment tonight and I liked it. The real estate company was wanting me to pay the security deposit up front to reserve the apartment so that they wouldn't give it out to anyone else.

They could only take cash or check. Does this sound legit. I spoke to the HR in my work and they said don't pay anything until they have spoken to the real estate company to confirm documents and stuff.

Thanks,

Hope you can help


----------



## elliedarby

*Professional agent*



cdnxpat said:


> Dear All,
> First I must thank all of you for your answers on posts in this forum, it has been a great help and interesting reading.
> I have finally found a place and yes an Agent was a great help. It was not the first one or the second or … horror story I have LOL
> However if anyone want’s help in Marina or Palm, PM me will send you his info since helpful & professional agents are a rare breed in this city.
> Thank you again


Hi,
I am starting my search for an apartment, it would be really helpful if you would send me his info!
Thank you,
Ellie


----------



## Zepelin

looper said:


> Hi Zepelin,
> 
> with that budget getting a decent apartment in that area will not be easy. also a shared apartment might not work easily as well. comparing your budget to a major german city like Munich or Frankfurt wouldn't get you a decent apartment in the inner city - why expect one in Dubai?
> 
> Have you checked the German Community on Facebook? There are a couple of groups, maybe someone there can help you out?




Hi,
Thanks for the reply.I am looking for a room in an apartment and not an apartment.How much would it cost to rent a room in these areas if i am sharing the bathroom and the kitchen?What other areas would you suggest that could be close to the Dubai Mall?Thank you.


----------



## Zepelin

elliedarby said:


> Hi,
> I am starting my search for an apartment, it would be really helpful if you would send me his info!
> Thank you,
> Ellie


Hi,
I am also interested in details of your agent.How much does he charge?Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner

John_999 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I went and seen an apartment tonight and I liked it. The real estate company was wanting me to pay the security deposit up front to reserve the apartment so that they wouldn't give it out to anyone else.
> 
> They could only take cash or check. Does this sound legit. I spoke to the HR in my work and they said don't pay anything until they have spoken to the real estate company to confirm documents and stuff.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hope you can help


I would not give a cheque (definitely not cash) unless I have seen the ownership papers and the rental agreement. If they want to give the apartment to someone else I think you should be ready to walk away. Unless it is a big RE agency


----------



## looper

Zepelin said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply.I am looking for a room in an apartment and not an apartment.How much would it cost to rent a room in these areas if i am sharing the bathroom and the kitchen?What other areas would you suggest that could be close to the Dubai Mall?Thank you.


In your area I would guess it is similar to Marina area....therefore 4-5k for something decent (comparing to German standard)


----------



## Ankur89

Hi All,

I will be moving to Dubai around mid-end March and have therefore started looking around. I will not have a car initially, for at least 3-4 months. My office is in Emaar business park, which is about 1 km from the nearest metro station. The only walk-able residential options are The Greens & Views - but they are AED 6,000 and above for a flat-share.

So here are my options - 

1. Spend the AED 6K for the comfort of living close to work (Greens/Views)
2. Spend less (AED 4.5k-5k) and live close to a metro (Marina, JLT), and walk the 1 km everyday. Or spend the 1K saved on rent on a taxi from the metro to work. 

Would appreciate your views on this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrakeVault

I have lots of friends working in Dubai and countries in the middle east. Finding place to stay can be very challenging specially if you have no friends in the area.


----------



## Ankur89

DrakeVault said:


> I have lots of friends working in Dubai and countries in the middle east. Finding place to stay can be very challenging specially if you have no friends in the area.


Yessir, I am learning it the hard way. But really, what do people with not many friends need to do in Dubai to get a good place to stay? 1BHKs are an option, but most of them which are in a good area or are near a metro are out of my budget (AED 5,000). Flat-share seems like a much better option, but I cant seem to getting anywhere with it.


----------



## JawadJKhan

Very good & helpful guidance points for new comers !


----------



## BedouGirl

Ankur89 said:


> Yessir, I am learning it the hard way. But really, what do people with not many friends need to do in Dubai to get a good place to stay? 1BHKs are an option, but most of them which are in a good area or are near a metro are out of my budget (AED 5,000). Flat-share seems like a much better option, but I cant seem to getting anywhere with it.


Try Dubizzle and Just Rentals and also put up your own ads on the sites.


----------



## Froglet

Has anyone used St Clair Real Estates as an agency?


----------



## Melody1

Hi,
I'll be moving to Dubai in 3 months with my husband and daughter. Our daughter will go to a school in Al Barsha. We plan to find a flat in the Greens. Does anyone know how long does it take from the Greens to Al Barsha in the morning around 8? It looks like a short distance but I don't know anything about the traffic.
Thanks.


----------



## Kris09

How much is the average fee for one-bedroom apartment and semi-furnished?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Kris09 said:


> How much is the average fee for one-bedroom apartment and semi-furnished?




Area?
Access to facilities? 
Number of cheques?
What is the definition of semi furnished? 
Google is your friend. Dubizzle is a starter for ten. 
Check the stickies etc etc etc


----------



## Gavtek

Is there any RERA rules about terminating leases early? For example, maximum 3 month penalty or something?

I need to know how much it will cost to break my lease, but my lease just says I'll be liable for the full rent until a new tenant is in place paying the same rent or more which obviously is not ideal as I need to put an exact figure on it.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Melody1 said:


> Hi,
> I'll be moving to Dubai in 3 months with my husband and daughter. Our daughter will go to a school in Al Barsha. We plan to find a flat in the Greens. Does anyone know how long does it take from the Greens to Al Barsha in the morning around 8? It looks like a short distance but I don't know anything about the traffic.
> Thanks.


Al Barsha is quite big. From Greens to Barsha 1 (the area closer to SZR, Mall of Emirates etc) probably 10 mins. But to Barsha 2 or 3 maybe 15 min. Overall not far, and Greens is a lovely area


----------



## Melody1

dizzyizzy said:


> Al Barsha is quite big. From Greens to Barsha 1 (the area closer to SZR, Mall of Emirates etc) probably 10 mins. But to Barsha 2 or 3 maybe 15 min. Overall not far, and Greens is a lovely area



Thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## Ankur89

BedouGirl said:


> Try Dubizzle and Just Rentals and also put up your own ads on the sites.


Hi,

I have been unsuccessfully trying to post an ad on Dubizzle. Looks like you need an UAE number to be able to register. Is that correct?

Thanks,


----------



## Glekke

Hi all,

I decided to join this forum since I will be moving to Dubai in 2 months from now, which I am quite excited about 

My wife will be joining me a few months later. In the meantime we have been looking around to find a decent 2 bedroom appartment. 

The office where I will be working is located near the Dubai mall. I was looking for appartments in the Downtown area first, but the prices there seem to go above our budget. I noticed however that the Business Bay area is not so far from Downtown Dubai (at least looking on the map) and the places there seem relatively cheaper.

My question is whether you consider living in Business Bay and working close to the Dubai mall is a good idea. How much travel time would it take at around 8 AM for instance? I will buy a car after I have come to settle there, but intend to take a taxi to go to my work for the first weeks/months.

I also heard that the Business Bay area is still in full development, so was wondering whether it would not be too noisy during the nights?

Would you guys have any other good alternatives for areas to live in when working close to the Dubai mall? I have been looking at regions like Sports city, Motor city, the Greens, Jumeirah village circle as well. Though they seem to offer good price/quality, I guess it would take me too much time getting to the office in the morning (30m without traffic jams it says on maps). 

Based on our research online so far, we set a budget between 90,000 to 120,000.

Thanks a lot for your response in advance !


----------



## stefanie77

Hi!
Your post says never to give an agent a cheque directly. I am in a situation where the management company for the property i want to rent has closed it's accounts office for the day but they require the deposit to secure the property by tomorrow morning.
The agent has offered to do this for me if I give them the cash today and they will give me a receipt and hold the deposit. As I'm writing this I realise how ridiculous it sounds but I trust the agent and really want to secure the apartment.
My situation is that my visa is not complete so I don't have a cheque book - otherwise I wouldn't have this problem and I would be able to pay by cheque.
Any advice please?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

stefanie77 said:


> Hi!
> Your post says never to give an agent a cheque directly. I am in a situation where the management company for the property i want to rent has closed it's accounts office for the day but they require the deposit to secure the property by tomorrow morning.
> The agent has offered to do this for me if I give them the cash today and they will give me a receipt and hold the deposit. As I'm writing this I realise how ridiculous it sounds but I trust the agent and really want to secure the apartment.
> My situation is that my visa is not complete so I don't have a cheque book - otherwise I wouldn't have this problem and I would be able to pay by cheque.
> Any advice please?


Tell them to ............What's the panic? Why would you trust a commission only agent.? No visa means no apartment either. What about DEWA? EJARI, etc etc. Take some time out and think about what you are getting into. There are plenty of other opportunities. Don't be bullied or suckered in.


----------



## abdulfattah

Hi,

Thanks for this information its very helpful for us.

Thanks


----------



## dubaiman2014

Hello

I will be in dubai next week, i am looking for apt in downtown dubai. What are good buildings not expensive like burj khalifa and adress.... 


Thank you


----------



## Roxtec Blue

dubaiman2014 said:


> Hello
> 
> I will be in dubai next week, i am looking for apt in downtown dubai. What are good buildings not expensive like burj khalifa and adress....
> 
> 
> Thank you


Scant information. Compared to what? :confused2:


----------



## dubaiman2014

Good buildings but not as expensive as burj khalifa and adress


----------



## Desertrose70

I did a search on this topic here but could not find the answer. Sure the question has been asked before, I apologize for asking again.

I need to renew my tenancy contract. I am dealing with a dodgy landlord and a dodgy real estate agent as they are trying to take me for a ride (ignoring the rules).
Once I get the correct tenancy contract draft, I need to handover the cheque (one year rent) to this real estate agent as the landlord is not living in the U.A.E.
This makes me nervous.
Question:
1. How do I guarantee to get a signed contract by landlord after handing over the cheque?
2. How to check whether the property is still owned by this landlord? (does the ejari registration protects me?)

Cheers


----------



## rsinner

Desertrose70 said:


> I did a search on this topic here but could not find the answer. Sure the question has been asked before, I apologize for asking again.
> 
> I need to renew my tenancy contract. I am dealing with a dodgy landlord and a dodgy real estate agent as they are trying to take me for a ride (ignoring the rules).
> Once I get the correct tenancy contract draft, I need to handover the cheque (one year rent) to this real estate agent as the landlord is not living in the U.A.E.
> This makes me nervous.
> Question:
> 1. How do I guarantee to get a signed contract by landlord after handing over the cheque?
> 2. How to check whether the property is still owned by this landlord? (does the ejari registration protects me?)
> 
> Cheers


Can you ask them to show them a contract with the landlord's signature (and then you sign) before you hand over the cheque?
I am not sure on the ejari part. Has there been any indication (e.g. viewings) that the landlord has been attempting to sell?

Reflecting back on my experience, if someone wants to take you for a ride for this it is SO easy.


----------



## 3sgte

Hi Everyone,

i am in the process of moving my business over to Dubai (IT Consultancy Company) via the DWC FZ.

Initially i plan to come next month alone than eventually sponsor my wife and 2 young children to come over. My annual budget for rental is in the region of 6k to 10k. Preferably for a 3-4 bedroom apartment / house.

Is this possible? I am looking for something around DIFC / MIRDIF preferably. Am i being reasonable within my budget? Can anyone point me to any honest agents that i could use to help find me a property?

Thanks,

M


----------



## LesFroggitts

3sgte said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i am in the process of moving my business over to Dubai (IT Consultancy Company) via the DWC FZ.
> 
> Initially i plan to come next month alone than eventually sponsor my wife and 2 young children to come over. My annual budget for rental is in the region of 6k to 10k. Preferably for a 3-4 bedroom apartment / house.
> 
> Is this possible? I am looking for something around DIFC / MIRDIF preferably. Am i being reasonable within my budget? Can anyone point me to any honest agents that i could use to help find me a property?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> M


If you can find a 3/4 bedroom villa or apartment anywhere in Dubai for only AED 55000 per annum then I would suggest you change business from IT Consultancy to one of property speculation.

Have a good long read through the stickies at the Dubai Forum Main Page, you'll then have an idea on housing costs and the cost of living out here.

You mention that you're going to be setting up through DWC Freezone - you do realise just how far Al Maktoum Airport is from the likes of DIFC and even worse Mirdiff. There's at least a couple of major and I mean real major traffic snarl ups on the morning route from Mirdiff towards DWC. Expect your commute to be stressfull.


----------



## BedouGirl

There's a new Nakheel complex not far from the airport, on the same side of SZR as Jebel Ali Hotel. A friend of mine has moved there. He says there's nothing much there but the finishing and landscaping are good and I suspect it will become very popular and more infrastructure will be added in the future. For a two-bed apartment, which is a good size, you're looking at AED 75K per annum. It's close to DWC and Ibn Battuta.


----------



## 3sgte

LesFroggitts said:


> If you can find a 3/4 bedroom villa or apartment anywhere in Dubai for only AED 55000 per annum then I would suggest you change business from IT Consultancy to one of property speculation.
> 
> Have a good long read through the stickies at the Dubai Forum Main Page, you'll then have an idea on housing costs and the cost of living out here.
> 
> You mention that you're going to be setting up through DWC Freezone - you do realise just how far Al Maktoum Airport is from the likes of DIFC and even worse Mirdiff. There's at least a couple of major and I mean real major traffic snarl ups on the morning route from Mirdiff towards DWC. Expect your commute to be stressfull.


Sorry those figures were based on a monthly basis. So 6k-10k AED / month is budget. 99% of the time i work from home, but yes i know a desk space at DWC is compulsory!


----------



## Bau

Hi all,

First of all, I would like to thank the expat forum community for the valuable information provided to random strangers on the internet. Your inputs are really great for ignorant expats-to-be like me .

After some weeks of reading I decided to ask for advice as well. I am going to move to Dubai in less than one month and will be working in the airport area for ~20k AED per month. I have no dependants and would like to avoid buying a car at least for the first year. For these reasons, I am looking for furnished studios or 1 bedroom close to metro stations. 

Some questions:
1) Working next to the airport, I am checking for solutions in DIFC / Business Bay, as close to the metro as possible. Is there any other area you would like to suggest for a european guy in his late 20s?
2) Should I rethink my transportation? Is a car really that necessary considering that my new office will be _very close _to a metro station?
3) Would it be crazy to spend 85k to rent a studio in Liberty House (DIFC)? Would you consider feasible to rent something there without going through an agent? 
4) In general, are rent negotiables at all?

Thank you,
A.


----------



## The Rascal

Hey Bau,

I'd have a look at Flat Shares initially, no contract (as such) pay a month in advance and you're away, cheaper and you have some company if you want it. And yes, before everyone shouts, it should be made clear about the rules on sharing - need land lord's OK etc. Then if you're on Metro to and from work you can live with that and taxis, no point in wasting cash renting a car for (say) 1800/month plus fuel/Salik if it's going to sit there and do nothing apart from taking you to work and back. 4k/month for decent room in Westerners (if that's what you want) place all in.

Everything here is negotiable, and rents are dropping, but do you really want to be stuck in a years contract with all the up-front costs without knowing for definite it's what and where you want?


----------



## Bau

The Rascal said:


> Hey Bau,
> 
> I'd have a look at Flat Shares initially, no contract (as such) pay a month in advance and you're away, cheaper and you have some company if you want it. And yes, before everyone shouts, it should be made clear about the rules on sharing - need land lord's OK etc. Then if you're on Metro to and from work you can live with that and taxis, no point in wasting cash renting a car for (say) 1800/month plus fuel/Salik if it's going to sit there and do nothing apart from taking you to work and back. 4k/month for decent room in Westerners (if that's what you want) place all in.
> 
> Everything here is negotiable, and rents are dropping, but do you really want to be stuck in a years contract with all the up-front costs without knowing for definite it's what and where you want?


I was considering the option of finding something temporary before having a 12 months contract on my back but after living in a shared apartment for the last two years I am blinded by the independence dream. 

My company is kind enough to pay me some weeks of hotel and I will definitely take it as an opportunity to evaluate all the options, including extending the temporary accommodation in some kind of hotel-apartments for the first one/two months to get to know better the city and its people.

Thanks for the inputs.

A.


----------



## simonc75

*Room to rent*

Hi All, me and my wife are moving the end of April to start work in Dubai I have looked on Dubizzle and sent requests but when i try and make an account it wont let me as I dont have a Dubai contact number.

My work will be based in Jumeriah and I wont be driving at first can someone give us advice on where and how much it would cost for a room or if anyone can out us up for two months I would appreciate any help.

Thanks Simon and Monika


----------



## TallyHo

The only apartments within your budget are going to be out in Dubailand unless you're comfortable with spending half your income on a studio. 

Apartments are not cheap. Let's assume you find a place for 80k, which is doable in the Marina or Business Bay or JLT or along Sheikh Zayed.

Rent is payable in 1-4 cheques for the year, so you need a minimum of 20K, although you should assume it'll be 40K.

5% agent's commission that you, not the landlord pays. That's 4,000 AED.

5% deposit to the landlord. Another 4,000 AED.

2,000 AED for your dewa (utilities deposit). 

If you're in a district cooling scheme (most of JLT, Business Bay), you need another deposit to the district cooling plant for the air conditioning. Not sure what it is, but let's say it's another 1,000 AED.

So far you need to spend 51,000 AED just to get your apartment! 

Monthly costs:

Dewa includes a 5% housing tax divided by each month. That's 333 AED/month. Your actual dewa usage will probably be under 100 AED, so let's say the monthly dewa bill is 400. That's just about 5,000 AED for the year.

If you're in a district cooling scheme (see above), you have quarterly fees then actual monthly usage. They vary, but I commonly hear 1,000 quarterly, plus a few hundred per month in the summer and nil in the winter. See how it adds up? Hint, avoid district cooling schemes. 

TV/internet package: another 500 AED/month, or 6,000 AED a year.

In your first year you'll spend over 100K AED just to rent an apartment. The following year you won't have the deposits and agent's fees to pay, unless, of course, you move.

I would share for six months, to save money for the apartment and to get a full understanding of the city, places to live and actual cost of living before committing to something so expensive upfront.


----------



## TallyHo

You are not touching a decent 3-4 bedroom villa or apartment anywhere in Dubai for 6K a month.

You can probably find a 3-bed villa in Mirdiff for 120-130K. That'll be as cheap as it'll get.



3sgte said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i am in the process of moving my business over to Dubai (IT Consultancy Company) via the DWC FZ.
> 
> Initially i plan to come next month alone than eventually sponsor my wife and 2 young children to come over. My annual budget for rental is in the region of 6k to 10k. Preferably for a 3-4 bedroom apartment / house.
> 
> Is this possible? I am looking for something around DIFC / MIRDIF preferably. Am i being reasonable within my budget? Can anyone point me to any honest agents that i could use to help find me a property?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> M


----------



## Bau

TallyHo said:


> Apartments are not cheap. Let's assume you find a place for 80k, which is doable in the Marina or Business Bay or JLT or along Sheikh Zayed.
> 
> Rent is payable in 1-4 cheques for the year, so you need a minimum of 20K, although you should assume it'll be 40K.
> 
> (...)
> 
> In your first year you'll spend over 100K AED just to rent an apartment. The following year you won't have the deposits and agent's fees to pay, unless, of course, you move.
> 
> I would share for six months, to save money for the apartment and to get a full understanding of the city, places to live and actual cost of living before committing to something so expensive upfront.


Hey Tally, thanks for chipping in with such a great breakdown.

I already did some calculations based on previous posts and indeed it seemed like I would have to spend ~100k on the first year (most of which during the first weeks). 

The idea of living in a studio does not bother me much, I lived 6 months in a 220 sqft studio during an internship in Europe and my new company allows me to fly away for cheap and enjoy some weekend adventures.

While I realize how sharing would help a lot, I am a bit disappointed that despite having a rather good salary for a chap with my work experience I would still need to compromise on the housing.

I'll start to look into sharing opportunities, thanks again.

A.


----------



## chaudri

Hi Everyone,

I took a Job in Dubai and moved on Friday 

My office is located in TECOM and that's where I'd like to live ideally so that I can save up on transport costs. (Metro nearby from anywhere in TECOM mostly and with not much to do for now other than work)

I came with a budget of 50-55 a year for a studio close to work. Turns out the rents a sky high so far I've been able to find nothing under 65k that to for an unfurnished normal sized studio. (dubizzle aint helping also)

With a just a weeks worth of hotel accommodation by my employer left, I guess I'll be taking the option which many people have recommended and rent a short term private room in TECOM for now till I find a decent studio.

How much should I be looking to pay for a private room with private bathroom in TECOM? dubizzle lists prices anywhere between 4-6k for it (all inclusive). Is that ok? seems pretty high and almost as close to a studio its just that till I make up my mind their is no long term commitment involved.

WHat other areas should I consider close to TECOM for studio considering I can save up on costs?

Any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal

chaudri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I took a Job in Dubai and moved on Friday
> 
> My office is located in TECOM and that's where I'd like to live ideally so that I can save up on transport costs. (Metro nearby from anywhere in TECOM mostly and with not much to do for now other than work)
> 
> I came with a budget of 50-55 a year for a studio close to work. Turns out the rents a sky high so far I've been able to find nothing under 65k that to for an unfurnished normal sized studio. (dubizzle aint helping also)
> 
> With a just a weeks worth of hotel accommodation by my employer left, I guess I'll be taking the option which many people have recommended and rent a short term private room in TECOM for now till I find a decent studio.
> 
> How much should I be looking to pay for a private room with private bathroom in TECOM? dubizzle lists prices anywhere between 4-6k for it (all inclusive). Is that ok? seems pretty high and almost as close to a studio its just that till I make up my mind their is no long term commitment involved.
> 
> WHat other areas should I consider close to TECOM for studio considering I can save up on costs?
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks


3,000-3,500 is the average for a decent room in Tercom.


----------



## canks

*Average rent for furnished apartment around Dubai marina*

Hello,

I am just investigating the accommodation options in Dubai so I am not really familiar with the area. I wonder the average rent for furnished aparments (1+1 or 1+2) in city center. 

Thanks.


----------



## The Rascal

canks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just investigating the accommodation options in Dubai so I am not really familiar with the area. I wonder the average rent for furnished aparments (1+1 or 1+2) in city center.
> 
> Thanks.


Have you been here? What's a "City Center"?

Furnished 1 beds are around 2,500 Euros a month


----------



## LesFroggitts

canks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just investigating the accommodation options in Dubai so I am not really familiar with the area. I wonder the average rent for furnished aparments (1+1 or 1+2) in city center.
> 
> Thanks.


The city of Dubai extends approximately 40km length along the coast - as such there are a few 'city centres'. It's all going to depend upon exactly where YOU consider to be central to your needs.


----------



## twowheelsgood

canks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just investigating the accommodation options in Dubai so I am not really familiar with the area. I wonder the average rent for furnished aparments (1+1 or 1+2) in city center.
> 
> Thanks.


Best thing is to use Dubizzle to judge.


----------



## Tuuli

*Apartment*

Hi Bau! I'm also looking for an apartment with same kind of specs. I'll be working close to the aiport as well. Did you find a place for you? Any recommendations where to look?


----------



## twowheelsgood

*Tried the search engine but no luck ....*

Renewing the apartment ........ landlord hasn't asked for an increase and he's past the 90 day cutoff by some way.

He has however asked for 1,000AED Admin/Renewal Fee. I seem to recall a thread/post which had a reference to a RERA mandated maximum for any fees of about 150AED. I could of course tell him to take a hike but he hasn't been too bad so want to know what the relevant RERA Reg says before I tell him.

Also, I know he was selling a number of apartments in the same block, he hasn't told us that one of them is ours (I did have an email specifically telling us that ours wasn't one of them being sold) and he hasn't asked to have viewings of the one we are in so I am assuming it isn't sold. 

Before handing over a renewal cheque, is there some way I can go direct the Land Registry and get confirmation of the ownership of the apartment before I give him the cheque ?


----------



## Bau

Tuuli said:


> Hi Bau! I'm also looking for an apartment with same kind of specs. I'll be working close to the aiport as well. Did you find a place for you? Any recommendations where to look?


Hey there,

I have been looking quite extensively on dubizzle and justrentals but since I am flying to Dubai in three weeks I will start contacting agencies and landlords only then.

Best of luck


----------



## Froglet

twowheelsgood said:


> Renewing the apartment ........ landlord hasn't asked for an increase and he's past the 90 day cutoff by some way.
> 
> He has however asked for 1,000AED Admin/Renewal Fee. I seem to recall a thread/post which had a reference to a RERA mandated maximum for any fees of about 150AED. I could of course tell him to take a hike but he hasn't been too bad so want to know what the relevant RERA Reg says before I tell him.
> 
> Also, I know he was selling a number of apartments in the same block, he hasn't told us that one of them is ours (I did have an email specifically telling us that ours wasn't one of them being sold) and he hasn't asked to have viewings of the one we are in so I am assuming it isn't sold.
> 
> Before handing over a renewal cheque, is there some way I can go direct the Land Registry and get confirmation of the ownership of the apartment before I give him the cheque ?


The renewal fee is in the contract. If there is nothing there, it is free... 

Also, regarding RERA. You can go there and they will check it out. They are very nice people and very willing to help you. I guess the only thing you need to bring is the LL passport copy and title deed and ask the following question: does this gentleman still own this apartment?

Good luck!


----------



## canks

The Rascal said:


> Have you been here? What's a "City Center"?
> 
> Furnished 1 beds are around 2,500 Euros a month


Ok. Now I have a clearer picture. I got a job at Internet City. Which areas are recommended for a fully-furnished studio with reasonable rent and min. transportation cost?

Thanks.


----------



## Froglet

greens, tecom, barsha, etc 



canks said:


> Ok. Now I have a clearer picture. I got a job at Internet City. Which areas are recommended for a fully-furnished studio with reasonable rent and min. transportation cost?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ortho55

*Working in Healthcare city*



Bigjimbo said:


> I thought that this might be useful for the forum, as it is a topic that comes up a lot, and is probably too big to be a section of the "read before posting" sticky.
> 
> When first coming to Dubai, one of the first things many people do is decide where to live. Depending on where they are coming from they have different expectations of the process. I will attempt to give a general guide that everyone can use!
> 
> Legal issues
> 
> In Dubai the rental contracts are for a fixed term of one year from the start date. As of today (10/9/2011) there is a legal requirement that obligates the landlord to offer the same terms the following year, however this is superceded by the actual terms on the contract, so read read them carefully.
> 
> It is legally impossible to rent a long term apartment without a valid residence visa. However the banks will allow you to open an account with a letter from your company stating that the visa is under process. This is somewhat a grey area, as DEWA will also accept this. If for any reason your visa does not happen you will forfeit any legal right to money spent on rent for the apartment.
> 
> Many landlords will only accept payment in one to four cheques. These cheques are payable at the start of the contract and in the event that you have agreed to pay in more then one, the others are post dated. This is very important as the cheques are more then just a method of payment in Dubai, they are a legally enforced bond, and there can be serious consequences if you don't cover the funds.
> 
> Generally there is a period of notice at the end of a contract, within which you tell the landlord whether or not you are staying. If you fail to give notice, then legally you are bound to renew on the same terms. This is really important as you don't want to be bound into two contracts if you have found a new place.
> 
> Only make cheques payable to the registered owner. The only way of checking the owner is to see the title deed, or the sales contract. Either of these are valid proof. You may also make payment to a power of Attorney (poa). In this instance it is wise to have the POA document checked. There are commonly in Arabic, and will sometimes be dated and should always have the court stamps and stickers attached. If its a copy and you have doubts,then ask to see the original.
> 
> Agents
> 
> Everyones favorite people! There is a massive variety of people who operate in Dubai as real estate agents, reflecting the general diversity of the population. These differing people work to different ethics and standards, and you will have to find someone you trust and are comfortable working with. A word of warning however, most agents do not have very high professional standards, and will generally not respond to emails, texts etc. There are others that do but they are a minortiy.
> 
> The main source of properties in Dubai is a website called Dubizzle.com. Most agents in Dubai will put there properties on there on a daily basis. An important difference in Dubai as opposed to the UK is that there is no sole agency system in Dubai. A landlord can as will give his property to many different agents. This leads to problems when trying to arrnage viewings, as it is not uncommon to view the same property with different agents. It is also fairly common for an agent to send a client directly to a property without going to meet them. This leads to further issues such as doors being locked, or walking in on people who have just moved in. In order to avoid these occurances there are a few steps you can take, such as booking viewings a day in advance, and reconfirming an hour before you go. Ask who you are going to be meeting, and where. Try to confirm which apartment/villa you are going to see and check you haven't seen it already. If you find an apartment you like, only put the offer through the agent who showed you it. By shopping for a better price through a different agent, the landlord will think that there are several interested parties and will be firmer on his price. Also try to only see properties that an agent has direct, as if there are more agents invloved they will try to charge more commisssion to make it worthwhile.
> 
> The agent is responsible for arranging all the paper work, and drawing contracts. Before handing over any money you should see all the ownership documents, and also make sure that the agent is registered with RERA, as it is illegal to deal with an unauthorised free lance agent. Try to do the paper work in their office and NEVER make rent cheques payable to an agent unless they have a valid POA. Check the POA with the court if the agent is claiming to be the POA.
> 
> Bills
> 
> Almost as popular as agents! Every property in Dubai needs to have DEWA connected. Dubai Electric and Water is exactly that. On top of the actual amount of each that you use you will also be liable for a housing fee. This is essentially a tax collected through DEWA. The amount is 5% of the total rent for the year, split into monthly payments. You can pay DEWA online, at petrol stations, or a variety of other places.
> 
> If you live in an apartment, depending on the area you may also have a chiller fee. This is where the AC is centralised and charged per apartment. All of the Palm and JBR is like this, as are some towers on the Marina and Downtown. You need to check how much this fee is as it can be scary, and make a cheap apartment look like less of a bargain.
> 
> Depending on where the property is determines who the service supplier is for TV, interent and Landline. It will be either Du or Etisalat, and there is no choice in the matter. They are both fairly expensive, and make sure you choose the package you want in the beginning as changing it is heartbreakingly difficult.
> 
> Gas supply changes from building to building, with most just being a simple canister arrangement, but check when you are viewing a property that you think you will like.
> 
> Areas
> 
> Difficult one this, and I will only give a very brief overview.
> 
> Arabian ranches
> 
> Very popular with families. Range from 2 bed townhouses to 6 bed Hattan villas. Prices from about 75k to 340k
> 
> Marina
> 
> Very popular with everyone. Bit noisy, massively varying quality in the different towers. Stick to developments by Emaar, Cayan, Trident and you will find a nice apartment. If you are a bigger family or have a bigger budget then the Original 6 is probably the best development.
> 
> Palm
> 
> Possibly the best place to live in Dubai! (I am biased!) Good mix of villas and apartments. All a little bigger then the norm in the Marina. Goes from modestly priced to very expensive. Contact me for specific information.
> 
> Downtown
> 
> This covers all the big towers of Shiekh Zayed and all the Emaar area around Dubai Mall. Very popular place, like the Marina but possibly better siuated with more amenities. DIFC is very close and is an upcoming area of Dubai
> 
> Tecom
> 
> Good mix of lower priced apartments, and again an area that is improving daily, with the development being finished and shops and ameninites setting up there.
> 
> Greens
> 
> Very nice lower priced family area with a nice mix of shops and facilities, and low and high rise apartments.
> 
> Al Barsha
> 
> Not a big fan myself, but close to the Mall Of Emirates and all the attendant facilities. Good liks to the Metro as well.
> 
> Diera/Bur Dubai
> 
> The older part of Dubai. A lot less western then the other areas mentioned, but no worse for it. Massive diversity of apartments and villas, and you would have to source a specialist too guide you through.
> 
> Jumeirah/Umm Sequim
> 
> Ranges from exclusive to dilapidated, and again an area that specialist agents have made their own. Source a good one and be guided
> 
> Mirdiff
> 
> Cheap and cheerful housing, larger than many other areas mentioned, but several pitfalls. Large parts of this area are directly under the flightpath of DXB, and it can be very noisy. The villas are independantly owned and maintenance can be hit and miss.
> 
> JBR
> 
> I am not a fan of this development at all, but there are positives, such as easy access to the shops bars and restaurants, and of course the beach, but the apartments are dark, with tiny balconies, and funny layouts
> General tips
> 
> The standard of finishing in Dubai is not always as you'd hope and expect for such a new place. Moving into a brand new building is always a gamble, as there are nightmare stories that I have encountered. Be prepared to have to wait considerable amount of time to have problems rectified.
> 
> When starting a new lease it is fair to expect it to be painted afresh, but make sure you request it. It is also understood that you will repaint when leaving. This amount can and is deducted from the security deposit at the end of the tenancy.
> 
> This is all I can think of at the moment, but I will add to it as I remember other stuff, and I hope it helps some people through the process!


Hi
I am moving to Dubai in the summer ( Wife and I, no kids). We are in our late 50s and will work at Dubai Healthcare. As traffic seems to be a 
problem in Dubai, which neighbourhoods should we look for on Dubbizzle to book some viewing when we come to Dubai. Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

Is the 2007 decree regarding notice periods before asking for a rental increase still the most up to date ?

The Landlord tried to stick an increase on the signature page today, and I would like to quote him chapter and verse to take a hike. 

The last I read was Law 26 of 2007 But that doesn't state the 90 day period.

Can someone point me in the correct direction please?

Thanks


----------



## Sara1990

Hi,,
i'm considering buying 1bd apartment in marina as investment,, but since I'm staying and working in abu dhabiI need your help.. i found few options in dubizzl in Ocean Height, marina 101, Elite Residence, The Princess, DEC tower, The Princess, MAG 218
what do you recommend?!


----------



## colinjlynam

*Looking to share a 2 bed?*

Hi Guys,

My wife and I are looking for another person or couple to rent a 2 bed managed apartment.

They are excellent value and there is no long term commitment but we need to find another person to share it with us.

Anyone interested?


----------



## colinjlynam

Sara1990 said:


> Hi,,
> i'm considering buying 1bd apartment in marina as investment,, but since I'm staying and working in abu dhabiI need your help.. i found few options in dubizzl in Ocean Height, marina 101, Elite Residence, The Princess, DEC tower, The Princess, MAG 218
> what do you recommend?!


Hi there,

All of the ones you mentioned are lovely buildings. Just stay away from marina pinnacle. It is a dump.


----------



## moneyb

*Apartments in Business Bay*

Hello,
I am looking to rent an apartment close my work which by Bowling Center in Al Quoz. I am looking through Dubbizle for apartment listing in various area, primarily business bay. There seems to be quite a few available in different buildings. I hoping to get some help regarding specific buildings, if you guys have lived there or have heard about them:
1. U-bora
2. Mayfair residency
3. Scala Towers
4. Clayton Resindency
5. Churchill Residency

If you guys can give any inputs about the building, which should i look and which should i stay away from. The rent for 1 bedroom for listed properties is between 80-95k. Do these guys negotiate on rent? 

Also, if you would recommend any other areas for living considering my work location and renting budget of 90k and hoping for max 30 minute commute.

Thanks for all you help.


----------



## Helenzein

*question about rent*

Good morning. These prices include also the dewa bills and everything or is it without?


----------



## ladydi14

thank you for the info, you forgot The Greens is lovely 
prices have gone up and as we have worn out our tenancy (3rd) lol
next term April 2016 we are evicted so we will look around but would love
stay in or near Greens just prices are so so high for us to get 2 bedroom or 
smaller villa in Springs or meadows, we'll see thanks again


----------



## Coen

Thank you all for this great introduction! Makes my search a lot easier.
Coen


----------



## jrobertsrparry15

Great info... thanks


----------



## Haru

Hi,

I'm about to break my lease early and just wondering if any others have had any experience with this? I'm a bit stressed out sorting everything out at the moment - made redundant and haven't found any other work here.

Basically I was after any tips or advice about the process. What documentation do you get at the end of the process?

I am going to email the real estate agent that is acting on behalf of the landlord (something in writing) then give him a call as well. I believe the contract states that I have to give 60 days notice in writing and pay a penalty rate of 2 months. After that I'll pack up, arrange the cancellation of services and clean the apartment. At the moment I'm unsure if I should re paint the apartment or just accept forfeiting the security deposit. I'm assuming there's some final inspection where we both sign off?

I will have to collect one final post dated cheque from them. Is this usually a painless process?

Thanks for any help,
Haru


----------



## Swissb

Hi all,

What neighborhood would you recommand for a 26yo single guy working in difc? I'd like to be at max. 15min by car from the office and have a balcony.

Any suggestions regarding the best buildings as well?

Thanks in advance to all of you.

Best.


----------



## QOFE

Swissb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What neighborhood would you recommand for a 26yo single guy working in difc? I'd like to be at max. 15min by car from the office and have a balcony.
> 
> Any suggestions regarding the best buildings as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all of you.
> 
> Best.


What's your budget? What do you do in your spare time? Do you want to be near bars?


----------



## Swissb

Hi QOFE,

Thanks a lot for your reply. 

My budget would be between 90k to 130k for a one bed. Ideally I would like to be near bars, malls, nightlife and have an easy access to the beaches by car. 

Cheers.


----------



## QOFE

Swissb said:


> Hi QOFE,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> My budget would be between 90k to 130k for a one bed. Ideally I would like to be near bars, malls, nightlife and have an easy access to the beaches by car.
> 
> Cheers.


O

Ok, your budget is big enough to live in DIFC itself. Working there you probably will have quite long hours and the last thing you need is a stressful commute too. 
Dubai mall is near DIFC and there are a a good number of bars in DIFC and in the SZR hotels opposite of DIFC. 

The buildings I like the look of there are:
(short walk)
Maze Tower
Capricorn Tower

(walking distance in the winter)
Central Park
Index

Check out which buildings are near your office from this map:
Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


Use dubizzle, propertyfinder, justrentals and bayut with advanced search functions to see what's available.


You can see some floorplans on this link:
https://www.bayut.com/developments/search.html

This link has some reviews:

https://www.flatreviews.com/


----------



## Swissb

Wow QOFE! Thank you so much for your help, that's amazing! 

I will take a look at the websites you mentioned right now. 

Cheers!


----------



## Yacaa

Hi there,
Thanks a lot for starting this thread. My husband and I are moving to Dubai next month and we have a 140,000 housing allowance; looking for a 2 bedroom, either apartment or villa.
I have been checking out villas in The Springs, JVT and JVC and only that of JVT seems to appeal to me.
Regarding apartments I felt very let down until I decided to check those at the Palm Jumeirah specifically in Golden Mile.
Could you kindly shed more light on your impressions of living there as you seem to be quite taken by it. 
Hope this is not too late.


----------



## tahir07

Swissb said:


> Hi QOFE,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> My budget would be between 90k to 130k for a one bed. Ideally I would like to be near bars, malls, nightlife and have an easy access to the beaches by car.
> 
> Cheers.



With regard to your budget of 90k to 120k is that for per month,?


----------



## LesFroggitts

tahir07 said:


> with regard to your budget of 90k to 120k is that for per month,?


 lol


----------



## tahir07

LesFroggitts said:


> lol


I take its not lol


----------



## cfposi

So I've been doing my research (almost obsessively) and think I have narrowed my target buildings down to a few key ones.

Will certain estate agents focus on particular buildings, or do I need to just use the property portal websites. 

Also, is there a concept of a search agent in Dubai (i.e. someone who you pay to find you your ideal rental property)?

Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts

tahir07 said:


> I take its not lol


It can be expensive out here - but not that bad.

120,000 per month would be enough to BUY a small apartment in a year.

Make it 9,000 to 12,000 to be more realistic - I have a two bed top floor apartment with a massive terrace (not balcony as that word simply does not do it justice) for 8,666 per month.


----------



## cfposi

LesFroggitts said:


> It can be expensive out here - but not that bad.
> 
> 120,000 per month would be enough to BUY a small apartment in a year.
> 
> Make it 9,000 to 12,000 to be more realistic - I have a two bed top floor apartment with a massive terrace (not balcony as that word simply does not do it justice) for 8,666 per month.


What part of town are you in? Would it be rude to ask what building as well? Promise I'm not looking to stalk you, just trying to get an idea of area/building finish for the money


----------



## Swissb

Hello Tahir,

No of course not. I meant per year, paid upfront in one cheque so I will try to negotiate with the landlord to have a discount as I saw that a lot of them offer the possibility of paying in 2 or 4.


----------



## 20 Years in UAE

with a budget of upto 130K...you should consider downtown....excellent nightlife...in DIFC settle for nothing less than Limestone / Ritz Carlton residences...Nice address to be in....


----------



## Swissb

Thanks for tour reply, I will definitely take a look at limestone, it looks amazing.

And thanks to all of you for sharing your experience!

What do you guys think about burj daman and burj al salam? Are they well located, easy to access and close to restaurants/bars?

Best.


----------



## cfposi

cfposi said:


> So I've been doing my research (almost obsessively) and think I have narrowed my target buildings down to a few key ones.
> 
> Will certain estate agents focus on particular buildings, or do I need to just use the property portal websites.
> 
> Also, is there a concept of a search agent in Dubai (i.e. someone who you pay to find you your ideal rental property)?
> 
> Thanks!


Can I just bump the above query?

Ta!


----------



## firestarter87

*Need Suggestions*

Hi All,

My wife and I will be moving to Dubai in a few weeks. I would be very grateful if some of you could help me with your suggestions on places to live.

I will be working in JLT cluster G, my wife would look for work after a few months. I am looking for a 1BHK semi-furnish/unfurnished with white goods (basically will be visiting Ikea to fill it up). My wife and I are looking for basic amenities and no glamorous add ons. Will be great if we have casual dining options and grocery etc amenities in the vicinity. I hope to find something in the budget of AED 80-90k within 15-20 mins of my work place. 
It would be great if you could suggest preferred towers (also possible vacant spaces if known : Feeling lucky) that would fit in the budget and location in JLT/Marina/Greens/Any other.

Lastly, does anyone here know of facebook or any other place where there are groups of people sharing available places to rent etc and not commercial sites like dubizzle etc.

Thanks your your help.


----------



## Kaymary

Hi, I am a female relocating from Riyadh coming to Dubai September to work in the SRS school, location Al Warqa 4, where is best to look for accommodation or any contacts would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Stevesolar

Kaymary said:


> Hi, I am a female relocating from Riyadh coming to Dubai September to work in the SRS school, location Al Warqa 4, where is best to look for accommodation or any contacts would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance


Hi,
Dubizzle or Justrentals have extensive listings.
Most schools supply accommodation - will you not get a place supplied by your school?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kaymary

Hi Steve, thanks for the info. No, I will be employed directly by the students parents . I have looked on Dubizzle however as I don't know Dubai am clueless !!


----------



## ravi.punjwani

Hi Kaymary,
You must look for the place in Al Warqa 4 only. Since that area is quite remote to many publicly available transport options, it would hectic for you to daily commute to Al Warqa. I was living in Al Warqa 1 and my wife doesn't drive. My wife always complained me since she was not happy to attend interviews just for the transport reasons.

The locality is quite good and you get almost everything at walking distance, but with a limited choice and at a price. The RTA (Roads & Transport Authority) didn't provide ample options yet for the transport, probably because most of those areas are often occupied by villas and nationals. And having multiple cars in each family is not a big deal. You may get a bus to that area probably once an hour. And a miss of a minute may land you in a problem to wait for another hour.

I suggest you look for some shared accommodation in Al Warqa 4 making this a walking distance to your place of work. Being here start your driving licence process, and get comfortable with your job. Once you have a car and license, there are great localities nearby, like Mirdif. Mirdif area has many options for mid range and luxury apartments/villas. From there, the daily car travel would be the least and you would still enjoy the lifestyle of Dubai city with no compromise.


----------



## Stevesolar

ravi.punjwani said:


> Being here start your driving licence process, and get comfortable with your job.


Hi,
Just a quick note on driving license - if you have a British passport and driving license - then the "process" to get a UAE license takes about 10 minutes at an RTA office.
If you are going to drive - then your rental options are far better as you will be able to have a far better choice of where to live.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kaymary

Hi Ravi, thanks for the information really appreciated. I already have UK driving license and will look into this once I sort my accommodation . Thanks


----------



## Kaymary

Hi Steve, yes I have both, ok, I will do this thank you :blush:


----------



## Limu

*Specialist in Oud Metha, Umm Hurair, Al Karama*

Hi Everyone, 

Moving to dubai this August and looking to rent a one bedroom in Oud Metha, Umm Hurair or Al Karama areas. Anyone with experience staying there who can recommend good buildings to narrow my search or/and have good rental agents/specialists for these areas to recommend? 

Cheers


----------



## firestarter87

firestarter87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I will be moving to Dubai in a few weeks. I would be very grateful if some of you could help me with your suggestions on places to live.
> 
> I will be working in JLT cluster G, my wife would look for work after a few months. I am looking for a 1BHK semi-furnish/unfurnished with white goods (basically will be visiting Ikea to fill it up). My wife and I are looking for basic amenities and no glamorous add ons. Will be great if we have casual dining options and grocery etc amenities in the vicinity. I hope to find something in the budget of AED 80-90k within 15-20 mins of my work place.
> It would be great if you could suggest preferred towers (also possible vacant spaces if known : Feeling lucky) that would fit in the budget and location in JLT/Marina/Greens/Any other.
> 
> Lastly, does anyone here know of facebook or any other place where there are groups of people sharing available places to rent etc and not commercial sites like dubizzle etc.
> 
> Thanks your your help.


Any views please?


----------



## Claredeetiger

Hi there, 
we are moving to Dubai from Ireland in 2 weeks. 
My husband is already there and works in Business bay. I will be teaching at Safa Private school, near Business bay and my son will also be attending Safa school. 
Our budget is 100 -120dhs per annum for a 3 bed apartment but we really don't know where we should base ourselves. Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## QOFE

Claredeetiger said:


> Hi there,
> we are moving to Dubai from Ireland in 2 weeks.
> My husband is already there and works in Business bay. I will be teaching at Safa Private school, near Business bay and my son will also be attending Safa school.
> Our budget is 100 -120dhs per annum for a 3 bed apartment but we really don't know where we should base ourselves. Any help would be greatly appreciated !


Sadly 100-120k does not stretch far here. Ideally you would be living in Business Bay as work and school is there but 3-bedroom apartments are 180-200k there.
Dubai Land, Silicon Oasis, IMPZ or JVC has apartments in your price range but you would need two cars.
Did you check dubizzle, propertyfinder and justrentals?


----------



## Skip_ZA

Claredeetiger said:


> Hi there,
> we are moving to Dubai from Ireland in 2 weeks.
> My husband is already there and works in Business bay. I will be teaching at Safa Private school, near Business bay and my son will also be attending Safa school.
> Our budget is 100 -120dhs per annum for a 3 bed apartment but we really don't know where we should base ourselves. Any help would be greatly appreciated !


100-120 for a 3bedroom. I doubt you would find that in your area. Maybe in JVC etc or Sharjah.

Why are you looking for a 3 bedroom?? You only have one child? 100-120 is do-able in Business bay for a 2bedroom.

As suggested, have a look on dubizzle and justrentals.


----------



## Claredeetiger

Thanks for the replys. So we will have one child in Dubai with us and my daughter will be boarding in Ireland and will come over to us at the holidays(that was the reason for 3 beds). We are also bringing one car with us(one my husbands father brought back to Ireland with him from Qatar). Where would you guys recommend commuting from? We have seen nice apts and town houses in silicone oasis, remraam, sahara meadows and JVC in our price range, but just looking for a little advise.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Claredeetiger said:


> Thanks for the replys. So we will have one child in Dubai with us and my daughter will be boarding in Ireland and will come over to us at the holidays(that was the reason for 3 beds). We are also bringing one car with us(one my husbands father brought back to Ireland with him from Qatar). Where would you guys recommend commuting from? We have seen nice apts and town houses in silicone oasis, remraam, sahara meadows and JVC in our price range, but just looking for a little advise.


I can comment only on the JVC. Connectivity is pretty good from JVC. Its right on Al Khail and Mohammed Bin Zayed Road and Sheigh Zayed road is about 7 - 10 minutes away.


----------



## Skip_ZA

Mclovin oo7 said:


> I can comment only on the JVC. Connectivity is pretty good from JVC. Its right on Al Khail and Mohammed Bin Zayed Road and Sheigh Zayed road is about 7 - 10 minutes away.



Mclovin what would estimated travel time be to Dubai Health care City from JVC? 
Morning?
Afternoon?

Best times to travel from JVC for a 9-6 workday?


----------



## koyabult

hi guys! new in the forums.. 

any one of you who have come across of the Property Perfect group? they claim to provide international housing rental services and such... You might have come across it, I would like to ask for your opinions about them... my wife got an email from them / a leaser through them, but I do think its a scam. I might be wrong though... 

Thanks guys. 

Voltaire


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Skip_ZA said:


> Mclovin what would estimated travel time be to Dubai Health care City from JVC?
> Morning?
> Afternoon?
> 
> Best times to travel from JVC for a 9-6 workday?


I would say between 20 to 40 minutes max, depending on traffic. Remember, you will be going against the flow in the morning as well as in the evening.


----------



## zetland01

Hi All,

In the process of emigrating to Dubai but won't be there until September. Not sure I want to tie myself into a one year lease without knowing the areas and what they have to offer. Whats the best thing to do for the first couple of months other than hotel? If go for a flat share (i.e. rent a room) is it normal to also be tied in for a year?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Claredeetiger

*Jebel Ali Waterfront properties*

Just a quick one, does anyone know of the Waterfront villas in Badrah, Jebel Ali? There are a few good reports about the properties. Would it be a long commute to Business Bay??


----------



## honkhonk

Hello all
Me and my friend (both single guys, working as freelancers) are looking to relocate to Dubai within a month or two. We will not need to commute to work but would like to live in an area with atleast a large supermarket and fast and reliable internet connection.

In what areas could I get a nice 2 BR apartment with a budget of 75,000 a year? We will be paying for everything ourselves so even if a bit remote but cheap would be preferable.

Thanks!


----------



## whimaway

Hello all, this thread is very helpful. I have some questions and will grateful if anyone can answer.

DH and I have been working in Dubai for about 6 months. He recently was let go from his jobs (was a home school teacher but parents wanted to put kids back in regular school). Anyways he has found another job, with a decent salary as far as we know but it's in Ajman. He got let go right when ramadan started so now we think there are slim pickings for teaching jobs, but maybe something else will come up in Dubai.

My job is in downtown Dubai. There's a possibility I could work from home for a few days but I really don't want to deal with commuting daily which might be a reality if we move to Ajman. (DH is enthralled by the lower housing prices.)

Anyways our combined monthly salary will by 18K DHS, but we would like to rent one car, and maybe 2 if we cant find affordable housing close to the metro. This also isn't including money for food, etc. We have some savings too if we need to pay for several months at once. What are some budget friendly options at the edge of dubai (close to the airport or creek)? Are there any locations close to the metro? 

This seems like the best compromise to me as both of our commutes will be 30-45 mins, instead of 10mins for him working in Ajman and 1-2 hours for me going to Dubai from Ajman. I think also Dubai to Ajman traffic is better than Ajman to Dubai traffic in the morning and vice versa.

Also just judging from google maps it seems like the highway farther from the coast has less traffic than the one going through sharjah? Thx!


----------



## whimaway

zetland01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the process of emigrating to Dubai but won't be there until September. Not sure I want to tie myself into a one year lease without knowing the areas and what they have to offer. Whats the best thing to do for the first couple of months other than hotel? If go for a flat share (i.e. rent a room) is it normal to also be tied in for a year?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi depending on the landlord they will let you sign a contract for only a couple of months instead of a year. I assume you could do the same for a flat share as long as you found a willing roomate.


----------



## SmallPie

*Moving to Dubai in Sept-Oct*

I'm new to the forum so please do guide me around here. :decision:

Me and my wife are moving to Dubai in September-October. Our offices are in Jebel Ali and I have a housing budget of 150-160K AED. Looking for a minimum 2 BHK. Basic necessities include a good complex gym, swimming pool, good restaurants and bars nearby.

I was thinking of staying in the Marina area and what's been suggested as the best there is JBR. Given we like going out and eating/partying, I've heard this gives easy access to The Walk and a lot of the hotels. The big questions for me were

1. Is there a further order of priority within JBR? There seem to be 5-6 big blocks. Which ones are the recommended ones?

2. How is the 'Fully-furnished' scene in Dubai. Is the furnishing good quality? Are there any loopholes to be wary of? Or is a unfurnished the way to go. I ask coz I dunno if I'll be there longer than 2 years so whattodo after that?

:help:


----------



## TallyHo

Frankly, with your budget you may be better off renting in Ajman, where housing is indeed substantially cheaper. You will have to put up with the commute, but if you manage to work from home 1-2 days a week it becomes more bearable.

The alternative is to find a studio or small 1-bedroom in, say, Silicon Oasis, where you can get to E-611 quickly enough. Silicon Oasis to Downtown is easy and the commute to Ajman from Silicon Oasis on E-611 will be a lot quicker than from "central" Dubai to Ajman as you avoid the main traffic on E-11 and E-311. 

There are also cheaper apartments in Al Warqaa, which is between International City and Mirdiff. 



whimaway said:


> Hello all, this thread is very helpful. I have some questions and will grateful if anyone can answer.
> 
> DH and I have been working in Dubai for about 6 months. He recently was let go from his jobs (was a home school teacher but parents wanted to put kids back in regular school). Anyways he has found another job, with a decent salary as far as we know but it's in Ajman. He got let go right when ramadan started so now we think there are slim pickings for teaching jobs, but maybe something else will come up in Dubai.
> 
> My job is in downtown Dubai. There's a possibility I could work from home for a few days but I really don't want to deal with commuting daily which might be a reality if we move to Ajman. (DH is enthralled by the lower housing prices.)
> 
> Anyways our combined monthly salary will by 18K DHS, but we would like to rent one car, and maybe 2 if we cant find affordable housing close to the metro. This also isn't including money for food, etc. We have some savings too if we need to pay for several months at once. What are some budget friendly options at the edge of dubai (close to the airport or creek)? Are there any locations close to the metro?
> 
> This seems like the best compromise to me as both of our commutes will be 30-45 mins, instead of 10mins for him working in Ajman and 1-2 hours for me going to Dubai from Ajman. I think also Dubai to Ajman traffic is better than Ajman to Dubai traffic in the morning and vice versa.
> 
> Also just judging from google maps it seems like the highway farther from the coast has less traffic than the one going through sharjah? Thx!


----------



## TallyHo

Marina is fine.

JBR apartments are among the biggest in the Marina but the quality isn't the best. The traffic to get in/out of JBR can be a nightmare. Pick the clusters at the top or bottom ends, not the centre. Some people love living in JBR, others hate it because of the traffic and noise. There are lots of towers in the Marina and all are within easy reach of the Walk, although most of my friends in the Marina rarely go to the Walk as it's too touristy. They prefer Marina Mall and the promenade around the Marina. I've lived in Dubai for nine years and I've been to the Walk a grand total of maybe four times? 

JBR is also district cooling, meaning you pay separately for your air conditioning. This is in contrast with the rest of the Marina where the air conditioning is included as part of your rent. It can be a noticeable difference. 

Furnished places are always more expensive than unfurnished and the quality of the furnishing is usually crap. It's usually cheaper to kit out your own place with Ikea furniture and throw it away when you leave. 



SmallPie said:


> I'm new to the forum so please do guide me around here. :decision:
> 
> Me and my wife are moving to Dubai in September-October. Our offices are in Jebel Ali and I have a housing budget of 150-160K AED. Looking for a minimum 2 BHK. Basic necessities include a good complex gym, swimming pool, good restaurants and bars nearby.
> 
> I was thinking of staying in the Marina area and what's been suggested as the best there is JBR. Given we like going out and eating/partying, I've heard this gives easy access to The Walk and a lot of the hotels. The big questions for me were
> 
> 1. Is there a further order of priority within JBR? There seem to be 5-6 big blocks. Which ones are the recommended ones?
> 
> 2. How is the 'Fully-furnished' scene in Dubai. Is the furnishing good quality? Are there any loopholes to be wary of? Or is a unfurnished the way to go. I ask coz I dunno if I'll be there longer than 2 years so whattodo after that?
> 
> :help:


----------



## SmallPie

Hey! Thanks for the advice. I've been searching a lot and wanted to get the forum's help on what are the best places to live in the Marina. I've read about a couple of properties like Dubai Marina Towers etc.

My requirements are fairly simple - 2 or 3 BHK within 150-160K AED. Good quality house with a Gym and Swimming Pool in the apartment. Ideally shouldn't be too tough to get to either The Walk neither too tough to drive out and head to work in Jebel Ali.

Any specific reviews or recommendations?



TallyHo said:


> Marina is fine.
> 
> JBR apartments are among the biggest in the Marina but the quality isn't the best. The traffic to get in/out of JBR can be a nightmare. Pick the clusters at the top or bottom ends, not the centre. Some people love living in JBR, others hate it because of the traffic and noise. There are lots of towers in the Marina and all are within easy reach of the Walk, although most of my friends in the Marina rarely go to the Walk as it's too touristy. They prefer Marina Mall and the promenade around the Marina. I've lived in Dubai for nine years and I've been to the Walk a grand total of maybe four times?
> 
> JBR is also district cooling, meaning you pay separately for your air conditioning. This is in contrast with the rest of the Marina where the air conditioning is included as part of your rent. It can be a noticeable difference.
> 
> Furnished places are always more expensive than unfurnished and the quality of the furnishing is usually crap. It's usually cheaper to kit out your own place with Ikea furniture and throw it away when you leave.


----------



## SohamS

*Apartment on monthly basis*

Hi everyone,

Me and my wife will be moving to Dubai in a few weeks. We have been doing some research on places to stay but the varying degree of opnions has us confused. 
So we plan to stay in one of those hotel apartments for a couple of weeks and figure out things in that time.

The dilemma is, i have one of those all inclusive packages (although the offer letter did mention a housing allowance, i will only get a lumpsum amount i believe). Since most apartments have a 1-2 chq system, i will in no way be able to procure the advance rent. 

Instead what we have thought is to take up a big studio or a 1 bhk furnished place for the first few months (on a monthly basis, for say 6 months). Once we have a decent amount of savings, we will go for a big 1bhk or a 2 bhk. If i happen to stretch my budet to say 120k AED per annum, i assume i will get a decent enough place in areas i have zeroed in on. The question is, is it worth spending 1/3rd of the total annual income on rent alone?


----------



## RitaRo

SohamS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Me and my wife will be moving to Dubai in a few weeks. We have been doing some research on places to stay but the varying degree of opnions has us confused.
> So we plan to stay in one of those hotel apartments for a couple of weeks and figure out things in that time.
> 
> The dilemma is, i have one of those all inclusive packages (although the offer letter did mention a housing allowance, i will only get a lumpsum amount i believe). Since most apartments have a 1-2 chq system, i will in no way be able to procure the advance rent.
> 
> Instead what we have thought is to take up a big studio or a 1 bhk furnished place for the first few months (on a monthly basis, for say 6 months). Once we have a decent amount of savings, we will go for a big 1bhk or a 2 bhk. If i happen to stretch my budet to say 120k AED per annum, i assume i will get a decent enough place in areas i have zeroed in on. The question is, is it worth spending 1/3rd of the total annual income on rent alone?


Hi there,

whether it is worth to spend 1/3rd to rent or not - it is personal decision and depends on your and your wife's life goals. I spend much to the place where I sleep and live because this is important to me while my colleagues save on their place-to-stay and keep the money for what is more important to them. Another thing - to rent comfortable car is more important in Dubai. 

From my experience: 

1. I never use dubizzle. I use AIRBNB which is a great source to choose appt at good price 

2. Always ask for the discount and you may be lucky - some hotel apartments give discounts after several emails.

Good luck with the new place


----------



## RitaRo

SmallPie said:


> Hey! Thanks for the advice. I've been searching a lot and wanted to get the forum's help on what are the best places to live in the Marina. ?


I have lived in Marina Pearl hotel apartments for several months - I love the place. The rooms, service are just perfect.


----------



## SohamS

RitaRo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> whether it is worth to spend 1/3rd to rent or not - it is personal decision and depends on your and your wife's life goals. I spend much to the place where I sleep and live because this is important to me while my colleagues save on their place-to-stay and keep the money for what is more important to them. Another thing - to rent comfortable car is more important in Dubai.
> 
> From my experience:
> 
> 1. I never use dubizzle. I use AIRBNB which is a great source to choose appt at good price
> 
> 2. Always ask for the discount and you may be lucky - some hotel apartments give discounts after several emails.
> 
> Good luck with the new place


Thanks Rita. 
Your way of living mirrors mine since the place of residence is of prime importance to me. I guess i just needed to hear that from someone 

I have used AIRBNB quite a bit but mostly as a bagpacker roaming around in Europe. It is a conducive way to go if i want to stay for longer...say months?


----------



## SohamS

RitaRo said:


> Thank you, Soham. Airbnb is a fantastic resource for long-term rentals as well. Tell me the areas you wish to stay? Which area your/wife's work is? I would stay as close to work as possible, if possible.
> 
> Dubai is the great city anyways


I will be working near the Airport but i have no intention of staying near my place of work. My wife will probably take up work after we move to Dubai. 
I was looking at places in JLT, JBR and Marina. Other areas i am looking at are Tecom, Al Barsha and the Greens...although truth be told, my choices somehow always land up in either JLT or Marina. 

I did check Airbnb since for the first 2 weeks or so i will prefer staying in a apartment hotel. Will check for longer duration of stay as well. Thanks a ton again.


----------



## jatinder01

You have provided good information. It will be useful for new guy.


----------



## SohamS

Strangely the last few posts seems to have disappeared...at least for me. I thought i could send a PM after 5 posts (which i had) but 2 of my posts are gone.


----------



## xabiaxica

SohamS said:


> Strangely the last few posts seems to have disappeared...at least for me. I thought i could send a PM after 5 posts (which i had) but 2 of my posts are gone.


I had to remove some posts which were against forum rules - yours were responses to them, so I had to remove those too

hope that clears up the confusion


----------



## SohamS

aah ok...sorry about that. Did not know i was an accessory to rules being broken. Should read up on the posting guidelines thoroughly. 
Thanks for being considerate. 

Cheers
Soham



xabiachica said:


> I had to remove some posts which were against forum rules - yours were responses to them, so I had to remove those too
> 
> hope that clears up the confusion


----------



## RitaRo

xabiachica said:


> I had to remove some posts which were against forum rules - yours were responses to them, so I had to remove those too
> 
> hope that clears up the confusion


These posts were not advertisement nor soliciting. I wanted to help free of charge to person - I am not a real estate agent no was trying to get any commercial out of that. Instead, was helping to save money for the person


----------



## koinotikos

Can the amount of annual rent in the Tenancy Contract be 0. So if i want to get a husband visa for my wife but my apartment is arranged by the company i work for can i make a tenancy agreement with 0 annual rent?


----------



## Jasperdehoog

Hi All,

I need some advise..

I can get a furnished room at the Cayan tower in the Marina for 7500EAD/month.

What are you thinking?

Thnx!


----------



## Rosnom

Hi Bigjimbo, I am considering a move to Dubai to take up a managerial position. My package seems to be quite ok having a healthy Accommodation allowance. I will take the advice given above when searching for a suitable place, preferably 2 BR in a fairly central location. However, I am trying to find out about costs for services such as electricity, water, internet and TV. If anyone could assist by providing a general idea of what these will cost would be greatly appreciated. I am married with 2 x infant children. Looking forward to receive some feedback . . Thanks


----------



## ionic_sydney

I'm moving to Dubai in late September and I've been recommended by a friend who lives there to first find some shared accomodation/rent a room and understand the area better. In fact she prefers to share with others than have her own place. She's living with a guy and a girl.

I thought the laws in Dubai meant you couldn't live with a member of the opposite sex if you're not married?

I'm a single guy moving over in a tech role. Does anyone recommend any areas/towers for sharing a flat? I'll be working near the airport but don't want to live around there. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Laduree

Hello all, this is my first post but I have been using the forum as a resource for a long time. 

My husband and I will be moving to Dubai in the next few weeks and hoping you guys may be able to help with regards to accommodation. 
(We have already been to Dubai quite a few times, so do know the main areas etc)

This is a relocation with our current employment and have lots of friends that live in Dubai that can help with a lot of our questions, but although they are similar ages to ourselves (early 30's) a lot of them are single or have different priorities with regard to location. 

We are looking to be a little outside of the main hustle and bustle and looking to live somewhere as GREEN as possible. We will be getting a car immediately, so have no worries commuting (currently do so anyway) 

I understand that we are moving to a desert and green is not in huge abundance and I can assure you that we have both been to Dubai lots of times for work already, so not a huge shocker.

However as this will be our home, we are looking to replicate as much as our home comforts as possible (safe green walks / parks / trees / lakes etc .. ) 

The Greens and Views and Green community seem like a good choices but wondering if there anything else similar available to add that to our search areas?

These areas in particular look nice but a little over what we ideally wanted to ideally spend on a 1 bhk, we were looking for a flat around 65k to 70k. (We do not require a Villa or huge luxury flat whilst were here, as we have a lovely house in the UK and want to save / spend / travel etc)

We will be bringing over our puppy a few months later, so want to find a area that is pet friendly and safe for lead walks and ideally GREEN hahah.

Work is currently located in Deira so links to SZR needed but I understand that the rest of the operation will be moving to financial district not to far in future. 

If anyone can give us a few more nice areas, I would appreciate it


----------



## BedouGirl

Dog and green = Motor City


----------



## stuey

Bigjimbo said:


> I thought that this might be useful for the forum, as it is a topic that comes up a lot, and is probably too big to be a section of the "read before posting" sticky.
> 
> When first coming to Dubai, one of the first things many people do is decide where to live. Depending on where they are coming from they have different expectations of the process. I will attempt to give a general guide that everyone can use!
> 
> Legal issues
> 
> In Dubai the rental contracts are for a fixed term of one year from the start date. As of today (10/9/2011) there is a legal requirement that obligates the landlord to offer the same terms the following year, however this is superceded by the actual terms on the contract, so read read them carefully.
> 
> It is legally impossible to rent a long term apartment without a valid residence visa. However the banks will allow you to open an account with a letter from your company stating that the visa is under process. This is somewhat a grey area, as DEWA will also accept this. If for any reason your visa does not happen you will forfeit any legal right to money spent on rent for the apartment.
> 
> Many landlords will only accept payment in one to four cheques. These cheques are payable at the start of the contract and in the event that you have agreed to pay in more then one, the others are post dated. This is very important as the cheques are more then just a method of payment in Dubai, they are a legally enforced bond, and there can be serious consequences if you don't cover the funds.
> 
> Generally there is a period of notice at the end of a contract, within which you tell the landlord whether or not you are staying. If you fail to give notice, then legally you are bound to renew on the same terms. This is really important as you don't want to be bound into two contracts if you have found a new place.
> 
> Only make cheques payable to the registered owner. The only way of checking the owner is to see the title deed, or the sales contract. Either of these are valid proof. You may also make payment to a power of Attorney (poa). In this instance it is wise to have the POA document checked. There are commonly in Arabic, and will sometimes be dated and should always have the court stamps and stickers attached. If its a copy and you have doubts,then ask to see the original.
> 
> Agents
> 
> Everyones favorite people! There is a massive variety of people who operate in Dubai as real estate agents, reflecting the general diversity of the population. These differing people work to different ethics and standards, and you will have to find someone you trust and are comfortable working with. A word of warning however, most agents do not have very high professional standards, and will generally not respond to emails, texts etc. There are others that do but they are a minortiy.
> 
> The main source of properties in Dubai is a website called Dubizzle.com. Most agents in Dubai will put there properties on there on a daily basis. An important difference in Dubai as opposed to the UK is that there is no sole agency system in Dubai. A landlord can as will give his property to many different agents. This leads to problems when trying to arrnage viewings, as it is not uncommon to view the same property with different agents. It is also fairly common for an agent to send a client directly to a property without going to meet them. This leads to further issues such as doors being locked, or walking in on people who have just moved in. In order to avoid these occurances there are a few steps you can take, such as booking viewings a day in advance, and reconfirming an hour before you go. Ask who you are going to be meeting, and where. Try to confirm which apartment/villa you are going to see and check you haven't seen it already. If you find an apartment you like, only put the offer through the agent who showed you it. By shopping for a better price through a different agent, the landlord will think that there are several interested parties and will be firmer on his price. Also try to only see properties that an agent has direct, as if there are more agents invloved they will try to charge more commisssion to make it worthwhile.
> 
> The agent is responsible for arranging all the paper work, and drawing contracts. Before handing over any money you should see all the ownership documents, and also make sure that the agent is registered with RERA, as it is illegal to deal with an unauthorised free lance agent. Try to do the paper work in their office and NEVER make rent cheques payable to an agent unless they have a valid POA. Check the POA with the court if the agent is claiming to be the POA.
> 
> Bills
> 
> Almost as popular as agents! Every property in Dubai needs to have DEWA connected. Dubai Electric and Water is exactly that. On top of the actual amount of each that you use you will also be liable for a housing fee. This is essentially a tax collected through DEWA. The amount is 5% of the total rent for the year, split into monthly payments. You can pay DEWA online, at petrol stations, or a variety of other places.
> 
> If you live in an apartment, depending on the area you may also have a chiller fee. This is where the AC is centralised and charged per apartment. All of the Palm and JBR is like this, as are some towers on the Marina and Downtown. You need to check how much this fee is as it can be scary, and make a cheap apartment look like less of a bargain.
> 
> Depending on where the property is determines who the service supplier is for TV, interent and Landline. It will be either Du or Etisalat, and there is no choice in the matter. They are both fairly expensive, and make sure you choose the package you want in the beginning as changing it is heartbreakingly difficult.
> 
> Gas supply changes from building to building, with most just being a simple canister arrangement, but check when you are viewing a property that you think you will like.
> 
> Areas
> 
> Difficult one this, and I will only give a very brief overview.
> 
> Arabian ranches
> 
> Very popular with families. Range from 2 bed townhouses to 6 bed Hattan villas. Prices from about 75k to 340k
> 
> Marina
> 
> Very popular with everyone. Bit noisy, massively varying quality in the different towers. Stick to developments by Emaar, Cayan, Trident and you will find a nice apartment. If you are a bigger family or have a bigger budget then the Original 6 is probably the best development.
> 
> Palm
> 
> Possibly the best place to live in Dubai! (I am biased!) Good mix of villas and apartments. All a little bigger then the norm in the Marina. Goes from modestly priced to very expensive. Contact me for specific information.
> 
> Downtown
> 
> This covers all the big towers of Shiekh Zayed and all the Emaar area around Dubai Mall. Very popular place, like the Marina but possibly better siuated with more amenities. DIFC is very close and is an upcoming area of Dubai
> 
> Tecom
> 
> Good mix of lower priced apartments, and again an area that is improving daily, with the development being finished and shops and ameninites setting up there.
> 
> Greens
> 
> Very nice lower priced family area with a nice mix of shops and facilities, and low and high rise apartments.
> 
> Al Barsha
> 
> Not a big fan myself, but close to the Mall Of Emirates and all the attendant facilities. Good liks to the Metro as well.
> 
> Diera/Bur Dubai
> 
> The older part of Dubai. A lot less western then the other areas mentioned, but no worse for it. Massive diversity of apartments and villas, and you would have to source a specialist too guide you through.
> 
> Jumeirah/Umm Sequim
> 
> Ranges from exclusive to dilapidated, and again an area that specialist agents have made their own. Source a good one and be guided
> 
> Mirdiff
> 
> Cheap and cheerful housing, larger than many other areas mentioned, but several pitfalls. Large parts of this area are directly under the flightpath of DXB, and it can be very noisy. The villas are independantly owned and maintenance can be hit and miss.
> 
> JBR
> 
> I am not a fan of this development at all, but there are positives, such as easy access to the shops bars and restaurants, and of course the beach, but the apartments are dark, with tiny balconies, and funny layouts
> General tips
> 
> The standard of finishing in Dubai is not always as you'd hope and expect for such a new place. Moving into a brand new building is always a gamble, as there are nightmare stories that I have encountered. Be prepared to have to wait considerable amount of time to have problems rectified.
> 
> When starting a new lease it is fair to expect it to be painted afresh, but make sure you request it. It is also understood that you will repaint when leaving. This amount can and is deducted from the security deposit at the end of the tenancy.
> 
> This is all I can think of at the moment, but I will add to it as I remember other stuff, and I hope it helps some people through the process!


hi, very good article for someone just moving to Dubai. i am looking on behalf of a family member who is moving to Dubai mid september 2015. will be working at the Dubai English speaking college and wants to live as close to Marina or JBR beach as possible. needs a furnished one B/R apt or studio and not too expensive. emails to agents has proved fruitless. any suggestions as time is now short?


----------



## TallyHo

He will not be able to rent anything until there is a residency visa. No visa, no rental contracts.

Surely the school is putting him up in temporary accommodation for a bit? Teachers generally get housing provided as part of their package. 

His best bet may be a flatshare if he needs to rent something without a rental contract. Plenty of flatshares in the Marina or JLT. Look at Dubizzle. They start at 4K for a room. Hope he will have a car too (which makes things complicated as parking is very scarce in the Marina). 

By the way, agents generally don't work with expats until they're here on ground, not from overseas. It's a rental market where you see the property, you hand over the deposit and you move in within a few days. It's all about NOW, not two weeks from now.





stuey said:


> hi, very good article for someone just moving to Dubai. i am looking on behalf of a family member who is moving to Dubai mid september 2015. will be working at the Dubai English speaking college and wants to live as close to Marina or JBR beach as possible. needs a furnished one B/R apt or studio and not too expensive. emails to agents has proved fruitless. any suggestions as time is now short?


----------



## Laduree

BedouGirl said:


> Dog and green = Motor City


Thanks for your help  


I did I see a few nice places in Motor-City listed on dubizzle - the prices are very similar to Greens & Views around 75k-80k Aed

Do you think we could haggle to get them around our ideal budget of 65k - 70k Aed.

Does anyone else know any similar locations?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Its also out of date on legal terms - beware quoting anything dated 2011.


----------



## joeypctan

Does anyone have any comments about Palm Views East? Thanks


----------



## 309WJohnson

Hi - 
Whats your opinion of JLT? Ill be moving to Dubai with my husband and two small children. My husband will work in Media City and we hope to not have to buy a car. In 2009, people said there was nothing in JLT, but Im wondering if that has changed since then...


----------



## QOFE

309WJohnson said:


> Hi -
> Whats your opinion of JLT? Ill be moving to Dubai with my husband and two small children. My husband will work in Media City and we hope to not have to buy a car. In 2009, people said there was nothing in JLT, but Im wondering if that has changed since then...


JLT has changed a lot in the last few years. There are a lot of cafés, restaurants, grocery shops, pharmacies and other businesses. You can easily live in JLT without a car. In fact it's easier without a car. When you need one you just hail a taxi or use Careem/Uber/book a regular taxi. 

One of the lakes was filled in and turned into a nice park with a play ground. JLT is very walk-able and it's quite green. The roads are one way which can be annoying for those who drive.

Just pick your cluster carefully so that you're within a nice walking distance from the metro.
JLT is now also on Google streetview so you can check what it roughly looks like now. The google cars were driving around in JLT in Oct 2014.

Wkikimapia is quite good to get a fairly up to date birds-eye view.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## TallyHo

With a family you will want to buy, or at least, rent a car.

You'll be spending a fortune on taxis otherwise. Even with the metro so much of Dubai isn't easily accessible by public transportation. Restricting your options isn't always cost effective, to use as an example most of the supermarkets within JLT are expensive / overpriced / not great quality whereas Carrefour at the Mall of Emirates is much better and cheaper. Do you want to lug a family's week's worth of groceries back on the metro? A car gives you convenience to reach all the kid's play areas and parks and the better beaches, which a metro won't. 

But living in JLT does mean it's doable to have only one car.

Apartment towers vary greatly in quality. Some are terrible, others are much nicer. This is generally reflected in rental prices.



309WJohnson said:


> Hi -
> Whats your opinion of JLT? Ill be moving to Dubai with my husband and two small children. My husband will work in Media City and we hope to not have to buy a car. In 2009, people said there was nothing in JLT, but Im wondering if that has changed since then...


----------



## 309WJohnson

Is 100,000-110,000 a good budget for a 2 bedroom in JLT? 
And is there good access to the beaches on foot or by bicycle?


----------



## LesFroggitts

309WJohnson said:


> Is 100,000-110,000 a good budget for a 2 bedroom in JLT?
> And is there good access to the beaches on foot or by bicycle?


I'll let someone else respond to the costs. But for foot/bike access from JLT to the beaches the first thing to get over is the 12 lane highway between JLT and the Marina. Then it's another kilometre even as the 'crow flies' - taking the roads will be a lot further than that as you have to go AROUND the inland marina to get anywhere near the beach.

Have a close look at Google Maps and you'll see the problem.


----------



## Peterf

LesFroggitts said:


> I'll let someone else respond to the costs. But for foot/bike access from JLT to the beaches the first thing to get over is the 12 lane highway between JLT and the Marina. Then it's another kilometre even as the 'crow flies' - taking the roads will be a lot further than that as you have to go AROUND the inland marina to get anywhere near the beach. Have a close look at Google Maps and you'll see the problem.


Sorry, but what a load of bulls**t.

I base this on the fact I live in the Marina and my office Is in JLT.
It is possible to cross "The 12 lane highway" by walking through the metro stations, either at JLT or at Marina Station (now called Damac Towers for some unknown reason, but probably due to money) I see many doing this daily, including people pushing bikes. 

If you take the JLT station option, a shortcut beside the terminal will take you past the Dubai Marina Yacht Club - about 250 metres from the terminal. Near there, you can easily access the Marina. From there a short walk will get you to the beach. 

If you take the Marina/Damac Towers overpass, a short walk will get you to the marina beside Spinneys and a whole bunch of restaurants and shortly further, the beach. 

Given that you seem prepared to bike/walk, I have assumed your aren't adverse to a little exercise - unlike some on this forum  Despite what some may suggest, they have discovered bridges here, and you don't need to walk around the whole marina to get anywhere. 

Please don't think it's miles away, however in 48 degree heat, it might feel like it. 

Occasionally, due to an excess of McGettigans finest, I need to get a cab home. Normal cost about 20 Aed, including tip. Guess the cost to the beach would be similar. 

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## 309WJohnson

Is there a service like a "community car" in Dubai. Where you have a membership and only use the car when you need it?


----------



## BedouGirl

309WJohnson said:


> Is there a service like a "community car" in Dubai. Where you have a membership and only use the car when you need it?


We only just got the rental bikes on the streets... so what do you really think? But a nice idea. Perhaps a good business opportunity? Hmmmm....


----------



## ionic_sydney

Hey guys,

Question on location to rent again. I'm working near the airport but want to live in Marina / Jumeirah Beach area. I've heard that it's best to live on the SZR side of Marina for easier and quicker access. But Ive also heard thats the crappier side of the area and the nicer side is the beach side. Is it really that much of a difference in terms of traffic to be on the beach side, If I'm going towards the airport (terminal3)? And is the SZR side of Marina really not as nice?

Anyone have suggestions for which buildings might suit my needs? I want to live in a modern building with views and a gym, and will most likely be flatsharing or looking for a studio.

cheers,
Peter


----------



## QOFE

309WJohnson said:


> Is 100,000-110,000 a good budget for a 2 bedroom in JLT?
> And is there good access to the beaches on foot or by bicycle?


I think you need to up your budget a bit. The better ones tend to go for 130-150k at the moment. 
You could get one in Icon for 110k but it's not a great building and it's further away from the metro.

Have you checked the ads on Dubizzle, Propertyfinder, Bayut and Justrentals?
That should give you an idea of what's on offer at the moment.

Bayut has floorplans for most buildings :https://www.bayut.com/developments/search.html (bear in mind some of the buildings on this aren't built yet and some are pure business towers)

You really need to view the apartments to get an idea what they are like. I have come across some really bad ones with damp & mold issues. Some have impractical layouts. Don't believe a word of the descriptions on the ads. They love using superlatives here, without understanding the meaning of the words.

Depending on what building you walk from it's about a 20-30min walk to the beach. The metro footbridges over SZR are air-conditioned and have travellators activated during peak times so the walk is not too bad. In the winter it should be a nice walk.


----------



## QOFE

ionic_sydney said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Question on location to rent again. I'm working near the airport but want to live in Marina / Jumeirah Beach area. I've heard that it's best to live on the SZR side of Marina for easier and quicker access. But Ive also heard thats the crappier side of the area and the nicer side is the beach side. Is it really that much of a difference in terms of traffic to be on the beach side, If I'm going towards the airport (terminal3)? And is the SZR side of Marina really not as nice?
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for which buildings might suit my needs? I want to live in a modern building with views and a gym, and will most likely be flatsharing or looking for a studio.
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


Wouldn't it be easier to live nearer work? Will you be driving? Parking would be an issue when flatsharing as they usually only allocate one parking spot per apartment.
The noise from SZR is not nice so try to get an apartment facing the Marina rather than SZR. Check out https://www.flatreviews.com/ and use Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world! to see location of building.


----------



## TallyHo

Wrong.

Lots of nice buildings on the SHZ side and lots of crappy buildings on the JBR side (including JBR, which little more than a council estate on steroids). 

The confusion may stem from that the north end of the Marina (not including the super tall towers by Barasti) are generally nicer than the towers on the south end of the Marina, but there are exceptions, of course.

Traffic is easier from the SHZ side, but the main difference is the north/south (easier) versus the middle. On the whole the JBR side is much more congested with tourist traffic and the tram. 



ionic_sydney said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Question on location to rent again. I'm working near the airport but want to live in Marina / Jumeirah Beach area. I've heard that it's best to live on the SZR side of Marina for easier and quicker access. But Ive also heard thats the crappier side of the area and the nicer side is the beach side. Is it really that much of a difference in terms of traffic to be on the beach side, If I'm going towards the airport (terminal3)? And is the SZR side of Marina really not as nice?
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for which buildings might suit my needs? I want to live in a modern building with views and a gym, and will most likely be flatsharing or looking for a studio.
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


----------



## ionic_sydney

TallyHo said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Lots of nice buildings on the SHZ side and lots of crappy buildings on the JBR side (including JBR, which little more than a council estate on steroids).
> 
> The confusion may stem from that the north end of the Marina (not including the super tall towers by Barasti) are generally nicer than the towers on the south end of the Marina, but there are exceptions, of course.
> 
> Traffic is easier from the SHZ side, but the main difference is the north/south (easier) versus the middle. On the whole the JBR side is much more congested with tourist traffic and the tram.


Thank you. So you suggest a building north or south side on the SZR side of the Marina? Are there any specific buildings you suggest?

Reason I want to live in that are as opposed to near airport/DIFC is because I want to live where most expats are and most bars, restaurants etc are located in.


----------



## TallyHo

Other good areas include Downtown, along Sheikh Zayed, the Greens, JLT, TECOM, etc.

Expats are all over Dubai. Bars and restaurants are all over Dubai.

It really comes down to your budget. Many people hate the Marina and wouldn't be caught dead living there, others love it.

Without knowing what your budget is, the better buildings in the Marina include Park Island (four towers), Al Majara, Sukhoon, Bunyan, the original Emaar 6, Zumurud, Dorra Bay, Marina Promenade, blah blah. 

But you really have to see the buildings with your own eyes. What works for someone won't work for you. On the whole Emaar buildings and DAMAC buildings are better quality. 



ionic_sydney said:


> Thank you. So you suggest a building north or south side on the SZR side of the Marina? Are there any specific buildings you suggest?
> 
> Reason I want to live in that are as opposed to near airport/DIFC is because I want to live where most expats are and most bars, restaurants etc are located in.


----------



## AjAx30

Tried to have a look around but couldnt really find an answer..

What are the normal penalties if I want to leave my current place before the rental contract ends? 

My current contract ends in February but it is working out far more expensive than I initially budgeted for. I am looking to downscale to cut costs so would like to move to a cheaper place if possible.. I cant see anything in the 1 page rental contract i have..


----------



## MrExpat

ionic_sydney said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Question on location to rent again. I'm working near the airport but want to live in Marina / Jumeirah Beach area. I've heard that it's best to live on the SZR side of Marina for easier and quicker access. But Ive also heard thats the crappier side of the area and the nicer side is the beach side. Is it really that much of a difference in terms of traffic to be on the beach side, If I'm going towards the airport (terminal3)? And is the SZR side of Marina really not as nice?
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for which buildings might suit my needs? I want to live in a modern building with views and a gym, and will most likely be flatsharing or looking for a studio.
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


Hi Peter, really depends on your budget. As has been mentioned earlier in this thread, the marina has a huge range of buildings with varying quality for all different prices. 

I don't think you can generalize and say that the SZR side is worse than the beach side, as there are bad and good buildings on both sides. If I'm being objective, I think that there are likely more "bad" buildings on the SZR side, but it's not a rule. The traffic in front of Marina mall (SZR side) can also be pretty terrible at peak times. 

If you want to live on the beach side, just do a test drive or walk the area (it's a nice place to walk) and see if you can find a building with good entrance/exit. I live on the beach side (across street from JBR) in an Emaar building that has great access from SZR and a quick exit across a bridge. Getting back in sometimes is a pain because of traffic (though it's better now that the tram construction has finished), but I can always get out easily as I'm right next to a bridge.

You're going to have a decent commute to the airport regardless of the building you pick in the marina. Go for one you like, can afford, and has easy access in/out to SZR. 

Hope that helps,


----------



## MrExpat

AjAx30 said:


> Tried to have a look around but couldnt really find an answer..
> 
> What are the normal penalties if I want to leave my current place before the rental contract ends?
> 
> My current contract ends in February but it is working out far more expensive than I initially budgeted for. I am looking to downscale to cut costs so would like to move to a cheaper place if possible.. I cant see anything in the 1 page rental contract i have..


From what I've seen, it depends, though i'd ask the agency you rented from. On ours it was originally 2 months rent, though I got them to rewrite to 1 month when I signed it. Depending on the place and if potential rent has increased since you signed, you may be able to point out that they will get more rent from someone else...leverage that to your advantage!


----------



## MrExpat

309WJohnson said:


> Is 100,000-110,000 a good budget for a 2 bedroom in JLT?
> And is there good access to the beaches on foot or by bicycle?


Hi 309WJohnson

We're actually looking at moving to JLT right now (prices at our Marina apartment are getting a bit too high to justify). If you're looking for a good building, you are at the lower end of the price spectrum, though prices do seem to be falling right now. If you can get up to 120-130 you can find much more available near the metro (where you probably want to be) in good quality buildings. PropertyFinder has good options and the real estate agents typically respond quite quickly (a call is always better).

As we're looking at them now, if you are considering a building and want some feedback - send me a PM and I'd be happy to tell you if we've seen it in the last 2 weeks and our thoughts on it. 

Good luck in the move.


----------



## Sunder

AjAx30 said:


> Tried to have a look around but couldnt really find an answer..
> 
> What are the normal penalties if I want to leave my current place before the rental contract ends?
> 
> My current contract ends in February but it is working out far more expensive than I initially budgeted for. I am looking to downscale to cut costs so would like to move to a cheaper place if possible.. I cant see anything in the 1 page rental contract i have..


Normal penalty is 2 months rent, if you wish to leave the current place.


----------



## AjAx30

ok, thanks. thought it might be something like that


----------



## ionic_sydney

MrExpat said:


> Hi Peter, really depends on your budget. As has been mentioned earlier in this thread, the marina has a huge range of buildings with varying quality for all different prices.
> 
> I don't think you can generalize and say that the SZR side is worse than the beach side, as there are bad and good buildings on both sides. If I'm being objective, I think that there are likely more "bad" buildings on the SZR side, but it's not a rule. The traffic in front of Marina mall (SZR side) can also be pretty terrible at peak times.
> 
> If you want to live on the beach side, just do a test drive or walk the area (it's a nice place to walk) and see if you can find a building with good entrance/exit. I live on the beach side (across street from JBR) in an Emaar building that has great access from SZR and a quick exit across a bridge. Getting back in sometimes is a pain because of traffic (though it's better now that the tram construction has finished), but I can always get out easily as I'm right next to a bridge.
> 
> You're going to have a decent commute to the airport regardless of the building you pick in the marina. Go for one you like, can afford, and has easy access in/out to SZR.
> 
> Hope that helps,


Great thank you this helps a lot  I'll have to check it out when I'm there. What's your building if you don't mind me asking? Also how long would the commute be from Marina to Garouda/Terminal 3 you think? Not sure if google maps is accurate.

If it's longer than 45 minutes I may look at moving to DIFC instead..


----------



## 309WJohnson

Thanks for the reply. Thats good info. We don't hit the ground until November - so Im just dubizzle shopping now. Which Ive heard is unreliable. Would you mind taking the time so let me know some of the better buildings?


----------



## cfposi

Can I gather any opinions on 48 Burjgate? It's a fairly new building so isn't on flatreviews.com yet.

I know it's not Emaar, but it looks pretty swish...

Comments/opinions welcome!


----------



## Hozza

Sunder said:


> Normal penalty is 2 months rent, if you wish to leave the current place.


Good morning,

Much the same question.
My tenancy agreement says I can not vacate the property early without paying a penalty. But is silent on what the penalty is.

Does that man the LL has the final say, or is there a statutory recommendation for 2 months.
In addition what is the guideline for giving notice of early termination (1, 2 or 3 month?)

Is the originator of the thread still in Dubai (Bigjimbo)? I see they have previously offer help finding alternative tenants as a means of compensating LLs for early termination.


----------



## Lankrocks

Hello Guys,

I am newbe here in Dubai looking for a Family accomodation of 1bhk. I dont need to travel for work, its work from Home. Will probably buy a car 6~8 months down the line.
So my million dollar question is ,

1. Is it possible to get a 1bhk family accomodation in a budget of 45K to 50K/annum @Dubai??? If yes, then where??

2. Is a Sharjah a good place to live?? Which are the areas to look out for???

3. Apart from the metro, clubs, etc... what else are the differences of living in Dubai & Sharjah??

Your Suggestions any sort of would be much appreciated,

Regards,
Jitesh


----------



## twowheelsgood

I suggest you look on Dubizzle and use their search engine for item 1.


----------



## Lankrocks

twowheelsgood said:


> I suggest you look on Dubizzle and use their search engine for item 1.


Bro i am already using Dubizzle & property finder... still no luck..

Any other suggestions??

Thanks @twowheelsgood


----------



## Froglet

Lankrocks said:


> Bro i am already using Dubizzle & property finder... still no luck..
> 
> Any other suggestions??
> 
> Thanks @twowheelsgood


What do you mean with 'no luck'? I just checked on Propertyfinder and there are 179 apartments that fit your requirements:

https://www.propertyfinder.ae/search?l=0.7&q=&c=2&t=&rp=y&pf=40000&pt=50000&bf=1&bt=1&af=&at=&fu=0


----------



## kevinindubai

1. Al Qusais 1, 2, 3, Karama, Bur Dubai. If your not looking for a high rise you can easily score a 1BR w basics for that price.
2. No, traffic 24/7. Over congested. Though rents can be dirt cheap, but, not worth the stress.
3. If Dubai is liberal, and Riyadh is conservative. Sharjah is somewhere in between leaning more towards conservative though. I honestly cannot stand Sharjah, that being said Qusais 1 (near dubai-sharjah border) is a really nice area to raise a family .


----------



## Nyson13

*Monthly Apt. in Dubai*

New here and am looking for an apartment to rent monthly in Dubai. My price range would be AED2500-AED7000 for a studio - is this a realistic amount of money to spend (and is 1 end of that range more likely)? Don't have a real sense of price points yet in the city. Also, where would you suggest looking online to have the most success? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## QOFE

Nyson13 said:


> New here and am looking for an apartment to rent monthly in Dubai. My price range would be AED2500-AED7000 for a studio - is this a realistic amount of money to spend (and is 1 end of that range more likely)? Don't have a real sense of price points yet in the city. Also, where would you suggest looking online to have the most success? Thanks so much for your help!


Probably closer to upper than lower end for something decent.

Online, check out the ads on:
Dubizzle
Propertyfinder
Justrentals
bayut


----------



## Lankrocks

kevinindubai said:


> 1. Al Qusais 1, 2, 3, Karama, Bur Dubai. If your not looking for a high rise you can easily score a 1BR w basics for that price.
> 2. No, traffic 24/7. Over congested. Though rents can be dirt cheap, but, not worth the stress.
> 3. If Dubai is liberal, and Riyadh is conservative. Sharjah is somewhere in between leaning more towards conservative though. I honestly cannot stand Sharjah, that being said Qusais 1 (near dubai-sharjah border) is a really nice area to raise a family .




Thank you kevin bhai for your valubale suggestions.


----------



## MisterX

Hee Guys & Girls,

I need your help. I will be arriving in Dubai next week and my roomhunt has not been sucessful as of yet...I will be working in Media City, therefore I would prefer something in JBR/Marina. My budget is 'only' 4K AED per month for a room (not bedspace). I have been browsing the web sufficiently to understand that some towers are dissuaded due to poor maintenace/noise. I do not mind living with other people...so a shared appartment is fine. I checked dubizzle, but my question for now is: which towers can you guys recommend me to look at with my budget?

Thank you in advance

Kind regards,

X (Male)


----------



## shuaib9

Out of interest, how long did it take you guys to move into your apartment after paying deposit etc?

is it true some places take upto 2 weeks before you can move in?

also, how long does it take to get DEWA connection if doing manually through service centres?


----------



## gianera

Hey guys! 
Yesterday I was up reading this thread until 2am - first of all thanks so much to all of you for taking the time to share such important tips and I hope that I will able to share some first hand knowledge after a few months here!

I have just relocated to Dubai, officially about 3 weeks ago, though I have been coming and going for a few months. Based on suggestions I am temporarily staying in an apt hotel while hoarding cash for the big expenditures that will come with renting.
I already had so many questions answered by your posts but I don't find much specific info about the area I have been eyeing. I will share my needs/budget and would love and appreciate if someone could share thoughts

minum of 2 anything extra is ok but not mandatory. Budget 250.000/year if it was my astonishingly perfect dream house I could go up to 270k - love to be close to the beach and a pool would be awesome. Traffic is totally irrelevant as I either work out of UAE or from home.

Now the tough part: I HATE coumpounds, I need utmost privacy for myself, my family, friends and my customers and guests (i'm not a drug dealer!) I love throwing parties, lunches, dinner, I often have my customers over and so on.
I have lived in various countries in the region and I can't put up with security calling me every single time saying there is a guest or worse yet asking them for IDs, or conservative local families wondering what goes on in my house, with neighbours peeking in on my property from their windows and so on.

This said, I figured out I need to look for detached villas and combining that with beach proximity I guess I should search in the Haptons but I'm stuck in dubai so I'm looking at the Umm Suqeim/Jumeirah area even if I don't fit in the Jumeirah Jane description.
Houses don't seem overly exciting there especially for an architect such as myself.

Thanks for your suggestions
Jumeirah John-wannabe


----------



## mls082

Does the end of summer affect prices? I have had colleagues and friends recently pick up nicely furnished places at The Torch & Bay Central for 105,000 AED. In the past few days I have looked at a couple of places in Mag 218 and the furnishings didn't meet my expectations considering they were asking for 120,000 AED.

Accordingly I need help identifying a few towers within my budget to target and I was wondering how others have done this in the past. I'm sure its no surprise to hear that there is a disparity between what I have found on Dubizzle and what an Agent tells me is still available when I enquire about a listing. My budget is 110,000 AED (ideally 4 cheques) for a reasonably sized 1 bed, fully furnished (modern appliances, nice furnishings) apartment in the Marina. I would also consider JLT if I was in a tower directly next to either metro.


----------



## World2Visit

*Jumeirah/Umm Sequim*



Bigjimbo said:


> Jumeirah/Umm Sequim
> 
> Ranges from exclusive to dilapidated, and again an area that specialist agents have made their own. Source a good one and be guided


Hello Together,

As I (single/50) will be transferred to Dubai by next year I am looking for a rental 1 badroom appartment. My office will be close to Noor Bank station and would like to live near this area.

Can anyone recommend an agent for this area as quoted by Bigjimbo?

Thanks a lot

Micha


----------



## Lavan

Hi everyone,

I'm moving to Dubai soon and I've always been considering the Marina for accommodation. Recently a friend suggest that I stay away from the Marina due to terrible traffic congestion. Can anyone please share more insight into the how bad the traffic is in the Marina and whether it applies to all parts of the community?

Another question: Is the tram really usable for commuting between the Marina and the DIC/Knowledge Village?

Thanks


----------



## QOFE

Lavan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai soon and I've always been considering the Marina for accommodation. Recently a friend suggest that I stay away from the Marina due to terrible traffic congestion. Can anyone please share more insight into the how bad the traffic is in the Marina and whether it applies to all parts of the community?
> 
> Another question: Is the tram really usable for commuting between the Marina and the DIC/Knowledge Village?
> 
> Thanks


It depends whereabouts in Marina. Some parts are worse than others. If you're near one of the metro stations you might get away with living without a car if that's something you want to do.

In regards to the tram, it depends if you're near a stop or not. Check out where the line goes on the map to see if it's anywhere near your office.

Here's a useful Marina thread to read through: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations.html


----------



## QOFE

mls082 said:


> Does the end of summer affect prices? I have had colleagues and friends recently pick up nicely furnished places at The Torch & Bay Central for 105,000 AED. In the past few days I have looked at a couple of places in Mag 218 and the furnishings didn't meet my expectations considering they were asking for 120,000 AED.
> 
> Accordingly I need help identifying a few towers within my budget to target and I was wondering how others have done this in the past. I'm sure its no surprise to hear that there is a disparity between what I have found on Dubizzle and what an Agent tells me is still available when I enquire about a listing. My budget is 110,000 AED (ideally 4 cheques) for a reasonably sized 1 bed, fully furnished (modern appliances, nice furnishings) apartment in the Marina. I would also consider JLT if I was in a tower directly next to either metro.


You can usually get better deals during Ramadan and the summer when a lot of people are away. 
Read this thread, it might give you some pointers. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations.html


----------



## The Rascal

QOFE said:


> You can usually get better deals during Ramadan and the summer when a lot of people are away.
> Read this thread, it might give you some pointers. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations.html


He's got a long wait then....


----------



## QOFE

The Rascal said:


> He's got a long wait then....


So he does... I only answered the question, mind you.


----------



## rockyindian

*1 BHK around DHCC area*

Hi,
Thanks for a very informative topic.

I am moving from India to Dubai Health Care City as a Pediatrician. I would like to rent studio or 1BHK apt in nearby areas only considering the nature of my work. 

Please guide.

Regards.


----------



## Hunt

*Location, location, location*

Hello, great thorougher breakdown of accommodation options. I have secured a job around Jumeirah 3 and so I was thinking of looking for a place in Al Satwa, Al Wasl, or anywhere along the Jumeirah beach 1-2-3 area? Can you comment on any of these regions as you seem to know a lot about the regions of Dubai.
Many thanks in advance
Regards


----------



## rsinner

Hunt said:


> Hello, great thorougher breakdown of accommodation options. I have secured a job around Jumeirah 3 and so I was thinking of looking for a place in Al Satwa, Al Wasl, or anywhere along the Jumeirah beach 1-2-3 area? Can you comment on any of these regions as you seem to know a lot about the regions of Dubai.
> Many thanks in advance
> Regards


Whats your budget? Villa or apartment? How big a place? Is school run a consideration?


----------



## sburt

Does anyone have any tips for negotiating rent in Dubai? Especially if the rent is specified as 1 chk from the beginning? Would love to here what you did.

Also not a single realtor has gotten back to me on dubizzle. What gives? I have an international number but have used custom responses and always leave my email. Doesn't matter if they are selling in Deira or the Burj Khalifa, I get ignored and have no idea why.


----------



## LesFroggitts

sburt said:


> Does anyone have any tips for negotiating rent in Dubai? Especially if the rent is specified as 1 chk from the beginning? Would love to here what you did.
> 
> Also not a single realtor has gotten back to me on dubizzle. What gives? I have an international number but have used custom responses and always leave my email. Doesn't matter if they are selling in Deira or the Burj Khalifa, I get ignored and have no idea why.


They're not going to call you back on an international number, those listings are designed for those that are on the ground actually looking at properties. The turn-over of rentals here means that quite likely anything you see on Dubizzle will have either already gone or will be gone in a couple of days (and no, they don't remove the listing as it continues to generate leads).

You need to be on the ground here to stand any chance of finding anything suitable, the photos shown on Dubizzle are often not even the apartment you think you're looking at.

As for negotiating on the cheques, yes some landlords will increase to two or four cheques, BUT this WILL increase the rent and your commission fee to the realtor - not to mention increasing your Housing 'Tax' paid through your utilities bill.


----------



## sburt

LesFroggitts said:


> They're not going to call you back on an international number, those listings are designed for those that are on the ground actually looking at properties. The turn-over of rentals here means that quite likely anything you see on Dubizzle will have either already gone or will be gone in a couple of days (and no, they don't remove the listing as it continues to generate leads).
> 
> You need to be on the ground here to stand any chance of finding anything suitable, the photos shown on Dubizzle are often not even the apartment you think you're looking at.
> 
> As for negotiating on the cheques, yes some landlords will increase to two or four cheques, BUT this WILL increase the rent and your commission fee to the realtor - not to mention increasing your Housing 'Tax' paid through your utilities bill.


This is helpful. I do live in Dubai but do not yet have a local number. Hopefully specifying that will help in the meantime. As far as negotiating I was looking to do the opposite of what you said, lower my rent by offering 1 check, but many properties specify this already. I read often about how rents are lowering here and want to make sure I see that benefit


----------



## LesFroggitts

sburt said:


> This is helpful. I do live in Dubai but do not yet have a local number. Hopefully specifying that will help in the meantime. As far as negotiating I was looking to do the opposite of what you said, lower my rent by offering 1 check, but many properties specify this already. I read often about how rents are lowering here and want to make sure I see that benefit


Might be of use updating your profile to show your location as Dubai rather than USA - this helps those answering posts in knowing you're here rather than abroad.

One tact to use with the realtors, is to get them pushing the landlord for a discount against a single cheque. Normally agents aren't keen on doing this because it obviously reduces their commission - the way round that is to offer them the full commission dependent upon them achieving a suitable rental discount.


----------



## Nursemanit

Also , get a local cell phone , it takes 10 minutes and is much cheaper than using a US phone here.


----------



## Hunt

rsinner said:


> Whats your budget? Villa or apartment? How big a place? Is school run a consideration?


Hi. We are not sure about our budget sorry but we are looking between 80,000 - 100,000 Dh if possible? It is just for me and my wife and we have no kids so no need for school runs. A apartment would be fine, I thing a villa will be too expensive from what I hear. Around 70-100sq meters (230-330 feet).

Those locations are just an idea, happy to be elsewhere.

Cheers


----------



## fabiio

Dear All,

Could you please give me more details about JLT and Dubai Marine?
Which is the best place to rent an apartment? Pros and Cons ????

Does someone live in a house? Which is a good place to rent a house?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheshiregirl

Hi,

How much on average are utility bills on the Palm? looking at studios and 1/2 beds

thanks,
cg


----------



## _runningbee

*Park Towers - DIFC*

Hi all - I've just arrived in Dubai and my work accommodation is running out.
I've seen a place in Park Tower A which I love, but there was a comment I found online about the air conditioning struggling a little in summer with the glass facade. My colleagues have said this is usual anywhere you stay in Dubai - is that true? I am so nervous about summer !

Also, I've read most of the forums, but could someone confirm these are the only fee's I will be up for:

Upfront
- Apartment cost/number of cheques
- Real Estate commission
- Security Deposit
- Ejari
- DEWA Connection

Monthly
- Maintenance cost (one of my colleague's said the Landlord pays this?)
- Chiller
- DEWA usage
- Internet

Thank you!!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Hunt said:


> Hi. We are not sure about our budget sorry but we are looking between 80,000 - 100,000 Dh if possible?


Try using Dubizzle - set the location and the total and see what turn up.

Its not that difficult.


----------



## Stuckmojo

Hi All, I read through this very informative thread as I prepare to relocate to Dubai next Friday. 

I have been looking at moving into a 1-bed flat around JBR/JLT/Marina and I heard all the reasons to stay in JLT for better value for money et cetera. 

Budget 100 to 110k, with a bit of upside for something nicer. 

So that was the plan until I thought I might just avoid the hassle of dealing with bills, chillers and stuff like that and move into one of those serviced studios around the Marina for about 100K AED all included. 

It seems like a logical move for me as I will be travelling extensively and my wife will only be around Dubai 1 week per month or so. 

Any thoughts? 

thanks for Reading


----------



## spidy

thanks.. post deleted as it has been answered in the next page


----------



## lngxx

Hi, in January me and my Family are going to move to Dubai. I am looking now apartments, and I have a couple of questions, maybe you can answer them. So how should I know the agency is reliable? Can I ask from the rent prices any bargain, if yes, how much? We would like to live in the Marina, our budget is 120-135k, could you recommend bulidings there? What about a JBR, they are still in good conditions or they are old and bad?


----------



## twowheelsgood

lngxx said:


> Hi, in January me and my Family are going to move to Dubai. I am looking now apartments, and I have a couple of questions, maybe you can answer them. So how should I know the agency is reliable? Can I ask from the rent prices any bargain, if yes, how much? We would like to live in the Marina, our budget is 120-135k, could you recommend bulidings there? What about a JBR, they are still in good conditions or they are old and bad?


Look on Dubizzle and judge from that.

No agencies are consistently reliable - the market here is very fluid and its down to individual agents. All you can do is ak for their certification but that doesn't make them reliable. 

The way rentals work here is NOT like Europe, as its a free for all. You can ask for discounts but you have little leverage. 

Simply put, wait until you are here and go looking - because no agent will do anything for you until they know you have the cash and are ready to sign up. And anything that you like now, will not be here in January - or if it is, its because there's either something badly wrong with it, or a ridiculous price.


----------



## notdave

Ask for their registration... AND check it...

Dubai Land Department list of registered brokers

Will tell you if they have a current RERA registration... which is slightly more protection than none at all.

Many Dubizzle ads we looked at last year had RERA numbers... that were fictitious.
Many used somebody elses. We rang a couple of the office number rather than just individuals mobile numbers. Then, asking for the broker by name... we were met with quite a few "who... no sorry he doesn't work here" replies... and no knowledge of the property from anybody there.

If is a shark-fest here... and if they think you're "new"... heaven help you.

(I'm sure you already know this... just reiterating it... again)


----------



## mariot

Try Propertfinder for rental searches, easier user interface and they have a verified listing category where agent and owner must supply title deed and proof of identity. Easier to weed out the ghost properties.


----------



## dsharma

Hello, 

I will be moving in to Dubai by the end of Jan next year, any suggestions on renting an apartment in the Burj Khalifa towers ? I am super exited to live on the worlds tallest building. I see the rents on Dubizzle ranging from AED 150k-Infinity per year. I have 3 questions:

1. What would be the other bills that i will have to consider (i.e, Maintenance, Utilities, and the likes of it)

2. How is the building to live in general ? In terms of general issues like neighbors, Security Procedures of a Guest entry, Parking and things like that.

Will be grateful to anyone who could take the initiative of giving me a detailed reply. 

Before someone asks, Yes, I am being sponsored by a client and will be there on a long term assignment and single. I have a limit of about AED 250k for housing per year. 

Will be eternally grateful if a current resident would let me get in touch with him/her in emails to connect and understand better.


----------



## Saad Arif

Hi dsharma,

First of all, Welcome to Dubai habibi.

Since you have a housing budget of 250K/ year and your preference is to find something in Burj Khalifa, you can easily rent a 2 bedroom apartment in this budget. You might be getting confused about why some apartments have a rent of 150k and some are priced very high? Considering you want to rent a 2 bedroom, the price on lower floors will be lesser as compared to the higher floors unless you reach to the clouds 

Let me address your two questions here as well.
1) You will have to bear utility bills. The maintenance and any other charges are paid by the landlord.
2) Well, it is Burj Khalifa so in general it is a great place to live. However if you are situated above 60th floor, you will need to use two elevators, which some people try to avoid but again it depends on your preference. In case if you are expecting some guests, you will have to inform the management as walk in guests are not allowed inside Burj Khalifa so security is very strict.

I hope above information helped you.
In case if you need any more assistance, send me a message.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

dsharma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be moving in to Dubai by the end of Jan next year, any suggestions on renting an apartment in the Burj Khalifa towers ? I am super exited to live on the worlds tallest building. I see the rents on Dubizzle ranging from AED 150k-Infinity per year. I have 3 questions:
> 
> 1. What would be the other bills that i will have to consider (i.e, Maintenance, Utilities, and the likes of it)
> 
> 2. How is the building to live in general ? In terms of general issues like neighbors, Security Procedures of a Guest entry, Parking and things like that.
> 
> Will be grateful to anyone who could take the initiative of giving me a detailed reply.
> 
> Before someone asks, Yes, I am being sponsored by a client and will be there on a long term assignment and single. I have a limit of about AED 250k for housing per year.
> 
> Will be eternally grateful if a current resident would let me get in touch with him/her in emails to connect and understand better.


Don't think your other thread regarding security holds any water now. If you require the security level you claim these questions would be handled by your corporate security team. Very nieve or perhaps just bored perhaps? Living the dream............


----------



## Tammles

Hello!

My wife and I are moving from London to Dubai in March. We do not plan on driving while in Dubai, so living close to public transport is important.

I will be working in the DIFC, close to a metro station. Are there any particular areas well served by metro that we should be looking at for accommodation? Our budget is 100-150k.

Many thanks


----------



## Sunder

Tammles said:


> Hello!
> 
> My wife and I are moving from London to Dubai in March. We do not plan on driving while in Dubai, so living close to public transport is important.
> 
> I will be working in the DIFC, close to a metro station. Are there any particular areas well served by metro that we should be looking at for accommodation? Our budget is 100-150k.
> 
> Many thanks


Business Bay, JLT,Marina should be in your budget.


----------



## No0oura

Am looking for bedroom apartment in business bay for monthly rent can any help


----------



## LesFroggitts

No0oura said:


> Am looking for bedroom apartment in business bay for monthly rent can any help


Start looking on Dubbizle and the othr similar sites, get some idea of what's available then start talking the the Real Estate agents (have fun with that).

You won't find agents on here advertising their properties as they won't pay for the advertising so are not allowed to post.


----------



## juicedrop

*Shower Cubicle in Dubai Marina?*

I have just moved to Dubai and looking for an apartment in the Dubai Marina.

I have viewed a lot of buildings and am yet to find any with a shower. Almost all have a shower over a bath which is very undesirable for me.

My question : are there any buildings in the Marina which have a good shower cubicle?

Many thanks
David


----------



## QOFE

juicedrop said:


> I have just moved to Dubai and looking for an apartment in the Dubai Marina.
> 
> I have viewed a lot of buildings and am yet to find any with a shower. Almost all have a shower over a bath which is very undesirable for me.
> 
> My question : are there any buildings in the Marina which have a good shower cubicle?
> 
> Many thanks
> David


Unfortunately shower cubicles seem to be rare here in smaller apartments. They tend to only put them in 2+ bedroom apartments. The only one bedroom apartment I've seen with a separate shower cubicle was in one of the Golf Towers in Greens.


----------



## meshed

*JLT "Lake City" Tower*

Hi, I went to see a studio on JLT, Lake City tower. Fantastic location - just 2 minutes away from the metro, and all the eateries, and grocery stores etc in the JLT area. The building is a bit old and the lift and stuff weren't classy like some of the other apartments in the area. The studio itself has kitchen appliances built in. For all this, the ask was 60k AED, and with some negotiation, the landlord is willing to come down to 56k AED. I smell a rat. Does anyone else have any experience with this particular building? Kindly advise....Thanks!


----------



## Marsellus

Hello all - thanks for this helpful forum which is answering lots of questios I have.

I am a self-employed commodity trader and considering to move my office and personal residence to Dubai. As I am travelling through different countries most of the time, I will only be in Dubai for about a week every 2-3 months - thus not really needing a separate office and appartment / house.

Is there a possibility to rent an office with bedroom/bathroom in one of the free zones, for example in DMCC? I have no idea whether such a thing is indeed available / allowed. As far as I can see, you can only find offices in Free Zones and you are to rent a separate house / appartment for your personal residence.

Hopefully someone can clarify this a bit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## QOFE

johndavisusa said:


> These sites actually proved to be too much useful for me! Hope this will help many people out there.


Your links are "too much useless" for renting in Dubai.


----------



## mark woodsey

*mark woods*

Thanks I am moving to Dubai shortly are all rents payed yearly up front as the company I will be working for said you can pay just monthly


----------



## LesFroggitts

The answers you're looking for are all covered in this thread - please take the time to read through, then if you cannot find something please do come back and request specific advice.


----------



## Marium88

*Al Jabel*

HI we are moving to Dubai soon. My husbands work is in al Jabel. We are looking at places near there. Is that a good area


----------



## Julie.B

Very good insight to renting. Just wondered what you think about flat share and what are the pros and cons?


----------



## mariot

Julie.B said:


> Very good insight to renting. Just wondered what you think about flat share and what are the pros and cons?


Time to do some reading


----------



## jarvo

Hi All, 

Hoping to pick your brains about tenancy contracts in Dubai!

My tenancy contract expires in March and I want to renew. Two points:

1. Can the landlord increase my rent now? The calculator says a 5% increase, but she has not given me notification of any rent increases (90 days’ notice required per UAE law?).

2. The landlord mentioned recently that she was looking to sell the apartment, and I would need to vacate. However, I understand the landlord would, by UAE law, have to give me 12 months’ notice to vacate the property?

I just wondered what my position was, any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## akds1206

I'm looking for a short term furnished flat on monthly basis. I saw on dubizzle but I am bit skeptical about all these commission fees requested by agents. A commission for a whole year rent is ranging from 3500 to 4500 but I'm only staying for 2 months and yet they're asking me for half the price which is absurd. Is that acceptable? Does short term rentals have contracts? Has anyone tried renting for short term?


----------



## mariot

jarvo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping to pick your brains about tenancy contracts in Dubai!
> 
> My tenancy contract expires in March and I want to renew. Two points:
> 
> 1. Can the landlord increase my rent now? The calculator says a 5% increase, but she has not given me notification of any rent increases (90 days&#146; notice required per UAE law?).
> 
> 2. The landlord mentioned recently that she was looking to sell the apartment, and I would need to vacate. However, I understand the landlord would, by UAE law, have to give me 12 months&#146; notice to vacate the property?
> 
> I just wondered what my position was, any advice you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


1 if no notice received 90 days before expiry no changes allowed to your existing tenancy contract. To secure your price position draw up all your payments as the previous year and deposit same at rera with copies of previous tenancy contract 

Text message WhatsApp email snail mail all accepted notice methods for rental increases


2 you have to to receive written notice of requirement for you to vacate 12 months later if property being sold this must be by registered mail system


----------



## twowheelsgood

akds1206 said:


> I'm looking for a short term furnished flat on monthly basis. I saw on dubizzle but I am bit skeptical about all these commission fees requested by agents. A commission for a whole year rent is ranging from 3500 to 4500 but I'm only staying for 2 months and yet they're asking me for half the price which is absurd. Is that acceptable? Does short term rentals have contracts? Has anyone tried renting for short term?


Try apartment hotels instead.


----------



## Volrath16

Hope the quote is correct ,
Also have the same questions do we need a contract if one wants to rent an apartment for 2/3 months ?




akds1206 said:


> I'm looking for a short term furnished flat on monthly basis. I saw on dubizzle but I am bit skeptical about all these commission fees requested by agents. A commission for a whole year rent is ranging from 3500 to 4500 but I'm only staying for 2 months and yet they're asking me for half the price which is absurd. Is that acceptable? Does short term rentals have contracts? Has anyone tried renting for short term?


----------



## LesFroggitts

Volrath16 said:


> Hope the quote is correct ,
> Also have the same questions do we need a contract if one wants to rent an apartment for 2/3 months ?


Any short term rental outside of a full year would be an unofficial arrangement (flat share or similar) other than in the case of booking a Hotel Apartment.

Housing contracts are for 12 months here and only available to those who have achieved full residency status.


----------



## Volrath16

Ty for the reply , so basically I would be even more subject to scams or losing my money if I go for a monthly rent apartment for my first two months in Dubai until I have visa and bank account and all that...



LesFroggitts said:


> Volrath16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the quote is correct ,
> Also have the same questions do we need a contract if one wants to rent an apartment for 2/3 months ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any short term rental outside of a full year would be an unofficial arrangement (flat share or similar) other than in the case of booking a Hotel Apartment.
> 
> Housing contracts are for 12 months here and only available to those who have achieved full residency status.
Click to expand...


----------



## LesFroggitts

Volrath16 said:


> Ty for the reply , so basically I would be even more subject to scams or losing my money if I go for a monthly rent apartment for my first two months in Dubai until I have visa and bank account and all that...


What Scams?

If you're referring to the agent's commissions, these are not a scam, they are simply the commission charge that is the market norm.

Finding you a short term rental is probably harder that finding you a long term one, so why there should be a larger reduction in their commission is beyond me.

Monthly Rental = Hotel Apartment = No Agent Commission necessary


----------



## Volrath16

I explained myself wrong , was not talking about commissions .
Was asking if without a contract I would not be more prone to pay for an apartment for two months and in two weeks some one comes claiming I don't have a contract and forcing me to vacate . But after reading hundred of threads maybe I'm becoming paranoid...



LesFroggitts said:


> Volrath16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ty for the reply , so basically I would be even more subject to scams or losing my money if I go for a monthly rent apartment for my first two months in Dubai until I have visa and bank account and all that...
> 
> 
> 
> What Scams?
> 
> If you're referring to the agent's commissions, these are not a scam, they are simply the commission charge that is the market norm.
> 
> Finding you a short term rental is probably harder that finding you a long term one, so why there should be a larger reduction in their commission is beyond me.
> 
> Monthly Rental = Hotel Apartment = No Agent Commission necessary
Click to expand...


----------



## LesFroggitts

Volrath16 said:


> I explained myself wrong , was not talking about commissions .
> Was asking if without a contract I would not be more prone to pay for an apartment for two months and in two weeks some one comes claiming I don't have a contract and forcing me to vacate . But after reading hundred of threads maybe I'm becoming paranoid...


If you're looking for security of tenancy and legitimacy then I stand by my suggestion that Hotel Apartments is the answer for you.


----------



## mariot

Volrath16 said:


> Ty for the reply , so basically I would be even more subject to scams or losing my money if I go for a monthly rent apartment for my first two months in Dubai until I have visa and bank account and all that...


I'd be more concerned that my future employer is not supplying my accommodation while I'm in process of getting legal status in country.

Hotels are your safest recourse


----------



## Volrath16

They provide a room in a shared vila for the 4 weeks they take to process the visa, But since i Will be losing the house allowance And i intend to have my fiancee visiting 2 weeks after i arrive i Think it wasnt a good deal. Ty all for the input , now just need to find something for 300 aed/day which is not proving itself easy While looking on booking.....



mariot said:


> Volrath16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ty for the reply , so basically I would be even more subject to scams or losing my money if I go for a monthly rent apartment for my first two months in Dubai until I have visa and bank account and all that...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be more concerned that my future employer is not supplying my accommodation while I'm in process of getting legal status in country.
> 
> Hotels are your safest recourse
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rascal

fahdsocial said:


> wow great discussion....


When you have nothing to say, Shut The **** Up.

(Spamming every thread while trying to get people to buy his bulk sms messages, which, it must be said, if his comments are of the same standard as his sms it's money totally down the drain).


----------



## Durise

@ Bigjimbo,

Your post deserve a like and I've already liked. This ultimate guide is worth reading. Thing is no matter you go to Dubai or any other countries in the world, being an immigrant to any country is a great complication to get rent an apartment. Unless you've a relative or friends recommendation.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Durise said:


> @ Bigjimbo,
> 
> Your post deserve a like and I've already liked. This ultimate guide is worth reading. Thing is no matter you go to Dubai or any other countries in the world, being an immigrant to any country is a great complication to get rent an apartment. Unless you've a relative or friends recommendation.


What's so complicated? We've done it throughout the region without any relative or friends recommendations - always found suitable residences without grief.


----------



## Durise

LesFroggitts said:


> What's so complicated? We've done it throughout the region without any relative or friends recommendations - always found suitable residences without grief.


I'm sure you've a British passport, and people with British passport gets extra facilities in any countries.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Durise said:


> I'm sure you've a British passport, and people with British passport gets extra facilities in any countries.


If only that were true - according to your profile you're from the UAE, in which case you should be in a situation much higher than the average expat, unless of course you're not really declaring your true origin. I suspect you're actually in or from Bangladesh.


----------



## QOFE

Durise said:


> I'm sure you've a British passport, and people with British passport gets extra facilities in any countries.


Please do enlighten us all about what "extra facilities" British passport holders supposedly get in "any country".

I can tell you that here in UAE British passport holders don't get any "extra facilities".


----------



## mrbucko

Hello,

I've just joined the forum ahead of a potential move to Dubai with my family (I'm at offer stage) and I have a couple of questions. I'd be really grateful if somebody could answer them for me:

1) How long should I book into a hotel on arrival? Is 4 weeks enough to get the paperwork through to be able to commence a tenancy or should I book for 8 weeks to be safe? The serviced apartments are next to the office so spending longer there isn't a disaster.

2) How negotiable are the quoted tenancy rates? Propertyfinder.ae suggests that the actual transaction price is consistently 15-25% below the asking price depending on the area. Is this accurate market practice? Should I budget to be paying a similarly reduced price?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar

mrbucko said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just joined the forum ahead of a potential move to Dubai with my family (I'm at offer stage) and I have a couple of questions. I'd be really grateful if somebody could answer them for me:
> 
> 1) How long should I book into a hotel on arrival? Is 4 weeks enough to get the paperwork through to be able to commence a tenancy or should I book for 8 weeks to be safe? The serviced apartments are next to the office so spending longer there isn't a disaster.
> 
> 2) How negotiable are the quoted tenancy rates? Propertyfinder.ae suggests that the actual transaction price is consistently 15-25% below the asking price depending on the area. Is this accurate market practice? Should I budget to be paying a similarly reduced price?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
1) depends how good and organized your PRO is - good ones will be able to help you get things done quicker. You would also need to pay for VIP service at all the centres (medical etc.) to speed things up.
2) unlikely to get such a discount. Will you be bringing enough money or getting a loan to pay your annual rent in 1 cheque? This would give you some negotiation room for a small discount.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mrbucko

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> 1) depends how good and organized your PRO is - good ones will be able to help you get things done quicker. You would also need to pay for VIP service at all the centres (medical etc.) to speed things up.
> 2) unlikely to get such a discount. Will you be bringing enough money or getting a loan to pay your annual rent in 1 cheque? This would give you some negotiation room for a small discount.
> Cheers
> Steve


Steve, thanks for the responses to both my threads. Much appreciated.


----------



## ortho55

What about around the WAFI mall? I will work in DHCC and it looked like a nice neighborhood.
Thanks for all the information, very helpful.


----------



## mehdi9115

*Which parts of dubai good for single males*

HI single male, in offer stage of teaching job in dubai? 

Which areas are good for single Expats, wanting a city life. 
21,000 AED a month? Is that good? should I try and negotiate my salary? 

Mehdi


----------



## rsinner

mehdi9115 said:


> HI single male, in offer stage of teaching job in dubai?
> 
> Which areas are good for single Expats, wanting a city life.
> 21,000 AED a month? Is that good? should I try and negotiate my salary?
> 
> Mehdi


From the industry perspective: 21K for a teacher is on the higher end from what I have seen. 
From a cost of living perspective: In absolute terms, it is a doable salary for a single guy, but not fantastic. People can live on far less, and some people cannot make ends meet with a far higher salary. But 21K is definitely okay. 

If you can, negotiate, if there is no harm in it.
All the best!


----------



## mrbucko

I'm looking for a family friendly villa (or apartment) complex which has a licensed bar onsite or within easy walking distance.

I've searched this thread and the wider forum but I can't find a list of such areas.

Please could someone list these for me? We're moving to Dubai soon and it would be good to locate ourselves somewhere that we can easily pop out for a drink if we feel like it.

Many thanks.


----------



## QOFE

mrbucko said:


> I'm looking for a family friendly villa (or apartment) complex which has a licensed bar onsite or within easy walking distance.
> 
> I've searched this thread and the wider forum but I can't find a list of such areas.
> 
> Please could someone list these for me? We're moving to Dubai soon and it would be good to locate ourselves somewhere that we can easily pop out for a drink if we feel like it.
> 
> Many thanks.


It depends on what budget you have. There are plenty of places with bars within walking distance. Here are just some that I can think of:

Palm Jumeirah, several bars in the Shoreline apartment blocks and next to Marina Residences there are some new bars too. Fairmont hotel has bars and there are more hotels popping up there now. I think the Viceroy will open this year.

JBR, plenty of hotel bars 

Dubai Marina and JLT pick an apartment near a hotel

Villas, all the below areas have some sort of bar. You just need to pick a villa near it to be within walking distance. If it's a big estate it can be a very long walk.
Lakes 
Jumeirah Island 
Emirates Hills 
Jebel Ali Village (what's left of it after the rain storm...)
Victory Heights

The list above is not a comprehensive list but should give you some guideline. Check on the map which places have a licensed hotel near the property.


----------



## mehdi9115

*tips of bartering when renting*

Hi 

I am currently looking for an apartment, I have made a few enquires in dubai marina and JLT, most places within my budget are around 110,000 to 120,000 a year. 

My question is, how much bartering can I do? what price could I get it down to?

and does anyone have any tips to help? 

Thanks


----------



## new-xpat

mehdi9115 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently looking for an apartment, I have made a few enquires in dubai marina and JLT, most places within my budget are around 110,000 to 120,000 a year.
> 
> My question is, how much bartering can I do? what price could I get it down to?
> 
> and does anyone have any tips to help?
> 
> Thanks


Hi. Most of the landlords are open for negotiation however, if you pay them using a single cheque, that's when you get the best deal!


----------



## twowheelsgood

new-xpat said:


> Hi. Most of the landlords are open for negotiation however, if you pay them using a single cheque, that's when you get the best deal!


But still don't expect much. there is still a shortage of decent accommodation in popular areas of Dubai and that means landlords still get their pound of flesh.


----------



## Volrath16

twowheelsgood said:


> But still don't expect much. there is still a shortage of decent accommodation in popular areas of Dubai and that means landlords still get their pound of flesh.


and whenever you see something advertised 15% under all the other apartments in the same area with the same number of bedrooms be prepared to be shocked when visiting!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Volrath16 said:


> and whenever you see something advertised 15% under all the other apartments in the same area with the same number of bedrooms be prepared to be shocked when visiting!


But you won't visit 'that one' as it will have gone the day before and you'll be shown a more expensive one.


----------



## mehdi9115

Thank you all for the feedback I appreciate it
Do any of you have any names of estate agents that are good?

Also as I'll need to be in a hotel apartment for a bit. Do any of you know of good ones around the marina? That I could stay in for the first few weeks or month before moving in somewhere


----------



## Volrath16

mehdi9115 said:


> Thank you all for the feedback I appreciate it
> Do any of you have any names of estate agents that are good?
> 
> Also as I'll need to be in a hotel apartment for a bit. Do any of you know of good ones around the marina? That I could stay in for the first few weeks or month before moving in somewhere


for my budget I looked into Tecom cause it was around 1.500 per month less than Marina


----------



## Roxtec Blue

mehdi9115 said:


> Thank you all for the feedback I appreciate it
> Do any of you have any names of estate agents that are good?
> 
> Also as I'll need to be in a hotel apartment for a bit. Do any of you know of good ones around the marina? That I could stay in for the first few weeks or month before moving in somewhere


Good estate agents is an oxymoron in this part of the world.


----------



## new-xpat

mehdi9115 said:


> Thank you all for the feedback I appreciate it
> Do any of you have any names of estate agents that are good?
> 
> Also as I'll need to be in a hotel apartment for a bit. Do any of you know of good ones around the marina? That I could stay in for the first few weeks or month before moving in somewhere


Im not connected with them but try echoxpats for both your needs


----------



## new-xpat

JiggyJaggy said:


> I am thinking of moving to the JBR with my OH. What is the going rate of 2 bed apartments there now? Im thinking £130-150k AED for a decent apartment? How negotiable are these in people's experience? Thanks in advance for your input.


I guess it''ll be around 160-170k AED for a decent one in JBR


----------



## twowheelsgood

1. You wont get less than a year most places so 6 months seriously narrows the field unless you are renting a furnished or serviced apartment.

2. The cheap ones are often 'bait and switch' adverts to reel you in. They will tell you they are all gone but they have this nicer one at ....... or its at round level with a nice view of the queue at a cashpoint


----------



## new-xpat

My friend lives in Marina on a 1 BR apartment and he's paying 130k a year. And yeah, leasing term is only for 1 year.
What type business are you setting up?


----------



## yaric

Hi All,

Can anyone advice how much is for chiller in JLT? 
I'm just wondering if it's worth to pay more for Green Lakes Towers and have chiller free.

yaric


----------



## Reddiva

yaric said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone advice how much is for chiller in JLT?
> I'm just wondering if it's worth to pay more for Green Lakes Towers and have chiller free.
> 
> yaric



A colleague lives in JLT and she said AED300 winter AED500 Summer


----------



## mrbucko

How long does it take to get off the Palm and onto the main road into Dubai at 7.00/7.30am?

I've heard good things about living on there and I'm looking into the north facing Shoreline Apartment complex. But for these, you have to loop back around the one-way system to leave the islands, and having visited Atlantis as a tourist and queued to get off during mid-afternoon, I have concerns about how bad it might get during rush hour.


----------



## twowheelsgood

mrbucko said:


> How long does it take to get off the Palm and onto the main road into Dubai at 7.00/7.30am?


5 minutes from the Marina Residences. Its busier at 1630 weekdays when the builders knock off.



mrbucko said:


> But for these, you have to loop back around the one-way system to leave the islands


It takes practically no time at all.



mrbucko said:


> and having visited Atlantis as a tourist


........... at weekends when everyone is coming off the beach by any chance?

I've lived there for three years in Shoreline 11 and Marina Residences and the only queues have been over the last year due to the Nakheel Mall construction. The loop as you put it, puts you on the south side service road which allows you to skirt any queues from the Fronds and rejoin before the Al Ittihad park bridge.

Its not an issue during working hours.


----------



## mrbucko

twowheelsgood said:


> 5 minutes from the Marina Residences. Its busier at 1630 weekdays when the builders knock off.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes practically no time at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ........... at weekends when everyone is coming off the beach by any chance?
> 
> I've lived there for three years in Shoreline 11 and Marina Residences and the only queues have been over the last year due to the Nakheel Mall construction. The loop as you put it, puts you on the south side service road which allows you to skirt any queues from the Fronds and rejoin before the Al Ittihad park bridge.
> 
> Its not an issue during working hours.


Many thanks. Sounds like it is definitely an option then. It would be very nice being right on the beach.


----------



## twowheelsgood

mrbucko said:


> It would be very nice being right on the beach.


What makes you think you will have access to the beach ? 

You'll have to join one of the beach clubs for that.


----------



## mrbucko

twowheelsgood said:


> What makes you think you will have access to the beach ?
> 
> You'll have to join one of the beach clubs for that.


Really?

I thought this was included with Shoreline Apartments. A friend of a friend lives there and apparently gets onto the beach for free, but his fiancee doesn't as she wasn't put onto the tenancy agreement as her residency status was outstanding when they signed-up to the apartment, and she therefore has to pay 60 AED each time she wants to join him on the sand.


----------



## twowheelsgood

mrbucko said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought this was included with Shoreline Apartments. A friend of a friend lives there and apparently gets onto the beach for free, but his fiancee doesn't as she wasn't put onto the tenancy agreement as her residency status was outstanding when they signed-up to the apartment, and she therefore has to pay 60 AED each time she wants to join him on the sand.


Some do, and some don't and its becoming less common as rentals are renewed at dropping prices.

And you don't get membership of the good ones - just the ones with bare sand and no facilities


----------



## twowheelsgood

So if you stay in a serviced hotel apartment (like the Fairmont on the Palm, or the Dusit in the Marina) on a long term basis, presumably you won't get a tenancy agreement capable of getting your SO residency under your sponsorship ?

I wondered as there are a few families living here who are living here all year and I wondered if they still have to do border runs and how the kids get into a school ?


----------



## rsinner

twowheelsgood said:


> So if you stay in a serviced hotel apartment (like the Fairmont on the Palm, or the Dusit in the Marina) on a long term basis, presumably you won't get a tenancy agreement capable of getting your SO residency under your sponsorship ?
> 
> I wondered as there are a few families living here who are living here all year and I wondered if they still have to do border runs and how the kids get into a school ?


My understanding (from news articles) was that you needed to have an Ejari registered rental agreement OR a long term contract (not sure if it was 6 months or 12 months) from authorised serviced apartments/ hotels to be able to sponsor your family


----------



## nabb

Hi all, 

My Husband has gotten a new job and is going to work in emaar square but that area is just too busy for me I would prefer to be a little out of the busy city.I have looked at Sharjah right outside dubai and came across some new buildings. Is this area as diverse as the city. Are there lots of americans and british to meet? Or once you go out of dubai is it mostly emaratis? Not that anything is wrong with it, it would just be easier for my kids and I to meet people who have more common ground .


----------



## Stevesolar

nabb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Husband has gotten a new job and is going to work in emaar square but that area is just too busy for me I would prefer to be a little out of the busy city.I have looked at Sharjah right outside dubai and came across some new buildings. Is this area as diverse as the city. Are there lots of americans and british to meet? Or once you go out of dubai is it mostly emaratis? Not that anything is wrong with it, it would just be easier for my kids and I to meet people who have more common ground .


Hi,
Sharjah is mainly lower cost than Dubai and is full of Indians - rather than Western expats. Commute to and from Dubai is very bet during rush hour (can be 2 hours each way).
Your husband won't thank you for consigning him to that sort of commute each day!
Have a look at Sports City, Motor City or Silicon Oasis, instead.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## loopyloulu

nabb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Husband has gotten a new job and is going to work in emaar square but that area is just too busy for me I would prefer to be a little out of the busy city.I have looked at Sharjah right outside dubai and came across some new buildings. Is this area as diverse as the city. Are there lots of americans and british to meet? Or once you go out of dubai is it mostly emaratis? Not that anything is wrong with it, it would just be easier for my kids and I to meet people who have more common ground .


Hi, have you looked at Old Town - in Downtown? I also work in Emaar Square & live there. It's about a 15 minute walk and it's so peaceful. Lots of families and children living there. I have a couple of really good property agent contacts for the area if you need any extra help or contacts let me know. Good luck with your search.


----------



## nabb

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Sharjah is mainly lower cost than Dubai and is full of Indians - rather than Western expats. Commute to and from Dubai is very bet during rush hour (can be 2 hours each way).
> Your husband won't thank you for consigning him to that sort of commute each day!
> Have a look at Sports City, Motor City or Silicon Oasis, instead.
> Cheers
> Steve


From the location i am interested in to emaar square it was 22 minute drive on google maps. Also it is barely few minutes out of dubai next to safeer mall. Still to far and full of indians you think ? 
Its so spacious and western and for the price it just makes it that much better. Looking into the other locations you mentioned I would get much less square footage for the same price :/ :/


----------



## LewsTT

Its not far distance wise, the traffic is insane during rush hours. Would not recommend it all. Most of the people that work in Dubai and live in Sharjah do it because they cant afford accommodation in Dubai. Not because its a better place to live. From what I've seen of Sharjah most Western expats would be far more comfortable in Dubai.


----------



## LewsTT

Im personally pondering this question too. Will be heading off to work in Dubai in a few weeks. My office is in Healthcare City which is far closer to Al Nahda or Sharjah than say the likes of Marina, Barsha etc. How long do you guys think the commute would be from there? Does say Al Nahda to Healthcare City sound doable?


----------



## Reddiva

LewsTT said:


> Im personally pondering this question too. Will be heading off to work in Dubai in a few weeks. My office is in Healthcare City which is far closer to Al Nahda or Sharjah than say the likes of Marina, Barsha etc. How long do you guys think the commute would be from there? Does say Al Nahda to Healthcare City sound doable?



All commutes are doable but the traffic from Sharjah into Dubai is horrendous both in the morning and at night, expect to be in the car for a long time
Ittihad road is gridlocked in the morning


----------



## LewsTT

Ah alright I feared as much. You're right. What I meant by doable was if Healthcare city's proximity might mean a more practical commute. 1.5 to 2 hours each way everyday is just crazy no matter how much you're saving on rent.

Cheers. Think I'll look into Silicon Oasis, relatively close and seems decent enough.


----------



## Reddiva

LewsTT said:


> Ah alright I feared as much. You're right. What I meant by doable was if Healthcare city's proximity might mean a more practical commute. 1.5 to 2 hours each way everyday is just crazy no matter how much you're saving on rent.
> 
> Cheers. Think I'll look into Silicon Oasis, relatively close and seems decent enough.



It is worth paying a little more for a stress free drive to work


----------



## LewsTT

I agree.

Has anyone ever done a 6 month contract? I know a year is the norm but is a shorter term possible if you can negotiate it?


----------



## Floridaorange

I know Dubizzle has a short term link under rentals for apartment hotels that rent by the month. I am a bit wary of using Airbnb yet though have seen some good deals on flats as well.


----------



## Floridaorange

*Didn't even think of that*



rsinner said:


> My understanding (from news articles) was that you needed to have an Ejari registered rental agreement OR a long term contract (not sure if it was 6 months or 12 months) from authorised serviced apartments/ hotels to be able to sponsor your family


Oh no  We are returning to Dubai in a few months after living there years back. I thought it might be a good idea to stay at a serviced apartment for 3-4 months while we looked around and took our time. We even considered it long term to save money the first year by not having to come up with MANY deposits, furnishings, etc. It never occurred to me that the family residency could not be processed unless we were in a flat. This is disappointing. Can anyone else advise?

Can anyone advise on how to get more than a 30 day visa at arrival? Easiest way to renew the visa? Perhaps without a visa run? We have young children. What a pain.


----------



## Floridaorange

*Advertising*



LesFroggitts said:


> Start looking on Dubbizle and the othr similar sites, get some idea of what's available then start talking the the Real Estate agents (have fun with that).
> 
> You won't find agents on here advertising their properties as they won't pay for the advertising so are not allowed to post.


Hello there,

I have considered getting my real estate agent license in place upon arrival to Dubai. I worked in the field for 7 years back in the USA. I don't know the specifics yet of what is needed to get myself up and running there but are you saying that if I paid your website I could advertise my services? Would you allow me to pay a fee (and rather than post an ad off to the side) directly respond to people posting on this forum with my information? 

Regards,


----------



## Floridaorange

koinotikos said:


> Can the amount of annual rent in the Tenancy Contract be 0. So if i want to get a husband visa for my wife but my apartment is arranged by the company i work for can i make a tenancy agreement with 0 annual rent?


For those who are curious... We processed the residency visas for the family using the tenancy agreement in the name of the company. Never even thought it would be an issue. They were processed without any trouble. This was in 2010


----------



## Laduree

<SNIP>

We moved over to Dubai in September and didn't start renting until November - Dubizzle was our primary site used to find the right place to live and was in a serviced apartment for 2 months before we got out stuff together and found a nice place to live


----------



## new_in_dubai

Hi everyone,

Do you have any suggestion for place with cheap studios close to the Dubai International Airport? I'm planning to pay for a 1 year contracted and furnished places maximum 72.000 AED. In this case, which area is good to live?
I really care for the car traffic too. I'm planning to have a car. So please advise places with maximum 1 hour traffic at mornings and nights between airport to home.

Thanks in advice


----------



## mushka

As a general rule, how long did you find it took you to move into an apartment after arriving in the UAE? I'm just trying to figure out for how long I should book a hotel for those first few weeks - I guess two weeks is too optimistic to both find a place and deal with all the formalities before moving in, noting I'll have to start work a few days after arriving (so unfortunately can't spend all my time house hunting)? I see a couple of posts back someone mentioning that it took two months. Is that standard?


----------



## LMAshton

The husband and I are in Dubai and looking for a place to live. We've seen a couple of apartments already, neither suitable (one for extreme cockroach infestation), and we've encountered a bait and switch agent. Oh the joys. I'm still making my way through this thread and compiling information. Meanwhile...

We're looking for a one bedroom apartment, clean and in a clean building, with a reasonable kitchen (ie not cramped like some of these apartments have). We would like shopping and restaurants nearby. A bonus would be if there were walking paths. Our upper limit is AED72,000. 

Any suggestions on areas to look at?


----------



## Stevesolar

LMAshton said:


> The husband and I are in Dubai and looking for a place to live. We've seen a couple of apartments already, neither suitable (one for extreme cockroach infestation), and we've encountered a bait and switch agent. Oh the joys. I'm still making my way through this thread and compiling information. Meanwhile...
> 
> We're looking for a one bedroom apartment, clean and in a clean building, with a reasonable kitchen (ie not cramped like some of these apartments have). We would like shopping and restaurants nearby. A bonus would be if there were walking paths. Our upper limit is AED72,000.
> 
> Any suggestions on areas to look at?


Hi,
Have you looked at Sports City, Motor City, IMPZ or Silicon Oasis?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Have you looked at Sports City, Motor City, IMPZ or Silicon Oasis? Cheers Steve


Motor City would suit you but a one bed is AED 80K.


----------



## LMAshton

Thank you for the suggestions. Motor City had no apartments in our price range, but we're looking at Sports City.


----------



## Reddiva

BedouGirl said:


> Motor City would suit you but a one bed is AED 80K.


My friend lives in one of the canal residences at SC and her apartment is huge! no cockroaches, decent sized kitchen albeit a small balcony. Supermarket within walking distance and some restaurants/other shops. Nice pool and clean buildings
She pays 70k


----------



## vorigins

I've seen alot of properties in the Marina area being rented out for 60k to 70k. Can anyone let me know the general conditions of properties at the Marina Area.


----------



## twowheelsgood

vorigins said:


> I've seen alot of properties in the Marina area being rented out for 60k to 70k. Can anyone let me know the general conditions of properties at the Marina Area.


Bit of a vague question to expect people to give you a list isn't it ?

Generally the Marina properties are newish but the inside is pretty much dependent upon the tenant.


----------



## World2Visit

Hi there,
Since 10 days I am relocated from Switzerland to Dubai for the next few years.
Temporarily I am staying in a hotel apartment at the Dubai Marina. Quite nice here 
Especially the Metro is within 5 minutes walking. So I easy can commute to my office at 
Noor Bank.

Today I was taken to an apartment called The Lofts at Business Bay. It's at the 29th floor
and facing Burj Khalifa and the fountains. A real nice view )

Question: Is this a good neighborhood for a sportive single at the age of 50?
Or better searching at Marina or DAMAC metro station?

Comments about this areas are appreciated

Mike


----------



## currently_indian

My lease is due for renewal and I am looking for options. Everywhere I look people say if I break the lease before 12 months I need to pay 2 months penalty. What are my options if I want to get around of this problem ?


----------



## LesFroggitts

If your lease is due for renewal and you don't wish to automatically renew then you have to give notice to the landlord in accordance with the terms of the lease. Doing so on the annual review/renewal time you would not be breaking a lease.


----------



## currently_indian

LesFroggitts said:


> If your lease is due for renewal and you don't wish to automatically renew then you have to give notice to the landlord in accordance with the terms of the lease. Doing so on the annual review/renewal time you would not be breaking a lease.


That is obvious and notice has already been given, but what about new lease terms ? This two months rent clause means if you go in the middle (which most likely would be the case) you will be paying 2 months rent. Mostly people go back in March/April when new school session starts for kids.


----------



## LesFroggitts

currently_indian said:


> That is obvious and notice has already been given, but what about new lease terms ? This two months rent clause means if you go in the middle (which most likely would be the case) you will be paying 2 months rent. Mostly people go back in March/April when new school session starts for kids.


Then it's also "obvious" that you would be breaching the terms of a 12 month tenancy and if the penalty clause is in the lease then it would be payable.

If you don't want that applied to you then you need accommodation that does not have a 12 month term, i.e. hotel apartment etc.


----------



## rsinner

currently_indian said:


> My lease is due for renewal and I am looking for options. Everywhere I look people say if I break the lease before 12 months I need to pay 2 months penalty. What are my options if I want to get around of this problem ?


When I had last researched it, there is no such rule. It is market practice. If there is nothing mentioned in your contract, then the landlord has no obligation to return any cheques. [however, do not take my word for it and do your own research as I haven't read about it in a while] 

Why not discuss with the landlord and extend only up to the school year (which for most expats is Jun/July, not Mar/Apr which is only for the Indian schools). Or try and find a new tenant. Everyone who rents here unfortunately has to deal with this.


----------



## currently_indian

rsinner said:


> Why not discuss with the landlord and extend only up to the school year (which for most expats is Jun/July, not Mar/Apr which is only for the Indian schools). Or try and find a new tenant. Everyone who rents here unfortunately has to deal with this.


So far as I have spoken to few landlords in Mankhool they do not agree with it. I am still open to living in other areas where terms are favorable as I see this area has too much monopoly of landlords where they don't even listen to maintenance complaints. Good thing is rents have started falling in Mankhool area which has so much monopoly, so I just hope terms could be favorable in other areas along with reduced rents.


----------



## currently_indian

Also for vacation notice, is it legal to give notice via email or a paper copy is required. The landlord said email is fine and acknowledged it via email, but just to make sure whether email notice has a valid legal defense or no.


----------



## popupopi

*Rental Options*

Dear Friends,

Need advice on renting a place as i will be moving with my wife and 2 kids (Age 4 and 1), I have following set of queries:

1. My office is located at Hamdan Street, Abu Dhabi, whats best suggested areas in the upper limit budget of AED 80k. Basically a decent place, about 800-1000 sq ft and good ameneties.

2. Is it feasible to stay far and commute daily with car.. or living in Dubai and then commuting...

3. I heard rentals are paid in 1 year advance or 2 cheques for 6 months .. is this everywhere.. or monthly. Rental options are available.

4. Need a nearby school for my elder daughter.. preferred Indian school but can stretch to Internation if living place is really wortg in my budget.

5. Whats approx utility expenses.. gas , electrcity, housekeeping and internet.

Thanks in advance for your guidances.

PP


----------



## twowheelsgood

Live in Abu Dhabi - its quieter and cheaper

You really dont want SZR twice a day, five times a week, possibly for 90-120 minutes each way assuming there are zero crashes.


----------



## mushka

Hi all,

I was just wondering what is the usual time period between finding a place/signing a lease and moving in? Where I currently am, it's often between two days and one week, but I was wondering if it's longer in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. The reason I ask is that I'm moving to AD in September for about three weeks to start work, leaving for two weeks, then coming back "permanently" (well, for a year or two). Is it worth it (or even possible) to sign for a place in that first three week period and then have the lease start upon my return, or should I not bother to look and just wait until I come back?


----------



## LesFroggitts

mushka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wondering what is the usual time period between finding a place/signing a lease and moving in? Where I currently am, it's often between two days and one week, but I was wondering if it's longer in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. The reason I ask is that I'm moving to AD in September for about three weeks to start work, leaving for two weeks, then coming back "permanently" (well, for a year or two). Is it worth it (or even possible) to sign for a place in that first three week period and then have the lease start upon my return, or should I not bother to look and just wait until I come back?


It may need the apartment cleaning/painting prior to your entry - not all places redecorate after the last tenant, they'l wait until the next is showing willingness to move in. That'll take around a week to do and for the paint stink to dissipate.

You'll need your residency completed, with your EID issued, in order to sign the lease and obtain the utilities supply.

As for signing but not starting the lease until your return, I doubt it, if you were the landlord would you want to 'hold' a property unless your in receipt of payment - that's highly unlikely to happen here.


----------



## mushka

LesFroggitts said:


> As for signing but not starting the lease until your return, I doubt it, if you were the landlord would you want to 'hold' a property unless your in receipt of payment - that's highly unlikely to happen here.


Thanks very much - and absolutely (and understandably), I meant more along the lines of if it's likely that the various administrative arrangements after agreeing on a place will take more than two weeks. It sounds like that's not the case, so perhaps it's better I aim to sign something only after my return.

Thanks again!


----------



## saifsoub

*Monthly renting sheikh Mohammad Road*

Hey Everyone , 

i'm looking for monthly 1 BR furnished in an area around Sheikh Mohammad Road because my work in Al- Mamzar/Dubai. 

any area is acceptable than international City Dubai. 

thank you guys in Advance. 

Saif


----------



## Kuttē

QOFE said:


> You would struggle to get a decent 2 bedroom within your budget in Greens.
> Have a look at dubizzle, propertyfinder and justrentals.
> One option could be a one bedroom and study in the Golf towers. The study has windows so it could be used as a small guest room.
> The low rise buildings appear to be a bit run down and the finishes aren't as nice.
> Have look on the map, the buildings nearer the golf course are the nicer ones.


Thought I'd come back to offer some feedback on the 'advice' I was given. Within a few days of this post, I did find a very good 2 bedroom apartment that's very close to the Greens shopping precinct. In fact, it was the first place I saw in the Greens. Not only is the place good, but the landlord is also a decent human being AND the rent came in under budget at 130k per year. 

To the newbies posting and reading here, by all means ask for advice but go out there and try your luck, you never know what can happen!


----------



## QOFE

Kuttē;10613866 said:


> Thought I'd come back to offer some feedback on the 'advice' I was given. Within a few days of this post, I did find a very good 2 bedroom apartment that's very close to the Greens shopping precinct. In fact, it was the first place I saw in the Greens. Not only is the place good, but the landlord is also a decent human being AND the rent came in under budget at 130k per year.
> 
> To the newbies posting and reading here, by all means ask for advice but go out there and try your luck, you never know what can happen!


Well done you. 

I'm not going to spend any time scrolling back to find out when I wrote my post but I think it might have been quite a while ago. To assume and expect that every single advice (as you call it) will apply to ones own circumstances is a bit silly. It all depends on timing, luck and own research/time spent. The rents have gone down now and we expect them to drop further. Of course there are decent landlords here too. Our current and last one have been good. That said, we haven't had any major issues like flooding and don't know how they would've been then. Some landlords here are reluctant to deal with issues and expect the tenant to foot the bill.

One man's shack is another man's castle. If the Greens low rises don't meet my standards doesn't mean that they aren't good enough for somebody else. It all comes down to what standards one is used to and what one is willing to pay for and put up with.


----------



## RIDGELL

World2Visit said:


> Hi there,
> Since 10 days I am relocated from Switzerland to Dubai for the next few years.
> Temporarily I am staying in a hotel apartment at the Dubai Marina. Quite nice here
> Especially the Metro is within 5 minutes walking. So I easy can commute to my office at
> Noor Bank.
> 
> Today I was taken to an apartment called The Lofts at Business Bay. It's at the 29th floor
> and facing Burj Khalifa and the fountains. A real nice view )
> 
> Question: Is this a good neighborhood for a sportive single at the age of 50?
> Or better searching at Marina or DAMAC metro station?
> 
> Comments about this areas are appreciated
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

which is the name of the hotel apartment where you stay in Marina?


----------



## World2Visit

Hi Ridgell,

The hotel is the Lotus Spa & Apartments but absolutely not recommendable: Mold in the rooms everywhere and very slow or unavailable internet. Also next to a mosque and a construction site.

Yesterday I have visited an apartment next to the DAMAC Property Metro station which suits me
very well. Will make my decision today after a view to some flats at Downtown.

Will right about my experiences here later :-0


----------



## RIDGELL

World2Visit said:


> Hi Ridgell,
> 
> The hotel is the Lotus Spa & Apartments but absolutely not recommendable: Mold in the rooms everywhere and very slow or unavailable internet. Also next to a mosque and a construction site.
> 
> Yesterday I have visited an apartment next to the DAMAC Property Metro station which suits me
> very well. Will make my decision today after a view to some flats at Downtown.
> 
> Will right about my experiences here later :-0


Thank you for this feedback, Mike.

I was thinking to live in an apartment hotel instead of just an apartment for my first months in Dubai and was looking for some nice hotel in Marina.
Do you know some apartment hotel to suggest me there?

Thank you


----------



## World2Visit

Hi Ridgell,

My colleague is staying in the Radison Blue at Marina and very happy with the apartment.


----------



## RIDGELL

World2Visit said:


> Hi Ridgell,
> 
> My colleague is staying in the Radison Blue at Marina and very happy with the apartment.


+

Thank you for the feedback. I'm not sure if it would be better moving out directly to apartment or maybe stay for 6 months in an hotel apartment just for the time to acclimatization


----------



## Kashman

*Cancel Lease Renewal*

Hi all, 

My current lease expires at the beginning of September. In early July I told my landlord that I was not planning on renewing because I found a another place which was walking distance to my son's school. I was expecting to take ownership of the new place on August 15.

On August 13, the landlord of the new place had sold the apartment, and the new landlord gave me an eviction notice of 1 year, as he intended to move in with his family. Deciding it did not make sense to move for 1 year and then look for another place, the new landlord agreed to return all my money and agent fees. I then informed my current landlord that I would like to stay and if it would be OK. Although several people had seen my current place and the rent advertised is higher than I currently pay, the landlord being very nice agreed to extend my lease.

However, another unit in the same building that I originally expected to move into has now become available. If I decide to take this place, what are the commitments to my current landlord. Since my lease renews on Sept 1, do I still have a penalty to pay if I decide not to renew ? Or am I good to change my mind again and just leave prior to the renew date ?

I feel awful for doing this to my current landlord, but the move for my son is ideal.

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Useful article on Eviction law I Dubai - the sooner EVERYONE stands up for their rights, the sooner most landlords will start behaving.

Does your landlord want you out of his Dubai property? Here are the laws - Khaleej Times


----------



## Caesium

*Area Recommendations*

Hi All,
First post here but I've read over a lot of posts and wanting to get some suggestions. I am looking into a job opportunity based either at Al Maktoum Airport (Dubai World Central) or Dubai International Airport.
Does anyone have some suggestions on good places to live nearby for myself and my other half, no kids both in mid 20s. Preferably not directly under the flight path. Somewhere in the 100-200k PA price range.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## Churmie

Caesium said:


> Hi All,
> First post here but I've read over a lot of posts and wanting to get some suggestions. I am looking into a job opportunity based either at Al Maktoum Airport (Dubai World Central) or Dubai International Airport.
> Does anyone have some suggestions on good places to live nearby for myself and my other half, no kids both in mid 20s. Preferably not directly under the flight path. Somewhere in the 100-200k PA price range.
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Caesium

Welcome to the boards!

Well both airports are on opposite ends of Dubai. If you was the Al Maktoum end then you might prefer the Dubai Marina, Greens, JLT area, or if you don't want to be in the centre of it all, you could go outside to somewhere like the Ranches.

For the International airport, then the Downtown district would be suitable, though you get less for your money then the southern end of town. This too is pretty vibrant with the Burj Khalifa and Dubai Mall on your doorstep. 

You have a pretty broad budget so you should be able to find something really nice. <SNIP> if you want any further help, and there are usually lots of helpful people on these boards that can answer specific questions.

Lee


----------



## SylvAus

*Living close to work & public transport*

Hi Guys

I will be moving to Dubai shortly to start a new role, and would like some perspectives on whether it is usual (and possible!) to catch public transport to and from work as I am not sure whether my GoogleMaps search is accurate! We may end up getting a car, but are still undecided on this. Also, I will not have parking at my office.

My office will be located very close to the Dubai Mall. I am 29, and am moving with my husband (35) (no kids) and we will be wanting to explore the city and all it has to offer, so we'd like to be close to the action.

At this stage, we are considering renting in Downtown, DIFC or Business Bay - any thoughts on atmosphere/social life aspects? Also, will I be able to get a tram/bus/metro to my office? I don't think walking is an option (particularly in summer) so need an efficient (and cool) way to get to work. 

However, if we move a little further away, say the Marina, Palm or Jumeirah, do public transport routes from those locations to the Dubai Mall area exist? Or is it just a massive pain and really require a car and park space? 

Would really appreciate all sorts of opinions and advice! Thank you in advance


----------



## LesFroggitts

SylvAus said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai shortly to start a new role, and would like some perspectives on whether it is usual (and possible!) to catch public transport to and from work as I am not sure whether my GoogleMaps search is accurate! We may end up getting a car, but are still undecided on this. Also, I will not have parking at my office.
> 
> My office will be located very close to the Dubai Mall. I am 29, and am moving with my husband (35) (no kids) and we will be wanting to explore the city and all it has to offer, so we'd like to be close to the action.
> 
> At this stage, we are considering renting in Downtown, DIFC or Business Bay - any thoughts on atmosphere/social life aspects? Also, will I be able to get a tram/bus/metro to my office? I don't think walking is an option (particularly in summer) so need an efficient (and cool) way to get to work.
> 
> However, if we move a little further away, say the Marina, Palm or Jumeirah, do public transport routes from those locations to the Dubai Mall area exist? Or is it just a massive pain and really require a car and park space?
> 
> Would really appreciate all sorts of opinions and advice! Thank you in advance


Bearing in mind your desire to "explore the city" and that it is almost 50km from one end to the other you're going to want at least one car.

Taxis are plentiful and easy enough to get, but there's nothing better than your own flexibility especially when considering such items as shopping, nothing worse that trying to do a week's shopping when using public transport.

Marina has the 'local' tram that connects with the Metro but moves at a snail's pace

Palm has no direct connection worth mentioning that connects with the Metro (there is the Monorail (LOL) but the only main alternative there are taxis.

Jumeirah - which one? Jumeirah covers many, many areas.

Downtown/DIFC probably has the best connections to public transport and is 'sort of' centrally located.


----------



## Redindxb43

SylvAus said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai shortly to start a new role, and would like some perspectives on whether it is usual (and possible!) to catch public transport to and from work as I am not sure whether my GoogleMaps search is accurate! We may end up getting a car, but are still undecided on this. Also, I will not have parking at my office.
> 
> My office will be located very close to the Dubai Mall. I am 29, and am moving with my husband (35) (no kids) and we will be wanting to explore the city and all it has to offer, so we'd like to be close to the action.
> 
> At this stage, we are considering renting in Downtown, DIFC or Business Bay - any thoughts on atmosphere/social life aspects? Also, will I be able to get a tram/bus/metro to my office? I don't think walking is an option (particularly in summer) so need an efficient (and cool) way to get to work.
> 
> However, if we move a little further away, say the Marina, Palm or Jumeirah, do public transport routes from those locations to the Dubai Mall area exist? Or is it just a massive pain and really require a car and park space?
> 
> Would really appreciate all sorts of opinions and advice! Thank you in advance


Business Bay is a construction site but buildings aren't too expensive and close to the Mall and your place of work. Downtown is one of the best locations to live in Dubai as close to everything. DIFC is okay, I work there but the problem is the rush hour traffic and their rental laws are governed by a different body than the rest of the UAE. All 3 have metros close by


----------



## SylvAus

LesFroggitts said:


> Bearing in mind your desire to "explore the city" and that it is almost 50km from one end to the other you're going to want at least one car.
> 
> Taxis are plentiful and easy enough to get, but there's nothing better than your own flexibility especially when considering such items as shopping, nothing worse that trying to do a week's shopping when using public transport.
> 
> Marina has the 'local' tram that connects with the Metro but moves at a snail's pace
> 
> Palm has no direct connection worth mentioning that connects with the Metro (there is the Monorail (LOL) but the only main alternative there are taxis.
> 
> Jumeirah - which one? Jumeirah covers many, many areas.
> 
> Downtown/DIFC probably has the best connections to public transport and is 'sort of' centrally located.



Thanks very much for your response. I think we will be getting a car. Many people have raised the convenience issue you pointed out.


----------



## SylvAus

Thank you very much. Very helpful!


----------



## Piano Man

Dear All

Being a newbie to the community I have a question.

In considering a move to UAE I'm looking at renting in Sharjah due to the more affordable rents. I'm concerned whether it's a feasible way of travelling daily from Sharjah to Dubai Financial District by driving to Etisalat Metro (paking the car there) and taking the metro in. I understand that this may be the best method (both cost and time wise) taking into account the rush hour traffic. 

Are there always parking places available at the metro station? What is the approx. cost and time required? Are there alternatives? Any feedback would be appreciated. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Danny5914

*Apartment near Dubai Sharjah border*

Hi,

I am planning to move to Dubai in a month. I am looking for 1bhk options near Dubai Sharjah border since my office is located at Airport Road, Near Dubai Cargo Village. One area I have been suggested is Al Nahada. Also initial one/two months I plan to stay in furnished Studio apartment till the time I finalize my apartment. Please suggest about furnished Studio apartments or 1bhk options near Dubai Sharjah border.


----------



## Hag

Hello.

I am looking for information about Jumeirah Heights duplexes. 

Can anyone tell me what it's like living there? 
What's the build quality and finish like?
Is it noisy, as in building-site noisy?
How is the access to the main roads? 
Is there anything in particular I should watch out for?

We have seen a couple of Duplex apartments online that look very nice and are within budget (~AED 180k p/a). I will be moving to Dubai initially on my own but my wife will be joining me from Bahrain after the summer. We don't have kids or pets and are looking for a place that is in a convenient location, quiet, not high-rise, modern spacious interior with balcony(ies)/outdoor space, two parking spaces, and with access to a gym and pool.

We're not too keen on the villas that we've seen online and really don't need one so this seems like a good option for us. My office hasn't been decided upon yet but I expect it to be fairly central, it won't be in Sharjah or in a location with a long commute so this seems good.

Any advice is appreciated, I've looked back through old threads and the information on Jumeirah Heights seems a bit out of date so though I'd ask again. 

If anyone knows of something similar for AED 180k p/a or thereabouts, I'd like to know where.

Thanks.

Hag.


----------



## Yambay

*Choice of location*

Hi everyone!

I will be relocating to Dubai towards the end of Jan. While I have an internal company transfer and will work at JLT, my wife has found a job at Al karma.
She has just moved into a hotel near her place of work and checked out 1 BHKs in karama,business bay,al Barsha. We have live near a metro station as we don't have a car/driving license at this time. Only I plan to drive when I eventually get one.

We are quite confused about where to live. Both JLT and Karama are at two extreme ends. Business bay towers are not close to the metro station. If we stay at karama the commute to JLT will be taxing - it seems the traffic flow is crazy at work hours. Once I get a car and license it will be less taxing I guess?

Can someone please suggest the right areas? If possible the towers in that area where we can look at renting out a 1BHK?will it be better to stay near karama - my wife can walk down to her place of work and I take the metro for a couple of months and the drive ? Or some place in the middle? Or do we live in marina/JLT and she takes the metro? Seems likeJLT to karama is less crowded during work hours.i wouldn't however like her to travel so much on the metro everyday. 

Considering we won't have a car we would like grocery / eating options near our place.

Will be most greatful and would really appreciate the suggestions.

Cheers
yambay


----------



## KevinWA

*Renting*

Hi do anyone rent in Motor City as i am looking a studio .
Good or bad would be good to know


----------



## rsinner

Yambay said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I will be relocating to Dubai towards the end of Jan. While I have an internal company transfer and will work at JLT, my wife has found a job at Al karma.
> She has just moved into a hotel near her place of work and checked out 1 BHKs in karama,business bay,al Barsha. We have live near a metro station as we don't have a car/driving license at this time. Only I plan to drive when I eventually get one.
> 
> We are quite confused about where to live. Both JLT and Karama are at two extreme ends. Business bay towers are not close to the metro station. If we stay at karama the commute to JLT will be taxing - it seems the traffic flow is crazy at work hours. Once I get a car and license it will be less taxing I guess?
> 
> Can someone please suggest the right areas? If possible the towers in that area where we can look at renting out a 1BHK?will it be better to stay near karama - my wife can walk down to her place of work and I take the metro for a couple of months and the drive ? Or some place in the middle? Or do we live in marina/JLT and she takes the metro? Seems likeJLT to karama is less crowded during work hours.i wouldn't however like her to travel so much on the metro everyday.
> 
> Considering we won't have a car we would like grocery / eating options near our place.
> 
> Will be most greatful and would really appreciate the suggestions.
> 
> Cheers
> yambay


While Karama fits the bill generally, the traffic in the Karama-JLT direction in the morning and particularly going back in the evening will be horrible. Actually living in JLT near the metro station, and then for your wife to use the metro to get to Karama is not a bad option given that she will be generally against the crowds. 
ANother middle of the way option could be living along Sheikh Zayed Road on the stretch between Fairmont Hotel and Shangri La Hotel. There are quite a few high rises and lots of eating/ grocery options. Doesn't fully solve the traffic problem though. Al Barsha or TECOM are similar options which are relatively closer to Karama (by 10 odd minutes) 

Being on the opposite ends someone needs to make a sacrifice and there is no right answer.


----------



## Palto

I'm moving to Dubai end of January. I am looking for a studio or 1BR in Jebel Ali. What are the options?? I am looking for any apartment just near the metro.


----------



## currently_indian

Yambay said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I will be relocating to Dubai towards the end of Jan. While I have an internal company transfer and will work at JLT, my wife has found a job at Al karma.
> She has just moved into a hotel near her place of work and checked out 1 BHKs in karama,business bay,al Barsha. We have live near a metro station as we don't have a car/driving license at this time. Only I plan to drive when I eventually get one.
> 
> We are quite confused about where to live. Both JLT and Karama are at two extreme ends. Business bay towers are not close to the metro station. If we stay at karama the commute to JLT will be taxing - it seems the traffic flow is crazy at work hours. Once I get a car and license it will be less taxing I guess?
> 
> Can someone please suggest the right areas? If possible the towers in that area where we can look at renting out a 1BHK?will it be better to stay near karama - my wife can walk down to her place of work and I take the metro for a couple of months and the drive ? Or some place in the middle? Or do we live in marina/JLT and she takes the metro? Seems likeJLT to karama is less crowded during work hours.i wouldn't however like her to travel so much on the metro everyday.
> 
> Considering we won't have a car we would like grocery / eating options near our place.
> 
> Will be most greatful and would really appreciate the suggestions.
> 
> Cheers
> yambay


My advice would be to stay in Mankhool area, just 5 min walking distance from Karama & ADCB Metro station and plenty of shopping areas & grocery stores at stone's throw from anywhere you stand. You can order an item costing as little as 5 AED even at 2 AM in the night and it will be delivered at your doorstep! There are plenty of people in our building who go for work to JLT and much farther but don't want to leave this area. You may not get domestic help in JLT area but here for as less as 450 AED per month you can get domestic helper just like you get in India.


----------



## AnTi

Hag said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am looking for information about Jumeirah Heights duplexes.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what it's like living there?
> What's the build quality and finish like?
> Is it noisy, as in building-site noisy?
> How is the access to the main roads?
> Is there anything in particular I should watch out for?
> 
> We have seen a couple of Duplex apartments online that look very nice and are within budget (~AED 180k p/a). I will be moving to Dubai initially on my own but my wife will be joining me from Bahrain after the summer. We don't have kids or pets and are looking for a place that is in a convenient location, quiet, not high-rise, modern spacious interior with balcony(ies)/outdoor space, two parking spaces, and with access to a gym and pool.
> 
> We're not too keen on the villas that we've seen online and really don't need one so this seems like a good option for us. My office hasn't been decided upon yet but I expect it to be fairly central, it won't be in Sharjah or in a location with a long commute so this seems good.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, I've looked back through old threads and the information on Jumeirah Heights seems a bit out of date so though I'd ask again.
> 
> If anyone knows of something similar for AED 180k p/a or thereabouts, I'd like to know where.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Hag.


Hi, we are looking for some place as well, so my husband was to see 3B duplex in Jumeriah Heights just a couple of days ago (I personally am not in Dubai currently)....
He was there at the evening (place is still with the tenants, so they say at that time that he can come) and his opinion is that buildings are very simple, not with any "woow" effect regarding the quality and finishing. He said that furniture (wardrobe, kitchen) looked like very cheap wood, nothing what will give you some view of lasting.... However, floor plan is quite nice and spacious; living/dining area is huge, bedrooms are very big with plenty of wardrobe and space, bathrooms as well. Kitchen is very good equipped with nice cooking hob and big oven (like 'american'), which I like very much. Next to the kitchen is maid area with quite generous space and bathroom, which both can be used like some storage space and washing area if family is not in need for maid. There is a big terrace with entrance from living area, and another one at the floor above from one bedroom and additionally one more balcony from another bedroom next to it.
At "easybuyproperty-dot-com" you can find some floor plans, so look for it.
Personally, only for two of us with kids coming only occasionally to visit us, that space is too big so we will not consider it any more.

Access to the main roads is quite good, but there are some construction sites around, so therefore might be dusty and noisy. Despite that, this depends at which side is apartment looking at, because if it is facing to the lake than should be OK.
One thing might be problem - there is an mosque very close, next to the Cluster 49, just across the lake.... someone would not consider that, but for us that is an issue 'cos I will not like to be awake at 4-5am in the morning... There are lots of open spaces, sound travel very easy around, so Cluster "C" West can be very affected with that, but maybe in Cluster "C" East can be better situation... Wikimapia is very good map where you can see almost every building, just put the cursor at each building and you will have a clue what I'm talking about.
Like I said above, my husband was at the evening, so at that half an hour of his visit there wasn't any sound from mosque and construction areas around and therefore he couldn't realize how all of that can be loud, but I think that info is good just to be known. However, whole that area is very nice, low-rise buildings, nice to walk around because almost all other clusters with private villas are already finished and there are lots of greenery. As far as we know, there is no any grocery store or similar shop around, so for any food shopping must be gone somewhere by car.

Anyhow, this is just and only our opinion about the place, if someone is keen to be there then must go and see it personally. What we don't like, maybe someone else will find perfect.


----------



## 2brewers

*Accommodation*

Thank you very helpful indeed!


----------



## lostglen

Hi Yambay

You were considering the options between JLT and Karama. 
Just my thoughts - we've happily lived in Al Barsha for the past 3 years - this district is geographically central in Dubai and has been a great base for accessing all of Dubai - although it is closer to JLT than Karama. if you can get an apartment near to one of the Metro stations in Al Barsha - either Mall of the Emirates, or SharafDG, you will be sorted. Very good place to live.


----------



## sevketarslan

Hello everyone,

We'll be moving to Dubai at the end of March. We're a family of 4 (me, wife, and 2 daughters) just started looking for the communities/areas we can live in. I'll be working in Garhoud Area and thinking to rent an apartment in DSO. Would you suggest DSO? Since my wife will be at home all day long, we want playgrounds for children nearby and also supermarkets. Our budget is 120.000 AED for a 2 bedrooms apartments/villas. We prefer semi furnished/furnished homes but company is also giving allowance (15.000 AED) for furnitures so we can consider both options.

Which areas would you suggest? Any clue/answer is much appreciated!

Thanks in advance and have a great day!


----------



## Markus0012

Hi there, I might be moving to Dubai end of July for an internship and am looking to find a reasonably priced private room in a shared house/ apartment. Apparently Al Barsha would be a convenient area to be based in, does anyone have any tips for me?

Thank you!


----------



## tahir

I'm looking for a shared accommodation but I want my own bathroom/toilet are is it possible to get a room like that?


----------



## svgeorge

tahir said:


> I'm looking for a shared accommodation but I want my own bathroom/toilet are is it possible to get a room like that?


Of course, not sure why you think otherwise. There are loads of 2/3bhk in Marina/JLT/other areas with rooms to let with attached toilets. It would cost anywhere between 4-8k per room depending on location/building/view etc.


----------



## Byja

Was thinking of doing bank transfer to my Landlord instead of giving cheques, as my bank tends to reject them due to "bad signature". This is of course causing me problems, and sometimes even additional expenses.
Any good reasons against bank transfers for tenancy?


----------



## Imnnjl

Hey All 
Wanted to get an idea of how living experiences have been in these buildings as we are considering renting in there within next couple of weeks 
If anyone has lived in these buildings please advise as to your experience thank you:
Sky gardens
8 boulevard
Damac maison cours jardin
48 burj gate
The lofts
Burj views
Westburry tower

Any advise would be appreciated
Or any advise with regards to buildings in the downtown areas and experiences; good and bad; would be appreciated
Thx!


----------



## rsinner

Byja said:


> Was thinking of doing bank transfer to my Landlord instead of giving cheques, as my bank tends to reject them due to "bad signature". This is of course causing me problems, and sometimes even additional expenses.
> Any good reasons against bank transfers for tenancy?


If the landlord is okay with the arrangement, do not think there should be any issues from your perspective. If you have multiple cheques payments then of course cheques is "security" due to legal implications, while not doing a bank transfer according to contract will only allow him to sue you for violation of contract (no criminal case for cheque bounce).


----------



## Byja

rsinner said:


> If the landlord is okay with the arrangement, do not think there should be any issues from your perspective. If you have multiple cheques payments then of course cheques is "security" due to legal implications, while not doing a bank transfer according to contract will only allow him to sue you for violation of contract (no criminal case for cheque bounce).


Ok, so my only concern is can it be used as a proof of payment if there's a legal dispute of any sort.


----------



## w_man

Byja said:


> Was thinking of doing bank transfer to my Landlord instead of giving cheques, as my bank tends to reject them due to "bad signature". This is of course causing me problems, and sometimes even additional expenses.
> Any good reasons against bank transfers for tenancy?


I did this once but you'll have to trust him or he'll have to trust you until the funds are released.

Eg: it will take a day for the funds to transfer - to be on the safe side, I like to get a signed tenancy contract the moment I send the funds and the landlord wants his money in hand before released the signed tenancy contract.

To avoid any trust issues, I simply get a cashiers/manager's cheque now. I have the exact same problem as you - 'bad signature'. Manager cheque works. It's guaranteed money with no signature issues and we simply swap the cheque with the tenancy contract. Costs a few aeds extra for the service but less headache.


----------



## ameliebrwn

Guys what does this mean '''''single room accommodation''''? 
Does this mean we get our own flat and dont need to share with anyone? Or does this mean that we will only be getting our own room, but have to share the flat with other folks?
Thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts

ameliebrwn said:


> Guys what does this mean '''''single room accommodation''''?
> Does this mean we get our own flat and dont need to share with anyone? Or does this mean that we will only be getting our own room, but have to share the flat with other folks?
> Thanks


In my opinion it could be one of two definitions...


Sharing an apartment/villa with others but solitary use of the bedroom. 
Studio apartment (although I think this is the least likely).
Only the organisation offering it to you would be able to clarify. I guess this is coming with the employment you're taking, i.e. teaching etc. in which case I would say the former definitely more than the latter.


----------



## rsinner

carlsinternational said:


> Is it possible/legal to re-rent an apartment on airbnb for people that travels a lot and expend a lot of time outside the city?


1. Need landlord's permission
2. Need a license from the tourism department (I think). Google - this license was highly publicised.


----------



## Reddiva

Imnnjl said:


> Hey All
> Wanted to get an idea of how living experiences have been in these buildings as we are considering renting in there within next couple of weeks
> If anyone has lived in these buildings please advise as to your experience thank you:
> Sky gardens
> 8 boulevard
> Damac maison cours jardin
> 48 burj gate
> The lofts
> Burj views
> Westburry tower
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated
> Or any advise with regards to buildings in the downtown areas and experiences; good and bad; would be appreciated
> Thx!


Have friends who have lived in 8 Blvd and lofts with no issues. both were there for many years


----------



## Caesium

*Dubai Marina*

Hi all,
I posted here a while back regarding areas to live, now that I've made the move over my wife and I are pretty sure we want to live in the Marina area which falls nicely within our budget.
The question I have is around the specific towers, Trident Grand, Marina Sail & Al Murjan seem to have the places we like the look of however I can't find too much info on these buildings.
Are there any sites or people here who have experience in any of these buildings and an opinion?

Cheers!


----------



## Reddiva

I lived in The sail from 2011-2013, not the best had lots of maintenance issues and all the handles on the cupboards in the kitchen fell off! The pool doesn't get sun all day and it was just too noisy on the weekends due to racing cars, party boats and construction noise plus getting in and out at rush hour was a nightmare
Murjan is a Emaar building and Emaar are one of the best developers with good security and well maintained common areas etc
I cannot comment on Trident sorry


----------



## Aquelarre

Dear senior expatforum members,
Thank you very much for your posts & opinions, I've been throught half of the thread to the end have already found very valuable information

We are a german/spanish family (2 kids) thinking on doing a move to the land of sun & sand
Therefore were thinking on german school here for the kids and we feel more like living in the outskirts to grow up the kids with better life quality
We would like to have a 3-4 bedroom place (it's OK to include in the count maids room; with the idea to have a fix place for longer family visits)
Ideally with pool (shared is OK) and kids amenities (play areas, greeny,...)

We have already received a very wise advice to look for place to live as close as possible to the school.
Considering that I will have the office in Healthcare city and that the german school is next to Zayed University (is that Cedre Villas area?) how about Arabian Ranches or Al Reem to stay and commute/daily logistic matters?
Google maps says:
- 15 min from Arabian Ranches to school 
- 25 min from Arabian Ranches to Healthcare city (going through school direction)
All these seems reasonable to me but not sure about traffic and prices seem to start at 150-170k AED for resonable pics according to dubizzle

Any advice or additional areas we should/could be considering?

Very much appreciated in advance for any help/advice you could give me and apologies for the terribly long 1st post
Best regards,


----------



## CreativeCreator

Hey guys,

Long time reader, second* time poster.
Sorry about the post above, fat fingers.

Will be starting a new role in Dubai in July. Office is in Emirates Towers and I'm looking at places in DIFC (I don't drive).

I very interested in the Index Tower. Has anyone lived there? Would love to hear your thoughts on the building. I understand the chiller is free and there are not building fees. Is this true?

Seeing one-bedrooms being advertised for around 115k. Any room to negotiate on this?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mwalser

Thanks for all of this information! Very happy to have found this forum. We are moving to Dubai from USA this week (during Ramadan!) and all of this information is very helpful. As my husband will work in Bur Dubai and I will work in Media City, we are planning to live in OLD TOWN. Any specific recommendations any of you may have with respect to Old Town in particular? I think that we will look for a place on the "other" side of the Boulevard from the Burj Khalifa so that we can have easier access in and out to get to work. Anyone live in Old Town and have tips to share?


----------



## carlsinternational

I am renting an apartment in Marina and the agent wanna charge me 10% of yearly rent as an extra fee, he said that its normal and tried to push me saying that many people is viewing the apartment (he calls me everyday).

Is it normal to pay 10% for agent fee?


----------



## twowheelsgood

carlsinternational said:


> I am renting an apartment in Marina and the agent wanna charge me 10% of yearly rent as an extra fee, he said that its normal and tried to push me saying that many people is viewing the apartment (he calls me everyday).
> 
> Is it normal to pay 10% for agent fee?


No, its 5% for the first rental and 5% security deposit which you get back when you leave. 

Make sure the agreement doesnt say you'll pay him next year if you renew as they do nothing in the way of wrk for renewals.

Tell him you spoke to people here and he can come and argue with us if he's brave 

Ask him why he's calling you every day if he has many people viewing the apartment.


----------



## mwalser

carlsinternational said:


> I am renting an apartment in Marina and the agent wanna charge me 10% of yearly rent as an extra fee, he said that its normal and tried to push me saying that many people is viewing the apartment (he calls me everyday).
> 
> Is it normal to pay 10% for agent fee?


No, standard is a 5% agency fee


----------



## mwalser

mwalser said:


> No, standard is a 5% agency fee


typically it's a five percent agent's commissions (whether there are one or two agents involved) and no more. Ask to speak to the agent's broker.


----------



## carlsinternational

twowheelsgood said:


> No, its 5% for the first rental and 5% security deposit which you get back when you leave.
> 
> Make sure the agreement doesnt say you'll pay him next year if you renew as they do nothing in the way of wrk for renewals.
> 
> Tell him you spoke to people here and he can come and argue with us if he's brave
> 
> Ask him why he's calling you every day if he has many people viewing the apartment.


Ok, now i told him I can't pay more than 5% agent fee and he said I can pay 7%, I said I will go with other options I have with cheaper agent fee and thanked him for his time. Less than 1 minute later he called me and accepted 5% fee, he also accepted 4 cheques instead of 2 after talking to the landlord (I told him I had several options to choose from, which was true), but i really like that one better than the others.

The thing is, that i am really new in Dubai and i am still waiting for the bank to open my bank account, is it safe to pay the deposit and 1st cheque by cash? What should I look at if I chose to pay 1st cheque by cash to cover myself?

Where should I ask him to mention that it wont be agent fee for the renewal after the first year? in the contract?

Anything else i should be aware of?

Regards.


----------



## Stevesolar

carlsinternational said:


> Ok, now i told him I can't pay more than 5% agent fee and he said I can pay 7%, I said I will go with other options I have with cheaper agent fee and thanked him for his time. Less than 1 minute later he called me and accepted 5% fee, he also accepted 4 cheques instead of 2 after talking to the landlord (I told him I had several options to choose from, which was true), but i really like that one better than the others.
> 
> The thing is, that i am really new in Dubai and i am still waiting for the bank to open my bank account, is it safe to pay the deposit and 1st cheque by cash? What should I look at if I chose to pay 1st cheque by cash to cover myself?
> 
> Where should I ask him to mention that it wont be agent fee for the renewal after the first year? in the contract?
> 
> Anything else i should be aware of?
> 
> Regards.


Hi,
I would not suggest paying the 1st rent amount or security deposit by cash.
These really need to be in the form of cheques made out to the lawful owner of the property - not cash to an agent.
You could choose to pay the agents commission by cash - as long as he gives you a receipt!
Regarding renewal fee after 1st year - it's normal that you don't pay agents commission at renewal time - they all know that!
Just be careful of potentially dodgy agents trying to take advantage of your Dubai "newness"!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

carlsinternational said:


> Where should I ask him to mention that it wont be agent fee for the renewal after the first year? in the contract?


You don't - you do the opposite - make sure it doesnt say anywhere hat you do pay in future years.


----------



## carlsinternational

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I would not suggest paying the 1st rent amount or security deposit by cash.
> These really need to be in the form of cheques made out to the lawful owner of the property - not cash to an agent.
> You could choose to pay the agents commission by cash - as long as he gives you a receipt!
> Regarding renewal fee after 1st year - it's normal that you don't pay agents commission at renewal time - they all know that!
> Just be careful of potentially dodgy agents trying to take advantage of your Dubai "newness"!
> Cheers
> Steve


My problem is that I am still waiting for my bank account opening. Is there any safe way I can pay for the deposit and first cheque while I don't have a bank account yet?

Regards!


----------



## LesFroggitts

carlsinternational said:


> My problem is that I am still waiting for my bank account opening. Is there any safe way I can pay for the deposit and first cheque while I don't have a bank account yet?
> 
> Regards!


Not wishing to add further to your concerns - but don't forget that your landlord will be wanting ALL four cheques up front when you present the first one.


----------



## carlsinternational

LesFroggitts said:


> Not wishing to add further to your concerns - but don't forget that your landlord will be wanting ALL four cheques up front when you present the first one.


Does that mean that I need to have all the money in the bank in the moment I write the cheques?


----------



## Stevesolar

carlsinternational said:


> Does that mean that I need to have all the money in the bank in the moment I write the cheques?


Hi,
No - because you will be writing one current dated cheque and three post dated cheques (3,6 and 9 months from now).
You just need to ensure you have sufficient funds in your bank on the dates that each cheque is due to be presented - i.e. on the future dates written on them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## carlsinternational

Today I met an agent that wanted me to pay the deposit in cash today, right after seeing the unit, or no later than tomorrow because she said that after tomorrow most of the people in Dubai were leaving for one month vacation.

She also said that for all the tenancy contracts in Dubai there is a rule that I have to notify the owner 2 months in advance and pay 1 month penalty if I wanted to leave the apartment before the end of the contract. Is this true? (I remember another agent saying that I wont pay penalty fee if I let him know 2 months in advance).

This women also said that she won't may the contract unless I pay her the deposit in advance (because I may change my mind and she will do the contract for nothing, she said). Is this normal? What if I pay the deposit and then she write abusive clauses in the contract? I wont be able to get the deposit back.

She also said that I made her work a lot because I wanted to low her agent fee from 7 to 5% and she said she wont discuss that in whatsapp, better meet (she asked and I agreed), when we met I told her I haver other options and I would never pay more than 5% fee and she accepted that. I am a bit shocked the way agents work here, they push a lot, their fees are not low and you don't even see them, they normally ask u to go to the place and check it yourself when unfurnished (the door are open) or ask for the key to te guy in the lobby when furnished..


----------



## Stevesolar

carlsinternational said:


> Today I met an agent that wanted me to pay the deposit in cash today, right after seeing the unit, or no later than tomorrow because she said that after tomorrow most of the people in Dubai were leaving for one month vacation.
> 
> She also said that for all the tenancy contracts in Dubai there is a rule that I have to notify the owner 2 months in advance and pay 1 month penalty if I wanted to leave the apartment before the end of the contract. Is this true? (I remember another agent saying that I wont pay penalty fee if I let him know 2 months in advance).
> 
> This women also said that she won't may the contract unless I pay her the deposit in advance (because I may change my mind and she will do the contract for nothing, she said). Is this normal? What if I pay the deposit and then she write abusive clauses in the contract? I wont be able to get the deposit back.
> 
> She also said that I made her work a lot because I wanted to low her agent fee from 7 to 5% and she said she wont discuss that in whatsapp, better meet (she asked and I agreed), when we met I told her I haver other options and I would never pay more than 5% fee and she accepted that. I am a bit shocked the way agents work here, they push a lot, their fees are not low and you don't even see them, they normally ask u to go to the place and check it yourself when unfurnished (the door are open) or ask for the key to te guy in the lobby when furnished..


Hi,
My strong advice - don't pay the agents fee until the day you move into your nicely cleaned apartment with the electricity and water connected and everything working to your satisfaction - it's your only hold over the agent doing everything they are supposed to do.
If you pay them anything before you move in - then you risk losing your money to a scammer.
I would be looking to deal with a different agent - this one seems to be really trying it on with you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## svgeorge

carlsinternational said:


> Today I met an agent that wanted me to pay the deposit in cash today, right after seeing the unit, or no later than tomorrow because she said that after tomorrow most of the people in Dubai were leaving for one month vacation.


You need to be thick skinned while dealing with agents (and all sales guys).. they will push you as much as you can and create a false sense of urgency.. many people fall in the trap and part with cash without thinking enough..

The last time i took an apartment on rent, i had the final contract in front of me.. read through all clauses, and after i was fine with it, i paid the rental post dated cheques, agency fee as a post dated cheque (on start date of contract), and paid the security deposit in cash for which i got a receipt..


----------



## marcorivera16

Good evening, I'm a pilot moving to Dubai in a couple of months. I'll be staying in a hotel for the first month and I'm looking for some advises/information about the best way to find a good place with a fair renting cost. Our daughters will be attending school in Mirdif. Is it advisable to find a realtor to start? If yes, any advises about good agents there? Thank you.


----------



## twowheelsgood

marcorivera16 said:


> Is it advisable to find a realtor to start?.


This isnt Canada - its completely different here. 

Nobody will find you a home - you have to do all the work yourself and arrange to see the apartments with a part time oik, sorry agent, who is just looking for their fee without doing any work. They only get paid when you lease and as they can be beaten by any one of a dozen agencies all advertising the property, they have no loyalty to you at all. 

They will try and persuade you with repeated bait and switch tricks offering you something completely different units to the one you enquired about, 'because that one went yesterday but I have a bargain at XXXX which has less bedrooms and no view with a construction site next door but its in high demand so sign for it now and hand over the cash'. Don't be the slightest bit surprised if they take you to a completely different apartment on the day and claim its a misunderstanding.

None will find you somewhere to live. There are no decent agencies in the UAE.


----------



## STMan30

Hello,

We'll be soon moving to Dubai, in time for schools. We would be needing a 4 Bed (ensuite) Apt or Villa. Our budget is between AED 200-220K

From ads on Dubizzle, these are the ones that I could find: Jumeirah Park, Greens, Jumeirah Nova Villas, JLT, JBR, Marina. Any recommendations for keeping my costs in that range and living in a good community.


----------



## Reddiva

STMan30 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We'll be soon moving to Dubai, in time for schools. We would be needing a 4 Bed (ensuite) Apt or Villa. Our budget is between AED 200-220K
> 
> From ads on Dubizzle, these are the ones that I could find: Jumeirah Park, Greens, Jumeirah Nova Villas, JLT, JBR, Marina. Any recommendations for keeping my costs in that range and living in a good community.


Sorry I don't know anything about Nova villas or Jumeriah park

JLT, All high rise close to metro and lots of shops/restaurants too hemmed in for me
Greens ( I have lived in this area for 5 years) , low level buildings, not hemmed in, traffic isn't bad at rush hour, very quiet in the evenings and very much a community area, well maintained outside ( buildings are sadly getting old) lots of kids around, close to malls, shops, private pools, kids play areas ( Kids are always out playing) pet friendly, lots of trees. In the Greens we do not pay district cooling for utilities are cheaper than JLT and Marina
Marina traffic can be hectic at rush hour, all high rise, close to beach, mall, shops and restaurants, too hemmed in for me but right in the middle of the action. 
www.justrentals.com and www.propertyfinder.ae. are good sites and you have bargaining power now
Rent is paid by cheques and usually in 1, 2 or 4 cheques. If you use a LL make sure they are RERA registered and legit do not hand over any cheques without the keys, you will pay 5% deposit to LL and 5% deposit to rental agency, be prepared that agents will not help you once you have paid the money and moved in to said property. You also have to register for Ejari ( Google this) or you electricity/water will not be switched on


----------



## UKMS

STMan30 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We'll be soon moving to Dubai, in time for schools. We would be needing a 4 Bed (ensuite) Apt or Villa. Our budget is between AED 200-220K
> 
> From ads on Dubizzle, these are the ones that I could find: Jumeirah Park, Greens, Jumeirah Nova Villas, JLT, JBR, Marina. Any recommendations for keeping my costs in that range and living in a good community.


Might be worth first considering where you will be working and which schools your kids will be attending and then look at where to live rather than the other way round. Last thing you want is a horrendous commute or school run. 

Another consideration depending on work/school could be Arabian Ranches 1 or 2, bit further out we are very happy in AR 2 .... lots of new places about to be released to owners so should be plenty to rent within your budget.


----------



## STMan30

Thank you Reddiva and UKMS.

Work location is Dubai Internet City and hence, looking at the surrounding areas. Regarding schools our preference was Dubai International Academy or Emirates International- Meadows, both of which are not working out. The school run as rightly pointed out is going to be a tricky situation considering we require IB School and the remaining IB schools are at the other ends of the city.


----------



## UKMS

STMan30 said:


> Thank you Reddiva and UKMS.
> 
> Work location is Dubai Internet City and hence, looking at the surrounding areas. Regarding schools our preference was Dubai International Academy or Emirates International- Meadows, both of which are not working out. The school run as rightly pointed out is going to be a tricky situation considering we require IB School and the remaining IB schools are at the other ends of the city.


I can't really help on school advice as mine are grown up ..... I work in Internet City and commute from Arabian Ranches 2 .... it's a very easy commute.


----------



## Malbec

STMan30 said:


> Thank you Reddiva and UKMS.
> 
> Work location is Dubai Internet City and hence, looking at the surrounding areas. Regarding schools our preference was Dubai International Academy or Emirates International- Meadows, both of which are not working out. The school run as rightly pointed out is going to be a tricky situation considering we require IB School and the remaining IB schools are at the other ends of the city.


I live in Jumeirah Park, the commute to Dubai Internet City is a breeze (10 mins drive). The villas are fairly new and in good condition. I am not sure however if you can get 4bed in a nice location for 220k though. District 6 is considered as one of the best, it's inside the community, close to the parks and play areas, also within walking distance to the Pavilion where you have restaurants, supermarkets, pharmacy etc.


----------



## natali-new

Good day dear Seniors! 
I am at the final stage of apartment rent agreement signing.

Could you pls clarify for me:
1. Tenant agreement doesn't include info that notice for eviction should be 12m in advance. Is it according to the law rules? Or we have add it!? 
2. Am I correct that it's very logical from tenants side to fix the threshold for minor and major maintenance? 500AED will be OK? 
3. Ejari registration fee should be paid by tenant? My understanding is that yes. Ejari customer service told me that Ll responsibility. 
4. There is additional 5% house fee in Dewa bill. During apartment review we were told orally that should pay water, electricity, gas, chiller. This extra 5% were not mentioned, is it be obligation or I can refuse to cover it as it's something that LL will pay in any way? 
5. The biggest pain is chiller. We will rent in JBR and as I know they have district cooling service . In this case I should pay not only consumption charge or also annual fixed demand charge? 
6. We have booked the apartment with lease date, let's say, 1 Oct, and now wait for Emirates ID, and then will sign the contract. In case Id issued on 15 Oct can we sign the agreement with the start day 1 Oct? This is what agency would like. 

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## QOFE

Please see some answers below:



natali-new said:


> Good day dear Seniors!
> I am at the final stage of apartment rent agreement signing.
> 
> Could you pls clarify for me:
> 1. Tenant agreement doesn't include info that notice for eviction should be 12m in advance. Is it according to the law rules? Or we have add it!?
> Why should there be a 12m eviction? A tenancy agreement is for one year and it renews automatically for another year unless there is communication three months before renewal time. Make sure they use the new unified contract. This is the requirement for registering Ejari. This is what it looks like: link Google the laws mentioned on that form to familiarise yourself with Dubai rental law. There are docs on the Land department website.
> 2. Am I correct that it's very logical from tenants side to fix the threshold for minor and major maintenance? 500AED will be OK?
> This is usually the case
> 3. Ejari registration fee should be paid by tenant? My understanding is that yes. Ejari customer service told me that Ll responsibility.
> The landlord is meant to but the responsibility of paying an registering Ejari often falls on the tenant. It is required by law and you cannot open DEWA without it.
> 4. There is additional 5% house fee in Dewa bill. During apartment review we were told orally that should pay water, electricity, gas, chiller. This extra 5% were not mentioned, is it be obligation or I can refuse to cover it as it's something that LL will pay in any way?
> The housing charge is always the responsibility of the tenant and it gets paid over 12 months on each monthly DEWA bill. This is not something you can refuse.
> 5. The biggest pain is chiller. We will rent in JBR and as I know they have district cooling service . In this case I should pay not only consumption charge or also annual fixed demand charge?
> You'll pay a deposit of 2000 AED (please check, it could've gone up since we last time paid it) You'll also every quarter pay a capacity charge. We've paid around 1000 AED, check with Emcool how much it would be for your apartment. You will also need to pay fees for reopening connection and having it in your name.
> 6. We have booked the apartment with lease date, let's say, 1 Oct, and now wait for Emirates ID, and then will sign the contract. In case Id issued on 15 Oct can we sign the agreement with the start day 1 Oct? This is what agency would like.
> 1st of October? That's a long wait? You need Emirates ID for registering Ejari and without Ejari you can't open DEWA and without DEWA you can't have Emcool and Without DEWA and Emcool you cannot live in the apartment here (well, I wouldn't). You can sign for the lease to start before you are able to move in but you lose out paying for two sets of accommodation (unless you live with family or friends)
> Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Only one thing about QOFE first comment which needs further explanation.

The 12 months eviction notice requirement is the law and does not need to be specifically mentioned, and the circumstances under which the landlord can use it are very specific and limited. 

Even if the Tenancy is 12 months (as all are) , its still highly relevant as even one day into the contract, the landlord can only limit you to the 12 months of the tenancy if they use the formal eviction process, with all its limitations. They cannot evict you ater 12 months unless they satisfy a number of criteria and termination simply because 12 months is up, is not one of them. 

When the 12 months nears its expiry (3 months to go) , if you want to continue, then you can insist on it being extended for another year, regardless of what the landlord wants unless he they have already used the eviction process. So if six months in you tell the landlord you are staying, and he uses the eviction notice for the legitimate reasons permissible, the contract will continue for 12 months from the date of eviction notice - not the end of the 12 month tenancy agreement. And the new price of the tenancy agreement is determined by RERA alone, and the landlord has no say in the matter although they will undoubtedly try it on.

If you don't want to continue, you can confirm this with 3 months to go and the tenancy expires at the 12 month point.


----------



## Toons

Anybody any experience of living in the DAMAC Park Towers in the DIFC? They don't look too bad and right long side my wife's workplace!


----------



## Reddiva

Toons said:


> Anybody any experience of living in the DAMAC Park Towers in the DIFC? They don't look too bad and right long side my wife's workplace!


https://www.flatreviews.com/building/43_Park-Towers

My office building is close and there is a huge amount of construction going on next to Liberty House and Index tower as they are building the DIFC extension. I dont know how that will pan out with noise for you


----------



## gaurangtewari

I have been staying in JLT for last couple of years & for the 1st time while renewing my contract, i convinced my landlord to reduce the rent by AED 15,000.

After that i checked around, esp in Cluster C,D,E (around JLT Metro Stn) rental prices have dropped at an average of AED 10,000.

I am just sharing this as an FYI.


----------



## natali-new

QOFE said:


> Please see some answers below:
> 
> [/COLOR]



Thank you much for all these details. 

Landlord insists to have 700AED as the threshold for maintenance. 
Just to understand, In case we will have issue with refrigerator or washing machine which caused due to day to day usage, but will be more 700 AED who will cover those expenses in this case? they are both not new.


----------



## Toons

Reddiva said:


> https://www.flatreviews.com/building/43_Park-Towers
> 
> My office building is close and there is a huge amount of construction going on next to Liberty House and Index tower as they are building the DIFC extension. I dont know how that will pan out with noise for you


Thanks. That's probably the reason they are a little cheaper. Il get a viewing still as it's really close to work for my wife.


----------



## mox_g1

*Studio in jlt*



gaurangtewari said:


> I have been staying in JLT for last couple of years & for the 1st time while renewing my contract, i convinced my landlord to reduce the rent by AED 15,000.
> 
> After that i checked around, esp in Cluster C,D,E (around JLT Metro Stn) rental prices have dropped at an average of AED 10,000.
> 
> I am just sharing this as an FYI.


I need studio near JLT for rental. Which building to avoid and what you suggest me?
Thank you


----------



## dijdu

Hi. guys, what place would you advise to a business owner, who would come to Dubai rather infrequently, say, 2 month a year. He would not be bound to DIFC or DMCC (company in Sharjah) but would sometimes stay in this apartment with civil partner (so need place with traditions and rules and more western people). Proximity to see is appreciated. What else would you pay attention to?


----------



## mwalser

dijdu said:


> Hi. guys, what place would you advise to a business owner, who would come to Dubai rather infrequently, say, 2 month a year. He would not be bound to DIFC or DMCC (company in Sharjah) but would sometimes stay in this apartment with civil partner (so need place with traditions and rules and more western people). Proximity to see is appreciated. What else would you pay attention to?


Just be aware - you can't legally stay with someone you aren't married to here. So you'd need to rent two places. AirBNB or other short term rental is probably the way to go - Downtown is ideal. It's not far from Sharjah, but there's so much to see and do and it's an easy place to stay.


----------



## Lorna_B

Hi there,
I have signed for an apartment In Dubai. Everything is ready to go I now just need to register for ejari and do the Dewa.
My visa is in process, I have the evisa with entry stamp, my medical is done and I have my emirates ID and application.
Does anyone know if they will accept these documents for ejari registration?
I just don't have my stamped visa in my passport yet as the bank holiday has delayed it and could take a few more days.
I am due to move in tomorrow!
Does anyone know of someone who has been able to register for ejari with these documents while waiting for final visa stamping?
Thanks!


----------



## Byja

Lorna_B said:


> Hi there,
> I have signed for an apartment In Dubai. Everything is ready to go I now just need to register for ejari and do the Dewa.


Is DEWA asking you for Ejari in order to activate water & electricity?
If not, then you can do Ejari later without any problems.


----------



## rsinner

Byja said:


> Is DEWA asking you for Ejari in order to activate water & electricity?
> If not, then you can do Ejari later without any problems.


Ejari is now compulsory for DEWA activation.


----------



## svgeorge

rsinner said:


> Ejari is now compulsory for DEWA activation.


Are you sure about this? I got my DEWA activation in April without an Ejari.. the tenancy contract was enough.. a friend of mine moved in to a place in the Marina recently and he hasn't got the Ejari done as yet, so I assume he didn't require it for the DEWA


----------



## Lorna_B

svgeorge said:


> rsinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ejari is now compulsory for DEWA activation.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about this? I got my DEWA activation in April without an Ejari.. the tenancy contract was enough.. a friend of mine moved in to a place in the Marina recently and he hasn't got the Ejari done as yet, so I assume he didn't require it for the DEWA
Click to expand...

So we just managed to do it - there is a new system. First you have to get ejari then once done you get an email automatically giving you your Dewa account. Then a link to pay the deposit.


----------



## rsinner

apparently from 1st July
No Ejari? No water or electricity from July 1 | GulfNews.com


----------



## Mariposa03

How is it with housing allowance?

Does one get housing allowance as addition to one's salary? So when one rents something cheaper, a difference remains for savings. Or is it that the company pays the rent (up to the amount of housing allowance)? And if the company pays the rent, does it also pay for media (electricity , Internet etc.) or not?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Mariposa03 said:


> How is it with housing allowance?
> 
> Does one get housing allowance as addition to one's salary? So when one rents something cheaper, a difference remains for savings. Or is it that the company pays the rent (up to the amount of housing allowance)? And if the company pays the rent, does it also pay for media (electricity , Internet etc.) or not?


All or none of the above.

Read your employment contract or offer and see what it says. There is no single answer.


----------



## Mariposa03

twowheelsgood said:


> All or none of the above.
> 
> Read your employment contract or offer and see what it says. There is no single answer.


Thanks. So everything depends  

I have another question. How to calculate total accommodation costs?
I see an add, says, for example, 90k annually. It's chiller free, so no AC costs. I should add 5% agency fee (paid once?), 5% some other fees (if I remember correctly)? Plus media, water, electricity?


----------



## UKMS

Mariposa03 said:


> Thanks. So everything depends
> 
> I have another question. How to calculate total accommodation costs?
> I see an add, says, for example, 90k annually. It's chiller free, so no AC costs. I should add 5% agency fee (paid once?), 5% some other fees (if I remember correctly)? Plus media, water, electricity?


5% Agency fee
5% security deposit to landlord (refundable when you leave)
DEWA deposit and activation 2100aed 
You may have to also pay deposit for internet/TV services 
DEWA monthly charge would be 375aed per month plus whatever you use. 

Plus the other items you mention.


----------



## rsinner

UKMS said:


> 375aed per month plus whatever you use.


5% of rent is the housing fee, paid to DEWA. (So it depends on the rent and may or may not be 375). Plus usage of electricity and water - for a 2 bed with central AC (chiller separate) it should probably be 200-300 Dhs a month on average.

Internet + TV packages start at 300 Dhs - there are only two service providers (Du and Etisalat) with very similar pricing.


----------



## Mariposa03

UKMS said:


> 5% Agency fee paid once and upfront?
> 5% security deposit to landlord (refundable when you leave)
> DEWA deposit and activation 2100aed is it also refundable and paid once?
> You may have to also pay deposit for internet/TV services is it also refundable and paid once?
> DEWA monthly charge would be 375aed per month plus whatever you use.
> 
> Plus the other items you mention.





rsinner said:


> 5% of rent is the housing fee, paid to DEWA. (So it depends on the rent and may or may not be 375). Plus usage of electricity and water - for a 2 bed with central AC (chiller separate) it should probably be 200-300 Dhs a month on average.
> 
> Internet + TV packages start at 300 Dhs - there are only two service providers (Du and Etisalat) with very similar pricing.


Thanks!!!


----------



## UKMS

rsinner said:


> 5% of rent is the housing fee, paid to DEWA. (So it depends on the rent and may or may not be 375). Plus usage of electricity and water - for a 2 bed with central AC (chiller separate) it should probably be 200-300 Dhs a month on average.
> 
> Internet + TV packages start at 300 Dhs - there are only two service providers (Du and Etisalat) with very similar pricing.


375aed per month was based on the 90k example the OP asked about, not something I made up


----------



## Mariposa03

What is the golden rule regarding unfurnished apartments? Or is there any?
I am especially interested in bathroom and kitchen. I've looked through some adverts of course, but your experience is bigger anyway  In some unfurnished apartments there is a full kitchen (with white goods) whereas in others there are no white goods and one should by a washing machine or other equipment. Which is more popular? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## UKMS

Mariposa03 said:


> What is the golden rule regarding unfurnished apartments? Or is there any?
> I am especially interested in bathroom and kitchen. I've looked through some adverts of course, but your experience is bigger anyway  In some unfurnished apartments there is a full kitchen (with white goods) whereas in others there are no white goods and one should by a washing machine or other equipment. Which is more popular?
> Thank you in advance


From my own recent experience .... there isn't a golden rule .... really depends property to property 

I viewed properties with all, some or none white goods included. The villa I ended up renting had nothing, my daughters apartment in Abu Dhabi includes washer, dryer, fridge and built in cooker.


----------



## Reddiva

Mariposa03 said:


> What is the golden rule regarding unfurnished apartments? Or is there any?
> I am especially interested in bathroom and kitchen. I've looked through some adverts of course, but your experience is bigger anyway  In some unfurnished apartments there is a full kitchen (with white goods) whereas in others there are no white goods and one should by a washing machine or other equipment. Which is more popular?
> Thank you in advance


It depends on the owner/developer. I live in the Greens/Views and most of the apartments are unfurnished however supplied with Fridge/Washing Machine/cooker/Dishwasher. I have lived in 6 places and 3 didn't have white goods and the other 4 did.


----------



## UKMS

Reddiva said:


> I have lived in 6 places and 3 didn't have white goods and the other 4 did.


I take it you’re not an expat mathematician ?


----------



## Reddiva

UKMS said:


> I take it you’re not an expat mathematician ?


Sadly no and i cannot amend the post :eyebrows:


----------



## Ultrarunner

About "the Lakes". I would appreciate to have any feedback from the people living there - on the intro trip we went to see a few places there are they were really worn ones. However, in the internet (I know not to trust it too much) there seem to be some that have been better maintained over the 12 years of life cycle. 

What would you say are the chances to find a place that has been maintained or even modernized a bit? We went to some other areas as well and found also nicer villas/houses, but we really like the Lakes area and above all, it is next to the school.

Also what are the risks on aircon/electricity/etc... to have problems in 12y old places. Well, I suppose anything can be fixed, right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reddiva

Ultrarunner said:


> About "the Lakes". I would appreciate to have any feedback from the people living there - on the intro trip we went to see a few places there are they were really worn ones. However, in the internet (I know not to trust it too much) there seem to be some that have been better maintained over the 12 years of life cycle.
> 
> What would you say are the chances to find a place that has been maintained or even modernized a bit? We went to some other areas as well and found also nicer villas/houses, but we really like the Lakes area and above all, it is next to the school.
> 
> Also what are the risks on aircon/electricity/etc... to have problems in 12y old places. Well, I suppose anything can be fixed, right?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My property is within that Emaar development was built around the same time as the Lakes The problems i and others have had are;

Aircon needed replacing
Water tanks leaked and needed replacing
Tiles lifting and cracking on the balcony
Hairline cracks in the walls

All of these were fixed by the Landlord so no major issue
The old Emaar developments are pretty much the same when it comes to building materials. I have found people who modernise their places tend to live in them as landlords who rent mostly do it for investment reasons and rarely want to do any work to them! There will be some out there but they are very far and few between


----------



## vadam22

*Arjan Studio*

Is there anyone living in Arjan, Siraj Tower? I`m just wondering about the monthly cost for DEWA and AC for a studio with average usage.


----------



## Stevesolar

Ultrarunner said:


> About "the Lakes". I would appreciate to have any feedback from the people living there - on the intro trip we went to see a few places there are they were really worn ones. However, in the internet (I know not to trust it too much) there seem to be some that have been better maintained over the 12 years of life cycle.
> 
> What would you say are the chances to find a place that has been maintained or even modernized a bit? We went to some other areas as well and found also nicer villas/houses, but we really like the Lakes area and above all, it is next to the school.
> 
> Also what are the risks on aircon/electricity/etc... to have problems in 12y old places. Well, I suppose anything can be fixed, right?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,
10 years here is like 25 years in a mild, European climate.
It seems that aircon systems, water heaters, tanks etc. take quite a hammering here and need a lot of maintenance - as they get older.
Make sure you find out who will be looking after the Facilities Management before you sign on the dotted line. Preferably it should be one of the companies that has 24/7 helpline and cover - not the one that you phone on a Monday morning, they come Thursday afternoon and then can’t get spare parts and fix the problem until Sunday (we had exactly this in our last place!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ultrarunner

Stevesolar said:


> Preferably it should be one of the companies that has 24/7 helpline and cover - not the one that you phone on a Monday morning, they come Thursday afternoon and then can’t get spare parts and fix the problem until Sunday (we had exactly this in our last place!)
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve! Would you mean that I find this company (in beforehand) or is it realistic to think that Landlord would take some responsibility here?


----------



## UKMS

Ultrarunner said:


> Thanks Steve! Would you mean that I find this company (in beforehand) or is it realistic to think that Landlord would take some responsibility here?


In my contract it specifically calls out that my landlord is fully responsible for the AC, plumbing/water and electrical system. Anything else minor and under 500aed is down to us. Our landlord has a contract and an account with a half decent maintenance company and on the couple of occasions things have gone wrong they have been out quite quickly. I think we are fairly lucky with our landlord but as a fall back I have an account with an alternative company that we have used for odd jobs so that in the event something happens while I’m away my wife has a fallback to call herself. 

In reality landlords will differ quite a bit in how quick they are in getting things fixed.


----------



## Mariposa03

Can you recommend any good estate agencies or agents? And are there any agencies that are definitely not recommended?
And what is the best approach to finding a good appartment? 
I know that photos in advertisements may not be of this particular apartment, so is it at all worth looking at adverts? Isn't better to just come to an agency and ask them directly what they have (in my price range and according to my requirements)?


----------



## twowheelsgood

Mariposa03 said:


> Can you recommend any good estate agencies or agents? And are there any agencies that are definitely not recommended?


No, there are none - they are all pretty rubbish.



Mariposa03 said:


> And what is the best approach to finding a good apartment?


Find one you like the sound of online and call them to see it. If they tell you its gone and theres another one similar, give them a chance but if its not similar, or more highly priced (they bait & switch) then try another agent and never use them again.


----------



## Mariposa03

Thanks!

So even though photos in advertisements may be rubbish it is still better to look and find sth online and then ask the agency about a specific apartment?


----------



## Reddiva

twowheelsgood said:


> No, there are none - they are all pretty rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> Find one you like the sound of online and call them to see it. If they tell you its gone and theres another one similar, give them a chance but if its not similar, or more highly priced (they bait & switch) then try another agent and never use them again.



Most agents are shocking here. once they have your cash they will not be seen for dust! So much so i gave up using them years ago. Wherever possible i go direct to a LL and the Greens has a facebook page for residents. So many residents move on and advertise their places direct from the landlord which cuts out the fees


----------



## Mariposa03

Reddiva said:


> Most agents are shocking here. once they have your cash they will not be seen for dust! So much so i gave up using them years ago. Wherever possible i go direct to a LL and the Greens has a facebook page for residents. So many residents move on and advertise their places direct from the landlord which cuts out the fees


Thanks for info!
I thought it was better and safer to find a flat through an agency.

Does it mean it is completely safe to rent a flat directly from a landlord?

And if possible, could you give a a link to this Facebook group?


----------



## Reddiva

Mariposa03 said:


> Thanks for info!
> I thought it was better and safer to find a flat through an agency.
> 
> Does it mean it is completely safe to rent a flat directly from a landlord?
> 
> And if possible, could you give a a link to this Facebook group?


I have always rented direct from LL but i always check their Emirates ID and title deeds etc to make sure that the apartment belongs to them

With regards to the page just type in the Greens Dubai and then you can request to join


----------



## Mariposa03

Reddiva said:


> I have always rented direct from LL but i always check their Emirates ID and title deeds etc to make sure that the apartment belongs to them
> 
> With regards to the page just type in the Greens Dubai and then you can request to join


And all title deeds are in English?  

Thanks, I will check this FB group.


----------



## Mariposa03

Me again 

Why is Tecom so cheap compared to low-rise Greens on the other side of the road? Buildings in Tecom seem to be nice and modern, however, green areas seem to be lacking there. Anything else? 

I remember many of you recommended this district in a few posts.


----------



## qasimH

*Wonderful*

Wonderful information. Very helpful !


----------



## jelena1007

Hi to all! We are currently planning to move to Dubai and we’ve already decided that Downtown is where we want to live. Unfortunately, there is a lot of construction, so noise seem to be a big issue for many tenants. We can’t decide between two buildings and would love to get your input on them – 48 Burj Gate and 29 Boulevard. First one is closer to metro (and I can’t imagine what would be like to walk all the way to metro from 29B during summer). I found some reviews on 29B but nothing on 48 Burj Gate. We are moving with two cats, so noise level is a huge factor for us (sound isolation in buildings, outside construction noise etc.), pool and surrounding area and of course vicinity to metro as we don’t plan to get a car during our first year. Does anyone here live in one of those two building or can tell us more about the buildings? Tnx in advance


----------



## UKMS

jelena1007 said:


> Hi to all! We are currently planning to move to Dubai and we’ve already decided that Downtown is where we want to live. Unfortunately, there is a lot of construction, so noise seem to be a big issue for many tenants. We can’t decide between two buildings and would love to get your input on them – 48 Burj Gate and 29 Boulevard. First one is closer to metro (and I can’t imagine what would be like to walk all the way to metro from 29B during summer). I found some reviews on 29B but nothing on 48 Burj Gate. We are moving with two cats, so noise level is a huge factor for us (sound isolation in buildings, outside construction noise etc.), pool and surrounding area and of course vicinity to metro as we don’t plan to get a car during our first year. Does anyone here live in one of those two building or can tell us more about the buildings? Tnx in advance


The best advice I can give is to visit places and get a feel for them before you decide where to live. Have you visited ? How advanced are your plans ? When are you moving over ? Where will you be working? If you are not moving for months a lot can change, new places might be available that will better suit your needs. Depending on where you work there maybe better options.


----------



## jelena1007

We've been to Dubai several times and Downtown is definitely our first choice….we already saw both buildings but we were hoping to get some inside info from people who live/ed there – some things you just can't know even if you visit a certain building – sound isolation, level of construction noise…


----------



## UKMS

jelena1007 said:


> We've been to Dubai several times and Downtown is definitely our first choice….we already saw both buildings but we were hoping to get some inside info from people who live/ed there – some things you just can't know even if you visit a certain building – sound isolation, level of construction noise…


Level of construction noise can change week by week, month by month so unless you are moving very soon any information could be out of date by the time you get here. When are you moving over ?


----------



## Yogi26

Hi All,

I'm looking at apartments in silicon oasis, How good is this area for a 25 year old guy, no kids?
Also, DEWA,chiller, agency fees and rent are all the standard costs of renting, right ?


----------



## rsinner

Yogi26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking at apartments in silicon oasis, How good is this area for a 25 year old guy, no kids?
> Also, DEWA,chiller, agency fees and rent are all the standard costs of renting, right ?


Not much to do in the area to be honest, and you will need to drive to get to most places. "Chiller" depends on the area. DEWA (as per consumption + 5% of rent as housing fees), agency fees (5% of rent), are standard.


----------



## Yogi26

Where I live now I have to drive everywhere so I'm pretty used to it.
Thanks for the cost breakdown


----------



## Mariposa03

Does anyone here live in one-bedroom in JLT and pays additionally for chiller? If yes, please tell me how much 
I've read various estimates and general calculations but I'm interested in real-lie costs for a given building.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Reddiva

Mariposa03 said:


> Does anyone here live in one-bedroom in JLT and pays additionally for chiller? If yes, please tell me how much
> I've read various estimates and general calculations but I'm interested in real-lie costs for a given building.
> Thank you in advance


friend lived in Icon ( 1 bed) she paid 600-800 per month


----------



## Mariposa03

Reddiva said:


> friend lived in Icon ( 1 bed) she paid 600-800 per month


Thanks!


----------



## stevesmithone

I am due to move into my apartment on the 1st, but my visa is still in process. Am I correct in saying that I cannot register for Ejari until I have my visa completed? And I can’t therefore move in until this happens?


----------



## rsinner

stevesmithone said:


> I am due to move into my apartment on the 1st, but my visa is still in process. Am I correct in saying that I cannot register for Ejari until I have my visa completed? And I can’t therefore move in until this happens?


You can move, but I think you won't get the DEWA connection without the Ejari.


----------



## stevesmithone

rsinner said:


> You can move, but I think you won't get the DEWA connection without the Ejari.


That does appear to be the case. Can’t go that long without a shower.....

Thanks!


----------



## Mariposa03

I have a draft tenancy contract for long-term apt, and I don't like some sections. Could you please help me?
(the contract will also go through legal dept at my husband's work but all help appreciated).

"The Tenant to be responsible for the minor maintenance of the property. The cost of minor maintenance shall not exceed to AED 1,000."

As I remember, this sum should be 200?

" The Tenant to be responsible for all fixtures, fittings, and kitchen appliances supplied by the Landlord against damage or loss (fair wear and tear excluded). Any cost on repair or maintenance required as a result of the negligence or misuse of Tenant of Occupiers or breach of this Agreement shall be borne by the Tenant."

I am not sure whether I understand this correctly.
Does it mean that if e.g. washing machine breaks down, WE should pay for the repair and not the LL?

"The Tenant may request for maintenance inspection or evaluation through [name of the property agency] whereas a service fee of AED 150 per request is applied."

Is it typical?

All these clauses are in the addendum to the contract, the contract itself is OK.

unfortunately there is not any additional maintenance contract, but I've read it is not so typical.

Thanks!


----------



## UKMS

Mariposa03 said:


> I have a draft tenancy contract for long-term apt, and I don't like some sections. Could you please help me?
> (the contract will also go through legal dept at my husband's work but all help appreciated).
> 
> "The Tenant to be responsible for the minor maintenance of the property. The cost of minor maintenance shall not exceed to AED 1,000."
> 
> As I remember, this sum should be 200?
> 
> " The Tenant to be responsible for all fixtures, fittings, and kitchen appliances supplied by the Landlord against damage or loss (fair wear and tear excluded). Any cost on repair or maintenance required as a result of the negligence or misuse of Tenant of Occupiers or breach of this Agreement shall be borne by the Tenant."
> 
> I am not sure whether I understand this correctly.
> Does it mean that if e.g. washing machine breaks down, WE should pay for the repair and not the LL?
> 
> "The Tenant may request for maintenance inspection or evaluation through [name of the property agency] whereas a service fee of AED 150 per request is applied."
> 
> Is it typical?
> 
> All these clauses are in the addendum to the contract, the contract itself is OK.
> 
> unfortunately there is not any additional maintenance contract, but I've read it is not so typical.
> 
> Thanks!


The part about minor repairs 1000 seems excessive, for our villa the amount is 500. 

The way I read the part about fixtures and appliances is that you are liable for any damage due to negligence or misuse, if it’s fair wear and tear you are fine. 

The 150 charge for an inspection sounds like the agent making money.


----------



## rsinner

UKMS said:


> The 150 charge for an inspection sounds like the agent making money.


Or the maintenance company charging for a visit. the landlord does not have an Annual Maintenance Contract and most maintenance companies charge for a visit.


----------



## Mariposa03

Thanks for answers!

We managed to change some sections a bit, and we hope everything will be ok this time.


----------



## Yogi26

Hi Guys, Looking for your opinions on where to rent...
firstly, I'm going to be working in Meydan and will sort out a car ASAP.

Now I've been looking at apartments in DSO and they seem very affordable and in a decent area but I've had a thought, What about staying near the marina and commuting the other way into Meydan.

Am I insane ? From what I've heard the marina is a nicer area with more bars etc. and may be worth the extra 10min or so commute time. Apartments in Al barsha aren't too pricey either


----------



## rsinner

Yogi26 said:


> Hi Guys, Looking for your opinions on where to rent...
> firstly, I'm going to be working in Meydan and will sort out a car ASAP.
> 
> Now I've been looking at apartments in DSO and they seem very affordable and in a decent area but I've had a thought, What about staying near the marina and commuting the other way into Meydan.
> 
> Am I insane ? From what I've heard the marina is a nicer area with more bars etc. and may be worth the extra 10min or so commute time. Apartments in Al barsha aren't too pricey either


No you are not crazy - absolutely doable. You will be opposite the direction of the horrible traffic from/to Sharjah. You can pretty much live anywhere along SZR depending on the budget - on SZR itself between World Trade Center and the 1st interchange), Business Bay, Al Barsha (practical and inexpensive), TECOM a.k.a. Barsha Heights (similar to Al Barsha), Greens, JLT, JBR/Marina


----------



## Yogi26

Awesome, Will definitely start looking at the places you mentioned


----------



## rsinner

rsinner said:


> No you are not crazy - absolutely doable. You will be opposite the direction of the horrible traffic from/to Sharjah. You can pretty much live anywhere along SZR depending on the budget - on SZR itself between World Trade Center and the 1st interchange), Business Bay, Al Barsha (practical and inexpensive), TECOM a.k.a. Barsha Heights (similar to Al Barsha), Greens, JLT, JBR/Marina


To be fair, I am listing out all the places along SZR. I think the closest ones are Al Barsha or Business Bay which are quite decent.


----------



## SylvanaR

I live in Trade Centre 1 area and really like it. Its a lot cheaper than Downtown, and has a more relaxed vibe. Its always busy and there are heaps of places to eat and drink.


----------



## LemonTuesday

What are the main ways people find apartments and set up viewings? 

I've been looking at propertyfinder and dublizzle but a lot of the ads seem to be duplicates or use stock photos...

Moving at end of April and have 6 weeks' temporary accommodation to find something more permanent


----------



## Mariposa03

LemonTuesday said:


> What are the main ways people find apartments and set up viewings?
> 
> I've been looking at propertyfinder and dublizzle but a lot of the ads seem to be duplicates or use stock photos...
> 
> Moving at end of April and have 6 weeks' temporary accommodation to find something more permanent


We've just been there.
My husband's work accommodation ended, and we had to find sth.

Yes, lots of ads are stock photos, but some ads are true, however, hard to distinguish between these two types  

I usually emailed using dubizzle or propertyfinder, and agents used to get back to me by phone or whatsapp, and then we arranged a viewing. If you have more time, you can arrange couple of viewings per day, but if you work, it may be hard.

And I really recommend to see the area you want to live in even before arranging viewings, just to make sure you like the vibe of the area. For example, I wanted to live in Greens/Views (based only on information from Internet) but when I went there to look around, I decided it wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## LemonTuesday

Thanks Mariposa! 

I have been on holiday a few times (which I know obviously not the same thing...) so have a rough idea of some of the areas I like and have been asking friends of friends who live/lived in Dubai for advice too. 

Moving with my other half - possibly somewhere around the Marina but will likely wait until we get there and see where other people at work live and what makes sense. 

We are thinking about getting a 2 bed apartment - are we mad? There often doesn't seem to be much of a price difference between 1 bed and 2 bed and we are hoping to have a lot of visitors! 




Mariposa03 said:


> We've just been there.
> My husband's work accommodation ended, and we had to find sth.
> 
> Yes, lots of ads are stock photos, but some ads are true, however, hard to distinguish between these two types
> 
> I usually emailed using dubizzle or propertyfinder, and agents used to get back to me by phone or whatsapp, and then we arranged a viewing. If you have more time, you can arrange couple of viewings per day, but if you work, it may be hard.
> 
> And I really recommend to see the area you want to live in even before arranging viewings, just to make sure you like the vibe of the area. For example, I wanted to live in Greens/Views (based only on information from Internet) but when I went there to look around, I decided it wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## Mariposa03

yes, in my opinion sometimes a difference between 1 bed and 2 beds is not that big. Everything depends on your budget and your preferences  

You just have to be here, go through ads, arrange viewings and see it with your own eyes


----------



## Toons

Also the same apartments are listed by different agents, that's how they do it here. Do you research on the agent as well as the apartment.Be careful as well when looking at the size of the apartments, some 1 beds can be tiny. We considered a 2 bed but opted for a more spacious 1 bed.


----------



## LemonTuesday

Good advice - thanks  

I'm anticipating having to do a lot of viewings but hopefully it'll be worth it! 




Toons said:


> Also the same apartments are listed by different agents, that's how they do it here. Do you research on the agent as well as the apartment.Be careful as well when looking at the size of the apartments, some 1 beds can be tiny. We considered a 2 bed but opted for a more spacious 1 bed.


----------



## Dondi

## Looking for advice on JLT ###
... overwhelmed by dubizzle and propertyfinder, et. al., and realize I need to be "on the ground" and looking for myself. But, with that said, I'm hoping to cut-down on some legwork and from visiting this forum, and others, I've been reading that some buildings are "better" than others, or building XYZ is to be avoided. Anyone on this forum have any first-hand knowledge of particular buildings in JLT? Which ones to avoid for instance, or which ones are particularly "nicer"? From my RE internet searches, I am leaning towards Lake Terrace, Concorde and Icon 2. Read bad things about the Saba Twins. Can't figure-out if the Goldcrests are any good, or any of the other buildings either, for that matter.

## Some background: Currently writing this from my hotel room in Dubai. Was offered a 1-year visa/work contract with the company I'm working with, so should be looking to move in the next month or 2. Will be working in DSO and figure the "reverse-commute" from JLT wouldn't be too bad. Will be renting a car. Looking for something around 65 - 75K AED; either a large studio or smaller 1 Bedroom for myself. Balcony, decent/clean apartment, pet friendly (haven't yet decided if I can/will bring my dog over) and furnished.

Any insight, advice, matters-of-concern on the above greatly appreciated (and yes, I've read most of the 216 pages in this thread, which has been most helpful -- thanks)


----------



## Mariposa03

Dondi said:


> ## Looking for advice on JLT ###
> ... overwhelmed by dubizzle and propertyfinder, et. al., and realize I need to be "on the ground" and looking for myself. But, with that said, I'm hoping to cut-down on some legwork and from visiting this forum, and others, I've been reading that some buildings are "better" than others, or building XYZ is to be avoided. Anyone on this forum have any first-hand knowledge of particular buildings in JLT? Which ones to avoid for instance, or which ones are particularly "nicer"? From my RE internet searches, I am leaning towards Lake Terrace, Concorde and Icon 2. Read bad things about the Saba Twins. Can't figure-out if the Goldcrests are any good, or any of the other buildings either, for that matter.


I was thinking about JLT myself, so in Feb/March I visited some apts in Concorde - nice, big, but there were bugs in the kitchen, and I've heard from others it isn't sth unusual. Icon 2 - I didn't like the surroundings of the building itself, plus there was a construction nearby plus the apt had a very very small balcony. I liked Movenpick and Green Lakes. But finally we landed in JBR, so I don't have first-hand experience from living in JLT, only from visiting some apts.


----------



## Dondi

Thanks for the info Mariposa. 
Anyone else have any cautionary tales about JLT? Or, even better, any recommendations based on my previously-posted criteria? I'm hoping to have some sort of a gameplan when I start calling and looking at places in JLT. Would help in the search process of which Towers to request and which to avoid with so many potential units to look at.


----------



## Mariposa03

And one thing more, if you have time, it's good to just walk around the towers you are thinking of, just to get the feeling of surroundings if that matters to you. For me it turned out to be a really important factor when choosing an apt. But I know that doesn't have to be important for everyone


----------



## Dondi

Mariposa03 said:


> And one thing more, if you have time, it's good to just walk around the towers you are thinking of, just to get the feeling of surroundings if that matters to you. For me it turned out to be a really important factor when choosing an apt. But I know that doesn't have to be important for everyone


I spent all day last Saturday at JLT walking around and getting a feel... helped me in narrowing-down which neighborhoods I was interested in. I like that there is much activity around, food choices are aplenty, access the marina, beach, metro, etc. are within walking distance. Plus, people.


----------



## jagsingh12

Finding a new home in Dubai is one of the most important decisions you have to make once you're here. Since rental prices here will be one of your biggest expenses, you want to make sure you're getting your money's worth and that you'll be happy with the place you choose. 

There are many Dubai websites to help you in your search for apartment listings. Alternatively, you can seek out a real estate agent to help you with your search.


----------



## Tackledummy

jagsingh12 said:


> Finding a new home in Dubai is one of the most important decisions you have to make once you're here. Since rental prices here will be one of your biggest expenses, you want to make sure you're getting your money's worth and that you'll be happy with the place you choose.
> 
> There are many Dubai websites to help you in your search for apartment listings. Alternatively, you can seek out a real estate agent to help you with your search.


and the 2018 award for teaching us how to suck the biggest eggs... goes to............................... #strewth! #isitjustme


----------



## Handle9

We’re looking to relocate at the end of July. I’ll be working in Downtown and my wife is working in Al Barsha near Mall of the Emirates. We’ve got a couple of young girls. 

We’re from New Zealand so not really keen on high rise apartments. We’re considering the Greens, Arabian Ranches or maybe the Springs. 

Budget is approx 160-180 and we’d like somewhere friendly for the kids. 

What areas do people suggest we visit on our orientation visit?


----------



## UKMS

Handle9 said:


> We’re looking to relocate at the end of July. I’ll be working in Downtown and my wife is working in Al Barsha near Mall of the Emirates. We’ve got a couple of young girls.
> 
> We’re from New Zealand so not really keen on high rise apartments. We’re considering the Greens, Arabian Ranches or maybe the Springs.
> 
> Budget is approx 160-180 and we’d like somewhere friendly for the kids.
> 
> What areas do people suggest we visit on our orientation visit?


If you are considering Arabian Ranches have a look at Ranches 2 .... plenty of nice newly released villas within your budget .... our kids are grown up but in my view it’s very child friendly .... nice play areas and 3-4 communal pools. Easy access to most parts of Dubai, my commute goes past Barsha takes about 15-20 min depending on traffic.


----------



## Handle9

UKMS said:


> If you are considering Arabian Ranches have a look at Ranches 2 .... plenty of nice newly released villas within your budget .... our kids are grown up but in my view it’s very child friendly .... nice play areas and 3-4 communal pools. Easy access to most parts of Dubai, my commute goes past Barsha takes about 15-20 min depending on traffic.


Thanks, that's great info.


----------



## Kostik3000

UKMS said:


> If you are considering Arabian Ranches have a look at Ranches 2 .... plenty of nice newly released villas within your budget .... our kids are grown up but in my view it’s very child friendly .... nice play areas and 3-4 communal pools. Easy access to most parts of Dubai, my commute goes past Barsha takes about 15-20 min depending on traffic.


Agree with that. But be vary on landlords, make sure you have maintenance contract in place. Talking to some parents in school and lots of complains about AR2 quality and landlords not willing to do much or splitting the costs half, WTH.


----------



## Handle9

Kostik3000 said:


> Agree with that. But be vary on landlords, make sure you have maintenance contract in place. Talking to some parents in school and lots of complains about AR2 quality and landlords not willing to do much or splitting the costs half, WTH.


Who should have the maintenance contract? The landlord or the tenant?


----------



## usual_suspect

Hello Everyone

In your experience , are there any specific areas where I can find apartments which is in ground floor with a small garden attached to it? 
I either see a villa or a high-rise building.
Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## UKMS

Kostik3000 said:


> Agree with that. But be vary on landlords, make sure you have maintenance contract in place. Talking to some parents in school and lots of complains about AR2 quality and landlords not willing to do much or splitting the costs half, WTH.


I would echo this .... landlord quality can differ massively (applies anywhere you live) probe this with the agent, try to meet the landlord if you can. Also choose your agent wisely...... for AR or AR2 I can highly recommend House Hunters who are very good. With regards to build quality we went for a villa that was 18 months old rather than a complete new build .... teething problems were all pretty much ironed out and fixed but the place still had a new feel. You will also probably get a lower rent one one that’s not brand new.


----------



## QOFE

usual_suspect said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> In your experience , are there any specific areas where I can find apartments which is in ground floor with a small garden attached to it?
> I either see a villa or a high-rise building.
> Thank you for the feedback.


Have you checked out The Greens?

The Propertyfinder website is pretty good to view proper listings.


----------



## usual_suspect

Thank you, will check out the Greens locality.
Kind regards


----------



## usual_suspect

Cannot figure out how to EDIT my previous post!! 
Basically, we want a space where the kids can run and play without shuttling them to a park or a recreational area all the time. 

I was also looking at Ranches for a 2 or a 3 bedroom villa. I saw some options in the Al Reem and in the Palmera regions. Are they good regions to stay? My budget cannot exceed 130-135 AED/year. 

Any other area recommendations ?

My wife will mostly stay at home at least initially. I m looking at villas between 170-220 sq.m area , without a pool and a small garden. 

In your experience what is the average DEWA bills? (excluding the housing fee).


Thank you!!


----------



## Reddiva

Handle9 said:


> Who should have the maintenance contract? The landlord or the tenant?


It is usually anything below 500 tenants responsibility and anything above the landlord however many landlords dont want to pay a penny towards maintenance as they just collect their rent cheques. Trying to claw money back is a nightmare


----------



## Reddiva

usual_suspect said:


> Thank you, will check out the Greens locality.
> Kind regards


I live in the Greens and they have ground floor garden apartments which are pool/play area facing. The garden is usually a patio which opens out to the inner common area. Be aware some ground floor ones can be noisy as the greens is packed with kids at 6-8pm some compounds are noisy others not i would find one that is at the opposite side of the play area and away from the main doors. Also people have a habit of throwing their cigarette ends off higher floors landing on your balcony The The Ranches is a nice area and very family focused. Springs is another area closer to the city. Springs villas are older though Most Emaar properties are district cooling free so you wont have the extra 2000AED a month for air con. DEWA for a villa can be anything from 1500-2500 including housing the higher being in the summer months
My DEWA is never higher than 450 per month even in the summer ( 1 bed) and the housing is AED350 so my actual bill is only 100 and i have the airon on in winter!


I work in the DIFC and during rush hour it takes no more than 25 mins
It is 10 minute to the Mall of Emirates and 15 mins to Ibn Battuta
We have costa/caribou coffee. KFC, Berts Cafe, Wagamama, 3 salons, an ice cream shop, pharmacy, 2 pizza joints, dry cleaners, lebanese restaurant, shoe shop


----------



## usual_suspect

Reddiva said:


> I live in the Greens and they have ground floor garden apartments which are pool/play area facing. The garden is usually a patio which opens out to the inner common area. Be aware some ground floor ones can be noisy as the greens is packed with kids at 6-8pm some compounds are noisy others not i would find one that is at the opposite side of the play area and away from the main doors. Also people have a habit of throwing their cigarette ends off higher floors landing on your balcony !


Oh boy , I did not consider this! Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Reddiva

usual_suspect said:


> Oh boy , I did not consider this! Thanks a lot for the info.


I would have one that is in the corner but at the pool ends as that is gated off so kids do not hang around there. I would love one as there is space but my budget doesn't stretch that far


----------



## usual_suspect

Hello All
I was looking at areas which is closer to the airport to live and I saw DFC as one decent option.
Any opinion on the Al-badia hillside or residences? and the Marsa Plaza?
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## a6313839

UKMS said:


> I would echo this .... landlord quality can differ massively (applies anywhere you live) probe this with the agent, try to meet the landlord if you can. Also choose your agent wisely...... for AR or AR2 I can highly recommend House Hunters who are very good. With regards to build quality we went for a villa that was 18 months old rather than a complete new build .... teething problems were all pretty much ironed out and fixed but the place still had a new feel. You will also probably get a lower rent one one that’s not brand new.


That's really interesting to hear. Out of thousands of comments I think this is the only positive one I've seen about an agent! We are looking at AR2 so I will definitely give them a shout. 

Thanks, Sam


----------



## Redindxb43

usual_suspect said:


> Hello All
> I was looking at areas which is closer to the airport to live and I saw DFC as one decent option.
> Any opinion on the Al-badia hillside or residences? and the Marsa Plaza?
> Thanks for your feedback.


Al Badia is nice and close to Festival City
Friends lived there ( It was several years ago though)
Marsa Plaza no clue sorry


----------



## Handle9

Is anyone living in The Sustainable City? We are considering it as well as Arabian Ranches 2 and would like to hear feedback as to pros and cons. 

I'm particularly interested in the DEWA bills for a 4 bed in The Sustainable City. Rent is conderably higher than Ranches but if DEWA is a lot cheaper then that makes it easier to justify.


----------



## SA Feather

This is a very long and informative thread and I hope my info, or suspicion is not out of place.

To cut a long story short, a friend was ripped off by an agent representing an overseas real estate company (who actually had shut down the Dubai office). The owner of the flat (whom we tried to find) most likely never got the rental for that year. I have a copy of someone's Passport who is supposingly the owner, but I doubt it.


----------



## GaryCole

thnks for such info


----------



## pixel212

I'm looking for a modern studio or one bedroom with a nice view and big windows for under 110k/year. I want to be anywhere from in the downtown area and Citywalk to Dubai Creek (I've considered the Culture Village area). Any building recommendations? I've seen a few under 100k/yr and I'm a little disappointed. I'm quite happy with small spaces (e.g. 400 sq feet) as long as there's storage and a good layout.


----------



## usual_suspect

pixel212 said:


> I'm looking for a modern studio or one bedroom with a nice view and big windows for under 110k/year. I want to be anywhere from in the downtown area and Citywalk to Dubai Creek (I've considered the Culture Village area). Any building recommendations? I've seen a few under 100k/yr and I'm a little disappointed. I'm quite happy with small spaces (e.g. 400 sq feet) as long as there's storage and a good layout.


I am also looking for something in the cultural village area (albeit, with more rooms). I saw some good apartments in the Dubai wharf. I m yet to see them in person.
So, if you check it out, let us know how the neighborhood is..


----------



## pixel212

usual_suspect said:


> I am also looking for something in the cultural village area (albeit, with more rooms). I saw some good apartments in the Dubai wharf. I m yet to see them in person.
> So, if you check it out, let us know how the neighborhood is..


What was Dubai Wharf like? I saw some places in D1 Tower. The creek view isn't very impressive but the view back toward downtown with a view down toward a bit of the creek on the versace palazzo side is nice. The common areas don't seem to get much attention and I got the impression the holiday apartment rentals were dominating. The materials used on the interior seemed kinda flimsy and an apartment someone had just moved out of seemed to have a lot of wear and tear for just a year of use. I did love the view of sand with the skyline shimmering in the distance though. 

I looked at Index tower today. No outdoor pool and I really don't like electric stoves. But again, I liked the view. Anyone here live in Index?


----------



## samirabd

Handle9 said:


> Is anyone living in The Sustainable City? We are considering it as well as Arabian Ranches 2 and would like to hear feedback as to pros and cons.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the DEWA bills for a 4 bed in The Sustainable City. Rent is considerably higher than Ranches but if DEWA is a lot cheaper then that makes it easier to justify.


Hello,

Am currently living in TSC and find it fantastic. We have been living in a 3 bedroom villa for 2 years and really enjoy it here. 

Pros: 
Great community with very like-minded people (environmentally conscious).
Very efficient homes in terms of water and electrical consumption.
No cars are allowed beyond the covered parking lot (great for children).
Plenty of greenery and excellent for working out (running track, cycling track, workout stations, lap pool, decent gym).

Cons:
Location is a bit far from the downtown area.
4 bedroom villas have small rooms.
Finishing quality is a bit lacking.

Expect your DEWA bills to be 40%-60% lower since each villa produces a significant amount of solar power.

Also, the apartments are in very high demand so rarely available.


----------



## GeeJay Kalrin

Hi Bigjimbo, I'm also looking to change my accommodation now, Surely I'll select from one of the locations you mentioned in your post.
Thank you for your guidance about renting space in Dubai.


----------



## Sokol2003

Hi!
I would be moving to Dubai within 2 months from now with my wife and a 1,5 year old daughter.
My budget is 150000 aed and we would like to live in a friendly, green neighborhood. I would appreciate any suggestions where to start 🙂


----------



## Reddiva

Sokol2003 said:


> Hi!
> I would be moving to Dubai within 2 months from now with my wife and a 1,5 year old daughter.
> My budget is 150000 aed and we would like to live in a friendly, green neighborhood. I would appreciate any suggestions where to start 🙂


Villas

Arabian Ranches
The Springs

Apartments

The Greens/Views

Both areas are very well maintained and Green 

Look on www.justrentals.com


----------



## sonia101

hi, everyone on here talking and sharing about Dubai, what about the poorer folk like Ajman? im supposed to find a place to stay by monday (4 days time) - any suggestions where i can look? alone. new. terrible scared. thanks


----------



## kellyjelly

Sokol2003 said:


> Hi!
> I would be moving to Dubai within 2 months from now with my wife and a 1,5 year old daughter.
> My budget is 150000 aed and we would like to live in a friendly, green neighborhood. I would appreciate any suggestions where to start 🙂


My neighbour is moving out, Arabian Ranches 1 Palmera, 2BR middle unit. Within your price range. End of year though.


----------



## Sokol2003

Reddiva said:


> Villas
> 
> Arabian Ranches
> The Springs
> 
> Apartments
> 
> The Greens/Views
> 
> Both areas are very well maintained and Green
> 
> Look on www.justrentals.com


Hi!
I have finally arrived to Dubai.
Just started my search at dubizzle to find a place for me and my family.
I have a question about Marina neighborhood- is it a good option for family with a small child? I must say thet the view, beach and paths are tempting. But should I rather stick to Greens/Views?
Are there more ultimate guides to all the paperwork for id, sponsorship of your family, renting a car etc?
Best wishes and thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## Sokol2003

Also what do you think about JVC?


----------



## Rflame

*1 br in Business Bay/ JLT / Marina*

Hi all,

I just moved to Dubai last month for work. My office is at World Trade Center and I use the metro for daily commute. I looking for a 1 Br in JLT, Marina, or Business Bay. My budget is around AED 60-70k (can go a little higher if the place is good). Should be near a metro station. I don't mind if the commute will be longer if I stay at JLT or Marina. I just want the most bang for my buck. 

Please recommend one of the three places. Please also recommend any specific tower/building in the area.

Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810

Rflame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just moved to Dubai last month for work. My office is at World Trade Center and I use the metro for daily commute. I looking for a 1 Br in JLT, Marina, or Business Bay. My budget is around AED 60-70k (can go a little higher if the place is good). Should be near a metro station. I don't mind if the commute will be longer if I stay at JLT or Marina. I just want the most bang for my buck.
> 
> Please recommend one of the three places. Please also recommend any specific tower/building in the area.
> 
> Thanks.


Which properties have you visited so far?

I'm also going to delete the new thread that you have just started as it's a duplication and you should get more responses on this one.


----------



## Rflame

Rflame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just moved to Dubai last month for work. My office is at World Trade Center and I use the metro for daily commute. I looking for a 1 Br in JLT, Marina, or Business Bay. My budget is around AED 60-70k (can go a little higher if the place is good). Should be near a metro station. I don't mind if the commute will be longer if I stay at JLT or Marina. I just want the most bang for my buck.
> 
> Please recommend one of the three places. Please also recommend any specific tower/building in the area.
> 
> Thanks.


I just wanted to add that I can increase my budget to 80-85k depending on the place.


----------



## Rflame

pamela0810 said:


> Which properties have you visited so far?
> 
> I'm also going to delete the new thread that you have just started as it's a duplication and you should get more responses on this one.


Thanks. I have not visited many. Executive Towers at Business Bay. Sulafa tower in Marina. Global Lake View in JLT.

I can increase my budget to 80-85k depending on the place.


----------



## colly

Can anyone please recommend some good buildings in Marina? Looking around there is a lot of junk, with cheap finish. Main priority is a really great view and nice balcony - but looking for a high quality finish - good kitchen etc. Just found Cayan Tower which looks fantastic but no balconies. Is there anything similar that does? Or can anyone recommend good buildings in Marina that might tick most of my boxes?


----------



## km1979

Does anyone have an idea who is responsible for the chiller charges in the newer buildings in Downtown? I just got a possession of an apartment in a new building in Downtown and the chiller charges were charged on an approximate consumption basis. Furthermore, a chilled water meter has been installed for every apartment in the building and the the meter will be checked every quarter. If the usage is more than the approximate consumption, the difference will be billed to the owner and vice-versa. If chilled water charges are included in the meter, a tenant could run a massive bill if he/she leaves the A/c on 24/7 resulting in the landlord having to pay a higher than budgeted amount.

To complicate this further, the older buildings in Downtown dont have a chilled water meter so the chilled water charges are fixed regardless of usage.

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## kam1nsk1

*Couple*

Hello

My partner and I will be arriving in Dubai in around 3 months. We have not lived here before so would really appreciate some up to date advice (or being pointed to good links to find answers ourselves).

We are looking for a decent 1 or 2 bedroom apartment with a balcony and hopefully some perks like gym/pool etc.

We are not party-goers so are more interested in a nice area for cafes, wandering etc.

Not really sure what to expect to pay - up to 80,000? Lower would be great though.

What areas should we concentrate on? Any places in those areas to look for or avoid?
Anything else to consider - district cooling etc?

Huge thanks in advance!

Minski


----------



## Dondi

Rflame said:


> Thanks. I have not visited many. Executive Towers at Business Bay. Sulafa tower in Marina. Global Lake View in JLT.
> 
> I can increase my budget to 80-85k depending on the place.


@RFlame Did you ever find a place? I am interested in the same areas you mentioned and will be coming to Dubai around New Year's. Hoping to find a nice place in your same price range in one of those same areas.


----------



## UKMS

kam1nsk1 said:


> Hello
> 
> My partner and I will be arriving in Dubai in around 3 months. We have not lived here before so would really appreciate some up to date advice (or being pointed to good links to find answers ourselves).
> 
> We are looking for a decent 1 or 2 bedroom apartment with a balcony and hopefully some perks like gym/pool etc.
> 
> We are not party-goers so are more interested in a nice area for cafes, wandering etc.
> 
> Not really sure what to expect to pay - up to 80,000? Lower would be great though.
> 
> What areas should we concentrate on? Any places in those areas to look for or avoid?
> Anything else to consider - district cooling etc?
> 
> Huge thanks in advance!
> 
> Minski


Where are you working? Will you have a car or using public transport/ Taxi ? 

There are plenty of threads on here about where to live also.

I’m also assuming you know the potential hurdles of living with a ‘partner’ ?


----------



## kam1nsk1

UKMS said:


> Where are you working? Will you have a car or using public transport/ Taxi ?
> 
> There are plenty of threads on here about where to live also.
> 
> I’m also assuming you know the potential hurdles of living with a ‘partner’ ?


Thanks for the reply!

My partner will be working in a university in academic city. She doesn't drive so we need to figure out the best compromise between a nice area and being able to get there! Any ideas? Are there any lift sharing websites or similar we could look into?

We are also going to get a car at some point and have been wondering at our best options for doing this economically. Long term lease or buy something used?

As for the living together issue, this will be taken care of before we arrive ;-)


----------



## UKMS

kam1nsk1 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> My partner will be working in a university in academic city. She doesn't drive so we need to figure out the best compromise between a nice area and being able to get there! Any ideas? Are there any lift sharing websites or similar we could look into?
> 
> We are also going to get a car at some point and have been wondering at our best options for doing this economically. Long term lease or buy something used?
> 
> As for the living together issue, this will be taken care of before we arrive ;-)


Without your partner driving you are going to need something pretty close to academic city unless the university run shuttles to other areas which is possible. 

Would also be worth speaking to the university as they wil have recommendations for areas to live for new starters. 

Unfortunately I’m not familiar enough with this part of Dubai to make any recommendations. Your budget may well dictate the choices you have. 

As for a car in your situation I would rent something longish term, this will include Maintenance, insurance registration etc. 

Cheers


----------



## twowheelsgood

You shouldn't discount using a taxi every day - its not like the UK where taxi's are expensive. Taxi's here are cheap.

I know a senior guy at ASNOC and he's been taking a taxi quite a long distance to work every day and its much cheaper than buying/leasing a decent car.


----------



## DubaiDR

Although it does still add up. Obviously nothing like the UK prices but still all adds up with taxi trips.


----------



## alrexmichael

What about Sports/motor city? Arjan?


----------



## Phoeniximus

Hi Everybody!

I need an advice regarding rent of apartment. I’m planning to move in Dubai in summer and researching 1-bedroom hotel serviced apartments in Marina or Downtown. My budget is around 90k up to 150k. Could you advice what’s the situation for now as I saw big jump in rent prices just in last two month without any reason to be true regarding the situation in the world/economy and so on. What’s the reason?

The second question. What’s the expanses in such buildings as Address, Burj Khalifa, etc.? I saw that usually all the expenses are included in rent except electricity?! But nobody mention regarding housing fees if it’s included or need to be paid additionally, for example? What about internet is it included or not? Any other specific things (room service, spa - as I understood can be not included) around this type of apartment which I need to take into account during negotiations?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Phoeniximus said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I need an advice regarding rent of apartment. I’m planning to move in Dubai in summer and researching 1-bedroom hotel serviced apartments in Marina or Downtown. My budget is around 90k up to 150k. Could you advice what’s the situation for now as I saw big jump in rent prices just in last two month without any reason to be true regarding the situation in the world/economy and so on. What’s the reason?
> 
> The second question. What’s the expanses in such buildings as Address, Burj Khalifa, etc.? I saw that usually all the expenses are included in rent except electricity?! But nobody mention regarding housing fees if it’s included or need to be paid additionally, for example? What about internet is it included or not? Any other specific things (room service, spa - as I understood can be not included) around this type of apartment which I need to take into account during negotiations?


I moved in August from a 2 bedroom in the Marina with Palm and Downtown views that I paid AED140,000 for to a 3 bedroom with a beautiful Marina view that I pay AED150,000 for in the Marina Gate. Prices are all over the place it seems (I'm still getting updates) but bargains can be found, I saw a 2 bedroom in the Marina Gate for 99k the other day and it's a nice, newer building.

Prices in the Marina are usually including most fees including cooling but not the electricity or 5% tax that goes on that bill, my DEWA (electric) bill is usually 800-900. Internet and TV are separate and I pay about 400 I think for those and a home phone. The gym, pool, squash courts, ect, are all included. Serviced apartments will be a bit more.


----------



## Phoeniximus

XDoodlebugger said:


> Prices in the Marina are usually including most fees including cooling but not the electricity or 5% tax that goes on that bill


Oh thanks for tip. It means plus to the rent you need to pay 5% to landlord reserved sum, 5% to agent and 5% housing fee plus electricity/internet. Everything else is covered.

Agents usually told about 500 per month for electricity in general which is not true I believe.


----------



## UKMS

Phoeniximus said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I need an advice regarding rent of apartment. I’m planning to move in Dubai in summer and researching 1-bedroom hotel serviced apartments in Marina or Downtown. My budget is around 90k up to 150k. Could you advice what’s the situation for now as I saw big jump in rent prices just in last two month without any reason to be true regarding the situation in the world/economy and so on. What’s the reason?
> 
> The second question. What’s the expanses in such buildings as Address, Burj Khalifa, etc.? I saw that usually all the expenses are included in rent except electricity?! But nobody mention regarding housing fees if it’s included or need to be paid additionally, for example? What about internet is it included or not? Any other specific things (room service, spa - as I understood can be not included) around this type of apartment which I need to take into account during negotiations?


Trying to budget now for the summer will be incredibly difficult ..... Im also not really clear what you are looking for .....a true hotel serviced apartment is usually (not always) furnished and includes bills etc but other facilities will differ property to property. There are also many apartments not part of hotels that will often be described as ‘serviced’ but the utilities may be extra. Fluctuating rates particularly in hotel properties will simply be supply and demand.
As I said predicting rates in the summer will be difficult in January.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Phoeniximus said:


> Agents usually told about 500 per month for electricity in general which is not true I believe.


My electricity is always under 500 a month, it's just that 5% tax that is included with your bill that puts it over. Maid service runs me 95AED for one maid for 3 hours, so even if your apartment is not "serviced" help isn't that expensive. I have a friend with a one bedroom on AirBnB that might work for you.


----------

